# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Imena za curice (5)

## pinocchio

Imena za curice (4)

molim da se držite teme. ako vas nešto buni konzultirajte pravila prije postanja. i pridržavajte se istih   :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Za početak ja bi predložila ime jedne meni jako drage i posebne curice: LISA   :Heart:  

Bez obzira što se i časopis tako zove.

----------


## krumpiric

Tonka
Nuša

----------


## mama_mia22

tonka mi je supač!
tak se zove nećakinja od moje najfriendice, na kojoj sam "vježbala" kontakt s bebama u trudnoći.

----------


## ana.m

*bfamily* vidiš kako si pogodila, Iva i Ivana nisu isto ime. Već sam jednom iznjela značenje imena Ivana i imena Iva. Btwe, Iva je jedna biljka, a Ivana (na hebr. Bog je milostiv).
To je isto kao da kažeš da je Ana skraćenica od imena Ivana   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Osim toga Ivana je ime koje se koristi u cijelom svijetu i sto kao i Ana, a Iva je Hrvatsko ime.

----------


## ana.m

> Tonka
> Nuša


Tonka je super, a Nuša mene zove moja baka.

----------


## štrigica

Kad smo kod Tonke koja mi je super evo i jednog sličnog a opet ...

Tonina   :Smile:  

Morena
Nina
Nora
Tia
Marta
Loreta (ako ima koja Primoštenka...)



sviđa mi se milijun imena za cure, ali imam filing da ću i treći put tražiti muško ime   :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

> Morena
> 
> Tia
> 
> Loreta


tonka meni nije drago ime.

ova tri su mi predivna.  :Heart:  

1. ime: meni je ovo opcija budem li ikad imala sina. ime Moreno mi je predivno muško ime i tako bi se zvao moj sin (uspijem li nagovorit mm-a koji bi najradije nadiva dici imena po babi i stričevima i vlastitom ocu  :Rolling Eyes:  )

2. ime: prekrasno  :Heart:  

3. ime: jako slično ime ima moja Šefica. samo što Loreta ima jedno slovo više nego je u šeficinom imenu.  :Heart:

----------


## mama_mia22

moreno u zgb. slengu znači more. tak da je dobro ime za (tvog) sina!
 :Grin:  

skužila sam da je u zg ovih dana dosta polularno ime elena. upoznala sam jedno pet novih mama koje su dale svoji curama to ime.

----------


## mama courage

evo što vele kinezi  :Grin:

----------


## bibi

Meni je IDA bas lijepo ime  :D

----------


## la11

> evo što vele kinezi


  :Rolling Eyes:   mislim ,strašno 

meni se sviđa 
Tia
Emi
Vita

----------


## srčeko

*Meni je lijepo ime Mia i tako će se zvati moja curica... *  :Sing:

----------


## Pepita

Ako kod mene bude curica definitivno LAURA   :Heart:

----------


## žanaPO

kod mene je curica i zvat će se Antea (kao tata)  :Smile:

----------


## miss piggy

Ako je princeza , zvace se Galina  :Smile:

----------


## mama_mia22

mia je najbolje ime na svijetu! 8)

----------


## vesnare

Cure ajde molim vas vaše mišljenje:
dakle naš prvi dječak se zove Ante (tata se zavjetovao sv. Anti kad smo išli na IVF),
sad planiramo preko ljeta ili na jesen u novi postupak po seku ili bracu.

Budući je otac MM nedavno umro a želja mu je bila da unuk ima njegovo ime, ako bude dječak bit će Vinko (ovo ja već sigurna da će biti uspješno  :Laughing:  ). Nije mi baš drago, ali eto već sam se naviknula.

Ako bi bila cura MM i ja smo se dogovorili da ja biram ime, ali niti jedno mi baš ne sjeda. Imamo prezime koje završava na ić i ne idu baš neka moderna imena i tako...

E sad, budući se moj tata zvao Tomislav-Andrija, pa da ne bude samo ime po jednom djedu razmišljam o:

ANDRIJANA ili ADRIANA

Šta vam se čini? Tomislava mi se ne sviđa, a jedno od ova dva nije loše. Koja verzija je vama bolja ili ako imate neke druge prijedloge što ide uz Ante i Vinko slušam  :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

Pa Adriana je baš lijepo ime. Mada mi baš ne ide uz Ante i Vinko.   :Grin:  .
Uz Ante ili Vinko bi mi išlo....Marija, Lucija...Nije da su mi ta imena onak janljepša, ali pašu uz ova dva.

----------


## mama_mia22

adrijana mi bolje zvuči neg andrijana

----------


## sis

To su dva potpuno različita imena. I meni bolje zvuči Adrijana, ali je Andrijana izvedenica od Andrija.

----------


## Elly

> ANDRIJANA ili ADRIANA
> 
> Šta vam se čini? 
> Koja verzija je vama bolja ili ako imate neke druge prijedloge što ide uz Ante i Vinko slušam


Adri(j)ana mi je jako lijepo ime, no u zadnje vrijeme jako popularno, odnosno - cesto.
Andrijana mi je isto lijepo, a i rjedje je.
A mozes i varijante uzeti - Andrina, Andre(j)a, i sl. 

Uz Ante mi ide neko 'domace' ime, poput gore spomenute Tonke, Ane i slicnih imena. 

BTW, tko je ono spomenuo zensko ime Galina? Oprez: na talijanskom gallina = kokoska.

----------


## vesnare

Dakle od mog djevera se mala zove Lucija pa to ne možemo, kuma sam klinki koja se zove Andrea, a Marija ipak ne bih, ali hvala na prijedlozima i može još koji pliiiiiiiiz  :Smile:  

Tonka se MM ne sviđa a meni je baš bilo OK  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

pa Vinka je prekrasno ime!

----------


## spajalica

> ANDRIJANA ili ADRIANA


iskreno meni su oba lijepa, ali bih radje izbacila slovo j iz imena, jer ja imam u kojem se nalazi slovo j, a nije cesto u njemu, pa kad su me u amsterdamu na aerodromu zvali, trebalo mi je dosta dugo da shvatim da je o meni rijec   :Rolling Eyes:  , jer mi to slovo j, izgovorise na engleskom kao dz. to me navelo da mi djeca imaju ime koje ce se svagdje isto citati: Bartol i Aria

----------


## AdioMare

> pa Vinka je prekrasno ime!


x
Od svih ponuđenih, Vinka mi je najljepše. Čak ljepše od muške inačice istog imena.

----------


## Mima

A meni je najljepše Toma (Tomislava)

----------


## ana.m

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa Vinka je prekrasno ime!
> 
> 
> x
> Od svih ponuđenih, Vinka mi je najljepše. Čak ljepše od muške inačice istog imena.


I meni je lijepo, ali mi moram priznati nije uopće palo na pamet.
I da i meni je ljepše od Vinko.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni je Vinka ime za staru babu
Andrina mi je lijepo, mada znam isto samo jednu babu s tim imenom
Adriana je lijepo, i prikladno za naše podneblje

----------


## Nice

Vinka je i meni lijepo ime (puno ljepše od muške inačice)
a sviđa mi se još i Kaja  :Smile:

----------


## Maya_78

> Ako je princeza , zvace se Galina


samo da te upozorim, znaš da to na talijanskom znači kokoška?

----------


## loonalee

> miss piggy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako je princeza , zvace se Galina 
> 
> 
> samo da te upozorim, znaš da to na talijanskom znači kokoška?


I na španjolskom (Gallina - čita se Galjina)

----------


## miss piggy

ha ha ha   :Laughing:  ... nisam poima imala ... moram da razmislim onda za varijantu Gala ... hvala na upozorenju   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

a Vinka je pobjednica
i stvarno je prekrasno ime   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> meni je Vinka ime za staru babu


Pa meni ni Vinko baš ne zvuči nešto baš za bebača, ali kad su već oni tako odlučili..

----------


## AdioMare

I baba je nekad bila beba.

I Marica je mala Mara kao Sanjica mala Sanja, pa su imena koja krase vrlo odrasle osobe. 
Starica se može zvati Iris, a ni Iskra ne može stalno biti mala. 

Moje sestre sin je Stjepan, ime koje mi je *bilo* u prvi mah nekako preozbiljno za novorođenče, ali ni moj Stjepan više nije novorođenče. Već momčić kojem divno pristaje njegovo ime.  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

pa bilo je i mara i janja i kata i luca... pa se sve opet zarotiralo i postalo moderno

----------


## AdioMare

> pa bilo je i mara i janja i kata i luca... pa se sve opet zarotiralo i postalo moderno


Vala baš! Živa istina! 
Zaboravila si Kaju.

----------


## Pepita

Kod mene je ipak Laura. Ipak je curica!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

> Vinka je pobjednica


a mene Vinka/o oduvijek podsjeća na vino...  :/

----------


## apricot

pa je na hrvatskom
ali na talijanskom...
(govorilo se o kokici Galini, pa ja "prebacila" i na Vinku)

----------


## Pepita

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Vinka je pobjednica
> 
> 
> a mene Vinka/o oduvijek podsjeća na vino...  :/


  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja dajem 12 bodova za Vinku!...bas mi je lijepo. sta kaze, nadam se buduca, mama na to???
a mozda izvedenica Tomislava: Tomea? Tomina?

ako dobijemo curku, zvat ce se izgleda Lada. meni je to ime prelijepo, medutim jako mi se svida i Anka - ali zato MM-u ne.

----------


## mama_mia22

lada- tak se zvala jedna prelijepa crnka tu iz mog kraja

dakle, prelihjepo ime za prelijepu djevojčicu

 :Heart:

----------


## mikka

lada, niva..   :Grin:

----------


## miljica

kad smo razmisljali o imenima za prvu bebu, da je bila devojcica zvala bi se mila... 
i mm i meni je to oduvek bilo divno ime... pa se nadamo da cemo imati priliku da ga iskoristimo drugi put   :Razz:

----------


## vesnare

evo ipak nisam u postupku - moram prvo na histeroskopiju (uklanjanje polipa), pa malo pauze... no to me ne spriječava da smišljam ime za curicu, naprotiv imam više vremena za smišljanje  :Grin:  a od druge bebice ne odustajem  :Smile:  

nekako mi vinka ne sjeda - ma ni vinko mi se ne sviđa, ali drag mi je bio svekar (slijep i bez jedne ruke od djetinjstva, a ipak tako se borio za život i bio prekrasna osoba) i ne mogu zanemariti njegovu želju.


a neka imena sam izbacila u startu jer su mi nekako za crnke, a mi smo oboje plavi, pa plava i djeca  :Grin:

----------


## lelita

> lada, niva..


Ma joj, kad se sjetim muka i patnje ojo davanja imena.. Lada niva tatin auto iz snova..onako, za na pecanje..i po sumama i gorama..
Zbog toga sam odustala od imena Lada. I leda je bila u shemi..
Na kraju kupio Fronteru.  :Laughing:

----------


## @mazonka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> lada, niva..  
> 
> 
> Ma joj, kad se sjetim muka i patnje ojo davanja imena.. Lada niva tatin auto iz snova..onako, za na pecanje..i po sumama i gorama..
> Zbog toga sam odustala od imena Lada. I leda je bila u shemi..
> Na kraju kupio Fronteru.


Kod nas ista prica   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Meni Lada prekrasno ime za curicu, a njegova prva reakcija "lada niva", ja bi ladu nivu.... a ja   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  nista od moje lade.... ali ima varianta, koja mi je krasna.... pa cu nju staviti na listu...

----------


## sandra23

kad sam bila prvi puta trudna u uži izbor su došle Ema ili Hana i Noa ili Jan-i MM izabrao Emu i Nou i tako smo dobili Emu.
Sad mi ja Hana nekako dosadna.. :? ...imate kakvih ideja?

sviđa mi se-Nia,Zara,Katja(al će je svi zvat Kata a to neću)-Noa mi je isto lijepo i za djevojčicu.MM-u se ne sviđa niti jedno od ovih osim možda Noa,ali veeeeliko možda.

Nisam još trudna ali radimo na tome,pa eto skupljam prijedloge...

----------


## malena beba

meni je zara prekrasno... ako budem imala jos jednu curicu (mozda za 10 god   :Grin:  ) zeljela bi da se tako zove ali mislim da MM nikad ne bi pristao na to... (mozda se varam... :/ )... 
za prvu smo se slucajno odlucili za ime... bas na nasem vjencanju svirali su od d.dvornika pa kad ono on pjeva e,ela... MM je rekao : evo ako bude curica ocemo li je nazvat ela... to mi je predivna uspomena, ime je nastalo dok smo plesali na nasem vjencanju... :smajlickojicmoljiodsrece:

za drugo dijete sam tila ima luce dok jos nismo znali da beba ima pisu... sad me to proslo, svejedno mi je luce prekrasno ime...

----------


## la11

[quote="sandra23"Noa mi je isto lijepo i za djevojčicu.MM-u se ne sviđa niti jedno od ovih osim možda Noa,ali veeeeliko možda[/quote]

mi smo odmah znali da će cura biti Noa  :D

----------


## Maya_78

što kažete na Margit(a)? Skraćeno Gita...

----------


## Inda_os

Moja curica (ako u medjuvremenu ne dobije pisu) zvat ce se LANA   :Heart:

----------


## mama_mia22

i gita i lana mi se sviđaju
 :Heart:

----------


## dundo

evo meni i mm su trenutni favoriti ako je dečko Lovro i Niko a ako je cura Lana ili Lorena

----------


## a72

> Meni je IDA bas lijepo ime  :D


 :D  Moja cura se zove *Ida* ,a ako ikad budem imala jos jednu, dvoumim se izmedju Zina ili Uma.

----------


## piplica

Kako vam se čini ime ULIKA? (staro istarsko ime)

----------


## Frida

> Kako vam se čini ime ULIKA? (staro istarsko ime)


Maslina?  8)

----------


## Elly

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako vam se čini ime ULIKA? (staro istarsko ime)
> 
> 
> Maslina?  8)


U Istri ne bi proslo, zvali bi dijete Maslina.   :Kiss:  
Ne poznam nikoga tko se tako zove - osim turistickog kampa, poneke konobe i sl. 

E sad, ako ti se svidja ime kao ime...
A ako ti se svidja asocijacija na maslinu, onda imas opciju i Oliva, Olivi(j)a...

----------


## piplica

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  piplica prvotno napisa
> ...


Sestra od moje none se zove Ulika.
Nekad je to bilo često ime, danas je skoro nestalo, ali tipično je baš za ovo podneblje i nigdje ga drugdje ne nalazimo.
Zato mi je nekako posebno a i lijepo mi zvuči, mekano...

----------


## Elly

> Nekad je to bilo često ime, danas je skoro nestalo, ali tipično je baš za ovo podneblje i nigdje ga drugdje ne nalazimo.
> Zato mi je nekako posebno a i lijepo mi zvuči, mekano...


Procitaj ovo.   :Heart:

----------


## Elly

Zaboravih reci: pri dnu stranice.   :Smile:

----------


## božana

ja sam za ime curice imala 3 kriterija: umiljato, izgovorivo i u inozemstvu, i da postoji bar jedna pjesma s tim imenom (ja sam kao dijete silno patila što o mom imenu nema niti jedna). imenu je kumovao i braco koji je u fazi Thomasa i vlakova... dakle EMILI je naš izbor (ako bude curica)!

----------


## meda

muzeva necakinja se zove Kalindi  :Smile:

----------


## Linda

> ja sam za ime curice imala 3 kriterija: umiljato, izgovorivo i u inozemstvu, i da postoji bar jedna pjesma s tim imenom (ja sam kao dijete silno patila što o mom imenu nema niti jedna). imenu je kumovao i braco koji je u fazi Thomasa i vlakova... dakle EMILI je naš izbor (ako bude curica)!


Super!!!  :Klap:

----------


## †vanesax

Dobro je da je tema podignuta :D . Već su imena za dečke nonstop u vrhu, a cure, ko da ih niko i ne nosi   :Rolling Eyes:  Ja ne znam šta nosim, al mi je bilo čudno kako se stalno raspravlja o muškim imenima a za cure nigde ništa.

----------


## Sirius Black

> ja sam za ime curice imala 3 kriterija: umiljato, izgovorivo i u inozemstvu, i da postoji bar jedna pjesma s tim imenom (ja sam kao dijete silno patila što o mom imenu nema niti jedna). imenu je kumovao i braco koji je u fazi Thomasa i vlakova... dakle EMILI je naš izbor (ako bude curica)!


Emili je baš lijepo ime. Ja sam imala više kriterija:
- da bude kratko, tj. da se ne može skraćivati nego da je svi zovu po imenu
- da se normalno izgovara i u drugim jezicima
- da je domaće, tj. uobičajeno u hrv. a opet ne prečesto
- zadnji kriterij, najmanje bitan, je bio da ime bude malo starinsko, a nijedno takvo žensko ime mi se nije sviđalo. Već sam izabrala da se zove paula, još kad sam čula da se jedna moja šukunbaka tak zvala, to je bilo to. Ako ikad budemo imali još jednu curu zvat će se Marta

----------


## Linda

> Dobro je da je tema podignuta :D . Već su imena za dečke nonstop u vrhu, a cure, ko da ih niko i ne nosi   Ja ne znam šta nosim, al mi je bilo čudno kako se stalno raspravlja o muškim imenima a za cure nigde ništa.


Tko spominje nošenje? Ja samo volim razgovarati o imenima.  8)

----------


## †vanesax

8) _A jest i to je! I ja sam volela oduvek i kad nisam bila trudna. Nego mi je stvarno bilo čudno što je danima topić sa imenima za dečke skroz gore, a ovog nije ni bilo valjda na prvoj strani. Ko zna gde je bio potonuo. Eto samo to... Dobila sam dojam da je ovde bio blago prisutan seksizam   :Razz:

----------


## †vanesax

Btw, cure su ti preslatke, isto kao i njihova imena   :Wink:

----------


## Linda

:Kiss:

----------


## Bipsić

ja sam do sad ovo samo čitala i razmišljala o vašim imenima i prijedlozima...

al evo da napišem i ja koju:
kad sam saznala da sam trudna odma sam rekla mm da ako bude curica bude magda... i za sad nam je to nekak ostalo... svi joj se već u trbuhu obraćamo s tim imenom, ali nekak si mislim da to još nije to...

jako mi se sviđa oliverova "magdalena" i razmišljala sam kak mi je to super ime. ali u skraćenoj verziji.. ili magda ili lena, ali kak živim u međimurju, kod nas lena znači "lijena" pa je zato nekak prevagnula magda...

----------


## Linda

> jako mi se sviđa oliverova "magdalena" i razmišljala sam kak mi je to super ime. ali u skraćenoj verziji.. ili magda ili lena, ali kak živim u međimurju, kod nas lena znači "lijena" pa je zato nekak prevagnula magda...


Pa, bit će Megi, razumije se!  8)  Nemaš slađeg nadimka, uvijek me podsjeti na onu prelijepu curicu iz "Ptice umiru pjevajući".

A Oliverova "Magdalena" je i nama bila jedan od povoda. _"Sve nježne riječi svijeta..."_ ko stvorene za moju Megi.   :Heart:

----------


## Bipsić

> Bipsić prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jako mi se sviđa oliverova "magdalena" i razmišljala sam kak mi je to super ime. ali u skraćenoj verziji.. ili magda ili lena, ali kak živim u međimurju, kod nas lena znači "lijena" pa je zato nekak prevagnula magda...
> 
> 
> Pa, bit će Megi, razumije se!  8)  Nemaš slađeg nadimka, uvijek me podsjeti na onu prelijepu curicu iz "Ptice umiru pjevajući".
> 
> A Oliverova "Magdalena" je i nama bila jedan od povoda. _"Sve nježne riječi svijeta..."_ ko stvorene za moju Megi.


je, nekak već duuuugoooo sam (i prije nego sam bila trudna) si željela magdu, zbog te pjesme ofkors..

a znaš onu: tonka, reci cvrčak, tonka reci more...   :Grin:  
i to mi je jako lijepo, ali moj sinek je zagrizel za magdu i neće ni čuti da bude nekaj drugo... i on već kad čuje oliverovu pjesmu viče: mama, evo pjesme o našoj magdi...
pital me je i neki dan dal' postoji i pjesma o njemu   :Saint:

----------


## AdioMare

> Tko spominje nošenje? Ja *samo* volim razgovarati o imenima.  8)


Hmmm... 




 :Grin:

----------


## Linda

A kaj ti radiš na kružocima? I ako se dobro sjećam, nije prvi put..   :Aparatic:

----------


## AdioMare

> A kaj ti radiš na kružocima? I ako se dobro sjećam, nije prvi put..


Meni se isto sviđa "Rene".  :Aparatic:

----------


## enna

Mi smo zaljubljeni u Miu pa potajno priželjkujemo jednu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva30

Ciao cure!
Naša curka bi bila Petra (to je jedino na šta MM pristaje, ako ovu trudnoću izguramo do kraja) a ja sam htjela Zara, čak sam i sanjala da sam rodila Zaru...   :Love:

----------


## maaja79

i kod nas ce vjerovatno biti zara
slaze se sa irvin, kratko je, slatko i neobicno

----------


## zdrx

Curke, kaj mislite o imenima Ita i Evelin? Moj izbor za curku u prvoj trudnoći je bio Emili, ali komentari baš nisu bili naj. Rodio se sin pa više nisam ni razmišljala o tome. Sad nosim curku i svi me pitaju za ime, a MM i ja nemamo ideju.

Curka stiže 30.12.

----------


## meda

Ita mi se jako svida, a evelin...ne bas, ne volim pretjerano ta imena koja se u hrvatskom ne dekliniraju, velika mogucnost da ju djeca nece pravilno zvati
emili mi je lijepo, ali isti problem, a i zvuci prestranjski, to mi nekako ne sjeda

hocu reci, oba imena su mi jako lijepa, lijepo zvuce, pa kome ovo gore nije problem samo naprijed  :Love:

----------


## mama_mia22

meni je evelin baš fora. vilinsko ime za malu vilu.

 :Heart:  

ita mi je bezveze. al ima tri slova a to su najbolja imena

----------


## mikka

meni su bas slatka oba imena.

----------


## mama_mia22

> meni su bas slatka oba imena.


(vidim neko se vratio s mora)

 :Bye:

----------


## zdrx

Hvala na komentarima! Mišljenja su različita, baš kao i kad raspravljam s frendicama. MM-u se ništa od toga ne sviđa, pa ću morati u daljnju potragu. Za sada nam se jedino oboma sviđa Ana. Fakat ih nema puno, ne znam niti jedno dijete u kvartu s tim imenom.

----------


## lane

Ana mi je bas lijepo ime...i nekako zaboravljeno iako je prije 20,30 god bilo cesto.

Moja curka je Nika, a druga koju cekamo ce biti Jana.

Za Niku sam odmah znala da ce se tako zvati jer mi je to ime prekrasno a i podsjeca me na jednu divnu djevojku.
Za Janu je Nika odabrala ime, tj. otkada smo joj rekli da cekamo bebu, govori da ce dobiti seku Janu pa smo ime i usvojili.

----------


## zdrx

I Nika i Jana su mi super imena. Nika se zove nekoliko kćerkica od frendova i poznanika, a o Jani sam i ja razmišljala. Kad odaberemo ime svakako ću se javiti. Nekako mi se činilo jednostavnije za dečka.

K 4.2007.
Mišica dolazi 30.12.

----------


## Tincha

Odavno već, i prije nego što sam počela razmišljati o trudnoći imam ime za curicu. Ali neki dan sam naišla na jedno ime, strano, ali ne znam čije koje me sve više kopka:
Naina
Nisam nikad čula da se netko kod nas tak zove. Jednostavno mi se uvuklo u uho i pika...
A znam da bi moj muž vjerojatno skočio tri metra u zrak na prijedlog...
Ali opet, ne bi bilo 3 Naine u razredu.

----------


## we&baby

ja bih vljela cuti komentare na ime Merle

jako nam se svidjelo   :Zaljubljen:  , a posto ne znam dal ce biti curetak ili deckic...treba nam ime i za curicu

kako zvuci Merle, u Hr?

----------


## Sirius Black

Da budem iskrena, meni grozno zvuči

----------


## mikka

meni je fora, ali zvuci mi ko muz od zeljke ogreste.

----------


## mikka

meni je jako lijepo ime pilar, ali si zamisljam sto bi se dogodilo djetetu da se tako zove..

nista, i ksjusa je dovoljno brutalno  :Aparatic: 

pilar, paloma i tako to..

----------


## Sirius Black

> meni je fora, ali zvuci mi ko muz od zeljke ogreste.


Nikak se nisam mogla sjetiti na kaj me podsjeća   :Laughing:

----------


## Linda

mikka, i ja sam mm-u spomenula Palomu, umro je od smijeha... naravno, asocijacija na toalet papir.   :Laughing:

----------


## mala lanna

moj muz je birao zensko ime a ja muska...posto smo dobili curicu mm joj je dao ime [b]lLANNA/b]...a za drgu curicu ako je budemo dobili bit ce *LEONA*

----------


## pomikaki

> Elly prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Frida prvotno napisa
> ...


Jako staro istarsko ime, ali danas se vraća u modu... curica od poznanice se tako zove, a ima ih kako čujem još, sve više.

----------


## **Felicity**

meni se svidaju imena Martina, Laura i Fabiola.

Ulika, istina je znaci maslina i to ime jos nikad nisma cula mada sam se rodila i zivim u Istri.
Meni se dopada! Lijepo mi zvuci.

Ime Gallina bih izbjegla... prijevod sa talijanskog = kokoska!
Nije mi bas za curu!

----------


## Maslačkica

> nista, i ksjusa je dovoljno brutalno


baš te moram pitati...   :Grin:  
Ovo je 1. put da sam čula to ime, pa me zanima gdje ste ga vi čuli? I iskreno, kada sam čitala tvoju priču sa poroda mislila sam da je Ksjuša ime koje koristite dok ne date djetetu "pravo" ime...

----------


## mikka

ksjuša je nadimak od ksenija ili oksana, a nedavno sam cula i od anastazija.

to je md iskopao (bog bi znao otkud) jos dok smo cekali klinca, a nismo znali spol. naravno, tada sam mu rekla--samo preko mene mrtve   :Grin:  

i onda, kako se ima ponavljalo godinama, uslo mi je u uho i naslo svoje mjesto i u srcu. jos kad se mala rodila smo se dvoumili hoce li biti k. ili anja, pa nam na kraju bilo zao da ime "propadne". i ostade ksjuša. bas joj stoji, prava je sefica.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Hvala na komentarima! Mišljenja su različita, baš kao i kad raspravljam s frendicama. MM-u se ništa od toga ne sviđa, pa ću morati u daljnju potragu. Za sada nam se jedino oboma sviđa Ana. Fakat ih nema puno, ne znam niti jedno dijete u kvartu s tim imenom.


u zadnjih godinu dana Ana postaje opet jako popularna, znam nekoliko bebica s tim imenom
isto tako i Iva

----------


## Lutonjica

> i kod nas ce vjerovatno biti zara
> slaze se sa irvin, kratko je, slatko i neobicno


  :Laughing:  

neobicno vise bas i nije, zare su procvale u zadnjih par godina naveliko   :Grin:  

sve češće nam se događa da u parkovima upoznajemo imenjakinje, pa kad mame pozovu "zaraaaaaa!" par glavica se digne   :Laughing:

----------


## maaja79

u bosni je jos uvijek neobicno
ja ne znam ni jednu zaru

zadnjih nekoliko dana lobiram da bude india
ali je MM se zakacio za zara

----------


## maaja79

je MM se  :Laughing:  
khm, koja konstrukcija

----------


## Maslačkica

> ksjuša je nadimak od ksenija ili oksana, a nedavno sam cula i od anastazija.
> 
> to je md iskopao (bog bi znao otkud) jos dok smo cekali klinca, a nismo znali spol. naravno, tada sam mu rekla--samo preko mene mrtve   
> 
> i onda, kako se ima ponavljalo godinama, uslo mi je u uho i naslo svoje mjesto i u srcu. jos kad se mala rodila smo se dvoumili hoce li biti k. ili anja, pa nam na kraju bilo zao da ime "propadne". i ostade ksjuša. bas joj stoji, prava je sefica.


Nadam se da se nećeš ljutiti što te to pitam... 

Pa znaš kako je kad djeca dođu u školu ili u park i onda ih zezaju zbog imena... ne misliš da će ti dijete možda na kraju "zahvaliti" za ime?   :Grin:  
S obzirom da ne čuješ moj ton...stvarno te pitam ono... kao da te pitam - jesi li obukla danas čarape...   :Grin:  tj. nije ono da te špotam sada ili nešto, nego me čisto zanima, jer sam vidjela jako puno djece koja pate radi svojih imena, jer su ih djeca jako zadirkivala...

----------


## Frida

Možda će i neka Iva, Ana ili Marija "zahvaljivati" svojim roditeljima  :Grin:  

A propos zadirkivanja: Lola je mlađoj vrtićkoj grupi, već su počela zadirkivanja tipa: dora-spora, nora-fora, njoj tepaju lončica ili balončica... 
nijedno ime nije neobično ni neuobičajeno, kako Lutonjica reče, doživjela su procvat u zadnjih par godina. 
Ako netko želi zadirkivati već će pronaći razlog, ako to ne bude ime biti će klempave uši, naočale, zubi, whatever... :/

----------


## geberita

lijepa imena za cure PETRA,PAULA,KLARA. To su bili moji izbori za cure.Nakraju imam i Pertu iPaulu

----------


## Linda

Frida, je li vam inspiracija za Ilonu bila Balaševićeva pjesma?

----------


## Frida

> Frida, je li vam inspiracija za Ilonu bila Balaševićeva pjesma?


Između ostalog. Ja volim Đoleta, kada smo se dvoumili oko imena TATAMATA mi je na jednom topicu prepisao Ilonu i to je bilo to.

Inače je to ime nosila jedna divna mlada žena koju sam poznavala davnih dana, nekako sam oduvijek znala da će mi se kćer, ako ju budem imala, tako zvati. Druga opcija, M izbor, je bilo Laura. Otpalo je jer je frend tako nazvao svoju kćer pa nam je bilo bed ponavljati  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## mikka

Maslackica, ne zamjeram pitanje--potpuno je logicno. ali moje ime je barbara, mnogima lijepo, a ja sam ga mrzila kao klinka, iako me nitko nije zezao zbog njega. (htjela sam se zvati dorotea ili anastazija)

md bi imao dva odgovora na tvoje pitanje--prvi je taj, da sigurno nece biti dvije ksjuse  :Grin:  . drugi, ljepsi, je--postoje pjesme koje ti isprva udju u uho, ali ih brzo zaboravis. a postoje i one druge, koje ti tek nakon par slusanja nadu put do uha, ali tamo i ostaju. e, pa nasa ksjusa je ovo drugo   :Wink:

----------


## lillifee

ja imena povezujem sa ljudima koji ih nose. 
moja je AMELIE jer se amelia zvala moja baka koja je bila predivna osoba, uvijek nasmijana, puna humora i dobre volje, pomagala je svima i nikada nista ruzno nikome nije rekla. jednostavno bila je, u mojim ocima, savrsena....

----------


## xanax

Mi smo rekli da ce biti LUNA i nikako drugacije.
mom dragom coeku se to ime nenormalno svidja, cak smo se dogovorili da u njenoj sobi (i mi idemo daleko u buducnost haha a nismo jos ni trudni....) naslikamo veliki mjesec, drvece, jezero.....

----------


## božana

mog Dominika je tata cijelu trudnoću zvao Jablan pa ga i dan danas netko tako zove. totalno je ubjedio  ljude da će se tako zvati. a šta mi sad radi... zove bebu Breza i već vidim da će opet svima reći da se zbilja zove Breza.

----------


## Linda

Ma, ne mogu vjerovati   :Laughing:   mm je isto predložio Brezu.

----------


## božana

Linda.......... :shock: 
pa sad sam sve uvjerenija da se mi moramo upoznati, previše je podudarnosti!

----------


## piplica

Ja poznajem jednu Brezu, jako dragu djevojku i baš joj paše to ime.  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret5

od svih mi je najdraže - Anja, meko, toplo, nježno, drago...i sve Anje koje osobno poznajem su takve

da sam rodila djevojčicu, pogađate, tako bi se zvala

----------


## tala

bok svima..ja bi jako htjela da se zove  Jana,lana,paola,matea,...sin navila za Ana, a mm za Sara ili Tara... kaj vi mislite? :?

----------


## Forka

Čini mi se da su parkići puni tih imena... od nabrojenih najdraže mi je i najjednostavnije Ana...

----------


## storiatriste

Ja želim Nikolinu ili Ninu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana.m

A Vanesa i Vanda?

Meni su baš super.

----------


## †vanesax

I meni   :Grin:

----------


## sonata

Mi smo htjeli nesto kratko i slatko...Lana ili Lea i na kraju je pobijedila Lea! Kao necemo nesto sto moze imati nadimak i sad ju mi u tepanju zovemo "Jeja" jer ce i ona samu sebe vjerojatno prvo tako zvati. Eto ti ludih roditelja   :Laughing:  
Meni je Vanda bas fora,MM je jednu vecer najednom provalio to ime,onako iz cista mira. Mislim da je bio na tv-u onaj film Riba zvana Vanda   :Smile:  ali nam se nekako nije slagalo uz nase prezime

----------


## sahra

Meni je Linda prekrasno ime!  :Heart:

----------


## yayus7

a kaj velite na LARISA?  :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

M i ja već 7. god. raspravljamo o imenima.. mislim da će biti velike svađe kad ostanem trudna.. evo nekih..

Ja : Ana, Filipa, Mia..   trenutno aktualno * Sofi*
On : Anastazija, Terezija, Eleonora.. trenutno aktualno *Dora*..

----------


## piplica

Šiškica, od svih nabrojanih moj favorit je definitivno Filipa.  :Smile:

----------


## saska7

ah, jos jedan glas za Anju   :Grin:  

nakon saznavanja spola rel brzo mi je to ime zazvucalo kao "pravo" (opcija je bila jos i Maša), ali veliki brat se nije slagao, hito je Vitu
do same prijave nismo znali kako cemo ju prijaviti. u potpisu vidite da se nismo mogli odluciti. u pocetku T mi je bilo glupo da dijete bez nekog velikog razloga ima 2 imena, ali sad mi je super...iako, svi ju zovemo samo Anja

----------


## iva_luca

Moj ljubljeni i ja već pet godina "znamo" da će nam se dijete zvati Luca   :Heart:   A koliko joj često spominjem ime, mislim da će se dijete "odazvati" na njega još u rodilištu! 
Ime za slijedeću curicu i je Marta.

----------


## kristina_zg

evo ja i MM se jučer složili kako će u slučaju ako bude curka biti Anja (dvoumili smo se između Maje i Anje) a ak bude dečko bit će Pavao. Nevjerojatno kako se ukusi sa godinama mijenjaju...nekad ni u ludilu ne bih dala takvo ime svom djetetu, a sad mi se sve više dopada  :Smile:

----------


## ninatomato

meni je anja isto lijepo, sestra mi se zove anja.

mi imamo tonku, sad čekamo jednog  dečka, al zanima me što mislite o ženskom imenu *žana*. 
meni je to ime baš lijepo, al svi su me totalno popljuvali.

----------


## kristina_zg

nije po mom ukusu ali je neobično, nesvakidašnje. A kako će se dečko zvat? (nadam se da me moderatorice ne budu našpotale znam da je topic o ženskim imenima, ali eto sad me zanima)

----------


## ninatomato

to je posebna priča. zvat ce se božo, ko dide, jer je kod njih tradicija da se unuk zove po didu - filip božo filip božo. dakle MM je filip, a sin će biti božo. to smo se već davno dogovorili, prvo mi je bilo grozno, al sad mi je već fora jer fakat nema puno boži, bar u zg.
isprika na skretanju od teme i još uvijek me zanima što mislite o žani?

----------


## Jenz

moja je frendica rodila Lunu, sviđa mi se to ime, ne kao Nina doduše, ali lijepo je   :Smile:

----------


## Inda_os

> meni je anja isto lijepo, sestra mi se zove anja.
> 
> mi imamo tonku, sad čekamo jednog  dečka, al zanima me što mislite o ženskom imenu *žana*. 
> meni je to ime baš lijepo, al svi su me totalno popljuvali.


Meni je Žana lijepo ime. Znam ih dvije i objema jako lijepo pristaje to ime.

----------


## iva_luca

Znam dvije Žane, obje jako drage osobe. Zato mi je i ime drago. Mene asocira na Donu iliti ženu kao biće - tj. samu osnovu...

----------


## anna01

ja sam svoju curi jucer i sluzbeno dala ime...kiara  :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

moja rodica se zove Žana i to mi je baš lipo ime.  :Heart:

----------


## †vanesax

> ja sam svoju curi jucer i sluzbeno dala ime...kiara


Meni je jako lepo to ime! Pusa za malu Kiaru  :Heart:

----------


## Frida

kiara kao chiara po vuku? ja osobno ne volim takve izvedenice ali ako se tebi sviđa go for it  :Smile:

----------


## meda

veli mi mama da je jucer srela u parku ciuricu koja se zove LUKa. to jos nisam cula kod nas, al bas mi je fora

----------


## meda

meni je favorit jos uvijek Kira

kiara bi mi se svidalo vise da je kjara, ne znam zasto

----------


## moceko

Ja se dvoumim izmedu ovih imena: 
Gloria, Melisa, Katja, Marta.

----------


## india

moja prijateljica ima kćer Natali i to mi je baš lijepo ime

mi smo još u pregovorima

ja: Neva
mm: Dora, Hana
starija sestra: Jana

----------


## tonili

I meni se sviđaju Neva i Jana, a naša curka (ak uopće bude curka  :Razz:  ) će se zvati *Eva* - naša prva žemska!

----------


## blaza27

posto nosim blizance i jos neznam spol imam 4 imena za muske petar i matej za zenske lana i lucija a budu li musko i zensko bit ce petar i lucija.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Moji favovi: Noa, Luna, Eva, Elena...

----------


## betty blue

MM i ja smo se dogovorili  da ću ja birati ime za curicu a on za dečka.... Kad smo iznijeli prijedloge nijednom se nije svidjelo   :Laughing:  ali smo ih na kraju prihvatili i zavoljeli... 

Tako sam ja uvijek htjela da moja kćer ima neko snažno ime... Moj prijedlog je Karmen, za koju je jedan od glavnih protuargumenata da nije ime za dijete...Al bože moj, pa neće vječno biti dijete... Glavna asocijacija mi nije Carmen Elektra kako odreda svi muški pomisle   :Rolling Eyes:  nego Bizet-ova Carmen  :Heart:  Inače dosta često ime u Dalmaciji (MM dalmoš) i on kaže da ga podsjeća na Gospu od Karmen (slavi se dole kod njega)
Inače, sviđa mi se i Sofia ali znam da se MM ne bi svidjela... tako za mnom viču manijaci u parkovima   :Laughing:  nevjerovatno, dogodilo mi se to nekoliko puta Sofia Sofia!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## piplica

> kiara kao chiara po vuku? ja osobno ne volim takve izvedenice ali ako se tebi sviđa go for it


Ja sam se isto čudila jednoj curi kada je dala to ime djevojčici, ali ona je objasnila da to nije izvedenica od talijanskog imena, nego staro norveško ime i drugačije se čita, sa naglaskom na KI.
Sada mi se baš sviđa to ime.

----------


## ANA K

Ako ikada budem imala curicu bit će Evita.

----------


## erik

ako budem imala drugo dijete i bude curica biti će Iris,
prije nego sam upoznala mm izabrala sam to ime, a onda je i on rekao da mu je to najlijepše žensko ime,
osim ako ta curica ne odabere drugo ime,
jer Erik je trebao biti Petar ili Josip ili Jakov ...
ali u mom je trbuhu bio Erik i nisam ga mogla drugačije zvati,
iako je meni Petar PUNO lijepše ime...

----------


## boškarin

meni je lijepo ime za curicu Tisa ,a to je po mojoj dragoj poznanici. tako ću dati i svojoj kćeri ime ako ju budem imala.MM se može složiti ili ne, svejedno je. ja odlučila.

----------


## †vanesax

> meni je lijepo ime za curicu Tisa ,a to je po mojoj dragoj poznanici. tako ću dati i svojoj kćeri ime ako ju budem imala.MM se može složiti ili ne, svejedno je. ja odlučila.


 :D Meni je to ime na listi top five!
Kod nas ga uopšte i nema, a tako je milo i nežno...

----------


## ini

meni stvarno nije jasno zašto ljudi daju imena djeci po djedovima, bakama, mama... svaka čast ljubavi u srcu prema pokojnima i poštovanju spram istih... ali to se može ostvariti i na drugi način. nezamislivo mi je da djetetu dam ime po pokojnima... ne znam.

----------


## melange

> boškarin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je lijepo ime za curicu Tisa ,a to je po mojoj dragoj poznanici. tako ću dati i svojoj kćeri ime ako ju budem imala.MM se može složiti ili ne, svejedno je. ja odlučila.
> 
> 
>  :D Meni je to ime na listi top five!
> Kod nas ga uopšte i nema, a tako je milo i nežno...



mene odma na đoleta podsjeti i stih tu noć je tisa nadošla, a na njoj nošnja raskošna  :Heart:  

kad smo kod tog albuma  :Grin:  nevena mi je tako bajkovito ime.

----------


## †vanesax

Pa sad mi nećete verovati ali i Nevena mi je na listi   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## melange

a jaroslava, ljudmila ili možda grozda?  :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

8) ali samo na play listi   :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

šta kažete koje vam se najviše sviđa od imena:
Paola (lat. malena)
Lorena (lat. lovorov vijenac)
Franka (lat. i starofranc. slobodna)
Loreta(lat. lovorov vijenac)
Leona (lat. lavica)

Htjeli bi neko ne prečesto ime da nam ide uz prezime koje je zvučno i ima 6 slova, volim zvučna imena koja imaju zgodno značenje.
Inače ja imam ime istog korijena od Lorene i Loreta (ja sam Larisa, Lara). A i muž ima malo rjeđe ime, ništa posebno neuobičajeno ali posebno je. ajd dajte malo..htjela bi bebu počet oslovljavat s imenom.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

Meni su lijepa Leona i Paola.
Ja volim L u imenu   :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

> Meni su lijepa Leona i Paola.
> Ja volim L u imenu


Slovo L u imenu čini ime mekanim, za razliku od slova R ili R u kombinaciji sa nekim suglasnicima.
Tako da ime Lorena na primer, ima dobar odnos mekih suglasnika u odnosu na jedan tvrd, dovoljno samoglasnika, tako da ime čini melodičnim.

Loreta je mnogo tvrđe (meni se lično manje sviđa, a i davno sam čula da u jednom jeziku ima pogrdno značenje  :/ )

Paola, takođe mekano, ali ja mnogo gledam na značenje imena "Nomen est omen", tako da ne bih svojoj devojčici dala ovo ime (koje mi je po zvučnosti lepo), ali mi se čini da bi je značenje odredilo (tj. da bi mogla bila mala-niska rastom ili tako nešto)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Paola, takođe mekano, ali ja mnogo gledam na značenje imena "Nomen est omen", tako da ne bih svojoj devojčici dala ovo ime (koje mi je po zvučnosti lepo), ali mi se čini da bi je značenje odredilo (tj. da bi mogla bila mala-niska rastom ili tako nešto)


kći mojih prijatelja je Paola
i sve je samo ne malena
najviša i najteža među vršnjacima
ima 4. 5, nosi odjeću za 6 godina

----------


## †vanesax

> vanesax prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Paola, takođe mekano, ali ja mnogo gledam na značenje imena "Nomen est omen", tako da ne bih svojoj devojčici dala ovo ime (koje mi je po zvučnosti lepo), ali mi se čini da bi je značenje odredilo (tj. da bi mogla bila mala-niska rastom ili tako nešto)  
> 
> 
> kći mojih prijatelja je Paola
> i sve je samo ne malena
> najviša i najteža među vršnjacima
> ima 4. 5, nosi odjeću za 6 godina


Može biti, ne sumnjam... Samo kažem kako sam ja temeljno obrađivala svoje liste sa imenima   :Wink:  
A ako bih terala na svoju vodenicu, onda bih mogla reći kako izuzeci potvrđuju pravilo   :Grin:

----------


## melange

franka mi je skroz jako i zvučno.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

joj cure baš su mi fora vaša objašnjenja sa slovima, to i ja govorim mužu a on kaže da brijem, doduše ja sam jezičarka po struci pa mi je to valjda bitno.

i da fakat volim slovo L u imenu i u dobroj kombinaciji sa R, to su inače početna slova iemna od mene i mog supruga.

A jel de da sam složila lijep popis, ni sama se ne mogu odlučiti, ja možda malo navijam više za Lorenu ili Paolu,a MM za Franku i Loretu, a oboma nam je lijepo i Leona. ajme kako ćemo se mi odlučit, dobro je bar smo suzili izbor s 20 imena na 5  :D 
Za Paolu me full iznenadilo značenje, inače ih znam par sve slađa od slađe.A možda mi je Lorena naj,naj,ali morat ću obrađivat muža, a fino je i Loreta to mi je inače ime jedne od 3 najbolje prijateljice. Franka je isto preslatko al muž ima u rodbini Franku, pa mu šašavo,a Leonu ne znam nijednu osim glumice (za sina smo imali imena Leon ili Franko).

ajd nek mi još netko kaže koje mu se više sviđa, vaša pojašnjenja su mi zakon:
Paola (lat. malena) 
Lorena (lat. lovorov vijenac) 
Franka (lat. i starofranc. slobodna) 
Loreta(lat. lovorov vijenac) 
Leona (lat. lavica) 

da napomenem e sad ne znam na koga će biti,ali ako bude na mamu bit će dosta snažna i odlučna osoba, borac, pa možda ne bi trebalo neko prenježno ime. ajd ti sad odluči.

----------


## Lili75

*Vanesax*, jesi i ti jezičarka ili lingvistica?

----------


## †vanesax

> *Vanesax*, jesi i ti jezičarka ili lingvistica?


Više jezičarka, nego lingvistica, ali po vokaciji-muzičarka   :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

> Lili75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Vanesax*, jesi i ti jezičarka ili lingvistica?
> 
> 
> Više jezičarka, nego lingvistica, ali po vokaciji-muzičarka


Idu mi te stvari od uha, a inače je mm prof. književnosti i jezika, pa možda i to ima neke veze   :Wink:

----------


## Luminitsa

Jako mi se sviđa ime Dolores.  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ako ćeš gledati na značenje, Dolores znači bolna, i nije baš neko značenja, a ime je krasno

----------


## Luminitsa

Ma ne gledam na značenje, to mi je lijepo ime zbog "Lolite".   :Embarassed:

----------


## piplica

> Ma ne gledam na značenje, to mi je lijepo ime zbog "Lolite".


Lola i Lolita mogu biti i nadimci od imena Lorena.

----------


## Bipsić

mi mo se nakon duuugog "prepucavanja" oko imena na kraju odlučili da nam se cura zove HEDA...

----------


## vissnja

> a jaroslava, ljudmila ili možda grozda?


A ja baš htela da uletim sa predlogom. Meni je Ljudmila super ime, a i poznajem jednu Ljudmilu koja je super devojka. Ali ja obožavam ruska imena, a i slažu se uz moje (rusko zvučeće) prezime pa sam malo pristrasna.

----------


## Anci

Joj, meni zvuči nekako grubo... :/ 
Mada ima  L   :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

Meni više zvuči ozbiljno nego grubo, ali ja bih joj tepala Juca pa je to milo, meko i okruglasto   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Dobro, možda više ozbiljno.
Preozbiljno   :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> joj cure baš su mi fora vaša objašnjenja sa slovima, to i ja govorim mužu a on kaže da brijem, doduše ja sam jezičarka po struci pa mi je to valjda bitno.
> 
> i da fakat volim slovo L u imenu i u dobroj kombinaciji sa R, to su inače početna slova iemna od mene i mog supruga.
> 
> A jel de da sam složila lijep popis, ni sama se ne mogu odlučiti, ja možda malo navijam više za Lorenu ili Paolu,a MM za Franku i Loretu, a oboma nam je lijepo i Leona. ajme kako ćemo se mi odlučit, dobro je bar smo suzili izbor s 20 imena na 5  :D 
> Za Paolu me full iznenadilo značenje, inače ih znam par sve slađa od slađe.A možda mi je Lorena naj,naj,ali morat ću obrađivat muža, a fino je i Loreta to mi je inače ime jedne od 3 najbolje prijateljice. Franka je isto preslatko al muž ima u rodbini Franku, pa mu šašavo,a Leonu ne znam nijednu osim glumice (za sina smo imali imena Leon ili Franko).
> 
> ajd nek mi još netko kaže koje mu se više sviđa, vaša pojašnjenja su mi zakon:
> Paola (lat. malena) 
> ...


*
Cure,evo da vas obavijestim da smo se odlučili (naj,naj,najvjerojatnije) za ime Leona ! meni se dogodio neki klik večeras,a i tata je prvi rekao neki dan da mu je to najviše fora od svih navedenih** baš je slatko,lijepo,  posebno i neće ih, nadamo se, biti 3-4 u razredu, a značenje "lavica" mi je vauuu, da bude borac u životu na mamicu ha,ha*

----------


## LIMA

*Lili75* i mi se debelo premišljamo oko Leone, a odbija nas baš to što će ih vjerojatno biti 3-4 u razredu   :Laughing:  jer ih ima sve više i više. Ista stvar se dogodila kad smo dali ime Ivano, svima je bilo neobično jer jedini Ivano koga su svi znali bio je Ivano Balić, a sada ih ima jako puno.

Izgleda da imamo isti ukus što se tiče imena, nama su top 3
Leona
Paola
Stela

Sva 3 su mi lijepa, a i značenja, možda značenjem malo prevaguje Stela (zvijezda), a Paolu ne doživljavam kroz "malena" nego po sv. Pavlu koji je bio i više nego velik i vrlo mi je drag svetac.
(Jedino što MM-a odbija kod imena Paola su asocijacije na Paolu Poljak i Paolu Valić koje su mu jako antipatične)

----------


## ivy

simona

----------


## kristina_zg

meni je u prvoj trudnoći Simona bila favorit i to skoro do pred sam kraj..predomislili smo se zbog "zvijezde" Simone. I onda smo joj na tuđi prijedlog dali ime Matea i ime ko ime mi se sviđa ali ludim kad čujem da ju zovu Mate*j*a  :Mad:

----------


## bimba iaia

> ako budem imala drugo dijete i bude curica biti će Iris,
> prije nego sam upoznala mm izabrala sam to ime, a onda je i on rekao da mu je to najlijepše žensko ime,
> osim ako ta curica ne odabere drugo ime,
> jer Erik je trebao biti Petar ili Josip ili Jakov ...
> ali u mom je trbuhu bio Erik i nisam ga mogla drugačije zvati,
> iako je meni Petar PUNO lijepše ime...


  :Love:  Kod mene je obrnuto...mi imamo Izzie ili Zizi kako ona sebe zove jer joj je teško reći "R",
a da je bila dečko po meni bi bila Erik(ali bi onda 2 zrmana imala isto ime i prezime pa je to odpalao)....
A sada smo se opet odmah dogovorili za curicu...Karin, ali za dečka nikako

Još mi se sviđaju i imena: Larisa, Erin, Corina, Alessia, ...

----------


## Lili75

*Lima*, stvarno nam je sličan ukus!
Ali ja nekako mislim da Leona ipak neće biti tako često bar u njenoj generaciji.

Npr. ja sam Larisa koju su oduvijek svi zvali Lara, i stvarno uvijek sam bila jedina i svi su znali moje ime   :Wink:  to su prednosti nečestih imena i obožavam svoje ime.

Danas npr ima puno Lara ali kako nisu moja generacija to me nekako ne dira i dalje smatram da imam posebno ime (za posebnu osobu   :Wink:  ).

Za Paolu imamo isto mišljenje.

A Leonu osim one Paraminski nisam poznavala nijednu,a neki dan sam saznala za jednu meni dragu poznanicu da se tako zove. A značenje je fakat moćno, zar ne?! lavica grrrrr..... i melodično je kao i ostala koja si navela.

Sretno s odabirom!!!!

----------


## Jelka

Ako je ova beba u trbuhu doista pišulinka, bit će Mara.   :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Meni su uz moj apsolutni fav *Noa*  :Zaljubljen:  još super žensko ime:

 - Nola
 - Enola (opet mi se vratilo od Vodenog svijeta    :Grin:  na telki neki dan)
 - Pia
 - Luna

----------


## arilu

I meni je Nola super!A da li je to ime?Znam da se ljudi tako prezivaju, ali nisam nigdje uspjela naći značenje.
Inače,nakon moje Neve Nevičice, apsolutni favorit mi je Zoja!

----------


## Anci

Nola...prelijepo ime.
Zašto misliš da ne može biti ime?
Mi imamo prijateljicu Nolu   :Love:

----------


## Isabel

I meni je jako lijepo! 

"Meaning of a name Nola:

Nola is a very popular female first name and a popular surname (source: 1990 U.S. Census).

Girl Name

Origin: Gaelic

Meaning: Fair shoulder, white shoulder

Form of:Fionnuala"

----------


## arilu

Nisam rekla da ne može biti ime, nego da ne znam nikog tko se tako zove, dok je kao prezime jako često.   :Smile:  
Isabel super, sad kad znam značenje još mi je ljepše!

----------


## Xenia23

ako mi budemo imali curicu zvat će se KALA!

----------


## slonić tonić

Kada smo za Anu birali ime u opticaju su bila imena Anja, Ana i Tea i izabrali Ana.

Druga cura će se najvjerojatnije zvati Tea.

Mada se meni sviđa ime Laura ali mi se više slažu Ana i Tea nego Ana  i Laura.

----------


## ninochka

> ako mi budemo imali curicu zvat će se KALA!


meni se sviđa   :Wink:

----------


## †vanesax

Danas smo se mm i ja setili onog crtaća Hi-Man i njegove cure Tile.

I oboje zaključimo kako nam je to super ime - Tila.

Kakvo je vama?

----------


## Xenia23

super mi je Tila, no međutim, na mtv-u je donedavno bila jedna emisija, gdje je bila jedna promiskuitetna cura, Tila Tequilla, pa me to previše asocira na nju...
ali ime kao ime je suuuper!

----------


## ninochka

ma uvijek ima asocijacija..na svako ime. mene uporno pitaju jel moja Kala dobila ime po cvijetu ili zbog značenja,a zapravo je ni jedno ni drugo   :Grin:

----------


## Isabel

Nama je priča tekla ovako:

U prvoj trudnoći, dugo željenoj i očekivanoj, imali smo valjda 10tak imena za svaki spol. MM-u je za dečka bio favorit Eric, a za curu Elena, dok sam ja imala više favorita   :Grin:  , između gornjih bila je i Noa - ali samo za curicu.
Kad smo saznali da nosim dečkića, sve je nekako išlo prema Ericu, a dvoumili smo se s Lucasom. 
Našu bebicu nismo zvali imenom dok god sam bila trudna, ne znam, uvijek smo ga zvali sinek, beba, mrva... Kad nam je nenadano nažalost umro pred kraj trudnoće   :Crying or Very sad:  , bili smo shrvani, očajni, puni tuge i boli...

Jedino što me držalo na životu bila je snaga MM i njegovo ustrajanje da ne odustanemo, te pomisao na novu nadu, novu sreću, novu šansu - novu trudnoću. 
Kad smo se vraćali iz bolnice, bezveze sam imala u glavi ime Noa koje u meni budi simbol slamke spasa, nadu, život, dobrotu, i ljubav i sva u suzama jedva sam potiho izustila MM da li se slaže da, ako sljedeći puta bude curica, nazovemo ju Noa. On je odlučno potvrdio sa sa suzama u očima i bio presretan jer je u tom trenutku po prvi puta vidio da ne tonem još dublje i da ipak ne odustajem. 
Par tjedana nakon, pitala sam ga da ako ćemo ikada imati dečka, da li bi htio da ga nazovemo Eric kako smo i planirali za našeg prvog sineka  :Sad:  koji nam je postao anđeo   :Heart: , i bila uvjerena kako neće htjeti, a on je samo tužnjikavo rekao da.

Jučer smo saznali da nam je naša zvjezdica vjerojatno curica  :D, i opet u suzama samo sam prozborila Noa  :Zaljubljen: .

Kako ćemo ju na kraju nazvati nismao 100% sigurni, ima tu još favorita: Elena, Erica, Nola, Luna... ali kako mi je Noa zapisana u srcu i toliko mi znači ime, nekako me podsjeća na našeg voljenog izgubljenog sina, a onda opet i na novu nadu, mislim da će biti NOA     :Heart:  !

sorry na malo OT, ali ovo su moja razmišljanja i osjćaji vezani za ime

----------


## melange

isabel rascmoljila si me skroz  :Heart:   :Love:  


ninochka pa zbog čega onda kala?  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

jel bi se razočarala da ti kažem da je samo zbog toga što je dobro zvučalo   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> šta kažete koje vam se najviše sviđa od imena:
> Paola (lat. malena)
> Lorena (lat. lovorov vijenac)
> Franka (lat. i starofranc. slobodna)
> Loreta(lat. lovorov vijenac)
> Leona (lat. lavica)
> 
> Htjeli bi neko ne prečesto ime da nam ide uz prezime koje je zvučno i ima 6 slova, volim zvučna imena koja imaju zgodno značenje.
> Inače ja imam ime istog korijena od Lorene i Loreta (ja sam Larisa, Lara).


moja mala ima isti korijen imena samo što se zove Lorea  :Heart:  
i još ga nisam čula kod nekog drugog diteta. ali je zato u početku svi zovu Lorena jer im je Lorea neobično.

----------


## vissnja

Lory kad za drugo budete izvlačili slova iz šešira, pazite dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## melange

> jel bi se razočarala da ti kažem da je samo zbog toga što je dobro zvučalo


uopće  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Meni je lijepo ime Franka.
A kad smo MM i ja još bili dečko i cura pričali smo kakoće se kćer zvati Lorena. Njemu se sviđalo ime Lori, a meni pjesma Lorena od Novih Fosila.

I evo, na kraju imamo Ivu.   :Grin:  .

----------


## †vanesax

Evo, sad mi palo na pamet da mi je lepo ime Sofi. Nekako mi fino zvuči, a internacionalno je.

Nego, jeste li čuli da pločanski župnik daje novčanu nagradu od 1000 kn za roditelje koji svojoj deci daju "tradicionalna narodna kršćanska imena".
To da bi se održala tradicija, jer se deci sve češće daju kojekakva imena koja niti liče na imena.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Bio juče prilog na RTL-u.
Baš mi je bilo zanimljivo.

----------


## betty blue

> Evo, sad mi palo na pamet da mi je lepo ime Sofi. Nekako mi fino zvuči, a internacionalno je.
> 
> Nego, jeste li čuli da pločanski župnik daje novčanu nagradu od 1000 kn za roditelje koji svojoj deci daju "tradicionalna narodna kršćanska imena".
> To da bi se održala tradicija, jer se deci sve češće daju kojekakva imena koja niti liče na imena.  
> Bio juče prilog na RTL-u.
> Baš mi je bilo zanimljivo.


je, i ja sam vidjela... pitam se samo koja su to imena jer bio je naveden primjer Gabrijela koje je u korijenu hebrejsko (mislim bar da je) i nije baš tradicionalno hrvatsko ime... mislim meni je to ok, pa nije nikakva zabrana uvedena, samo se nagrađuju oni koji odaberu ime s kalendara.   :Smile:  
Nekad se mogu malo suosjećat s tim svećenicima, ipak se oni naslušaju tih imena na krštenjima a roditelja bome ima svakavih

----------


## melange

> Evo, sad mi palo na pamet da mi je lepo ime Sofi. Nekako mi fino zvuči, a internacionalno je.
> 
> Nego, jeste li čuli da pločanski župnik daje novčanu nagradu od 1000 kn za roditelje koji svojoj deci daju "tradicionalna narodna kršćanska imena".
> To da bi se održala tradicija, jer se deci sve češće daju kojekakva imena koja niti liče na imena.  
> Bio juče prilog na RTL-u.
> Baš mi je bilo zanimljivo.


onaj komentar "kakvo je to uopće ime lana?!" mu ide skroz uz pojavu  :Razz:   :Nope:

----------


## Kavin

Što se tiče svećenika nebi puno komentirala...ko voli nek izvoli  :Razz:  


Meni je lijepo ime Janja

Mi imamo Grgu   :Grin:

----------


## Huanita

Mozda se kod svećenika iz Ploča nije radilo o tradicionalnim hrvatskim imenima već o želji da krsti djecu koja će imati svoj imendan. Već nekoliko godina moraju u crkvi krstiti djecu imenom koje je napisano na rodnom listu. Nekad su djeca u crkvi dobivala druga imena ako njihovo ime nije bilo u kalendaru. Danas se to više ne smije i moraju djecu krstiti pa makar im imena bila Bongo i Perdita.

MI smo sretni s hrvatskim imenom Jure u našoj maloj obitelji. Za drugo još iščekujemo spol, ali će isto biti neko s hrvatskim korjenima. Jednostavnije je za sklanjanje po padežima.    :Saint:

----------


## krumpiric

> Cure,
> 
> šta kažete koje vam se najviše sviđa od imena:
> Paola (lat. malena)
> Lorena (lat. lovorov vijenac)
> Franka (lat. i starofranc. slobodna)
> Loreta(lat. lovorov vijenac)
> Leona (lat. lavica)


lorena mi je najljepše.

----------


## krumpiric

inače, ja, ko prava nemajka, svoju nerođenu ćerku već zovem po nadimku  :Grin:   ko šta se vidi u potpisu. Ne trebaju joj vrtićka djeca za zezanje  :Grin:

----------


## MarikaPika

Mi smo prvi put imali jedan predlog za dečaka( Ilija) i 5 za devojčicu:Emilija,Sofija,Hana,Natalija,Maja.Na kraju se rodila curica Marija.
Sada smo opet imali samo jedno muško ime( Tadija),ali će morati da sačeka još koju godinicu,jer nam opet stiže cura  :Smile: 
Ovoga puta predlozi su Jelena,Katarina,Sofija i DUNA(  :Heart:  )

----------


## Anci

> Ovoga puta predlozi su Jelena,Katarina,Sofija i DUNA(


Jedna je moja   :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

> ...ali će isto biti neko s hrvatskim korjenima. Jednostavnije je za sklanjanje po padežima.


kad smo već kod ovoga, jest malo off topic ali moram... Možda bi više pasalo na imena za dečke, ali svejedno moram...

Nije mi jasno kako se ovdje u ZG lome jezici kod deklinacije iliti sklonidbe takvih "običnih" imena kao što su Jure, Mate, Šime, Ante itd, muška imena koja obično završavaju na "e".
Takva imena u ZG i pretpostavljam okolici u dativu postaju Juretu, Matetu, Šimetu i Antetu (ili još gore Jureu, Mateu, Šimeu i Anteu) umjesto Juri, Mati, Šimi, Anti... eto ja bih da mi to netko objasni   :Grin:

----------


## Huanita

Betty blue je točno napisala dative: Juri, Mati... Ovo što je krivo, ostalo je iz vremena nepismenih i kratkoškolovanih ljudi. Nažalost, udomaćilo se i, iako se to detaljno uči u školama, mnogi nastavljaju s tom lošom tradicijom.

----------


## melange

ja govorim mati, juri, anti, ali mi za đole prirodnije dođe reći, đoleta, đoletu, nemam pojma zašto  :Unsure:

----------


## †vanesax

> vanesax prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo, sad mi palo na pamet da mi je lepo ime Sofi. Nekako mi fino zvuči, a internacionalno je.
> 
> Nego, jeste li čuli da pločanski župnik daje novčanu nagradu od 1000 kn za roditelje koji svojoj deci daju "tradicionalna narodna kršćanska imena".
> To da bi se održala tradicija, jer se deci sve češće daju kojekakva imena koja niti liče na imena.  
> Bio juče prilog na RTL-u.
> Baš mi je bilo zanimljivo.
> ...


Jest   :Grin:  

Ja sam mojoj Kseniji morala da dam drugo, crkveno ime (Kristina) jer nije drugačije mogla da se krsti. To je bilo 2000. godine.
Ne znam od kada važi to da se deca moraju krstiti isključivo "građanskim" imenom?

betty blue, upravu si skroz.
MarikaPika, super mi je Duna  :Wink: 
krumpiric, moja beba je bila do 20. nedelje trudnoće Pasuljić  :Laughing: 
E onda smo saznali da je Pasuljica, ali smo nadimak vrlo inventivno promenili u - Beba  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

> ja govorim mati, juri, anti, ali mi za đole prirodnije dođe reći, đoleta, đoletu, nemam pojma zašto


i meni isto. Valjda zato što je u duhu tog imena. Još nekako kad čujem to na ulici, ali  :Rolling Eyes:   kad na tv-u Danijela Trbović kaže "Zašto izbacujete Šimeta?" a imala je muža koji se zvao Šime, pobogu. Meni i muž i otac imaju takva imena pa mi zato para uši  :Smile:  
Nekad se zezamo da idemo kod npr. Juretata  :Grin:

----------


## Kavin

> Nije mi jasno kako se ovdje u ZG lome jezici kod deklinacije iliti sklonidbe takvih "običnih" imena kao što su Jure, Mate, Šime, Ante itd, muška imena koja obično završavaju na "e".
> *Takva imena u ZG i pretpostavljam okolici u dativu postaju Juretu, Matetu, Šimetu i Antetu* (ili još gore Jureu, Mateu, Šimeu i Anteu) umjesto Juri, Mati, Šimi, Anti... eto ja bih da mi to netko objasni


Prvi put čujem  :shock:  da je to neko pravilo u Zg, a ja rođena zagrepčanka i čitav život živim tu!! 
Uvijek sam govorila ja i ljudi oko mene Juri,Šimi,Mati...
Možda se radi o ljudima koji nisu zagrepčani, ali su se doselili i žive tu.

Ja npr imam kolegicu s posla koja je rođena zagrepčanka i živi cijeli život tu,a mama joj dalmatinka i kad je došla raditi svi smo mislili da je s mora. Stalo govori: ajmo ća...i sl., sad mi trnutno mozak prazan i ne mogu se sjetiti još primjera, ali i ima točno taj naglasak.

A ovo je sad fakat "oftopičarenje"

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Perotu, Markotu... nisam nikad čula u Zg
tako govore u Istri

----------


## Forka

> Perotu, Markotu... nisam nikad čula u Zg


... i u nekim dijelovima Dalmacije...

----------


## MarikaPika

> Ovoga puta predlozi su Jelena,Katarina,Sofija i DUNA(
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jedna je moja


Koja,koja??? Je li naš favorit?  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ovoga puta predlozi su Jelena,Katarina,Sofija i DUNA(
> ...


Koji je tvoj favorit?
Ovaj s velikim slovima?

Ja imam Jelenu   :Heart:

----------


## BP

u istri i primorju je deklinacija na "eta" normalna, i ne znam zasto se ljudi oko toga zgrazaju, to spada u nase narjecje, uslo nam je uho i rado to koristimo. Naravno, pri pisanju ili sluzbenom nekom govoru koristi se knjizevni ali mi je smijesno nedati djetetu ime Jure, radi Juretu   :Laughing:  

pa sto tu ima lose?! :shock:

----------


## Arkana10

jos ne razmisljamo o imenima, t.j. dogovorili smo se da cemo prvo vidjeti bebu, pa tek onda dati joj ime. Za sada i ne znamo sta je, ali meni za curicu se jako svidjaju: Alisa i Agata.

----------


## Isabel

> jos ne razmisljamo o imenima, t.j. dogovorili smo se da cemo prvo vidjeti bebu, pa tek onda dati joj ime. Za sada i ne znamo sta je, ali meni za curicu se jako svidjaju: Alisa i Agata.


Tako nešto i mi. Mislim, imamo favorite, ali tek kad vidiš bebicu, znaš koje je ime pravo za nju. Moj top of the pops za curu je Noa.

*Arkana*  :Kiss:  !

----------


## pirica

meni se u zadnje vrijeme po glavi vrti Issa  :Grin:

----------


## Brunda

> Nekad su djeca u crkvi dobivala druga imena ako njihovo ime nije bilo u kalendaru. Danas se to više ne smije i moraju djecu krstiti pa makar im imena bila Bongo i Perdita.


Ovo nije istina. Mi smo Leona krstili prije 3 mjeseca i uredno je dobio drugo ime po našem izboru.

----------


## Kavin

Da, i od moje kume mali ima drugo kršteno ime.

----------


## alec

> meni se u zadnje vrijeme po glavi vrti Issa


jel to ima veze s Visom   :Zaljubljen:  ?

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni se u zadnje vrijeme po glavi vrti Issa 
> 
> 
> jel to ima veze s Visom   ?


naravno   :Embarassed:

----------


## LIMA

> Nekad su djeca u crkvi dobivala druga imena ako njihovo ime nije bilo u kalendaru. Danas se to više ne smije i moraju djecu krstiti pa makar im imena bila Bongo i Perdita.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo nije istina. Mi smo Leona krstili prije 3 mjeseca i uredno je dobio drugo ime po našem izboru.


Nama je isto svećenik rekao da se sada djeca krste pod njihovim pravim imenima, krstio nam je Ivana pod Ivano, a ne Ivan kako smo mislili da će ga krstiti jer u kalendaru nema Ivano.  :? 

Ne znam zašto ga niste krstili pod Leon, Leon *jest* ime iz kalendara, znam jer mi razmišljamo o ženskom imenu Leona.   :Smile:  
(Evo baš sada bacim oko na kalendar i vidim da je 20. veljače u kalendaru Leon, a ima i jedan u studenom )

----------


## melange

> alec prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pirica prvotno napisa
> ...


jel to po istoj logici po kojoj je bekemov mali brooklyn?  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne znam kakva je njegova logika, ali ja sam naprosto već godinama zaljubljenja u Vis

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pirica prvotno napisa
> ...


po logici da mu je sin začet u brooklynu  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Onda smo mi mogli imat Pharosa ili Issu jer je beba začeta između ta dva otoka mislim začeta na Hvaru a ugnijezdila se mami na Visu   :Laughing:  

Krumpirić,  :D  za tvoju balončicu!

----------


## pirica

> po logici da mu je sin začet u brooklynu


iz mog potpisa se vidi gdje i kako je naše dijete začeto. trebalo bi se onda zvat Vučica/VuK  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## melange

lupus, lupo, lupina hehe

----------


## Leilooa

evo da se i ja ubacim sa idejama i primjerima...
jos ne znam nosim li curicu ili decka pa mi dolaze u obzir sva imena...

za decka mi se najvise svidaju:
- david, patrick, darius ....

za curicu:
- dalila, nika, emmi, iskra ....

..huh..tesko je izabrati ime..  :/ 

pokusavam izbaciti sva imena koja su mi poznata tj. imena ljudi koje znam...
ne zelim dozvati dijete a da se pritom sjetim te neke osobe...bilo ta osoba dobra ili losa...

eto to bi bio moj doprinos  sto se tice imena  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kiara666

Ako je cura, bit ce Kiara. Ako je decko, Noa  :Smile:

----------


## romi

Pošto sam prije dva dana saznala da je 100% cura i stiže u 6.mj. zvati će se MAI  :Heart:  , da je dečko zvao bi se MAK - i to je to.

----------


## Lili75

*Romi* a jel nešto znači MAI?

----------


## romi

Ne znam jel šta znaći, ako netko sazna neka javiiiii :D  :D  :D !

----------


## ivy

> Pošto sam prije dva dana saznala da je 100% cura i stiže u 6.mj. zvati će se MAI  , da je dečko zvao bi se MAK - i to je to.


Mi imamo Maka i baš smo zadovoljni  :Smile:  
a što se gornjih par postova tiče, cure htjela bih vam samo reći da su vrtići puni Nika, Noa i Patrika :/ . samo mi u grupi imamo tri Noe, pa se onda patimo kako kojega opisati

----------


## Isabel

> a što se gornjih par postova tiče, cure htjela bih vam samo reći da su vrtići puni Nika, Noa i Patrika :/ . samo mi u grupi imamo tri Noe, pa se onda patimo kako kojega opisati


  :Sad:  e toga sam se bojala! 
Nama je Noa za curicu apsolutni favorit, i UVIJEK sam si željela da nam se dijete zove nekako drugačije od sotalih, tj. da nema puno dijece koje se isto zovu. A sad sam   :/. Sad će to ime generacijama biti norlalno, često i dosadno kako npr. našim generacijama "Ana, Ivana, Marko..." (nemojte me krivo shvatiti, to su lijepa imena, ali uvijek sam bila luda za rijetkim menima - jer ga i sam aimam i super mi je to)

I kaj sad?

Jel su i Nola, Lena, Elena također sad česta imena?

Hvala na info   :Love:

----------


## Leilooa

ah..toga sam se i ja bojala  :Sad: 
nisam jos srela osobu/dijete s imenom Noa a kazete pretrpani vrtici  :/ 
no, vi znate bolje nego ja sigurno   :Grin:  

kao sto Isabel kaze, takoder zelim dati djetetu ime koje nema svako drugo dijete...(marina,martina,marko,luka itd)..a opet ne zelim neko ime di mi se lomi jezik dok izgovaram ili je previse futuristicki ili amerikaniziran....

sva sreca pa imamo jos vremena odluciti se za ime, ali stvarno je tesko...pfff...

Nola/Enola mi je jako lijepo takoder, 
kao i Elena... -> ja barem nisam srela ta imena tokom zivota...

----------


## ivy

od moje frendice mala se zove Zoa. osim nje još nisam naletila na to ime

----------


## Frida

mene Enola previše asocira na jednu od najvećih tragedija prošlog stoljeća pa ga nikada nebih dala svom djetetu.

----------


## Isabel

*Ivy* Jesu li Nola, Lena, Elena, Luna također česta imena? Ima li ih u vrtićima, po grupama, na igralištima  :Grin: ?

I meni je Enola jako lijepo ime, ali me podsjeća također na ebplu  :Sad: , pa sam odustala od tog imena.

Hvala  :Love: [/quote]

----------


## ivy

> *Ivy* Jesu li Nola, Lena, Elena, Luna također česta imena? Ima li ih u vrtićima, po grupama, na igralištima ?
> 
> I meni je Enola jako lijepo ime, ali me podsjeća također na ebplu , pa sam odustala od tog imena.
> 
> Hvala


[/quote]
nolu čujem tu i tamo, ostale baš i ne  :Smile:

----------


## iva9

Ja se dvoumim između imena Madlena i Ema.Nekako mi je Ema postalo dosadno,a prije 7 god  sam gledala film gdje je jedna mala Madlen i toliko je bila simpatična i zvrkasta da sam rekla da ako ikad budem imala kćer zvati će se Madlena.MM je to ime toliko ušlo u uho da sada ne želi dati niti jedno drugo. :/

----------


## Romy

romi, Mai na Talijanski znači "nikad".

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Ivy* Jesu li Nola, Lena, Elena, Luna također česta imena? Ima li ih u vrtićima, po grupama, na igralištima ?
> 
> I meni je Enola jako lijepo ime, ali me podsjeća također na ebplu , pa sam odustala od tog imena.
> 
> Hvala


nolu čujem tu i tamo, ostale baš i ne  :Smile: [/quote]


Hvala *Ivy* ostaje nam onda *Nola, Elena* ili *Lena*  :Heart: .

 :Love:

----------


## ivy

i isabel je krasno  :Smile:

----------


## melange

> kao sto Isabel kaze, takoder zelim dati djetetu ime koje nema svako drugo dijete...(marina,martina,marko,luka itd)..a opet ne zelim neko ime di mi se lomi jezik dok izgovaram ili je previse futuristicki ili amerikaniziran....


kako je krenulo s neobičnim imenima, kroz par godina će biti egzotično zvati se ivana ili marko  :Grin:

----------


## ivy

> kako je krenulo s neobičnim imenima, kroz par godina će biti egzotično zvati se ivana ili marko


e, upravo tako  :Smile:

----------


## Leilooa

> Leilooa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kao sto Isabel kaze, takoder zelim dati djetetu ime koje nema svako drugo dijete...(marina,martina,marko,luka itd)..a opet ne zelim neko ime di mi se lomi jezik dok izgovaram ili je previse futuristicki ili amerikaniziran....
> 
> 
> kako je krenulo s neobičnim imenima, kroz par godina će biti egzotično zvati se ivana ili marko


slazem se takoder...
ali ideje i maste nikad kraja...tako da...sa imenima mozemo u nedogled...

----------


## Christy

Ja glasam za LENA,predivno ime.
Ako ikad budem imala curicu zvat ce se PIA.   :Smile:

----------


## sweetmint

Moj radni kolega je isto htio jedinstveno ime za svoju kcer, pa ju je nazvao *Ea* ...a da je bio sin zvao bi se *Io*  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

ajde da vas malo udavim za savjet- od Anje smo odustali, sad imamo dvije opcije- Ana ili Maja?? Što mislite?

----------


## iva9

Meni je Ana ljepše.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

S ozirom da ti je prva curica Matea i ja glasam za Anu. Matea i Maja su mi preslična imena.

----------


## kristina_zg

Hvala vam..ma baš nam se teško odlučiti, imala sam ogroman popis imena koja su mi se jako sviđala (Ema, Ena, Elvira, Edita, Elena, Mia....) ali što kad MM ima sasvim drukčiji ukus i nikako se nismo mogli složiti. Ime Matea je predložila treća osoba pa smo se onda složili jer drukčije nije išlo.. Sad i ovog puta smo se predomislili u vezi Anje (nije nam najbolje sjelo iako ime ko ime mi je lijepo ali..ima 101 ali) i sad je u igri Ana, koje mi je s jedne strane jako obično, a s druge lijepo, hrvatsko je, katoličko i ima značenje. Zaista se nadam da je sad to to i da ne bude više predomišljanja  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sirius Black

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako je krenulo s neobičnim imenima, kroz par godina će biti egzotično zvati se ivana ili marko 
> 
> 
> e, upravo tako


Ja ne znam nijednu curicu koja se zove Ivana, i koliko čitam u lokalnim novinama kad piše popis rođenih čini mi se jako rijetko. U mojoj generaciji je jako često, pa sam imala dojam da je često i sad. Ne znam baš da li ima puno Ivana u vrtićima, ali zato ima Nika, Sara, Ema, Lana koliko hoćeš

----------


## kristina_zg

Da bome, u OŠ u razredu imala sam "samo" 4 Ivane, u srednjoj isto tako..a sad ne znam ni za jednu malu bebu imenom Ivana, ili recimo Ana.. Baš zato i želim dati djetetu obično ime, jer garant će biti jedna jedina u svom razredu  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

*kristina_zg* meni je ipak nekako ljepše i posebnije Maja, sigurno će biti jedina u razredu, nekako je nježno i zvučno, a posebno. Ana mi je preobično ime, to je moj ukus!
A Matea i Maja mi je baš fora kombinacija imena, nekako mi više idu jedno uz drugo, al ja sam ti jezičarka pa mi je zvučnost imena profesionalna deformacija. Naravno treba vidjet i kako ide prezime uz ime.

P.S.
Ono znaš ajd reci 2 imena većina će reći Ana i Ivan.

----------


## kristina_zg

*Lili75*, hvala ti na savjetu, no mi smo se već odlučili za Anu (izbacite me sa foruma ako se opet predomislimo  :Laughing:  )

----------


## romi

> romi, Mai na Talijanski znači "nikad".


Joj, tek sam sada vidjela tvoj post -  :D  :D  :D  hvala puno na informaciji!!!

----------


## Zara1

meni su trenutno Nika i Nina   :Heart:

----------


## Calista

Frendica ima zanimljivo ime, zove se Amalka. 
Puno imena mi se svidja (Mara, Bruna, Tonka, Nina...), no mislim da cu imat malu Ivu (tako mi se zove sestra blizanka   :Love:  )

----------


## †vanesax

Meni je Kalista jako lepo (uz značenje, još lepše  :Wink:  )

----------


## Calista

I meni je Kalista krasno ime, no...tako mi se "sluzbeno" zove jazavcarka (mi je zovemo Roza)

----------


## mislava

da imam kćer zvala bi se Eva

----------


## mislava

ili ipak Marcela ?  :Grin:

----------


## tocekica

ja bih jednu malu Anu, pa Zitu...ja sam vec imala u planu rodit malu Anu ali ispao je Petar  :Razz: .

----------


## crnka84

Meni se za curicu svidja:
1. Hana ( prvi izbor )
2. Tara
3. Leila

a za muško nemam ideje, apsoluto ni jedno ime mi nije "to"...bilo mi se sviđalo Teo, pa mi dragi rekao da mu se neće dijete zvat po sirupu   :Grin:  

Uglavnom, onda sam mu ja rekla da on izabere ime za dečka i tako da će biti Damir.....ja nemam nikako mišljenje o tome....ali s vremenom ću se valjda priviknuti.....nadam se da će prvi bebach biti curica   :Laughing:

----------


## LeiA

Ja sam prekjučer saznala da sam trudna  :D  po drugi put.

Imamo dečka Nou i razmišljali smo ako je curica da bude *Nina*.
Meni se isto sviđa i *Zara*.
Ako bude dečko zvat će se *Ian*. To je odavno odlučeno   :Heart:

----------


## Mimolina

Meni je prekrasno ime MATEA, tako ce se zvat nasa beba ako bude curica...
a ima i predivno znacenje, dar Bozji!

----------


## kristina_zg

*LeiA*, čestitke za trudnoću!!  :D   :Kiss:  
*Mimolina*, baš mi je drago čut da ti se sviđa to ime, i da, značenje je prekrasno!! Iako je kod nas riječ treće osoba bila presudna za to ime, jako mi je drago što smo tako odlučili  :Heart:

----------


## Mimolina

Predivno! Zanimljivo je to sto si ja, iskreno, od pocetka ipak malko vise prizeljkujem decka, a Matea mi je sad tako milo i predivno i nekako uzviseno ime, da sad zbog njega vise zelim da bude curica   :Grin:

----------


## LeiA

> *LeiA*, čestitke za trudnoću!!  :D


Hvala!    :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

MM i ja smo se sinoć usaglasili od prve i konačno dogovorili ime naše curke! 
Zvat će se Valentina. 

i maloj zvrkici se ime svidjelo! Odmah je napravila kolut unaprijed u buši!   :Grin:

----------


## nessa

nama je u izboru bilo Tara ili Nia ali moja velika curka je odlučila Tara i nismo se previše mislili čim san saznala da je cura taj dan je dobila ime 
a da je muško bija bi Andrej neobično a opet obićno   :Wink:

----------


## sirius

> da imam kćer zvala bi se Eva


Ja imam kćer koja nosi to ime.  :Smile:  

I,da,u izboru imena prevagne njihovo značenje.A kako si volimo zakomplicirati život djeca imaju po dva imena.

Eva -"ona koja nosi život"
Maria-(jedno značenje u kojem sam nas našla)"čekana s gorčinom"

----------


## i.sta

Eva je prekrakrasno ime! To je bio moj prvi i jedini izbor dok moj dragi nije izgovorio ime *Lada*. Ne znam, ali način na koji je to rekao... Tako toplo, umiljato, starinsko... Odmah me oborilo! I, ako bude curica, bit će Lada.

----------


## maribel

E pa da se i ja malo uključim-dati ime djetetu prije svega je jako odgovorna stvar i listajući sve dosada objavljeno primjetila sam da dosta roditelja u želji za originalnošću malo i pretjera.
Ime je nešto tako važno, jer ga osoba nosi cijeli život i u mnogočemu ga i obilježava. Moramo prestati misliti o modi, pa o slatkom imenu za bebicu, jer beba će i odrasti. Moda našeg doba donijela je Sanju, Ivanu, Gogu...-bili su ih puni razredi, a sad je tako s Lanom, Nikom, Sarom...
Ma da me ne shvate neki preozbiljno, ali mislim da je pronaći ime za dijete velika i važna stvar-ja uvijek svojoj djeci s užitkom pričam kako su dobile svoje ime, što ono znači, tko je još u povijesti nosio njihovo ime...
Izabela je moje prvo dijete, dobila je ime po vrsti crnog, mirišljavog grožđa koje sam s guštom jela dok sam je nosila, a ona se rodila mala, crna i mirišljava-to je uvijek oduševi. Izabela znači nevina i bila je jedna od Španjolskih kraljica.
Druga moja princeza je Marieta, a dobila je ime po Marieti iz Dražesnih pupoljaka svibanjskih koju glumi Catherin Zeta Jones.
Marieta je ona koja služi Bogu, i postoji st. Marriet of Scotland.
U Hrvatskoj je to ime češće u Dalmaciji, možda i zbog Našeg malog mista, gdje je Marietu glumila Vlasta Knezović i bila je žena Ferati.
Eto odabrala sam imena koja nisu prečesta, meni su vrlo ženstvena i već sada su se pokazala dobar izbor.
Izabela svira klavir i jako je lijepo čuti na koncertu najavu za pijanisticu s tim imenom, a Marieta je pravi veseljak i njeno ime odiše veseljem ...
Da ne gnjavim više-sve buduće mame želim navesti da više truda ulože pri odbiru dječjeg imena.
Ne vidim ništa loše ni u održavanju tradicije: gdje su nestale Mande?
Zlata je možda ime koje je izumrlo, a tako je domaće i arhaično..
Paulina je vrlo ženstveno ime i rijetko spomenuto na forumu, kao i recimo Veronika, Tereza, Margareta....

----------


## kudri

Lada j super ime, iako podsjeca na automobile lada samara  :Grin:  

ja se odlučila za rima  :Smile:   osim što je rusko ime, kao i lada, pa mi je zato automatski super, i na hrvatskom je nekako dinamiča prijevod...

----------


## thalia

> Ne vidim ništa loše ni u održavanju tradicije: gdje su nestale Mande?


Manda ima malo nezgodno značenje u Dalmaciji  :Aparatic:

----------


## mačkulina

meni se sviđaju starinska imena.. ne mogu si pomoći  :/

----------


## amyx

Nemam djecu, nisam još ni trudna ali curka će se zvati* Ria*. Postoji neko značenje ili ???

----------


## Superman

*amyx*, suborko draga, ma svaka čast! Tako se to radi....   :Love:

----------


## Osječanka9

Čitala sam sva imena,pa nemojte zamjerit neznam na kojoj je str. točno i na kojem linku,uglavn. netko je napisao da Tena proizlazi tj. da je umanjenica Tereze tako nešto
To nema veze s vezom, Tereza(Teresa) - Reza, Tesa 


Što se tiče imena općenito,očekivala sam da ću tu sad naći hrpetinu iz koje neću znati što da odaberem koliko će me očarati........
 Nekažem da nisu lijepa vaša imena tj. prijedlozi, samo suviše mi se sve ponavlja...... otprilike 10-15 imena i non stop se vrte na svim str. o imenima No dobro,možda sam ja samo prezahtjevna i volim nesvakidašnja imena i očito da ime za moje dijete još nije izmišljeno i nadam se da će mi se kreirat u glavi onda još kroz ova 2 mj. do poroda

Nemojte mi zamjerit.......... sad sam već frustrirana
I još je "super" što i dalje neznamo šta je(spol) al dr. je rekla da -misli- da je cura

----------


## Bebinja

meni se sviđaju imena koja nisu u modi:đurđa,zorana,tereza-terezija-terezina,

----------


## Bebinja

uglavnom volim duga imena  i imena starinkog prizvuka

----------


## Bebinja

> Linda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Frida, je li vam inspiracija za Ilonu bila Balaševićeva pjesma?
> 
> 
> Između ostalog. Ja volim Đoleta, kada smo se dvoumili oko imena TATAMATA mi je na jednom topicu prepisao* Ilonu* i to je bilo to.
> 
> Inače je to ime nosila jedna divna mlada žena koju sam poznavala davnih dana, nekako sam oduvijek znala da će mi se kćer, ako ju budem imala, tako zvati. Druga opcija, M izbor, je bilo* Laura*. Otpalo je jer je frend tako nazvao svoju kćer pa nam je bilo bed ponavljati .


tako m se zovu sestra i mama  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

ja sam skoro cijelu trudnoću svoju curicu htjela nazvati Judita (ali zvala sam je Puntica dok je bila u trbuhu, a i prvih nekoliko dana dok je nismo 'imenovali'   :Rolling Eyes:  )

kad sam je ugladala...znala sam da ona nije Judita   :Nope:  


Nekoliko dana smo si premišljali i razmišljali i zaključili da je ona definitivno Mia (to nam ime nije bilo ni na kraju pameti  :shock: )

I ostala je Mia. 


Nakon mjesec dana sjetili smo se da je MMev dida bio Mihovil, zvali su ga Mijo, bio je veliki čovjek... Kad smo malo dalje razmišljali uočili smo još puno sitnica iz naših života koje su povezane s tim imenom. Očito je ime odabrao netko drugi umjesto nas.  :Grin:  


Ona je Mia, to joj je ime bilo suđeno   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

> ... otprilike 10-15 imena i non stop se vrte na svim str. o imenima.


hi hi, jesi procitala ime za moju kcer  :Grin:

----------


## malo janje

ja ak budem ikada imala curicu nazvat cu je Ena-Gabrijela. neznam zasto nisam vidla da se nitko tak zove al bas mi se svidja   :Laughing:

----------


## sunčica vk

imam 6-mjesečnu miu a ako opet budem imala curicu zvat će se stela(zvijezda). muška imena mi teško izabrati ali Noa i Matija su mi ok.

----------


## Osječanka9

> Osječanka9 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... otprilike 10-15 imena i non stop se vrte na svim str. o imenima.
> 
> 
> hi hi, jesi procitala ime za moju kcer


jel Ksjuša? sorry ak nije

----------


## BebaBeba

Moja ako bude curica (za sada se srami pokazati spol) ce bit Gabriela   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

je, ksjuša. inace nadimak od ksenija, oksana. prvi put kad sam cula ime sam mislila da je md pomahnitao, kategoricki sam rekla da nema sanse da moje dijete ima takvo ime. vremenom mi se uvuklo u uho i svidjelo mi se toliko da, eto, moja kcer sad nosi to ime. iako pretpostavljam da je vecini ruzno. meni je super.

----------


## BebaBeba

Meni ime uopce nije ruzno, naprotiv bas mi se sviđa jer je neobično! A uostalom šta te briga, bitno da se vama sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## nikka

> Moja ako bude curica (za sada se srami pokazati spol) ce bit Gabriela


sviđa mi se Gabrijela  :Smile:  

meni je rečeno da nosim dečka, ali to nije sigurno. Pa ako će biti cura zvati će se Eva!

----------


## BebaBeba

Nekak mi ljepse izgleda bez J mada je ista pašta   :Smile:  Ali ime mi je predivno, neznam koliko je često, ali u svakom slucaju neznam nikoga tko se tako zove a ja sam od onih koje nema sanse da daju bebi ime a da ih na nekoga potsjeca  :Smile:

----------


## LeiA

> ja sam od onih koje nema sanse da daju bebi ime a da ih na nekoga potsjeca


Ja sam sinu dala ime Noa i tada nisam znala baš nikog tko se tako zove.
Sad ne znam još što će biti, ali imam malih problema s imenom za curicu... nisam još našla jedno koje sadrži sve osobine koje želim:

- kratko i jasno  :Smile: 
- posebno
- nježno i snažno
- internacionalno
- samo njezino  :Smile: 

Javit ću se kad pronađem  :Wink:

----------


## laky

naša princeza će se zvati Lu ,bar ovdje neponajem nikog s tim imenom

----------


## Anci

Ima moderatorica s tim nickom   :Grin:

----------


## BebaBeba

LeiA - NINA mi je predivno ime!!   :Heart:

----------


## LeiA

> LeiA - NINA mi je predivno ime!!


Skužila si iz potpisa   :Smile:  
MM se isto jako sviđa. Zasad vodi kod nas!

----------


## laky

> Ima moderatorica s tim nickom


mislila sma u ovoj svojoj nedođiji a ako ima moderatorica onda će princeza već rođenjem biti "faca"  :Wink:

----------


## la11

curica od moje poznanice je Lu. 
mi smo na čudu kako će se zvati ako bude cura.

imamo Nou,a sada mi se  sviđa; Leni,Vita,Gea,Ani...
uglavnom neko kratko ime tražimo.koje god ime ja predložim,mm se ne sviđa,a on se ne izjašnjava.

----------


## BebaBeba

Leni   :Heart:

----------


## i.sta

> *Lada*. I, ako bude curica, bit će Lada.


Potvrđujumo  Lada je!

----------


## sweetmint

> koje god ime ja predložim,mm se ne sviđa,a on se ne izjašnjava


*La*, isti slucaj je i kod nas...nijedno zensko ime ne prolazi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Isabel

> curica od moje poznanice je Lu. 
> mi smo na čudu kako će se zvati ako bude cura.
> 
> imamo Nou,a sada mi se  sviđa; Leni,Vita,Gea,Ani...
> uglavnom neko kratko ime tražimo.koje god ime ja predložim,mm se ne sviđa,a on se ne izjašnjava.


Mom dragom se sviđa Lena, Elena i Nora, a ja sam jako zapela za Nolu...

I ja bi kratko ime, volim i imena Pia, Eva, Mia..

Leni mi je predivno isto, i ako bude Elena, nadimak će joj sigurno tako biti. Jedino što baš nisam ljubitelj nedimaka   :/

----------


## nikka

ako će biti cura definitivno će se zvati Eva!  :Heart:  
sviđa mi se Katja i Greta

----------


## alec

mi se definitivno odlučili da će curka biti Kaja   :Heart:  .

----------


## la11

> Jedino što baš nisam ljubitelj nedimaka   :/


a zato i ja razmišljam o kratkim imenima i da nemaju u sebi slova R. onda koje ime mi se i sviđa tako se zove ili sestrična,ili neka prva susjeda....

----------


## mya02

Ja sam totalno u frci jer nemam pojma koje ime da odaberemo...sve mi se svidja i nista mi se ne svidja...a najvise mrzim sto imena povezujem vec s nekim likovima (meni osobno poznatim ili nekim slavnim likovima) i odmah mi se vise to ime ne svidja ako mi se ta osoba ne svidja...znam da je to bezveze, ali ne mogu si pomoci....

Kaja mi je super ime, ali ima jedna Kaja....koja mi se ne svidja....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## iva9

Leni i Elena su mi lijepa.Naša ima ime još od prije Madlena i ja bi je najvjerovatnije skratila na Ena,ali moj muž je zove Dada još od kad se nije ni vidio spol.

----------


## melange

> Kaja mi je super ime, ali ima jedna Kaja....koja mi se ne svidja....


pa ti ga onda baš namjerno daj jednoj kaji koja će ti se sviđati  :Wink:

----------


## jasna_mirakul

Lejla.....

----------


## BebaBeba

Lejla   :Heart:   SAVRŠENO!!

Mia mi je lijepo ime!
I Lara mi je isto predivno!

----------


## laura_001

mi se mislimo između imena leona, laura, sara  :?

----------


## la11

> mi se mislimo između imena leona, laura, sara  :?


Sara   :Smile:

----------


## Daisy@

S prvom nisam znala kako dati curici ime,ja sam nabrajala,a MM je živnuo kod tog imena i tako je postala *Ivona*.  :Heart:  

A kod ove malene curecke od kad sam saznala da je curica nisam se dala od mog imena,i tako sam je zvala bez da sam ikome rekla od početka. Sreća da se i njima svidjelo ime jer ne znam što bi onda bilo...
uglavnom ime joj je *Lina*.  :Heart:  

Kako je netko gore rekao: kratko,nježno,ženstveno,slatko ....i da ne nabrajam dalje,meni prekrasno  :Smile:  
Što vi mislite?  :Love:

----------


## Kapric

> i.sta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Lada*. I, ako bude curica, bit će Lada.
> 
> 
> Potvrđujumo  Lada je!


Lada je krasno ime.   :Smile:  

Staroslavenska božica ljubavi, ljepote, proljeća (Vesna je ljeta) i plodnosti.

Imaš i onu Preradovićevu "Vila i Lada" (oprosti na mogućim pogreškama, citiram po sjećanju, lijena sam ustati): ... U srce nam Lada je boginja / Žar usula da u njemu tinja / Ter kad godijer ljubav u njem svane / cvjetnim rajem sva zemlja postane.

----------


## aria

Ja još uvijek ne znam dal je cura ili dečko, ali imam samo ženska imena na popisu   :Grin:  

Aria
Tia
Dalija
Amelija
Nola
Kaya

znam da su sva pomalo čudna, ali mi se jednostavno takva sviđaju   :Kiss:

----------


## pinocchio

odoh odma tražiti preradovića. nisam pojam imala za vilu i ladu. 
hvala, kapric  :Smile:

----------


## LeiA

Otkrila sam da moj first choice za curicu ovaj put, *NiNa*  :Heart:  , ima slijedeća značenja:

NiNa - englesko prijeklo: favor, grace (sklad, otmjenost, ljupkost, naklonost, ljepota...)
NiNa - židovsko porijeklo: grace (ljupkost)
NiNa - indijansko porijeklo: strong (snaga)
NiNa - španjolsko porijeklo: girl (djevojka)


... meni je savršeno   :Love:

----------


## sweetmint

> S prvom nisam znala kako dati curici ime,ja sam nabrajala,a MM je živnuo kod tog imena i tako je postala *Ivona*.


*Ivona* mi je predivno ime, nadam se da ce i MM biti jer danima vec potajno razmisljam o njemu   :Smile:  iako jos uvijek ne znam jel cura ili decko.

----------


## zmajica

Pozdrav,
ja imam jednu Miu i to mi je najljepše žensko ime na svijetu, a sada opet očekujemo djevojčicu kojoj čemo dati ime Jana

----------


## igralište

Ja imam Olju, svidjelo mi se ime , ali i značenje: skraćeno od Olga=zdrava!
Ima li još koja?

----------


## igralište

> LeiA - NINA mi je predivno ime!!


Kada sam pročitala vaše zahtjeve glede imena i meni je ovo palo na pamet, a vidim sad i kod vas vodi! Navijam za Ninu!

----------


## babyboys

ja ne mogu odolit... jer sanjam jednu curicu koja bi nam mogla doć tamo negdje 2010... mm bi Laru, a meni je onak, često...
mislim lijepo je ali... ja sam Ivana, nas je u osnovnoj bilo 11 u razredu* 8 muških Ivana - znači pola razreda  :Rolling Eyes:  
u svakoj fazi života i u svakom okruženju nađe nas se barem dvije... i to mi je totalno bezveze.

Ilona mi je preprepredivna pjesma i super ime.  :Heart:  
sviđa mi se i Lorea  :Heart:  
i Una...

dobro da još nisam ni blizu trudnoće, pa mogu smišljat do besvjesti  :Grin:

----------


## dani1

Prva beba je trebala biti Eugen, Simon ili Tia. Ispao je Eugen. Druga beba Margita, Erin, Kala, Leda. Ispala Leda, a sad treće još neznam. Meni se dešava to da sa novom bebom prijašnji prijedlozi ne dolaze u obzir, kao da joj intuitivno ne pašu-nova duša nova imena.

----------


## nikka

sviđa mi se Erin i Leda  :Smile:  

neki dan sam čula za ime *Antares*...kopkalo me pa sam pa sam našla da je to najsjajnija zvijezda zviježđa škorpion. 
pretpostavljam da je curica po horoskopu škorpion...što vi mislite o tom imenu?

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jedino što baš nisam ljubitelj nedimaka   :/
> 
> 
> a zato i ja razmišljam o kratkim imenima i da nemaju u sebi slova R.


Hahaha, ovo su i moje 2 najglavnije kategorije. 
Ja onak "francuski" kažem R, a moja mama umjesto R kaže V, pa je presmiješno kad si zamislim kako bi zvučalo kad bi nas dvije zvale dijete   :Laughing: : 
recimo 
Lara bi ispala Lava
Tara bi ispala Tava 
Sara bi bila Sava
 :Laughing:  

Zato smo i mi izbacili R iz imena. 

Sad mi se osim Nole  :Heart:  ( i favorita MM-a Lena / Elena) sviđaju još: Luna, Kala, Mia,  Eva, Nia

 :Kiss:

----------


## BebaBeba

joooj Nia je meni savrseno ime!! Mogla bi ti ga ukrast  :Wink:

----------


## mačkulina

ja ne znam zašto se muškarcima sviđa ime Lara. Moj muž poludio za tim imenom a meni ono.. ništa posebno  :/  :/

----------


## superx

mi se dvoumimo između Mia, Sara , Nika, Marija. :?

----------


## koryanshea

> ja ne znam zašto se muškarcima sviđa ime Lara. Moj muž poludio za tim imenom a meni ono.. ništa posebno  :/  :/


 :Laughing:  zar se ti zbilja pitaš? evo jedna ideja zašto bi im se BAŠ TO ime moglo usjeći...  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne znam zašto se muškarcima sviđa ime Lara. Moj muž poludio za tim imenom a meni ono.. ništa posebno  :/  :/
> 
> 
>  zar se ti zbilja pitaš? evo jedna ideja zašto bi im se BAŠ TO ime moglo usjeći...


e jesam plavuša   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

fakat... pa to je istina svih istina 
 :Love:

----------


## laky

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne znam zašto se muškarcima sviđa ime Lara. Moj muž poludio za tim imenom a meni ono.. ništa posebno  :/  :/
> 
> 
>  zar se ti zbilja pitaš? evo jedna ideja zašto bi im se BAŠ TO ime moglo usjeći...


joj moja bi odmah imala i ovu dodatnu opremu u rukama samo da uzme mamin i tatin arsenal   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

nas izbor(čitaj moj) je Lu

----------


## nikka

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne znam zašto se muškarcima sviđa ime Lara. Moj muž poludio za tim imenom a meni ono.. ništa posebno  :/  :/
> 
> 
>  zar se ti zbilja pitaš? evo jedna ideja zašto bi im se BAŠ TO ime moglo usjeći...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## BebaBeba

Lu i Lorena su mi lijepa imena!!

----------


## LeiA

> BebaBeba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> LeiA - NINA mi je predivno ime!!  
> 
> 
> Kada sam pročitala vaše zahtjeve glede imena i meni je ovo palo na pamet, a vidim sad i kod vas vodi! Navijam za Ninu!


Joj, tak si me sad razveselila  :Smile:  Znači to su te asocijacije  :D 
A i MM je oduševljen! Sad bi curicu samo zbog imena. Ne znamo još, tek je 15 tjedan... Još malo  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Druga beba Margita, Erin, Kala, Leda. Ispala Leda, a sad treće još neznam.






> sviđa mi se Erin i Leda


Meni je tako lijepo vidjedi da je ime Erin pomalo i ovdje kod nas zazivjelo.  :Heart:  


Inace, ne znam zasto nam se Talijani cude kad cuju ime; jucer sam dohvatila u ruke knjigu s talijanskim imenima u kojoj cak nisu ni zastupljena 'nova' imena; u njoj sam nasla ime Erinna - pa ne znam zasto im je onda taj nedostatak slova 'a' na kraju toliko bitan, ako im je ime, ili njegova varijanta, u osnovi poznato.

----------


## L&L0809

jel netko zna sto znaci ime Lorena - mi bi tako nazvali curicu (ako bude curica)?

----------


## stellita

navodno je to jedna od varijanti imena Laura i oba znače naravno lovor ....  :Love:

----------


## L&L0809

a joj, a vec imamo Lovru   :Smile:   kad su mi to tako lijepa imena...a nis, bumo svima rekli da obozavamo lovor, pa smo prema tome i djecu nazvali   :Grin:

----------


## kudri

> je, ksjuša. inace nadimak od ksenija, oksana. .



u ruskom jeziku gotovo sva imena imaju svoje skraćenice....tatjana (tanja), oljga (olja), ekaterina (katja)..e pa ksjuša je samo od milja...isto tako recimo vanja..vanjuša...tanja, tanjuša...

dakole, ksjša nije nadimak već tvrobe imena ekaterina od milja   :Smile:  

eto da barem znate točan izvor imena   :Smile:  a vašu mrvicu!!

 :Love:

----------


## kudri

> naša princeza će se zvati Lu ,bar ovdje neponajem nikog s tim imenom



znam dvoje klinaca...brat luj i sestra lu   :Smile:  

sweet

----------


## Anemona

Evo meni je najnovije lijepo.* Ana* - jednostavno, kratko, domaće, po mojoj dragoj teti (inače nisam tip koji bi dao ime po nekome, ali u ime sjećanja na svoju najdražu tetu, moglo bi biti i iznimaka   :Sad:  ).

----------


## Anemona

Netko je prije spomenuo *Antares*, poznajem jednu djevojčicu koja se tako zove. Ime mi je lijepo, ali kod takvih recimo neobičnih imena, meni je važno da li paše uz prezime.

----------


## BebaBeba

> Evo meni je najnovije lijepo.* Ana* - jednostavno, kratko, domaće, po mojoj dragoj teti (inače nisam tip koji bi dao ime po nekome, ali u ime sjećanja na svoju najdražu tetu, moglo bi biti i iznimaka   ).


Ah... that's my name  :D 
Drago mi je da ti se svida  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> je, ksjuša. inace nadimak od ksenija, oksana. .
> 
> 
> 
> u ruskom jeziku gotovo sva imena imaju svoje skraćenice....tatjana (tanja), oljga (olja), ekaterina (katja)..e pa ksjuša je samo od milja...isto tako recimo vanja..vanjuša...tanja, tanjuša...
> 
> ...


e, otkud ti to, kako znas? nama su nasi rusi rekli drugacije  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

pa znam jer sam izvorni govortnik ruskog jezika, samim time vrlo dobro znam rusku lingvistiku, jezik, kulturu...whatever...

kod umanjenica ili oslovljavanja od milja ti se u ruskom dodaje taj nastavak, kao što sam ti već napisala...dakle imena koja završavaja na "na" ili "nja" (tanja, anja, ekaterina, vanja...) kod umiljatog oslovljavanja   :Smile:   postaju tanjuša, anjuša, ksjuša (jer je skraćenica o ekaterina upravo katja, ne postoji u ruskom ta dva imena zasebno!!), vanjuša...eto

ali drago mi je da ste odabrali tu rusko varijantu((: nadam se da je i vama  :Razz:  

moja mrvica će se zvati Rimma..to je isto primjerice rusko ime  :Love:

----------


## mikka

aha, znaci kad pisem o imenu kazem da je ksjusa ksenija od milja, kul. tnx! rimma mi je isto super. nisam znala da je rusko. neki dan smo gledali dokumentarac u kojem se spominje ima alesia, mislim da se pise olessia, meni se bas svidjelo.

----------


## maribel

Da li se možda tko sjetio Medeje-mislim da  priča vezana uz nju nije vesela, ali ime lijepo zvuči.
Teško mi je a da ne primjetim pregršt istih i vrlo sličnih imena.
Tako mi sada u parku imamo jedno 4-5 Nika, 7-8 Sara, 3-4 Tara, 2 Mie, jedno 3 Lare i da ne nabrajam...
Onda imamo ove koji žele pobjeći kolotečini pa imamo kojekakve skraćenice i imena bez značenja i tradicije.
Možda ne bi bilo loše izvlačiti stara imena iz knjiga i povijesti da novopečene mame ne zabriju previše.
Ima li itko djevojčicu Teutu-bila je to važna ženska u našoj povijesti.

----------


## maribel

Evo baš volim ovu temu:
domišljatost pri odabiru imena može biti ključna da naše dijete nije u razredu 5-ta Lara ili Sara.
Lijepo mi je npr. igranje s imenima poput Ivna-inačica Ive, ili Dorja-od Dora, pa Majda-od Maje, Margita-od Margarete. Marieta-od Marije(što je i bio moj odabir)
Fora je to i kod muških imena umjesto stotine Luka-zašto ne jedan Lukša i njega će svi zvati po imenu.
Nedavno je spomenut i Joško u tom kontekstu.
Tako su i nastale Katje, Anje, Tonke i da ne nabrajam.
To unosi posebnost, a ime u svom korijenu ima značenje i ne može se reći da je puka izmišljotina.

----------


## lali

Rea
Meri
Noemi - nedavno čula i simpa mi je
Sara


... mi još nemamo ima za curicu

----------


## la11

> Rea
> Meri
> Noemi - nedavno čula i simpa mi je
> Sara
> 
> 
> ... mi još nemamo ima za curicu


ja sam za Noemi,sa Noom ide jedna na zbor i tako je preslatka.  :Love:

----------


## riba26

mi smo saznala da nam curkica stiže kraj 9-og, a nikako da odlućimo na ime...

Meni se sviđa: Lara, Ela, Zara, Melania, Marla (samo zato što sam 'izmislila' jer je to kombinacija moje i muževo ime).. ali nikako da odlućim...

----------


## Osječanka9

Pisala sam na temu za dečke pa da stavim i gdje treba ići:
dakle za curicu mi je 
Ava - lijepo, znači željena
Daliah
Tamara
Savannah
Carmen
India - a šta ću,volim neobična imena ili bar nesvakidašnja
Melody
Divia
Imani
Farrah
Briana
a favoriti su *Melissa -čak se i dragom sviđa, Margarita i Kali*

Dok se bebač rodi nadam se da ćemo odabrat -pravo- ime

----------


## sir_oliver

ksenija i jelena 
a doma imamo jednu miu

----------


## mikka

> Meni se sviđa: Lara, Ela, Zara, Melania, Marla (samo zato što sam 'izmislila' jer je to kombinacija moje i muževo ime).. ali nikako da odlućim...


meni se Marla bas svida

----------


## vissnja

Ja sam ljubitelj ruskih imena, nekako mi bolje pašu uz ovan naša prezimena.
Moja sledeća kćer će se zvati Olga.
A za Nađu nam je još (od ruskih favorita) bilo u opticaju: Irina i Maša.
I još nekoliko mojih favorita:
Neva
Đurđa
Dunja
Vida
Varvara
Ljudmila
Vasilisa
Sofija
Leda
Anka
Julijana

----------


## sir_oliver

prijatelji nazvaše ćerku tejde - vulkan u španjolskoj

----------


## Ariana

Moje dijete je osmislilo imena: Anika, Mihael

----------


## Pepita

> prijatelji nazvaše ćerku tejde - vulkan u španjolskoj


 Moja prijateljica se zove Tajda.
Isto lijepo ime   :Smile:

----------


## andream

MM i ja slažemo se samo u jednom imenu: *MORANA* (starohrv, božica zime ali i smrti).
E sad da li će prevagnuti to ime samo zato jer se slažemo oboje u njemu, vidjet ćemo...

----------


## Pepita

> MM i ja slažemo se samo u jednom imenu: *MORANA* (starohrv, božica zime ali i smrti).
> E sad da li će prevagnuti to ime samo zato jer se slažemo oboje u njemu, vidjet ćemo...


Predivno ime, mada mi je draže MORENA   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

> Moje dijete je osmislilo imena: Anika, Mihael


Anika mi je predivno ime.

----------


## Kaae

Nas favorit za curicu je Astrid.

Jedino je, jelte, jos nemamo.   :Grin:

----------


## Lady Grey

> MM i ja slažemo se samo u jednom imenu: *MORANA* (starohrv, božica zime ali i smrti).


Morana mi je prekrasno ime!  :D   :Heart:  
To je bio i jedan od mojih prijedloga za našu curicu   :Heart:   ali smo od njega odustali jer je MM Mađar pa pokušavamo naći ime koje je primjenjivo na obje strane ...   :Grin:

----------


## Lady Grey

Astrid, Anika ... aj lajk.   :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

> andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MM i ja slažemo se samo u jednom imenu: *MORANA* (starohrv, božica zime ali i smrti).
> 
> 
> Morana mi je prekrasno ime!  :D   
> To je bio i jedan od mojih prijedloga za našu curicu    ali smo od njega odustali jer je MM Mađar pa pokušavamo naći ime koje je primjenjivo na obje strane ...


Mađarska imena su mi predivna,usput i moje je mađarsko(tata mađar), mada sam dosta vremana bila iskompleksirana zbog imena  :Sad:   .

Meni neka lijepa mađarska imena: Agnes,Amalia,Erzsbet...

----------


## Lady Grey

Bebinja, slažem se, stvarno ima prekrasnih mađarskih imena.
(Joooooj, sad sam jako znatiželjna kak se zoveš ...   :Laughing:  )
Nama nije toliko bitno da ime bude baš mađarsko, već da bude prisutno u oba jezika. Npr MM-ov buraz i šogorica imaju curku Doru, ime su joj dali po ovom principu kojeg se i mi držimo ...   :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

Pa eto,Amalia ili sa J ako hoćeš u hrvatskom duhu,
To je ime bilo u igri za moju curu...

----------


## Bebinja

meni je Mara krasno ime,ali na način na koji ga izgovaraju u Dubrovniku,nekako brzo,dok u nas u Dalmaciji ga rastežu  :Grin:

----------


## Plavuša_90

meni se sviđa ime Melani   :Heart:   i još mi se sviđa Amela   :Heart:

----------


## iva9

Evo ja sam jučer postala teta maloj Korini.Nikad se nebi sjetila tog imena,nije baš često ovdje kod nas.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

Što kažete na ime *Una*? lat. znači jedina ili jedinstvena. Stalno mi se vraća iako za sada imam popis od 10-ak ženskih i isto toliko muških imena.

----------


## andream

Meni je *Una* jako lijepo ime, i neki dan mi je isto palo na pamet al sumnjam da bi se sviđalo MM. 
*Sretna*, ajde napiši ovdje tih 10tak ženskih imena, možda mi se još neko ime od tih bude svidjelo...   :Smile:

----------


## mia

Iskra?

----------


## freya7

> Ja sam ljubitelj ruskih imena, nekako mi bolje pašu uz ovan naša prezimena.
> Moja sledeća kćer će se zvati Olga.
> A za Nađu nam je još (od ruskih favorita) bilo u opticaju: Irina i Maša.
> I još nekoliko mojih favorita:
> Neva
> Đurđa
> Dunja
> Vida
> Varvara
> ...


ja sam ljubitelj ruskih  :Smile:  
i moje je ime rusko....
meni je super *Olga*, ali i *Olja*,super mi je *Neva* makar ga nikad nisam povezivala sa ruskim...mene asocira na priču o Nevi Nevičici....
*Leda*

----------


## andream

I meni je *Olja* jako lijepo ime, danas već zaboravljeno kod nas ...

----------


## ina33

> I meni je *Olja* jako lijepo ime, danas već zaboravljeno kod nas ...


Super ime   :Heart:  !

----------


## sretna35

mojih desetak negdje najdražih:
Vedrana
Dražena (čik pogodite koe  bi ovo bilo posvećeno)
Una 
Asja
Olja (imam prijateljiu koju jako volim i koja prekrasno nosi ovo ime)
Iva
Saša 
Anja
Nađa
Mila
i još nekoliko: Vanja, Nevena, Hana

----------


## sretna35

ova imena slažem s prezimenom, pa onda negdje još toliko i muških imena (ne znamo spol, ali ja priželjkujem curu i što je uporna rekla imam 50% šansi da mi se želja i ostvari)

muž mi baš i nije sugovornik kaže da će o imenu raspravljati u 9 mjesecu (ne trudnoće, već kalendarski   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

i evo dok ovo pišem pada na pamet još jedno žensko koje jako volim: Rahela

da ranije sam već imala imena i za dečka i curicu: Iskra i Ognjen, ali zbog jednog neugodnog iskustva s Iskrom to je ime izbrisano s liste (sjećanja su fakat koma)

----------


## andream

> Dražena (čik pogodite koe bi ovo bilo posvećeno)


Ha ha, baš si me nasmijala... moje bi se dijete onda moglo zvati Mira ili Šima   :Razz:

----------


## alec

> Dražena (čik pogodite koe bi ovo bilo posvećeno)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ha ha, baš si me nasmijala... moje bi se dijete onda moglo zvati Mira ili Šima


a moje Renata   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .
btw - *Olja* mi je prekrasno ime. mi smo jedno vrijeme čak razmišljali da nam se sin tako zove.

----------


## pirica

> Dražena (čik pogodite koe bi ovo bilo posvećeno)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ha ha, baš si me nasmijala... moje bi se dijete onda moglo zvati Mira ili Šima


a zamisli samo koliko bi ih bilo s tim imenom  :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

*andream* kaj veliš na Indira?

ajme meni ja umjesto da sužavam listu, svaki dan je sve više i više proširujem  :/

----------


## andream

> andream kaj veliš na Indira?


E to mi se ime ipak ne sviđa.  :Rolling Eyes:    Doduše i za Moranu za sada svi nijemo gledaju a neki izravno i kažu da im se ne sviđa, i to baš u našoj užoj obitelji. Ali mi samo odmahujemo rukom ionako...

----------


## Lady Grey

Morana mi je prekrasno, prekrasno ime   :Heart:  

Mi čekamo jednu malu Idu.  :D

----------


## mihim

mi nismo mogli nac zensko ime koje bi nam se sviđalo za nasu curku, prvo je bila Lorena, al brzo smo odustali i stize nam    :Heart:  Dijana   :Heart:

----------


## SarahB

Spomenile ste Ladu pa sam se sjetila jedne simpaticne zgode... 

Radila sam u trgovini i kako to vec ide upoznate kupce. Dolazila mi je cesto jedna trudnica Ivana. Proslo je par dana kako je rodila i dolaze u trgovinu njen stariji sin, mislim da je tada imao 3 ili 4 godine i baka.

 Pitam ja njega - jel su mama i seka dosle kuci? Jesu. A kako se seka zove? Promljao je sebi u bradu da sam ga jedva cula - ... samo Lada...  Kako? pitam ja ponovo. - Samo Lada! Nije ČOKOLADA!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ne moram ni reci da sam se cijeli dan smijala, maleni je bio presladak!!

Usput meni se jako svidja SARA!
I ostala imena tome slicna - Lara, Tara, Klara, Dora, Nora, Nera
Ali i Eva, u zadnje vrijeme i Marta

----------


## Lutonjica

tako sam i ja kad mi se rodila sestricna tena svima naglasavala da se zove tena, a ne antena  8)

----------


## mihim

meni se sviđalo i tena, a svima prva asocijacija mlinci i tijesto.

----------


## andream

A *Dora*?

----------


## ivica_k

moji favoriti, ako bude curica, su Franka, Tonka, Marta, Kaja, Mila...ima ih puno  :Grin:

----------


## tinaka

> meni se sviđalo i tena, a svima prva asocijacija mlinci i tijesto.


Tako i mm, meni se svidja Klara, a njemu prva asocijacija kruh i peciva!

----------


## dan

Klara je prekrasno staro ime, ako ću roditi curicu nazvat ću je Klara  :Heart:

----------


## mihim

sviđa mi se i Dora.

----------


## rena7

Kako vam se sviđa ime Mona? Zna li netko značenje  toga imena?

----------


## Lutonjica

http://baby-names.adoption.com/search/Mona.html

http://www.thinkbabynames.com/meaning/0/Mona

http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect...g_of_Mona.html

----------


## Elly

> Kako vam se sviđa ime Mona? Zna li netko značenje  toga imena?


U Istri, recimo, bas i nije pozeljno, u dijalektu znaci 'blesav'. 


Van tog konteksta, jako mi je lijepo.   :Heart:

----------


## Sirius Black

http://www.imehrvatsko.net/Imena/Mon...0/Default.aspx

Meni se Mona ne sviđa

----------


## alef

Mona je arapsko ime i znači želje...

----------


## mihim

ni meni Mona nije nesto. al bitno je da se vama sviđa. nasa mrvica ce bit Dijana - to se sviđa samo meni i mm u, a svi ostali nisu bas zadovoljni. al to je nasa curka i mi odlucujemo kak ce se zvat.

----------


## rena7

Ja imam dečka, ne spremam si drugo ime   :Laughing:  za curku. Onako, palo mi je napamet Mona, pa rekoh da vidim kako se vama sviđa.

----------


## andream

Meni je *Dijana* predivno ime, ali imamo jednu već u užoj obitelji pa ne bi ponavljali. Tako da definitivno ostajemo na *Morani*.

----------


## mihim

ti si prva kojoj je Dijana ok :D , meni je Dora nekak toplije od Morana, ok zvuci al mi se ne sviđa znacenje imena - bozica zime i smrti. :/

----------


## andream

> al mi se ne sviđa znacenje imena - bozica zime i smrti.


Kako je rekla jedna moja frendica - njoj se baš zbog toga i sviđa.
Ali različiti smo, pitanje simbolike meni ionako ne znači previše...

----------


## dorica

> ti si prva kojoj je Dijana ok :D , meni je Dora nekak toplije od Morana, ok zvuci al mi se ne sviđa znacenje imena - bozica zime i smrti. :/


  :Laughing:  he he
 a ja sam Dijana  :Laughing:  
lijepo je vidjeti da se nekome sviđa moje ime  :Smile:  
inače to ime znaći božica lova i ribolova a i plodnosti (koja je to ironija kod mene)

----------


## Bebinja

Meni je Dobrila krasno ime .

----------


## BebaBeba

Eto sa moju princezicu je definitivno odluceno - Gabriela   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Bebinja

Sjetih se još jednog preivnog imena-Rujana  :Heart:

----------


## Ivky

naša žabica će se zvati Estera  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nikka

a naša srećica Eva  :Heart:

----------


## Ora

Meni se sviđa ime *Ida*!
Za sada nam je nekako to favorit, ali ima još vremena da se predomislimo.

----------


## Lukina mamma

Ako bude curica, zvat će se Greta! :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> rena7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako vam se sviđa ime Mona? Zna li netko značenje  toga imena?
> 
> 
> U Istri, recimo, bas i nije pozeljno, u dijalektu znaci 'blesav'. 
> 
> 
> Van tog konteksta, jako mi je lijepo.



Ne, na talijanskom mona znači pi*da, a kolokvijalno u Istri i Primorju dijeliš mone. Znači, kada te tu netko iznervira vičeš na njega 'mona jedna' u smislu koji sam navela.


Meni je treutno lijepo ime Jela, ali ne planiramo treće dijete pa ništa.

----------


## Bebinja

Isto kao i Manda...
Mi u Dalmaciji tako zovemo monu hehe

----------


## Elly

> Elly prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rena7 prvotno napisa
> ...


Na zapadnoj obali Istre, da, znaci _i_ ovo (grubo) sto si prvo  rekla. Medjutim, u istom podneblju, u kontekstu se shvaca i kao ovo sto sam ja rekla: blesav. 

Inace zivim u Italiji, i kad nekome kazes da je mona, shvatit ce te da si mu rekao da je budaletina, budala, blesav.

----------


## anabela

čula sam da ime Nora u nekim krajevima znači 'luda' ili 'blesava', zna li netko više o tome??? Inače, meni je to ime NO1

----------


## anabela

> ti si prva kojoj je Dijana ok :D , meni je Dora nekak toplije od Morana, ok zvuci al mi se ne sviđa znacenje imena - bozica zime i smrti. :/


meni je recimo puno ljepše Diana. Općenito mi svako ime ljepše bez toga 'j', dakle, Maria, a ne Marija, Lidia umjesto Lidija, Tiana umjesto Tijana, Daria, a ne Darija itd, isto i za muška imena   8)

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> ovca_i_janjad prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Elly prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## apricot

> čula sam da ime Nora u nekim krajevima znači 'luda' ili 'blesava', zna li netko više o tome??? Inače, meni je to ime NO1


pa znaš da se kaže: Kaj si poNORela? (Zar si poludjela)

----------


## tinaka

Anabela, nemoj se opterećivati time. U mom kraju se tako veli, ali s potpuno drugačijim naglaskom (dugo o, npr. nooora), i to nikako se ne može povezati s prekrasnim imenom Nora.

Po mojem, nemoj se uopće opterećivati time. Nora je prekrasno ime i ako ti se sviđa, ne obaziri se na takve stvari, već daj djetetu ime. Svako ime nekog na nešto podsjeća, time se ne treba opterećivati, sve to je individualno, al kad se dijete rodi, dobije ime i njega identificiraš po tom imenu i povezuješ samo s lijepim stvarima tebi važnim.   :Smile:

----------


## Leilooa

evo mene nakon dugog vremena   :Smile:  

obavili smo vjencanje, bebana pokazala spol (cekamo curicu) :D  , uspjeli se preseliti, sredili sobicu za buducu malu rejsericu i tak...

u iscekivanju smo Mrvice, trebala bi doci svaki cas (usla sam u 39. tjedan)...

suprug i ja se dogovorili da ce za curicu on dati ime, a ja za deckica..pa posto je curica, ime je - *Leilani* sto na havajskom jeziku znaci *Nebeski Cvijet*...   :Heart:

----------


## Lady Grey

> Meni se sviđa ime *Ida*!
> Za sada nam je nekako to favorit, ali ima još vremena da se predomislimo.


Slažem se, prekrasno ime!   :Love:  
Mi čekamo jednu malu Idu ...   :Heart:

----------


## summer_time_08

Irma
Franka
Katja

su moji favoriti.

----------


## Mrva

> Irma
> Franka
> Katja
> 
> su moji favoriti.


o franki sam i ja razmišljala...
a još:
Tamara
Viktorija
Klara

----------


## lily24

evo mog slučaja otišla ja na pregled prvi put mi kažu da je curica ja sva presretna zvat će se anamaria i tako i ostalo kad sam itišla drugi put kaže doktor da je dečko i sve palo u vodu ali meni je anamaria prekrasno ime

----------


## BebaBeba

meni je najljepse od svih imena za curkice *Kiara*

ALI nazalost MM nece  :Sad: 
Tko zna mozda mi u zadnji cas pukne film pa bude Kiara - Gabriela  :Wink: 
Gle, cak ni ne zvuci lose!!

----------


## Fae

Na mojoj listi (prije nekoliko godina) za curicu su bila imena:

Nia
Kasja
Nadia
Svea

Na kraju se rodio mali harambaša - Soren  :D

----------


## melange

svea baš lijepo zvuči  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

> svea baš lijepo zvuči


Mene podsjeća na marku kuhinja. Sorry  :Grin:

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svea baš lijepo zvuči 
> 
> 
> Mene podsjeća na marku kuhinja. Sorry


kojuu? nisam u toku  :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

Moja cura je trebala biti Mona (moj predlog)  ili Stela (mm-ov predlog), ali je dobila najlepše ime koje sam mogla smisliti, a tata ga je oduševljeno prihvatio: Lira   :Heart:

----------


## icyoh

Ako bude curica, bit će Adrani ili Aiša.
MM se ne sviđa ni jedno, no šuti i moli Boga da bude dečko.

----------


## tinaka

> Mene podsjeća na marku kuhinja. Sorry


kojuu? nisam u toku  :Grin: [/quote]
Neke slovenske kuhinje u Lesnini prodaju se pod imenom Svea.   :Grin:

----------


## Bipsić

naša je curica na kraju postala Heda   :Heart:

----------


## Bipsić

[quote="kudriznam dvoje klinaca...brat luj i sestra lu   :Smile:  


[/quote]

i ja znam dvoje klinaca: dečko luj a sestra mu je li   :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

Meni je Mira lijepo

----------


## eliot

Meni se jako sviđaju starinska imena, npr. Marta, Mirta, Magda ili Adela. Nadam se da ću moć jedno od tih provući kad budem imala curicu.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

nikka...imam ja jednu Evu...dobre su to curice  :Wink:  
Ida mi je isto prelijepo. Tako se zve MM-ova nona. 
Volim da je ime takvo da kad netko pita dijete (ili odraslu osobu) i taj odgovori da osoba koja pita ne pita još jednom: Kako, kako?
Ili verzija dva: Zovem se xy. I onda dodatak: sa dva c, bez j i slično.   :Rolling Eyes:  
P.S. Biram ime koje se dobro viče s jedne strane parka ili s prozora...  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Eliot*, Mirta mi je prekrasno....hm, možda čak promjenim iz Mira u Mirta   :Grin:

----------


## eliot

Znam dvije Mirte koje su stvarno diiivne osobe, ima nešto u tome...  :Smile:

----------


## isvetica

> Klara je prekrasno staro ime, ako ću roditi curicu nazvat ću je Klara


 ja imam Klaricu!  :Heart:

----------


## LeiA

Sad smo 30 tjedana trudni  :Smile:  i imamo definitivno curicu i zvat će se definitivno NiNa  :Smile: 
Ali sam usput odlučila da ću imati 4 djece (dakle još dvoje  :Smile:  ) jer sam pronašla još dva savršena imena:

*NoA* - movement, love, affection
*NiNa* - little girl, grace, strong
*Kai* - ocean, sea
*Kimi* - she who is without equal


Nou već imamo, Nina stiže za 10-tak tjedana... a Kai i Kimi onda slijede kad nabavimo kuću  :Wink:

----------


## sandra23

a Laura....?mene malo asocira ne neku femme fatale....?mm-u se sviđa.
imamo još i Hana kao opciju,to mi se čini bolje.vama?

----------


## andream

Laura i mene asocira na "femme fatale", odmah se sjetim serije U registraturi gdje je Laura bila upravo takva. Ljepše mi je ime nego Hana, a i ne volim naše izvedenice stranih imena, već kako se stvarno pišu.

----------


## Smajlić

> ni meni Mona nije nesto. al bitno je da se vama sviđa. nasa mrvica ce bit Dijana - to se sviđa samo meni i mm u, a svi ostali nisu bas zadovoljni. al to je nasa curka i mi odlucujemo kak ce se zvat.


Dijana je jako lijepo ime, možda zati jer poznam jednu divnu osobu tog imena.

----------


## taya

*Ines i Lorena*
(a ako su djevojčica i dječak, Ines i Jakov)

----------


## sandra23

*andream* i mene je Laura odmah podsjetilo na u registraturi  :Laughing:

----------


## sandra23

*taya* ,a ako su dva dečka?ili ste sigrni da je jedno kćerkica?

----------


## Smajlić

A kak vam se sviđa Marcela?
A Edita?
Mislim da nitko nije spominjao ta imena?

----------


## sandra23

marcela ne,sorry :/ 
edita mi se sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## maja8

meni se sviđa ANA i ANA-MARIJA

----------


## sandra23

smalić,evo ako mora biti na M i da nije svako drugo-onda mi je puno lijepše Margita od Marcela.

----------


## sandra23

*maja8* a Anja i li Anika ili Ani?

----------


## anamar

trenutno moj favorit je Marion.

----------


## Bipsić

a magda?

----------


## Smajlić

> marcela ne,sorry :/ 
> edita mi se sviđa


Edita mi se zove kćer  :Smile:   I odlično joj pristaje to ime ("sretna u ratu")
Marcela je jedna njena frendica, ime mi je jako lijepo i zanimljivo.
A Margita mi je jako lijepo.
I nisam trudna, al volim rasprave o imenima  :Wink:

----------


## Madmosel1

A što kažete ba LAURA

----------


## Madmosel1

A Lalita, baš je zanimljivo ime, čula sam ga u jednom Indiskom filmu

----------


## MMK

Farah, Danin, Dania, Luna, Lana.
Farah mi je favorit, zbog značenja ( radost, sreća) i slova R ( dopada mi se kada ime sadrži slovo R

----------


## sretna35

taya prekrasna imena   :Zaljubljen:  

šteta da ih nije 4 kad već imate tako lijepa imena

----------


## taya

> taya prekrasna imena   
> 
> šteta da ih nije 4 kad već imate tako lijepa imena


imamo još 3 smrzlića  8)

----------


## taya

> *taya* ,a ako su dva dečka?ili ste sigrni da je jedno kćerkica?


a dečki su na temi za dečke, i trebaju nam sve kombinacije, jer ne znamo( ne želimo znati) spol

----------


## Anemona

Kod nas u župi vidim da se ovaj vikend krsti curica Luana Marllen, a prezime ima domaće, lokalno, u stilu Nensi Brlek, meni je to baš totalno neuobičajeno i ne sviđa mi se, a vama?

----------


## sandra23

meni je isto preisforsirano.ja kad sam rodila bila je ženska koja je maloj dala ima Lilliy Chantal-a prezimeim je  tipa Prekoplotić ili Karahasanmehmedagić-dakle puno č i ć i ne paše uopće.takva imena pašu uz prezimena koja ne sadrže palatale.

----------


## ivana s

> A kak vam se sviđa Marcela?
> A Edita?
> Mislim da nitko nije spominjao ta imena?


Meni je Marcela baš lijepo, onako zvučno i ima neki dalmatinski štih.

----------


## melange

ja sam jutros čula jedno staro dalmatinsko - *antula*. baš mi je posebno nekako.

----------


## Mrva

> ja sam jutros čula jedno staro dalmatinsko - *antula*. baš mi je posebno nekako.


mene asocira na datula  :Grin:

----------


## tajuska

doc jucer rekao da je cura. 
zvat ce se *Rosa*.

----------


## Lambi

a nama stiže Ivona   :Smile:

----------


## i dora

*Lambi*,  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Kod nas u župi vidim da se ovaj vikend krsti curica Luana Marllen, a prezime ima domaće, lokalno, u stilu Nensi Brlek, meni je to baš totalno neuobičajeno i ne sviđa mi se, a vama?


Ni meni se ne sviđa, ali mi je ok ako je jedan od roditelja stranac pa ispadne takva kombinacija imena i prezimena. Inače mi izgleda ko preseravanje.

----------


## Fae

Jedna moja kolegica ima kćer Eli i to mi je super ime.....

Da je moj S. bio cura, bio bi Nia (velika je vjreojatnost da ako 2. bude cura da bude Nia). Baš nam je sjelo to ime...šteta što još nisam ni trudna   :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

Sad sam se nečeg sjetila...

Primijetila sam da neki ljudi daju ženskoj djeci imena koja završavaju na h, npr. Sarah, pa me zanima kak to treba deklinirati. Kad se ime spominje u nekom filmu, onda na titlovima piše npr. "idem k sarah", ali mi to bezveze zvuči jer se kod nas h na kraju ne izgovara. Ista stvar je s muškim imenom Noah. 
MM je išao u osnovnu školu s curom koja se zvala Deborah i on tvrdi da se kod nje to H na kraju izgovaralo, pa kaže npr. "išao sam u školu s DeboraH"

----------


## andream

*Ivona* mi je jako lijepo ime.
Nas kopka sad u zadnje vrijeme i *Martina*, pa ako se malecka rodi 11.11. (a ima podosta šanse za taj datum), možda će se i tako zvati. Iako se za sada čvrsto držimo *Morane*.

----------


## sretna35

Martina je meni jako lijepo, andream

ja navijam da se djevojčica rodi 11. 11. pa nek bude Martina, ali naravno, ne slušajte mene   :Laughing:

----------


## Mrva

*Martina* je lijepo, i *Ivona* mi je lijepo iako je to moje ime!
za curu imam 3 prijedloga pa mi recite koje vam bolje sjeda:
Tamara
Klara
Viktoria

----------


## Lambi

baš mi je drago da vam se sviđa ime Ivona ,kod nas bila još Paola i Maja u igri  ,ali Ivona je vodila 
i eto Ivone 

*Mrva* ,ja glasam za  Klaru   :Wink:  
*andream* Morana baš lijepo ime   :Wink:

----------


## tinaka

> *Ivona* mi je jako lijepo ime.
> Nas kopka sad u zadnje vrijeme i *Martina*, pa ako se malecka rodi 11.11. (a ima podosta šanse za taj datum), možda će se i tako zvati. Iako se za sada čvrsto držimo *Morane*.


Ja imam imendan na isti dan kad i rodjendan i cijeli život imam traume zbog toga, jer primam samo jedan poklon umjesto dva na godinu.  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Ivona* mi je jako lijepo ime.
> Nas kopka sad u zadnje vrijeme i *Martina*, pa ako se malecka rodi 11.11. (a ima podosta šanse za taj datum), možda će se i tako zvati. Iako se za sada čvrsto držimo *Morane*.
> 
> 
> Ja imam imendan na isti dan kad i rodjendan i cijeli život imam traume zbog toga, jer primam samo jedan poklon umjesto dva na godinu.


Ja sam Martina i primam dva puta na godinu pokone.   :Laughing:  Ali MM je nesretan on ima prvi dan rođendan, drugi dan imendan i dobiva jednom poklon.   :Grin:  
Inače meni je cijelo djetinjstvo Martina bila neko bezveze ime, ali kako sam odrastala tako sam se saživila s njime, i sad mi je prekrasno, ne bih ga mijenjala nikad.

----------


## sandra23

*mrva* Klara  :Heart:  baš prekrasno!

----------


## Ora

> Iako se za sada čvrsto držimo *Morane*.


Podržavam ovo prekrasno ime!   :Grin:

----------


## Ora

Mi smo još uvijek kod imena *Ida*...

Ali sin uporno govori kako će mu se seka zvati *Ela*. 
Uopče ne znam odakle mu to ime.

----------


## rikikiki

*Mrva*, meni je *Tamara* prekrasno ime  :Heart:  

Nama stiže *Vivian*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## i dora

...a nama Lea! kratko,a moćno,naša mala lavica!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slavonka2

Mi smo trenutno na:

*I**vano* i *Tena*, a druga opcija* Robert* i *Helena*

Ali što više čitam ovu temu imam sve više imena koje mi se sviđaju...  :Laughing:

----------


## Fae

Eto, toliko o mojoj Nii....mm rekao da mu više nije nešto posebno jer se sve više djece tako zove i da uopće nije maštovito!   :Sad:  

Tako da....zasada je *Gea* my favorite (uz Niu, naravno)......možda se još i predomislimo nakon kaj ostanemo trudni   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Da i ovaj put čekam curicu (a ne čekam), zvala bi se najvjerojatnije Lena.  :Heart:   Ali svakako čuvamo to ime za neki sljedeći put  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

ah da, meni je i *Gita* lijepo ime

----------


## bfamily

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam jutros čula jedno staro dalmatinsko - *antula*. baš mi je posebno nekako.
> 
> 
> mene asocira na datula


a mene na tarantula   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## LeiA

> Mi smo trenutno na:
> 
> *I**vano* i *Tena*, a druga opcija* Robert* i *Helena*
> 
> Ali što više čitam ovu temu imam sve više imena koje mi se sviđaju...


Ja glasam za drugu opciju: Robert i Helena.
(Jako ne volim kad se doda "o" na ime. Meni je Ivan=Ivan   :Wink:

----------


## DiLala

ja sam za Kaja, Emina, Elsa, Linda.... ni jedno se mm ne sviđa. Inače volim muslimanska imena - posebno ženska (ne sva dakako) ali mm se ne sviđaju.
Složni smo oko Sara - hebrejski princeza.

----------


## sandra23

Dilala od muslimanskih meni je jako lijepo Sumea(Sumeja)-ptica pjevica  :Heart:

----------


## DiLala

da, Sumeja je lijepo
meni još:
AZRA (ar.)-djevica,nevina i cista djevojka 
DINA (ar.)-poslusnost,dugotrajna kisa,
LEJLA (ar.)-noc,vec

----------


## MMK

*Dilal*a ako te interesuju ta imena imaš Danin i Dani(j)a možda se svide i TM

----------


## DiLala

ne, ne sviđa mi se.... ma neću se zamarati a ni žuriti, nek se prvo rodi pa ćemo vidjeti što mu/joj pristaje. Voljela bih da je neko neobično, novo ime.... al opet ne preneobično. vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Smajlić

Asja?

----------


## DiLala

Asja - jako lijepo

----------


## sretna35

> Asja - jako lijepo


slažem se, jako lijepo ime

----------


## curka

Moji favoriti:
Nika, Dora, Mia, Klara, Ida, Ema i Tena

----------


## curka

I još Ana i Gita  :Grin:

----------


## Ora

> Moji favoriti:
> Nika, Dora, Mia, Klara, Ida, Ema i Tena


Nama stiže mala Ida   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rikikiki

> Moji favoriti:
> Nika, Dora, Mia, Klara, Ida, Ema i Tena


Od nabrojanih - Klara  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## a72

Moja cura se zove Ida, dugo sam razmisljala koje ime i na kraju kad sam cula Ida-samo sam rekla to je to! Nema dalje, nazvala mm i rekla mu kako ce se beba zvati iako nismo znali kojeg je pola   :Heart:   i bas joj odgovara. 
To je bilo prije 11 godina,a sad smo opet na slatkim mukama (nadam se samo da ce sve biti ok) ...

----------


## jurisnik

> curka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moji favoriti:
> Nika, Dora, Mia, Klara, Ida, Ema i Tena
> 
> 
> Od nabrojanih - Klara


I mi se odlučili za Klaru.
Doru već imamo.

----------


## niky88

ja bi da ako je curica da se zove Gabrijela a mm da se zove Melany...ali mi je to ime tak čudno....hmmmm... :/

----------


## LeiA

> ja bi da ako je curica da se zove Gabrijela a mm da se zove Melany...ali mi je to ime tak čudno....hmmmm... :/


Meni je Melany baš fora  :Smile:  Mislim da ti je muž baš cool  :Wink:  Nije prečudno, po mom mišljenju. Lijepo se može i deklinirati i koristiti u hrvatskom jeziku i internacionalno je. Dovoljno je nježno, ali i odlučno, tako da ne odaje previše "curica" image. Doduše, značenje je "black" i grčkog porijekla. Ima tu i nekih slikica  :Smile: 
http://www.babynames.com/Names/name_display.php?id=2728

Nemoj slušati mene, ja sam sucker za individualna i posebna imena... imam cijelu filozofiju o tome  :Smile:

----------


## a72

kako vam zvuci ime Zaina? 
(cas mi je predivno, a cas bas i nije....)

----------


## niky88

zaina mi je baš lijepo..eto ga več na mojem popisu....   :Grin:  ..malo prepisujem..  :Grin:

----------


## a72

arapsko je i znaci "ljepotica" ....  svidja mi se i Uma.

----------


## MMK

> svidja mi se i Uma.


I meni se dopada.
Negdje sam čitala, gdje se teoretiše o davanju imena po značenju, pa kažu da nije logično dati kćerci ime značenja majka.

----------


## andream

A kako vam se sviđa ime *Nikolina*?
Nešto mi se vrzma po glavi zadnjih par dana...

----------


## mihim

ja sam Nikolina, al oduvijek Nina. meni su lijepa ona imena koja si prije navela, jedino mi je Morana - LEDENO i nije mi sjelo... mi se isto jos nemremo odlucit, bili sigurni da ce bit lorena ( al nece ), pa dijana, nemamo pojma, a jos malo je ostalo.

----------


## Baby

ni mi se nismo odlučili za ime, a lijepa su mi: 
Nina, Dora, Gita, Mia, Ida, Ema.

----------


## Baby

curka, vidim da imamo isti ukus   :Laughing:  - zaboravila sam napisati ANA!

----------


## sretna35

> A kako vam se sviđa ime *Nikolina*?
> Nešto mi se vrzma po glavi zadnjih par dana...


predivno ime i imam predivnu prijateljicu - umjetnicu imenom Nikolina za nas uvijek Nina i mala od sestričine se zove Nikolina i preslatka je kao šećer   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

> jedino mi je Morana - LEDENO i nije mi sjelo


Ha ha, ima ih još u mojoj obitelji koji nas doslovce mole da se malena tako ne zove, moj nećak prednjači u tome

----------


## Ora

> jedino mi je Morana - LEDENO i nije mi sjelo
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ha ha, ima ih još u mojoj obitelji koji nas doslovce mole da se malena tako ne zove, moj nećak prednjači u tome


Ma nije ledeno...   :Wink:

----------


## mihim

ko zna kak ce se male lutkice na kraju zvat, meni je ovo bas cudno, i nije mi bas drago kaj stvarno nemamo pojma, bili smo uvjereni za Dijanu, i onda i nas molili da se tak ne zove...

----------


## andream

> ko zna kak ce se male lutkice na kraju zvat, meni je ovo bas cudno, i nije mi bas drago kaj stvarno nemamo pojma, bili smo uvjereni za Dijanu, i onda i nas molili da se tak ne zove...


  :Laughing:   ajde bar mi je drago da nismo jedini koje drugi nagovaraju...
za sada su kod nas u igri i dalje *Morana, Martina i Nikolina*, tko zna kako kažeš što će na kraju biti ...

----------


## tajuska

_sorry ak je ovo of topic._
a zakaj vas uopce briga kaj drugi misle? pa makar i clanovi uze i sire obitelji? zakoniti i ja smo odabrali ime za nasu curu i od onda se naslusali kojekakvih komentara, a i nagledali kolutanja ociju. al bas nas briga. uvijek ce biti ljudi kojima se svida i kojima se ne svida, ali to je nase dijete. oni svi su svoja imena imali (ili ce imati) prilike smisliti, sad je red na nama  :Smile: 

(da ne kazem koja je reakcija kad cuju da ce mala imati dva prezimena, moje i njegovo...mislim da je jedino moj otac s tim sretan posto ima dvije kceri pa se davnih dana pomirio s nestankom prezimena i sad je ugodno iznenaden - naravno da ima sina koji bi mu unuci dao i zenino prezime, krv bi mu popio....)

----------


## andream

*Tajuska*, slažem se apsolutno s tobom, ove njihove molbe samo nam daju mašti na volju da smišljamo nova imena, ali na kraju će uistinu biti po našem, to smo odlučili... čak nas ni naš dragi nećak neće u tome spriječiti   :Grin:

----------


## LeiA

> _sorry ak je ovo of topic._
> a zakaj vas uopce briga kaj drugi misle? pa makar i clanovi uze i sire obitelji? zakoniti i ja smo odabrali ime za nasu curu i od onda se naslusali kojekakvih komentara, a i nagledali kolutanja ociju. al bas nas briga. uvijek ce biti ljudi kojima se svida i kojima se ne svida, ali to je nase dijete. oni svi su svoja imena imali (ili ce imati) prilike smisliti, sad je red na nama


  :Smile:  
Tak sam i ja isto. Ali sad me najviše zanima: i... koje ste ime odabrali?   :Grin:

----------


## tajuska

> tajuska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _sorry ak je ovo of topic._
> a zakaj vas uopce briga kaj drugi misle? pa makar i clanovi uze i sire obitelji? zakoniti i ja smo odabrali ime za nasu curu i od onda se naslusali kojekakvih komentara, a i nagledali kolutanja ociju. al bas nas briga. uvijek ce biti ljudi kojima se svida i kojima se ne svida, ali to je nase dijete. oni svi su svoja imena imali (ili ce imati) prilike smisliti, sad je red na nama 
> 
> 
>   
> Tak sam i ja isto. Ali sad me najviše zanima: i... koje ste ime odabrali?


*Rosa* 
 :Grin:  

_Po Rosi Luxemburg i Rosi Parks. iako masi ljudi prvo na pamet padne ona bedasta sapunica Rosa salvaje ili kako se vec zvala. a cita se po Vuku_

----------


## LeiA

> *Rosa* 
>  
> 
> _Po Rosi Luxemburg i Rosi Parks. iako masi ljudi prvo na pamet padne ona bedasta sapunica Rosa salvaje ili kako se vec zvala. a cita se po Vuku_


Fora mi je   :Heart:   Imam jednu prijateljicu Talijanku koja se tako zove i isto se tako čita ("po vuku"   :Grin:  )

----------


## Nina

Mi smo odabrali ime,ali nitko nije znao. Samo nas dvoje.
Tek kad su se djeca rodila drugi su saznali ime,tako da nas nitko nije ni mogao nagovarati/odgovarati od tog imena.

----------


## tajuska

> Mi smo odabrali ime,ali nitko nije znao. Samo nas dvoje.
> Tek kad su se djeca rodila drugi su saznali ime,tako da nas nitko nije ni mogao nagovarati/odgovarati od tog imena.


svaka cast sto ste izdrzali da nikome ne kazete!

----------


## Elly

> tajuska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Rosa* 
>  
> 
> _Po Rosi Luxemburg i Rosi Parks. iako masi ljudi prvo na pamet padne ona bedasta sapunica Rosa salvaje ili kako se vec zvala. a cita se po Vuku_
> 
> 
> Fora mi je    Imam jednu prijateljicu Talijanku koja se tako zove i isto se tako čita ("po vuku"   )


Moja necakinja je Rosa.   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Luiđa ?

----------


## mihim

meni nije lijepo  :Embarassed:  , a usput sam se sjetila i super maria.

----------


## arilu

Uma, Gita, Rosa prekrasna imena!
Ja bi ih za curice mogla odabrati tisuće...dečkići su mi malo problematičniji!

----------


## rena7

Hm... da sam sada trudna, a nisam   :Smile:  , i kada bi trebla izabrati ime za djevojčicu izabrala bi Klara. 

Maria mi je bila zanimljiva u prvoj trudnoći.... sve dok nismo saznali da će roditi dječak, naš Vid.

----------


## thegirl25

Ja sam trudna oko 5 mj al mislim da već znam da će se moja cura zvat Noemi....a da je sin bio bi Neo.....  :Wink: )))

----------


## niky88

Nadamo se da če biti curica da če David dobiti seku...pa samo točnije samo ja   :Grin:  ..razišljala o imenima....i sviđa mi se Kyara ili Gabrijela.....A mm i bi i nebi.......njemu je Melani i dalje favorit...

----------


## Nice

*2 tajuska* - meni je osbono bitno što ljudi misle o imenu moga dijeteta jer će se ono morati nositi sa njiome kroz život, a buduži da život nekada baš i nije lagan ja mu ne želim otežati stvari dajući mu neko ime koje će biti predmet sprednje svih njegovih vršnjaka i njihovih roditelja.... :/ 
Mislim da Rosa opće nije prečudno ime i meni se čini skroz normalno...
...naša cura će biti LOTA  :Smile:   ... to mi spada u kategoriju  - nije svakodnevno ali nije ni čudno

----------


## mihim

ja mislim da ce nasa lutkica bit Nina.

----------


## llella

meni su lijepa Mia, Ema, Tijana, Hana.

Za sad razmišljamo o Mia, iako me i Tijana sve više vuče

----------


## Žabica

> Uma, Gita, Rosa prekrasna imena!
> Ja bi ih za curice mogla odabrati tisuće...dečkići su mi malo problematičniji!


Slažem se, imam dojam da je curici nekako lakše dati ime. 
Nadams e da je ovo moje malo curica :Smile:

----------


## LeiA

> ja mislim da ce nasa lutkica bit Nina.


Naša curica će isto biti NiNa  :Smile:  Mislim da će se roditi danas-sutra, da neće dočekati 4.11. Već sam 4 prsta otvorena  :D

----------


## mihim

zelim ti da sve lijepo prođe, mislim da sam ti nedavno citala pricu s prvog poroda... meni je Nina sad prekrasno, al dragi nece, veli ti si Nina ( Nikolina, al svi me zovu Nina) ,  e tak da opet nemamo pojma, Asja, Dijana?????????????' ne znamo.......

----------


## babyboys

meni je Asja predivno

----------


## sretna35

> meni je Asja predivno


i meni kao i Ida također

----------


## arilu

Super ime!

----------


## mihim

bas mi je drago " cut " pozitivne komentare  :Kiss:  . javit cu kak se mrvica zove.

----------


## dorry

Ako se pokaže da i mi čekamo curicu za sada su u užem izboru: Ema, Lana ta dva se MM jako sviđaju a ja bih po svom izboru još dodala i Aneta ali MM s tim nije oduševljen  :Razz:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

Uako još neznamo spol , za curu već imam ime ... NIKA  :Smile:  A za dečka nemam još ideja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mrva

ja bi neko nečesto ime a opet da nije stranjsko npr jessica.
u uži izbor su došle:
Tamara
Dunja
Viktorija
Klara

----------


## arilu

Dunja mi je prelijepo ime!

----------


## LeiA

> Uako još neznamo spol , za curu već imam ime ... NIKA  A za dečka nemam još ideja


Nika je jako lijepo ime, a imam prijedlog za dečka: Noa   :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

Dunja je i meni jako lijepo i to pogotovo za jesenske djevojčice

----------


## Šiškica

Dunja se i meni sviđa al MM ne želi ni čuti..

On ima svoje favorite: Terezija, Anastazija i  Dora

A ja ga zezam sa Sofi , Filipom i Dunjom..

Uglavnom se dobro   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  nasmijemo i za sad našu imaginarnu - žarko željenu curicu zovemo " Mala Osvetnica" ili "Mala Reza"(po baki).

----------


## umiljata

Naša prva princeza se zove Klara, a sad čekamo još jednu princezu i zvat će se Franka.

----------


## štrudlica

meni se sviđaju Lucija i Lota, na ta imena mm otprilike pristaje

inače ja bi curici dala ime Pia, Mia ili Bea ali mm ne da imena od 3 slova, kaže da su mu to imena za psa   :Rolling Eyes:  

na kraju vidit ćemo kaj će biti curka ili dečko, samo da je živo i zdravo a za ime je najmanje bitno  :Smile:

----------


## lunica27

Danas saznali da će biti curica i zvat će se Nika :Smile: )))))))))

----------


## rahela

kad sam bila trudna s Rokom imala sam samo muška imena u igri - ni jedno žensko
na kraju je samo bilo pitanje hoće li biti Roko ili Adrian, a dobio je ime tek kad se rodio, jer kad sam ga vidjela nije mogao biti nikakio drugačije nego Roko  :Heart:  

sad nemam ni jedno muško ime i zato se toplo nadam da je i doktorica u pravu i da ćemo dobiti curicu koja će se zvati *Korina*

sviđa mi se kako paše uz Roko, i uz naše prezime

----------


## anamar

> sad nemam ni jedno muško ime i zato se toplo nadam da je i doktorica u pravu i da ćemo dobiti curicu koja će se zvati *Korina*


  :Heart:  

mi samo odabrali jedno ime, ali kao vi s Rokom, odlučili smo da ga bebi damo kad se rodi ukoliko joj bude "pristajalo". ako ne tražit ćemo drugo.

----------


## mitovski

Evo da malo dignem temu iz prašine
još ne znamo što je jer se skriva i za dečka imamo ime ali za curicu se dvoumim tj ni ne dvoumim se nego su me malo iznenadile reakcije
e ovako uvijek sam mislila da će mi kćer biti Nina i od početka trudnoće to govorim ali me nešto kopkalo i kao da to nije to i jednoga dana mi padne na pamet ime Jana i toliko mi je toplo oko srca kad ga izgovorim i imam osjećaj kao da sam određena biti mama male Jane ali su me ljudi toliko popljuvali i ne sviđa im se kao pa nećeš dati ime dijetetu po vodi, pa ružno je kao da im je starinsko i pa nećeš valjda tako nazvati dijete
mm i meni se jako sviđa i skoro sam sigurna da će biti Jana ali su me svejedno iznenadile reakcije, eto kako se vama sviđa

----------


## mihim

meni je Jana prekrasno ime. mi smo ih 100 izvrtili, sto zbog komentara bliznjih, nesto nam se prestalo sviđat i dan prije poroda curka dobila ime - Sara.

----------


## Ora

I meni se sviđa ime Jana. Uopće nije važno što drugi kažu već da se vama sviđa.

Nama su se svi iščuđavali i još se čude kada kažemo kako nam se zove kćer.

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni je Jana super ime, i starinsko i moderno, kratko, zvuči nježno i ženstveno. Meni je jedini problem kod tog imena kaj mi se čini da je u zadnje vrijeme prilično često.

----------


## mitovski

hvala curke na komentarima
ma briga mene što ljudi kažu jer ja ću svoje djete nazvati kako ja hoću nego se čudim kako si ljudi dozvole zgražati se i govoriti mi da kako mogu nazvati tako djete a mislim da je to izbor svakog roditelja i nikada ne bih na taj način komentirala nečiji izbor
a što se tiče toga da je jana često ime meni se baš sviđa jer u svojoj okolini ne znam niti jednu janu ni veliku niti malu a s obzirom da je mm dalmatinac tamo ih nema uopće i njima je to ime čudno jako

----------


## Babette

Nama se sviđa Marijeta. Iako sam također čula komentare da je starinsko, ili nije hrvatsko itd... Mislim da ih nema puno? Kako "prolazi" Marijeta? Još se premišljamo.
Jana je krasno, kratko i lijepo.

----------


## mitovski

Meni se sviđa Marijeta, zvučno mi je i nije tako često.
A sad sam se sjetila i jedne prekrasne curice koja se zove Marijela i još jedne predivne male curke koja se zove Elenor i to mi je baš predivno ime.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Bok curke. 
Meni je za curicu prvi izbor Kosjenka.   :Heart:   (iako još ne znamo što će biti bebač)

----------


## Fae

Mm je neki dan provalio da ako bude curica (a ja mislim da bude) da bi mogla biti Svenija  :shock: 

Meni se sviđalo ime Nia ili Gea...ali sad mi nekako ne sjeda skroz...lijepo je, ali nije to to.....naletit ću ja već na ono pravo...valjda   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## arilu

> Bok curke. 
> Meni je za curicu prvi izbor Kosjenka.    (iako još ne znamo što će biti bebač)


I ja sam u I. B. Mažuranić klubu  :Grin:  
Prva curica je Neva, sad razmišljamo o Giti!

Gea mi se isto jako sviđa!

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Meni se isto sviđa i Neva, a seka će vjerojatno nazvati 2.  kćer Gita.

----------


## rikikiki

> Mm je neki dan provalio da ako bude curica (a ja mislim da bude) da bi mogla biti Svenija  :shock:


OT: Prije podosta godina išla sam sa sekom i njenim sinovima u Brežice u šoping. Kas smo prelazili mostom preko Save, mlađi (cca 2,5 god) se strašno iznenadio i oduševio : "Vidi, mama, moje od Svenije!!!" (prijevod: more od Slovenije)   :Love:

----------


## purple rain

Agneza (zaštitnica djevojak)
Agata (Dobra)
Astrid

----------


## arilu

Astrid, hmmm...fora  :Smile:  
Ja se nikad neću odlučiti  :?

----------


## tinaka

> Bok curke. 
> Meni je za curicu prvi izbor Kosjenka.    (iako još ne znamo što će biti bebač)


Prekrasno ime.  :Smile:  
Imali smo jednu u školi, zvali smo je Kosilica (tipična dječja zloba koju treba očekivati)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## †vanesax

a meni su na spisku bile i *Tisa* i *Iskra*. Na kraju su ostala 3 imena *Stela, Mona*, ali je definitivno prevladalo *Lira*  :Heart:  
I to zato jer smo to njen tata i ja. On pesnik, ja muzičarka   :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

A evo reći ću vam i favorites od Lirinog tate. Možda vam pomognem.
*Miona*
*Stela* (kod nas po zakonu se ne mogu udvajati glasovi, tako da nije u obzir došlo Stella, ali kod vas to može)
*Alisa* (isto kao i i prethodno, trebalo bi biti Alissa)
*Nina*
*Anđela*
*Luna*

A evo, pronašla sam i moj poduži  :Grin:  spisak
*Mona 
Katja
Matja
Iskra
Nora
Miša 
Tisa
Una
Atina
Manjuša* (Box of jewels)
*Anuša
Astra
Julija
Maris
Lana
Polina*

----------


## mici85

iako sam trudna tek 7 tj. i ne znam spol uvjerena sam da ce ovaj puta biti curka   :Razz:  
mm i ja se nikako ne mozemo dogovoriti oko imena.
Meni se sviđaju 
Bruna
Amalia (tako mi se zvala prabaka pa mi je jos i zbog toga drago)
Lorna
Ena
Lara
Jana
Vita 
a mm se jedino izjasnio da je njemu Josipa super ime...
Za naseg mishonju Jakova, cim sam ostala trudna znali smo da ce biti Jakov.
Mislim da ima ljepsih zenskih imena pa je izbor tezak  :D

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni se trenutno sviđa ime Nikolina jer mi je baš bilo slatko kad je to izgovorila moja P. Prije me nije nešto oduševljavalo ali kad sam nju čula, baš mi je bilo lijepo. Jedino mi je problem da bi ju mogli zvati Nina a to ne želim jer mi je bezveze.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

> A evo reći ću vam i favorites od Lirinog tate. Možda vam pomognem.


*Tisa - ja se zovem Tisa
Una - ovako mi se zove starija sestra
*

----------


## andreja

Una to je moje favort ime zadjevojčice. mada nosim dečka i bit će Roko ili Jakov,još sam u dilemi. :Grin:

----------


## dani1

Mi smo svojoj curki nadjenuli ime, ali evo ova mi se još sviđaju:
Tila
Sofia
Dalia
Mirta
Maris
Erin
Tia
Barbara
Jelena
Da imam četu curica sigurno bi ih upotrijebila.

----------


## Amandica

Ja nosim curicu, ali se MM i ja još nismo dogovorili oko imena.
A ovo su nam favoriti za sada:
*Rosana*
*Korina* 
*Estera*
*Mara*
*Amanda*

----------


## jelena.O

Sonja

----------


## ChikaPika

Linda  :Smile:

----------


## anchi

Baš su mi lijepa ova dva zadnja: Linda i Sonja

----------


## dubbiii

Chiara 
Laura
Aurora
Ivana
Tea
nadam se da sam pomogla....

----------


## martinela

Moja curica će se zvati Kata ali još uvijek se dvojmim između Dora i Tena.

Help

----------


## Sirius Black

Mi smo se složili da će se beba zvati Tamara ako bude cura, muško ime još nemamo

----------


## BebaBeba

> Chiara


 
Moja micica je Gabriela - Chiara  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Moja je Dora, ali to je dogovoreno prije 9 godine, kad je bio izbor Vedran ili Dora, pošto je bio dečko bio je V, poslije ostalo Dora, pa smo birali samo muško ime.

----------


## Cheerilee

Kako vam se čini ime TERA         ???????????   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BebaBeba

Meni je Tatiana divno ime!

----------


## Mrva

curke, ja sam se već javljala ,al stalno se premišljamo.
osim Tamare,šta kažete na Viktorija ili Greta?fRANKA?
SVADIMO SE ... :Laughing:

----------


## andreja

Franka je lijepo i nježno ime za djevojčice. :Yes:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Naši favoriti:

Olga
Dunja
Alisa

----------


## Jules

Hm, vidim da se netko ovdje naziva Tisa-Iskra, takodjer sam to ime nasla na popisu lani prijavljene rodjene djece u Zagrebu (a na tom popisu ima fakat imena da se pitas kaj su ti roditelji mislili, i kad buju ta deca naucila izgovarat kak se zovu). Tisa mi je lijepo, ali na zalost bilo mi je lijepo i prije 20 godina kad sam tak nazvala pesa. Nosim curicu i htjela bih da se zove Iskra ali mm inzistira na Suncani, sto se pak meni ne svidja. On je grozno tvrdoglav pa moram i ja bit inace bi sve bilo po njegovom  :Razz:  i tako se natezemo vec mjesecima - on veli da je Iskra ime za pesa a meni je Suncana koma. Za 3 mjeseca cemo vidjet tko je pobijedio. 
Super sam se nasmijala sad gledajuci prijedloge u postovima iz 2007 - stvarno ima svega  :Smile:

----------


## Jules

> Kako vam se čini ime TERA         ???????????


Ako bracu nazovete Bajt, izvanredno  :Wink: 
Salim se, ali ne znam, nekak mi je... zemljasto  :Razz: 
Al ja sam old school, volim stara hrvatska imena.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Mi smo zaglavili na arkanđelima (anđeli nam nisu bili dovoljno dobri  :Grin:  ), pa nakon Mihovila očekujemo Gabrijelu.  :Heart:  Da stvar bude bolja, zaista se nismo bavili arkanđelima, naprosto smo nabacivali imena i prisjećali se ljudi koji su se tako zvali... I eto, sad će imati na isti dan imendan - praktično  :Grin:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Ako bracu nazovete Bajt, izvanredno 
> Salim se, ali ne znam, nekak mi je... zemljasto 
> Al ja sam old school, volim stara hrvatska imena.




hiiiiii, sad tek vidim, trebalo je pisati TARA!!!!!
Dakle naši favoriti su ; Lara, Tara i Ava......

----------


## anima

molim glasanje  :Cool: 
LENA
NEVA
TONKA
SUNČICA
LAURA

s tim da imam jednu Ninu, pa bi voljela nekako da si to paše, za sad sam izdvojila ova imena, nemam pojma koje bi  :Smile:

----------


## anima

oooooooooo, pa sad sam ugledala prekrasno ime koje sam si davno još bila zapisala da mi se sviđa, MONA, super, već sam ga bila zaboravila, ulazi u konkurenciju :Very Happy:

----------


## Fae

Za sad smo se mm i ja usuglasili oko imena NOLA...ali još se on stigne predomisliti do kolovoza....

----------


## Babette

Meni je LENA krasno ime





> molim glasanje 
> LENA
> NEVA
> TONKA
> SUNČICA
> LAURA
> 
> s tim da imam jednu Ninu, pa bi voljela nekako da si to paše, za sad sam izdvojila ova imena, nemam pojma koje bi

----------


## Smajlić

A *Leda*?  PRekrasno je ime, dugo ga nisam čula, al jedna moja susjeda je neki dan rodila i dala svojoj curki to lijepo ime.

----------


## martinela

> Kako vam se čini ime TERA         ???????????


Jako lijepo ime..... :Very Happy:  Meni se jako sviđa!!!!

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam tek na početku trudnoće nakon puno pokušaja i ako bude cura i ako Bog da da sbve bude u redu ona će zvati Jelena mada je u opciji i Tamara.

----------


## Fae

Moja baka se zvala Jelena....  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

> molim glasanje 
> LENA
> NEVA
> TONKA
> SUNČICA
> LAURA
> 
> s tim da imam jednu Ninu, pa bi voljela nekako da si to paše, za sad sam izdvojila ova imena, nemam pojma koje bi


uz nina mi nekako najvise pase Lena :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Neva :Yes:

----------


## andreja

što velite na ime *UNA?*

----------


## rtg

Mi odlucili još davnih dana Eva...kratko, nepomodno, po njegovoj baki

----------


## Joss

Naša cura će biti Ana.

----------


## winnerica

Moja curka se zove Lira, a moja druga curka će se zvati Zana. Tak će mi sva djeca imati imena sa po 4 slova...

----------


## maribel

Ja sam birala imena za curice odavno, ali mi jeovo draga tema uvijek:
Ivna-neobično, a lijepo i kratko....

----------


## Babette

Kako prolazi Iris? Hvala na komentarima!

----------


## ana.m

J ni ne znam akj nosim ali samo su mi curice na pameti.
I nemam uopće ideja, ali neka od imena koja mi padaju na pamet su Elena, Nika, Nola....
Ne znam, nisam pametna.

----------


## Fae

ana.m i nama se sviđa Nola, ali mi se nekak čini da ih ima sve više...kao i Elena...radije ću onda izabrat neko drugo ime nego da ih se jednog dana 5 odazove na njeno ime....

----------


## Babette

Ima Nola, i Elena, ali ipak jos nisu tako cesta...  za razliku od Nike npr.
Meni je Elena jako lijepo.



> ana.m i nama se sviđa Nola, ali mi se nekak čini da ih ima sve više...kao i Elena...radije ću onda izabrat neko drugo ime nego da ih se jednog dana 5 odazove na njeno ime....

----------


## Jules

> oooooooooo, pa sad sam ugledala prekrasno ime koje sam si davno još bila zapisala da mi se sviđa, MONA, super, već sam ga bila zaboravila, ulazi u konkurenciju


ovaj, mona ti na spanjolskom znaci majmunica, a na talijanskom slengu zenski spolni organ.

----------


## Jules

Meni se svidjaju Nola i Neva, a mm je jucer provalio da oke ne mora bit Suncana al je njemu Iskra grozno i nek se onda zove Kosjenka. Sad za vilu iz bajke nije lose, al kad ju u skoli budu zvali Senka, mrzit ce nas. I Leda mi je lijepo, al mama ima cucka koji se tak zove pa ne mogu dijete tako nazvati (ima ih gomilu, tesko je uopce naci ime koje vec nije upotrijebila za neko stene).
On pak inzistira da ima neko izvorno hrvatsko ime, a ne svidja mu se ni Iskra, Ljubica, Ruzica, Latica, ja pak necu da se zove Vesna, Zdenka, Zdravka ili Zeljka. Neva mi je lijepo ali je u biti Snjezana i def. nije hrvatsko. Ideje? Komentari?

----------


## n.grace

ana.m, meni je Elena prekrasno ime... i mislim da jako lijepo pristaje uz imena tvoje djece.

----------


## n.grace

Jules, meni je Leda krasno ime, posebno, otmjeno, a opet ima neku snagu - baš te mama zeznula s tim štencima...  :Mad: 
Još jedno posebno, izvorno hrvatsko ime je Buga, iako je meni Leda ljepše. Inače, radim u školi, pa uvijek znam koja su imena rjeđa od drugih. Ledu, Nevu i Bugu nikada nisam imala u razredu, ali sam zato imala pregršt curica koje se zovu Dora, Lucija, Petra, Klara... iako mi je i Klara predivno... :Heart: 
Poznajem curicu koja se zove Borna, isto izvorno hrvatsko, ali nije sretno rješenje za roditelje koji ne žele unisex imena (poput mene i MM-a).
Javim ti ako mi još nešto padne na pamet...

----------


## ana.m

Meni je želja bila Klara, ali je brat svoju curicu tako nazvao, tak da mi to otpada.
A Elena ipak ima manje od Nika...
A ne znam. Doduše, ne znam još ni je li cura!  :Laughing: 

Ali muška mi tek imena nikako ne padaju na pamet!

----------


## laumi

> molim glasanje 
> LENA
> NEVA
> TONKA
> SUNČICA
> LAURA


Neva mi je predivno ime.

Laura je moja najstarija curka.

Nola - to mi je još jedno jako lijepo ime.

Sunčica - i to mi je ok, i nije često danas.

----------


## n.grace

> Meni je želja bila Klara, ali je brat svoju curicu tako nazvao, tak da mi to otpada.
> A Elena ipak ima manje od Nika...
> A ne znam. Doduše, ne znam još ni je li cura! 
> 
> Ali muška mi tek imena nikako ne padaju na pamet!


Ime tvog sina je otmjeno, grofovsko, dakle -  ako opet bude dečko, bilo bi dobro da i njegovo ime bude u tom tonu.
Ja sam staromodna po tom pitanju, volim starinska, biblijska imena - da imam sinove, vjerojatno bi se zvali po evanđelistima.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

A to bi bilo???  :Grin: 

Milism da ak bu curica definitivno bude Elena, jer mi je to ime već jako dugo u mislima, čak negdje i oko Ive bilo, ali ne znam zašto Iva nije na kraju bila Elena.
A i postoje dvije, meni jako lijepe pjesme o Eleni...

----------


## apricot

> ovaj, mona ti na spanjolskom znaci majmunica, a na talijanskom slengu zenski spolni organ.


a u Primorju - luđakinja

ana, uz Janka i Ivu... Sofija!

----------


## n.grace

Uz Janka? Recimo, David, Leon, Matej, Filip (iako se sada svaki drugi dečko tako zove, slično kao i Luka, koje mi je prekrasno), Petar, Fran, Nikola/Niko... Sad sam ti stvarno svašta nadrobila... Sjetila sam se, da kad sam nosila svoju drugu curku (a nisam još znala da je cura), razmišljala sam o Nikoli, jer se to ime u našoj obitelji provlači kroz povijest, a starinsko je, svečano i otmjeno (naravno, meni). Ako se još sjetim kojeg, javim ti (iako imam feeling da ti nijedno od ovih neće biti baš nešto  :Laughing: )

----------


## ana.m

David mi je ok...
Moramo se prebaciti na muška imena.

----------


## n.grace

Za curu, ostajem pri Eleni.
Za dečka, vidimo se na dečkima.  :Smile:

----------


## YellowSky

Moji (nasi) favoriti su:
Hana
Asja
Nastasja - ovo mi je najlepse, ali mozda previse rusko i neobicno (dok Anastasija ima dosta u zadnje vreme)
Tarja
a jos i Dalija, Magdalena/Lena...

----------


## Jules

Dunja? Iris? Gita?
apricot, tvoja kci se zove Orka? Jako neobicno, zar po kitu? Zrin mi je jako jako lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## niky88

na početku trudnoće dogovorili smo se za Gabrijelu...ali sada kada to izgovaram malo mi je dugačko ime a i nezgodno jer ja nemogu izgovoriti čisto r..pa malo to čudno zvuči....ali eto neki dan smo se dogovorili oko imena i pri tome ostajemo naša princezica će se zvati:
Lena

----------


## martinaP

U konkurenciji su bile Leda, Neva, Tonka, a na kraju - cura će se zvati Zrinka.

----------


## mfo

Leda, Neva i Lena su mi super imena i bila su mi u kombinaciji za Belu, ali je MM filozofirao pa to nije prošlo
jako mi se sviđa i Kaja

----------


## anima

A kako vam se sviđa Mila? Meni zasad vodi Lena, ali MM nije baš...

----------


## Anemona

Meni je o jednostavnih recimo starinskih imena lijepo:
Lucija
Ana
Josipa
Jana

A od "novijih":
Rea
Ema

----------


## Jules

Mila je zgodno. Meni je i Mara lijepo. Za sada smo se mi uspjeli sloziti jedino oko Dunje. Doduse i to je napredak  :Smile: 
Da li vam se svidja Nela?

----------


## Adri

Moja curica se zove Mia....sad ćemo opet dobiti curicu i vjerojatno će se zvati Elena...., ako još ima koje kratko ime prihvaćam prijedloge!

----------


## dmagi10

Mi se troumimo između Eve, Judite i Barbare.

----------


## Smajlić

Eva je i meni jako lijepo ime, al nekak ne paše uz nas.
Ema mi je br. 1 ak bude curka.
Bela je isto jaaaako lijepo, al jako podsjeća na Ella, a tak mi se zove nećakinja.

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja sam si dala truda pa malo iz kalendara zapisivala imena koja mi se sviđaju i koja bi mogla pasati uz imena moje djece.

*Mila, Nola, Elena, Vita, Dunja, Ena, Mara, Maja.*


Još su mi zapela i ova, ali ta su mi manje zanimljiva (Paula, Ruža, Maša)

----------


## laumi

> Evo ja sam si dala truda pa malo iz kalendara zapisivala imena koja mi se sviđaju i koja bi mogla pasati uz imena moje djece.
> 
> *Mila, Nola, Elena, Vita, Dunja, Ena, Mara, Maja.*
> 
> 
> Još su mi zapela i ova, ali ta su mi manje zanimljiva (Paula, Ruža, Maša)


A ti si baš uvjerena da nosiš curicu? He, he...

Inače, lijepa su mi sva ova imena.

----------


## ana.m

Pa nisam, ali imam najviše inspiracije za ženska imena.Za dečka imam samo 3 ili 4...

----------


## anima

ana.m i ja sam imala inspiraciju i prvi put i sada samo za curke, za dečke samo par, a za curke koliko hoćeš! Mi ćemo dobiti još jednu curku i zvat će se, odlučeno, Lena. U igri je bila Mila i prvi i drugi put ali nije prošlo. Meni je lijepo. Kod tebe stalno primjećujem Elena, mora da će na kraju biti jedna Elena  :Wink:

----------


## llella

naša curka bude mia, imamo već laru.
a lijepa su mi još i hana i ema, i ako bude još cura, zvat će se tako (nekako si mislim da ću imati četiri cure)

----------


## Evitta

mi trazimo ime na L.
ne bi htijela da je jako ucestalo, a opet ni suprotni efekt, da svi ostanu  :Shock: 
trenutno su mi ova lijepa, a vas bi molila da onak objektivno kazete koje vam je naj i dal nisu precudna, tenks :Kiss: 

Leina
Lota
Linda
Leoni
Lora

----------


## Anemona

> mi trazimo ime na L.
> ne bi htijela da je jako ucestalo, a opet ni suprotni efekt, da svi ostanu 
> trenutno su mi ova lijepa, a vas bi molila da onak objektivno kazete koje vam je naj i dal nisu precudna, tenks
> 
> Leina
> Lota
> Linda
> Leoni
> Lora


Meni bi odabir ovisio o prezimenu i o imenima ostale djece (ako ih imaš), da je sve u "istom tonalitetu".
Npr. ako je prvo dijete Josipa (klasićno katoličko), a drugo Lota, to mi nikako ne ide.

----------


## anima

Meni se od neki dan više ne sviđa Lena  :Rolling Eyes: , tako da ne znam što ću. Evitta, važno je i kako sjeda prezime na ime, i obrnuto, ali od ovih nabrojenih meni se sviđaju Lota i Lora!

----------


## ana.m

Meni je od sih ovih imena na L , Linda najljepše.

Lota, Lora i Leoni mi nisu ništa čudna.

Leina mi je čudno.  :Grin:

----------


## mihim

meni je najljepse Leoni. Lora i Leina ok. Lota mi se ne sviđa. a Linda mi nekak zvuci, ko za neku zlocestu.

----------


## AnneMary

zato se moja cura zove Elena, i nije mi žao ni stotinku sekunde!
htjela sam lijepo ime za posebnu curicu, i tako je i ispalo.

kad bude pojačanje bit će to teška odluka, kako nadmašit ime Elena!  :Wink: 

ana.m ja glasam za Elena, naravno ako bude cura! :Grin: 

a od ovih na L. na žalost meni nije kliknilo.

----------


## anima

Tak je i meni s Nina, niti jedno mi nije dovoljno dobro kao to, i nemrem se odlučit, baš me to sad nervira  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AnneMary

moja frendica se mislila između Nika i Nina.
i ja joj velim Nina!
oni se odlučili za Nika, i sad malu od dragosti zovu Nina.  :Laughing:

----------


## Svea

Jučer gledam jednu seriju, i pravnica u njoj se zove Lori. Jako mi se dopalo. Eto, nije baš jako različito od Lora... ali opet ima nekakvu drugačiju energiju. Vidi kako ti se sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## Zaza

Kad mastam o djevojcicama ova imena se vrte.....

Ava
Amber
Allegra
Dalia

----------


## Zaza

Imala sam puno imena na spisku za nju, a na kraju sam svojoj curici dala ime za koje tada nisam ni znala da postoji.....tek kad sam je vidjela shvatila sam da ni jedno sa spiska joj ne pase i isla sam dalje traziti. 

Sad se ne mogu ni sjetiti otkud mi dodje Dalia....moj prelijepi cvijet...

----------


## ana.m

Tak ja imam problema s imenom za dečka, ako bude dečko.Jer niti jedno mi nije tako kao Janko!

----------


## Mima

Pavle?

----------


## ana.m

> Jučer gledam jednu seriju, i pravnica u njoj se zove Lori. Jako mi se dopalo. Eto, nije baš jako različito od Lora... ali opet ima nekakvu drugačiju energiju. Vidi kako ti se sviđa


Davno, dok još nisam ni s prvim bila trudna, MM je htio da se curka jednog dana zove Lori, ja sam htjela Lorena.Ali me kasnije s godinama odbijalo to ime, pogotovo Lori.Neću reći razlog jer bi me mogli razapeti ako kažem na glas.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ako bude curica bit će TARA, TIJANA ili AVA

----------


## Evitta

da znam da treba popasat s prezimenom, :Grin:  zato i trazimo ime na L, na to slovo pocinje prezime i tako se zove nas djecak, sva nabrojana imena pasu uz njegovo, zato i jesam u nedoumici..

meni zasad vode Leoni i Lota, a bas me zanimalo kak ostalim ljudima zvuce

----------


## Evitta

inace, Elena mi je preprekrasno ime :Heart: 
ako se ne uspijemo dogovorit za ime na L, ja bi Elenu!
jedino mm nije nesto odusevljen, ako ne prode kod njega i ako ne bude bilo daljnje inspiracije onda bude Nika, kako bi se prvo zvalo da je bio cura :Grin: 

al ja bi najvise da je na L pa da pase uz sve :Klap:

----------


## rtg

> inace, Elena mi je preprekrasno ime
> ako se ne uspijemo dogovorit za ime na L, ja bi Elenu!
> jedino mm nije nesto odusevljen, ako ne prode kod njega i ako ne bude bilo daljnje inspiracije onda bude Nika, kako bi se prvo zvalo da je bio cura
> 
> al ja bi najvise da je na L pa da pase uz sve


Imam u obitelji Loana..

----------


## Elly

> mi trazimo ime na L.
> ne bi htijela da je jako ucestalo, a opet ni suprotni efekt, da svi ostanu 
> trenutno su mi ova lijepa, a vas bi molila da onak objektivno kazete koje vam je naj i dal nisu precudna, tenks
> 
> Leina
> Lota
> Linda
> Leoni
> Lora


Meni od ponudjenog najbolje zvuci Leoni, naravno pod uvjetom da pase na prezime (IMHO, ne bi se slagalo s prezimenom koje zavrsava na -ic). 

Jesi li razmisljala o imenima poput Lena, Lean(n)a, Lana, Lara, Laris(s)a (eventualno Klarissa - sa C ili K kao pocetnim slovom), Lorka...?

----------


## Evitta

jesam, razmisljala, ok su mi imena Lena, Lana, Lara, al su mi precesta, svako drugo dijete se zove tako..a sad bi bas neko malo rijede..(mada je nika onak ful rijetko ime.. :Grin: )
Larisa, Loana i Leana mi ne sjedaju..

prezime ne zavrsava na ic, i lijepo bi sva pasala, pogotovo Leoni, jedino si mislim da nije onak previse slatkasto.. :Unsure:

----------


## Trina

Moja cura je Lara i jedina je u okolici, kod nas je poprilično rijetko ime. Za razliku od Laura npr koje je često.

----------


## sahra

Tena je lijepo ime!

----------


## kate

Leta
Leda
Luna

Meni se svidja to _Lota_
_valjda kako po cjeli dan gledam pipilotu_

----------


## Linda

> a Linda mi nekak zvuci, ko za neku zlocestu.


 dobro veliš...  :Laughing:  ipak, glas za Lindu

Od ostalih nabrojenih sviđaju mi se Leda i Tena.
I ne, nema niš novoga... dokoličarim samo  :Grin:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja imam Tenu,  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ane80

e ovako nema bas neke velike nedoumica ako bude curka bit ce  LOri ili Anni,a ako bude decko Martin ili Tibor

----------


## ana.m

Ja ću se zadržati ipak na ovom topicu.
Za sada mi Nola vodi, ali moram vidjeti još s MM naravno!

----------


## rena7

> Tak ja imam problema s imenom za dečka, ako bude dečko.Jer niti jedno mi nije tako kao Janko!



Ana, moj tata je Janko. Kada sam bila trudna sa Vidom, na spisku imena bio je i Jan. No ništa od toga, izabrali smo Vid. No, moj Vid djeda Janka uporno zove Jan, Jan, Jan... tako da, ako ću nekada u budućnosti (gle kako se ograđujem  :Smile: ) opet roditi dječaka, mogao bi se zvati Jan.

----------


## rena7

Kada sam tu, da kažem i žensko ime. Već neko vrijeme maštam o Klari  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> Kada sam tu, da kažem i žensko ime. Već neko vrijeme maštam o Klari


Ja sam se tog imena sjetila kada se je Iva već dobila ime...Moja se mama zvala Jasna pa zbog toga.
I da u međuvremenu brat nije dobio curu i dao joj ime Klara, moja druga curica bi sigurno bila Klara.

----------


## Mellyca

> jesam, razmisljala, ok su mi imena Lena, Lana, Lara, al su mi precesta, svako drugo dijete se zove tako..a sad bi bas neko malo rijede..(mada je nika onak ful rijetko ime..)
> Larisa, Loana i Leana mi ne sjedaju..
> 
> prezime ne zavrsava na ic, i lijepo bi sva pasala, pogotovo Leoni, jedino si mislim da nije onak previse slatkasto..


Evitta, a sto kazes na *Luana*?? Tako mi se zove instruktorica aerobica, i bas je slatka cura, pa mi se mozda malo i radi toga svidja to ime  :Smile:

----------


## anima

Mene Luana podsjeća na jednu seriju meksičku i na taj lik, i nikak mi ne sjeda

----------


## mihim

*Linda* sad bi mi trebao smajlic koji se pokrije po glavi od neugode, a nisam rekla da mi osim zlocesto zvuci i profinjeno - ko za neku damu.

----------


## lenka

definitivno Klara (ako se ne pojavi Karlo) .... valjda neće jer ne znam kako ću mužu objasniti da bi neke stvari trebao vartiti u dućan  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> pogotovo Leoni, *jedino si mislim da nije onak previse slatkasto*..


Meni nije slatkasto - hocu reci, ne zvuci mi kao nadimak, kao tepalica... ako me razumijes. 
Ako mislis da ce joj to ime pasati i kad bude imala npr. 70 godina - znas sto hocu reci, neka imena su super dok su djeca djeca, pa i u nekoj odrasloj dobi, a onda covjek ostari i ostane ti ime koje bi vise odgovaralo "mladjoj" osobi... Recimo, to sam se ja pitala za nasu E, da li ce joj ime "stajati" i kad bude bila bakica  :Smile: 

Za Leoni - IMHO, go for it  :Smile:

----------


## ane80

> definitivno Klara (ako se ne pojavi Karlo) .... valjda neće jer ne znam kako ću mužu objasniti da bi neke stvari trebao vartiti u dućan


haha bas si za cistu PETICU  :D

----------


## Ninči

Kako je MM birao imena djeci, rekao je da sljedećem djetetu biram ja ime  :Grin:  A ja imam samo žensko ime i ni ne razmišljam o muškom  :Grin: 

Ako bude curica, bit će Ena. Do nedavno sam govorila Lena, ali nešta mi se više ne sviđa. Ima i jedna priča na tu temu, ali ne biste je skužili jer ne poznajete babu Lenku, a ni mog muža  :Grin: 
Ena mi se oduvijek sviđa...je da je moja svekrva na to prije 2 godine rekla da je "pseće ime jer se njihov pas tako zvao"  :Rolling Eyes:  ali briga me za komentare  :Yes: 

A možda iz inata ako bude muško, nazovem ga Beni pa će imati imenjaka u svekinom dvorištu.

----------


## ana.m

Ena je lijepo ime, i meni je u širem izboru. U širem samo zato jer jedna bliska cura ima Enu...
A tko je krvi tvojoj sveki kad je pesu dala ljudsko ime!!

----------


## anima

Jel vam Sara isfurano? Mene sad poslije Lene (koje mi se definitivno više ne sviđa nakon što sam jedva dobila mm) puca Sara  :Cool:

----------


## ana.m

Da, Sara mi je isfurano...
Ali daleko od toga da nije lijepo!

----------


## Mimek

> Leta
> Leda
> Luna


Meni se jako sviđa Leda

----------


## Evitta

> Meni nije slatkasto - hocu reci, ne zvuci mi kao nadimak, kao tepalica... ako me razumijes. 
> Ako mislis da ce joj to ime pasati i kad bude imala npr. 70 godina - znas sto hocu reci, neka imena su super dok su djeca djeca, pa i u nekoj odrasloj dobi, a onda covjek ostari i ostane ti ime koje bi vise odgovaralo "mladjoj" osobi... Recimo, to sam se ja pitala za nasu E, da li ce joj ime "stajati" i kad bude bila bakica 
> 
> Za Leoni - IMHO, go for it


baka Leoni....ma pase si.. :Grin: 
a tvoja bude mi zvucala ko neka ful moderna baka, onak, finjak obucena  :Yes: 

inace meni Linda zvuci bas profinjeno, lijepo mi je jako,al mi je dosta neobicno za nase podrucje, a mene malo dira kak budu drugi reagirali..

Ena mi je isto prekrasno

neko je spomenuo Luana, nazalost, ne svida mi se bas..

zasad mi vodi Leoni...iza nje Lota..

a vidjet cemo jos, imamo jos vremena, al treba pocet privikavat muza :Grin:

----------


## Evitta

> A možda iz inata ako bude muško, nazovem ga Beni pa će imati imenjaka u svekinom dvorištu.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Mory

Curke, evo da vam se i ja pridruzim

2 sata sam iscitavala stranice od pocetka... i dosla do zakljucka da vise nemam pojma kako bih nazvala ovo malo stvorenje sto raste u meni

Ima jos dosta vremena do termina, i svaki drugi dan mi upadne u uho neko drugo ime.. 

Ugl.. da ne duljim..

*Luana* mi se zove jedna frendica, i meni je lijepo to ime..
*Leda* mi je preprepredivno  :Zaljubljen:  (na mojem je popisu)

a ostala imena s popisa su:
Vita  :Heart: 
Amelie (nona mi je Amelija, a bebica ce se roditi negdje oko njenog rodjendana, pa... jako mi je slatko)
Nola  :Heart: 
Nia
Anemone
Ayra (Aira)  :Heart: 
Asja 
Bea
Jana

..i sad se ti odluci  :Grin:

----------


## sanja007

Ja se malo ubacujem. Vidim puuuno lijepih imena za curke! 
MM i ja se jedva dogovorili - naše mišice će biti Lana i Dunja  :Smile:

----------


## mihim

mi smo mislili, mislili, pise i na prethodnim stranicama dosta - Diana, Asja, Lorena... i dan prije odlucili se za Saru... nismo to ime ni spominjali jer mi se cinilo da ih ima puno, pa skuzili da imamo tri Lorene u ulici haha. i sad mi je bas drago da je Sara, lijepo mi je i njezno.

----------


## liam

> mi trazimo ime na L.
> ne bi htijela da je jako ucestalo, a opet ni suprotni efekt, da svi ostanu 
> trenutno su mi ova lijepa, a vas bi molila da onak objektivno kazete koje vam je naj i dal nisu precudna, tenks
> 
> Leina
> Lota
> Linda
> Leoni
> Lora


linda je bas lijepo ime i lora a cini mi se i da nisam cesto cula ta imena

----------


## SikaPika

> I baba je nekad bila beba.


  :Laughing: 
Meni je ime Vinko sjajno! Odmah zamišljam nekog veseljaka i to ne mislim zbog vina, nego onako. Poznajem jednog Vinka koji je vrlo pozitivna osoba pa zato. Dok recimo poznajem jednu Vinku koja je bila problematično dijete pa djevojka... pa mi to nekako ne sjeda. 
Meni je kod biranja imena bilo važno i to kakve su osobe koje nose to ime, a ja ih poznajem. 
Isto tako, bedira me ako netko da ime djetetu po nekoj teti, ovom, onom, a taj netko je, ne znam, sad ću biti gruba, ali, umro od leukemije u 25.-oj. Nekako bih se bojala... Znam da sad zvuči praznovjerno, ali eto, morala sam to napisati. 
Meni je Melita pored Maše sjajno ime za djevojčicu! I Marija mi je super, a nedavno sam upoznala jednu djevojčicu koja se zove Marea!

----------


## Mory

> Meni je ime Vinko sjajno! Odmah zamišljam nekog veseljaka i to ne mislim zbog vina, nego onako. Poznajem jednog Vinka koji je vrlo pozitivna osoba pa zato. Dok recimo poznajem jednu Vinku koja je bila problematično dijete pa djevojka... pa mi to nekako ne sjeda.


Hehehe, moj djed je bio Vinko... bas veseljak, pozitivac i dobar covjek.. a moja je mama po njemu dobila ime - Vinka  :Grin:  i da, nije uopce za staru babu  :Razz: 
 :Wink: 
..prije par godina se rodila jedna curica kojoj su dali ime Vinka, i tako joj slatko pristaje, tako je medena  :Smile:  ..iz milja - Vinkica, i meni je to bas kjut  :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

> linda je bas lijepo ime i lora a cini mi se i da nisam cesto cula ta imena


Slažem se.
Evo još ponešto na L: Leona, Leonora, Leonarda, Loreta, Livija, Lena, Leni, Luna, Leticija

----------


## n.grace

Još se sjetih: Lara, Larisa, Lorna - i Leda mi je lijepo i ženstveno...

----------


## Mory

> i Leda mi je lijepo i ženstveno...


I meni se ful svidja Leda (grc. jako lijepa zena)  :Heart:  ..ali mm bas i ne.. ehh..  :Grin:

----------


## gumbek

Ja još ne znam spol ali ako bude dečko ime je spremno a za curku se još razmišljam
za sada je favorit: Jana

----------


## an na

Meni su lijepa imena Tena i Lukas  :Smile:

----------


## lenka

nama je ipak najljepše Lola

----------


## bfamily

> nama je ipak najljepše Lola


Moja curica nije znala izgovoriti svoje ime i dugo je sama sebe zvala Lola, zato mi je to ime posebno priraslo srcu  :Zaljubljen: 

Mi smo se odabrali ako drugo bude curica: Una  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

Meni je i *Katja* lijepo ime.

----------


## ana.m

Hm, MM-u se ne sviđa Nola baš a meni je to bo prvi izbor. Sljedeći izbor mi je Ena.

----------


## Fae

Mi napravili naš popis...
Erin
Elani
Gita
Lori
Lyn

Čak postoji opcija da bude recimo Erin Elani ili Lori Lyn... kaj vi velite? E, da, i Elani se ne čita kao Melani nego eLAni

----------


## Anemona

> Mi napravili naš popis...
> Erin
> Elani
> Gita
> Lori
> Lyn
> 
> Čak postoji opcija da bude recimo Erin Elani ili Lori Lyn... kaj vi velite? E, da, i Elani se ne čita kao Melani nego eLAni


Meni su sva prekrasna, ali ih ne bih nikad "dala djetetu" jer su mi bitni drugi uvjeti.
Ali ako vam paše uz prezime i ako su vam lijepa, zašto ne.

----------


## Smajlić

> Meni su sva prekrasna, ali ih ne bih nikad "dala djetetu" jer su mi  bitni drugi uvjeti.
> Ali ako vam paše uz prezime i ako su vam lijepa, zašto ne.


x
ja sam postala ko Anemona.
Čak u imenu ne smije biti ni slovo "R", da si ne lomim jezik. :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

A i *Eva* mi je lijepo ime.

----------


## Cheerilee

ava
tia
una

ali mi čekamo dečkića........ :Cool:

----------


## Elly

Fae, evo ja dajem glas za Erin  :Grin: 

(Razlog za smajlic: virni na potpis  :Heart: )

----------


## CUUuu

Lucija je meni predivno ime  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivaa

mi imamo Gretu, htjeli smo da ne bude uobičajeno i da izbjegnemo sutaciju u vrtiću ili školi  kad  netko zove Greta da ih se deset okrene.

za sada smo čuli za druge Grete ali ne poznamo ni jednu,
i danas smo išli vidjeti rezultate upisa u vrtić..
od 23 djece- dvije Grete :D

ako dobije seku bit će Lola ili Lota. prije Lota, jer za Lola nemam hrabrosti  :Razz:

----------


## dora5

meni je predivno ime Tara,al mm bas i ne.pa drugo u opciji je Laura (ako uipce cekamo curicu :Smile: 
al borit cu se za Taru koliko budem mogla :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Mis mo još nigdje...Ajme uopće više nemam ideja. MM-u se ništ ne sviđa, a ni sam enma ideja...
Uf.

----------


## rozalija

Na zadnjoj kontroli smo saznali da nam stže mala princeza i biće JELENA.

----------


## mihim

meni je ljepse Laura nego Tara. a i ima puno Lara, Tara, Sara  :Heart:  ( sunce moje malo ). Jelena mi bas lijepo, i cini mi se da u novim generacijama nema puno, a u mojim " starim " svaka druga haha.

----------


## jelena.O

ja bila jedina *Jelena* i u osnovnoj školi ( cijeloj) i u srednjoj , pa i na faksu ( dobro bio je muški faks s cca 120 cura u svim godinama)

----------


## ana.m

Joj, ja sve prijedloge koje sam do sada imala MM-u se nije svidjelo...
E sada, sjetila sam se da je davno jednom rekao ( a i ja sam tada to htjela) da nam se curka jednog dana zove *LORI*.
Kak vam se to čini? Ima nešto o tom imenu, da je iem hrvatsko, da je rijetko, uglavnom, ono što mi je bilo najzanimljivije je da je najviše osoba s tim imenom rođeno oko 29.08. Taman.
Baš me zanima kaj bu on rekao!!??

----------


## gumbek

LORI :Heart:

----------


## Fae

> Joj, ja sve prijedloge koje sam do sada imala MM-u se nije svidjelo...
> E sada, sjetila sam se da je davno jednom rekao ( a i ja sam tada to htjela) da nam se curka jednog dana zove *LORI*.
> Kak vam se to čini? Ima nešto o tom imenu, da je iem hrvatsko, da je rijetko, uglavnom, ono što mi je bilo najzanimljivije je da je najviše osoba s tim imenom rođeno oko 29.08. Taman.
> Baš me zanima kaj bu on rekao!!??


Lori je i na našoj listi....a ja trebam roditi 22.08.  :Very Happy: 

A kak si došla do tog podatka kad je najviše djece s tim imenom rođeno?

----------


## ana.m

http://www.imehrvatsko.com/apex/f?p=...RP:-P_IME:Lori

Evo, ovdje se svašta nađe...

----------


## ana.m

Hm, neće mi otvarati link...
Uguglaj "žensko ime lori" i tam bu ti izbacilo ovo kaj počinje sa _www.imehrvatsko..._ i klikneš na to i tam ti svakaj piše.

----------


## anima

i meni se sviđa Lori, baš je lijepo

----------


## Fae

> Hm, neće mi otvarati link...
> Uguglaj "žensko ime lori" i tam bu ti izbacilo ovo kaj počinje sa _www.imehrvatsko..._ i klikneš na to i tam ti svakaj piše.


Ja ukucala Lori i izbacilo mi Lezbijsku organizaciju Rijeka  :Laughing: 

S obzirom da su neka imena otpala, a neka dodana recite mi kak vam se sviđaju Klea, Eli, Erin i Lyn? :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> Ja ukucala Lori i izbacilo mi Lezbijsku organizaciju Rijeka 
> 
> S obzirom da su neka imena otpala, a neka dodana recite mi kak vam se sviđaju Klea, Eli, Erin i Lyn?


Hm, priznajem da je to jedan od razloga što do sada ipak nemamo Lori.. :Embarassed: 

I jedan od razloga što mi je draže Lora od Lori. Ali još ionako ništa ne znam.

----------


## ana.m

Btw, Erin mi se sviđa!

----------


## bzara

Erin je i meni baš lijepo ime! meni se Lora uvijek sviđalo, a i Lori mi je baš lijepo, drugačije je baš zato mi se i sviđa!
naša curka će se zvati Nia! mm je birao ime, i moram priznati da sam zadovoljna odabirom!  :Yes:

----------


## Elly

> Btw, Erin mi se sviđa!


Fae, ana.m, bzara - pa dajte, nek' nas bude malo vise!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Paio

Ania i Lora

----------


## Cheerilee

> ava
> tia /tijana
> una
> 
> ali mi čekamo dečkića........




Jučer uzv (27tj) nije pokazal niš, ni curu ni dečka, beba stišće nogice tako jako da se ne vidi... :Cool: 
tak da ipak ova tri imena ulaze u uži krug (uz muško Tomo..)

----------


## Fae

> Jučer uzv (27tj) nije pokazal niš, ni curu ni dečka, beba stišće nogice tako jako da se ne vidi...
> tak da ipak ova tri imena ulaze u uži krug (uz muško Tomo..)


Mm-u se sviđa Una, a meni nikako da sjedne...sve smo bliže tome da se naša princeza zove Erin.....
Lora je lijepo, ali mm je imao psa koji se tako zvao pa ne dolazi u obzir :/

----------


## Elly

> sve smo bliže tome da se naša princeza zove Erin.....


Yay!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:   (ali ja sam pristrana  :Wink: ) .

----------


## Cheerilee

> Mm-u se sviđa Una, a meni nikako da sjedne...sve smo bliže tome da se naša princeza zove Erin.....
> Lora je lijepo, ali mm je imao psa koji se tako zvao pa ne dolazi u obzir :/



Mi smo za prvu curu imali ime; Lora....
Par tjedana prije nego sam rodila, susjedi nabavili psa, što misliš kojeg imena?! :Cool:

----------


## Fae

> Yay!   (ali ja sam pristrana ) .


Hahahaha, znala sam da ćeš komentirati  :Shy kiss: 




> Mi smo za prvu curu imali ime; Lora....
> Par tjedana prije nego sam rodila, susjedi nabavili psa, što misliš kojeg imena?!


 :Love:  Tak to obično bude.....

----------


## ivaa

od Lole i Lote, došli smo do Vide.
mislim da će Vida (iako još ima puno vremena) biti naš konačni odgovor.

----------


## Fae

> Mm-u se sviđa Una, a meni nikako da sjedne...sve smo bliže tome da se naša princeza zove Erin.....
> Lora je lijepo, ali mm je imao psa koji se tako zvao pa ne dolazi u obzir :/



Na kraju ipak naša princeza nije Erin nego Trina

----------


## ivana s

Meni su zasad favoriti Nera, Lada i Mila ali još ne znamo spol pa nekako nisam uživljena 100% u imena, a za dečka imam jedno jedino, nema dileme  :Yes: 
*ivaa*, Vida mi je jako lijepo.

----------


## Kajo

Erin mi je predivno ime ali MM neće ni da čuje  :Sad: 
Valjda ćemo do poroda smisliti ime

----------


## tua

Ja sam navijala za Nevu, ali mm nije htio...pa je sporazumno Edita  :Heart: 

Ma hrpa imena mi se sviđala, ali su ih zauzeli psi iz susjedstva  :Laughing: 

Lira npr.

----------


## bfamily

Što kažete na Noel? 
To je unisex ime, mm nije baš nešto ali meni je lijepo, znači Božić  :Heart: 
Samo se nemogu odlučiti jeli mi bolje zvuči za dečka ili curicu  :Undecided:

----------


## Dalm@

Noel mi nekako ne paše uz Enola, preslično je.

----------


## Kajo

Noel je lijepo ime, meni nekako više paše za dečka

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

kako zvuči Karla?

----------


## Iva30

Naša cura će biti Sara!

----------


## BebaBeba

Karla i Sara su mi oboje predivna imena!!  :Heart: 

Mi za drugo smišljamo imena, jednom kad bude, ako bude curica biti će ili Tijana ili Tina  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

Već dugo nitko ne piše na ovoj temi, a mi smo totalno bez ideja...
Naime, ne bi baš neko moderno ime, ali ne ni ono pravo staro.
Prelistala sam sve katoličke kalendare na netu (najviše ožujak i početak travnja, jer mi je termin krajem ožujka), ali ništa zadovoljavajuće. MM se od svih iz ta dva mjeseca sviđa jedino *Patricija* iz razloga što bi ime bilo po njemu (Domagoj - na engleskom Patrik, a žensko Patricija), ali se meni čini predugačko i bojih se mogućih nadimaka i izvedenica... 
Još jedan prijedlog MM je *Rafaela (da je bio sin bio bi najvjerojatnije Rafael)* ali meni nekako ne sjeda, možda prije *Mihaela*...
Još sam razmišljala o *Andrijana* ili nekoj izvedenici tog imena, a u zadnje vrijeme mi se po glavi mota i ime *Glorija*...
Bila sam se zapalila za *Rebeka*, ali nam baš ne sjeda uz prezime, koje počinje na R i završava sa ić

Dajte mi neki prijedlog pliiiiz ili komentar na ova napisana, bilo što...

----------


## Peterlin

Glasam za Gloriju - to je bilo jedno od naših imena koja nikad nismo iskoristili jer smo dobili dečke.

Ostala imena s liste bila su Nives (Gospa sniježna) i  Karmen (pjesma)... ne sjećam se više.

----------


## enna

Patricija je lijepo  :Smile: 

Dunja 
Andrea
Silvija
Mirta
Cvita
Beata
Ema
Tihana 
Suzana
Karmela
Magdalena 
Gabrijela

----------


## ana.m

Hehe..evo ova tema. 
Dakle mi smo odlučili ime dan prije poroda.
Mužu se moji prijedlozi nisu baš sviđali, a kako sam ostala u bolnici dan prije poroda (naručeni carski), kad mi je došao u posjetu rekla sam mu nek izvoli reći ime jer želim da se zna kad se bebuška rodi. A on ko iz topa ispalio ELA! A ja reko može!! Bilo mi je i to ime na popisu ali mu ga nisam rekla jer je bilo oko mene cura kojima se kćeri tako zovu pa mi kao bilo bad.
A bilo je baš ono što sam najviše htjela, kratko i lijepo..

----------


## Kosjenka

Na mojoj listi za curku su bile Ida, Leda, Inka i Sofija.
Sofija mi je nekako prednjačila i ako ostanem trudna i bude curka bit će Sofija,možda bez j . Zapravo mi je prekrasno Sophia ali to mi nekako ne sjeda uz domaća prezimena.
I još sam naletila na forumu na jedno prekrasno ime, Anika.
Gloria je prekrasno, Patricija isto i pojma nisam imala da je Domagoj Patrik.
Andrijana mi je malo "pretvrdo", puno mi ljepše zvuči Adrijana(znam totalno drukčije ime).

----------


## Elly

Sjetila sam se nedavno ove teme... U Italiji je sud odlucio u jednom slucaju da se curica ne moze zvati Andrea, zato sto je to u Italiji musko ime. 
Curica je rodjena jos 2007., i kad su je upisivali u knjigu rodjenih, objasnili su im da se po talijanskom zakonu curicama ne moze dati musko ime, i otuda je krenula procedura; sudac se pozvao na zakon, opravdanja da je ime Andrea u drugim zemljama uglavnom zensko ime nije uvazio. Slucaj je prosao nekoliko instanci, i trenutno izgleda da ce joj ime morati mijenjati tako da dobije zenske atribute (npr. Andreina), ili ce joj morati dati novo tipicno zensko ime kao prvo ime, a Andrea ostaviti kao drugo ime... 

I sad se na tu temu javljaju mnogi, npr. nastavnici koji u razredu imaju nekoliko 'muskih' Andrea i jednu 'zensku' Andreu kazu da im se u takvim slucajevima obracaju prezimenom, da ne bi stvarali konfuziju...

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja da rodim 10 curica imam imena za njih,ovaj put je decko,al nadam se da ce drugo dijete bit curica i zvat će se Emili,Viktorija.Nikol,Patricija,Paula ta sva imena su mi prekrasna

----------


## niky88

Kako mi je lijepo otvoriti ovu temu,i sjetiti se svojih trudničkih dana i cijelog popisa sa imenima i sve prekriženo jer se niti jedno ime nije svidjelo mojem mužu..
A onda smo u jednom časopisu dobili 100 imana za djevojčice i 100 imena za dječake...
i tako sam počela ja čitati,več njih pola prekrižila zahvaljujuči mužu,i samo jedno mu se svidjelo..i na to smo obadvoje pristali..a to je Lena :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anitak

> kako zvuči Karla?


 Karla mi je prekrasno ime :Zaljubljen: 
ja imam Laru i ako ikad dobijem još jednu curku zvat će  se Karla :Heart:

----------


## puntica

> Karla mi je prekrasno ime
> ja imam Laru i ako ikad dobijem još jednu curku zvat će  se Karla


i meni je to ime super

ali čini mi se da u zadnje vrijeme same neke karle svugdje oko mene  :Shock:

----------


## vesnare

Otpada i Glorija - MM podsjetila na kavu, pristao bi na verziju bez j, a sveki odmah digla frku da će nam se ljudi rugati...
Idemo u novi krug odabira...

Od nekih logičnih imena smo odustali jer ih imamo u užoj obitelji pa da se ne ponavljaju, npr. Karmela (MM rodom iz sela gdje se slavi gospa od Karmela i blizu tome je i gospa od Anđela), no i Anđelu imamo u obitelji, kuma sam krštena jednoj Andrei, pa i to otpada, a većina drugih navedenih imena su nam u susjedstvu. Naime živimo u zgradi i sad zamislite da svi počnemo vikati jedno ime u glas kad se djeca vani igraju.Uh...

Jeste li gledali u kalendare - kažu da su djeca sretna ako dobiju ime po danu kad su rođena, pa bi po tome naša curka trebala biti ustvari *Gabrijela*, jer mi je termin na Blagovijest..

Patricija je još uvijek na popisu, samo da nadodam još koje...

----------


## Bodulica

> Sjetila sam se nedavno ove teme... U Italiji je sud odlucio u jednom slucaju da se curica ne moze zvati Andrea, zato sto je to u Italiji musko ime. 
> Curica je rodjena jos 2007., i kad su je upisivali u knjigu rodjenih, objasnili su im da se po talijanskom zakonu curicama ne moze dati musko ime, i otuda je krenula procedura; sudac se pozvao na zakon, opravdanja da je ime Andrea u drugim zemljama uglavnom zensko ime nije uvazio. Slucaj je prosao nekoliko instanci, i trenutno izgleda da ce joj ime morati mijenjati tako da dobije zenske atribute (npr. Andreina), ili ce joj morati dati novo tipicno zensko ime kao prvo ime, a Andrea ostaviti kao drugo ime... 
> 
> I sad se na tu temu javljaju mnogi, npr. nastavnici koji u razredu imaju nekoliko 'muskih' Andrea i jednu 'zensku' Andreu kazu da im se u takvim slucajevima obracaju prezimenom, da ne bi stvarali konfuziju...


Samnom je išao 8 godina u razred jedan Andrea.

Dođe mi i sada žao kad se sjetim koliko su ga jadnog zezali da ima žensko ime, a u tome su nerijetko prednjačili nastavnici. 

Šteta, meni je to baš predivno i muževno ime.

Moj sin ima ime koje može isto biti i žensko, iako ovdje u Hr dosta rjeđe nego vani. Uglavnom, obadvoje djece mi imaju jako česta imena i nekad mi baš bude žao što nismo bili malo maštovitiji.

A onda, s druge strane pomislim da su toliko učestala jer su zaista prekrasna imena.

Nisam nešto od pomoći, ali sam sigurna da će Vesnare izabrati lijepo ime za svoju curicu.

Inače, sudeći po Vesnarinom nicku, nekako mislim da smo imenjakine. Čini mi se da je to ime gotovo izumrlo, a nekad nas je bilo na izvoz :Yes:

----------


## *Tončica

kad sam prvi put ostala trudna, bila sam uvjerena da će biti curica i već sa 12 tjedana trudnoće sam znala da će se zvati Taša..... ali bio je dečko  :Smile:   druga trudnoća, opet ista priča, samo sam ovaj put za dečka saznala u 20. tjednu  :Wink:  čekamo da nam dečeci malo porastu, pa ćemo se (nadam se uspješno) baciti na "pravljenje" curke, naravno, po imenu Taša....  :Heart:

----------


## katarinam

> kad sam prvi put ostala trudna, bila sam uvjerena da će biti curica i već sa 12 tjedana trudnoće sam znala da će se zvati Taša..... ali bio je dečko   druga trudnoća, opet ista priča, samo sam ovaj put za dečka saznala u 20. tjednu  čekamo da nam dečeci malo porastu, pa ćemo se (nadam se uspješno) baciti na "pravljenje" curke, naravno, po imenu Taša....


puno sreće sa curom. :Very Happy: 

Ja još ne znam točno dr. je kazala da je dečko, al nije sigurna. Ak bude cura možda će se zvati *Mia*, *Nela* ili *Ivona*  :Love:

----------


## andream

Ivona mi je predivno ime.
Ja još nisam ponovno ni zatrudnila a već imam novo ime u planu: Mirta.

----------


## tetamaja6

ja čekam treću bebu
sin je Ivano
cura Ela,za nju smo odlučili na porodu,dvoumili smo se između Lora ili Ela!

uvijek sam mislila da je glupo ne smisliti ime,imaš 9 mjeseci za smišljanje,ali kad se to meni dogodilo,potpuno mi je jasno :Embarassed: 

sad sam trudna 16 tjedana i već nastaju problemi,MM-u se ništa ne sviđa,a ovo dvoje su dovoljno veliki da imaju svoje mišljenje :Rolling Eyes: 

biti će teška odluka :Grin:

----------


## stellita

Leda, Nuša, Pava, Morana, Una, Ruta, Mirša, Buga....Tara, Orla, Olivia, Ava, Lorna....

----------


## vesnare

Mi ćemo izgleda ipak imati Patriciju, sad da li sa j ili bez?
Bojim se jedino mogućih nadimaka....
Meni se još jedino sviđalo Rebeka, što je blisko datumu poroda i lijepa mi je priča iz biblije, ali nam baš ne ide uz prezime...

----------


## Elly

Patricia - bez j - meni osobno nikako ne pase. 

IMHO, ako ces hrvatski nacin pisanja, sa c, onda stavi i j - Patricija. 
Ako ces talijanski nacin pisanja, sa z, onda nemoj staviti i j - Patrizia. 

Meni je ljepse ovo zadnje, ali navikla sam na tako, pa valjda zato. 

Rebeka je isto prekrasno!

----------


## tetamaja6

trenutno stanje

BRUNA

ARIJAN

----------


## *Tončica

Od prijateljice curka se zove Noa.Uvijek sam to ime smatrala isključivo muškim, al kad ga ovako čujem i povežem s malom slatkicom, savršeno joj pristaje.

----------


## maca2

Nakon što smo prije 5 dana saznali da stiže curica vodile su se žestoke borbe oko imena!

Na kraju sam pobijedila ja i stiže nam - *UNA*  :Zaljubljen: 

MM je htio Franka-ja rekla može za sljedeće ili ako ćeš ti roditi ovo  :Grin:

----------


## MalaRiba

Imate cure na ImeHrvatsko doslovno tražilicu ''ime bebe''

Nakon što se odabere spol, daljnji su kriteriji pretraživanja regija, učestalost, razdolje u kojem ju ime bilo popularno, broj slova u imenu...

Ja sam baš htjela vidjeti da li će mi izbaciti Lucija (ime naše curice) i odabrala sam Primorje, učestalo, i izbacilo mi je: Gigliola, Vazmoslava, Mevljuda, Zejnepa i slična ''dadaizam'' imena. :Grin: 

Možda nekome ipak da inspiraciju!

----------


## andreja

> Nakon što smo prije 5 dana saznali da stiže curica vodile su se žestoke borbe oko imena!
> 
> Na kraju sam pobijedila ja i stiže nam - *UNA* 
> 
> MM je htio Franka-ja rekla može za sljedeće ili ako ćeš ti roditi ovo


 odabrala si prekrasno ime... :Zaljubljen: 
mojem mužu se isto baš nije previše sviđalo ovo ime,ali srećom ja sam birala za djevojčicu,a on bi birao ako bi se rodio dečko... :Grin:

----------


## maca2

> odabrala si prekrasno ime...
> mojem mužu se isto baš nije previše sviđalo ovo ime,ali srećom ja sam birala za djevojčicu,a on bi birao ako bi se rodio dečko...


Ajme,preslatka ti je Una-nadam se da će i moja biti takva! :Zaljubljen: 

Za sada se nitko od rođaka/prijatelja nije oduševio imenom ali baš me briga...meni je super,baš mi je drago što ima još koja (je ne znam niti jednu).

----------


## andreja

u našem selu ima jedna Una koja ima 9god.i kad je ona dobila to ime svi su se čudom čudili imenu... :Shock:  doduše bilo im je čudno jer se kod nas veli za "ona"-"una". kod nas u familiji se isto baš nisu slagali s tim imenom,ali baš me briga,dijete je moje i ime mi je prekrasno. :Zaljubljen:  aak me ko pita kaj je to za ime,ja samo velim dal su ikad čuli za rijeku Unu? :Wink: 
nedaj se pokolebati budu se privikli,kao što su se i moji privikli i sad im više nije čudno ime... :Yes: 
pusa

----------


## kikica2

Kod nas su sad u igri Bruna, Sara, Vita... no ja niti sama nisam sigurna niti u jedno, a MM se najviše sviđa Bruna. Kako vam se čine imena?

----------


## Calista

Bruna mi je predivno ime...tako sam zvala svoju Ivu dok je bila u trbuhu...no MM je pozelio Ivu i dobio je Ivu.
Nadam se jos jednoj curici (jos nisam ni T.) a vec imam ime ADA

----------


## sophie girafe

a kako vam se svidja Ilaria i Maella ili Florijana?
moja curica se zove Alienor sto je francuski oblik imena Eleonora. ne zivim u Hrvatskoj pa se nitko ne cudi, ali u Hrvatskoj ima komentara o Lenoru ili o vanzemaljcima  :Smile: . A meni se naravno jako svidja, jako je i poeticno, ime jedne srednjovjekovne francuske kraljice.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Kod nas su sad u igri Bruna, Sara, Vita... no ja niti sama nisam sigurna niti u jedno, a MM se najviše sviđa Bruna. Kako vam se čine imena?


 
Ja glasam za Vitu  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> a kako vam se svidja Ilaria i Maella ili Florijana?
> moja curica se zove Alienor sto je francuski oblik imena Eleonora. ne zivim u Hrvatskoj pa se nitko ne cudi, ali u Hrvatskoj ima komentara o Lenoru ili o vanzemaljcima . A meni se naravno jako svidja, jako je i poeticno, ime jedne srednjovjekovne francuske kraljice.


Meni se osobn ne sviđaju, ali ja živim u HR...Da živim vani i imam neko drugp prezime...možda. Ovako, ne ne znam ni kako ih pročitati.

Netko je spomenuo ime *Pava*...To je bio moj nadimak ciejlu osnovnu i srednju i mrzila sam kad su me tako zvali (izvedeno od prezimena). I to mi je ime samim time grozno.


P.S. između *Bruna, Sara i Vita* glasam za Brunu jer mij je stvarno jako lijepo a i nije isfurano kao ostala dva

----------


## *Tončica

i meni je Bruna prekrasno  :Heart:   Tena također, Lia, Sara, ali mi je Taša još uvijek na prvom mjestu  :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

da je nas Ivan bio curica, vjerojatno bi se zvao-la Lana.
jos smo imali u opciji i Marta, ali mm to nije bas nesto... ali nadam se ako budemo imat curicu jednog dana, ja bi volila da se zove Marta.... imam jos puno vremena za izborit se  :Wink:

----------


## buci-buci

Evo da se i ja ubacim u vašu raspravu o imenima. Trudna sam 12 tj i još ne znamo spol ali MM i ja već puno razgovaramo o imenima. Nekako nam se sviđa ime Borna ili Noel za curicu. Nekako smo zapeli za muška imena za djevojčicu. Što mislite o tome?? 
Što se tiće dečkića izbor imena je znan odavno  - Mata ili Toma. (ukoliko je muško znat ćemo kako ćemo ga nazvati kad ga vidimo  :Wink:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja se nadam da sad nosim curu, ako je bit će Mira

----------


## mala laia

A mi smo neki dan odlučili da ne želimo saznati spol do rođenja!
Nadam se da nikome od doktora neće izletiti na kakvom pregledu...

Inače, top imena na listi trenutno su:
*cure:* Maša, Tonka, Zara
*dečki:* Oliver, Martin

I da, rekli smo da ćemo pričekati neko vrijeme nakon što se beba rodi da vidimo koje joj najbolje paše :Smile:  To se može, zar ne??

----------


## mamaShe

Ajd da se priključim.
Prvo, volim dugačka imena i volim da djeca imaju i nadimak, to mi nekako obogaćuje cijelu priču. Volim imena koja imaju neko biblijsko značenje, stoga biramo takva imena.
Marta je meni predivno ime, nježno i snažno, znači gazdarica ili gospodarica. Moja teta je Marta, i ime joj pristaje 100 na sat. Kod nje je uvijek sve uredno, čisto, kolači na stolu, pekmezi u špajzi... od nje sam zavoljela biti domaćica. Zato volim Marte.
Kristinu je odabrao tata, i kud ćeš bolje od Krista?
Jakov je uletio kao moj izbor (obje prve T da su bile dečko bile bi Jakov - ja sam čekala svoga Jakova). Onaj koji slijedi Božju petu.

Za ovo čudo u mome trbuhu izrekla sam svoje, a djeca prihvatila: David (ljubimac, miljenik, divan lik Starog zavjeta) ili Sofija (mudrost). Marta želi da je Sofija. Pitam je: a što ako bude dečko? Onda neka bude Sof (veli ona).
Navodno i je dečko, ali žbpv (živi bili pa vidjeli).
Toliko.

----------


## zeljana02

biti cemo uporni dok ne dobijem  :Heart: HELENU :Heart: ...

----------


## mamaShe

Jeeee, jeeee, zeljana, tako treba! Tako smo i mi bili dok nismo dobili Jakova!

A mali Helen će zapravo biti...? Tko?

----------


## zeljana02

> Jeeee, jeeee, zeljana, tako treba! Tako smo i mi bili dok nismo dobili Jakova!
> 
> A mali Helen će zapravo biti...? Tko?


skicni na muska imena...danas sam napisala... :Wink:

----------


## Kosjenka

mamaShe, Sofija mi je jedno od najljepših ženskih imena. Doduše još mi je ljepše Sophie ali pošto živimo tu di živimo prolazi Sofija ili Sofia. I naravno skrečenica Sofi za tepanje i maženje.
Ah, moj P je trebao biti Sofia.

----------


## ana.m

> Ja se nadam da sad nosim curu, ako je bit će Mira


Joj, to je super! Baš si se super sjetila!
Meni je jako lijepo ime Đurđica, ali mužu se nije svidjelo...

----------


## zedra

> biti cemo uporni dok ne dobijem HELENU...


Ovo sam i ja rekla!! Nema odustajanja dok ne dođe Helena. Sada nam stiže Ivano!

----------


## Franciska75

Moje udarno ime je bilo Lola! Ali mm nikako ni cuti! O drugima nisam ni razmisljala jer sam mislila da ce biti odusevljen!
Za sada mi padaju na pamet (za razliku od mm-a koji nema ideja već samo moje prijedloge lajka ili ne  :Grin: ):
Mia
Luca
Taša
Kim
Bela
Antea
Valeri

Imamo jos 2 mjeseca da se dogovorimo! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tetamaja6

kod nas je pala konačna odluka,stiže nam DINA

----------


## laura29

Ako druga beba bude cura vjerojatno će se zvati JUDITA, prva nam se cura zove LAURA. Ako bude dečko, prema muževoj će se želji vjerojatno zvati MIHAEL.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam se predomislila, i ako Bog da da rodim živu i zdravu curicu bit će Buga

----------


## Trina

Meni je još rano za smišljanje imena ali ipak ih u glavi prebirem i razmišljam o njima :Smile: . Kod nas je velik problem to što sam ja premaštovita a muž prevelik klasičar, pa to ide jako teško. Nakon tri mukotrpno smišljena imena, ja stvarno ne znam kako ćemo se dogovoriti za četvrto. Jedini kriterij koji oboje imamo je da ime ne smije biti često u našem mjestu.

----------


## Trina

> Ajd da se priključim.
> Prvo, volim dugačka imena i volim da djeca imaju i nadimak, to mi nekako obogaćuje cijelu priču. Volim imena koja imaju neko biblijsko značenje, stoga biramo takva imena.
> Marta je meni predivno ime, nježno i snažno, znači gazdarica ili gospodarica. Moja teta je Marta, i ime joj pristaje 100 na sat. Kod nje je uvijek sve uredno, čisto, kolači na stolu, pekmezi u špajzi... od nje sam zavoljela biti domaćica. Zato volim Marte.
> Kristinu je odabrao tata, i kud ćeš bolje od Krista?
> Jakov je uletio kao moj izbor (obje prve T da su bile dečko bile bi Jakov - ja sam čekala svoga Jakova). Onaj koji slijedi Božju petu.
> 
> Za ovo čudo u mome trbuhu izrekla sam svoje, a djeca prihvatila: David (ljubimac, miljenik, divan lik Starog zavjeta) ili Sofija (mudrost). Marta želi da je Sofija. Pitam je: a što ako bude dečko? Onda neka bude Sof (veli ona).
> Navodno i je dečko, ali žbpv (živi bili pa vidjeli).
> Toliko.


 
Moj stariji sin je Jakov. Meni predivno ime.

----------


## kikica2

Ja još uvijek nisam sigurna. Svi oko mene zovu je *Bruna* (trudna sam 28 tj.), a ja ne znam...  :Sad: . 
Problem je što nemam nikakvu alternativu koja nam je oboma lijepa. *Sara* mi je puno ljepše ime, al kao što ste rekle, ima ih puno.
Ja bih ju zvala *Lota, Laura*... bila je u igri i *Klea, Nikol.* Ne znam, nadam se da ćemo do poroda odlučiti i da jednog dana neću misliti da sam pogriješila.

----------


## kikica2

Lijepo mi je i *Leona*.

----------


## mala laia

Nama stiže *Maša!!!*

----------


## SikaPika

> Nama stiže *Maša!!!*


 :Heart:

----------


## marmolada

A nama Petra - nije neobično, ima značenje i nadam se da će u životu biti postojana i čvrsta kao stijena.

----------


## marmolada

predobro, meni se jako sviđa, i ja sam htjela to ime ali nije prošlo kod mm bez nekog posebnog razloga pa smo se na kraju odlučili za Petru!!!! još jednom Karla je super ime

----------


## marmolada

meni se jako sviđaju imena s nekim značenjem, a Gabrijela je baš jedno takvo. samo naprijed

----------


## priscila

> Nama stiže *Maša!!!*


predobro mi je to ime!  :Klap:

----------


## mala laia

A na netu sam pronašla da nosi značenje VRAGOLANKA!!!

----------


## priscila

> A na netu sam pronašla da nosi značenje VRAGOLANKA!!!


Ime je izvedeno od imena Marija  :Smile: 

Pa i nek je mala vragolanka, sve Maše koje ja znam su baš super  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala laia

Da, znam da izvorno potječe od Marija :Smile: , ali mi je Maša puuuuno slađe :Heart:

----------


## priscila

> Da, znam da izvorno potječe od Marija, ali mi je Maša puuuuno slađe


I meni isto!  :Yes:

----------


## SikaPika

Mala Laia, tebe bar neće gnjaviti otkud ti se dijete zove Maša. Dobro, nisi Dalmacija, ali si tu, he he!  
Mene babe na pijaci stalno gnjave kad im kažem kako se mala zove, kao, _pa gdje Maša u Slavoniji, šta ste Dalmatinici? Nije mi to ime za dijete, u DAlmaciji se svaka druga baba zove Maša_ (kao da baba nikad nije bila mala). 
A mi Šokci, Podravci i Mađari. To mi je baš smiješno.

----------


## buci-buci

Iako još uvijek ne znamo što ćemo dobiti sviđa nam se ime Ester.

----------


## mala laia

> Mala Laia, tebe bar neće gnjaviti otkud ti se dijete zove Maša. Dobro, nisi Dalmacija, ali si tu, he he!  
> Mene babe na pijaci stalno gnjave kad im kažem kako se mala zove, kao, _pa gdje Maša u Slavoniji, šta ste Dalmatinici? Nije mi to ime za dijete, u DAlmaciji se svaka druga baba zove Maša_ (kao da baba nikad nije bila mala). 
> A mi Šokci, Podravci i Mađari. To mi je baš smiješno.


Eh, tako su i nama sa Laiom! Zašto smo djetetu dali katalonsko ime, a mi živimo u Hrvatskoj... Čuj, moraš malo radosti dati i drugima :Smile: , da ne komentiraju ime, već bi našli nešto drugo za zabavu!

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ilona, morana, lejla, erin, ida...

jedino što su ilone osuđene na višestruko ponavljanje imena prilikom predstavljanja jer ih svi uredno prekrste u ivone.

----------


## anđela444

Definitivno Anđela ili Pamela...meni su oba imena jako lijepa...bude li prva cura Anđela (dolazi nam za 2 mj.)...iduća će biti Pamela !!
Neznam zašto svi zaziru od imena Pamela (zbog Pamele Anderson)...mislim da svako ime nosi pomisao na neku slavnu osobu zar ne?...Uostalom najbitnije je da se nama svidja!!

----------


## Baby Boy

Joj meni su od ženskih imena lijepa Viktorija, Viviana, Valentina, Veronica.... tako na V

----------


## martinstoss

Imena koja su meni bila draga su se pomalo izlizala, nažalost, a to su: Dora, Ema i Sara. Sviđaju mi se biblijska imena: Debora, Miriam i Rebeka, ali baš ne idu s našim prezimenima. I još mi se sviđaju: Jana, Lorena, Olivia i Paula.

----------


## ana.m

Olivia  :Heart:  kao Sandy  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Starinska imena iz naših obitelji uz uobičane Ane, Marije i Štefanije (imam dečke, pa nismo iskoristili): Anastazija, Agata, Julijana, Elizabeta, Emilija, Rozi (Rozamund)

----------


## mrcinela

Nea, Una, Rina, Riana, Alina, Aleyna

----------


## kikica2

> Sviđaju mi se biblijska imena: Debora, Miriam i *Rebeka*, ali baš ne idu s našim prezimenima.


 Rebeka mi je lijepo i nagovaram muža da se tako zove naša curica (umjesto *Bruna*), ali on ne odustaje  :Crying or Very sad: , a ni moj stariji sin. Urotili su se protiv mame  :Mad: .  Kod muža prolazi i *Antea*. 
Pomagajte!!

----------


## tetamaja6

mi smo opet na početku,Dina je otpala! :Rolling Eyes: 

ja sam se predomislila!

MM ne želi niti smišljati,ali zato moje sabotira :Mad: 

Ameli
Lota
Rima
Nadja

i svako malo nađem neko novo ime! :Wink:

----------


## martinstoss

> Rebeka mi je lijepo i nagovaram muža da se tako zove naša curica (umjesto *Bruna*), ali on ne odustaje , a ni moj stariji sin. Urotili su se protiv mame .  Kod muža prolazi i *Antea*. 
> Pomagajte!!


I Bruna i Antea su izvedenice od muških imena, a to se meni ne sviđa, a da ne govorim da su oba imena vrlo obična. Rebeka je lijepo, a još je skraćeno možeš zvat Beki, to mi je tako slatko. Reci ti tvom mužu da TI nosiš to dijete 9 mjeseci i da ćeš se TI previjat od bolova na porodu i da ćeš TI dojit, mijenjat pelene, ustajat noću..., pa da onda možeš barem ime ti odabrat. Ja navijam za Rebeku!

----------


## rozalija

Ja još nisam ni trudna po drugi put (i ko zna hoću li i biti) a kada bih rodila drugu curku bila bi Gabrijela ili Eva.A da je dečkić u pitanju bio bi David.

----------


## ivana zg

Noemi
Ruth
Ameli
FRANKA
Rahela
Lea
Melani
Ela
Ena
Judita
Paola
Meri
Marta
Lara
Laura
Mia Rahela
Elisa/Eliza
Nicol
Natali
Rea
Patricija
Lucija
Eva
Nora
Nika
Noa
Dora
Gabriela
Mihaela

moja se zove EMANUELA

----------


## ivana zg

Emma
Elena

----------


## ivana zg

moje frendica iz Dalmacije zove se Nevia, frend Dalio

----------


## enya22

> Ja još nisam ni trudna po drugi put (i ko zna hoću li i biti) a kada bih rodila drugu curku bila bi Gabrijela ili Eva.A da je dečkić u pitanju bio bi David.


*rozalija*  :Zaljubljen:  
Eva je i meni lijepo ime za curicu.

----------


## gabica80

leona
ena
ema
lota
*katja*
bruna

----------


## apricot

> Reci ti tvom mužu da TI nosiš to dijete 9 mjeseci i da ćeš se TI previjat od bolova na porodu i da ćeš TI dojit, mijenjat pelene, ustajat noću..., pa da onda možeš barem ime ti odabrat. Ja navijam za Rebeku!


da ja ovako razmišljam o našem zajedničkom roditeljstvu, ne bih ni imala dijete s tim čovjekom  :Undecided:

----------


## genius

x  ovakvo je i moje razmišljanje....


leona
luana
lamija
katja
rebeka
ramona 
lorena /  loreta

----------


## kikica2

> da ja ovako razmišljam o našem zajedničkom roditeljstvu, ne bih ni imala dijete s tim čovjekom


 Ajme cure, nemojte baš tako  :Shock: . Ja volim svog muža i imamo već dvoje djece za koje smo zajednički birali imena i divan je otac. Samo sam htjela reći da se ovaj put ne uspijevamo dogovoriti oko imena (koje sam na početku trudnoće ja predložila, a sada se premišljam), no svi ju već tako zovu a njima dvojci se jako sviđa, dal iz navike već il radi imena ...ne znam. 
Htjela sam samo da mi pomognete oko izbora imena - koje se vama više sviđa, tako da vidim i tuđa mišljenja, a ne da njega izkritizirate.  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

kikice,  :Love: , pa nemoj ovo osobno shvaćati...

nije ime nešto što nam određuje pozicije u obitelji niti parametar koji "klasificira" tko koliko radi/muči se.
zato mi je zasmetao komentar koji je napisala martinstoss.
ok, možda ću ja doista nametnuti ime koje se meni sviđa i nije me briga što muž o tome misli, ali to svakako neću opravdavati svojim većim "zaslugama".
dijete je zajedničko, a ime će, ako ne može drugačije, odrediti onaj koji je tvrdoglaviji, uporniji, tko zna ucjenjivati, pustiti suzu, lupiti šakom... već ovisi o tome kakvi su odnosi u toj obitelji.

----------


## kudri

> Ja sam se predomislila, i ako Bog da da rodim živu i zdravu curicu bit će Buga


prekrasno ime, tako nam se naš najdržai pas labrador zove :Smile:  i mama joj je bila buga...hihi, tako da je meni asocijacija na pse, ali izvorno je ljudsko, da...

----------


## Calista

Svidjaju mi se 2 "pseca" imena
Ada i Maris

----------


## bijelko

Ja bih Gloriu ali ona kava je zahebala stvar  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lucas

> Svidjaju mi se 2 "pseca" imena
> Ada i Maris


evo mene to upće ne asocira na peseke...kod nas se tak ne zovu  :Grin: 
recimo meni se sviđaju Tara i Lora 
a kod nas su to asocijacije za pse....

----------


## vlac

Nama se dopalo ime Regina (znači kraljica),
al imamo dečka.
Lijepo je i Korina

----------


## kikica2

nema ljutnje  :Smile: !

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja bih Gloriu ali ona kava je zahebala stvar


Pa prevedi kavu iliti ime... Zašto ne bi dijete bilo Slava ili Slavica? 

Uf, da imam žensko dijete, bome bih razmislila o tome... Starinsko, lijepo i domaće.

----------


## zibba

Meni se osobno ime Rebeka jako sviđa. Moj izbor za Helenu je bio Helena, Rebeka ili Gabriela, ali se mm-u nije svidjelo Rebeka. Sada ako je cure biti će najvjerojatnije Rebeka ako me ne nadglasaju ovi moji. MM-u ne preostaje drugo nego se ipak nadati da je dečko ako ne želi to ime za dijete iako on od početka tvrdi da je cura jer kao on ne zna napraviti sina kao ni njegovi rođaci koji svi od reda imaju kćeri.

----------


## crvic

nasa curka ce se zvati pavla, ako se dr nije zabunio pa bude pavo

----------


## klara

> evo mene to upće ne asocira na peseke...kod nas se tak ne zovu 
> recimo meni se sviđaju Tara i Lora 
> a kod nas su to asocijacije za pse....


 Kad je MM bio mali imali su mačka koji se zvao Đuro. Svekrvi je uvijek bilo neugodno s prozora zvati mačka jer se tako zvao i prvi susjed  :Grin:

----------


## bijelko

> Pa prevedi kavu iliti ime... Zašto ne bi dijete bilo Slava ili Slavica? 
> 
> Uf, da imam žensko dijete, bome bih razmislila o tome... Starinsko, lijepo i domaće.


i meni je dosta lijepo ali me asocira na nekog antipatičnog pa samim time otpada...

----------


## gupi51

Naše ideje su Kim, Nola ili Nora. I ne možemo se nikako odlučiti. Sada se zezamo da ćemo malenu zvati Ej.

----------


## frka

gupi, ja sam jos godinama prije njenog rodjenja imala istu dilemu  :Grin:  - Nola ili Nora. konacni odabir je ovisio o tati pa je na kraju Nola... i savrseno joj pase  :Heart:

----------


## Ninjago

I moja je Nola,isto tatina i bratova zelja.

----------


## tetamaja6

kod nas dilema još uvijek :Rolling Eyes: ,ja u 35. tjednu!

moj prijedlog je VEGA,ali u Osijeku već godinama postoji disko klub s tim imenom,MM ni čuti :Rolling Eyes: 

sljedeći moj prijedlog KARIN,ali sin misli da je to muško ime :Rolling Eyes: 

i još uvijek smo na početku! :Mad:

----------


## gargamelica

Nisam sigurna ali nisam procitala da je netko spomenio ovo ime  :Wink: 
Za par dana nam stize Karmela  :Smile:

----------


## zmea

Susjeda mi je Karin...nikad nisam čula da je Karin muško ime.Meni su lijepa imena Hana,Gita,Lea,Lana,Tena...sva kraća...ali ja imam sina pa ništa od biranja...

----------


## Lucas

ja sam komplicirana.... stvarno.... neznam dal ću pronaći žensko ime koje mi se sviđa ( a mm-u pogotovo)
nesmije biti dugačko, 5 slova max, nesmije imati R u sebi, ni završavati na -ana....
bilo bi poželjno da počinje na L a većina na L mi se ne sviđa (tj.mm-u, al njemu se ništa ne sviđa) 
tak da..... istražujemo.....

----------


## Trina

Meni se sviđa Saša za curicu. 

Ali djeci je ime prestrašno pa nam nije opcija (mada još ne znamo što nosim, ja sam se nekako bazirala na curici) i još nekoliko ruskih imena. Ne znam koji mi je k s tim ruskim, dvoje od troje djece, uključujući mene, imaju rusko ime. Možda sam bila kakva ruska grofica u prošlom životu. Ili djelatnica ruskog bordela :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> Nisam sigurna ali nisam procitala da je netko spomenio ovo ime 
> Za par dana nam stize Karmela


Pravo žensko, ženstveno ime. Sviđa mi se

----------


## aneri

Mislila sam da će kod nas to biti komplicirano za odabrati, ali nije bilo. :Smile: 
Stižu nam *Tonka*  :Zaljubljen: i *Lara* :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MoMo

> Meni se sviđa Saša za curicu.


 :Heart: 


prijateljica moje L se tako zove i preslatka curica prava Sašjenka, kako joj nekad tepaju.

----------


## koksy

Danas sam saznala da ipak nosim decka, al da je curica zvala bi se Dora! Toliko mi je to ime lijepo, onako cvrsto a zenstveno.

----------


## Lucas

> Meni se sviđa Saša za curicu. 
> 
> Ali djeci je ime prestrašno pa nam nije opcija (mada još ne znamo što nosim, ja sam se nekako bazirala na curici) i još nekoliko ruskih imena. Ne znam koji mi je k s tim ruskim, dvoje od troje djece, uključujući mene, imaju rusko ime. Možda sam bila kakva ruska grofica u prošlom životu. Ili djelatnica ruskog bordela


daaaaa...sva ruska imena su divna.....

----------


## Pinky

i ja obožavam ruska imena

----------


## The Margot

> Meni se sviđa Saša za curicu.


To je "moje" ime za curicu! Saša...

----------


## The Margot

Ili Margerita ili Marion ili Erin...

----------


## Trina

> To je "moje" ime za curicu! Saša...


Je? Super, možemo ga podijeliti :Grin: 

I meni i mužu se sviđa ali djeca još ne popuštaju. Ustvari kćer mi je najstroža po tom pitanju, ne želi ni čuti za Sašu. Morat ću je obraditi nekako.

Ja zapravo još ne znam što nosim, nije mi dr dao niti naznake ali ja sam sebi utuvila u glavu da je žensko i skroz sam se psihički pripremila na kćer. Bude li dečko morat ću skroz mozak prešaltati u drugu dimenziju. I na drugu temu :Grin:

----------


## The Margot

> Je? Super, možemo ga podijeliti
> 
> I meni i mužu se sviđa ali djeca još ne popuštaju. Ustvari kćer mi je najstroža po tom pitanju, ne želi ni čuti za Sašu. Morat ću je obraditi nekako.
> 
> Ja zapravo još ne znam što nosim, nije mi dr dao niti naznake ali ja sam sebi utuvila u glavu da je žensko i skroz sam se psihički pripremila na kćer. Bude li dečko morat ću skroz mozak prešaltati u drugu dimenziju. I na drugu temu


Možemo dijeliti, no frks!  :Smile: 
Ja nažalost još nisam trudna, ali uvijek se uhvatim kako se zamišljam sa kćerkom. Iako, bila bih zahvalna za dijete bilo kojeg spola, ali prvo mi uvijek padne na pamet curica. 
I Sašu vidim ko malog zvrka  :Smile:  Ime mi je istovremeno i slatko i nježno, ali ima i karakter.

----------


## Lucas

> Ja zapravo još ne znam što nosim, nije mi dr dao niti naznake ali ja sam sebi utuvila u glavu da je žensko i skroz sam se psihički pripremila na kćer. Bude li dečko morat ću skroz mozak prešaltati u drugu dimenziju. I na drugu temu


 :Laughing:  ovako i ja.... uredno zabrijala na curu .....  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Evo, instinkt me nje prevario. Dr je potvrdila da je curica!! A što se imena tiče...totalno bez inspiracije

----------


## n.grace

Čestitam, prekrasno!

----------


## apricot

Trina, Saša je toliko lijepo ime da ni tvoja kći nema pravo glasa!
Kad si ona bude rađala, neka daje kako hoće, ti daj svojoj curici onako kako se tebi sviđa.
Eto, Punticina malena hoće da joj se buduća seka zove Palenta, a moja je htjela da joj se brat zove Licko.
Pa ti slušaj djecu!

----------


## malo janje

Posto sad nosim curicu moj muz je odlucio se za VALENTINA i ne odustaje od toga tak da dolazi mala tina mada bi ju ja nazvala ena-gabrijela

----------


## ana.m

Ajme, Saša, sad mi je krivo da se mi nismo toga sjetili...Divno ime!

----------


## koksy

Ja sam svojoj mladoj seki dala ime Natalia, mama je htjela Maja al ja sam bla uporna. Srecom pa sam tad imala vec 13 godina pa mi imena poput ovh koje je Apricot spomenula nisu padala na pamet  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Trina čestitam!
što se imena tiče Saša u meni budi jako lijepe asocijacije
ime mi je istodobno i nježno i frajersko, baš po mjeri 

inače, ako ja jednom ostanem trudna moj kćer želi da to bude Tereza
nema šanse

----------


## sirius

Čuj kad smo kod djece (ko što je spomenula Apri) , kad je moja mama bila trudna htjela sam da se sestra zove Ruža.
Obzirom da se rodio brat odlučila sam da bude Ružan, ali roditelji me nekako nisu slušali ...(srećom  :Grin:  )

----------


## puntica

> Čuj kad smo kod djece (ko što je spomenula Apri) , kad je moja mama bila trudna htjela sam da se sestra zove Ruža.
> Obzirom da se rodio brat odlučila sam da bude Ružan, ali roditelji me nekako nisu slušali ...(srećom  )


zaaaaaakon

zamisli to, brat i sestra: Ružan i Divna  :Laughing: 

kao što kaže Apricot moja je zabrijala da će dobiti seku i da će se zvati Palenta, tj. seka palentica  :Shock: 
a ako slučajno bude braco onda Gris  :Rolling Eyes:  (ali zamolit će doktora da mu odreže pišulinca pa da ipak bude seka)  :Laughing:

----------


## Šiškica

Ne znam jel curica ili dečko, još je rano.. MM je odredio ime za curicu *Terezija* ( nije mi loše, dapače prekrasno , al starinsko) i nebi htjela da moja curica nosi to ime ( moja mama se tako zove i moja najdraža obožavana pokojna baka)  a  moj favorit je *Filipa* , i ne namjeravam popustiti..  :Grin: 
ak ne popusti zvat će se Dora.

Za  dečka je odredio Krešimir, a ja se ne bunim  :Yes:

----------


## Trina

> Čuj kad smo kod djece (ko što je spomenula Apri) , kad je moja mama bila trudna htjela sam da se sestra zove Ruža.
> Obzirom da se rodio brat odlučila sam da bude Ružan, ali roditelji me nekako nisu slušali ...(srećom  )


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Lucas

> Evo, instinkt me nje prevario. Dr je potvrdila da je curica!! A što se imena tiče...totalno bez inspiracije


 :Zaljubljen:  divno....čestitam....nadam se da ni mene moj neće prevariti....instinkt mislim  :Grin: 

nakon angažiranja frendica u potrazi za lijepim imenom u užem su izboru Leona, Tena, Tessa, Saša i Rina....
prvi izbor je bio Lucija (Lucas i Lucija) al smo odustali 

zašto je tako lako izabrati muško ime nego žensko????
muških imam bar 5 odprve u užem izboru

----------


## tetamaja6

evo da se pohvalim,mi smo se konačno odlučili!

čekamo svaki dan *Emili*

----------


## Tina.

Ljudii, ako je u pitanju djevojčica predlažem imena: Ariela, Antonina, Anabela,Tijana...

----------


## Tina.

Ako je u pitanju djevojčica kao kod mene predažem: Ariela, Antonina, Anabela, Alisa...Ta su imena meni na listi, evo u 7 sam mjesecu, ja i moj dragi smo se složili da čemo birati između ovih imena!

----------


## Trina

Ja i dalje pojma nemam. Vrtimo nekoliko imena ali nijedno nam nije ono pravo. Saša mi se sve manje sviđa, ne znam zašto. Čini mi se da će cura dobiti ime kad dođe kući iz rodilišta, kad se malo upoznamo jer stvarno nemam inspiracije

----------


## Tina.

Da, biranje imena je teško, ja sam nekoliko izabrala koja mi se sviđaju najradije bi djetetu dala sva ta imena ali nemogu...

----------


## prirodna

Lina
Lora
Mila

Još su mi OK (al ne za moje dijete :Laughing: ) Dora i Tatjana

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mi od danas znamo da nam dolazi cura....

vjerojatno Magdalena......

----------


## katarinam

> Mi od danas znamo da nam dolazi cura....
> 
> vjerojatno Magdalena......


lijepo ime

----------


## tinaM

> Mi od danas znamo da nam dolazi cura....
> 
> vjerojatno Magdalena......


Moja ljepotica je Magdalena i njezin je prijedlog da se i seka tako zove.
U 38. sam tj., a MM i ja se ne možemo usuglasiti oko imena.
Ja bi Gabrijela, Doroteja ili Katarina, a on Đurđa (ja sva u čudu!?!, jer ne znam jel se zeza il misli ozbiljno)
 :Laughing:

----------


## Lucas

> divno....čestitam....nadam se da ni mene moj neće prevariti....instinkt mislim


ipak me prevario..... selim se na muška imena...

----------


## donna

Mi imamo curicu KARLU a ako jednog dana bude i sin voljeli bi da je TIN hahaha još se i rimuje :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Bemti, pola popodneva sam provela kopajući po internetu i tražeći neko žensko ime koje bi mi se svidilo. ili ja nisam normalna ili je sve to bezeze. Što ću, kako ću nazvati dijete? Nervoza me puca, za dva mjeseca ću roditi, već par mjeseci znam da je žensko a ništa mi nije kako treba. Nijedno nije onako kliknulo. Ne volim kratka imena, ne volim ni neke kerefeke od stranih (moja djeca imaju domaća ruska :Grin:  osim najstarijeg sina koji ima naše), znači bez ipsilona, duplih slova itd, ne volim prečesta...ma ne volim ništa čini mi se.

----------


## crvic

mm i ja smo htjeli pavlu, ali moj sinek kaze da mu je to ruzno ime, za baciti u smece!!!
i on je odabrao mara! srecom, i nama se svidja tako da cemo za mjesec i pol dobiti maru  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

mara je prekrasno ime! mi imamo marka tako da nam ne bi pasalo (a nisam niti trudna) ali baš mi se sviđa.

----------


## flopica

Trina ne paničari, imaš još puno dana. mi smo iz bolnice trebali izaći a nismo ime još odabrali 
osim toga kad vidiš bebu možda će ti sinuti neko ime koje je stvoreno baš za nju!
a budući si ljubiteljica ruskih imena meni osobno su lijepa - Sonja, Stasia, Nađa, Kalina....

----------


## zibba

Ma Trina da te utješim, ni ja još nemam ime, a niti znam što nosim. Isto mi je termin za cca 2 mj i zbilja ne znam gdje da nešto iskopam. Za starije cure sam imala za svaku u pripremi dva-tri imena koja su dolazila u obzir i u rodilištu bih se odlučila za jedno od njih koje mi se činilo da odgovara djetetu. Najgore je to što mi se ona alternativna imena koja su ostala neiskorištena, više i ne sviđaju toliko jer su u međuvremenu dosta iskorištena a ne sviđa mi se da mi dijete ima ime kao i pola okolice. Sada ćemo vidjeti, nemam inspiraciju, a traže se imena grčkog porijekla jer i starije obje imaju takvo pa da ovoga puta ne odstupimo od tradicije.

----------


## puntica

> Bemti, pola popodneva sam provela kopajući po internetu i tražeći neko žensko ime koje bi mi se svidilo. ili ja nisam normalna ili je sve to bezeze. Što ću, kako ću nazvati dijete? Nervoza me puca, za dva mjeseca ću roditi, već par mjeseci znam da je žensko a ništa mi nije kako treba. Nijedno nije onako kliknulo. Ne volim kratka imena, ne volim ni neke kerefeke od stranih (moja djeca imaju domaća ruska osim najstarijeg sina koji ima naše), znači bez ipsilona, duplih slova itd, ne volim prečesta...ma ne volim ništa čini mi se.


ma šta se ti brineš, ima će ti već doći kad bude trebalo  :Grin: 

moja je dobila ime kad je imala neznamvišekoliko dana. s obzirom da nismo bili sigurni je li dečko ili curica nismo se previše ni trudili oko smišljanja imena. imali smo nekoliko u užem izboru, ali nijedno od tih imena nije bilo 'njeno' ime. imenovana je kad smo se malo upoznali  :Zaljubljen: 

kad pomislim da mi je jedno od imena na popisu bilo Judita  :Rolling Eyes: 


ovaj put je opet, kažu, cura. ime će dobit nekad, svakako u zakonskom roku od mjesec dana nakon rođenja.
i uopće se ne brinem zbog toga. ime će doći samo od sebe, prije ili poslije

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Meni se sviđa Saša za curicu.


da sam imala još jednu kći bila bi Saša
to mi je tako lijepo za curu, nježno i snažno
(a nekako mi to ime nije opcija za dječaka, mada su više dječaci Saše)

malo bi i svoju narcisoidnost nahranila :Cool: 

ali čovjek snuje, Bog određuje

----------


## no@

> Bemti, pola popodneva sam provela kopajući po internetu i tražeći neko žensko ime koje bi mi se svidilo. ili ja nisam normalna ili je sve to bezeze. Što ću, kako ću nazvati dijete? Nervoza me puca, za dva mjeseca ću roditi, već par mjeseci znam da je žensko a ništa mi nije kako treba. Nijedno nije onako kliknulo. Ne volim kratka imena, ne volim ni neke kerefeke od stranih (moja djeca imaju domaća ruska osim najstarijeg sina koji ima naše), znači bez ipsilona, duplih slova itd, ne volim prečesta...ma ne volim ništa čini mi se.


....a kako ti zvuči Maša?

----------


## ani4

Mm i ja smo se, cim smo vidjeli plus, dogovorili da ce cura biti Lora.
A decko...hm... tu ce biti malo vise problema. Jedva smo i ova tri izabrali...

----------


## Cheerilee

> Mm i ja smo se, cim smo vidjeli plus, dogovorili da ce cura biti Lora.
> A decko...hm... tu ce biti malo vise problema. Jedva smo i ova tri izabrali...



Ani4 jel to peto ime odabirete?
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ani4

> Ani4 jel to peto ime odabirete?


Aha!  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Čestitam, divno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pužić

čestitke ani4

----------


## ani4

Hvala vam!
Nadam se da se necu morati seliti sa ove teme na muska imena.  :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

> Hvala vam!
> Nadam se da se necu morati seliti sa ove teme na muska imena.


Držimo fige da ostaneš tu!!

----------


## corsa25

u nedjelju je rođena jedna prekrasna djevojčica s isto tako prekrasnim imenom-MAJA

----------


## Trina

čestitam ti Ani, i ja ti držim fige za curu :Smile:  

Netko me pitao, Maša mi se ne sviđa, zasad imamo jedno, dva imena koja su nam u điru ali nijedno nije pravo. Vidjet ćemo

----------


## ana.m

Mi ćemo dobiti jednu malu Tonku!

----------


## puntica

> Mi ćemo dobiti jednu malu Tonku!


kako to misliš?  :Trep trep:

----------


## ana.m

> kako to misliš?


Hehe...nisam ja! Buraz! Isto 5.!

----------


## aishwarya

> kako to misliš?


upravo sam to ja htjela pitati!

----------


## puntica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a ja mislilaaaaa  :Grin:

----------


## Totto

Ako bude kako moja mama priželjkuje i kako ja predosjećam, nama na proljeće roda donosi Mašu  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

Meni se sviđa Lota, Anika, Katarina.... Nemam pojma. MM ne želi o imenima dok ne znamo šta je... Ne vjeruje mi da je cura  :Cool:

----------


## Kosjenka

Anika mi je predivno.
Srećom nisam trudna jel se ne bi mogla odlučiti između Lede, Sofije i Anike  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Anika je moj favorit  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

mene ime Anika asocira na jednu prekrasnu curicu koju su roditelji kao dvomjesečnu bebu poslali na tri mjeseca s bakom na more "jer joj je bolje tamo nego s nama biti u gradu"
otada nikako to ime ne mogu povezati sa sretnim djetetom  :Sad:

----------


## flopica

ajme apricot nisi to trebala ispričati
sad i ja imam takvu asocijaciju

----------


## apricot

a što bi tebi bilo bolje nego meni  :Sad:

----------


## Linda

mene Anika asocira na curicu iz Pipi Duge Čarape
"poslušna i uredna, uvijek lijepo izglačanih haljinica.. plavih uvojaka i velikih plavih očiju..." ili tako nešto

----------


## Lutonjica

s margitom je bila velika dvojba između anike i margite, pa je zara odlučila margita  :Smile: 
a ova priča od apri, fakat ne kužim kak ljudima tak nešto padne na pamet

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je anika - seven of nine  :Grin:

----------


## Kosjenka

I meni je Anika bila seven of nine, ali u zadnje vrijeme mi je više neka barbi iz crtića, neka smrznuta princeza.
Isto tako do negdiprije mi je Annabel bila Annabel Lee, a sad mi je kravica Anabela iz nekog crtića.

----------


## MoMo

> mene Anika asocira na curicu iz Pipi Duge Čarape
> "poslušna i uredna, uvijek lijepo izglačanih haljinica.. plavih uvojaka i velikih plavih očiju..." ili tako nešto


X i bas mi je nekako milo to ime

----------


## Cheerilee

Stalno mi se u mislila vrti ;_ Tesa_.....
Moji su svo troje na _T_

A nisam čak niti trudna,  :Cool:

----------


## andiko

Fakat....!! Ja cijelo vrijeme mislim otkud mi Anika....a ono seven of nine...i rekao MM da mu se ne sviđa...a skroz puši sedmu od devet....možda prođe  :Razz: 

Sviđa mi se i Una...

----------


## Lutonjica

> I meni je Anika bila seven of nine, ali u zadnje vrijeme mi je više neka barbi iz crtića, neka smrznuta princeza.
> Isto tako do negdiprije mi je Annabel bila Annabel Lee, a sad mi je kravica Anabela iz nekog crtića.


Barbie i Pegazova čarolija
sjećam se da me bilo začudilo što zara nije izabrala aniku, baš zbog barbie.

----------


## flopica

> a što bi tebi bilo bolje nego meni


a što ne bi?  :Cool:

----------


## Trina

Ja još ne znam :Smile:   Imam još 6 tjedana do poroda a ne sviđa mi se ideja da rodim bebuškicu a da nemam ime spremno. Nisam znala da je uopće moguće da biranje imena za 4. (ČETVRTO!) bude tako stresno. Ili smo ispucali sve ideje na prvih troje

----------


## sammy

Ako bude cura zvat će se Tea ili Lea. Budući su sve cure na tri slova nebi mjenjali tradiciju.

----------


## anima

jel može netko tko zna zadovoljit moju znatiželju i reći mi kako se zove mikkina curkica, baš me ludo zanima a nigdje nemrem nać  :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

nastja

----------


## anima

lijepo, tako mi se zove kolegica, hvala apri

----------


## eris

Trina,
meni lijepo ime Nađa i Klara, i Aneta(mislim da je to poljsko)
Ja sam sinu htjela dati ime po ocu(koji je već bio umro). mama me spriječila, i onda smo dobilo opomenu, jer u roku 4 sedmice nismo smislili ime. Zato Trina, pronađi bar 2, 3 imena kao alternativu. Beba nam se zove Emira, i ona nam je treća, a imali smo ime pola sata prije odlaska u bolnicu. Samo smo prvoj odmah znali kako ćemo.

----------


## MoMo

Trina, sta bi sa Sashom?  :Smile:  

@ eris, emira :Heart:  meni je to tako divno ime

----------


## eris

MoMo, thx!
Kako smo hitro odlučili super joj stoji. Mamina vladarica!

----------


## Trina

Saša je još uvijek u igri. I još jedno lijepo rusko na S. Vjerojatno će biti jedno od ta dva. Ali ja sam mislila da će mi nešto od toga baš kliknuti kao ono pravo.

----------


## apricot

Staša?
to mi je presuper!

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam prvi put birala muško i žensko imaew ,iskoristili muško, za drugi put je trebalosmislit muško, iskoristili žensko, pa za treće birali žensko iskoristili muško,

inače da je bila cura bila bi Sonja

----------


## puntica

> Saša je još uvijek u igri. I još jedno lijepo rusko na S. Vjerojatno će biti jedno od ta dva. Ali ja sam mislila da će mi nešto od toga baš kliknuti kao ono pravo.


možda ti klikne kad vidiš prvi put zagrliš svoju curku  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MilicaMIca

Mia, Jana, Luna, Angelina, Nela, Matea, Iva, Lara....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## katarinam

Meni se dopada Mia i Nela ali kod MM ne dolazi to u obzir

sad razmišljam o Margiti ili Mireli ako bude cura ????'

----------


## genius

katarinam jel to če biti nesto novoga kod tebe,a da ja nisam u toku ili??????    :Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> sad razmišljam o Margiti ili Mireli ako bude cura ????'


Ja mislim kako je Mirela jedno pregenijalno ime!
Već ga generacijama nema, a zvuči i dovoljno starinski i dovoljno moderno.

----------


## puntica

> Ja mislim kako je Mirela jedno pregenijalno ime!
> Već ga generacijama nema, a zvuči i dovoljno starinski i dovoljno moderno.


 :Laughing: 

izletila mi kava kroz nos po cijeloj tipkovnici  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

nadam se da nisi prehlađena i da uz kavu nisu izletjeli i šmrklji :bljak:

----------


## andiko

> izletila mi kava kroz nos po cijeloj tipkovnici



Sva sreća da pijem vodu, a ne kavu ...i sad mi smajlići ne rade...a vrištim od smijeha................

puntica...točno te mogu zamislit...tako je i meni bilo

----------


## Peterlin

Ufff... sad mi je pao na pamet neki tekst od prije 40 i više godina u reviji "Svijet" gdje su nabrojali neobična imena (a ja sam tad još imala neizbrazdani mozak pa zapamtila dva): Naranča-Hedviga i Traktorka 

S druge strane, ime može izgledati neobično, ali ga stvarno uvijek povežeš uz osobu koju upoznaš: Rosamund mi je bilo neobično ime sve dok nisam upoznala jednu osobu s tim imenom koja mi se dopala, pa sam to ime prestala smatrati neobičnim.

Kako god bilo, više nisam u prilici djeci birati imena. Morala sam samo s nekim podijeliti ovu Naranču...  :Grin:  ali tko zna, da sam upoznala tu osobu i da mi se dopala, ime više ne bih smatrala čudnim.

----------


## Elly

Peterlin, sad si me sjetila...
Kad smo birali ime za E., komentirali smo naglas pred prijateljima da nam se, izmedju ostalih, svidja ime Iris. 
A frendica na to ubaci, "A zasto ne izaberete neko lijepo, nase ime?"
Pa smo Iris preveli u Perunika, spojili s nasim prezimenom - i crknuli od smijeha. :D

----------


## katarinam

> katarinam jel to če biti nesto novoga kod tebe,a da ja nisam u toku ili??????


da stiže još jedna beba iduće godine...držimfige da bude cura barem ja mm bi opet dečka

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni je Mila lijepo ime

----------


## anima

Mila  :Heart:  I prvi i drugi put smo se mm i ja dvoumili oko ovog imena, zezamo se da ako bude (ali nemamo u planu) treća curka, da je to Mila  :Heart:

----------


## Canaj

evo, izgleda mene u trbuhu bocka jedna mala Vida.
Nije bas cesto ime ili? nisam bas procitala sve kaj ste pisale......
a znam i jednu malu zove se Ruta.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Canaj,  :Heart: 
Upravo je Vida naš drugi izbor, pa tko zna...
možda nakon Magdalene bude i Vida....

----------


## Kosjenka

Vida mi je predivno, ali u mom mjestu često prezime.
Sada sam se sjetila još jednog krasnog imena, Franka...

----------


## Peterlin

> evo, izgleda mene u trbuhu bocka jedna mala Vida.
> Nije bas cesto ime ili? nisam bas procitala sve kaj ste pisale......
> a znam i jednu malu zove se *Ruta*.


Pa da, ime je starinsko i to je zapravo ljekovita i začinska biljka. Drugi naziv je rutvica (kao iz Priča iz davnine: Bratac Jaglenac i sestrica Rutvica)

Ne bi me iznenadilo da je to i oblik biblijskog imena Ruth.

----------


## Lucas

Vida..... prvi put čujem al mi je prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 

(a ja još uvijek na ovom pdf- nekak se nedam uvjerit da je opet dečko  :Laughing:  )

----------


## flopica

> meni je Mila lijepo ime


Mila je jedno od vrlo mogućih kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

*Lucas,* u nadi je spas  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

> Vida..... prvi put čujem al mi je prekrasno 
> 
> (a ja još uvijek na ovom pdf- nekak se nedam uvjerit da je opet dečko  )


A vidiš riječki je zaštitnik Sv.Vid i svake godine na Dan grada Rijeke sva djeca s imenom Vid i Vida dobiju poklon od gradonačelnika i pozvani su na domjenak. Zato ih je svake godine sve više i više. 
Inače talijanski naziv za "šaraf" je vida. I tako je mi u krajevima geografski bliskim Italiji i zovemo.

----------


## flopica

*Beti* vida kao šaraf je dosta čest naziv, samo što se izgovori nekako brzo, dok je Vida sasvim drugačiji izgovor, nekako otegnutije, polaganije
nadam se da će bar netko razumjeti što ja to hoću reći  :Laughing: 
inače i u mom kraju je Vida nekada bilo često ime, dok je danas rijetkost
a zapravo je baš lijepo

----------


## Lucas

> A vidiš riječki je zaštitnik Sv.Vid i svake godine na Dan grada Rijeke sva djeca s imenom Vid i Vida dobiju poklon od gradonačelnika i pozvani su na domjenak. Zato ih je svake godine sve više i više. 
> Inače talijanski naziv za "šaraf" je vida. I tako je mi u krajevima geografski bliskim Italiji i zovemo.


i ja biser isto.... 

čula sam za muško ime Vid....znam par ljudi koji se tako zovu.... čula sam i za sv.Vida al nikad kao žensko ime  :Grin: 


flopica- da....nadam se,....nadam se.....  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Vida je na španjolskom - život.
u Italiji Vita, u Španjolskoj Vida.

Ja ih poznajem barem desetak... to je u Srbiji bilo jako često ime, a sada ima u Zagrebu malih djevojčica koje se tako zovu.
Krasno mi je ime...

----------


## Trina

Kod nas ima dosta starijih žena koje se zovu Vida. Meni nije privlačno baš zbog onog šarafa o kojem se aloprije pričalo, nama je šaraf vida.

----------


## Canaj

ma da...znam za sv. vida jer je on zaštitnik mjesta gdje žive moji... i neki prapraujak se zvao vid, al to smo sve saznali naknadno....nama je bitno da se slaze ime uz prezime a i da ne odudara previše od imena starijeg brace.

ovo sa šarafima mi je bas simpaticno, a na mene ne djeluje jer ne kuzim talijasnki tak dobro...
više bi se priklonila ovom španjolskom tumačenju, za mene u ovom trenutku itekako znakovito tumačenje. :Saint:  Nisam znala da ima sve više malih zagrepčanki s tim imenom ,neka...

i Franka mi je isto lijepo al mm ne paše

AndrejaMa  :Smile:  baš zgodni sinkroniciteti

----------


## Canaj

e da, kad već spominjem mm - on je npr htio da cura ima ime Jaga...on je to ime analizirao do u detalje s obzirom na "zvuk" koji mu se sviđa....(prezime je dakle premekano pa bi on htio malo"tvrđe" i konkretnije) uh al sam objasnila.....

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam znala jednu tetu Jagu,bakicu s placa,kod nje sam svašta radila umrla u kasnim godinama skoro 90, radila celi život na zemlji.

----------


## jelena.O

> Pa smo Iris preveli u Perunika, spojili s nasim prezimenom - i crknuli od smijeha. :D


to je moj cvijet

----------


## Elly

> to je moj cvijet


Ja obozavam cvijet (i imam pun vrt perunika, sumskih - ostavili smo ih kad se kuca gradila da i dalje rastu  :Heart: ), ali khm, kao ime... + sa nasim prezimenom... bilo je _zaista_ smijesno.  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> ovo sa šarafima mi je bas simpaticno, a na mene ne djeluje jer ne kuzim talijasnki tak dobro...
> više bi se priklonila ovom španjolskom tumačenju, za mene u ovom trenutku itekako znakovito tumačenje.


Talijansko i spanjolsko tumacenje je isto: vi*d*a (spanj.) = zivot; vi*t*a (tal.) = zivot. 
Razlika je samo u jednom slovu, znacenje je isto.  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Inače talijanski naziv za "šaraf" je *vida*. I tako je mi u *krajevima geografski bliskim Italiji i zovemo*.


U dijalektu, da. Inace, tal. vite = saraf, vijak.


(ontopic, zaboravih prije komentirati): Mila je bas krasno, krasno ime.  :Heart:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Da se opet vratim na Vida i Vidu....
Upravo je zaštitnik i mog rodnog mjesta sv. Vid, a ženska inačica mi je baš super.
I znam već nekoliko cura koje imaju to ime, a i sin naše kume je Vid.
Povezivanje u mom rodnom kraju (SZ HR) ili pak središnja i istočna Hrvatska je na sv. Vida.
Možda za Istru i Dalmaciju koje imaju više talijanskih riječi ili pak naginju tom govornom području je povezano sa nečim drugim - šarafima....

Da, Canaj, vidiš, dobro si primjetila, svašta nas povezuje...
termin poroda, mjesto poroda, pa sada čak i imena........tko zna što li ćemo još doznati.......... :Laughing:

----------


## Canaj

> Da, Canaj, vidiš, dobro si primjetila, svašta nas povezuje...
> termin poroda, mjesto poroda, pa sada čak i imena........tko zna što li ćemo još doznati..........


evo vidiš, još sutra kad budem prolazila kroz Sesvete samo fali da te negdje sretnem ono tipa :"oprostite gospođo..ispalo vam je nešto"  :Laughing: 
al meni je najzanimljivije kad veliš da će_ NAKON_ Magdalene možda doći i jedna mala Vida.  :Klap:

----------


## Canaj

> Ne bi me iznenadilo da je to i oblik biblijskog imena Ruth.


Evo nisam o ovome baš razmišljala na prvu loptu, al onda mi je čak sinulo da bi mogla biti i ova "linija povezivanja": Ruta - Ruth - Reut....Naime sad sam se sjetila jedne djevojke Reut, al ona je iz Izraela...tak da tamo to vjerojatno ne zvuci tak egzoticno -kod nas bi to bilo vjerojatno - jako cudno ime... al onda tu je ime Rea.....pa ne znam vise ...izgleda da su nam se pomijesali "babilonski jezici" heheheheh.


Lucas - super mi je ova tvoja upornost hehehe

----------


## AndrejaMa

> evo vidiš, još sutra kad budem prolazila kroz Sesvete samo fali da te negdje sretnem ono tipa :"oprostite gospođo..ispalo vam je nešto"


... nikad se ne zna...




> al meni je najzanimljivije kad veliš da će_ NAKON_ Magdalene možda doći i jedna mala Vida.


... sve je moguće...kako ne jednom topiku piše "kao da se srce još nije smirilo"...ali tako sada razmišljam, kad se rodi i krene "šou" možda i promjenim mišljenje...

 A Ruta i jest biblijsko ime, prevedenica na hrvatski - latinski Ruth, ali hebrejski Rut

A od neobičnih ili rijetkih imena.. susjeda dala ime Rajna, imam poznanicu koja je dala ime Mura...same rijeke ...

----------


## Lucas

jučer sam kod doktorice u čekaonici vidjela jednu malu princezicu koja se zove Leana  :Zaljubljen:   (tako se izgovara, neznam dal se i tako piše, al je divno) 

ajme, zaljubila sam se u to ime.....

----------


## nevenera

sad sam 10 tt, još ne znamo spol ali se nadam da će biti curica. ime smo odabrali već davno Kosjenka

----------


## Kosjenka

e to je divno ime  :Smile:

----------


## nevenera

ljudima je većinom neobično i dobivamo svakave komentare, ali meni je predivno. mm ima gustu crnu kosu, odmah zamislim bebu i padne mi na pamet ivana brlić mažuranić, nije uopće trebalo puno mozgati. sad samo da bude pišulja

----------


## Trina

Imam još ravno mjesec dana (iako se nadam da će biti bar malo ranije :Smile: ) i bit će ili Saša ili Sonja. Vjerojatno ovo prvo ipak

----------


## Tomy

A moja curka bi bila _Tena_

----------


## riba26

Meni se svidjaju *Emma*, *Lea*, *Lana*, *Lola*, *Meli*, *Melania*, *Zara*, *Ava*.... i od sada *Leana*..  :Smile:

----------


## Totto

MD i ja od početka naše veze jednostavno znamo da će nam se kćer zvati Maša  
Druga krasna imena za curicu su mi Helena i Iris  :Smile: 

Zapravo je puno lijepih imena, ali koja nažalost povezujem da nelijepim ljudima...

----------


## Tomy

Slažem se iako ih ja ne povezujem baš s lijepim/nelijepim ljudima, nego s cjelokupnim dojmom koji je netko ostavio na mene, tak da sam od puno zapravo lijepih imena, odustala

----------


## jelena.O

> Imam još ravno mjesec dana (iako se nadam da će biti bar malo ranije) i bit će ili Saša ili Sonja. Vjerojatno ovo prvo ipak


jel Saša rezerva ak ispadne i muško,Sonja je bila naš izbor ( reko mi frend *Sonja fatale*)

----------


## Trina

Nije, Saša mi se za dečka ne sviđa. A i iskreno se nadam da ipak neće ispasti dečko jer su u većini u našoj obitelji :Smile: , taman fali jedna cura. Nisam se još odlučila koje od ova dva imena će biti

----------


## Bebinja

> sad sam 10 tt, još ne znamo spol ali se nadam da će biti curica. ime smo odabrali već davno *Kosjenka*


Predivno,bajkovito i snažno ime!

Meni se i Rujana posebno svidja. I Tereza,Sonja,Sofija,Amalija,Rozalija...

----------


## Totto

Pod _nelijepim_ ne mislim na vanjski izgled, već na karakter  :Smile:

----------


## Tomy

...sorry, pogrešno protumačeno...

----------


## Vrijeska

i nama je Vida bila u najužem izboru
minutu nakon što sam se porodila odlučeno je koje ćemo ime dati - imala sam tri imena na izbor - Ana, Mara i Vida

----------


## zibba

Napokon je s 37 tt dr na UVZ izletjelo da čekamo curu, pregovori još traju, moji imaju takve šašave prijedloge da se sve čini da ću ipak ja odnjeti pobjedu u biranju imena a to je ili Rebeka ili Patricia - ovisi što će mi se više slagati s curkom kada se rodi. Osim ako ne smisle moji nešto upotrebljivo u međuvremenu i nadglasaju me ( baš se i neću dati tako lako nadglasati).

----------


## AndrejaMa

rebeka.... jako lijepo....  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Meni se sviđa i Rebeka i Patricia. A jel to prva cura ili imaš već kćer?

----------


## zibba

Treća, imam dvije cure Doroteu i Helenu.

----------


## puntica

Ja sam neki dan sanjala da će se moja curka zvati Vita.
mm me, naravno, popljuvao, njemu je to ime, kako bi on rekao: knjaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vida znam nekoliko, ali ne bih svoje dijete tako nazvala jer meni to ime znači samo jedno: šeraf  :Grin: 


Zaključila sam da bi Vita bio dobar odabir (ne samo jer sam to ime sanjala lol) jer bi onda moje cure imale imena koja na talijanskom, zajedno, znače: moj život (Mia i Vita)  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Elly

> Zaključila sam da bi Vita bio dobar odabir (ne samo jer sam to ime sanjala lol) jer bi onda moje cure imale imena koja na talijanskom, zajedno, znače: moj život (Mia i Vita)



I onda jos trecu curicu, da se zove Bella, pa imas Bella (la) Mia Vita  :Heart:

----------


## Trina

> Treća, imam dvije cure Doroteu i Helenu.


Super mi je to, uvijek sam bila ljubomorna na sestre (ja je nemam) a pogotovo kad ih je više, super!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Ja sam neki dan sanjala da će se moja curka zvati Vita.
> mm me, naravno, popljuvao, njemu je to ime, kako bi on rekao: knjaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
> 
> Vida znam nekoliko, ali ne bih svoje dijete tako nazvala jer meni to ime znači samo jedno: šeraf 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaključila sam da bi Vita bio dobar odabir (ne samo jer sam to ime sanjala lol) jer bi onda moje cure imale imena koja na talijanskom, zajedno, znače: moj život (Mia i Vita)



Ma ne mogu vjerovat...ja, naime, nisam trudna, ali neprestano mi se po glavi mota misao kako će se moja druga djevojčica ( ako je bude ) biti Mia.

I reci mužu da nema pojma.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> I onda jos trecu curicu, da se zove Bella, pa imas Bella (la) Mia Vita


i onda još sina Che...

----------


## Elly

> i onda još sina Che...


Aha :D

----------


## puntica

> i onda još sina Che...


 :Laughing: 

Mia mi je i onako rekla da kad ona i palentica malo narastu, moram roditi i bracu da tata ima nekoga tko će ga voljeti  :Rolling Eyes: 

onda se predomislila. zaključila je da 1 braco nije dovoljan, nego trebaju 2, pa da budemo 3 cure i 3 dečka, jer inače nije fer  :Shock: 


Onda je rekla da mogu palenticu nazvat kako god želim, ali ako se bude zvala vita ona će nju zvati cegevita (cedevita, jel)

uz takvo dijete i takoga muža palentica će ostat bezimena zauvijek  :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

> onda se predomislila. zaključila je da 1 braco nije dovoljan, nego trebaju 2, pa da budemo 3 cure i 3 dečka, jer inače nije fer


tako i moje cure razmišljaju .... :Grin:

----------


## marta

Pa šta, i ja tako razmišljam.  :Aparatic:

----------


## AndrejaMa

I ja tako razmišljam... za sada....
bit ćemo dvije curke, a njih trojica.... :Cool: 
tko će ih u red dovesti....
tko zna....

----------


## Trina

Zato će nas biti 3:3. Ko zna zna, reka bi moj ginekolog :Laughing:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Svaka čast Trina!!!
Ili treba na znanju čestitati TM?!?

----------


## Trina

Pa mužu vjerojatno :Smile:

----------


## genius

danas sam vidjela jako lijepu djevojčicu imena  Valnea,,,, :Zaljubljen:   meni je ime preljepo i naravno totalno novo i neobično   :Wink:   ah tko zna......

----------


## mlada.majka

Imam i ja jedno neobično,al baš mi je super-Belinda.A da imam još jednu curicu sigurno bi se zvala Denissa,a ni Hana mi nije loše...
Jedna cura što je bila samnom u sobi kad sam rodila P,malenoj je dala ime Anarita,isto mi je baš lijepo ime,a i neobično...

----------


## Lucas

> danas sam vidjela jako lijepu djevojčicu imena  Valnea,,,,  meni je ime preljepo i naravno totalno novo i neobično    ah tko zna......



ja znam jednu 22godišnju Valneu tak da mi to nije novo,al mi je prekrasno...
ima i muška izvedenica - Valneo ...nije loše al me podsjeća na Matea a to mi nije lijepo muško ime....



Anarita.... možda bi mi se više svišalo da je Ana Rita, al dobro.... opet me podsjeća na Lvkyjevu Araritu koja mi je divna

----------


## mala-vila

vila
aria

----------


## genius

malo sam guglala i vidjela/saznala da je ime Valnea dosta često u Rijeci,Sv.Nedjelji,Labinu i malo u Zg..  :Smile:  ja nisam imala pojma,zivim na drugom kraju hr.  :Grin:   ,al svsjedno prekrasna su mi neobična i nesvakidašnja imena.......i dalje mi među "onim prvim"imenima :Zaljubljen:  :Yes: !

----------


## Lucas

ma daj? eto, nisam znala..... je,baš je krasno.....


( neznam šta još uvijek radim na ovoj temi)   :Laughing:

----------


## Kate76

S obzirom da je Tara u rodilištu bila tri dana bezimena, ne bih se čudila da mi se to dogodi i ovaj put, premda mozgamo (a i onda smo mozgali) cijelo vrijeme. MM hoće Nina, T. hoće Magdalena, a ja hoću Luna. Trenutačno nitko ne popušta i svak se bebi obraća svojim odabranim imenom  :Grin: . Lijepa imena su mi još Leona, Elen, Mare... Vida je i kod mene vida tj. šaraf. Znam jednu malu preslatku Reu, to mi je isto lijepo ime. Ruth mi se ne uklapa u naše područje, jerbo je kod mene (dalmacija) ruta u biti stara krpa.
Da nosim dečka navijala bi za Vitu ili Marina.

----------


## Kate76

I da *Trina* čestitam!

----------


## astral

mi smo se prije tri godine bili odlučili za ime mia. onda sam rodila ii ugledavši njeno lice ime joj nikako nije pristajalo, pa je par dana bila bezimena pa je moja seka predložila ime nikol :Heart:  koje joj je naravno savršeno pristajalo :Zaljubljen: 

e, sad mi se sviđa ime adela ali MM nije oduševljen, imate li koju ideju za ime a da "ide" uz nikol?

poznanica je nedavno rodila curicu i dala joj ime korina a starija cura se zove domina.  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

meni uz nikol pase Emili i Sofia

----------


## astral

> meni uz nikol pase Emili i Sofia


pa, iskreno i nisu mi nešto ali predložit ću MM-u pa ćemo vidit
hvala na preporuci :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

pa ako ti nisu nesto nemoj predlagati :Smile:  po mom misljenju ime ti prov treba biti "nesto". Ja sam imala listu imena za svoju kcerku i na toj listi nije bilo Lucija ali nekako 7 dana nakon dolaska iz rodilista shvatili smo da je bas ona Lucija  :Smile:

----------


## irena02

Meni je lijepo ime Lota!

----------


## erina

Otkako smo saznali da nam seka stize mozgamo vec neko vrijeme. Nemamo apsolutnog favorita, meni je puno imena ok ali nijedno ono pravo. Ali Nola je odusevljena imenom Stela, meni ok (ovaj put mi ime nije tako bitna stavka samo da je sve ok) al mi je tako slatko koliko se ona bori s MM-om (kojem to ime i nije nešto) i koliko je uporna da se izbori za sekino ime da mi je ime sve draze  :Zaljubljen:  A čini mi se da i njegove brane se tope  :Wink: 

Inače lijepa su mi imena: Doria, Kaja, Emili, Natali, Niki...

----------


## Lutonjica

Nola i Kaja mi lijepo idu zajedno

----------


## erina

Meni je to ime super ali jedna jako draga nam osoba se odaziva tim imenom pa nam nekako ne sjeda baš za seku, "baka" Kaja jedna i jedina  :Grin:  Uglavnom sva imena koja su meni na listi su prisutna među prijateljima i obitelji pa mi to onak... Stelu nemamo a još je pukla i rima: Nola i Stela  :Rolling Eyes:  :Laughing:

----------


## Kate76

Erina, ne bi vjerovaka ali Stela je i Tarin favorit od prije nekog vremena. Winx utjecaj, naravno. Al bit će ipak neko drugo ime, samo još ne znamo koje.

----------


## erina

Ma daj :Laughing:  kod N ime zapravo nije poteklo od winxica jer ih ne gleda i nije neki fan, ona ih sve zove winxice, nema pojma koja je koja (ja posumnjala pa ispitivala  :Wink:  ) Jedino ako se po vrtiću se spominjalo to ime pa joj ostalo u uhu. Mi smo bez veze jedan dan čitali i nabrajali imena i ona kad je čula Stela to je bilo to, al koji je pregovarač to je za krepati :Laughing:

----------


## astral

uuu...i meni je stela lipo ime ali MM nije baš oduševljen-ko bi njemu ugodio :Rolling Eyes: 

ali pošto smo i zadnji put curki dali ime tek nakon što se rodila i to ime koje uopće nismo ni razmatrali...mislim da će i ovaj put biti tako

----------


## erina

A ne...ja sam rekla da birališta zatvaram kad uđem u 9. mjesec trudnoće, nemrem ja tako  :Grin:  
Ima ona stranica http://imehrvatsko.net/ i tu po meni najveći izbor, stvarno se ima češljati danima po imenima, a mene su neka i usput dobro zabavila  :Laughing:

----------


## astral

anela?

----------


## ana.m

> tako i moje cure razmišljaju ....


Ohohoh i moji tako razmišljaju, stalno mi govore (Janko pogotovo) da nas je malo i da nas treba biti 6  :Shock:  i da moram roditi još jednog bracu pa da budu 2-2 (djeca). A kad ja kažem, a kaj bumo ako opet bude seka, njegov je odgovor vrlo ležeran "Pa onda budeš rodila još dva brace!!!"  :Grin:

----------


## eliot

Moj popis prijedloga za našu curicu koja se treba roditi u ožujku je:
Marica
Mirta
Magda
Miriam
Adela
Tesa
Sofia
Koraljka
Sva su mi jednako prekrasna.
MM ne želi uopće još razgovarati o imenima, tako smo i za malog odlučili ime na putu za rodilište.

----------


## apricot

Marica  :Heart:

----------


## astral

adela i anela su mi lijepa imena...

----------


## eliot

Ja poznam jednu Adelu i jednu Anelu i jednu Magdu koje su jako lijepe. Valjda i to utječe ljudima na izbor imena, ako ga asociraš s nekim tko je lijep.

----------


## astral

> adela i anela su mi lijepa imena...


tek sam sad vidila da se ponavljam :Embarassed:  :Laughing:

----------


## ...ribica

....Evelyn, Melanie, Arwen, Karolina....

----------


## flopica

Mirta - mirisno i nekako veselo
Sofi - jedan od mojih favorita  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

A ja sam u obitelji prije desetak dana dobila jednu maaalu djevojčicu po imenu Dunja! (po onoj iz Smogovaca).
Meni je ime predivno (mužu nije pa se zato niti jedna naša tak ne zove)

----------


## ana.m

p.s. ne znam jesam li to igdje napisala, ali meni je ime Đurđica jako jako lijepo . Ali eto...opet muž! Ti muževi.

----------


## Trina

I meni je Dunja (isto zbog Smogovaca) super i bilo je opcija za našu curu ali mužu se nije svidilo.

----------


## Smokvica.

Naša će bit Una.. muž baš i ne daje neke prijedloge, stavio je veto na  sva moja dalmatinska lipa imena, a mala je sa pocoya, dore i tonke došla do une. sad je u bajkama pa je predložila snježana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## astral

mama  mi je predložila Deni....?
vidit ćemo šta MM misli

----------


## apricot

> Naša će bit Una.. muž baš i ne daje neke prijedloge, stavio je veto na sva moja dalmatinska lipa imena, a mala je sa pocoya, dore i tonke došla do une. sad je u bajkama pa je predložila snježana


a što nedostaje imenu Snježana.
meni je prelijepo.
i bila bi jedina, a ne jedna od mnogih

----------


## acqua

kako vam se čini Flora?

----------


## Lutonjica

prekrasno. nikad prežaljeno.

----------


## Smokvica.

> a što nedostaje imenu Snježana.
> meni je prelijepo.
> i bila bi jedina, a ne jedna od mnogih


Ma nemam ja ništa protiv imena nego njenih ideja.. sutra će gledat winxice pa će reč da joj se seka zove tehna  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

sad me Magda, koje mi se ne svida pretjerano, podsjetilo na Majda, koje mi je predivno

----------


## apricot

> sad me Magda, koje mi se ne svida pretjerano, podsjetilo na Majda, koje mi je predivno


moja mama se zove Majda
pa su je stalno zvali Magda ili Manda

----------


## acqua

> prekrasno. nikad prežaljeno.


zašto nikad prežaljeno? imena tvoje djece su baš super.

----------


## Lutonjica

hvala, i meni su super  :Smile:  
ali i flora mi je super i margita bi bila flora da se MM složio
a kombinacija jedne naše forumašice : flora i fiona, mi je jedna od najdražih kombinacija ikad  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> kako vam se čini Flora?


ubile ju winxice.  :Sad:

----------


## acqua

> ubile ju winxice.


kad dijete koje se sad rodi bude dovoljno staro za gledat winxice one ce bit daleka proslost  :Wink:

----------


## acqua

> flora i fiona, mi je jedna od najdražih kombinacija ikad


flora i fiona je zbilja fora!  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> kad dijete koje se sad rodi bude dovoljno staro za gledat winxice one ce bit daleka proslost


al seki nece.
ionako daje ideje po knjigama i crticima.
strumpfeta mi je the best  :Smile:

----------


## Maky st

evo par imena sta su meni padale na pamet Gabriella , Alexsandra,Lorena ,Larisa , Laura ,Natasa, Arianna idt idt dalje da ne nabrajam jer je bilo dosta imena u opticaju al na kraju je presudilo ime Nicol ,koje je odabrala moja prva kci koja se zove Marina  :Smile:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Meni lijepa imena su Zora, Niniva, Lorelai, Magdalena, Margarita, Cecilia, Cvita, Sabina, Daenerys, Cersei, Zlata, Maja, Marina, Dajana, Eva, Evelina, Charlotte, Lote, Iva, Višnja...

----------


## Kraljica

Koje vam se ime vise sviđa Nicole (Nikol) ili Dora??? Meni i muzu nekako Nicole prevladava, ali jedini problemcic je taj kako ga pisati, Nikol mi se ne sviđa, Nicole bi bilo pravilno, a Nicol mi je najljepse ali nije pravilno napisano, i sto sada???

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Meni se sviđa Nicole.

Nicol mi se ne sviđa nešto, ali ako se tebi i tvom mužu sviđa, samo naprijed.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Meni lijepa imena su Zora, Niniva, Lorelai, Magdalena, Margarita, Cecilia, Cvita, Sabina, Daenerys, Cersei, Zlata, Maja, Marina, Dajana, Eva, Evelina, Charlotte, Lote, Iva, Višnja...


a arya ti se ne sviđa?  :Smile:

----------


## Kraljica

Ajmo žene, treba mi vaše mišljenje !!!
Nicole ili Nika ???

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Bilo mi je lijepo, ali ohladila sam se.

----------


## bubekica

moj izbor je dorja  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

Iz knjige koju sam nedavno procitala, dopala su mi se imena Dedra i Eilan.  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

> Ajmo žene, treba mi vaše mišljenje !!!
> Nicole ili Nika ???


Ako ti išta znači moje mišljenje više mi se sviđa prva varijanta, ali pisana po Vuku :Grin: .

----------


## Shania

Od kad sam bila dijete  govorila sam da će se moja curica zvati *Marta*, i tako je ostalo..ako bude kikica biti će Marta i danas nakon toliko godina nisam promjenila mišljenje

----------


## Darkica

Marta  :Smile:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Odgovarala sam Lutonjici.

Nicole mi je ljepše.

----------


## astral

> Ako ti išta znači moje mišljenje više mi se sviđa prva varijanta, ali pisana po Vuku.


tako se i mojoj curki piše ime- po vuku :Smile: 
nikol :Heart:

----------


## genius

Nikol   više nego nicol

----------


## erina

Meni se Nika više sviđa. 
Lijepo mi je i Tisa, nije često  :Smile: 

Kod nas će seka ipak biti Stela, MM nije imao šanse  :Wink:

----------


## Kraljica

Hvala cure, mislim da sam odlucila, bit ce Nika  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrijeska

svakako Nika

jednostavno mi se ne sviđaju imena pisana na jedan naćin, a čitana na drugi ... 
uvijek bude bisera u čitanju imena ...

----------


## Vrijeska

Mirta već dugo nisam čula, i baš mi je lijepo ...

----------


## Bodulica

> svakako Nika
> 
> jednostavno mi se ne sviđaju imena pisana na jedan naćin, a čitana na drugi ... 
> uvijek bude bisera u čitanju imena ...


Slažem se s ovim, samo što ime Nika u mom dijalektu ima malo nepoželjan prizvuk pogotovo kad stoji uz jednu zamjenicu :Grin: 

Ali božemoj, svi ne žive ovdje gdje i ja te nemaju takve asocijacije...

----------


## flopica

za cure je menoi osobno puno više onih imena koja su mi lijepa
makar još nemam "the ime"
recimo iva, daria,sofi, anika ...

----------


## XENA

Nikol, Sara,Sarai, Klara, Mišel, Naomi,Anika, to je ono što mi za sada pada na pamet
Naša cura je Laura, to ime mi je Ženstveno i Jako u jednom

----------


## leonisa

> Ako ti išta znači moje mišljenje više mi se sviđa prva varijanta, ali pisana po Vuku.


potpis.

ne svidjaju mi se imena koja se pisu na jedan nacin, a izgovaraju na drugi. ali niti pretjerano vukaniziranje americkih imena poput stiven, đejms i tako dalje  :Smile: 

moj prijedlog je bio Lara, no nije prosao ni kod muza ni kod male.
imam jos 3mj. za ime. koje MENI mora sjesti  :Smile:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> moj prijedlog je bio Lara, no nije prosao ni kod muza ni kod male.
> imam jos 3mj. za ime. koje MENI mora sjesti


i tvom MUŽU.

Nemam visoko mišljenje o majkama koje ignoriraju očeve želje i prave pritisak u vezi s dijetetom.
Vidim da si uvažila očevo mišljenje, pa ne govorim o tebi.

Ime bi trebalo biti zajednička odluka majke i oca, kao i sve vezano uz dijete. Naravno, uz uvjet da *su oboje sposobni se brinuti za dijete i žele sve najbolje za dijete*.

Ako majka misli da je njezin odabir bolji, to može argumentirati. U ovom slučaju, majka i otac moraju naći kompromis.

----------


## anima

Lara mi je divno.
Mia isto. 
Nikol mi se sviđa više nego Nika.

----------


## astral

mama mi je predložila da dam ime Lana pa kad ih budem zvala mogu zvat *NikoLana* pa mi dođu obadvije :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> i tvom MUŽU.
> 
> Nemam visoko mišljenje o majkama koje ignoriraju očeve želje i prave pritisak u vezi s dijetetom.
> Vidim da si uvažila očevo mišljenje, pa ne govorim o tebi.
> 
> Ime bi trebalo biti zajednička odluka majke i oca, kao i sve vezano uz dijete. Naravno, uz uvjet da *su oboje sposobni se brinuti za dijete i žele sve najbolje za dijete*.
> 
> Ako majka misli da je njezin odabir bolji, to može argumentirati. U ovom slučaju, majka i otac moraju naći kompromis.


krivo si shvatila moj post.
da ignoriram zelju muza i djeteta, odavno bi se zvala Lara.

razlika je kako ko bira ime. recimo kcer bira ime po najboljoj prijateljici iz vrtica.
muz bira kako mu se koje ime svidi. ili odbija jer mu se ne svidi.
ja uz to, kako bira muz, biram jer mi to ime pase uz bebu koju nosim. da li sjeda.

ime za prvo dijete palo je iz vedra neba kad je u pola trudnoce od decka "postala" cura. njemu se odmah svidjelo, a meni i "sjelo". sva ostala imena koja su dosla na repertoar, bila su lijepa i bili smo oko njih suglasni, no kad je izgovoreno L. to je bilo to.
kad jednostavno ne mozes zamisliti da ti se drugacije dijete zove. ni sada nakon 6 godina, pa ni tada u trbuhu.

no hvala na poduci, narocito o odgoju :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> Lara mi je divno.
> Mia isto. 
> Nikol mi se sviđa više nego Nika.


meni je Mia isto lijepo, no ostatku obitelji ne sjeda  :Sad: 

ima jedno ime za koje navija mala vec 3 godine  :Grin:  i meni se svidja, cak mi i "pase", no problem je sto se valjda svaka deseta curica tako zove. u vrticu u grupi ih ima tri. mozda sada vise nije toliko popularno ko prije 6-7 godina :/ (Ema)

----------


## Lutonjica

> no hvala na poduci, narocito o odgoju


LOL leonisa u sridu  :Grin: 

mi znamo samo dvije eme koje žive na 2 različita kraja hrvatske.
ni u vrtiću (i u zagrebu i u samoboru) ni u školi nikad nismo imali emu. tako da iz moje perspektive nije tak često  :Confused:

----------


## erina

Nije ni u našoj okolini često, dapače nisam ga već odavno čula! Meni je prekrasno al bratova mala se zove Emi pa mi nije bila opcija :Wink:

----------


## karlita

meni se sviđa Lara i Korina

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> krivo si shvatila moj post.
> da ignoriram zelju muza i djeteta, odavno bi se zvala Lara.
> 
> razlika je kako ko bira ime. recimo kcer bira ime po najboljoj prijateljici iz vrtica.
> muz bira kako mu se koje ime svidi. ili odbija jer mu se ne svidi.
> ja uz to, kako bira muz, biram jer mi to ime pase uz bebu koju nosim. da li sjeda.
> 
> ime za prvo dijete palo je iz vedra neba kad je u pola trudnoce od decka "postala" cura. njemu se odmah svidjelo, a meni i "sjelo". sva ostala imena koja su dosla na repertoar, bila su lijepa i bili smo oko njih suglasni, no kad je izgovoreno L. to je bilo to.
> kad jednostavno ne mozes zamisliti da ti se drugacije dijete zove. ni sada nakon 6 godina, pa ni tada u trbuhu.
> ...


Leonisa, već sam napisala da se to ne odnosi na tebe.




> i tvom MUŽU.
> 
> Nemam visoko mišljenje o majkama koje ignoriraju očeve želje i prave pritisak u vezi s dijetetom.
> *Vidim da si uvažila očevo mišljenje, pa ne govorim o tebi*.
> 
> Ime bi trebalo biti zajednička odluka majke i oca, kao i sve vezano uz dijete. Naravno, uz uvjet da su oboje sposobni se brinuti za dijete i žele sve najbolje za dijete.
> 
> Ako majka misli da je njezin odabir bolji, to može argumentirati. U ovom slučaju, majka i otac moraju naći kompromis.


Ovo je za one majke koje doista ne uvažavaju očeve želje. Ne tebe.
http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...aju-majke.html




> LOL leonisa u sridu


 :Rolling Eyes: 

1) Nije bilo ništa važno.
2) Nije uopće išlo nju
3) Ti odobravaš da majke ignoriraju očeve želje?

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je samo bilo presmiješno što netko s 5 postova soli pamet ženama koje uopće ne poznaje, i to još na potpuno neobaveznom topiku kao što su dječja imena

----------


## leonisa

:Smile: 

i tako...muzu ema ni pod razno, no lara bi mogla proci. jos samo da nagovorimo dijete  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

> ne svidjaju mi se imena koja se pisu na jedan nacin, a izgovaraju na drugi. ali niti pretjerano vukaniziranje americkih imena poput stiven, đejms i tako dalje


Jooooj, mene to skroz muci. Uzasno je malo imena koja se izgovaraju onako kako se pisu, a da na nesto lice i u ovim krajevima. Grrr. Zbog problema s pisanjem mi otpadaju skoro sva imena koja mi se svidjaju, a zbog muza otpada Emma jer ju ne podnosi. 

(Iako sva redom otpadaju zbog nepostojecih pluseva, ionako.  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Peterlin

Mi smo imali slican problem s deckima, da imena pasu uz njemacko prezime + da prolaze u Hrvatskoj bez distorzije. Nemam nikakav prijedlog, samo ti zelim da se taj plusic i ostvari... Sretno!

----------


## neve86

Kod nas će biti ili Nina ili Vana...meni su simpa oba dva, mada malo više naginjem Nini, a dragi Vani  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> Mi smo imali slican problem s deckima, da imena pasu uz njemacko prezime + da prolaze u Hrvatskoj bez distorzije. Nemam nikakav prijedlog, samo ti zelim da se taj plusic i ostvari... Sretno!


Ja baš mislim da sve ide uz moje njemačko prezime,  :Grin:  no nažalost samo se ja tako prezivam, a djeca po mužu. teže mi je naći ime da lijepo ide uz njegovo prezime na -ić 
znam da sam na imenima za curice, ali moram spomenuti, poznanici su nedavno, poštujući kćerinu želju da imenuje brata, pristali na njen prijedlog i sad je mali Filip Filipović  :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

o, ja znam nekoliko ljudi s tim istoimeiprezime i malo mi je to, onako, bezveze u nekim situacijama.
meni je ema jako lijepo, ali kod nas u ulici su se rodile 4 u zadnjih godinu dana. zalaru smo navijali u prošloj trudnoći sve dok nisam skužila da ih je milijun svud oko nas..

sad nemam pojma. ako bude cura, meni se jako jako sviđa Tesa ili Una. mm neće ni čut. dečki tvrde da ionako nije cura.

s tim da ja ustvari nemam pravo glasa ovaj put, ja sam obojici dala ime. samo sam ispostavila smjernice - najviše 4 slova i da nije najčešće ime u parku.

----------


## leonisa

nama se svidja tea. i lijepo je. i pase i sve.
no lea i tea...sjeti me na onaj shit od filma s blizankama  :Laughing: 
tako da nista od tee.

s druge strane, muzu se sve vise svidja lara, no mala "radi scene" da ne moze lara, da ona zeli dati ime bebi i da nju nitko ne ferma...

koliko je lakse dati ime prvom djetetu :rolleyes:  :Grin:

----------


## astral

kad mi je mama trebala rodit seku (ja sam tada imala 7 i po god) prikazivala se serija "ptice umiru pjevajući" i ja sam bila tvrdoglavo uporna da će se seka zvati Megi :Grin: 
srećom nije me poslušala, nego mi je dala da biram između dva imena a jedno od njih je bilo Živka :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  riknut cu!!!

----------


## laura29

[QUOTE=astral;2065702nego mi je dala da biram između dva imena a jedno od njih je bilo Živka :Laughing: [/QUOTE]

Živka je bila moja prof. u osnovnjaku.

----------


## manal

> srećom nije me poslušala, nego mi je dala da biram između dva imena a jedno od njih je bilo Živka


mm je trebao po dedi biti Živan!  :Rolling Eyes:  sva sreća pa nije. 
moj tata si prevodi imena, pa je nećakinja Allegra njemu Živanka iliti Živka  :Laughing: 

da je meni sestra svojevremeno dala ime, ja bi se zvala Fufo i Đoro  :Laughing: (imala je tri godine)

----------


## Bodulica

> mm je trebao po dedi biti Živan!  sva sreća pa nije. 
> moj tata si prevodi imena, pa je nećakinja Allegra njemu Živanka iliti Živka 
> 
> da je meni sestra svojevremeno dala ime, ja bi se zvala Fufo i Đoro (imala je tri godine)




Tako je moja pok. mama imala neku averziju prema stranim imenima pa je susjedinu Žanet vječito nazivala Ivanom ili Ivanicom. :Grin:

----------


## Kosjenka

a jesam se nasmijala....

----------


## astral

> mm je trebao po dedi biti Živan!  sva sreća pa nije. 
> moj tata si prevodi imena, pa je nećakinja Allegra njemu Živanka iliti Živka 
> 
> da je meni sestra svojevremeno dala ime, ja bi se zvala Fufo i Đoro (imala je tri godine)



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Kosjenka

> s tim da ja ustvari nemam pravo glasa ovaj put, ja sam obojici dala ime. samo sam ispostavila smjernice - najviše 4 slova i da nije najčešće ime u parku.


prvo da čestitam
drugo daj priliku petom slovu, ima divnih imena sa pet slova i još uvijek ne predugačkih  :Smile: 

a što se tiče poštivanja i nepoštivanja želja.
MM je starijem izabrao ime.
Dao je ime po svom ocu, prvo meni je to davanje imena po nekome bezveze, drugo ni ime mi se nesviđa al eto to je bila njegova želja i nekako smo se dogovorili. Treće ime mog svekra je meni osobno jako grubo i nije mi za male pa smo dali inačicu svekrovog imena. 
I eto, dali smo prvorođenom to ime mada se meni ni u jednom  momentu trudnoće pa čak ni poroda i dane poslje porod nije sviđalo.
Nakon šest godina mogu reći da sam se navikla i da malom super stoji to ime. Kad sam drugi put ostala trudna, odnosno kada smo saznali da je dečko svekiji su se javili kako oni nemaju ništa protiv da se mali zove po drugom dedi. Dapače bilo bi im drago da je jedan ima ime po didi A, a drugi da se zove Zdravko jel.
Nisam imala snage raspravljat se nego sam samo uputila dugi prijeteći pogled mm-u.
Kae sam nek bude čim prije plusić naći će se neko ime da paše.

----------


## manal

drago mi je da sam vas nasmijala  :Grin: 
kad se već šlepam tu po temi "imena za curice" a 99% nosim dečka, što je puno teže za dati ime, buhuhuuu...

*Kosjenka*, svaka čast na uvažavanju muževe želje. drago mi je da sinu ime pristaje, to je nekako baš bitno.

----------


## babyboys

hvala kosjenka.
znam ja da ima divnih imena od više slova. ali ovo je neka moja fiks deja, stariji ima 3 slova, mlađi 5, pa nek ovo ima 4.

mislim da moja strana familije očekuje da ako bude cura bude Milka ili neka inačica tog imena, po mojoj baki, ali koliko god sam ja nju voljela i bila mi je važna u životu. nikako se ne mogu saživiti s tim imenom. a mislim i da mi uzalud trud, ja sam uvjerena da je opet dečko.

----------


## Kosjenka

Eto divnog imena Mila

----------


## babyboys

je, divno je, ali u familiji su već dvije, tako da ništa od toga.

----------


## Peterlin

Ida

Lada

Eva

A sjećam se isto tako kad se našim kumovima rodila kćer, njen tata je rekao "Nek moja žena bira ime, a ja se slažem sa svakim prijedlogom sve dok je to ime Ana!"

Da se koji od naših dečki rodio kao djevojčica, bio bi Nives.

----------


## babyboys

eva mi se sviđa. moram predložit  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

LOL za kuma.
Leda mi je divno, to ime je bilo u top 3 za mog P-a.

----------


## leonisa

meni su klara, franka, matea.

----------


## astral

meni je mama milka :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> pa nek ovo ima 4.


Malo mi je dosadno, pa se zabavljam  :Grin: :
Aida, Alda, Alba, Zora (kad smo vec tu, LOL), Alma, Asia (u Italiji je strasno popularno!), Dana, Dara, Bel(l)a, Dora, Edra, Edna, Elsa, Erin ( :Laughing: ), Gaia, Hana (Hannah), Ines, Inga, Iris, Jana, Kaja (Kaya), Kata, Kate, Kira, Lira, Lana, Lara, Lea(h), Leda, Lela, Lena, Lola, Lili, Lina, Lisa, Lora, Lota, Maja, Mara, Mary, Mena,  Mina, Nina, Nada, Nena, Nela, Neva, Niki, Nila (sve asocijacije na deterdzent - slucajne!), Nola, Noel, Olga, Olja, Rita, Rosa, Ruth, Sara(h), Tara, Zara, Tesa (Tessa), Tina, Vera, Vida, Vita, Zana, Zoey...

Eto.  :Smile: 
_P.S. - neka s ove liste su s vise slova, ali se izgovaraju 4 slova, a neka se pisu s 4 slova, ali se izgovaraju 3 slova...._ 
Meni je na listi, osim Erin, bila i Iris, i Zoey, i bas mi je bilo krivo sto ne zivim na engleskom govornom podrucju, Zoey mi je krasno ime, ali necu ni poceti od toga kako ga ovdje izgovaraju. 

Osobno, moj glas ide za Neva. Prekrasno.  :Heart:

----------


## MoMo

Meni se trenutno sivjda Zora  :Heart:  mada nisam niti planiram biti trudna...svidja mi se i Zoja ( bas da se tako pise )

a jedno vrijeme mi je Olga bilo favorit

----------


## neve86

Osobno, moj glas ide za Neva. Prekrasno.  :Heart: [/QUOTE]

Bravo Elly  :Smile:  najlipše ime, hehe

----------


## manal

> Malo mi je dosadno, pa se zabavljam :


ajd kad ti drugi put bude dosadno, daj jedan takav popis na muška imena  :Grin:   imaš tu baš dobrih prijedloga! jedan od njih bi bez daljnjeg bilo ime moje kćerkice, kad bi je imala, ali neću reći koji.  :Razz:

----------


## Elly

Manal, kol'ko slova 'oces?  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

reci reci  :Smile: 

meni broj slova nije uvjet vec da se od imena ne moze napraviti nadimak :traumeikompleksi:

----------


## Elly

Leonisa, garantiram ti za Erin. Nema nadimka, a vrlo je omiljena.

----------


## leonisa

hm...zanimljivo  :Smile:  i lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## Elly

> Manal, kol'ko slova 'oces?


Eto ti ih sa 4 slova, na temi Imena za decke.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Zora!

----------


## babyboys

zora je krasno, ali opet - već ima dvaput u familiji.
 elly, svaka ti čast, pokazt ći dečkima i muška i ženska.
 osim tesa, jako jako mi se sviđa i Lira i Lota, i Neva i Nika. eh, ja bi se sama brzo odlučila, ali kad nije fer...

----------


## Elly

Babyboys, nema frke, ja se zabavih. :cerek:. 
Neva, Nika (sorry, napisala Niki a zapravo sam htjela napisati Nika, dobro si uocila da treba na popisu i Nika biti!) i Tesa (ja bih ipak stavila dva 's'): jako, jako lijepo! 

Lira = asocira me na instrument, ili na monetu
Lota = asocira me na "prvu hrvatsku sapunicu" i vrlo cesti komentar, "_ali, Lotte, duso!_"...

----------


## Lutonjica

Lira - jedan mi od najdražih ženskih likova u literaturi
Lota - blizanka od Kaestnera, isto divna asocijacija

----------


## astral

*Erin*?...sviđa mi se :Smile: 

e lako bi bilo kad bi samo ja birala....

zasad smo ostali na imenu *Sara*

----------


## babyboys

mm je našao još jedno. tena.
vidjet ćemo što dečki imaju za reć

----------


## manal

Erin je definitivno vrlo originalno, lijepog zvuka.

----------


## sss

Evo curke, da podijelim s vama nešto što mi uvijek izmami osmijeh na lice...
Naime, imamo već troje djece. Da se pita MM; imali bi ih još puno. I pokušava me lagano pridobiti. Načelno, nisam ni ja protiv, ali s obzirom na moja dva carska, na besparicu i na još dosta razloga, ne usudim se. 
I tako jednu večer, onako u polusnu, dođe meni ničim izazvana neka misao kako je Gael baš lijepo ime (mislim da se tako znaju zvati neki sporedni fatalni latino tipovi u romantičnim filmovima). I padne mi na pamet ženska inačica, Gaela, kako bi bilo baš cool da nam se kćer tako zove. Nikad prije nisam čula za to ime. I zaspem.
Ujutro, naravno, odmah za komp. i idem vidjeti postoji li uopće to ime i nađem ga, a znači.... ''Tatino veselje''  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

sss,  :Heart: 
ništa, po gaelu sad  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Lira - jedan mi od najdražih ženskih likova u literaturi
> Lota - blizanka od Kaestnera, isto divna asocijacija


Eto vidis, nekome negativna asocijacija, nekome pozitivna...  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> i idem vidjeti postoji li uopće to ime i nađem ga, a znači.... ''Tatino veselje''


fora!  :Smile:  A i Gael za muško je lijepo. Ne vuče me na latina...

----------


## Marija

A meni je termin pred vratima  i još uvijek nemamo 100% sigurno ime; kad nas je puna kuća i svi smo puni ideja.

MM predlaže Elena, ja sam to odmah odbacila jer ne paše uz imena ostale djece.

Moj favorit je Mirjam, prekrasno mi je ime, odlično ide uz prezime (strano), biblijsko je kao i imena starije djece i prvi put bih odustala od svog pravila da ime ne smije imati R zbog moje govorne mane.

Predlagala sam još i Bogdana, ali svi me popljuvaše osim svekrve, ona je htjela da joj se najmađi sin zove Bogdan.

Sin je, nakon što je progutao cijelog HP, predlagao da seka bude Hermiona ili Minerva, kad već neće dobiti brata-izumitelja (tako da ima kompića a la braća Wright ili braća Lumiere)

Najmlađa je predložila da beba bude Matovilka, Nahla ili Tintika (Tintika nam je favoritkinja  :Grin:  ).

Najstarija predlaže da se zove Mirta, Zlata ili Mila - sva su mi ta imena lijepa, ali nekako mi ne sjedaju za našu bebu.

Trenutno nam je jedino ime za koje su svi rekli da prolazi Mihaela...

----------


## MoMo

> Mirjam,
> Zlata ..


 :Heart:  meni su ova dva imena divna

----------


## manal

> Moj favorit je Mirjam, prekrasno mi je ime, odlično ide uz prezime (strano), biblijsko je kao i imena starije djece


Mirjam je lijepo i mislim da imaš dobre argumente da to proguraš. Sretno!

----------


## erina

I meni Mirjam lijepo, možda mrvicu draža verzija Miriam.

----------


## Marija

Eh, što mi vrijedi kad se mužu ne sviđa... a mora i on potpisati u matičnom  :Grin: 

još uvijek smo u potrazi za idealnim imenom, a ja ga nisam cijelo ovo vrijeme uspjela nagovoriti na Mirjam; al ajd bar na Mihaelu pristaje  :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

Mirjam je prekrasno ime! Moja prva uciteljica engleskog tako se zvala, nikad je necu zaboraviti  :Heart:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> meni je samo bilo presmiješno što netko s 5 postova soli pamet ženama koje uopće ne poznaje, i to još na potpuno neobaveznom topiku kao što su dječja imena


*Nije bilo upućeno njoj!*

A meni je smiješno što netko tko ima 12 000 ne može pročitati jednu stvar u dva posta.

I što čemo sad? Posvađati se jer se smijemo različitim stvarima?  :Wink: 
Vidiš? To što je tebi to smiješno, nekome drugome je smiješno nešto drugo. Ne znači da nosi neku težinu ili važnost.




> fora!  A i Gael za muško je lijepo. Ne vuče me na latina...


Na engleskom Gaels označava pojam "govorini galskih jezika - irskog, galskog škotskog, britonskog (prostor Britanskog otočja) i govornici otoka "Isle of Man"".

Ne znam gdje sss našla da gael znači "tatino veselje", ali ja sam našla samo da to znači "onaj tko govori gaelski".

Možeš li mi priložiti link, sss?  :Very Happy:

----------


## sss

Hmmm.... valjda su se sve sile urotile da to jutro prvo što nađem bude ''tatino veselje'', a sad nalazim većinom ''sretna''. Vidim da to ime povezuju i s Abigail, što ima slično značenje:
''Father Rejoiced, or Father's Joy. Gives Joy'' 
Google me doveo do ovog linka, gdje se spominje fathers joy:
http://www.babynamewizard.com/namipe...?results=sound
Uglavnom, ima tu nešto.

----------


## luluzg

Meni su divna starinska imena Vjera, Nada, Olga, Franka... ali mužu su teško probavljiva  :Sad:

----------


## manal

Franka mi je lijepo. Zar je to starinsko?

----------


## luluzg

Pa mislim da je. Donedavno sam samo stare tete (obično na tvu) susretala, sad je dosta popularno, barem u mojoj okolini, pa sam odustala  :Smile:

----------


## anima

Meni Franka isto zvuči starinski, ali sam primjetila da jest popularno. Od frendice malena se tak zove.
Moja druga kćer se zove Sara. I to je ime toliko već prečesto, (u N grupi ih ima 3) ali meni prelijepo, i baš me briga što je često  :Cool:

----------


## Anemona

Meni je lijepo Helena, a bome i Elena.

----------


## n.grace

> Meni je lijepo Helena, a bome i Elena.


Elena je prekrasno ime.  :Heart:

----------


## santana

J U D I T A,mada moram priznati kako sam ljubomorna podijeliti to ime ,ali evo teška srca ga nudim!!!Eventualni nadimak,ako ga dobije iz imena trebao bi biti I T A!

----------


## MoMo

Vinka  :Smile:  malo vise od 4 slova ali je meni prekrasno

----------


## Anemona

Moram priznati da ne razumijem ovu ljubomoru oko čuvanja imena.
Meni je sasvim svejedno da li se susjedovo dijete zove kao moje.
Baš sam nedavno rekla trudnoj prijateljici neka ona izabere lijepo ime za svoje dijete, a mi ćemo jednog dana samo kopirati, da ne moramo razmišljati. :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ja razumijem
i ne razgovaram s jednom Rodom otkako je saznala da nosi curicu i odlučila joj dati ime Orka.
dijete ima već 8 mjeseci, a ja još ne razgovaram s njom. (ne sa djetetom, sa mamom)

----------


## MoMo

ne razumijem pa nitko od nas nema monopol nad nekim imenom....ili se ti u svoj stilu salis sa nama?

----------


## apricot

ne šalim

jasno mi je da ne možeš imati monopol na anu, saru ili niku, miu ili laru... ima ih puno
ali kad dovučeš ime iz nekog sela u bosni, i tog imena nema nigdje drugdje nego kod tebe doma... e onda se ponašaš ovako kao ja (nitko ne kaže da je to ponašanje normalno)

----------


## manal

> ja razumijem
> i ne razgovaram s jednom Rodom otkako je saznala da nosi curicu i odlučila joj dati ime Orka.
> dijete ima već 8 mjeseci, a ja još ne razgovaram s njom. (ne sa djetetom, sa mamom)


 :Laughing: i ja razumijem. Ne volim što se sad svaka treća curica zove kao ja! A svojevremeno sam bila prilično jedinstvena... 
I meni je recimo Sara za curicu jako lijepo, nježno. Ali prečesto. Hana bi bio moj prvi izbor da je Roman bio cura, ali poslije sam shvatila kako je isto prečesto trenutno. Onda smo rekli curica će biti Una. Sad i to dolazi u modu. A ionako ne nosim curicu.

----------


## MoMo

> ne šalim
> 
> jasno mi je da ne možeš imati monopol na anu, saru ili niku, miu ili laru... ima ih puno
> ali kad dovučeš ime iz nekog sela u bosni, i tog imena nema nigdje drugdje nego kod tebe doma... e onda se ponašaš ovako kao ja (nitko ne kaže da je to ponašanje normalno)




e buduci da si ime uvezla iz Bosne razumijem te  :Grin: 

ja svojoj L ne smijem ni reci da postoji curica koja se zove kao tvoja kcer onda bi joj se sestra koja jos nije ni u planu defnitivno tako zvala...ali Lucija to ime povezuje sa svojim omiljenim sisavcem  :Smile:  kad odraste i shvati da je to izvedenica od Elenora ( grijesim li) mozda ti i ona ukrade ime za svoju kcer  :Wink:  nemoj reci da te nisam upozorila na vrijeme  :Razz:

----------


## flopica

*apricot* ja pokušavam razumjeti ali ne ide mi
da sam ja npr. ta Roda ne bi ni ja s tobom pričala
zapravo bi me baš povrijedilo da itko misli da mi smije zabraniti ime

ne velim ni da je to normalno  :Smile: , al eto, različiti smo...

----------


## flopica

vezano za temu, meni ima puno lijepih imena za djevojčice ali nijedno da mi klikne
i da, ja moram vidjeti dijete da bih konačno odlučila koje ime dati

----------


## Vrijeska

dobro sam znači vidjela u nečijem potpisu ime o kojem se govori, prvo sam mislila da sam pogriješila, onda sam pomislila (neću biti nepristojna) 

razumijem apricot
nitko nije dao veto na određena imena, ali za davanje nekog iznimno rijetkog imena - ovdje ne mislim na strana imena koja su kod nas rijetka, nego na hrvatska (ovdje bosanska) - trebaš imati "priču", povijest, značenje ... ne ga pokupiti "s ceste" jer je eto, baš, ono fora

to mi je drugi rang nedavanja imena

prvi je Isus (iako je u nekim kulturama uobičajeno kao kod nas Ivan), Alah, Buda, James Dean (Jamezdin  :Smile:  ili kako već), Ruđer Bošković (bio neki dan na TV-u, zanimljivo jest, ali vrlo kratko) i sl.
drugi su takva iznimno rijetka

----------


## apricot

> *apricot* ja pokušavam razumjeti ali ne ide mi
> da sam ja npr. ta Roda ne bi ni ja s tobom pričala
> zapravo bi me baš povrijedilo da itko misli da mi smije zabraniti ime
> 
> ne velim ni da je to normalno , al eto, različiti smo...


o kakvim zabranama ti govoriš?
eto, meni ni 24000 postova nije dovoljno da ljudi shvate da ja nikome ništa ne branim.
pa kako bih, pobogu, mogla ikome zabraniti da nadjene ime djetetu?!

ali ne razgovaram s njom i ona se na to smije i čeka da me prođe.

----------


## apricot

Vrijeska, kao da sam ja pisala.
ali, ti si to ljepše sročila.

----------


## bijelko

frendica je uvijek govorila kako će dati djetetu ime Tamara i koliko god mi se ime sviđalo, da je malac bio cura ne bih ga tako nazvala. tako da mogu reći da razumijem.
s druge strane, sestrična ima malca s istim imenom kao moj M i nisam se ustručavala dati mu to ime jer znam da njoj to nije bitno, čak je rekla kako joj je drago da se i nama sviđa to ime.

trenutno mi se sviđaju karla, tena, tamara i gloria, ali nisam trudna pa ću se još predomisliti 840 puta

----------


## flopica

ok. nisi zabranila, ali nisi sretna zbog toga
što znači da misliš kako je to tvoje ime i da ga drugi ljudi ne bi trebalo nadjevati svojoj djeci
ili ja pogrešno percipiram?

i ne vjerujem da bi mi broj postova trebao reći nešto drugo, meni svejedno jel ih 240 ili 240000000 
i dalje mislim da svatko ima pravo dati djetetu koje god ime želi
pa  pokupio ga na cesti ili ga vezao uz obiteljsku tradiciju, povijest ili nešto treće

samo naglas razmišljam kako smo stvarno svi različiti i kako bi svijet bio dosadan da nismo...

----------


## trampolina

A meni nekako nijedno ime nije The ime... Nakon dva muška imena mislila sam da će mi žensko samo izletit, ali neeee, i dalje mi se samo motaju Andrije, Pavli i ekipa.

U kombinaciju su dolazile Lira, Judita, Lili(t), Ana, ali su sve nekako otpale.

Čitam vas i kopiram ako mi se nešto svidi  :Grin: 

off flopice, očisti inbox pliz

----------


## santana

Možda DIJANA!
Moram se malo vratiti na Orku.Pomslila sam da je to ime iz nekog S F filma,i tada saznam da je te Eleonora iz Bosne i oduševim se.Općenito oduševljava me Bosna,to mi jeS F zemlja, taj narod ili  raja, njihova kultura i način na koji gledaju život,mada nemam nikakvih korijena u Bosni.
A, u pravo lomim još jedno ime i dijelim s vama LAURA!

----------


## santana

Evo još jedno,ovo dajem rado, malo je dugačko,ali rijetko i meni prekrasno VIKTORIJA!To je ime iz moje obitelji,ali su me prestigli,i u ženskom i u muškom obliku!

----------


## Dalm@

santana, tvoj prvi prijedlog se i meni jako sviđa (ime, ne i nadimak).

Inače, ja bi kopiranje "mojih" imena shvatila kao kompliment, i to veći što je ime rijeđe.

----------


## Anemona

> dobro sam znači vidjela u nečijem potpisu ime o kojem se govori, prvo sam mislila da sam pogriješila, onda sam pomislila (neću biti nepristojna) 
> 
> razumijem apricot
> nitko nije dao veto na određena imena, ali za davanje nekog iznimno rijetkog imena - ovdje ne mislim na strana imena koja su kod nas rijetka, nego na hrvatska (ovdje bosanska) - *trebaš imati "priču", povijest, značenje ... ne ga pokupiti "s ceste" jer je eto, baš, ono fora
> 
> to mi je drugi rang nedavanja imena
> 
> *prvi je Isus (iako je u nekim kulturama uobičajeno kao kod nas Ivan), Alah, Buda, James Dean (Jamezdin  ili kako već), Ruđer Bošković (bio neki dan na TV-u, zanimljivo jest, ali vrlo kratko) i sl.
> drugi su takva iznimno rijetka


Zašto bi ovo podebljano bilo jedino ispravno?
Ja imam u glavi cijelu kombinatoriku biranja imena za svoje dijete, ali ne vidim razlog zašto netko drugi ne bi mogao odabrati ime jer ga je čuo na Forumu i sviđa mu se. 
Puno ljudi baš tako bira ime - sviđa mi se i doviđenja, nije im bitna povijest ili kao npr. meni jačina, zvučnost, podudarnost, regionalna pripadnost,... imena.

----------


## Mima

Što, netko je djetetu dao ime Ruđer Bošković? Baš tako, Ruđer Bošković?

----------


## flopica

Anemona slažem se s tobom
nekim ljudima ime klikne u letu, svidi im se na prvu i to je to
ko je meni kriv što ja ni ne mogu dati ime a da prije ne vidim dijete koje će to ime nositi
hoću reći da smo jedenostavno različiti, a kopiranje rijetkog imena bi recimo mene osobno naljutilo
u samo jednom slučaju
kada bih znala da ga je netko izabrao samo zato jer me i inače u životu "kopira",
trudi se živjeti stilom života kojim ja živim, kupuje stvari koje ja kupujem, imitira me u razgovoru, i takve stvari
postoje ljudi koji nisu dovoljno sigurni u sebe i svoj izbor pa im je valjda lakše da preuzmu nečiji obrazac ponašanja
u tom slučaju bi me sve smetalo...

inače, Viktorija mi je divno ime, tako moćno i ženstveno  :Smile: 
ali uz naše podugačko prezime ne mere

----------


## santana

Ne,dai je ime Ruđer,prezime je Bošković.
Noćas sam se sjetila još nekih imena ORIANA,KORINA,JANA,REA.
Kada sam birala ime za svoje dijete uvijek sam nekako zamislila kako se sa 18-20g nekome predstavlja,pruži ruku i kaže...te kako to ime može djelovati na sugovornika.
Npr.SILVIJA,nježno,mekano,ma onaj s druge str bi se odmah zaljubio!

----------


## flopica

santana, vidiš kako svi drukčije doživljavamo, zapravo uopće nema smisla raspravljati na način što je kome lijepo ili ne
meni je silvija asocijacija na nešto vrlo ružno, ne znam, jednostavno kad čujem to ime automatski ga vežem uz to nešto
grozno, da ne govorim sad ovdje o čemu je riječ
a poznajem dvije baš simpatične i drage silvije...

----------


## Anemona

Neki dan sam komentirala kako se puno puta čuje komentar kad netko da "jako ime" npr. Andro, da je to ime za odraslu osobu, ne za dijete, a ustvari koliko je dugo osoba malo dijete? Svakako je puno duže odrasla osoba.
Zato mi je presmiješno čuti da je baka: Višnjica, Milica, Đurđica,...

----------


## Trina

Koja je to filozofija oko imena tu..Daš ono što ti se sviđa i gotovo. Ma nema šanse da jedno ime svima klikne na isti način, a i ne smije tako biti ,pa sva bi se djeca zvala isto. Komentari na ime moje cure su ovdje (u mom mistu) bili onako..super, ajde malo neobično za bebu, starinsko, demode isl. Pa meni i je u cilju nazvati dijete imenom koje nije najčešće u Hrvatskoj i idu mi na živce takvi komentari. Ono, nisam nazvala kćer Mia pa sam skroz staromodna. A od dva sina nijedan se ne zove Luka, kako je to uopće moguće? A brate, nitko neće dati svom djetetu ime koje mu je ružno, ne možeš posrati čovjeka jer ti se ne sviđa ime koje je odabrao za svoje dijete.

----------


## santana

uzela sam Silvija za primjer jer se iz tog imena može izvuću SILVA,brzo se izgovori ,kao trkačica na 100m,SILVANA,(brzouzlazni naglasak na prvim slovima)kao netko tko će ti svaki tren opaliti šamar,ili SILVANA(dugosilazni)kao netko tko stoji s obje noge na zemlji.
SILVANA,rimska božica,pronađeno u Os prošle godine,pa tko ga nosi možda si s tim malo napuni ego!!

----------


## apricot

meni su sva imena lijepa
ali stvarno

samo što su se neka "ofucala", pa mi malo idu na živce
ali to nema veze sa ljepotom imena nego sa mojim poznavanjem gomile ljudi koji ga nose

trenutno naginjem imenima iz svoje generacije; ta imena su tako lijepa, a tako ih više nitko ne daje: Tamara, Vesna, Maja, Višnja, Suzana, Mirjana, Irena, Gordana, Sandra, Davorka, Nataša, Željka, Lidija, ...
sve jedno ljepše od drugoga, ali badava kada sada svi hoće kratka imena
šteta

----------


## flopica

ma santana sve pet, hvala što si lijepo obrazložila  :Smile: 
i to ime ima doista lijepo značenje
ali ja govorim koja je moja asocijacija na to ime, unatoč svemu

i oduvijek tako, kako i zašto, nemam pojma ali je tako
obično se kaže da vežemo ime uz neku osobu ali u mom slučaju ni to nije tako
jer kao što rekoh, poznajem dvije Silvije koje su mi baš legle

----------


## Trina

> meni su sva imena lijepa
> ali stvarno
> 
> samo što su se neka "ofucala", pa mi malo idu na živce
> ali to nema veze sa ljepotom imena nego sa mojim poznavanjem gomile ljudi koji ga nose
> 
> trenutno naginjem imenima iz svoje generacije; ta imena su tako lijepa, a tako ih više nitko ne daje: Tamara, Vesna, Maja, Višnja, Suzana, Mirjana, Irena, Gordana, Sandra, Davorka, Nataša, Željka, Lidija, ...
> sve jedno ljepše od drugoga, ali badava kada sada svi hoće kratka imena
> šteta


I meni se sviđaju. Tamara naročito, i to je ime bilo u užem izboru ali prestalo je biti opcija kad sam shvatila da MM i djeca ime izgovaraju drugačijim naglaskom nego je. Meni je naglašeno ovo prvo A a njima drugo. Pa smo odustali

----------


## apricot

i moja mama kaže TamAra.
prije mi je to bilo "seljački", ali sada mi je i to lijepo <3

----------


## Vrijeska

> Zašto bi ovo podebljano bilo jedino ispravno?


to je meni ispravno

----------


## Mima

> Ne,dai je ime Ruđer,prezime je Bošković.


A dobro, to mi je stvarno bezveze kad ljudi izvode takve fore sa dječjim imenom; ali Ruđer mi je inače baš krasno ime

----------


## Mima

Što se tiče kopiranja vrlo posebnog imena, ja to ne bih nikad napravila jer mislim da je neizbježno da će svatko imati asocijaciju na onu originalnu osobu. Poznajem ženu koja ima jako lijepo i rijetko ime, i pred nekog vrijeme sam srela jednu poznanicu sa kćerkicom koja mi je rekla da se kćerkica tako zove - a ja sam odmah rekla joooj znam ja jednu ženu koja se tako zove, jao kako je ona lijepa i krasna osoba, a ova moja poznanica kroz zube - da,da, znam, ona je išla sa mnom u školu! Vjerojatno puno ljudi kad čuju kako joj se dijete zove odmah spominje original.

----------


## sillyme

Meni je bilo najbitnije da se i mm-u i meni svidja ime. Imali smo neke zajednicke kriterije (kratko, da na engleskom se cita isto kao i na hrvatskom, bez kvacica, da ne zavrsava na isti slog kao sto pocinje prezime i sl.) Pa smo se mjesecima igrali igre "ulazem veto" jer koje god bi jedan predlozio drugi bi odbio. Onda smo se napokon slozili oko jednog imena da bih naknadno (nakon sto smo vec dali ime) shvatila da je to jedno od najpopularnijih zenskih imena. Tako da sad kad mi dijete ide u vrtic s njom idu u istu grupu dvije imenjakinje. U parkicu kad je zazovem okrene se ona, jos bar jedna curica, a i poneki pas se odazove  :Laughing:  
Ali bitno je da nam se svidja, iskreno, bas me briga sto je cesto.

Sa sinom se isto jako dugo nismo mogli dogovoriti (vec se bio i rodio mi nikako da odaberemo ime). Onda smo se napokon slozili oko jednog, brzo proguglali i otkrili da nije biblijsko ime (oboje bi radije da nije) i naravno da je medju 10 najcescih imena za novorodjene decke u Hrvatskoj. Tako da sad cekam kad on krene u vrtic da vidim koliko ih ovaj put ima u njegovoj grupi  :Grin:  Ali mislim da bar nije cesto ime za pse.

----------


## apricot

> Vjerojatno puno ljudi kad čuju kako joj se dijete zove odmah spominje original.


a dobro, to mora da je neka planetarno (ili barem nacionalno) poznata osoba.

(sad bih se pojela da čujem koje je to ime, Rujana mi pada na pamet)

----------


## santana

Da,Sandra je bilo in,imala sam 2 u razredu.Imala sam i NIVES i to mi je lijepo ili NERA,a svojedobno mi se svidjalo i ANGELA.
Sad vas pozdravljam moram nešto učiti,a normalno vi ste mi zabavnije!Ili nekakva novija verzija NORA.
Mislim ,kako god se dijete zvalo ljudi se s vremenom priviknu,a i nije nikoga baš obilježilo kroz život u nekom negativnom smislu,osim onih koji vjeruju u numerologiju,ali to je već druga tema...Imam poznanike čija djeca se zovu Anđa,Mara i Anto,privikli smo se,meni jako grubo.U savkom slučaju jako lijepo je birati ime za dijete.Eto,koliko sam se ja uživila!

----------


## Trina

meni je super Anđa, Mara i AntE, ova verzija s O mi se ne sviđa

----------


## apricot

to je bosansko-posavska verzija.

kod mene u obitelji u svakoj generaciji ima AntO.
i svaki prvorođeni sin je Anto.
tako da kad u avliji vikneš Antoooo, dođu barem trojica.

santana, odakle su susjedi?  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Znam, naša verzija završava na E. I Mara najčešće nije Mara nego MarE

----------


## Kosjenka

Meni nekidan sinilo jedno, kratko i ne tako često Olga.
I to mi je jedno od imena koje su mi ok za cijeli život. Mislim može biti Olga, Olgica, Oljica i malena djevojčica i bakica.
Meni je bilo jako bitno da ime nije prerijetko, ono da me ljudi pitaju kako, a opet i da nije prečesto.
Imam još jedno takvo Dorija.

----------


## manal

> U parkicu kad je zazovem okrene se ona, jos bar jedna curica, a i poneki pas se odazove


 :Laughing:  zakon!

i ja se po gradu često okrećem, kad mladi roditelji zazivaju ili grde svoje curice, jer ih se sad puno zove kao ja. u vrtićkoj grupi 4! 

uzmite ime Ivana ili Ivan - toliko je često da mi je nekako prazno. imam 9 Ivana u telefonu, a još toliko (nekih drugih) u mail adresaru. Kada govorim o nekoj Ivani s nekim, moram reći prezime, da se zna o kojoj je riječ. Pa zbog toga ja ne mogu shvatiti kad sad još netko tako nazove dijete. Tu neki susjedi imaju sina i kćerku: Ivan i Ivana. Šta da pomislim nego da im ništa drugo nije palo na pamet?! Ili se zovu po baki i dedi... 

Rujana je super ime! Asocira me i na Jesenka (Jasenka mi se pak ne sviđa).
Još mi je jako lijepo žensko Rajna. Ali ja uvijek gledam da funkcionira i na engleskom i njemačkom barem, a Rajna je na njemačkom muško ime, Rainer.

----------


## Kosjenka

> to je bosansko-posavska verzija.
> 
> kod mene u obitelji u svakoj generaciji ima AntO.
> i svaki prvorođeni sin je Anto.
> tako da kad u avliji vikneš Antoooo, dođu barem trojica.
> 
> santana, odakle su susjedi?


Kod mojih dalmatinaca Ante  :Smile: 
U mm-ovom selu je prvi sin Ante, drugi Ivan,treći Stipe  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ali Ivana i Ivan su prelijepa imena
samo što ih je previše
ali, nekako su puna usta kada izgovoriš i jedno i drugo

a Olga mi je  :Heart: 
tako mi se ujna zvala i baš je bila prava Olga
a bakin brat je imao kobilu Olgu
i jednom sam ujnu jako povrijedila kada sam joj to rekla  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> meni su sva imena lijepa
> ali stvarno
> 
> samo što su se neka "ofucala", pa mi malo idu na živce
> ali to nema veze sa ljepotom imena nego sa mojim poznavanjem gomile ljudi koji ga nose
> 
> trenutno naginjem imenima iz svoje generacije; ta imena su tako lijepa, a tako ih više nitko ne daje: Tamara, Vesna, Maja, Višnja, Suzana, Mirjana, Irena, Gordana, Sandra, Davorka, Nataša, Željka, Lidija, ...
> sve jedno ljepše od drugoga, *ali badava kada sada svi hoće kratka imena*
> šteta


ja imam opravdan razlog za takav zahtjev  :Grin:  :traume:
davno sam rekla da cu nazvat djecu imenom koje ne moze imati nadimak. cak sam i sestru tako nazvala.
nemas pojma kako je to kad te nitko u zivotu ne zove imenom, osim na salteru i kad ispunis formulare sa svojim ne-imenom, jer se ni sama tako ne zoves, pa ti stvaraju probleme. mislim, meni je moje ime lijepo, al mi je strano, nije moje.

stoga... da mi lea i tea ne zvuce ko losa c-produkcijska djecja komedija, drugo bi nazvala tea.

----------


## Anemona

A ja cijeli život "patila" jer nemam nadimak. :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ali tvoje ime je... predivno  :Heart: 
aristokratsko, moćno, zvučno... savršeno
i tko ti je kriv što si ga skratila
doduše, meni ćeš uvijek biti leonisa, pa da živimo dvjesto godina

----------


## Tashunica

mi isto u obitelji imamo jedno jako rijetko ime, tj. jedino koje ja znam, a nosila ga je moja prabaka iz hercegovine.
nikada više nisam čula za to ime.
nije nikada upalo u uži izbor, jer je prvo dijete dobilo ime valjda i prije nego je napravljeno po drugom kriteriju,
a drugo je muško.
sad mi je malo žao što recimo maloj nisam dala dva imena pa da ubacimo u pogon i to drugo ime.

da sam ga dala djetetu ne bi mi bio bed da ga netko preuzme, 
također bi mi bio kompliment.
ali ovo sada ne dam, čuvat ću ga za svoju djecu, možda ga oni upotrijebe.

----------


## santana

Apricot,susjedi su negdje od Jajca(da ne kažem oko,šala).Nešto sam pričala o Šapcu,a Mara iz te priče je dijete ovog rata i ne zna baš puno o bivšoj Jugi,kažem "negdje oko Šapca" ,a ona "Što je to okošapac?".

----------


## santana

Moje dijete ima 2 imena,jedno sam smislila ja jedno mm i to je to,a lako smo to prihvatili je imam sestričnu u NL čije sve 3 kćeri imaju po 2 imena Marion-Suzen,Olivija-Sofija i Ema-Laura

----------


## leonisa

> A ja cijeli život "patila" jer nemam nadimak.


 :Laughing: 
eto, nikad zadovoljne  :Grin: 

apri, nisam ja vec oni koji su mi dali ime. moram priznat da se ne sjecam kad sam shvatila kako se zapravo zovem. mozda u skoli kad me uciteljica prvi put prozvala  :Laughing: 

zanimljivo mi je kod imena da sva ona koja su bila u uzem izboru s prvim sad mi uopce ne pasu. matea, paola...
onda imam neka imena koja su mi predivna, al kad pogledam trbuh i izgovorim, nije to to.

hm..

----------


## n.grace

> Anemona slažem se s tobom
> nekim ljudima ime klikne u letu, svidi im se na prvu i to je to
> ko je meni kriv što ja ni ne mogu dati ime a da prije ne vidim dijete koje će to ime nositi
> hoću reći da smo jedenostavno različiti, a kopiranje rijetkog imena bi recimo mene osobno naljutilo
> u samo jednom slučaju
> kada bih znala da ga je netko izabrao samo zato jer me i inače u životu "kopira",
> trudi se živjeti stilom života kojim ja živim, kupuje stvari koje ja kupujem, imitira me u razgovoru, i takve stvari
> postoje ljudi koji nisu dovoljno sigurni u sebe i svoj izbor pa im je valjda lakše da preuzmu nečiji obrazac ponašanja
> u tom slučaju bi me sve smetalo...
> ...


Slažem se i s tobom, i s Anemonom.

----------


## n.grace

> trenutno naginjem imenima iz svoje generacije; ta imena su tako lijepa, a tako ih više nitko ne daje: Tamara, Vesna, Maja, Višnja, Suzana, Mirjana, Irena, Gordana, Sandra, Davorka, Nataša, Željka, Lidija, ...


Hvala, jedno od nabrojanih je i moje ime. A dobila sam komentar u srednjoj školi da je to ime za stare babe. :D

----------


## sillyme

> zanimljivo mi je kod imena da sva ona koja su bila u uzem izboru s prvim sad mi uopce ne pasu. matea, paola...
> onda imam neka imena koja su mi predivna, al kad pogledam trbuh i izgovorim, nije to to.
> 
> hm..


Mi se nismo odlucili ni za jedno 100% dok se mali nije rodio, a kad se rodio smo zakljucili da mu niti jedno od tih u uzem izboru ne odgovara. Pa opet cijeli proces ispocetka, a svi te pilaju "jeste se napokon odlucili?"  :Laughing:

----------


## sillyme

Ontopic... meni se u zadnje vrijeme svidja Iva

----------


## apricot

> Hvala, jedno od nabrojanih je i moje ime. A dobila sam komentar u srednjoj školi da je to ime za stare babe. :D


ha, uvijek je bilo iskompleksiranih ljudi.
i baba je jednom bila dijete.
i dijete će jednom bitri baba.

prije 20 godina se nitko nije zvao Luka, Andrija, Mara, Lucija... to su bila djedovsko-bapska imena
a vidi danas!

----------


## Kosjenka

U mojim generacijama je Iva kod nas u Slavoniji bilo ultra moderno ime, a u Dalmaciji babsko.
Osim Luke koji je imao veliki bum je i Jakov, divno starinsko ime koje je dugo bilo zaboravljeno.
Sad ga je opet toliko da se pomalo ofucalo.
Nego meni su jako zgodna imena koja su neobične izvedenice muških npr. Jurka i Šimka.

----------


## hada

Vezano za nadimke,kada smo mi birali ime,to je bio jedan od bitnih kriterija-da se ne može skratiti...npr.Magdalena mi je krasno ime ali ih većinom zovu Magda(što mi je očajno)..I tako smo sinu dali ime Damian.I bio je Damian dok nije njegova sestra progovorila.I nije mogla izgovoriti.Pa je postao Dado.I tako je do danas...više ga ni ja ne zovem Damian...izuzev kad sam jako ljuta.Sama sam sebe... :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> ha, uvijek je bilo iskompleksiranih ljudi.
> i baba je jednom bila dijete.
> i dijete će jednom bitri baba.
> 
> prije 20 godina se nitko nije zvao Luka, Andrija, Mara, Lucija... to su bila djedovsko-bapska imena
> a vidi danas!


Točno.

----------


## Kraljica

Koje vam je ime ljepse za jednu malu slatku curicu... Leni ili Lana ???

----------


## Trina

Leni definitivno. Lana mi se ne sviđa uopće

----------


## apricot

i meni se Leni sviđa.
Lana je malo preeksploatirano

----------


## Peterlin

> Vezano za nadimke,kada smo mi birali ime,to je bio jedan od bitnih kriterija-da se ne može skratiti...npr.Magdalena mi je krasno ime ali ih većinom zovu Magda(što mi je očajno)..I tako smo sinu dali ime Damian.I bio je Damian dok nije njegova sestra progovorila.I nije mogla izgovoriti.Pa je postao Dado.I tako je do danas...više ga ni ja ne zovem Damian...izuzev kad sam jako ljuta.Sama sam sebe...


Ovo dobro razumijem.... Naš mlađi je Emil iako je (po mome) trebao biti Marcel. Odustali smo da ga stariji brat ne bi zvao kojekako jer je tek počinjao govoriti kad se ovaj rodio. 

Inače, stariji sin ima prijateljicu koja se zove baš Magda. Krasna i dobra djevojčica, pa mi je odmah i ime milije...

----------


## AdioMare

apri, pa tebi je "svako-ime- :Heart: -divno-ime"!
 :Grin:

----------


## santana

Bojim se da bi Leni mogla biti Lenka,ovisi u kojem kraju živiš,u Slavoniji definitivno
Možda razmotriti LUNA uz Lana

----------


## apricot

> apri, pa tebi je "svako-ime--divno-ime"!


pa je
Lana je predivno ime, ali ih ima previše.
I asociraju na one Lane posvuduše iz 24 sata

----------


## sss

Evo malo ne tako čestih imena djevojčica i žena koje poznajem ili sam čula za njih u životu: Irinea, Tajna, Inja, Tigrena, Tadeja, Rujana, Rašeljka, Mar (španjolsko), Cela, Lahorka, Mandolina, Pipi, Talia (s naglaskom na ''i''), Velina...

----------


## Mima

Mene asociraju na Lane i Borne.  

Eto, stvarno je zanimljivo to ime Borna - sa mnom je u srednju išao jedan Borna i to ime je bilo pravo čudo, a gle sada.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Vezano za nadimke,kada smo mi birali ime,to je bio jedan od bitnih kriterija-da se ne može skratiti...npr.Magdalena mi je krasno ime ali ih većinom zovu Magda(što mi je očajno)..I tako smo sinu dali ime Damian.I bio je Damian dok nije njegova sestra progovorila.I nije mogla izgovoriti.Pa je postao Dado.I tako je do danas...više ga ni ja ne zovem Damian...izuzev kad sam jako ljuta.Sama sam sebe...


naš demian je od rođenja demi
možda smo ga čak već i u trbuhu zvali demi... ne sjećam se više LOL
u zadnje vrijeme je i demko, tako ga je prozvala sestrična
nema imena na koje ne možeš nabaciti nadimak, jednostavno ga nema. 
i nikad ne znaš kakav će biti.

----------


## erina

Meni je Leni super ime, bio svojedobno jedan od mojih favorita ali za dečka  :Cool:

----------


## apricot

> nema imena na koje ne možeš nabaciti nadimak, jednostavno ga nema.


tako je
mi orku zovemo orketina, orkača ili orkili
a zrina - zrinčeta i zrinoliki

a oba imena kratka i nenadimkasta

----------


## Vrijeska

> Evo malo ne tako čestih imena djevojčica i žena koje poznajem ili sam čula za njih u životu: Irinea, Tajna, Inja, Tigrena, Tadeja, Rujana, Rašeljka, Mar (španjolsko), Cela, Lahorka, Mandolina, Pipi, Talia (s naglaskom na ''i''), Velina...


posebno Tigrena, Pipi i TalIIA :Rolling Eyes: 

mislim da u svoj toj želji za originalnošću, roditelji odviše pretjeruju - malo su zabrijali - ili ima još pogodnijih izraza ...

----------


## leonisa

> tako je
> mi orku zovemo orketina, orkača ili orkili
> a zrina - zrinčeta i zrinoliki
> 
> a oba imena kratka i nenadimkasta


a jedno je, ono, kad zovei iz milja, dragosti, il pak kad se deres i zapovjedas  :Grin: 
i lea je leica, leić, al je i mišmaš, tihotapac, rambo...ono, po potrebi. moze bit sve sto zeli(mo)  :Laughing: 

kad kazem nadimak mislim na skraceno ime koje postoji i kao samostalno ime poput martina, katarina, kristina, nikolina...pa imas tina, rina, kata, nina...

----------


## AdioMare

meni se, recimo, sviđa ime Kora.
ali je nestalo s popisa i prije nego je stavljeno. 
zbog kore, kao hrastove ili kore kruha.
inače, moje ime je jedno od ovih što leonisa navede. bilo je pokušaja u djetinjstvu, nije da nije, ali nitko mi nikada nije skratio ime, zahvaljujući mojoj mami.
ta se fakat za moje ime borila kao lavica.
ali meni se to ne da.

no, da.
ne smeta mi kada sina zovu hrco. to je zafrkancija, nešto od milja.
ali da imam dijete nikolinu i da ju zovu nina, smetalo bi mi.
to shvaćam kao najobičnije nepoštivanje tuđeg imena :D
što kaže cvijeta, ako me shvaćate  :Grin:

----------


## luluzg

> inače, moje ime je jedno od ovih što leonisa navede. bilo je pokušaja u djetinjstvu, nije da nije, ali nitko mi nikada nije skratio ime, zahvaljujući mojoj mami.
> ta se fakat za moje ime borila kao lavica.
> ali meni se to ne da.


Moje ime se lijepo skrati ali ja to organski ne podnosim, pogotovo ak mi na kraj stave "e" Luce mi je užasno seljački. Moja mama se isto borila da me ne skračuju, a ja se ne "Luce" ne okrečem i ignoriram.


Mi čekamo Magdalenu, koja je već Magda ili, češće Megi (recimo ti su mi nadimci lijepi), ali meni ne smeta, Meni je Maggie May

----------


## genius

Korina,Nensi, Nives

----------


## Kaae

Moje cetveroslovno ime je uspjelo zaraditi dva nadimka, no niti na jedan ne reagiram. Jedan je nastao u Dubrovniku jer se rodjaci, uglavnom djeca, nikako nisu mogli naviknuti da se ime ne deklinira, a drugi je smislio pokojni deda crnogorac, ili netko drugi iz njegove obitelji. 

Kora je i meni lijepo (ne Cora), ali tu je prepopularno.

----------


## Trina

Moje isto četveroslovno ime su okrenuli petsto puta pa sam tako imala cca 10 inačica svog imena ali ja stvarno nemam ništa protiv nadimaka. Dapače, iznenadila bi se neugodno kad bi me netko od pojedinaca nazvao imenom. 

I moja djeca imaju nadimke iako nemaju imena podložna skraćivanju ili izvrćanju

----------


## .kala.

Amika, Nadia  :Love: 

tako bih voljela da uskoro dođe jedna curka  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> Mi čekamo Magdalenu, koja je već Magda ili, češće Megi (recimo ti su mi nadimci lijepi), ali meni ne smeta, Meni je Maggie May


znam da me nisi pitala :D, ali evo kako ja na to gledam:
da mi čekamo, curica bi se zvala magda ili megi.
i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## anima

Megi je meni super, bila je opcija kod mene ali mm to nije ime  :Rolling Eyes: 
Sara je prvih par mjeseci trudnoće bila Lena, i trebalo mi je podosta da muža privolim.
Ali, na kraju je ispalo da je baš morala biti Sara, bez obzira na tri Sareu N grupi i na još jednu u susjednoj ulici.
Ali Lena mi je i dalje lijepo. I Leni isto. A Lana i Luka su stvaaaaaarno isfurarana, stvarno! 
I ja sam primjetila da se ta "bapska" imena vračaju, neka, baš mi je to fora  :Smile:  
Znam ja i baba Sari  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

:Laughing:  ja ne znam babu saru, ali luka mi je bezvremensko ime. 
čini mi se da ga je nemoguće pohabati.

----------


## Jurana

> luka mi je bezvremensko ime. 
> čini mi se da ga je nemoguće pohabati.


Usto je i praktično: kad vidiš nepoznatog dječaka, a ne znaš mu ime, samo vikneš Luka i dobra je vjerojatnost da ćeš pogoditi  :Razz:

----------


## Kosjenka

LOL za Luku
Ne vidim zašto Magdalena ne bi imala nadimak Lena.
BTW meni je Lenka fenomenalno ime i odmah se sjetim Lenke Udovičić i ne smeta mi  :Smile: 
Evo još jednog Magali

----------


## AdioMare

ako se ne odazove, onda vikneš:davide!  :Grin: 
ili: noa! ivane!

ozbiljno, više ni nema tako puno sasvim rijetkih imena, a da bi ih potpuno zaobišla ta kob blefiranja...

----------


## Kosjenka

Zna se naći. 
Evo meni na prvu pada ime za curke  Sofija, Olga,Ida..
Za dečke Antun, Pavle  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

zna se naći, nisam rekla da ih nema  :Smile:

----------


## piplica

Ah, ženska imena, :cvil:
Katarina, Magdalena, Irma, Marta, Mirta, Olga...  :Zaljubljen: 
Leni, Heni, Hani, Megi i tomu slično ne.

----------


## sophie girafe

Amélie  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

sa é?

----------


## bijelko

> moram priznat da se ne sjecam kad sam shvatila kako se zapravo zovem. mozda u skoli kad me uciteljica prvi put prozvala


tako i MM, u prvom razredu se okretao okolo tražeći osobu koja se preziva kao on, a nastavnica je zapravo njega prozivala

----------


## Sirius Black

> meni su sva imena lijepa
> ali stvarno
> 
> samo što su se neka "ofucala", pa mi malo idu na živce
> ali to nema veze sa ljepotom imena nego sa mojim poznavanjem gomile ljudi koji ga nose
> 
> trenutno naginjem imenima iz svoje generacije; ta imena su tako lijepa, a tako ih više nitko ne daje: Tamara, Vesna, Maja, Višnja, Suzana, Mirjana, Irena, Gordana, Sandra, Davorka, Nataša, Željka, Lidija, ...
> sve jedno ljepše od drugoga, ali badava kada sada svi hoće kratka imena
> šteta


Kak nitko?  :Smile:  Moja ima jedno od navedenih. I baš mi je super jer je ime lijepo, normalno i uobičajeno, a ne znam ni jedno dijete da se tak zove.

----------


## santana

Julija,   sanda,    kasja,   asja

----------


## ana.m

> Koje vam je ime ljepse za jednu malu slatku curicu... *Leni* ili Lana ???


Naj se srditi ali mene podsjeća na pesa. I to morskog iz crtića "Riba ribi grize rep". Sorry, ali to je moje mišljenje.

----------


## ana.m

Pa ja imam ultrs super kratko i jednostavno ime pa milion dugačih nadimaka iz imena. 
A jedan od posebnijih je Nuša! Tak me zove baka Slavonka.

----------


## katarinam

ah od svih tih prekrasnih imena ne mogu se odlučit koju odabrat za našu curu.... a valjda ćemo se do kraja dogovorit za jedno ime  :Smile:

----------


## santana

KLARA,MARTA,vidiš Matija i Marta,meni zvuči super,a od Marta teško se može napraviti nadimak,ako bi ga se dalo po imenu

----------


## Bodulica

> Moje ime se lijepo skrati ali ja to organski ne podnosim, pogotovo ak mi na kraj stave "e" Luce mi je užasno seljački. Moja mama se isto borila da me ne skračuju, a ja se ne "Luce" ne okrečem i ignoram


Kako su nam ukusi različiti. Meni je Luce prekrasno ime i samo za sebe i kao skraćenica od Lucija. Imam jednu doma i odaziva se na obadvije varijante. Je da je često, ali to je baš zato što je ime prekrasno.
Btw, moja pok mama je imala mačku koja se zvala kao moja kćer danas i to nas nimalo nije omelo da joj damo baš to ime. Naprotiv...
 Ne dijelim imena na ljudska i životinjska iako još nisam susrela čovjeka koji se zove kao moj pas, ali znam puno curica koje imaju ime moje mačke (čak i na ovom forumu :Grin: ).

I još kad čujem ovu pjesmu srce mi je ko kuća http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMSY3nyOMos

----------


## n.grace

Luce je prekrasno, a i pjesma.

----------


## luluzg

Kako nas naučimo tak nam je sa imenima. Mene od mojih doma nitko nije zvao Luce, jesu Luca (i to mi je OK, ali samo kad me moji tako zovu, nikom drugom se ne odazivam  :Smile:  ), ali jako rijetko, stvarno u izljevima velike ljubavi. Pa sam se naučila, a s vremeno sama naučila i druge da sam samo i isključivo Lucija.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> a od Marta teško se može napraviti nadimak,ako bi ga se dalo po imenu


moju pratetu Martu je cijelo selo zvalo Ata (dugačko prvo a)

----------


## Jurana

Ja sam svojoj kćeri htjela dati ime Jurana jer su mi lijepa sva imena na -rana (Morana, Gorana, Korana, Mirana), ali, kad nisam dobila kćer, onda sam se sama tako nazvala - za ovaj forum  :Smile:

----------


## santana

Apricot,o MARTA-možda nisu znali reći R(šala).
Ata bi prije odgovaralo za ZLATA

----------


## sophie girafe

Apricot, Amélie se pise sa é jer je ime francusko i bez tog naglaska bi se citalo amli. Zivim u francuskom govornom podrucju pa sam se navikla na takva imena. Ovdje sam totalno neshvacena  :Laughing: .Ja bi stalno nesto komentirala i fora mi je, kao onda kad sam se sjetila Florijane, ali nis  :Smile:  
Ajmo probat podomacit onda bi bilo Amelija, Amalija, a sad sam se sjetila i Livija. Kak vam se svidja? ili da probam na postu o imenima za decke  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ma ok ako živiš tamo gdje je to "normalno"
ovdje bi Amélie bilo šaka u oko kao Ćiro, Đuro ili Đurđica negdje vani
zato sam iskolačila oči

Amalija je ime moje najbolje prijateljice i naravno da mi je prelijepo jer ga nosi jedna od najdivnijih osoba na svijetu  :Heart:

----------


## luluzg

Još jedno ime koje mi je predivno i jedno vrijeme nam je bilo prvo na listi - Nadalila. No onda smo shvatili da apsolutno je svima ista prva reakcija, pa smo odustali  :Sad:

----------


## sss

Evo dvije anegdote iz stvarnog života, za primjer koliko smo različiti po pitanju što je obično, a što neobično ime:

1. Moja sestra upisala faks i počela se upoznavati sa studentima kolegama. Pruži jednoj djevojci ruku i razgovor je išao:
- Drago mi je, Simona.
- Simona? Kakvo ti je to ime?
- A kako se ti zoveš?
- Jugana!

2. Prijatelj:
- Ja sam Andrej.
- Andrej? Kakvo ti je to ime?
- A koje je tvoje?
- Jandre!

 :Laughing:

----------


## santana

ANELA,kad smo već kod A.
Možda jedno veselo i rijetko ime HAJDI

----------


## manal

> Leni definitivno. Lana mi se ne sviđa uopće


Ovo ću shvatiti vrlo osobno... :Wink: 

Leni je u Njemačkoj i Austriji u zadnjih par godina jako često, među top 5. Ja pri tom pomislim na Leni Riefenstahl...  :Undecided:

----------


## manal

Simona je baš lijepo! 

Lijepo mi je recimo Zrinka! Tako je zvučno, to r tako lijepo zatitra u kombinaciji. Ali otpalo bi jer neizgovorivo strancima (a možda dijete odluči putovati svijetom. Ja sam patila kako su izgovarali moje ime i imena roditelja u Njemačkoj. Jedino je mama dobro prošla. Ime joj je ovdje bezveze, a izgovoreno "na njemačkom" lijepo i egzotično...)
BTW mačka mi je Zrinka  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

> Luce je prekrasno, a i pjesma.


 :Heart: meni ne bi smetalo da moju L tako zovu ....inace kad je do nadimaka ona ima 2 Lulu i Lući...i bas joj nekako pasu ali kad je neko pita za ime uvijek je Lucija ( pa prezime)

jos jednou danasnjim uvjetima rijetko a meni divno ime Danica

----------


## Anemona

Meni ustvari nikad kao kriterij odabira nije bio kako će djetetovo ime izgovarati u inozemstvu.
Živimo u Hrvatskoj i bitno mi je da ime odgovara tome gdje živimo, a ako će dijete jednog dana živjeti u Africi ili Americi super, ako će mu biti ok, sasvim svejedno da li je zove Damir ili John.

----------


## Smajlich

Iako nisam trudna (još!), ako moj Roko dobije seku, bit će Marijeta! Dva stara dalmatinska imena, ma baš sam sretna što se i mm-u sviđa  :Heart:

----------


## babyboys

meni su nadimci načelno super. od mog imena ih se može izvesti milijun i neki su mi simpatični, neki idu na živce, pa se ni ne odazivam na njih.
moj stariji je Tin i mislila sam da neće imat nadimak, ali on je svima Tinček, Tinko :Heart: , a svojim dečkima je Tinac.
Mlađi je Joško, dalmatinskoj strani familjije Jole, naravno, ostalima Joke (makar je i to dlmatinsko), a ja ga zovem Jokica jer je on sav takav-mali, mazni, slatkiš.

Moja mam je Dubravka Lucija . ćitav živort Duuuuda(slavonka) ili Luce. oba imena su mi predivna i baš joj pristaju.

ali u biti sve mi je džabe, kad nas sve, čitavu familju nitko ni ne zove po imenima nakon što nam čuju prezime.  :Rolling Eyes:  - staro dalmatinsko, puno suglasnika i strašno grubo. ajme

----------


## Elly

> mi orku zovemo orketina, orkača ili orkili


LOL, nas dvoje nasu zovemo "Erinka-Zvjerinka".  :Grin:

----------


## hada

Inače, stariji sin ima prijateljicu koja se zove baš Magda. Krasna i dobra djevojčica, pa mi je odmah i ime milije...[/QUOTE]
I ja vežem imena s osobama.Kada smo birali ime moja mama je predložila Ivor.Ime mi je bilo ok ali sam poznavala jednog jedinog čiji mi se karakter nikako nije sviđao-i na spomen tog imena imam lošu asocijaciju  :Sad:

----------


## hada

> naš demian je od rođenja demi
> možda smo ga čak već i u trbuhu zvali demi... ne sjećam se više LOL
> u zadnje vrijeme je i demko, tako ga je prozvala sestrična
> nema imena na koje ne možeš nabaciti nadimak, jednostavno ga nema. 
> i nikad ne znaš kakav će biti.


Naš Damian je trebao biti Demian(meni puno ljepše) ali pod navalom  :Shock:  i komentara kako je to ime za vraga(iz onog filma...) popustila sam i nastalo je Damian...ipak sam pomalo konformist :Embarassed: 
Još je dobro da je i dobio ime,jer do zadnjeg dana nismo imali ime..i prvi mjesec dana svog života ime mu je bilo MIŠ  :Smile: 
A što se tiće nadimka-prije službenog Dado,zvali su ga Damić ali nikada ga nismo verificirali :Smile:  samo Dado :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

a nitko se ne bi sjetio recimo hesseovog demiana ....

----------


## manal

> a nitko se ne bi sjetio recimo hesseovog demiana ....


doch! zbog toga mi se to ime baš i sviđa, između ostalog. ja taj neki horor nisam gledala, ali mm je, pa mu ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## leonisa

ja obozavam omen  :Grin: 
i to ime  :Grin: 
a jos vise epizodu mucki kad se damien rodio. jedna od, meni, najdrazih epizoda  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

a mislim, ajmo onda više nikad nikom dati ime freddy zbog freddya krugera  :Rolling Eyes: 
ili carrie zbog carrie
sigurno ima i nekih hrvatskih iz hrvatskih hororaca

mislim, to mi je takva bedastoća ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kraljica

Curee, ovako ja se zaljubila u ime Leni (za curicu), a mom muzu se sviđa Lana, sta kazete vi, da mu udovoljim pa neka bude Lana???  Stvar je u tome da se svima vise svida njegovo ime, i mojima i njegovima i maloj  :Smile: ))

----------


## Kaae

> Meni ustvari nikad kao kriterij odabira nije bio kako će djetetovo ime izgovarati u inozemstvu.
> Živimo u Hrvatskoj i bitno mi je da ime odgovara tome gdje živimo, a ako će dijete jednog dana živjeti u Africi ili Americi super, ako će mu biti ok, sasvim svejedno da li je zove Damir ili John.


Tesko da ce mu biti svejedno. Dosadi, vrlo brzo, kad moras slovkati ime svaki, ama bas svaki put kad ga izgovoris, a da te uz to jos nitko, nikada ne nazove tvojim imenom, vec nekakvim zbrckanim glupostima. I to cak kad im preko nekoliko puta kazes kako se ime izgovara. Racuni, dokumenti, raznorazni sluzbeni papiri... sve vracam na ispravak. A ne zovem se bas tako cudno ili komplicirano i ime mi sadrzi iskljucivo slova (komada cetiri) engleskog alfabeta.

----------


## Anemona

Kaae, oni koji imaju veče šanse za život u inozemstvu, neka i prilagođavaju imena ako žele, a ja smatram da su male šanse i radi situacije šbbkbb, nemam potrebe prilagoditi ime. 
Ionako nam je prezime "zaribano",  a njega ne mijenjamo.

----------


## Kaae

Pa nikad ne znas koje su sanse.  :Grin:  

Meni, nakon nekih djetinjih fiks-ideja, zapravo nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da cu zavrsiti tu gdje jesam.

----------


## flopica

> Curee, ovako ja se zaljubila u ime Leni (za curicu), a mom muzu se sviđa Lana, sta kazete vi, da mu udovoljim pa neka bude Lana???  Stvar je u tome da se svima vise svida njegovo ime, i mojima i njegovima i maloj ))


meni se lana ne sviđa
zvuči mi isprano i nekako umjetno
a leni mi je baš baš slatko i ženstveno

----------


## Leni

> a leni mi je baš baš slatko i ženstveno


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## santana

Opet se ja moram ponoviti,LUNA,među rješenje!

----------


## Nives

Meni Leni podseca na Lenny-ija Kravitza, a Lana mi je super ime, onako bas dostojanstveno, kratko, elegantno, za neku uspjesnu i ljepu curu koja zna sta hoce.

----------


## manal

> Meni Leni podseca na Lenny-ija Kravitza, a Lana mi je super ime, onako bas dostojanstveno, kratko, elegantno, za neku uspjesnu i ljepu curu koja zna sta hoce.


tako je *nives*!  :Klap:  
a *flopica*, mislim... šta reče, isprano?  :Nope:  
no zezam se, ali skužili ste moje ime. nekad je baš bilo lijepo... sad je stvarno nedaleko od statusa Ivane, hoću reći prečesto. 
stoga ti i ja *Kraljice* radije preporučujem Leni ili Luna, što netko predlaže.

----------


## manal

> Tesko da ce mu biti svejedno. Dosadi, vrlo brzo, kad moras slovkati ime svaki, ama bas svaki put kad ga izgovoris, a da te uz to jos nitko, nikada ne nazove tvojim imenom, vec nekakvim zbrckanim glupostima. I to cak kad im preko nekoliko puta kazes kako se ime izgovara. Racuni, dokumenti, raznorazni sluzbeni papiri... sve vracam na ispravak. A ne zovem se bas tako cudno ili komplicirano i ime mi sadrzi iskljucivo slova (komada cetiri) engleskog alfabeta.


I get you sister!  :Wink:  Ali tko se ne bi čudio na ime Kaae?  :Laughing: just kiddin'!

moj mali se baš uzvrpoljio u trbuhu, da gledam na koje ime trza, pa da tako odlučimo?  :Grin: 

apropos univerzalna imena, ja znam dečka koji se zove Evelin.  :Yes:  njegovoj se mami to jednostavno jako sviđalo i iako je rodila sina, njoj je to pasalo. sad čovjek živi u Austriji i redovno je vrlo čudno, kada se negdje službeno predstavlja...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## enchi

Moje je ime jako često u mojoj generaciji - ništa mi to nije smetalo, zapravo me nije zanimalo, niti sam na to obraćala pažnju. Tako da me ta stavka ne bi brinula pri izboru imena djeteta (i nije, sin ima vrlo često ime, cura i ne baš - ali ipak TRI ih je u istoj vrtićkoj grupi, 4 u cijelom vrtiću - a vrtić je mali, tko bi rekao).

Lana je krasno ime! Sve koje znam su vrlo elegantne, baš kako kaže Nives, ženstvene.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam subjektivna sto se tice imena Lana. jednom prilikom sam ga i izabrala. jest, prije 30 godina...  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

nives i ines su prelijepa imena
zaboravila sam ih napisati kad sam nabrajala imena "starije" generacije

leonisa, ti bi sada trebala uzeti neko zvučnije ime
Lea je nježno, palačinkasto, mazno... sada daj neko koje ima r u sebi
iako, i muž i ti imate jako možna i zvučna imena, možda onda cure moraju i biti bez r

----------


## apricot

lea i vera

pa predivno  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

muz je htio tea, pa sam rekla da mi je lea i tea malo to much...
bi sa r...AdioMare je predlozila rita i svidjelo se i lei i muzu. meni jos ni jedno ne sjeda. osim lare. 
muzu i meni se svidja i lara i sara (iako sad citam da su to cesta imena, ja ih ne znam), al se lei ne svidja.
zacaran krug  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> *nives i ines su prelijepa imena*
> zaboravila sam ih napisati kad sam nabrajala imena "starije" generacije
> 
> leonisa, ti bi sada trebala uzeti neko zvučnije ime
> Lea je nježno, palačinkasto, mazno... sada daj neko koje ima r u sebi
> iako, i muž i ti imate jako možna i zvučna imena, možda onda cure moraju i biti bez r


Fale još Karmen i Dolores (iz moje generacije, kad su meksikanske pjesme bile popularne, he he he...)

----------


## apricot

Karmen bi se još i našla, ali Dolores ne znam nijednu

----------


## Trina

> muz je htio tea, pa sam rekla da mi je lea i tea malo to much...
> bi sa r...AdioMare je predlozila rita i svidjelo se i lei i muzu. meni jos ni jedno ne sjeda. osim lare. 
> muzu i meni se svidja i lara i sara (iako sad citam da su to cesta imena, ja ih ne znam), al se lei ne svidja.
> zacaran krug


Ja ti imam Laru. Meni je to ime od djetinjstva posebno, nježno, ženstveno..baš pravo žensko ime. Znam da ih ima čitavo čudo, onako u globalu, ali u našem mjestu ona je jedna i jedina. Kao i uostalom i njeni brat i sestra, samo najstariji sin ima često ime

----------


## Trina

Karmen mi se sviđa. I to je ovdje dosta često. A Dolores nema. Ne sviđa mi se, asocira me na onu poznatu poduzetnicu. Ili glumicu? Ili sponzorušu? :Smile:

----------


## flopica

manal a što da ti velim
meni je lana isprano, 
dolores mi je predivno i senzualno, puno ime
samo što je značenje negativno - bol, patnja
ines - divno, moja kćer se trebala tako zvati ali tata nije bio za
ines su mi tamnopute, temperamentne, žive ( odmah se sjetim predivne ines sastre)

----------


## Peterlin

> Karmen mi se sviđa. I to je ovdje dosta često. A Dolores nema. Ne sviđa mi se, asocira me na onu poznatu poduzetnicu. Ili glumicu? Ili sponzorušu?


Pa istina, ne bih ni ja djetetu dala ime Dolores - to je Gospa od žalosti. 

U moje vrijeme je bilo dosta takvih imena, a recimo starinskim imenima su se tada smatrale Ljubice, Slavice, Dragice...bilo ih je čak manje od tradicionalnih katoličkih ženskih imena iz kalendara, kao što su Ana, Katarina i Štefanija.

----------


## martinaP

> Simona je baš lijepo! 
> 
> Lijepo mi je recimo Zrinka! Tako je zvučno, to r tako lijepo zatitra u kombinaciji. Ali otpalo bi jer neizgovorivo strancima (a možda dijete odluči putovati svijetom. Ja sam patila kako su izgovarali moje ime i imena roditelja u Njemačkoj. Jedino je mama dobro prošla. Ime joj je ovdje bezveze, a izgovoreno "na njemačkom" lijepo i egzotično...)
> BTW mačka mi je Zrinka


 :Klap: 

Meni je Zrinka tako lijepo zazvučala da više nije bilo dileme kako će se cura zvati... Presudilo je to "r", baš lijepo zvuči (a i paše uz Andriju). Jedino što ona sama još nikako ne može izgovoriti svoje ime.

----------


## santana

Oprosti,ali Rita previše asocira na rit(guzu)oko Zg,a u Slavoniji na močvaru.
Ja sam jednu med.sestru u Zg zvala u krugu meni simpatičnih cura sestra z riti(imala je poveću rit),nisam znala kako se zove,a nešto mi se zamjerila...cure koje su to znale isto su ju tako doživljavale.
Curica u mom susjedstvu zove se LODI,a ja sam i za MAJA,vrlo nježno.

----------


## MoMo

> a nitko se ne bi sjetio recimo hesseovog demiana ....


meni je to uvijek prva asocijacija jer to mi je omiljena knjiga iz mladosti  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Ja poučena svojim životnim iskustvom sam pristaša rijetkih imena i moja malena će vjerovato imati takvo ime. Naime moje je ime današnja Lana, Laura, Roko itd...Sve su to lijepa imena da budemo jasni (Laura moj osobni favorit) ali jednostavno ih ima ko u priči. Svako drugo dijete se tako zove. U osnovnoj školi u razredu nas je bilo 3 sa istim imenom, u srednjoj 5! a na faxu 2. Moram li spomenuti da su me cijeli život svi zvali prezimenom?! Meni je to bilo užaš. A tek nadimak - od prezimena, još gore! Moji se svi oko mene groze kad im kažem imena između kojih se predomišljamo suprug i ja ali kao što rekoh, zaklela sam se još dok sam bila mlađa da mojoj kćeri ako ću je imati neće biti isto ko i meni. Moj stari mi je neki dan sav ušokiran rekao da će morati nositi papirić sa bebinim imenom jer da neće znati reći kak se zove ako ga netko pita. :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

miga24 ako curici daš ime poput Marina, Martina, Kristina, Ivana, Gordana, Marija i sl. bit će vrlo rijetko u njenoj generaciji. Sad bi svi htjeli biti originalni zato jer su imali uobičajeno ime pa onda opet ima tisuće Lara, Zara i Sara.
Npr. i prije nego sam rodila prije 21 mj pa do sad ne sjećam se da sam primijetila da se rodila koja beba s imenom moje mlađe cure u našem rodilištu. Zabavno mi je čitati imena rođenih beba pa to uvijek pogledam. A ima totalno uobičajeno ime popularno u 80-ima.

----------


## vertex

> Karmen bi se još i našla, ali Dolores ne znam nijednu


Ja znam sestre Nives i Dolores.
Ako hoćete uvijek rijetko ime, eto vam Dunja  :Grin: .

----------


## Kaae

Znam i ja Dolores, rodjena je negdje ranih osamdesetih. Znam i dosta Dunja, otprilike moje godiste.

----------


## miga24

> miga24 ako curici daš ime poput Marina, Martina, Kristina, Ivana, Gordana, Marija i sl. bit će vrlo rijetko u njenoj generaciji. Sad bi svi htjeli biti originalni zato jer su imali uobičajeno ime pa onda opet ima tisuće Lara, Zara i Sara.
> Npr. i prije nego sam rodila prije 21 mj pa do sad ne sjećam se da sam primijetila da se rodila koja beba s imenom moje mlađe cure u našem rodilištu. Zabavno mi je čitati imena rođenih beba pa to uvijek pogledam. A ima totalno uobičajeno ime popularno u 80-ima.


Doduše ima i u tome nešto, pogotovo za ova imena koja si navela  :Laughing: . A i za ova druga imaš pravo - nešto sve popularna kratka imena danas (sve nešto 3 do 4 slova). Od beba u zadnjih dvije godine ovo su imena s kojima sam se susrela - Lana, Leo, Tea, Borna, Nina, Nika, Roko, Noa, Lara, Fran, Luka, Kai, Ema, Pia i Marija (najduže :Laughing: ). Eto imala sam čak i malu neugodnost u parku - zaderem se ja Tia i isto se zadere žene blizu mene. Ženi dotrči slatka curica od koje dvije godine i ova mi se nasmiješi kao - i vaša se curica tako zove?, a meni dotrči moj pas...Moram li spomenuti da se ženska prestala smijati... :Laughing:

----------


## manal

> Eto imala sam čak i malu neugodnost u parku - zaderem se ja Tia i isto se zadere žene blizu mene. Ženi dotrči slatka curica od koje dvije godine i ova mi se nasmiješi kao - i vaša se curica tako zove?, a meni dotrči moj pas...Moram li spomenuti da se ženska prestala smijati...


 :Laughing: a baš je lijepo ime, i za curicu i za psa. 
inače, upravo mi Zrinka vrlo prijeteće sjedi pred monitorom  :Rolling Eyes: 




> leonisa, ti bi sada trebala uzeti neko zvučnije ime
> Lea je nježno, palačinkasto, mazno... sada daj neko koje ima r u sebi


Meni je Lea baš onako... kao s attitude, jako neko ime, lavica, kratko i jasno, nema zezanja s Leom. tako meni zvuči. 
a ženska imena s r zvuče mi onako, opasno, ali pozitivno.
Rebeka, Tara, Nora

inače, nakon aprinog komentara još neki dan, silno me zanima kako se leonisa zove...  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

:Razz: 

lea je bas pogodjena. bila je borac u trbuhu, takva je i kad se rodila. lavica. umiljata do bola, al kad treba pokazat kandze i zube da bude po njenom, radi to bez problema. transformacija u sekundi.

e tako zelim "pogoditi" i sa ovim djetetom. tak je i doslo do AdioMarine rite jer se ova samo- rita  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> lea je bas pogodjena. bila je borac u trbuhu, takva je i kad se rodila. lavica. umiljata do bola, al kad treba pokazat kandze i zube da bude po njenom, radi to bez problema. transformacija u sekundi.
> 
> e tako zelim "pogoditi" i sa ovim djetetom. tak je i doslo do AdioMarine rite jer se ova *samo- rita*


Asocijacija iz mog djetinjstva: Rita Pavone - Juanita Banana

Inače, i mi smo tak zvali guzate cure, bogdamigreheoprosti, klinci znaju biti okrutni, pa stvarno treba paziti s odabirom imena...

----------


## Kate76

Pa kad se već spominje, ponosno objavljujem da nam stiže Rita!

Doduše ja sam htjela Luna, ali mužu nije sjelo (navijao za Ninu), a oko ovog imena smo se odmah složili.

Rita je skraćenica od Marita, tj. Marija, dakle mala Mare.
Sjetila sam se i riti, ali to me se ne dotikavlje jer sam ja dalmatinka, doduse je da živim u Zagrebu, al ne povezujem te pojmove.

Inače, ja imam rijetko i neobično ime, za apsolutno svaku generaciju sto godina unazad i unaprijed, mislim da se rijetko tko samnom može natjecat. Ne znam ni dan danas jesam li se navikla ili ne  :Razz: .

----------


## Peterlin

Pa rijetka imena su često prednost.

Evo primjera (bio nam je na listi) - Rozamund

----------


## Kate76

Prednost za što? Ja tu prednost nisam uočila. Rijetko tko ga zapamti iz prve, napiše kako treba, a o strancima neću ni pričat, jezik lome, al se daleko više trude da ga memoriraju i pravilno izgovore nego naši. Naši me smo skrate kako im paše, a ima i onih koji ne vjeruju da mi je to ime, nego izvedenica od nekog imena. Rozamund je vjerovatno manje neuobičajeno ime u svom govornom području. Ja nosim hrvatsko ime koje je neobično. S obzirom da to nije Kate, malo sam OT, sorite.

----------


## Jurana

> Prednost za što? Ja tu prednost nisam uočila. Rijetko tko ga zapamti iz prve, napiše kako treba, a o strancima neću ni pričat, jezik lome, al se daleko više trude da ga memoriraju i pravilno izgovore nego naši. Naši me smo skrate kako im paše, a ima i onih koji ne vjeruju da mi je to ime, nego izvedenica od nekog imena. Rozamund je vjerovatno manje neuobičajeno ime u svom govornom području. Ja nosim hrvatsko ime koje je neobično. S obzirom da to nije Kate, malo sam OT, sorite.


Sad sam uvjerena da su mnogi znatiželjni koje je tvoje ime, ali ja nisam, neeee  :Grin:

----------


## Kraljica

Imam jos 2 malo rijeđa imena za curicu, pa da cujem vase misljenje  :Smile:  Tessa i Eleni ...

----------


## babyboys

tessa mi se sviđa, ime kojeg su ti puna usta kad ga izgovoriš, i vrlo je pamtljivo.
eleni baš i nije meni nešto, onak, zvuči mi ko tipično isfuravanje"daj da budem drukčiji"
i jel to elenI ili elEni?

----------


## Kate76

Tessa je bilo jedno od mojih favorita. Omela me ova dva s.
Eleni, nešto mi fali, nije u duhu jezika, ali zato mi je Elen super.

----------


## flopica

> Inače, ja imam rijetko i neobično ime, za apsolutno svaku generaciju sto godina unazad i unaprijed, mislim da se rijetko tko samnom može natjecat. Ne znam ni dan danas jesam li se navikla ili ne .


jesi sigurna?  :Cool: 
inače mi je Rita baš lijepo ime

----------


## meda

> Tessa je bilo jedno od mojih favorita. Omela me ova dva s.
> .


pa ne mora se pisati s dva 's'. ne znam zasto ova dva 's' tu uopce. 
na engl. je Tess, na njem. Tessa. zasto na hr. ne bi bilo Tesa? 

inace znam jednu tesu, prekrasno je i meni to ime

i meni se svidaju rijetka imena, al ja nisam dovoljno originalna da izmislim nesto stvarno rijetko, a da dobro zvuci, a opet da nema bojazni da ce uskoro postat popularno.

----------


## miga24

> al ja nisam dovoljno originalna da izmislim nesto stvarno rijetko, a da dobro zvuci, a opet da nema bojazni da ce uskoro postat popularno.


A ja prema reakcijama okoline, očito imam prirodan dar za isto... :Laughing: 

I meni se sviđa Tessa. A Eleni...hm, nekak mi je draža Elena.

----------


## Kate76

*Flopice* poprilično sigurna :Wink: .

*Meda* može i Tesa, ako baš mora. Al to je strano ime, pa je nekako red da se tako i piše. Recimo, meni je ime Chiarra predivno. Nisam se mogla natjerat da T. tako nazovem, a još manje da je pohrvatim u Kjara. Nije mi to to.

----------


## Peterlin

Tara je rijeka...

Pa što ne bi mala bila Una?

----------


## Anemona

Ja volim rijetka, originalna imena, ali meni opet moraju spadati u kontekst gdje dijete živi.
Nedavno su me iznenadile Pavla i Jurja.

----------


## apricot

da je Zrin bio curica, zvao bi se Jurja  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> da je Zrin bio curica, zvao bi se Jurja


Oooo, puno bolja varijanta od Đurđe.... Kapa dolje!

----------


## Elly

> Recimo, meni je ime Chiarra predivno. Nisam se mogla natjerat da T. tako nazovem, a još manje da je pohrvatim u Kjara. Nije mi to to.


Chiara ide s jednim slovom 'r'. 
I bas je lijepo.  :Smile:

----------


## Kate76

*Peterlin* pa nije Tara dobila ime ni po rijeci ni po planini.

----------


## Anemona

Od "starih" imena moje generacije ok je i Valerija, Ksenija.

----------


## Peterlin

Nema veze po čemu je dobila ime, Tara je (i) rijeka i ime je odlično. Baš zato jer je Tara rijeka palo mi je na pamet da bi pasala Una koja je isto rijeka (čista asocijacija). Oba mi jako dobro zvuče, ali sad ih je zasjenila Jurja koju je apricot predložila.

----------


## Anemona

> Nema veze po čemu je dobila ime, Tara je (i) rijeka i ime je odlično. Baš zato jer je Tara rijeka palo mi je na pamet da bi pasala Una koja je isto rijeka (čista asocijacija). Oba mi jako dobro zvuče, ali sad ih je zasjenila Jurja koju je apricot predložila.


Ma nije apricot nego ja (magarac). :Grin:

----------


## Kate76

> Chiara ide s jednim slovom 'r'. 
> I bas je lijepo.


Je, lijepo je. Jedno ili dva r (točno je i jedno i drugo) ne mijenja poantu.

----------


## Anemona

I evo dva, koja su mi bila ružna, ali imaju ono nešto:
Mirka i Zlatka (može i Zlata, ali ovo je baš Zlatka).

----------


## apricot

jelda kako nam se ukus mijenja?

----------


## Anemona

> jelda kako nam se ukus mijenja?


Istina je.

----------


## Kate76

*Peterlin* da nije Rita, bila bi Luna, na tragu Une  :Wink: .
Ovako, here she comes.

----------


## flopica

*Kate* i moje je ime rijetko, zapravo nikada nisam čula da se još netko tako zove, zato se zekam  :Smile: 
moja dobra prijateljica ima ćerku Jurju i meni je ime baš posebno
a druga ima nećakinju Đurđicu i isto joj ime savršeno pristaje  :Heart: 

zapravo, ima dosta lijepih imena za djevojčice
ja još uvijek ne znam hoće li biti dječak ili curka, ali za dečka mi je svakako teže izabrati

----------


## Lutonjica

ak jurja ima brata tina onda znamo istu jurju  :Smile:

----------


## meda

> *Flopice* poprilično sigurna.
> 
> *Meda* može i Tesa, ako baš mora. Al to je strano ime, pa je nekako red da se tako i piše. Recimo, meni je ime Chiarra predivno. Nisam se mogla natjerat da T. tako nazovem, a još manje da je pohrvatim u Kjara. Nije mi to to.


 ma uopce nema potrebe da se pise tessa. ne znam tko je to izmislio. vecina imena koja su danas u upotrebi su na neki nacin strana i normalno pohrvacena, da se pisu i izgovaraju u duhu hrvatskog jezika

nemoj ovo shvatiti osobno, ali pisati tessa je malo ono, da ne kazem sta  :Grin:

----------


## ivica_k

> jelda kako nam se ukus mijenja?


ovo su moji trenutni favoriti, pa ćemo vidjeti kad mi stavrno bude trebalo, hoće li mi se i tada sviđati  :Smile: 

Iskra, Mirka, Kaja, Neva, Iva

idem se predbilježiti i na imenima za dečke

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> Od "starih" imena moje generacije ok je i Valerija, Ksenija.



I meni su ta imena lijepa.

Još mi se sviđa Beatrice, Alice, Sabina, Cecilija, Prue, Marina, Maja, Dora, Magdalena, Charlotte, Matilda, Claudia, Arabella, Helena, Lisa, Aurora, Emilija...


Možda izgledam ludo kada vidite kakva su ovo imena i kakav je moj ukus.  :Laughing:

----------


## Elly

> Je, lijepo je. Jedno ili dva r (točno je i jedno i drugo) ne mijenja poantu.


U Italiji bi se ime Chiarra - sa dva slova r - smatralo pogresno napisanim. Kao da, npr., napises Svjetllana ili Jassna. 

Ali dobro, svakome svoje, varijacije na temu, i tome slicno.  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

> ak jurja ima brata tina onda znamo istu jurju


ima brata ali nije tin
a i ja sam malo u  "gorskijim" krajevima  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> I meni su ta imena lijepa.
> 
> Još mi se sviđa Beatrice, Alice, Sabina, Cecilija, Prue, Marina, Maja, Dora, Magdalena, Charlotte, Matilda, Claudia, Arabella, Helena, Lisa, Aurora, Emilija...
> 
> 
> Možda izgledam ludo kada vidite kakva su ovo imena i kakav je moj ukus.


Nas dvije bi se imale o čemu razgovarati! :Laughing:

----------


## miga24

> U Italiji bi se ime Chiarra - sa dva slova r - smatralo pogresno napisanim. Kao da, npr., napises Svjetllana ili Jassna.


 Baš to htjedoh reći i to upravo u kombinaciji sa istim primjerima.  :Smile:  I ne vidim zašto bi se imena morala pohrvatiti. To je isto ko da se zoveš Iskra i odeš npr u SAD i tam te svi zovu Sparkle ili Spark (dobro, možda sam malo i pretjerala :Cool: ) ili u najboljem slučaju da ti ime pišu Iscra - mene bi to smetalo. Dakle ako si Anđela nisi Angela i obratno (naime znam i jednu i drugu pa budi faca pa im se krivo obrati... :Laughing: )

----------


## Kate76

Raspravljamo o ukusima, a o tome se jelte ne raspravlja. Imena se ne moraju pohrvatiti, ali meni je čoškasto imati dupla slova u imenu djeteta, y i slično. Pri tome mislim na svoje dijete i njegovo ime. 

Elly vidim da si blizu Italije, je istina, talijanski je Chiara, ali recimo preko bare Chiarra. Svakom svoje.

----------


## Elly

Kate, da, u Italiji sam.  
Ali vjerujem da je i preko bare ovo duplo 'r' u slucajevima varijacije na temu, iznimke od pravila i sl.
Kao sto vec rekoh, svakom svoje, naravno.  :Smile:  

Palo mi usput na pamet da je varijanta ovoga imena, sasvim lijepo 'pohrvacena', Klarisa. I bas lijepo ime.  :Smile:

----------


## meda

ne moraju se sva imena pohrvatiti, to ja nisam rekla ni implicirala. nego da vecina imena vec je pohrvacena na neki nacin. osim toga, da netko duboko filozofira o pohrvacenju tesse u tesa mi je nebulozno kao i kad netko u hr nazove dijete hanna ili sarah ili ewa. nema potrebe ni za jednim ni za drugim. naravno da roditelj ima pravo nazvati ili ne nazvati svoje dijete kako zeli iz nekih svojih samo njemu poznatih razloga, ali tvrditi da je to lingvistička ili kakva vec činjenica ne

----------


## Kraljica

Ja volim imena pravilno napisana, znaci po meni nemoze biti Kiara ako je pravilno Chiara, ili Nikol, a pravilno je Nicole, za mene je Tessa i nikako mi ne ide Tesa, ili naprimjer Majkl, ma uzas... Meni su osobno lijepa strana imena, ali ako cu ga krivo napisati onda cu radje traziti hrvatsko ime i rjesen problem, a sada opet svatko ima svoje misljenje  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Meni je Katja prelijepo ime, nježno i ženstveno, ali nam nije išlo uz prezime pa smo odustali.

----------


## bijelko

i kod nas je Katja bila u igri. na stranu to što se rodio dečko, mislim da bih se u zadnji tren ipak predomislila iz istog razloga. imamo dosadno prezime pa ime mora biti jako.

----------


## n.grace

> i kod nas je Katja bila u igri. na stranu to što se rodio dečko, mislim da bih se u zadnji tren ipak predomislila iz istog razloga. imamo dosadno prezime pa ime mora biti jako.


Isto i kod nas.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Uz Katju smo razmišljali o Jeleni, Marti i Eleni. Sva su mi lijepa.

----------


## miniminia

Jedna moja prabaka se zvala VErona, htjela ja dati to ime, ali mi nije prošlo...SAd ne žalim
VEzano uz stare generacije, ja znam tri para sestara koje se zovu Vesna i Jasna. Ne znam da li je slučajnost, ali kad razmislim baš i idu skupa...

----------


## n.grace

> Jedna moja prabaka se zvala VErona, htjela ja dati to ime, ali mi nije prošlo...SAd ne žalim
> VEzano uz stare generacije, ja znam tri para sestara koje se zovu Vesna i Jasna. Ne znam da li je slučajnost, ali kad razmislim baš i idu skupa...


I ja znam sestre Vesnu i Jasnu!  :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

I ja moram priznati da su mi sva imena većinom lijepa..osim možda Soniboj ili Mrđana

----------


## miniminia

> I ja znam sestre Vesnu i Jasnu!


M
Možda znamo iste  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> M
> Možda znamo iste


:D
Možda, tko zna... A tebi jedan  :Love:

----------


## n.grace

> I ja moram priznati da su mi sva imena većinom lijepa..osim možda Soniboj ili Mrđana


:D

----------


## miniminia

> :D
> Možda, tko zna... A tebi jedan


 i tebi veliki  :Love:   ( a dodam i kavu, ali ne znam smajlija)

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Predložite mi kratko ime za curicu, da nije često, ženstveno i da se lako izgovara.
Kao Alice, Lisa, Zora, Gita...
Neobično, ali da nije previše "čudno".

Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Kate76

> Ja volim imena pravilno napisana, znaci po meni nemoze biti Kiara ako je pravilno Chiara, ili Nikol, a pravilno je Nicole, za mene je Tessa i nikako mi ne ide Tesa, ili naprimjer Majkl, ma uzas... Meni su osobno lijepa strana imena, ali ako cu ga krivo napisati onda cu radje traziti hrvatsko ime i rjesen problem, a sada opet svatko ima svoje misljenje


Potpis, to sam htjela reći.

*Zora* pada mi na pamet Linda ili Dalia.

----------


## Elly

> Predložite mi *kratko ime za curicu*, da nije često, ženstveno i da se lako izgovara.
> Kao Alice, Lisa, Zora, Gita...
> Neobično, ali da nije previše "čudno".
> 
> Hvala unaprijed.


Pogledaj na (mislim) prethodnoj stranici, imas moj post s nekim imenima s 4 slova. Neka od njih su rijetka, zenstvena i lako se pisu.  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

Ups, na stranici 23 je.

----------


## astral

mi smo za sada ostali na Sara, Lara ili Zara
meni se najviše sviđa Zara a i znam za samo jednu curicu koja se tako zove u cijelom mjestu

----------


## Anemona

> mi smo za sada ostali na Sara, Lara ili Zara
> meni se najviše sviđa Zara a i znam za samo jednu curicu koja se tako zove u cijelom mjestu


Meni bi presudilo koje je ime prvom djetetu.

----------


## flopica

> Predložite mi kratko ime za curicu, da nije često, ženstveno i da se lako izgovara.
> Kao Alice, Lisa, Zora, Gita...
> Neobično, ali da nije previše "čudno".
> 
> Hvala unaprijed.


pa Gita, Neva, Lada, Lota
meni su sva ženstvena

----------


## tonili

Mi imamo Evu i Mašu, a da nam dođe treća cura zvala bi se najvjerojatnije Ana ili Asja

----------


## astral

> Meni bi presudilo koje je ime prvom djetetu.


prva je Nikol :Heart: 
lara i sara su dosta česte a zaru znam samo jednu i super mi je ime
stvar je u tome što smo i mm i ja jako izbirljivi :Smile:  a oko ovog smo se složili (mislim bar)

----------


## Kaae

Ne znam niti jednu Jurju, ali isla sam u skolu s Jur*i*jom.

----------


## Bebinja

Ja znam jednu gospođu koja se zove Jurjica  :Wink:

----------


## miniminia

Od ovih kratkih, neobičnih, a uhuprisutnih dobro mi je Leda, nedavno sam upoznala jednu već veliku tetu s tim imenom...

----------


## flopica

> Ja znam jednu gospođu koja se zove Jurjica


slatko, al ne za gospođu  :Cool: 
zato nisam za umanjenice u imenima, kao niti za imena koja sugeriraju određene karakteristike
npr. Divna, ja sam davno poznavala jednu
a nije joj ime pasalo, baš nikako...

----------


## Bebinja

meni je to ime komplicirano za izgovorit i  upamtit.
mislim da ima neke veze sa imenom Đurđica,nisam sigurna.

Nisam ljubiteljica kratkih imena,ali recimo Olga je meni krasno ime.

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Što kažete na imena Cvita, Franka, Livia?

----------


## bubekica

cvita je jako lijepo, franka mi je draze u muskoj varijanti  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

cvita mi je slatko!  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Što kažete na imena Cvita, Franka, Livia?


Lijepa su, ali meni je draže Livi*j*a.

Leda mi je baš lijepo ime, posebno, ženstveno.

----------


## Smajlich

Cvita, Meri, Lea, Roza, Iskra...

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Roza  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## palčica

Mi ćemo imati Rozu ako bude curka.  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> cvita mi je slatko!


Cvita se zove jedno šesnaest curica u mom mjestu od kojih 1500 stanovnika. Najčešće ime kod nas

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni se Cvita nikak ne sviđa. U sjevernoj Hrvatskoj postoji ime Cveta i to je najčešće ime za krave

----------


## bijelko

meni je lijepo ali obitelj bi mi se zgrozila. nije da me briga ali ipak sam slavonka, kod nas bi teško prošlo.

----------


## Mima

Cvijeta mi je, moram reći, puno ljepše nego Cvita, ali vidim da je Cvita ekstra popularna u južnim krajevima.

----------


## manal

Meni ni Cvita, no Cvijeta, ni Cveta  :Nope:  ne zvuči nikako. Kao nadimak neke bake od prije sto godina.

----------


## mimi 25

Meni se svidja Samantha i Melanie.
Ako budemo imali curicu i ako bude tamne puti kao moj mladji sin biti ce Samantha, a ako bude svjetlija kao stariji sin biti ce Melanie. Tako nekako ja zamisljam ta dva imena. 
Imamo ime i za decka, ali to je za drugu temu.

----------


## neve86

meni Cvita nekako za bakice...baš mi nije lipo

----------


## Mima

Pa sad su i popularna imena za bakice.

----------


## Beti3

Leonora, ako netko voli duga imena. 

Dovoljno rijetko ( dvadesetak u Zg, manje od 20 u RI-ima stranica gdje se može naći koliko je često koje ime)
Dovoljno zvučno. OK se izgovara i piše i kod nas i vani.

----------


## flopica

meni je Cvita baš lijepo  :Heart:  ali samo za Dalmaciju
u mom kraju baš nekako ne paše

----------


## Trina

I meni se sviđa ali kad se neko ime preforsira onda mi je bezveze

----------


## flopica

pa istina, ali to naiđe val imena svakih par godina
i onda udri svi po istome
ali ime ko ime mi je baš fajn, nekako starinsko a ženstveno

----------


## miga24

> Leonora, ako netko voli duga imena. 
> 
> Dovoljno rijetko ( dvadesetak u Zg, manje od 20 u RI-ima stranica gdje se može naći koliko je često koje ime)
> Dovoljno zvučno. OK se izgovara i piše i kod nas i vani.


Jedan od mojih favorita.

----------


## bubekica

a leonAra?

----------


## leonisa

evo, da vas obavijestim...ovaj vikend pricamo nesto opet oko imena, kako cu uskoro rodit, a jos ne znamo kako ce se zvati i spomene se rita. muz i mala skroz za, navijaju za ritu i onda im velim ono o cemu nisam razmisljala, kako ce druga djeca u zagrebu zvati ritu. pa su odustali.
kaze mala da moze sara. ja velim odlicno, moze! kaze muz, da ne moze, da se on sada navikao na laru i nek je lara. i mala ne da. sva imena osim lare. i nikako skuzit zasto lara ne.
i kazem ja njoj, gle, jel se moze zvati lara, a onda kada ce se krstiti ti joj izaberi ime koje zelis, necemo se mjesati? moze.

i tako, cekamo laru. lea i lara  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> mi smo za sada ostali na Sara, Lara ili Zara
> meni se najviše sviđa Zara a i znam za samo jednu curicu koja se tako zove u cijelom mjestu


  :Laughing: 
ne mogu vjerovati!
meni je zara jako lijepo i mrzim sto se zara otvorila kod nas.

----------


## bubekica

*leonisa* moja necakinja je lara  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Kad pogledamo imena u kalendaru, vidi se da se to s vremenom jako mijenja...

Uostalom, tko bi danas djetetu dao ime Kunigunda ili Kleofa? A toga ima stvarno puno. S druge strane, zašto ne bi djetetu dali ime Rozamund ili Ramona? Ne bih imala ništa protiv, ali imam samo dečke. 

Još par lijepih imena: Selma, Edita, Nina, Klara

----------


## leonisa

klara je moja patnja od malena, al su me svi zezali zbog pekare klara.
nina ne bi jer je druga strana iste medalje.
sogorica mi cijeli zivot govori: zovem se nina. sljedeca recenica: da, samo nina, nisam nikolina.

bubekica, meni je lara jako lijepo ime i znam samo dvije curice koje se tako zovu. jedna iz generacije starije i jedna mladja seka proljenog zeke s foruma.
u vrticu nema ni jedne.
zanimljivo je da od 13 curica u grupi ima 2 marije i 3 eme  :Smile: 

koliko se tu spominje lea, ja osim moje i jos jedne proljetne s foruma, ne znam ni jednu  :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

leonisa super ste ime izabrali
svidja mi se, a kod nas je stvarno retko

mene stalno muce imena za drugo dete (a nisam ni trudna, ali znam da ce biti devojcica  :Grin:  )
prva se zove Nadja
a posto ja jako patim na slaganje imena, onda i drugo treba da ima 4, najvise 5 slova, plus da nema r (prezime jako dugacko, ima r), da ne zavrsava na s 
pa posto je Nadja rusko onda mi se slazu Neva ili Olga, mada me vuku jos i Lada, Zora...

inace mnogo volim "geografska" imena, ali MM nije hteo ni da cuje da se Nadja zove Drina, tako da mi je to ime ostalo tiha patnja

----------


## Trina

Kažem ti da je moja Lara jedina u vrtiću i školi. sad ima jedna malena curica, čini mi  se ali sve u svemu, kod nas je to više manje rijetko ime



I da, odličan izbor, vidi se da imaš ukusa :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

Lara je jako lijepo, a i Leonora mi je super, posebno. Ja volim duga imena.

----------


## kiara79

Lara,Dora i Vita su moji favoriti, a mm bi Petru..

----------


## miga24

> leonisa super ste ime izabrali
> svidja mi se, a kod nas je stvarno retko
> 
> mene stalno muce imena za drugo dete (a nisam ni trudna, ali znam da ce biti devojcica  )
> prva se zove Nadja
> a posto ja jako patim na slaganje imena, onda i drugo treba da ima 4, najvise 5 slova, plus da nema r (prezime jako dugacko, ima r), da ne zavrsava na s 
> pa posto je Nadja rusko onda mi se slazu Neva ili Olga, mada me vuku jos i Lada, Zora...
> 
> inace mnogo volim "geografska" imena, ali MM nije hteo ni da cuje da se Nadja zove Drina, tako da mi je to ime ostalo tiha patnja


I meni su ruska imena lijepa. Jedno ime mi je još od djetinstva ušlo u uho ali muž neće ni da čuje.  :Sad:  *Zoya.*

----------


## Trina

Ajme, pa kako se Zoje nisam sjetila, od svih ruskih koje sam čuvala. Super ime

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajme, pa kako se Zoje nisam sjetila, od svih ruskih koje sam čuvala. Super ime


A da rodiš još jednu pišulju?  :Grin:  (sad bježim i skrivam se, he he he...)

Ont. slažem se da je Zoja super ime.

----------


## vissnja

I meni se svidja, ali ovde kod nas je postalo dosta cesto. Zoja, Zoi....

Moja Nadja ima drugaricu Nedu, isto mi se svidja, ali vuce me ruski djir.

----------


## miniminia

ja na onom topicu za dečke baš napisala kako obožavam ruska imena...
Zoja mi je u top 3 , Olja, Neva...prelijepa su...

----------


## astral

> ne mogu vjerovati!
> meni je zara jako lijepo i mrzim sto se zara otvorila kod nas.


da ,meni je Lara bilo u igri i za prvu curicu al nam je susjeda rodila Laru par mjeseci prije pa eto nismo.

al sad sam se eto nekako navukla na Zaru a MM govori kako mu nije loše ime al još mora razmislit da mu legne, ma zamisli :Rolling Eyes: 

ima Zara i u splitu ali uopće me ne pogađa to, meni je ime super, moćno i nježno :Smile:

----------


## manal

kad govorite o ruskim imenima, a i nije nužno rusko: Anastasia, ili samo Nastasja. I onda bi je zvala Staša  :Wink:  to mi je tako slatko

----------


## sss

A baš sam i ja htjela reći Anastazija, kad se spominju ruska i duža imena   :Smile:  Manal je bila brža. Upoznala sam jednu Anastaziju, a tako smo ju i zvali, nitko nije kratio.
Evo onda drugi prijedlog (i nju sam upoznala, ali u Slo): Vasilisa - zovu ju Vaska.

----------


## vissnja

Ja ne bih izabrala za dete dugacko ime zbog (pre)dugackog prezimena, ali su mi lepa Anastasija - Stasija, Stasi, Nastja (kod nas malo precesto i uglavnom ih skrate na Ana), Vasilisa, Varvara, Katarina, Ljudmila, Ksenija (nadimak Senka)

----------


## keska

Svojoj curici sam izabrala ime Sofija.
I baš je mudrica  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> da ,meni je Lara bilo u igri i za prvu curicu al nam je susjeda rodila Laru par mjeseci prije pa eto nismo.
> 
> al sad sam se eto nekako navukla na Zaru a MM govori kako mu nije loše ime al još mora razmislit da mu legne, ma zamisli
> 
> ima Zara i u splitu ali uopće me ne pogađa to, meni je ime super, moćno i nježno


obicno mamama lijeze, TM je poseban  :Heart:   :Smile: 

nama uz prezime definitivno ne ide rusko ime. a bogami ni pretjerano englesko.

Trina  :Laughing:

----------


## flopica

meni su ruska imena divna, ovo Anastasia recimo jedno od ljepših
Sonja, Staša, Anja, Nađa, Darija, ma sva su mi neka romantična i posebna
samo ja ne mogu niti za jedno ime od toliko lijepih niti za jedno reći da je "the ime"
i još jedna sitnica, jednostavno moram prije vidjeti dijete kojem je ime namijenjeno...

----------


## leonisa

meni postoje odredjena imena koja su mi divna, ali premocna za bebe. sofija je jedno od. franciska. <3

----------


## EvaMONA

> mm je našao još jedno. tena.
> vidjet ćemo što dečki imaju za reć


Ja imam Evu i Tenu :Smile: 
Eva nam je odmah bio prvi izbor, a Tena je malo duže traženo, i zaista im lijepo pristaju.

----------


## apricot

> nama uz prezime definitivno ne ide rusko ime. a bogami ni pretjerano englesko.


a ti lijepo curici daj ime Mujesira
pasat će ti uz prezime, a može poslije i u Dubai otići

----------


## EvaMONA

Tko traži da ime nije izrazito rijetko , ali da ga nema svako drugo dijete to je teško. 
Kad sam Evi birala ime znala sam samo jednu koja ima 40g., a samo nekoliko mj. nakon nje su 2x u široj obitlji dali to ime i iako je moja jedina u svojoj grupi, u vrtiću ih sad već ima nekoliko.
Za Tena sam mislila da je češće, a kad ono u cijelom naselju zasad nisam čula to ime osim susjede koja ide u srednju školu.

----------


## AdioMare

nu!jed'sira!  :Grin: 
leo, super vam paše lara uz prezime  :Heart: 

ja još uvijek navijam za ritu... i da se predomislite.
(kakvi nadimci? rita-koja se skita? šta fali skitnicama?  :Grin: )

----------


## leonisa

lol skitnice su ok, al guzice nisu  :Grin: 
zvali bi je guzica, a ne rita :zladjeca:

----------


## apricot

pa nije rita guzica, nego krpa

----------


## AdioMare

majko mila, šta nam rade zagorci! 
palo mi na pamet nije!
meni je guzica, brate mili, guzica.
rit? vidi zbilja!  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

strava!
to što si mi sada rekla...
upravo sam šokirana!  :Grin: 
a samnom radila jedna lijepa cura, imena rita.
imala finu, čvrstu rit, šta jest-jest!  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

hehe

apri, nisam znala za krpu.

dobila bus po riti ritom  :Grin:

----------


## astral

> obicno mamama lijeze, TM je poseban


da poseban! :Zaljubljen: 

ali i ja isto moram prvo vidit bebu pa joj onda dati ime, zato ni ne paničarimo previše...smišljam pomalo pa kad je vidim ,znat ću :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> hehe
> 
> apri, nisam znala za krpu.
> 
> dobila bus po riti ritom


nisi nikada čula da netko hoda u ritama (dronjcima)?
idem pasti u nesvijest i izmisliti ti neko novo lijepo ime

----------


## leonisa

jesam. nije mi sinulo.

----------


## miniminia

Nazovi je Zita

----------


## leonisa

ne, ne, ne...lara it is. mozete jedino birat za sljedecu...za opet 6 godina  :Laughing:

----------


## miniminia

Svejedno mi je Zita čist fino ime

----------


## Maruška

Kad smo birali ime za seku, odlučili smo da će biti nešto iz Ana-domene (Anuška, Ani...) i prepustili Lovri da bira.
Lovrin izbor: "Neka se zove Ana Banana, a mi ćemo ju skraćeno zvati Ana."  :Smile: 

Prije nekoliko dana u dvorištu, stoje njih dvoje sa susjedom.
S: I malena... Kako se ti zoveš?
A: Ana Banana.
L: Ali mi ju zovemo samo Ana.
 :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

Mi smo imali dobermanku Zitu  :Grin:

----------


## laumi

čitajući ovaj topik, vidim da ima sve više Eva
kad smo mi prije 4,5 god. našu curicu nazvali Eva, nitko se u našoj okolini nije tako zvao (to jest, bila je samo još jedna Eva u našem vrtiću)
našoj je ime dala starija seka  :Heart:  (ona je Laura)
mislili smo je nazvati Izabela, ali Eva nam se na kraju još više svidjelo

i ruska imena su mi jako lijepa

----------


## astral

> Kad smo birali ime za seku, odlučili smo da će biti nešto iz Ana-domene (Anuška, Ani...) i prepustili Lovri da bira.
> Lovrin izbor: "Neka se zove Ana Banana, a mi ćemo ju skraćeno zvati Ana." 
> 
> Prije nekoliko dana u dvorištu, stoje njih dvoje sa susjedom.
> S: I malena... Kako se ti zoveš?
> A: Ana Banana.
> L: Ali mi ju zovemo samo Ana.


 :Laughing:

----------


## miga24

Ja brijem da će ovo biti generacija Lara (mislim i zbog one serije "Larin izbor" i to...vole je žene, vole je djeca, tako da birala ime mama ili stariji brat ili seka fakat mislim da će ih biti ko u priči...).

----------


## Shania

Moj šogor želi da mu se kćerka zove India..sestra ludi :Laughing:

----------


## thinkpink

> majko mila, šta nam rade zagorci! 
> palo mi na pamet nije!
> meni je guzica, brate mili, guzica.
> rit? vidi zbilja!


u Primorju je rit definitivno guzica i to daleko češće nego guzica/stražnjica  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonisa

ne kvarite mi laru larinim izborom, ko boga vas molim!

----------


## mačkulina

> ne kvarite mi laru larinim izborom, ko boga vas molim!


ja imam kćer zove se Lara. Rođena je 2009. Mislila sam da će u vrtiću (koji je jedan od 2 najpunija u Gradu Zagrebu-Malešnica) biti 200 Lara, kad ne, u svih 6 jasličkih grupa nas ima samo 2.
I nije baš tako često koliko sam mislila da će biti. doduše to je bilo prije Larinog izbora (serije).
Moja Lara je ime dobila po Zhivagu.... po njegovoj Lari jer mi je taj film i knjiga bio i ostao nešto najlijepše što mi je obilježilo moju ranu mladost, a ime je tako romantično, a Larina pjesma je dan danas uvertira mnogih špica....

Laru vole muški, to je nevjerojatno kako se muškima sviđa to ime, starijih odmah asocira na Zhivaga a mlađe na Laru croft i Tomb Rider-a i Angelinu..
Lara je u starom Rimu bio kućni bog, jer suRimljani imali kućne bogove koji su im čuvali kuću. Tako da osim 'zvučnosti' ime Lara ima i to značenje.

bilo kako bilo 'nomen est omen' - moju Laru je njezino ime obilježilo i jako joj lijepo stoji.... nekad joj ja tepam i zazovem Larita ili Larisa.... bilo kako bilo.... ona je ostala Lara.

----------


## mačkulina

a kad smo  kod imena, ja volim Ruska... i tu si nemogu pomoći..

Tasha (Taša), Maša, Olja, Anja (ona nam je bila uz Laru najuži izbor), Tonja, Tatjana, Nadja...
ma ima ih koliko hoćeš... prekrasna, slavenska koja pašu uz naša slavensko-balkanska prezimena  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> ja imam kćer zove se Lara. Rođena je 2009. Mislila sam da će u vrtiću (koji je jedan od 2 najpunija u Gradu Zagrebu-Malešnica) biti 200 Lara, kad ne, u svih 6 jasličkih grupa nas ima samo 2.
> I nije baš tako često koliko sam mislila da će biti. doduše to je bilo prije Larinog izbora (serije).
> Moja Lara je ime dobila po Zhivagu.... po njegovoj Lari jer mi je taj film i knjiga bio i ostao nešto najlijepše što mi je obilježilo moju ranu mladost, a ime je tako romantično, a Larina pjesma je dan danas uvertira mnogih špica....
> 
> Laru vole muški, to je nevjerojatno kako se muškima sviđa to ime, starijih odmah asocira na Zhivaga a mlađe na Laru croft i Tomb Rider-a i Angelinu..
> Lara je u starom Rimu bio kućni bog, jer suRimljani imali kućne bogove koji su im čuvali kuću. Tako da osim 'zvučnosti' ime Lara ima i to značenje.
> 
> bilo kako bilo 'nomen est omen' - moju Laru je njezino ime obilježilo i jako joj lijepo stoji.... nekad joj ja tepam i zazovem Larita ili Larisa.... bilo kako bilo.... ona je ostala Lara.


I ja svoju zovem Larisa i Larichui. 

A meni se eto dogodilo da, kao prava mrziteljica sapunica, kući imam glavna dva lika iz Larinog izbora :Grin: . Samo što moji nisu toliko zaljubljeni jedno u drugog. I rođeni su daaavno prije te proklete serije

----------


## leonisa

ja ne bi ni znala da postoji sapunica larin izbor da nisam dobila tu informaciju kao argument kontra imena.
a onda mi se dijete dok je bila par dana kod bake i dide navuce na istu  :facepalm:

----------


## Sek@

> Raspravljamo o ukusima, a o tome se jelte ne raspravlja. Imena se ne moraju pohrvatiti, ali meni je čoškasto imati dupla slova u imenu djeteta, y i slično. Pri tome mislim na svoje dijete i njegovo ime. 
> 
> Elly vidim da si blizu Italije, je istina, talijanski je Chiara, ali recimo preko bare Chiarra. Svakom svoje.


Moji favoriti su definitivno Tara i Tia  :Smile: ))

----------


## mačkulina

Tara je taj tip imena Lara,Tara,Mara... kratka ali Tia meni uopće nije ime, meni je to nadimak (ne samo Tia... već sve izvedenice na tu varijantu Nia, Tia,Pia, Mia... mislim lijepo zvuči aline kao ime već kao nadimak)
Ali ukusi su različiti  :Smile:  i svatko zna najbolje što mu se sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## Sek@

Meni Tia uopće ne zvuči kao izvedenica već mi je baš naja naj. Ali o ukusima se ne raspravlja  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Da, ukusi su različiti. Ali Lara, Tara i Mara staviti u isti koš..., iako im je različito samo prvo slovo, ta tri imena su skroz naskroz drugačija.

----------


## mačkulina

ali to je taj tip imena...
koja je razlika između Lara i Tara... u 1 slovu i što je meni naravno Lara lijepše... ali onima kojima se ta imena ne sviđaju tako su mi rastumačili.. i tada sam shvatila da je to objektivno mišljenje a da sam u biti ja subjektivna jer mi se lara sviđa i tara mi je lijepo...

----------


## mačkulina

> Meni Tia uopće ne zvuči kao izvedenica već mi je baš naja naj. Ali o ukusima se ne raspravlja


dobro je da se svima ne sviđaju ista imena jer bi nam se sva djeca zvala isto.
točno ne raspravlja se, ali ja samo iznosim svoj ukus da mi se ne sviđa kao što si i ti iznjela svoj ukus da ti se sviđa.. a ne raspravljamo niti o mom niti o tvom ukusu čiji je bolji a čiji ne..

ja ovu temu nisam shvatila da je hvalospjevi svih postojećih imena već kao prijedlozi, mišljenja, kritike (i pozitivne i one manje pozitivne) a dobro je da se nitko ne osvrće što tko piše jer ionako svatko odlučuje za svoje dijete  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

ako gledas samo slova i broj slova u imenu, da u pravu si.
onda su i mia i tia i ria i dia ista imena- kao i lea i tea i bea. 

samo sto ne poznam osobu koja ime gleda kroz slova u njemu i to je to. ni vise ni manje. jer i rijeci trcati i tracati i vracati isto znace, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

a mi se dvoumimo između Sonja i Sofija  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

> a mi se dvoumimo između Sonja i Sofija


Ja sam shvatila da je to isto ime, da je Sonja odmilica od Sofija (u ruskom).

----------


## leonisa

> a mi se dvoumimo između Sonja i Sofija


<3 koje god izaberete niste fulali, oba su jako lijepa  :Smile: 

u jednoj varijanti je i nama sonja bila u igri  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

> Ja sam shvatila da je to isto ime, da je Sonja odmilica od Sofija (u ruskom).


ajme divno  :Smile: 

ali i dalje bih se mislila kako da ju JA zovem  :Grin:  kad su mi oba imena lijepa

----------


## mačkulina

Sofija.. je profinjeno ime... baš posebno  :Smile:  i eto od ta dva dajem glas Sofii/Sofiji

----------


## betty blue

> <3 koje god izaberete niste fulali, oba su jako lijepa 
> 
> u jednoj varijanti je i nama sonja bila u igri


da, nama paše u prezime  :Smile: 

a Lara se i meni sviđa, ali me sapunica priječi :/

----------


## mačkulina

onda ga nemoj dati...
ako te nešto sad žulja, uvijek će ti smetati....

----------


## leonisa

i bolje da te prijeci  :Laughing:  vjerojatno ce biti skupa u grupi tako da...  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

> i bolje da te prijeci  vjerojatno ce biti skupa u grupi tako da...


ako ne u grupi onda na pisti  :Wink: 

jedino što me kod Sofije muči je potencijalni nadimak - Šofe  :facepalm:  
i još se toliko sprdamo s tim nadimkom da ću ga i prihvatit (a ne želim to)

----------


## Kraljica

Kako vam se sviđa Elina ???

----------


## karlita

ja se dvoumim između Lare i Korine :Smile:

----------


## karlita

> ako ne u grupi onda na pisti 
> 
> jedino što me kod Sofije muči je potencijalni nadimak - Šofe  
> i još se toliko sprdamo s tim nadimkom da ću ga i prihvatit (a ne želim to)


ma nadimak nek bude Sofi s naglaskom :Grin:  :Klap:

----------


## sss

> Kako vam se sviđa Elina ???


Meni je lijepo i zamišljam plavu, nježnu curicu. Nekoj ''robusnijoj'' crnki mi baš ne bi odgovaralo  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

> ja se dvoumim između Lare i Korine


Korina mi je ljepše. Mislim, nije mi ni Lara loše, ali ipak bih osobno imenu Korina dala prednost.

----------


## apricot

otkud sad tolike Korine u našim krajevima?
do prije deset godina skoro da nisam čula za to ime, a sada se ne mogu okrenuti da barem na jednu ne naletim

----------


## Boxica

meni je predivno ime Kaja

međutim ako ikada budem ponovo trudna klinac/klinka će dobiti ime na samoglasnik - nekako se slučajno potrefilo da nam se klinci tako zovu, nije bilo nikakve namjere, ali bi nastavili u tom tonu  :Smile:

----------


## Kate76

Evo da podvučem svoj osobni izbor na ovom topicu.

Dakle, bez obzira na rit i rite (krpe; kratkouzlazno i ako se ne varam), geografsku dužinu i širinu (Zagreb), drznuli smo se  :Smile: ; prošli ponedjeljak nama je došla lovely *Rita*!

Dakle, sada imamo Taru Mariju i Ritu Lunu  :Smile: . Ja presretna.

----------


## Kate76

(još samo da ulovim vremena promijenit avatar i potpis)

----------


## apricot

Kate, baš lijepo!

----------


## karlita

> Korina mi je ljepše. Mislim, nije mi ni Lara loše, ali ipak bih osobno imenu Korina dala prednost.


ma da slažem se  :Smile:  a i Korina je puno manje nego Lara barem kod mene!

----------


## leicaa200

> Evo da podvučem svoj osobni izbor na ovom topicu.
> 
> Dakle, bez obzira na rit i rite (krpe; kratkouzlazno i ako se ne varam), geografsku dužinu i širinu (Zagreb), drznuli smo se ; prošli ponedjeljak nama je došla lovely *Rita*!
> 
> Dakle, sada imamo Taru Mariju i Ritu Lunu . Ja presretna.


Meni se jako sviđaju imena Tara, Marija, Rita i Luna...  :Smile:

----------


## Kate76

*Apri, Leicaa* hvala  :Smile: .

----------


## leicaa200

> *Apri, Leicaa* hvala .


Ništa!

----------


## leicaa200

Cure, trebam malo pomoći....Par ljepih imena za djevojčicu ili dječaka...
Hvala vam unaprijed!  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

pa ovo je 5. dio topika , a svih 5 prepuno imena. prolistaj samo par zadnjih stranica, i eto inspiracije

----------


## manal

> Evo da podvučem svoj osobni izbor na ovom topicu.
> 
> Dakle, bez obzira na rit i rite (krpe; kratkouzlazno i ako se ne varam), geografsku dužinu i širinu (Zagreb), drznuli smo se ; prošli ponedjeljak nama je došla lovely *Rita*!
> 
> Dakle, sada imamo Taru Mariju i Ritu Lunu . Ja presretna.


Ma bravo! Baš lijepo.  :Smile:  Meni je Rita lijepo i ne mislim ni na močvare, ni krpe, a kamoli stražnjice, nego jednostavno lijepo originalno ime.

----------


## flopica

Čestitam  :Very Happy: 
meni je Rita baš ženstveno i asocira me na Ritu Hayworth

----------


## leicaa200

> Kate, baš lijepo!


Slažem se  :Smile:

----------


## Kraljica

Cureee, sviđa mi se jako ime Elena, a i muzu je lijepo... On je danas rekao da mu je ok ime Enea, lijepo ime ali mozda sam ja mrvicu vise za Elenu. Pitanje je sad: Elena ili Enea? Misljenje?

----------


## Nives

*Kraljice*, ja glasam za Eneu, jako mi je lijepo i egzoticno!

----------


## manal

> Cureee, sviđa mi se jako ime Elena, a i muzu je lijepo... On je danas rekao da mu je ok ime Enea, lijepo ime ali mozda sam ja mrvicu vise za Elenu. Pitanje je sad: Elena ili Enea? Misljenje?


Zanimljivo mi je Enea, nikad čula doduše, pa mi je možda malo preegzotično... Osim toga mene bi smetalo što se ne može deklinirati bez dupliranja slova. Mislim da bi zbog toga ja glasala za Elenu.

----------


## flopica

Elena - profinjeno, aristokratsko
Enea - kao da je sastavljeno od više imena, nekako mi nije  puno, nego uprazno zvuči kad se izgovori

----------


## meda

Elena - od Helena

Enea - iz Eneide

----------


## Kaae

Zapravo se ime Enea ne deklinira duplanjem samoglasnika, vec bi pravilno bilo dodavati J.  Tko sto - Enea, koga cega nema - EneJe. Itd. 

Kate, cestitam na Riti!

----------


## leonisa

enea je nasa najfrendica, proljetna 2006. vrsnjakinja. <3

i nije eneje vec enee bas kao i lee, a ne leje. i ako J i ide, nitko ga ne koristi  :Grin:

----------


## meda

ako zavrsava na EA onda kao i Tea - Tee, Enee, Lee

ako zavrsava na IA kao Mia, onda Miji, Mije

moja necakinja se zove EA - kako to tek nedoreceno zvuci  :Grin: 

al zato valjda ima 2 imena. drugo je, pogodite koje? Helena  :Laughing: 

(ne smijem se imenu, meni je ok, navikla sam se, nego tome sto su to kraljici imena u uzem izboru, da ne bi bilo zabune)

----------


## Kaae

Puno ljudi ne koristi ni J nakon stranih imena, tipa trgova i ulica, a opet je pravilo takvo da Kenndyjev trg mora biti takav, a ne Kenendyev. Itd.  :Grin: 

Za Miu sigurno znam da se umece J, a za -ea imena, mozebitno vise i ne znam. Hm.

----------


## Trina

> Cureee, sviđa mi se jako ime Elena, a i muzu je lijepo... On je danas rekao da mu je ok ime Enea, lijepo ime ali mozda sam ja mrvicu vise za Elenu. Pitanje je sad: Elena ili Enea? Misljenje?


ja više volim tradicionalna imena pa mi Enea nije baš. Elena mi se sviđa

----------


## dagnja

Pravilo je da se j dodaje iz stranih imena koja završavaju s y, ali ne i iza osobnih imena npr. Mia, Enea, nego se deklinira normalno bez j. Inače meni se više sviđa Enea, nego Elena. Ja volim imena koja se mogu koristiti i vani i kod nas, možda jer mi je muž stranac pa mi je nekako normalno birati neobične kombinacije koje možemo oboje izgovoriti na vlastitom jeziku. :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

pa i Elena je internacionalno -i definitivno žensko
Enea mi pak previše vuče na Eneju trojanskog junaka

----------


## mačkulina

> Cureee, sviđa mi se jako ime Elena, a i muzu je lijepo... On je danas rekao da mu je ok ime Enea, lijepo ime ali mozda sam ja mrvicu vise za Elenu. Pitanje je sad: Elena ili Enea? Misljenje?


meni je lijepše Elena...
Enea mi ima previše samoglasnika i samo jedan suglasnik... nekao mi slova u tom nizu ne pašu

----------


## Kaae

Pravilo za zenska imena koja zavrsavaju na -ia sigurno stoji. Ne ides k Dalii ili Mii, vec Daliji i Miji.

----------


## flopica

evo, divno ime Dalia
ili Dalija, svejedno...

----------


## sss

Evo još jedno lijepo i rijetko (znam samo jednu djevojku s tim imenom i nikad ga više nisam čula) - Dalma

----------


## meda

> Pravilo je da se j dodaje iz stranih imena koja završavaju s y, ali ne i iza osobnih imena npr. Mia, Enea, nego se deklinira normalno bez j. Inače meni se više sviđa Enea, nego Elena. Ja volim imena koja se mogu koristiti i vani i kod nas, možda jer mi je muž stranac pa mi je nekako normalno birati neobične kombinacije koje možemo oboje izgovoriti na vlastitom jeziku.



Mia se deklinira s j (Mije, Miji itd)

Tea bez j (Tee, Tei itd)

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Cure, postoje tri pravopisa u hrv. jeziku, jer se jezikoslovci još nisu usuglasili oko toga tko je u pravu. Možete raspravljati dovijeka.


Više mi se sviđa Elena, ali ne zbog tradicionalnosti, nego zbog toga što Enea zvuči 'prazno'. Inače bi bila za neobičnija imena.

----------


## Kraljica

Dalia mi je bas lijepo, Dalma nikako...

----------


## apricot

a meni Dalma prelijepo

----------


## Kraljica

Dalma mi je skoro pa isto kao Alma, a Alma mi je nekako starinsko (za bakice)  :Wink:

----------


## dagnja

> Pravilo za zenska imena koja zavrsavaju na -ia sigurno stoji. Ne ides k Dalii ili Mii, vec Daliji i Miji.


Ja idem Mii i Tei  :Wink:  i to je pravilo koje sam naučila i koristim od studija kao prof.hrvatskog jezika, ali kao što netko reče u našem jeziku ima i nekih dvostrukosti ili trostrukosti pa vi pišite kako vam odgovara. I meni se sviđa Dalia.

----------


## manal

Meni je Alma lijepo. To je jabuka na mađarskom, znate? Poznam jednu dragu Almu, naših godina (svi smo tu negdje, ne?) i nije mi starinsko. 

Dalia... mislim na cvijet. 
Dalma... pa, zanimljivo, malo čudno doduše.

----------


## apricot

nije na turskom?

meni je aLMA STVARNO PREDIVNO IME I PAŠE I NA CURICU I NA BAKU, VISOKU I NISKU, MRŠAVU I DEBELU, PLAVU I GARAVU...
BAŠ PRAVO ŽENSTVENO IME

sori slova, ne da mi se ponovo

----------


## apricot

bome, kaže internet - na madžarskom

----------


## lollipop

a, na španjolskom Alma znači duša  :Smile:  
prekrasno ime!
prevedemo li Almu na hrv dobijemo Dušku

----------


## leonisa

alma je prekrasno ime.

----------


## apricot

a zamisli kombinaciju Lea i Alma  :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

I meni je Alma divno, ide i uz naša prezimena na -ić, a i uz neka neobičnija ili strana.
I starinsko mi je a i internacionalno.

----------


## Elly

> nije na turskom?


Na turskom je Elma.

----------


## Smajlich

> Ja idem Mii i Tei  i to je pravilo koje sam naučila i koristim od studija kao prof.hrvatskog jezika, ali kao što netko reče u našem jeziku ima i nekih dvostrukosti ili trostrukosti pa vi pišite kako vam odgovara. I meni se sviđa Dalia.


Mii nije sigurno, krivo si naučila. Potvrđujem kao tvoja kolegica. Tei je nešto sasvim drugo:     Tea se deklinira kao hrvatska imena na -a, dakle: Tea, Tee, Tei, Teu, Tea, Tei, Teom.
    Mia spada u skupinu imena na -ie i -ia, gdje se između samoglasnika umeće "j", dakle: Mia, Mije, Miji, Miju, Mia, Miju, Mijom.
Inače lijepo mi je Dalia, a nije loše ni Emilijana (čula jučer na radiju to ime).

----------


## Smajlich

> Cure, postoje tri pravopisa u hrv. jeziku, jer se jezikoslovci još nisu usuglasili oko toga tko je u pravu. Možete raspravljati dovijeka.
> 
> 
> Više mi se sviđa Elena, ali ne zbog tradicionalnosti, nego zbog toga što Enea zvuči 'prazno'. Inače bi bila za neobičnija imena.


Na snazi je, još uvijek, samo jedan.

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni je isto Alma jako lijepo, a Dalma mi je bezveze to mi zvuči ko neka hrana.

I Elena je isto lijepo, ali mi je Jelena ljepše (zato jer je moje  :Razz: ) a u današnje vrijeme je puno rjeđe nego Elena.

----------


## Trina

> a meni Dalma prelijepo


Vidi se da ne živiš u mojim krajevima jer da živiš, Dalma bi ti bilo nešto kao Konzumka ili Jugoplastika :Grin: 

Alma mi se ne sviđa, kao ni Emilijana (oba imena su mi kao iz neke bosanske komedije) ali mi se sviđa Emilija ( sa j ili bez, svejedno).

----------


## AdioMare

ni meni se alma ne sviđa.
a mi ovdje imamo forumašicu dalm@-u 
nadam se da nije ni dalma ni alma  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlich

> Vidi se da ne živiš u mojim krajevima jer da živiš, Dalma bi ti bilo nešto kao Konzumka ili Jugoplastika


hehe, i kod nas je Dalma zauvijek sinonim za dućan i-gotovo. Pa čak i danas, kad Dalme odavno nema, već je Konzum, ipak ga zovemo tako. Malo OT.  :Smile:

----------


## leicaa200

Što kažete na ime Petra??  :Idea:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> I Elena je isto lijepo, ali mi je Jelena ljepše (zato jer je moje ) a u današnje vrijeme je puno rjeđe nego Elena.


I meni je Jelena divno ime.

----------


## apricot

> Vidi se da ne živiš u mojim krajevima jer da živiš, Dalma bi ti bilo nešto kao Konzumka ili Jugoplastika


a zara i jana ti ne smetaju, a?

----------


## AdioMare

nisi mene pitala :Grin: , ali ti mene nikad ništa ni ne pitaš  :Razz: 
prvo je bila zara lutonjičina, a nakon toga zara u mallu ili areni.
isto i jana, kao žensko ime.
prema tome...

----------


## apricot

ti si premudra za mene, pa se ne usudim

a i ne sviđa ti se Alma, pa si mi sada van konkurencije

----------


## flopica

pa sad vidim da mi je dalma ostalo iz djetinjstva i ljetovanja u splitu kao nekakv dućan
alma mi je divno, čak ste mi ubacile bubu u uho ako moja beba bude djevojčica  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

flopice, sad iz sve force navijam za almu!
to će biti jedina alma na forumu

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam dugo dugo mislila da će mi se druga kćer zvati kika.
pa bi onda bilo zara, kika i mali baumaks
LOL

----------


## apricot

pa baumaks je genijalno!

----------


## AdioMare

ne sviđa mi se alma, ali sviđa mi se mirela.
oš me sad uzet u obzir?

----------


## Sirius Black

> Što kažete na ime Petra??



Petra je super, i starinsko i moderno, normalno se piše i izgovara u svim jezicima, nije prečesto

----------


## Sirius Black

I Mirela je lijepo, spada mi u kategoriju zaboravljenih imena iz 70-ih i 80-ih koja nitko ne daje djeci jer su kao česta, a zapravo su među bebama jako rijetka.

----------


## flopica

> flopice, sad iz sve force navijam za almu!
> to će biti jedina alma na forumu


alma nam paše i uz prezime i uz ime prvog djeteta
baš, baš onako prianja
i ozbiljno je u užem izboru  :Smile:

----------


## manal

Jučer sam upoznala jednu curu s predobrim imenom: Ajana! Jako mi se svidjelo. Izgovara se s naglaskom na A, iako kaže da je često izgovore kao Tajana, samo bez T, jelte.

----------


## babyboys

mi smo izbor ženskog imena sveli na dva. Tena i Anja.
a možda dobije oba.

muško i dalje nemamo

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Što kažete na ime Lada?

----------


## ana.m

Meni bormeš nisu sva imena koja tu spominjete lijepa. Alma mi je ljepo ime, Petra također, ali Ajana? A kakvo bi to ime trebalo biti?

Anja i Tena su mi ok, ali mi ne idu jedno uz drugo. Anja Tena. Nekak mi to baš ne zvuči.

----------


## babyboys

ma ni meni. neće dobit oba. osim ako ne poludim do 9. mjeseca

----------


## kayla3

> mi smo izbor ženskog imena sveli na dva. Tena i Anja.
> a možda dobije oba.
> 
> muško i dalje nemamo


Nama je favorit Anja zasada  :Wink: )


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## manal

> ali Ajana? A kakvo bi to ime trebalo biti?


Nemam pojma ali mi je super.  :Smile:  Kaže cura sama da su roditelji izmislili ime. Nisam ga googlala da li postoji, ali sviđa mi se kako god. I cira je lijepa i simpatična pa to odmah doprinosi.

----------


## Smajlich

Neobično i relativno rijetko mi je ime Anabela. Moj je razred inače riznica rijetkih imena, i ženskih i muških (barem kod nas ovdje): Anabela, Frida, Mariela, Franciska, Anuška...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Jučer sam upoznala jednu curu s predobrim imenom: Ajana! Jako mi se svidjelo. Izgovara se s naglaskom na A, iako kaže da je često izgovore kao Tajana, samo bez T, jelte.


naglasak je na koje od 3 a?? LOL
meni je lijepo ime

----------


## manal

> naglasak je na koje od 3 a?? LOL
> meni je lijepo ime


Good point. Bilo bi to ovako: [A'jana], to bi bio naglasak na drugom, pretpostavljam. Tako bi Nijemci izgovorilil pa je meni skroz prirodno.

----------


## ana.m

Meni i dalje s naglaskom na bilo koje A nije lijepo, totalno mi je bzvz, baš zvuči izmišljeno.  :Razz:  A zvuči tak jer i je izmišljeno,  gugl veli da ga nema.

----------


## meda

ja nasla ayanna, ayana, ayaan (ona spisateljica, na primjer) ...naravno da nema bas puno ajana na guglu, al ne znaci da je automatski izmisljeno

*Ayanna* \a-yanna, aya(n)-na\ as a girl's name is pronounced _ay-AHN-ah_. It is of Kiswahili origin, and the meaning of Ayanna is "beautiful flower".

Ayana is a *Hebrew* girl name. The meaning of the name is `*He 
Answers*`.
Ayana,Ayanna

----------


## apricot

> A zvuči tak jer i je izmišljeno,  gugl veli da ga nema.


Joj, daj Ana...
ako ti nisi čula i ako ga ne znaš izgiglati, ne znači da ne postoji.

nisam oduševljena imenom jer mi je bez neke osobnosti, ali ako se kome sviđa...

----------


## Boxica

> Što kažete na ime Petra??



najljepše ime na svijetu!  :Grin: 
sad se šalim naravno, ali činjenica je da bi ga sigurno dala kćerki da se ja ne zovem tako!

Tena ili Anja - definitivno Tena

Mirela - evo jedne male susjedice od 1,5 mjesec! moram priznati da mi je svaki put malo čudno kad vidim nju onako sitničku (rođena sa 2600), a ima "ful jako" ime! ali i mama i tata su na M pa su onda odlučili i da kćer bude na M!  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

> I Mirela je lijepo, spada mi u kategoriju zaboravljenih imena iz 70-ih i 80-ih koja nitko ne daje djeci jer su kao česta, a zapravo su među bebama jako rijetka.


I 60-ih!  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ja se nikako naviknut da je moja lara sara :demokracija:
mislim, predivno mi je i sara, samo se trebam naviknuti.

ajd bar me tjesi da je sara princeza, da je rodila i u 90. i da je jedina zena koja se smijala bogu, ma sta god to znacilo  :Grin: 
mozda je sara xsena  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> I Mirela je lijepo, spada mi u kategoriju zaboravljenih imena iz 70-ih i 80-ih koja nitko ne daje djeci jer su kao česta, a zapravo su među bebama jako rijetka.


Da, da, i šezdesetih - bilo ih je u mojoj generaciji.

Ali ne bih to ubrojila u zaboravljena imena. Zaboravljena imena su imena muževih i mojih prateta (iz obiteljskog stabla  :Grin: ):

Erna, Agata, Anastazija, Amalija, Cecilija, Bernardica, Rozalija, Emilija, Ida, Franciska, Melanija

Generacija kasnije imala je imena: Slava, Ljubica, Vjera, Nada, Olga

Nisam već dugo čula da bi netko dao djetetu ime Jasna, Vesna :Heart:  ili Dubravka

----------


## vissnja

Kod nas ima puno Anastazija! A poznajem i malu Nadu, Olgu, Emiliju.

----------


## MoMo

meni je Vesna divno ali imamo ih u obitelji par, Olga mi je tiha patanja a hvala ti sto si me podsjetila na Vjeru. Ja bas volim "starinska" imena

----------


## Darkica

Meni je mama Olga i to mi je jedno od ljepših ruskih imena. A nedavno mi je kolegica s posla rodila i kćerkici je dala ime Amalija. Također mi se sviđa. Mm i ja čekamo curu i zvat će se Marta.

----------


## Kosjenka

Tatjana
 rijetko, a tako jednostavno i lijepo ime

----------


## Jurana

Evo koja se imena danas daju u Šibeniku.
Ja sam zadovoljna jer imena mojih nisu ni među najčešćima ni najneobičnijima.

----------


## manal

> ja nasla ayanna, ayana, ayaan (ona spisateljica, na primjer) ...naravno da nema bas puno ajana na guglu, al ne znaci da je automatski izmisljeno
> 
> *Ayanna* \a-yanna, aya(n)-na\ as a girl's name is pronounced _ay-AHN-ah_. It is of Kiswahili origin, and the meaning of Ayanna is "beautiful flower".
> 
> Ayana is a *Hebrew* girl name. The meaning of the name is `*He 
> Answers*`.
> Ayana,Ayanna


Pa baš su lijepa i značenja! Meni bi ime ušlo u uži izbor da čekam curu.

----------


## meda

a ima i muska varijanta, ja znam barem dva, jednog Ayana i jednog Aiana - oboje se cita 'ajan'

----------


## Smajlich

> Evo koja se imena danas daju u Šibeniku.
> *Ja sam zadovoljna jer imena mojih nisu ni među najčešćima ni najneobičnijima.*


Isuse, Oršula, Dorisa i Rokelina???  :Shock: 
 Jurana, nekako mi je laknulo kad sam pročitala zadnju tvoju rečenicu  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Nekad sam htjela Astrid, ali sad vise necu. Muzu se takodjer svidjalo, ali sad mu uopce ne lezi. Trenutna radna imena (osim Sunka  :Laughing: ) su Lisbeth, bas onako svedski, bez ikakvog Z u izgovoru i Greta. Imamo skroz njemacko prezime pa sve u tom smjeru pase.

No Sunko ionako nije curica, tako smo nekako odlucili.  :Grin:

----------


## santana

Rokelina je definitivno koma.Ne raspravlja se o imenima ,svatko od nas živi sa svojim,ali Rokelina?
Bar sam se nasmijala

----------


## Kosjenka

Ovaj vikend sam čitala Larsona pa su mi baš super Erika, Lisbeth i Anika, Mikaela mi je isto krasno.
Greta mi je predivno.
BTW čestitke Kaae.

----------


## ana.m

S hebemu miša, pa kaj nitko od vas nije vidio onog beljka na kraju!!?? Evo vam još jedan  :Razz: .

----------


## leicaa200

Mi se ne možemo odlučiti. Petra, Paula ili Jelena??
Koje je Vama najlijepše???
Već imamo kćer i sina. Sin bi Eli, ali to mi je nekako ime za vjeverice!! Cure koje se zovete Eli bez uvrede!
Kćer bi Petru, a ja i muž Jelenu. Rekli smo sinu da Eli ne dolazi u obzir. Malo je razmislio i došao na ime Paula.
HELP!!

----------


## Smajlich

Ovisi kako se zovu kćer i sin, ali ja bih Petra.  :Heart:

----------


## Nives

Meni je Paula naj - originalno i lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Meni su Petra i Paula lijepa imena! Paula mi je pinkicu ljepše.

----------


## meda

meni Petra i Jelena. al ovisi i o prezimenu i kako se ostala djeca zovu

----------


## Sirius Black

> Mi se ne možemo odlučiti. Petra, Paula ili Jelena??
> Koje je Vama najlijepše???
> Već imamo kćer i sina. Sin bi Eli, ali to mi je nekako ime za vjeverice!! Cure koje se zovete Eli bez uvrede!
> Kćer bi Petru, a ja i muž Jelenu. Rekli smo sinu da Eli ne dolazi u obzir. Malo je razmislio i došao na ime Paula.
> HELP!!


Konačno normalna imena  :Smile:  Meni su sva tri lijepa, inače jedno je moje, jedno od sestre, a drugo od kćeri.

Kak se zovu ostala djeca?

----------


## Elly

RE: Paula - meni je ljepse i lakse za izgovo Pa*o*la - no OK, to je mozda zato sto sam, s obzirom na to gdje zivim, na to ime navikla. 
Nekako me u izgovoru Paula taj 'u' koci.... a kod Paola, 'o' brze klizne... 
(my 0.02 $)

----------


## Jurana

> Jurana, nekako mi je laknulo kad sam pročitala zadnju tvoju rečenicu


 :Laughing:

----------


## meda

i meni je paula malo tesko za izgovorit

----------


## Jurana

Poznajem Paule i Paole i uvijek zaboravim kako se koja točno zove i onda izgovorim na brzinu  :Embarassed: 

To mi se zna desiti i s Anđelama i Angelama

----------


## Sirius Black

> i meni je paula malo tesko za izgovorit


Kak može Paula biti teško za izgovoriti?  :Shock:  To prvi put čujem, jer sva mala djeca normalno izgovaraju.


Meni baš suprotno nego kod Elly, lakše izgovorim s u nego s o. A i više mi se sviđa hrvatska verzija imena nego talijanska.

----------


## Elly

Ma ne tesko za izgovor, Pa*o*la (mi) brze klizne s jezika nego Pa*u*la.

----------


## meda

pa meni je tesko. ovo l nakon au mi nije jasno izgovoreno ako ne ulozim neki svjesni napor. nije tesko izgovorit nego pravilno izgovorit. ta kombinacija nije svojstvena hr jeziku. cista hr verzija je pavla, pavao (od lat. paulla), to dovoljno govori, nije to bezveze tako nastalo. daj sad jos jedan razrogaceni smajlic.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ma ne tesko za izgovor, Pa*o*la (mi) brze klizne s jezika nego Pa*u*la.


bome i meni
brže i puno jednostavnije nego "u"

----------


## ana.m

Pavla je još najljepše, hehe.

----------


## AdioMare

ops, ovdje se malo diglo
nemoj krivo shvatiti SB, meni je lijepo i paula, jednako lijepo...
ali mi paola lakše klizne pa bih svoje dijete koje zovnem 100 puta dnevno nazvala sa "o", da si pojednostavim
iako mi tuđa paula ne bi predstavljala nikakav problem

----------


## Sirius Black

[QUOTE=meda;2100792daj sad jos jedan razrogaceni smajlic.[/QUOTE]

nećeš dobiti razrogačeni, danas stavljam samo ovakve. :Very Happy:  i ovakve  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## meda

vec si stavila jedan, to je dovoljno

----------


## leonisa

meni su i paola i paula jednako lijepa imena i jedno vrijeme kad su bila u sirem izboru (jos za prvo) nisam se mogla odluciti za o ili u  :Smile:

----------


## astral

ja više nisam pametna..
što se više bliži termin to sam ja manje sigurna u to koje ime ćemo dati našoj mazi...

----------


## sss

Ja se sjećam jednje Inje iz mog djetinjstva. Uvijek je bila i ostala jedna i jedina.

----------


## boška

meni je prekrasno ime Viktorija,tako mi se zove i kći
a još volim imena kao Elizabeta,Cecilija,Julija,Franja,Franka,Leonarda..  uh ima ih još puno

----------


## flopica

Viktorija  :Heart: , kod mene je uz prezime sve preeeeedugačko pa nije u izboru
Paola ja mekše od Paula
Pavla mi je divno, divno

----------


## n.grace

> alma nam paše i uz prezime i uz ime prvog djeteta
> baš, baš onako prianja
> i ozbiljno je u užem izboru


Alma je prelijepo, vrlo ženstveno i ne odveć često ime.

----------


## n.grace

> meni je prekrasno ime Viktorija,tako mi se zove i kći
> a još volim imena kao Elizabeta,Cecilija,Julija,Franja,Franka,Leonarda..  uh ima ih još puno


I ja volim starinska i dugačka imena, slažu se s našim kraćim i čestim prezimenom.

----------


## Sirius Black

> I ja volim starinska i dugačka imena, slažu se s našim kraćim i čestim prezimenom.



Znam jednu Jacintu, fora mi je ime.

----------


## apricot

> Viktorija , kod mene je uz prezime sve preeeeedugačko pa nije u izboru
> Paola ja mekše od Paula
> Pavla mi je divno, divno




ti možeš ići sa topica
alma i gotovo!

----------


## flopica

alma  :Heart:  je, htjedoh napisati u top 3 ali fale mi još dva za tu formulaciju  :Laughing: 
međutim sve nekako mislim da je dečko u pitanju, dakle još ništa ne znam i opet sam na početku

----------


## leicaa200

> Konačno normalna imena  Meni su sva tri lijepa, inače jedno je moje, jedno od sestre, a drugo od kćeri.
> 
> Kak se zovu ostala djeca?


Sin Alen, a kćer Lea. Prezime nam završava na ec.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Sin Alen, a kćer Lea. Prezime nam završava na ec.


Sve vam paše, najbolje da izvlačite iz šešira  :Smile:

----------


## Smajlich

> Sin Alen, a kćer Lea. Prezime nam završava na ec.


Onda ipak Paula  :Smile:

----------


## Mellyca

> Ja se sjećam jednje Inje iz mog djetinjstva. Uvijek je bila i ostala jedna i jedina.


Jedna moja draga prijateljica sa faksa se zove Inja, i da mi je drugo dijete bilo  curica mozda bi joj dali to ime  :Smile: ..
Osim toga su mi lijepa *Erin* (godinama sam govorila da ce mi se kcer tako zvati, ali onda mi muz uletio sa Leom), *Marlena*, *Anika*..

i da,  sestricna mi se zove Alma :Heart:

----------


## flopica

još kad sam jučer otkrila pjesmu Lijepa Alma, ma ja gotova  :Laughing: !

----------


## Elly

> Osim toga su mi lijepa *Erin*


 :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

Anja, Maša ili Katja?

ajde ljubitelji ruskih imena i klasika... što mislite?

----------


## bijelko

> Jedna moja draga prijateljica sa faksa se zove Inja, i da mi je drugo dijete bilo  curica mozda bi joj dali to ime ..
> Osim toga su mi lijepa *Erin* (godinama sam govorila da ce mi se kcer tako zvati, ali onda mi muz uletio sa Leom), *Marlena*, *Anika*..
> 
> i da,  sestricna mi se zove Alma


znam i ja jednu Inju. na kraju će to biti ista, koliko je rijetko ime.

----------


## sss

> Anja, Maša ili Katja?
> 
> ajde ljubitelji ruskih imena i klasika... što mislite?


Meni je Maša više ime za nekoga iz mašte, djevojčicu iz dječjih priča ili crtića pa bih radije Anju ili Katju.

----------


## n.grace

> Anja, Maša ili Katja?
> 
> ajde ljubitelji ruskih imena i klasika... što mislite?



Katja. :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

> Anja, Maša ili Katja?
> 
> ajde ljubitelji ruskih imena i klasika... što mislite?


Nađa, Neva  :Grin: 
šalim se, ali ja sam ljubitelj ruskih i sva su mi ta imena bila u igri
Katja mi je od ovih koje si navela mrvicu lepše

----------


## kayla3

> Anja, Maša ili Katja?
> 
> ajde ljubitelji ruskih imena i klasika... što mislite?


Anja  :Wink: 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?edrhzl
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## mačkulina

da, katja paše uz Lara

mm je baš zapeo za to ime  :Smile:

----------


## leicaa200

> Sve vam paše, najbolje da izvlačite iz šešira


Hehe..

----------


## leicaa200

> Anja, Maša ili Katja?
> 
> ajde ljubitelji ruskih imena i klasika... što mislite?


Anja, Maša ili Katja hmmhmm...meni je nekako Anja prva, Katja druga, a Maša treća. Najrađe bi svoje dijete nazvala Anja.

----------


## vucica

Ako budem ikad imala curicu htjela bih da se zove Lucija..(iako zivim na moru, ne bih htjela da ju zovu Luca...al sumnjam da ću to moći izbjeći). A nisu mi ni loša imena kao Maja, Eva.

----------


## erina

Meni je Katja naj od tih imena! Anja nisam dugo čula, podsjetilo me na djetinjstvo, tad sam bila zaluđena tim imenom, kao i s Gabrijela. Prošlo me u međuvremenu... :Grin:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> Anja, Maša ili Katja?
> 
> ajde ljubitelji ruskih imena i klasika... što mislite?


1) Anja 2) Katja 3) Maša

Ali ja bih izabrala Maša, gotovo jednako je lijepo kao i druga navedena imena, jer su Anja i Katja dosta popularne na drugom forumu.

Ruska imena: Ksjuša, Ekatarina, Alisa, Alla, Inga, Olja, Olga, Zoja, Zlata (djelimo to ime s Rusima/Slavenima), Nataša...

Evo korisnog linka: http://www.behindthename.com/php/browse.php?type_gender=1&operator_gender=&value_ge  nder[]=feminine&type_usage=1&operator_usage=&value_usage[]=russian.

Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## kayla3

Jel vam bolje Anja ili Franka? Koje vam vise ide uz Vito?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3gznn3
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## n.grace

> Jel vam bolje Anja ili Franka? Koje vam vise ide uz Vito?


Ide i jedno i drugo, možda Anja pristaje mrvicu više.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Meni se Anja više sviđa.

----------


## genius

Franka      :Yes:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## meda

i meni je franka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kayla3

Aaaaa bas ste mi otezali, dva za Anju, dva za Franku...mene vise vuce Franka, nekako mi je lijepse, Anji mi nekaj fali...ma ne znam


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nba5p5
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Lutonjica

ja znam jednu anju vitu, tako da su meni u uhu ta dva imena zajedno.
pa dajem treći glas za anju  :Smile: 
a i franka je svaka treća curica koju poznajemo.... a anja je samo ova jedna  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Meni je Franka draže. Anja mi je lijepo, ali me nekako uvijek podsjeća na Ana (ma znam da nemaju veze jedno s drugim, ali...).

Teško, oba su lijepa!

----------


## Trina

Anja

----------


## Peterlin

Evo i mog glasa sa Anju

----------


## flopica

> Aaaaa bas ste mi otezali, dva za Anju, dva za Franku..., nekako mi je lijepse, Anji mi nekaj fali...ma ne znam
> *mene vise vuce Franka*
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nba5p5
> Sent from my iPhone


evo, sama si odgovorila na svoje pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## meda

meni je anja isto jako lijepo ime

i nisam znala da je franka trenutno popularno, ja vise znam anja (djece)

----------


## kayla3

> meni je anja isto jako lijepo ime
> 
> i nisam znala da je franka trenutno popularno, ja vise znam anja (djece)


Da i ja isto, zapravo ne znam ni jednu Franku osim Batelić...


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5xarff
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Lutonjica

ma da?? kod nas same franke

----------


## karlita

neki dan nakon dugo vremena čula sam ime INGA  :Heart:  i baš mi se sviđa

----------


## palčica

I Anja i Franka su mi lijepa imena, možda mrvicu više Anja, ali važno je koje vama više leži. Oba idu uz bratovo Vito. Maša mi je preslatko, toliko da nam se kujica tako zove. 
Čula sam i za Ingu i za Inku.

----------


## Smajlich

*Inga* je prekrasno, a kad čujem to ime, uvijek mi padne napamet još jedno meni prelijepo- *Iskra* (to su mi poznanice s faksa.

----------


## Trina

> I Anja i Franka su mi lijepa imena, možda mrvicu više Anja, ali važno je koje vama više leži. Oba idu uz bratovo Vito. Maša mi je preslatko, toliko da nam se kujica tako zove. 
> Čula sam i za Ingu i za Inku.


A meni je Inga asocijacija na sexy cicatu bombu iz Nizozemske koja nosi dvi velike krigle pive. Inku znam jednu i Ok mi je

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je i od inke i od inge i od anje ljepša INJA

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni je Anja lijepo, Franka baš i ne. Inga i Inka su ok, ali zvuče malo pregrubo, a Inja mi je totalno bezveze.

----------


## Smajlich

> A meni je Inga asocijacija na sexy cicatu bombu iz Nizozemske koja nosi dvi velike krigle pive. Inku znam jednu i Ok mi je


 :Laughing:  ...ja bih rekla iz Bavarske, s debelim, plavim pletenicama!
Sad si mi se više ne sviđa to ime  :Grin:

----------


## palčica

Volim hipijevska imena, nisam za tradicionalna pa mi je i Iskra jako lijepo, ali eto sinčeka čekamo.....

----------


## Doga

*Pinokio*, pošto vidim da si iz Zagreba napravih malu listu po osobama i pojmovima iz Zagreba odnosno Hrvatske, a pošto mnogi vjeruju u lat. poslovicu Nomen est omen, dodah i znak do svakog imena..
*Mia* Slavenska; najveća je hrvatska balerina, prva zagrebačka i hrvatska primabalerina i svakako jedna od najvećih hrvatskih umjetnica. (bik)
*Mira*; ime je izvedeno iz imena Mirela, vrlo je popularno. (djevica)
*Tonka*; to je ime gotovo u potunosti hrvatsko, izvedeno iz imena Antonija. Relativno često ime, među prvih petsto ženskih imena u Hrvatskoj. (blizanci)
*Nika*; Značenje imena dolazi od grčkog Nike - mitol. Božica pobjede, izvor. »pobjeda.«. Nika je relativno često ime. (riba)
*Gabi*; je vrlo rijetko ime. Danas u Hrvatskoj živi manje od deset ovakih imenjaka. (rak)
*Tisa*; je ime izvedeno iz imena Bratisava ili vodi porijeklo prema imenu rijeke Tisa ili biljke tisa. Tisa je rijetko ime. Danas u Hrvatskoj živi manje od deset osoba koje nose ovo ime. (vodenjal)
*Rose*; je žensko ime, u potpunosti hrvatsko. Značenje imena dolazi od imenice rosa ili od latinskog rosa - ruža, cvijet. Rose je nešto rjeđe ime. Danas u Hrvatskoj živi tridesetak osoba koje nose ovo ime. (djevica)
*Šanta*; značenje imena dolazi od talijanskog Santa - sveta. Rijetko ime. (škorpion)
*Klara*; Značenje imena dolazi od latinski-tal. Clara — svijetla, sjajna; čuvena, znamenita. Klara je dosta često ime. (lav)
 Lola; je pretežno žensko te ponekad muško ime, u potpunosti hrvatsko. Nešto rijeđe ime. (vodenjak)
 Eto par prijedloga, pa sretno  :Smile:

----------


## leicaa200

Neki dan sam upoznala jednu curu po imenu Grunka..  :Laughing: 
Što vi mislite o tom imenu?

----------


## n.grace

> Neki dan sam upoznala jednu curu po imenu Grunka.. 
> Što vi mislite o tom imenu?


Grozno mi je. :skrivam se:

----------


## babyboys

to nije ime nego hrpa nasumičpno odabranih slova

----------


## astral

> to nije ime nego hrpa nasumičpno odabranih slova


 :Laughing: 
bez uvrede ikome

----------


## manal

> Neki dan sam upoznala jednu curu po imenu Grunka.. 
> Što vi mislite o tom imenu?


jadna ženska. ja sam poznavala jednu Stanu. Cura mlada, prezgodna, i onda takvo ime... ali Grunka! Pomislim na onomatepeju glasanja svinje (na njemačkom se roktati kaže grunzen).  :Sad:

----------


## Trina

Stana je naše staro ime. Grozno mi je ali to je starinsko ime i prije se svaka druga žena tako zvala, odnosno u dalmatinskoj zagori se danas svaka druga baba tako zove. A ovo Grunka..ne znam što da kažem. Bezveze

----------


## Peterlin

Stana...

Ja se sjećam bakine priče kako je susjed iz njenog mjesta imao osam kćeri. Kad se rodila deveta, dali su joj ime Stanislava (Stana) - da stane više taj red kćeri... I fakat, rodio se deseti sin i taj se zvao Svetozar!  :Yes:  Mjesto radnje - zapadna Slavonija.

----------


## Doga

Osobno, najsmješnije ž ime koje sam čula je Lahorka..  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

> Ja se sjećam bakine priče kako je susjed iz njenog mjesta imao osam kćeri. Kad se rodila deveta, dali su joj ime Stanislava (Stana) - da stane više taj red kćeri... I fakat, rodio se deseti sin i taj se zvao Svetozar!  Mjesto radnje - zapadna Slavonija.


 :Laughing: 
Mjesto radnje: Dalmacija. Protagonist: moj dida. On je s imenom Stanislava pokušao već nakon treće kćeri, ali nije upalilo - i dalje su se rađale same ženske!

----------


## meda

grunka je nesto iz ikeje :D

meni slici kao na grunewald ili tako neko ime od milja

----------


## meda

mislim da je najbed ime sidonija (skraceno sida) otkad se pojavila ta bolest

----------


## AdioMare

> Mjesto radnje: Dalmacija. Protagonist: moj dida. On je s imenom Stanislava pokušao već nakon treće kćeri, ali nije upalilo - i dalje su se rađale same ženske!


koliko ti tetki nosi ime stanislava?  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

> koliko ti tetki nosi ime stanislava?


Jedna je Stanislava, a koliko teta imam ... ne smijem reć!  :Wink:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> mislim da je najbed ime sidonija (skraceno sida) otkad se pojavila ta bolest


Ni meni se nikako ne sviđa, ali Sidonija je zapravo lat. Cydonia, odnosno hrv. Dunja.  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> Mjesto radnje: Dalmacija. Protagonist: moj dida. On je s imenom Stanislava pokušao već nakon treće kćeri, ali nije upalilo - i dalje su se rađale same ženske!


Aha! Znači da nazovem ovog malog Stanislav, pa možda treće bude cura?  :Wink:  Tough chance.

----------


## Peterlin

> Osobno, najsmješnije ž ime koje sam čula je Lahorka..


Fakat! I još ako ima viška kila, katastrofa... (baš sam zločesta, ko da ja nemam viška kila).

Neobično žensko ime bilo bi mi Hedviga ili Kunigunda - ali to su samo starinska imena koja se danas rijetko čuju. Heda mi je prihvatljivo ovako u skraćenom obliku. U izvornom me podsjeća na Sagu o Nibelunzima, a to je riznica neobičnih imena - Krimhilda, Brunhilda i slično...

----------


## Doga

> Fakat! I još ako ima viška kila, katastrofa... (baš sam zločesta, ko da ja nemam viška kila).


 Nije mi jasno porijeklo tog imena!? Ne mogu ga nigdje svrstati.. Možda lahor.. pa kao Lahorka!? Jer ova imena koja si ti navela imaju neki beckground, ali ovo ne.. Čega se sve ljudi sjete, uf  :Smile:

----------


## meda

meni je Lahorka simpa

za razliku od kunigunda na primjer, necu reci na sto me asocira to ime

----------


## Lutonjica

a čuj, mi znamo jednu vernalis. isto neću pisati asocijacije ....

----------


## santana

Meni je Lahorka potpuno normalno ime,znam ih nekoliko i to od malena,pa sam se suživila.Kao i sa Stanom,jer se Anastazija često skaraćivala u Stana.Mjesto radnje Os.
Oba su mi ljepša od nekih imena danas,koja se smatraju lijepim i popularnim imenima,mada nisam ni za imena iz naftalina.Ime jednostavno treba upotpuniti neku priču,doživljenju ili sanjanu,odnosno iščekivanu.

----------


## sss

I ja sam usputno upoznala jednu Lahorku i ime mi je ušlo u uho, nije mi čudno više. Čudno mi je bilo na početku kad sam upoznala Rašeljku, Genovevu i Rujanu npr. 
Još da spomenem, davno sam upoznala i jednu Irineu, zgodnu curu i baš je nekako egzotično zvučalo njeno ime.
Ne znam je li netko spomenuo Mirtu, to mi je zgodno.
Jedna baka u susjedstvu se zvala Verona.
Eto, par rjeđih imena.

----------


## astral

meni se baka zvala Perina

----------


## Doga

Irinea mi je lijepo ime. Tonka i Mirta također. Ima super str na netu sa svim hrvatskim imenima. Objašnjava se porijeklo imena, značenje i znak (za one koje zanima)..

----------


## frka

> a čuj, mi znamo jednu vernalis. isto neću pisati asocijacije ....


a je l ta Vernalis veeeeliki ljubitelj životinja? i je li njezino ime u kombinaciji s imenom njezinog oca latinski naziv neke biljke? 
to mi je susjeda  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

> meni se baka zvala Perina




Meni je ovo prekrasno ime, da planiram davat curi neko starinsko ovo i Filomena bi bilo u užem izboru.

----------


## Boxica

prije par godina sam upoznala curu koja se zove Srna...cure je stvarno predivna i baš je imala lijepe velike smeđe oči, ono kao srna...ali dati djetetu takvo ime  :Rolling Eyes: 

meni je najnovije žensko ime - Olivia  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

> Osobno, najsmješnije ž ime koje sam čula je Lahorka..


meni je najsmjesnije bilo Djevoslava :Shock: ...riknula sam...

----------


## ana.m

Meni je najgore ime osobe koju sam vidjel ada se tako zove je Traktorka. Mislim, ono, ja fakat ne kužim što je ljudima kad djeci daju takva imena. 

Ja sam imala jednog dečka koji se zvao Jugo (promjenio je ime kasnije, nisam ga poznavala starim imenom), a sestra mu se zvala Slavija. E sad, da li je ona promjenila ime, nemam pojma.

----------


## Doga

Djevoslava i Traktorka!!  :Klap: 
 Ne mogu vjerovati da takva su takva imena stvarno out there.
 A Jugo i Slavija još razumijem, sjajna kombinacija  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

a meni je Jugo baš divno ime, ali da se izgovara kao jugo - vjetar, a ne kao početak jugoslavije

ja sam se trebala zvati Kocka. to vam je tak kad imate hipijevske roditelje. otud valjda većina tih čudnovatih imena. samo kaj na engleskom zvuče baš fora (npr Moon Unit Zappa, ono, fora zvuči LOL )

----------


## Doga

Posebno mi je kada moraš pogoditi naglasak imena. Krivo kažeš, pa te osoba ispravlja.. a ti se vodiš čisto instinktom. To mi je uvijek bio bed. Kao da sam ime krivo izgovorila u kompletu  :Embarassed:

----------


## miga24

Meni su definitivno najgora imena koja sam ikada čula Barica, Pepica i Cica. Sve jedno gore od drugog... :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

A štefica i micika ti je ljepše? To su sve izvedenice od normalnih imena, Barbara, Josipa i Marija su lijepa imena, ali ljudi u našim krajevima imaju čudne sklonosti da imena "poružne". Najgore mi je Jalža od Elizabeta i Tilča od Matilda

----------


## sss

I Žofa (Sofija).

----------


## leicaa200

Meni je Grunka jedno sasvim bezveze ime, neznam uopće kako su mogli curu nazvat Grunka..

----------


## Vrijeska

hajde se vi vratite na "lijepa" imena jer ima nas koje bismo se mogle uvrijediti ako nastavite nizati djevoslave, traktorke i grunke  :Cool:

----------


## Trina

Jugoslava, Drina, Stoja, Boja, Šika, Slovenka, Hrvat, Hrvatina, to mi je neki top najružnijih imena. Perinu znam, Stošiju isto, to su tu rijetka ali opet imena koja nisu toliko neuobičajena

----------


## apricot

Vrijeska, tvoje ime je predivno, ma što tko ovdje napisao! i ti ga tako lijepo nosiš <3
a sigurna sam da ga ne bi izvukle ni da žive još 200 godina.

i baš te briga!

----------


## vissnja

Eto ti Trina, a meni je Drina bas prelepo ime. MM me je naravno pokopao, ali ja sam htela da mi se cerka zove Drina. I nisu mi ta imena koja nabrajate bas ono odvratna. Ne bih ih nikad izabrala, ali da padam u nesvest kad ih cujem bas i ne.

----------


## Sirius Black

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHLlPKYtFT8     :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Vrijeska, tvoje ime je predivno, ma što tko ovdje napisao! i ti ga tako lijepo nosiš <3
> a sigurna sam da ga ne bi izvukle ni da žive još 200 godina.
> 
> i baš te briga!


 :Heart: 

no, kako su krenule prat` .... 
nakon ovog topica postane mi žao što sam djeci dala "obična" imena - možda sam trebala npr. jedna cura da bude Vrijeska, a druga Rašeljka... jedino za sina nemam neku ideju - možda Smiljan  :Cool:

----------


## shabby-s

Iris  :Zaljubljen:  Melissa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Doga

Šteta za Rašeljku  :Sad:

----------


## Peterlin

> Jugoslava, Drina, Stoja, Boja, Šika, Slovenka, Hrvat, Hrvatina, to mi je neki top najružnijih imena. Perinu znam, Stošiju isto, to su tu rijetka ali opet imena koja nisu toliko neuobičajena


Pa sad, imena isto podliježu modi i običajima. Stošija je Anastazija. Rijetko ćemo danas naići da se netko zove Hrvat, ali zato Hrvoja imaš ko bijelog graha. Perina je starinski oblik imena Petra. U vrijeme naših baka i prabaka nije baš bilo imena Petra. Stoja, Boja i Drina pripadaju više pravoslavnoj tradiciji (iako ne isključivo) i prije su bila češća. Podsjećaju me na knjige Branka Ćopića...

Drina je ime koje nikad ne bih dala djetetu. Nije mi ružno, dapače, ali je jako teško za izgovoriti čim se makneš s Balkana. To je razlog zbog kojeg su moja djeca dobila imena koja su prepoznatljiva i ovdje, ali i u drugim govornim područjima. 

Danas se hrpa djevojčica zove Lana, Lea i Tea (bar u mom susjedstvu) - ne možeš zazvati dijete a da se barem tri glave ne okrenu. Uostalom, ista je stvar s mojim starijim sinom koji ima danas često ime. 

Još jedno žensko ime iz literature koje mi pada na pamet: Nera

----------


## Boxica

> Pa sad, imena isto podliježu modi i običajima. Stošija je Anastazija. Rijetko ćemo danas naići da se netko zove Hrvat, ali zato Hrvoja imaš ko bijelog graha. Perina je starinski oblik imena Petra. U vrijeme naših baka i prabaka nije baš bilo imena Petra. ...


negdje mi je ostalo da je perina i primorski izraz za poplun,ne? 
inaće znam jednu malu iz Punta na Krku i baš joj super stoji to ime...

u srednjoj sam u razredu imala Hrvoslava...žena iz hrvatskog je bila oduševljena!  :Laughing: 

a frendica je malenu nazvala Neva  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Peterlin

> negdje mi je ostalo da je perina i primorski izraz za poplun,ne? 
> inaće znam jednu malu iz Punta na Krku i baš joj super stoji to ime...
> 
> u srednjoj sam u razredu imala Hrvoslava...žena iz hrvatskog je bila oduševljena! 
> 
> a frendica je malenu nazvala Neva


PErina je poplun od perja, čak i kod mene u sjevernoj Hrvatskoj, a PeRIna ili PjeRIna je žensko ime. Ima ih u Istri dosta.

Neva je lijepo ime - imamo jednu susjedu (generacija mog mlađeg sina). Sunce djever i Neva Nevičica.

----------


## ana.m

Perina je i u Slavoniji poplun od perja! Ali se vjerojatno izgovara drugačije Perina, a drugačije perina...

----------


## Trina

Kod nas je naglasak na* i.*

----------


## santana

Vrijeska,sin BOSILJKO,još s kratkouzlaznim na O

----------


## Peterlin

> A štefica i micika ti je ljepše? To su sve izvedenice od normalnih imena, Barbara, Josipa i Marija su lijepa imena, ali ljudi u našim krajevima imaju čudne sklonosti da imena "poružne". Najgore mi je Jalža od Elizabeta i Tilča od Matilda


Ovo je debela istina, da ljudi poružne imena...ovo dalje odnosi se na Zagorje, Međimurje i Podravinu:

Naše tete i pratete su se tak zvale - Tinka (Leopoldina), Lela (Melanija), Jaga (Agata), Julka ili Julča (Julijana), Lizika (Elizabeta). Čak su i moju svekrvu ponekad zvali Anča... Brrrr, užas!

Nije to specifično za ženska imena. U sjevernoj Hrvatskoj mladi ljudi se ustručavaju djeci dati starinska imena da ih ne bi tako iskrivili (napravili uvećanice). Pazi sad grozote od muških: Ivan - Ivina, Franjo - Francina, Stjepan - Štefina, Juraj - Đuka i tako dalje...Pravi Gruntovčani, he he he...

----------


## meda

vidis, ni Vrijeska nije lose, meni nazalost ne pase uz prezime ni moje ni muzevo. a ja sam cijelu osnovnu skolu govorila da ce se moje dijete zvati Raseljka  :Yes: 

tako da, ima nas jos cudnih


ko zna kako ce nasim unucima zvucati nasa imena

moj deda se na primjer zvao August, jos imam traume od toga :Grin:

----------


## meda

Perina...to mi zvuci kao zenska verzija Peruna

----------


## Trina

> vidis, ni Vrijeska nije lose, meni nazalost ne pase uz prezime ni moje ni muzevo. a ja sam cijelu osnovnu skolu govorila da ce se moje dijete zvati Raseljka 
> 
> tako da, ima nas jos cudnih
> 
> 
> ko zna kako ce nasim unucima zvucati nasa imena
> 
> moj deda se na primjer zvao August, jos imam traume od toga


Kod nas je August često ali svi su Guste. I nije nešto traumatično

----------


## meda

joj,  trina, sad zasluzujes malo bezobrazan odgovor, al neces ga dobiti

----------


## Peterlin

> Kod nas je August često ali svi su Guste. I nije nešto traumatično


Pa da, istina! Na sjeveru je češće Gusti ili GustL (gdje ima više utjecaja njemačkog govornog područja). I ženska verzija Augustina obično bude Gustika (u mojoj obitelji bakina sestrična se tako zove). Značenje imena je odlično (uzvišeni)- sin mi upravo uči povijest Rima  :Wink: . 

Sve je to stvar navike i okruženja. Meni je kao djetetu uho drapalo ime Kazimir, ali treba znati da je osoba slovačkog porijekla, pa to odmah bude drugačije.

Ali ovdje smo na imenima za djevojčice. Jedno od zaista neobičnih za naše krajeve bilo bi Amarilis, ali ako dodate španjolsko prezime, više nije neobično.

----------


## ana.m

A kaj velite na davanje imena tipa Jasnica, Vesnica, Mirica (tak mi se teta zvala).
S druge mi se strane jako sviđaju ajmo to tako reći izvedenice, recimo Kata od Katica ili Katarina. Pa Mara. Puno su mi ljepša ta kratka.

----------


## meda

meni nis ne para usi, al nije bas super osjecaj kad ko dijete moras svakome tri puta ponavljati kak ti se zove deda

----------


## AdioMare

mom djedu bilo ime kalista, drugom janika.
ajde, ovom drugom je prezime išlo u prilog, bome prvom, ličaninu, i ne.
pojma nemam po kojem ključu je dobio ime.
ozbiljno sam razmišljala kći nazvati kalista, ali nisam bila toliko hrabra.

----------


## n.grace

Kalista je baš lijepo ime. :Heart: 
A August mi je najnormalnije, oduvijek bilo, prva asocijacija na Šenou.

----------


## Peterlin

> mom djedu bilo ime kalista, drugom janika.
> ajde, ovom drugom je prezime išlo u prilog, *bome prvom, ličaninu, i ne*.
> pojma nemam po kojem ključu je dobio ime.
> ozbiljno sam razmišljala kći nazvati kalista, ali nisam bila toliko hrabra.


Ma gdje ćeš bolje ime za Ličana - to je ime nimfe koju su bogovi pretvorili u medvjeda, he he he ... (najte kaj zameriti). Jedno od imena koja vrijede i za muške i za ženske. 

Inače, lik gospodina Kalista pojavljuje se u Marinkovićevom Kiklopu.

----------


## meda

> Kalista je baš lijepo ime.
> A August mi je najnormalnije, oduvijek bilo, prva asocijacija na Šenou.


je, pogotovo u prvom osnovne

----------


## Trina

> joj,  trina, sad zasluzujes malo bezobrazan odgovor, al neces ga dobiti



zašto?

----------


## AdioMare

lool, peterlin, pa to je super!
sad mi ima puno više smisla  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> je, pogotovo u prvom osnovne


Moja baka se zove kudikamo egzotičnije od August, pa nisam imala traume reći prijateljima kako se zove.

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja sam imala popis:
Adrijana, Andrijana, Anamarija, Julija, Tijana, Celija ... 
(muški: Vjenceslav, Maksimilijan ...)

Složili smo se tek oko prvog i osnovnog stupnja hrvatskih imena kao što su Ivo i Ana  :Grin:  Djeca mi imaju lijepa imena, no uvijek će mi biti draža imena poput Lovorka ili Koraljka uz naša prezimena od EmilIE ili MelanIE ili pak MaTTea ili Lea ili Mia ....

----------


## AdioMare

ja poznajem laticu i maslinku.
i istranku!

----------


## vertex

Meni je predavala jedna Trišnja, a teta mi je Plamenka.

----------


## astral

> meni se baka zvala Perina


greška pa se ispravljam..
prabaka se zvala *Perina* a baka *Ljuboslava*

----------


## Vrijeska

i jedno od meni neprežaljenih ženskih imena je MATIJA

----------


## ana.m

Koraljka mi je bila najbolja prijateljica u osnovnoj školi do 4. razreda...
Poznavala sam i Lovorku. A buraz i ja smo Ivo (Ivan) i Ana... :Razz:

----------


## Lutonjica

> meni nis ne para usi, al nije bas super osjecaj kad ko dijete moras svakome tri puta ponavljati kak ti se zove deda


pa tko te uopće ispitivao kak ti se zove deda?
mislim, nikad me nitko nije pitao kak mi se zovu bake i dede, ni moju djecu nikad to nitko nije pitao. pitaju kak se zovu mama i tata i to je to.

----------


## leonisa

> i jedno od meni neprežaljenih ženskih imena je MATIJA


hahaha!
ovak se trebala lea zvati dok je bila jos decko. meni je matija iskljucivo musko ime.
da, znam...sve znam...  :Smile:

----------


## meda

evo tocno ovak kak me ti ispitujes ko me uopce pitao kak mi se zove deda tak su me djeca ispitivala 

to su nama bile uopbicajene spike

----------


## Peterlin

> evo tocno ovak kak me ti ispitujes ko me uopce pitao kak mi se zove deda tak su me djeca ispitivala 
> 
> to su nama bile uopbicajene spike


Pa da, toga se i ja sjećam... Moj brat je jednom došao doma čudeći se kako se prijateljičin deda zove Ljudevit, a ja (malo starija i pod utjecajem gradiva iz povijesti) kažem - pa nije to ništ čudno: Ljudevit Posavski, Ljudevit Gaj...

To je oblik imena Ludvig ili Ludovik. Od mlađih padaju mi na pamet Ljudevit Grgurić i Ljudevit Bauer

Ali ovo je topic o ženskim imenima. Ima u knjigama Jagode Truhelke opisan jedan ženski lik s tim imenom - Ludovika. Naravno, okrutni ljudi su onda (kao i danas) od tog imena brzo napravili Ludu Viku. Užas! A nitko se ne čudi kad se spomene Ludwig van Beethoven. 

Zato je klincima i zanimljivo ispitivati kako se tko zove - starije generacije imaju imena koja njima čudno i neobično zvuče. 

Treba imati hrabrosti dati djetetu neobično ili rijetko ime. Bibliju čitaju mnogi, a ne daju mnogi djetetu starozavjetno ime (npr. Judita). 

Ime često govori odakle čovjek dolazi ili odakle mu je obitelj. Moja prijateljica udata je za Makedonca, pa se kćer zove Biljana. Lijepo makedonsko ime mi je Dafinka ili Dafina, a moja susjeda porijeklom Slovenka ima kćer Majdu.

----------


## sis

Osjećaj za neko ime je često zemljopisno određen. Sigurna sam da su nekima neobična imena gospođa u mom okolišu: Pavle, Frane, Vice, Nikica, Pere, Pave... Meni su sva draga, ali bih izbjegla Vicu radi globalizacije.

----------


## Trina

Dubrovnik?

----------


## sis

Jes

----------


## Bodulica

Moja prababa se zvala Ludovika, a i ja i mm smo imali bake Matije (interesantno je da su nam se i djedovi isto zvali). Trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da se naviknem da je Matija i muško ime. :Smile: 

Moja pok. mama se zvala Karmela i čitavo djetinjstvo sam mislila da nema ružnijeg imena, a danas mi je to sasvim prihvatljivo ime. I nije baš često kao npr imena moje djece :Grin: .

----------


## sss

Moja se baka zvala Ljubica, cijeli život su ju svi tako zvali. I onda dođem vaditi neke dokumente, rodni list za tatu mislim i kaže žena na šalteru: 
Da, našla sam, majka Amalija....
Ja: Ne, ne , moja se baka zvala Ljubica.
Ona: Pa to vam je Amalija na hrvatskom.
Čudna situacija.

Zna li netko koju Vatroslavu? Ja znam i to mi je prilično nezgodno ime, dugo je i nekako ne ostavlja mogućnost skraćivanja, kao npr. Vjekoslava - Vjeka.

----------


## Elly

S nama na balet ide jedna Ludovica.  :Smile:

----------


## Doga

Nikica može biti i žensko ime, ali je dosta rijetko, neki niti ne znaju.. Mada je često za Dubrovnik baš kao ž ime.

----------


## Trina

> Moja prababa se zvala Ludovika, a i ja i mm smo imali bake Matije (interesantno je da su nam se i djedovi isto zvali). Trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da se naviknem da je Matija i muško ime.
> 
> Moja pok. mama se zvala Karmela i čitavo djetinjstvo sam mislila da nema ružnijeg imena, a danas mi je to sasvim prihvatljivo ime. I nije baš često kao npr imena moje djece.


Karmela mi je super ime

----------


## Šiškica

Sjetila sam se fora imena *Hermelinda*(cura iz srednje), zvali smo ju Herma. A na faksu je bila jedna *Delfina*.
Curama su baš odgovarala ta imena  :Yes: ..

----------


## apricot

i ja poznajem dvije delfine; jedna lovranka, druga zagrepčanka

----------


## Smajlich

> Ma gdje ćeš bolje ime za Ličana - to je ime nimfe koju su bogovi pretvorili u medvjeda, he he he ... (najte kaj zameriti). Jedno od imena koja vrijede i za muške i za ženske. 
> 
> *Inače, lik gospodina Kalista pojavljuje se u Marinkovićevom Kiklopu.*


Baš ga danas obrađivali na satu...dok sam i sama bila srednjoškolka sviđalo mi se Vivijana (ime Melkiorove ljubavnice), a sad mi je lijepo i neobično Enka (ime druge ljubavnice).

----------


## Mima

Pretpostavljam da je Enka nadimak, skraćenica, a i Vivijana je zapravo Ljerka

----------


## apricot

zašto je Enka nadimak?
a Inka nije?

----------


## Mima

Mislim da je i Inka nadimak.

----------


## Smajlich

Enka u knjizi nije nadimak, a i ja ga tako ne shvaćam.

----------


## Mima

A zašto misliš da u knjizi nije nadimak? Pa ja baš mislim da je nadimak u knjizi - Enka, Enki, Melkior se svojoj ljubavnici obraća intimno, imenom od milja.

----------


## apricot

hahahahahahaha

poznam tri Inke; jedna je išla u moju osnovnu, drugu sam srela tijekom fakulteta, a treću znam iz javnoga života.
za prve dvije sam sto posto sigurna da im je pravo ime jer sam im vidjela knjižicu, odnosno indeks, a za treću nisam... nismo na toj razini.

----------


## Mima

a ja poznajem dvije žene po imenu Ingeborg iz Slovenije koje su svi redom zvali Inka.

Mislim, i nadimci su imena, samo ja Enka doživljavam baš kao nadimak, kao recimo Žac. Ali može netko djetetu dati ime Žac.

----------


## apricot

hahahha
to me podsjetilo na 10-godišnjicu naše "male mature"
sjede naša razrednica (profesorica engleskog) i najdraža profa iz hrvatskog
i pričaju o imenima
veli hrvatski kako joj je glupo što svi daju duga imena djeci, pa ih onda krate, kako su joj baš super "nadimkasta" imena
pita engleski: a kako se tvoja mala zove?
hrvatski: dada
engleski: dobro, ali kako joj je PRAVO ime?!

ova samo što je u top nije zgurala

----------


## sss

Znam jednu Lelu. Uvijek je kod upoznavanja morala objašnjavati da joj je Lela baš ime, ne skraćenica od nečega.

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam jednu Lelu. Uvijek je kod upoznavanja morala objašnjavati da joj je Lela baš ime, ne skraćenica od nečega.


Pa to možda postane trend, kao u Americi - ljudi se uglavnom zovu Tom, a ne Thomas ili Ben umjesto Benjamin i slično. 

Ovo je topic za ženska imena - Cate umjesto Catherine i slično. Meni je lijepo ime Terezija, ali ne bih ga djetetu dala da je ne zovu Reza ili Rezika kao sve Međimurke i Podravke.

Uostalom, kći Matije Dedića zove se Lu. I to je cijelo ime, nije skraćenica od nečega.

----------


## vissnja

I mene za Nađu često pitaju kako joj je PRAVO ime, pa onda ja objašnjavam da nije ni Nadežda ni Natalija.

----------


## Peterlin

> A zašto misliš da u knjizi nije nadimak? Pa ja baš mislim da je nadimak u knjizi - Enka, Enki, Melkior se svojoj ljubavnici obraća intimno, imenom od milja.


Joooj, književnost je neiscrpni izvor neobičnih imena... Melkior Tresić EUSTAHIJE, a to je ime koje me odmah dalje asocira na knjigu Vrijeme mora jednom stati (Huxley). 

Da se vratim na ženska imena: od zaboravljenih imena sviđa mi se Naomi ili u drugoj varijanti Noemi

----------


## Doga

Naomi je prelijepo ime, ali Tonka mi je nekako naj.. možda zbog nostalgije za djedom koji se zvao Ante.. Svakako uži izbor  :Wink: 
 Mi smo također bili inspirirani književnošću pri odabiru imena. Stvarno neiscrpan izvor.

----------


## ana.m

> veli hrvatski kako joj je glupo što svi daju duga imena djeci, pa ih onda krate, kako su joj baš super "nadimkasta" imena
> pita engleski: a kako se tvoja mala zove?
> hrvatski: dada
> engleski: dobro, ali kako joj je PRAVO ime?!
> 
> ova samo što je u top nije zgurala



Hahahaha...to je zapravo dokaz da ljudi ne slušaju s razumijevanjem.

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> Moja se baka zvala Ljubica, cijeli život su ju svi tako zvali. I onda dođem vaditi neke dokumente, rodni list za tatu mislim i kaže žena na šalteru: 
> Da, našla sam, majka Amalija....
> Ja: Ne, ne , moja se baka zvala Ljubica.
> Ona: Pa to vam je Amalija na hrvatskom.
> Čudna situacija.



Originalna verzija Amalije
http://www.behindthename.com/name/amalia

Dakle, izvedenica je od riječi rad. Na hrvatskom - Radnica.

----------


## flopica

moje dijete obožava ime Tereza, dok je meni stvarno nesimpatično do kraja
inače nisam sigurna da kratka imena predstavljaju garanciju da se dijete zove baš tim imenom
moja kćer ima ime od tri slova, a mi je zovemo puno dužim nadimcima od milja
ja imam iznimno dugačko ime pa me svi osim mm i naj prijateljice zovu pravim imenom, ne skraćuju...

Nađa mi je recimo baš fino ime, isto kao i Natalija, profinjeno
Nadežda me podsjeća na aždaju, nemam pojma zašto
meni je Sandra isto zapostavljeno a tako dobro ime

----------


## Peterlin

Sandra je super

Irena također

Imena su bila češća u mojoj generaciji nego sad. Nisu dugačka, nisu arhaična, nisu ultramoderna, prepoznatljiva kao ženska i izvan Balkana, a najvažnije je da ih dijete ne preraste do srednje škole nego vrijede cijeli život.

----------


## erina

Kad smo kod zaboravljenih imena samnom u osnovnu kratko išla jedna Melina, meni baš lijepo nježno ime.

----------


## Doga

'Lažeš Melita!'  :Smile:  Meni još jedno drago ime.. pa makar i curica imala takvu maštu  :Ups:

----------


## palčica

Melina me podsjeća na istoimenu knjigu Mirka Kovača, šašava je bila ta ženska.....a Enka.....čula sam za ime Lenka, mislim da je i Šerbeđijina žena Lenka....jako mi je interesantno.....vidim da će biti Naomi i Neomi za koju godinu puni vrtići, bar u Rijeci. Tonka mi je daleko ljepše i prilagođeno našim prezimenima. 
Mi imamo strategiju da nikome ne govorimo kako će se sinko zvati kako bi nas poštedili svojih komentara....najvažnije je da se ime sviđa tati i mami. Ostali nebitni. Mada su moje najbliže frendice baš zadovoljne i moja mama, a to mi je kao i drago, mada ne bi utjecalo na naš izbor. Ostalima kako god.

----------


## Trina

E tako smo i mi, nikome nismo govorili kako će nam se djeca zvati, dovoljno je bilo da nismo krili spol, ovo bi bilo previše.

----------


## latika

Za curice su mi lijepa  imena: Eva, Iris, Lucija, Nia, Tamara, Nika....

----------


## Boxica

> Za curice su mi lijepa imena: Eva, Iris, Lucija, Nia, Tamara, Nika....


od navedenih mi je Eva baš odlično!!

----------


## leicaa200

> Za curice su mi lijepa  imena: Eva, Iris, Lucija, Nia, Tamara, Nika....


Lucija <3

----------


## vucica

> Za curice su mi lijepa  imena: Eva, Iris, Lucija, Nia, Tamara, Nika....


Lucija i Eva! :Heart:

----------


## dagnja

Eva mi je jedno od najljepših ženskih imena, a uz to mi se sviđa Leda, Natali i Bruna. No budući da znam od svake barem po jednu naša curka neće imati ni jedno od tih imena.

----------


## babyboys

neki dan pričam sa susjedima pred zgradom  i sva sretna rekoh kako smo smislili ime za curu kojeg sigurno nema u blizini - Tena. a susjed se smije i kaže, pa jedna Tena samo što nije!, naime, jedna susjeda treba roditi za dva tjedna. 

mm kaže da ga nije briga, ali ja sam odmah eliminirala to ime. sad smo ostali na Anja.

----------


## Trina

Anja mi je savršeno.

----------


## kayla3

> Anja mi je savršeno.


Nasa curka ce biti Anja  :Wink: 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pkumgb
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## babyboys

mi se ne poznajemo , jelda  :Smile:

----------


## kayla3

> mi se ne poznajemo , jelda


Hahaha tek trebam roditi za 15 tj. ne brini, Tena je lijepo isto, kaj te briga ja svoje susjede ni ne poznajem  :Wink: 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hibr51
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## babyboys

ma ja ovu susjedu jedva poznsjem, ali zazirem od čestih i ponavljajućih imena (zbog svog vlastitig.
kod nas u ulici su 4 eme, 3 noe i 3 luke. urnebes kad su na kupu. a meni je to grozno.
ja hoću da kad zovnem, da mi se javi MOJE dijete

----------


## Trina

> Nasa curka ce biti Anja 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pkumgb
> Sent from my iPhone


Bila bi vjerojatno i moja da se ja ne zovem s dodatnim prvim slovom, bilo bi glupo. Ali recimo, moje ime mi je bezveznjikavo a Anja mi je baš lijepo

----------


## apricot

ajme, Trina, pa i Sanja i Tanja su prelijepa imena
i Vanja
kako god da se zoveš

----------


## kayla3

Meni je jos lijepo Vanja, sto bi pasalo uz sina Vitu, ali mm se ne svidja jer Vanja moze biti i musko


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?33oodg
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## AdioMare

meni je ana neuporedivo ljepše od anja

----------


## babyboys

meni je ana lijepo, ali to su i moja i mm sestra i dvije tete. ne dolazi u obzir.
vanja mi se jako sviđa, ali mm je gorzno

----------


## tomma

Prijedlog za jedno lijepo žensko ime,naravno ako rodim curicu MANUELA ili MARTA

----------


## n.grace

> meni je ana neuporedivo ljepše od anja


I meni.

----------


## jelena.O

u našem kvartu ima valjda jedina* Tereza* u gradu ima 4godine.

----------


## jelena.O

> Kad smo kod zaboravljenih imena samnom u osnovnu kratko išla jedna Melina, meni baš lijepo nježno ime.


jabuka, išla jedna smenom u osnovnu.

----------


## kayla3

Ana mi je isto lijepo. Ali preobicno i precesto, cak i medju klinkama


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g2kq5l
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## jelena.O

> E tako smo i mi, nikome nismo govorili kako će nam se djeca zvati, dovoljno je bilo da nismo krili spol, ovo bi bilo previše.


mi odmah odabrali i muško i žensko ime, spol nisam htjela da znam, pa posle samo morali zmišljavati ono kaj je zauzeto.

----------


## miniminia

> u našem kvartu ima valjda jedina* Tereza* u gradu ima 4godine.


kako je meni to lijepo ime !

----------


## kayla3

Ovaj topic je opasno zamro...ajmo prijedlozi za curice  :Wink: 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tw3ryk
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## rossa

meni je super Sofija, Zoja, Anja mi je isto lijepo. Nika mi je divno, ali ih ima gdje god se okreneš. Pa Maša.
Obožavam spomenutu Lelu. Imam rodicu tog imena i do svojih dvadesetih sam mislila da joj je to pravo ime, a ona zapravo Jela.
E da, bez Tonke ne može.
MD je sve to odbacio s izgovorima prenadimkasto, preslavensko, prečesto i tako. Sreća da imam samo jedno dijete jer ne znam kako bi uspjeli usuglasiti još jedno ime  :Smile:

----------


## kayla3

Sofija, Tonka, Anja (tak cu ja svoju curku nazvati) su mi pre pre super...




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?53p0ke
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## karlita

Anja mi je tako lijepo

----------


## Franny

> Meni je lijepo ime Terezija, ali ne bih ga djetetu dala da je ne zovu Reza ili Rezika


moja se svekrva zove Terezija i micek, dok je bio mali, zvao ju je "baka Jeza"   :Grin: . od tada nem je ona svima ostala "baka Jeza" iako nam je predobra baka i svekrva.

ja sam 18 tt i ne znam još spol (kako napisah i na muškim imenima), ali ako beba bude curka, nazvat ćemo ju Magdalena (moji ju već svi zovu Magda ili Lena i to mi i nije tako loše kao što mi loše zvuči ime od milja kojim su kanili zvati bebu ako bude dečkić  :Razz: ). jedino što moja sister rogobori oko početnog slova imena jer i našem miceku ime počinje na M pa joj je to full glupo da oba djeteta imaju isto početno slovo (o čemu mi nismo vodili računa) ...

----------


## Franny

> kod nas u ulici su 4 eme, 3 noe i 3 luke. urnebes kad su na kupu. a meni je to grozno.
> *ja hoću da kad zovnem, da mi se javi MOJE dijete*


u našem parkiću dvije susjedice čekaju dečkiće i obje ih budu nazvale Ivan, a MM kaže: "pa hajde da i mi svojeg, ako bude muško, nazovemo Ivan. jer, npr., drekneš "Ivane, donesi mi pivo!" i dobiješ 3 pive odjednom!"  :Grin: 

inače,* babyboys*, potpisujem te  :Kiss: .

----------


## Nives

*Franny*, i meni je Magdalena prelijepo  :Heart:

----------


## Franny

hvala ti  :Kiss: . iako su mi i Eva i Anja jako lijepa imena, kao i Sofija, Arijana, Erika, Kruna (Krunčica), ali MMu baš i ne  :Mad: .

----------


## Kaae

> Pa to možda postane trend, kao u Americi - ljudi se uglavnom zovu Tom, a ne Thomas ili Ben umjesto Benjamin i slično.


Ma ne zovu se, samo se tako predstavljaju, potpisuju, itd. Tu je zakon skroz drugaciji pa zapravo uopce nisu duzni reci da im je pravo ime Thomas, Benjamin ili Catherine. A obicno jest - radim s ljudima i njihovim SSN-ovima pa im vidim imena iz rodnog lista. 


Plan s pocetka cijele price s MPO je bio da ce se dijete, ako bude kcer, zvati Ivy F (Francis kao srednje ime, po muzevom dedi). No beba ipak nije iz IVF-a pa je prica propala.  :Grin: 

Moj izbor je Emma, no muzu se ne svidja. Suglasni smo oko Lisbeth i Grete.

----------


## apricot

Greta,  :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

Lisbeth mi je presuper
da sam u engleskom govornom području, jedna kćer bi mi sigurno bila Lisbeth ili Lilith. a druga Zoe. a sin Caleb... ili Vincent...
ahhhh

----------


## Čoksa

Greta-odlično!
Meni je već godinama u uhu ime Lorelai,govorila sam da će mi se curica tako zvat,al eto ispao je frajer i svi kojima sam rekla za Lorelai su odahnuli...grrr..  :Cekam:

----------


## latika

Lorelai ?nikad čula, jako neobično ime, vjerovatno bi dobila nadimak Lora

----------


## apricot

Legenda o Lorelai
http://ingeb.org/Lieder/ichweiss.html

----------


## Čoksa

Lora,Lori,Lola-sve meni paše,nadimci mi nisu problem,dapače,simpatični su,ako se simpatično izvedu,isto kao kad zoveš drage ljude-draga,dušo,srce,mila itd.

apricot  :Yes:  
Origin of the name Lorelei:
Derived from Lurlei, the name of the rock "ambush cliff," which is derived from the Middle High German luren (to watch) and lei (a cliff, a rock). The name was altered to Lorelei by Clemens Brentano, a German poet. In Germanic legend, Lorelei was a beautiful siren who sat upon a rock in the Rhine River and lured sailors to shipwreck and death.

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Meni je Lisbeth prelijepo, ali mi se Greta sviđa samo kao nadimak od Margarete. Margareta mi je OK ime.

----------


## matahari

predivno ime...svojevremeno je bilo i naš izbor za curicu...




> Greta,

----------


## anitak

:Heart:  :Heart: eva,lana,leona ,lara

----------


## vissnja

Ja sam ovih dana upoznala sestre jako neobičnih imena (mislim neobična za ove nove generacije): Senka i Drinka

----------


## KIKA27

Nika ili Lana  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

Nika mi je super, ali ima ih u svakom parkiću bar dvije

----------


## naniluc

Viktorija  :Heart:

----------


## sophie girafe

Ljerka 
Zvonka
Senta
Milena

----------


## Imogen

Zdravo, ja sam nova clanica. Trudna sam 10 tj.


Najljepsa zenska imena su mi Elena, Elisa, Aurora, Isabela, Julija, Karolina...

----------


## Ivana B-G

Posto ce kod nas izgleda biti cura, moje malo "obiteljsko vrijece" je odlucilo da ce se seka zvati - "Dora"! Za sve one, koje vec imaju djecu mladeg uzrasta, zelim samo napomenuti, da mi je naredeno da seki preko interneta narucim i "Cizmu" i "Lopuzu lisca".....!  :Wink:

----------


## piplica

Dobrodošla na forum Imogen!

----------


## Maka

hello Imogen  :Trep trep: 

MARTA  :Heart:

----------


## Elly

Meni je i Imogen prekrasno ime (dobrodosla!)  :Smile:

----------


## anita rain

Elena moj broj jedan već godinama. E sad, pošto sam Elenu rodila, ako mi Bog podari još jednu curu trenutno mi je jako lijepo ime Julija  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> Elena moj broj jedan već godinama. E sad, pošto sam Elenu rodila, ako mi Bog podari još jednu curu trenutno mi je jako lijepo ime Julija


Ja sam htjela oba pva imena za najmlađu ali muž (joj ti muški) nije htio ni čut....

----------


## astral

eto, pošto je naša starija sekica odlučila malenoj dati ime *Lara* ( opcije su još bile Sara i Zara) sad ja moram objašnjavat ljudima da to nije po seriji  :Evil or Very Mad:  

šta je nabolje od svega starija se zove* Nikol* - :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Ajde, ajde, i meni je to išlo na živce ali npr moja Lara je glavna faca na treningu jer se tako zove a uz sve to ima brata Jakova. Ona sva ponosna.   Tako je tvoja Nikol sigurno sretna zbog te kombinacije imena

----------


## mačkulina

> Nika ili Lana


lana.. romantično je

----------


## astral

> Ajde, ajde, i meni je to išlo na živce ali npr moja Lara je glavna faca na treningu jer se tako zove a uz sve to ima brata Jakova. Ona sva ponosna.   Tako je tvoja Nikol sigurno sretna zbog te kombinacije imena


ma kako neće bit ponosna kad je glavna u gradu, i Jakov naravno... :Cool: 

naša je samo sretna jer je ispalo kako ona hoće al nam nije ni dala izbora....moralo je bit po njenu....

al tješi me da se za godinu dana serije neće niko ni sjetit a lipo ime će ostati.... :Heart: 
(doduše ime Lara mi je bilo u igri i za prvu curku ali spletom okolnosti postala je Nikol)

----------


## artisan

ej cure, evo mi smo skoro 27tt a još nemamo ime za svoju curicu...
lijepa su mi imena paola, una, kaja, lana, korina, leona...ima ih još, ali ni jedno mi još nije "sjelo"...

----------


## Franny

meni su još lijepa imena : Jurja i Katja  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Jurja  :Heart: 
tako bi se zvao Zrin da se rodio kao curica

----------


## ivana zg

Od moje susjede kćer zove se;LAVINIA

----------


## Ester

Jučer sam saznala da sam trudna pa sam počela razmišljati o imenima. Ako bude cura, naravno ako sve bude uredu tek smo na početku balade,  bit će Zoja ili Zoe :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Nedavno sam upoznala curicu Zoe, super mi je zazvučalo, neobično ali posebno i lijepo

----------


## Doga

Često, ali lijepo ime mi je Lena.

----------


## Franny

> Jurja 
> tako bi se zvao Zrin da se rodio kao curica


 i moj Mislav  :Razz: .

----------


## Franny

edit: ako sad bude curka, neće biti Jurja, jer mi je to ime "popalila" koleglica s posla  :Mad: .

----------


## latika

od svih imena koja se meni sviđaju kao Eva, Zara, Vita i za koje bi se odmah odlucila mom se mužu nesvidja niti jedno, za svako ima neku primjedbu kao npr za Evu da ga podsjeća na cigare jer sam i ja prije pušila žutu Evu , a meni nije ni palo na pamet. e sad kakvo vam je ime MILICA? to mu se sviđa...

----------


## Bebinja

Meni se Milica svidja. Kao i Mila.

----------


## apricot

Milica je stvarno prelijepo ime
i Milena

----------


## jelena.O

> edit: ako sad bude curka, neće biti Jurja, jer mi je to ime "popalila" koleglica s posla .


a ko ti je kriv kad si brbljava

----------


## Trina

meni se Milica ne sviđa. To mi je baš prestarinsko ime i odgovara mi samo bakicama. Ali sigruna sam da bi ga bez problema prihvatila da ga nosi nekakva djevojčica

----------


## Doga

Btw. i Trina je lijepo ime..

----------


## Franny

> a ko ti je kriv kad si brbljava


ma da, to mi je već drugo ime koje mi je popaljeno u životu  :Grin: .

----------


## ivana zg

Milica-pa možda ti je malo lijepše MIla...ipak kad tvoja curka poraste možda Milica baš bude onako neuobičajeno ime

----------


## Sirius Black

> Milica-pa možda ti je malo lijepše MIla...ipak kad tvoja curka poraste možda Milica baš bude onako neuobičajeno ime


Meni je Mila super ime, Milica mi se ne sviđa kao ni sva druga imena na -ica

----------


## mendula

Jedna je nonica u mom selu ime svoje snahe Milene izgovarala s naglaskom na "i". Sasvim drugi doživljaj imena, meni jako lijep...
Milica mi je baš cool.

----------


## MoMo

> Jedna je nonica u mom selu ime svoje snahe Milene izgovarala s naglaskom na "i". Sasvim drugi doživljaj imena, meni jako lijep...
> Milica mi je baš cool.


Moja tetka se tako zvala, moji baka i deda su joj bas dali ime Milena sa naglaskom na i....ali se puno ljudi, na zalost nije navikal da tako izgovara njeno ime, a meni sa naglskom na i to ime predivno.

----------


## latika

Ma meni je Milica slatko ali ne mogu zamisliti da mi se tako kćer zove, jel se vama to desava? postoje super imena ali nemozete zamisliti da vam se tako dijete zove? jos prijedloga od mm: Ivana i Marija - baš mi je maštovit muž nema šta :Smile:  mislim imena su jako lijepa, posebno Marija ali su prečesta...

----------


## n.grace

Marija je prekrasno ime.  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ma meni je Milica slatko ali ne mogu zamisliti da mi se tako kćer zove, jel se vama to desava? postoje super imena ali nemozete zamisliti da vam se tako dijete zove? jos prijedloga od mm: Ivana i Marija - baš mi je maštovit muž nema šta mislim imena su jako lijepa, posebno Marija ali su prečesta...


To što je Marija često ime nek te ne smeta... U Španjolskoj se skoro svaka ženska osoba zove Maria Elena, Maria Adonicia, Maria Reyes...a bome ni single Maria nije rijetko. Ako vam se dopada, zašto ne?

----------


## Bebinja

Meni je Ivana bezveze i bezlično,neka se nitko ne uvrijedi.
Ježim se od tog imena.

----------


## latika

muzeva sestra, moje kumce, susjeda, rodica sve Marije...ja sam ipak za nesto malo nesvakodnevno, ali očito su meni i mm ukusi skroz drugačiji...ako bude musko odmah smo se slozili da bude Karlo!

----------


## Anemona

> edit: ako sad bude curka, neće biti Jurja, jer mi je to ime "popalila" koleglica s posla .


I?
Pa i ti si ga nekome "popalila", jedino ako si ga ti izmislila. :Grin:

----------


## Franny

ma je, sve 5. nit sam ga izmislila, nit sam ga patentirala  :Grin:  , ali ipak je kolegica s kojom radim tako nazvala svoju kćerkicu kad je čula da sam ja rodila Mislava, pa mi je to malo bezveze (iako me mnogi nagovaraju da baš u inat njoj, tak nazovem dijete, ako bude curka  :Razz: ).

----------


## Sirius Black

> mislim imena su jako lijepa, posebno Marija ali su prečesta...


Jesu česta, ali su jako rijetka među bebama. Jesi li čula da je netko negdje u zadnje vrijeme nazvao bebu Ivana? Kladim se da je češće ime Zoe (koje je meni jedno od ružnijih modernih imena)

----------


## babyboys

meni je zoe asocijacija na kuminu mačku. i ne mogu si pomoć.
jedina mlađa Ivana koju znam ima 12 godina, među bebama ga odavno nisam čula.

i iako mene jako frustrira ime, ustvari je jako lijepo, Ivana znači Bogu mila, a kao što apri reče - puna su ga usta

----------


## MoMo

s mojom Lucijom ide jedna Ivana u vrtic i bas mi je nekako drago zovnut je jer znam dosta Ivana iz moje genracije ali ne i iz Lucijine, a zbog sovje predivne tetke moja L obozava to ime  :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

Sad mi je palo na pamet ime Rahela. Ne znam nikog tko se tako zove,ali mi je lijepo ime.
Helena mi je predivno ime,baš nekako božasnki zvuči.

----------


## Bebinja

Sjetih se još par imena prelijepih... Judita,Jolanda,Rozalija,Amalija...

----------


## zika

Magdalena :Heart:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> Jesu česta, ali su jako rijetka među bebama. Jesi li čula da je netko negdje u zadnje vrijeme nazvao bebu Ivana? Kladim se da je češće ime Zoe (koje je meni jedno od ružnijih modernih imena)


Ivana je dosta često ime:
http://www.behindthename.com/top/lists/cr/2009

20.

----------


## Ester

Danas u Hrvatskoj živi 20-ak osoba s imenom Zoe, toliko o učestalosti tog imena i usporedivnosti s rasprostranjenošću imena Ivana koje je, meni osobno, također lijepo...

----------


## babyboys

> Ivana je dosta često ime:
> http://www.behindthename.com/top/lists/cr/2009
> 
> 20.


da, ali ni blizu 70.im i 80. im godinama prošlog stoljeća.
današnje ivane su Eme i Lane

----------


## Jurana

> da, ali ni blizu 70.im i 80. im godinama prošlog stoljeća.
> današnje ivane su Eme i Lane


I Lucije

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ivana je dosta često ime:
> http://www.behindthename.com/top/lists/cr/2009
> 
> 20.





> Danas u Hrvatskoj živi 20-ak osoba s imenom Zoe, toliko o učestalosti tog imena i usporedivnosti s rasprostranjenošću imena Ivana koje je, meni osobno, također lijepo...


Odakle se vade ti podaci?!?
Posebno oan stranica imehrvatsko ... ili kako već ... Naišla sam na nešto što baš ne pije vodu pa me zanima ...

----------


## Lutonjica

ma puuuuuuno toga tamo ne pije vodu, podaci su im bezvezni, neprovjereni, neutemeljeni
zgodno za razbibrigu, ali ništa ozbiljnije od toga

----------


## Ester

O tome koliko su bezvezni bi se dalo raspravljati, riječ je o statističkom prosjeku koliko je meni poznato i do sada sam tamo našla dosta pouzdanih podataka, radeći na nekim poslovima vezanim uz imena i njihovo podrijetlo.

----------


## Lutonjica

statističkom prosjeku čega? otkuda im podaci na temelju kojih rade tu statistiku? iz telefonskih imenika? popisa stanovništa?

----------


## apricot

> O tome koliko su bezvezni bi se dalo raspravljati, riječ je o statističkom prosjeku koliko je meni poznato i do sada sam tamo našla dosta pouzdanih podataka, radeći na nekim poslovima vezanim uz imena i njihovo podrijetlo.


možda si slučajno potrefila
sve što sam na tim stranicama našla je bilo - potpuno netočno
pišu budalaštine na temelju nečega što su jednom čuli
ili nauli

kako lutonjica reče, ok za zabavu, ko vicevi u dnevnim novinama 
ili horoskopi

----------


## Ester

Naime, ovo je zadnji puta da se javljam na ovu temu jer na kraju krajeva na ovu stranicu sam došla kako bi razmjenila informacije o zanimljivim imenima, a ne kako bi došla s nekime u zavadu. Smatram da je najlakše kritizirati, i stranica o kojoj se ovdje govori može biti i zabavna ali može imati i ozbiljnije svrhe. Statistika imena se obično radi po popisima stanovništva ili se uzima određeni relevantni brojčani uzorak, a kao matematička metoda prilično je pouzdan pokazatelj situacije na terenu. Toliko o tome, nadam se da će se tema vratiti na ono zbog čega je i otvorena...

----------


## rossa

što se ljutiš? pa nitko nije tebe popljuvao nego samo stranicu (osim ako si admin tamo)
nitko se ne svađa s tobom

----------


## LolaMo

Kad bi uzimali podatke iz matičnih ureda onda bi mogli imati pravu statistiku.. Ali nekak sumnjam u to  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Evo imam jedan prijedlog Jasmina..tako se ja zovem  :Smile: , prije ga nisam voljela, al sad mi je baš lijepo i nebih se htjela drugačije zvati, baš zato jer u mojoj okolini nije često...
Lijepa su mi imena Ines, Katja, Angela, Lorena, Mirela, Bernarda, Ivona, ..ima ih još puno lijepih...samo nevolim kad ga netko skrati, mene i moje sestre su uvijek svi zvali punim imenom, a sva su dugačka!
A mm se zove Danijel, stvarno lijepo ime, al nitko ga ne zove imenom, njegovi Dane, a prijatelji (i ja) zamislite Gašo, nikakve veze ni s imenom ni s prezimenom, nezna ni on više zašto su ga tako prozvali, a ja ga upoznala kao Gašu i tako mi ostalo! Tako da na to u biti nemožemo baš utjecati!

----------


## Sirius Black

> Naime, ovo je zadnji puta da se javljam na ovu temu jer na kraju krajeva na ovu stranicu sam došla kako bi razmjenila informacije o zanimljivim imenima, a ne kako bi došla s nekime u zavadu.


Ma daj, kaj bi dolazila u zavadu, pa ovo je forum, nije neka stručna rasprava. 

Vjerujem da su na imehrvatsko donekle točni statistički podaci o tome gdje je koje ime najčešće itd, ali kad napiše da osobe s nekim imenom najviše vole knjigovostvo to mi je za krepati

----------


## Kayyya

> ma je, sve 5. nit sam ga izmislila, nit sam ga patentirala  , ali ipak je kolegica s kojom radim tako nazvala svoju kćerkicu kad je čula da sam ja rodila Mislava, pa mi je to malo bezveze (iako me mnogi nagovaraju da baš u inat njoj, tak nazovem dijete, ako bude curka ).


pa ako ne živiš s tom kolegicom ili ne provodite puno vremena zajedno izvan posla, ne vidim razloga da se i tvoja curka ne zove tako, pogotovo što ti se ime jako sviđa.. možda uskoro ona ili ti odete na novi posao i ime će opet biti "samo tvoje"  :Smile:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> Ma daj, kaj bi dolazila u zavadu, pa ovo je forum, nije neka stručna rasprava. 
> 
> Vjerujem da su na imehrvatsko donekle točni statistički podaci o tome gdje je koje ime najčešće itd, ali kad napiše da osobe s nekim imenom najviše vole knjigovostvo to mi je za krepati


Istina. Ali problem je i u tome što autor te stranice prvih 500 imena smatra relativno čestim.  :Laughing:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Plus, ne mislim da je imati dva-tri imenjaka problem, ali imati 20000+ imenjaka sve dobi mi je bezveze.

----------


## kayla3

Kako vam se svidja ime Nela?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?y545br
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## apricot

Nela je baš krasno ime.
Kratko, slatko, nije često...

----------


## kayla3

> Nela je baš krasno ime.
> Kratko, slatko, nije često...


Curka je vec bila zacrtana Anja, al meni je nekako uvihek nesto kod toga falilo. Muz je jako tezak za imena i pazite kaj mi se dogodi, sanjam da mu kazem da bi mogla biti Nela (nije bilo ni spomena o tom imenu) i njemu se svidja i ja ga nazovem da mu to ispricam i stvarno mu se Nela svidja


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?irh3w2
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## LolaMo

Nela je bas lijepo ime..nježno..
Ako cu ikada imati kćer, zvat ce se Sonja

----------


## n.grace

> Curka je vec bila zacrtana Anja, al meni je nekako uvihek nesto kod toga falilo. Muz je jako tezak za imena i pazite kaj mi se dogodi, sanjam da mu kazem da bi mogla biti Nela (nije bilo ni spomena o tom imenu) i njemu se svidja i ja ga nazovem da mu to ispricam i stvarno mu se Nela svidja


Nela je stvarno lijepo ime, meni osobno puno ljepše od Anja, a i rjeđe.

----------


## Bebinja

Nela- u nas bude skraćenica od   Antonela,oba imena jako lijepa.
Sonja mi je prekrasno ime,tako profinjeno,asocira me na neku princezu ili caricu  :Smile:  Tako sam ja htjela nazvati svoju curicu na zgražanje nekih  :Smile:   Uvijek se sjetim tog imena i pjesme grupe iTD band...

Sofija- isto u rangu sa Sonjom...

----------


## Nives

I Nela i Anja i Sonja su mi predivna i sto je meni jako vazno - internacionalna i kratka!

----------


## beilana

čitam vas ovdje, al iako nisam još T, smijem valjda napisat meni lijepa imena  :Razz: 

*Nela* mi je divno ime, *Lena*, *Leni* isto tako, i jako mi se sviđa *Elana*- nisam krivo napisala  :Razz: ,
al ak ćemo mi imati curicu, definitivno bude *Leina*...

----------


## Trina

> Nela- u nas bude skraćenica od   Antonela,oba imena jako lijepa.
> Sonja mi je prekrasno ime,tako profinjeno,asocira me na neku princezu ili caricu  Tako sam ja htjela nazvati svoju curicu na zgražanje nekih   Uvijek se sjetim tog imena i pjesme grupe iTD band...
> 
> Sofija- isto u rangu sa Sonjom...


Pa Sonje i jesu princeze i carice :Smile:  A uz to, moja carica obožava svoju pjesmu od Itd band-a. Reakcije ljudi su bile svakakve, od totalnog oduševljenja zbog rijetkosti tog imena kod današnjih beba, do onako, bljutavih izraza lica. Meni je ime savršeno a uz sve to imam i prijateljicu Sonju. ( a i pedijatrica mi je rekla da je moja curka jedina s tim imenom na ovom području)

----------


## leonisa

jel i crvenokosa?
meni je sonja predivno ime i jos ako je red sonja <3

----------


## Bebinja

trina-cura ti ima prekrasno ime. 

ma znam da su ta imena carska,nekako sam se nespretno izrazila.

----------


## betty blue

> Nela- u nas bude skraćenica od   Antonela,oba imena jako lijepa.
> Sonja mi je prekrasno ime,tako profinjeno,asocira me na neku princezu ili caricu  Tako sam ja htjela nazvati svoju curicu na zgražanje nekih   Uvijek se sjetim tog imena i pjesme grupe iTD band...
> 
> Sofija- isto u rangu sa Sonjom...


apsolutno se slažem  :Grin:

----------


## LolaMo

Bas me iznenadilo da vam se sonja sviđa.. Ja kad god nekome spomenem svi se čude. A meni ime čudo  :Smile: 
Super kaj ima malih Sonja, nece moja bit jedina  :Smile:

----------


## Jainina

Nasu malu smjehuljicu smo nazvali Korina, ostala imena koja su nam bila u uzem izboru su bila Tena, Natali i Petra... Tena i Natali mi ostaju za eventualne sljedece curke...  :Smile:   A za decka imamo Ivan(po didi)...

----------


## Franny

*beilana*, neobično, ali lijepo ime. držim fige  :Kiss: .



> meni je zoe asocijacija na kuminu mačku


a meni na susjedinog psa  :Razz: .

----------


## Elly

> Bas me iznenadilo da vam se sonja sviđa.. Ja kad god nekome spomenem svi se čude. A meni ime čudo 
> Super kaj ima malih Sonja, nece moja bit jedina


Jedna od mojih naj-prijateljica se zove Sonia (izgovara se isto kao Sonja), tako da, iako ga ne bih odabrala za svoju curku, ime mi je bas drago. 
Ovdje u Italiji je ime Sonia bas cesto i prihvaca se bez cudjenja.

----------


## Smajlić

Moja sestrična ima dvije cure - Neli i Neja. Doduše, Slovenke :Smile:

----------


## kayla3

> Moja sestrična ima dvije cure - Neli i Neja. Doduše, Slovenke


Neli mi je ok, al nekako vise kao nadimak, a Nela ipak konkretnije


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?421cyo
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## MMK

> čitam vas ovdje, al iako nisam još T, smijem valjda napisat meni lijepa imena 
> 
> *Nela* mi je divno ime, *Lena*, *Leni* isto tako, i jako mi se sviđa *Elana*- nisam krivo napisala ,
> al ak ćemo mi imati curicu, definitivno bude *Leina*...


Leina - Malo palmino drvo.
I meni se sviđa, za eventualno još jednu curku ( slagalo bi se i s njenim imenom) ali kuma ima djevojčicu sa vrlo sličnim imenom, samo prvo slovo različito.

----------


## kayla3

Leina mi je super ime  :Wink: 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?erkjfv
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Peterlin

Tisa  :Heart:

----------


## Franny

mi izgleda čekamo curku  :Wink: . MM je onomad predložio ime _Magdalena,_ koje mi je jako lijepo, ali sam odlučila da bi ovaj puta  on trebao prihvatiti neki moj izbor imena koji mu se sviđa (zadnji put sam se ja složila s njegovim prijedlogom, za sina, jer mi je ime bilo lijepo) jer je on sve moje dosadašnje prijedloge odbio, kao ne sviđaju mu se. i sad nastaju muke... predložila sam mu do sad valjda 20-30 imena (ženskih) i nijedno mu ne "leži"  :Mad:  . pa sam mu jučer napisala popis od 14 imena (suženi izbor, hehe), od kojih je on prekrižio 8, pa sad razglabamo o preostalih 6. naravno, moj number one, barem zadnjih 20 godina je _Jurja_ (kao što pisah prije) i za njega navijam iz petnih žila (potpisujući u sebi *Kayyu* i njezin post  :Kiss: ). ostala imena su:
Katja, Leonarda, Bernarda, Gabriela i Klara.

----------


## babyboys

Katja  :Heart:

----------


## Nives

Magdalena  :Heart:

----------


## kayla3

Jurja  :Wink: 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gp5b5e
Sent from my iPhone

----------


## n.grace

Katja, Klara, Magdalena :Heart:  - sva su prelijepa.

----------


## beilana

magdalena, moja susjeda je magdalena, curica, jako dobro, lijepo i brižno dijete, i to mi je ime baš  :Heart: 
i katja mi se sviđa, a jurja, nekak mi to ime....ne znam...nije sjelo, a klara je bila jedna zločesta baka , pa....  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

jurja mi je sve ljepše i ljepše što ga više slušam
penje mi se na top listi, sad je već među prvih 10

----------


## pepy26

> Magdalena



I naša 'pahulja' će se zvati Magdalena  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Franny

> a jurja, nekak mi to ime....ne znam...nije sjelo


kaj me briga kaj tebi nije sjelo  :Razz: . meni je to ime number one i to oko 20 godina i jaako mi je lijepo sjelo. čekam MMa da se izjasni po tom pitanju jer on veli da ju budu svi zvali Đurđa  :Mad: .

----------


## Mima

Baš sam htjela reći da baca na Đurđa.

----------


## Loryblue

> Sad mi je palo na pamet ime Rahela. Ne znam nikog tko se tako zove,ali mi je lijepo ime.
> Helena mi je predivno ime,baš nekako božasnki zvuči.


ni ja se ne sjećam kad sam kod živog bića zadnji put čula ime Rahela, ali je moja mala tako nazvala jednu željeznu kuglu koju nosi u kuglanu kad me prati na kuglanje. i ta njena kuglica se zove Rahela :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> Greta-odlično!
> Meni je već godinama u uhu ime Lorelai,govorila sam da će mi se curica tako zvat,al eto ispao je frajer i svi kojima sam rekla za Lorelai su odahnuli...grrr..


meni je ime Lorelai baš lijepo :Smile: 
moja mala se zove Lorea i više manje sva imena na -L- su mi draga.

a tvoje okruženje je odahnilo isto kao i moje kad sinu nisam dala ime Moreno (i još uvijek patim što sam mužu popustila po tom pitanju :Grin: )

----------


## Trina

_Zazelio sam krenuti
Tvojim putem
Na obale daleke
Gdje kolibe mirisu na rue
Burmanskim putem
Stici cu pred zid placa
Uzet te za ruku
I povesti da nitko nezna

Snivat cemo cijelim putem
Na lezaju od palmi
U smiraj bijelog dana
Slusat cemo trube Jerihona
Puknut ce nesto tada
U glavi mojoj...
Zastat ce nicija ruka
U kosi tvojoj...

Putujemo Rahela
Putujemo do vjecnosti
Putujemo Rahela
Na obale Goe


_To mi je prva asocijacija na ovo ime, predivno je i baš mi se sviđa

----------


## Loryblue

> Meni je predavala jedna Trišnja, a teta mi je Plamenka.


i moja je teta Plamenka (vjerujem da nemamo istu tetu :Laughing: )
baba je svojoj djeci željela dati životinjska imena (Vuk i Srna) ali ju je netko pametan odgovorio pa im je dala "prirodna" (Goran i Plamenka).

nedavno sam upoznala ženu koja se zove Kadulja, a imam stranku Pirošku. e to su meni imena za traumu.

----------


## Mima

Ima jedna forumašica curicu Rahelu.

----------


## beilana

> kaj me briga kaj tebi nije sjelo . meni je to ime number one i to oko 20 godina i jaako mi je lijepo sjelo. čekam MMa da se izjasni po tom pitanju jer on veli da ju budu svi zvali Đurđa .


mora neko bit hladne glave kad nisi ti, i da, zvat će ju vjerojatno tako, iako, na svako ime se čovjek privikne, pa i na pirošku s vremenom :facepalm:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

> mora neko bit hladne glave kad nisi ti, i da, zvat će ju vjerojatno tako, iako, na svako ime se čovjek privikne, pa i na pirošku s vremenom


moj favorit je koštana kajgana  :facepalm:

----------


## Bebinja

Gorana,Zorana,Sunčica-tako lijepa imena.
Svidja mi se i Jordana.

----------


## Franny

> mora neko bit hladne glave kad nisi ti


hahaha, ma da ne bi  :Razz: . ak ne bude Jurja, bit će Leonarda ili Leona. ali, iskreno, radije bih da ju zovu Đurđa, nego Lea  :Razz: 



> moj favorit je koštana kajgana


kaj ti pa to znači??  :Grin:

----------


## Cocolina

moja curica, ako i dalje bude curica zvat će se Marija.
imala sam puno opcija ali prevagnulo je ovo ime koje je staro, bezvremensko.

----------


## Jurana

> moj favorit je koštana kajgana


To je ime i prezime?
Znam za prezime Koštan.

----------


## bubekica

koštana je ime, kajgana prezime. 
2. mjesto drzi sretna (ime) krvavica (prezime), a trece utjeha kralj - ili obratno citano kralj utjeha. no dobro, ne zelim da se ovo pretvori u topic sa smijesnim imenima. 
meni je i dalje najljepse ime dorja. a lijepa su mi i katja i jurja. iako kombinacija zvoni malo previse kao JA, JA, JA  :Smile:

----------


## rena7

Meni je lijepo Katja, ali iz određenih razloga ne bi tako nazvala kćer. Moram priznati da prvi puta čujem za Jurju. Sviđa mi se. Kako je već netko napisao, svakim danom mi je sve ljepše i ljepše. MM je Juraj, paaaaa...

I Marija mi je krasno. Ima ih puno, ali meni to ne bi smetalo. Isto tako, Ana. "Novokomponirana" imena tipa Lu, Li i tome slično mi se ne sviđaju.

----------


## Franny

> , a trece utjeha kralj - ili obratno citano kralj utjeha. no dobro, ne zelim da se ovo pretvori u topic sa smijesnim imenima


oke, niti ja to ne želim, ali moram prokomentirati ovo tvoje 3. mjesto jer ne vjerujem da se 2 osobe jednako zovu i prezivaju (pogotovo ne tako). nedavno je MM također spomenuo to ime i prezime, radili su taj dan zajedno ta U.K. i on  :Razz:  pa daj reci!!
edit: i baš smo komentirali da bi se takva djeca s čudnim imenima i prezimenima kad navrše 18tu lako mogal njih odreće, ali zakaj ne žele??  :Razz:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Moram priznati da prvi puta čujem za Jurju. Sviđa mi se. Kako je već netko napisao, svakim danom mi je sve ljepše i ljepše. MM je Juraj, paaaaa...


go for it!

tata će biti presretan, a cura ponosna što ima tatino ime!

i ja sam tako napravila i sretni su obadvoje

----------


## Loryblue

> Gorana,Zorana,Sunčica-tako lijepa imena.
> Svidja mi se i Jordana.


ja imam jedno od ova tri imena i meni je odvratno. uopće mi se ne sviđa moje ime. tako mi je kruto.

----------


## naniluc

Već sam ranije napisala da mi je lijepo ime Viktorija, ali onda sam čula ime Vida i zaljubila se- dakle, ako bu opet cura bit će Vida ili, ako ću popustiti mužu , Neža  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Kad smo vec kod ljudi ciji roditelji nisu bas previse razmisljali kod upisa u maticnu knjigu rodjenih... postoji i Pile Jajalo.

----------


## manal

> Kad smo vec kod ljudi ciji roditelji nisu bas previse razmisljali kod upisa u maticnu knjigu rodjenih... postoji i Pile Jajalo.


Slavica Slavica, Zorica Slavica (sigurno) ili Zvjezdana Prašina (navodno)

----------


## žužy

moja kuma je dobila unuku matildu.dosad nisam razmišljala o tom imenu ali sviđa mi se.i eva,rene,mila...

----------


## Sonja29

Meni je Zorana prelijepo ime ali pošto već imamo Zoranu u obitelji naša curica će se zvati Marija..lijepo mi je i Mirta

----------


## Franny

a meni j malo prije blinknulo i ime Melina  :Wink:

----------


## artisan

što kažete na korina ili franka? meni su oba jako lijepa

----------


## maricaj

Ruža 
Nela

To je nešto što bi ja predložila i željela.

----------


## karlita

:Love:  moja cura će se zvati KORINA 
meni je predobro
 i nema ih puno s tim imenom



> što kažete na korina ili franka? meni su oba jako lijepa

----------


## apricot

> moja cura će se zvati KORINA 
> meni je predobro
>  i nema ih puno s tim imenom


u vrtiću dvije
u školi jedna
poznajemo ih barem 5 - 6

meni je franka puno ljepše

----------


## babyboys

meni je franka divno. ali mm se ne sviđa
a korina mi je snajka  :Laughing:

----------


## Franny

meni su i Franka i Korina lijepa imena.
kao i: Roberta, Donatella (Donata), Bernarda...

----------


## Lutonjica

mi ne znamo niti jednu korinu, ali znamo jako puno franki

----------


## Kaae

Nama je Franko u blizoj obitelji, pa Franke sigurno nece biti.

U zadnje vrijeme skroz pobjedjuje Greta (iako nemamo pojma sto je, jel).

----------


## XENA

Sunčica  :Heart:  , ja sam se zaljubila u to ime

----------


## *Tončica

mi ćemo u 10. mjesecu dobiti curicu, i zvat će se Taša  :Zaljubljen: 
oduvijek sam htjela kćer nazvati tako, ali prvo smo dobili dva dečka, pa ništa....

----------


## artisan

sviđa mi se Taša, i Greta isto

----------


## Lucas

> mi ne znamo niti jednu korinu, ali znamo jako puno franki


kod mene obratno  :Grin: 

greta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AV88

lijepa su mi: ema, paola, franka i lara.

----------


## kayla3

> lijepa su mi: ema, paola, franka i lara.


Mi smo odlucili, nasa curica ce se zvati Franka 


Sent from my Iphone

----------


## centar

ako/kad ostanem trudna nasa ce curica biti dina  :Smile: 
to ime nije bilo moj prvi (ni drugi ni treci ni... ) izbor, ali mi je s vremenom sjelo i lijepo nam se slaze s prezimenom. 

meni su lijepa neobicna, mozda ne tako ucestala imena. vec dugo nisam cula za djevojcicu lindu, talu (nataliju), margitu, mirjam. jedno nas je vrijeme drzala i arden  :Heart:

----------


## karlita

:Razz: 


> Mi smo odlucili, nasa curica ce se zvati Franka 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


nekako nemogu Franka :Razz: 
kredit mi je u švicarcu i odmah me podsjeti :Laughing:  :Klap: 
mala šala

----------


## Sarah777

Aniko / Anika  :Smile:

----------


## kayla3

> nekako nemogu Franka
> kredit mi je u švicarcu i odmah me podsjeti
> mala šala


Hahaha dobra  :Smile: 



Sent from my Iphone

----------


## AV88

kayla, Franka je stvarno prelijepo ime. mislim da ste super odabrali  :Smile:

----------


## Nives

I meni je Franka  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## Peterlin

> I meni je Franka


Lijepo ime, ali još mi je ljepši tvoj nick. Da smo imali koju djevojčicu, bila bi Nives ili Erika.

----------


## Franny

meni su jučer blinknula još 2 imena (tako da ih sad na popisu, i to drugom po redu, imam ukupno 24): Ilona i Morana. Naaaaaraaavnoo, MMu se niti to pretjerano ne sviđa  :Mad: . nije ni čudo da je samo u ovoj T dobio 3 ječmenca. to je i malo, koliko me nasekiraju te njegove fore oko imena. mamicu mu dlakavu, imam još 2 mj. i kusur do poroda (računam si da ću rodit ipak ranije, hehehe), a mi još nemamo ime  :Evil or Very Mad: !!!

----------


## Peterlin

Morana = staroslavenska božica smrti

Ne bih baš dijete častila takvim imenom. Najte kaj zameriti.

----------


## Nives

*Peterlin*, i meni je Nives  :Heart: 


*Franny*, nisu ova nova imena losa, ali ja ipak glasam za malu Magdalenu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Franny

*Peterlin,* ma kaj bi zamerila  :Grin: , MMu se i tak ne sviđa  :Razz: . i Ilonu je popljuval  :Evil or Very Mad: .
*Nives,* nemoj da te MM čuje  :Grin:  , to je jedino ime koje se njemu sviđa, ali ja ga sad neću iz principa, jer želim da odabere neko s mojeg popisa. za Mislava je on dao prijedlog i ja sam prihvatila, e pa sad hoću da on prihvati nekaj moje  :Wink: .
Jučer mi je sinulo i ime Tena, njemu se, začudo, svidjelo, ali ja si ga još nekak žvačem i prežvakavam....

----------


## luluzg

> moja curica, ako i dalje bude curica zvat će se Marija.
> imala sam puno opcija ali prevagnulo je ovo ime koje je staro, bezvremensko.



Marija je divno ime, ali ja sam jednom rekla mužu kako sam čitala da je to najnesretnije ime i nije bilo šanse da si kćer nazovemo Marija poslije toga, ne da, pa ne da. Imamo Magdalenu, za to ime sam mislila da nije tako često, no kad smo ju došli prijaviti matičarka nam rekla da je treća Magdalena taj dan  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

*franny*, a da čekaš da curica odraste pa si sama odabere ime, a do tad ju zovite :''ej ti''  :Cool:

----------


## Nives

> *Nives,* nemoj da te MM čuje  , to je jedino ime koje se njemu sviđa, ali ja ga sad neću iz principa, jer želim da odabere neko s mojeg popisa. 
> 
> Jučer mi je sinulo i ime Tena, njemu se, začudo, svidjelo, ali ja si ga još nekak žvačem i prežvakavam....


Lijepo je i Tena  :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

e a kako vam se čini Renea?

----------


## artisan

meni se ne sviđa Renea

----------


## Franny

> *franny*, a da čekaš da curica odraste pa si sama odabere ime, a do tad ju zovite :''ej ti''


hahaha, pa to ti bu tak i bilo  :Razz: . već ju moj tata zove Magda, a kako se meni sviđalo i ime Bruna, moja mama ju zove Una, dok ju naš micek zove Andrijela (htio je da se braco zove Andrijel, a seka Andrijela  :Razz: - to si je on izmislio u glavi), a MM i ja ju zovemo "Rita" jer se tako rita i bacaka ko neka divljakuša  :Grin: .
po svoj prilici neće biti ni Tena jer je Tena skraćeno od Terezija, a to je ime MMove mame. naime, MM je postavio debilno pravilo da nam se djeca neće zvat po roditeljima, rodbini i precima u 100tom koljenu. ja sam htjela Karla / Karlo, ali je njegov djed bio Drago (!!!) pa nemre ni to. eto vidite, dokle sve to seže?? ona ja fitiljm da kaj ak neće moći reći slovo R i slične nebuloze, tako da ćemo ju zbilja zvat "Ej, ti", dok si ženska sama ne odabere ime.
nismo mi baš najnormalniji po pitanju imena  :Razz: . a možda i uopće  :Grin:  .

----------


## Bebinja

[QUOTE=Franny;2174059]24): Ilona i Morana

Uuu,koja predivna imena :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maxi

meni su neostvarena ostala *Maša* i *Neva*
al da rađam još ženske djece zbog toga - ne bi išlo

----------


## Anemona

Meni je u zadnje vrijeme predivno *Melisa*.
Ne znam od kud ni zašto.
Ne zadovoljava ni jedan kriterij odabira imena za moje dijete, ali bez obzira mi je nekako zvučno, a nježno istovremeno.

----------


## Franny

mi u parkiću imamo dvoje seke, Melisu i Irmu. lijepa su mi imena i neobična za naše podneblje.

edit: "mi" bumo ipak odabrali ime Klara. izgleda  :Razz: .

----------


## Dalm@

> Ne znam od kud ni zašto.


Trenutno svi pjevuše to ime (umjesto "delícia").  :Wink:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcm55...eature=related

----------


## Anemona

> Trenutno svi pjevuše to ime (umjesto "delícia").  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcm55...eature=related


Ne znam, baš ne slušam radio.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je u zadnje vrijeme predivno *Melisa*.
> Ne znam od kud ni zašto.
> Ne zadovoljava ni jedan kriterij odabira imena za moje dijete, ali bez obzira mi je nekako zvučno, a nježno istovremeno.


To ti je matičnjak (melissa oficinalis) - ljekovita biljka, ima karakterističan miris na limunovu koricu kad protrljaš lišće.

Poznaju je medari, travari i domaćice.

Evo ti više o tome: http://www.opg-jakopovic.hr/maticnjak.htm

Što se tiče imena, zadovoljava dva bitna kriterija koje smo mi imali kad smo birali imena svojoj djeci: nema slova s kvačicom i prepoznatljivo je kao ime (žensko u ovom slučaju) i izvan Balkana. Dobar odabir!

----------


## Anemona

Znam što je melisa biljka, zato se i čudim jer ne volim imena po bilju, voću, cvijeću i slično. :Grin:

----------


## artisan

naša će biti Korina na kraju

----------


## Lucas

meni se sviđa Olivija.... i Majda.... bouže, otkud mi ta imena, pojma nemam....

----------


## karlita

> naša će biti Korina na kraju


i naša cura isto a za dečka još gruntamo   :psiholog:

----------


## artisan

a o čemu razmišljate, joj dečko i cura... slatko

----------


## Franny

hehe,* Anemona*, ti ne voliš po bilju i cvijeću, a meni ja baš ime Cvijeta jako lijepo  :Razz: .

----------


## centar

moja se curica zove melissa  :Heart: 

meni je bilo bitno da je ime strano, a opet da se s lakocom izgovara u hrvatskoj. i osim sto je netko spomenuo maticnjak, ovo ime dolaze iz grckog; pcelica, medena. i bas je takva bila moja curica kad sam ju prvi put ugledala.

----------


## Li-la

meni su jako lijepa imena Neva, Kala, Nia, Nea, Tara, Ena, Nola.. za sad.. ali opet ne znam koje bi od tih izabrala..

----------


## latika

> meni su jako lijepa imena Neva, Kala, Nia, Nea, Tara, Ena, Nola.. za sad.. ali opet ne znam koje bi od tih izabrala..


Nia i Ena su mi super...i ja sam tako imala 5 imena koja su mi super a na kraju se mm nije niti jedno svidjelo i on je izabrao Rita - u čast svetici kojoj se molimo!!!

----------


## Elly

Nedavno sam cula kombinaciju imena kod blizanki: Tara i Una. Naravno, nisam prvi puta cula ova imena, ali ovako u kombinaciji kod blizanki, prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## karlita

Emeli još da pjeva kao ona :Smile:

----------


## elizabeta

Moja će biti Marta. Definitivno.

----------


## artisan

Marta mi je isto jako lijepo ime.

----------


## MoMo

I meni je Marta bilo jedno od favorita 

Olivia je bila teta mog tate i to mi je bas super i kad na to ime pomislim pada mi na pamet jos Amelia 
a od "zaboravljenih" imema u posljednje vrijeme super mi je Maja sto je bilo super popularno i cesto ime u mojoj genraciji

----------


## karlita

od "starijih imena" i dugih definitivno Katarina i Magdalena 
za tepanje Kata ,Keti,Ina a za drugo Megi i Lena  -preslatko

----------


## cikla

Olivija je lepo, ali je meni Olivera lepše. 
Marta bi i meni bio favorit da mi se bliska tetka ne zove tako. 
Ne volim ova troslovna moderna imena, kao ni nadimke.

----------


## Martini

moja beba, bude li curica zvat će se Zlata...dogovor je odmah pao  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> edit: "mi" bumo ipak odabrali ime Klara. izgleda .


Kaj, nemate ni jednu Jasnu u obitelji?  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

Ovo su moji ženski favoriti, ali se gospodin otac ne slaže niti s jednim...  :gaah: 

Aurora
Bernarda
Dora
Edita
Filipa
Fiona
Izidora
Julija
Korana
Leona
Melisa
Roberta
Sofija
Vedrana
Veronika
Viktorija

----------


## matahari

> Ovo su moji ženski favoriti, ali se gospodin otac ne slaže niti s jednim... 
> 
> Aurora
> Bernarda
> Dora
> Edita
> Filipa
> Fiona
> Izidora
> ...


stvarno si suzila popis  :Laughing:

----------


## adal

ja sam vec odavno smislila ime i ako ikad dobijemo curicu zvat ce se Sarah  :Smile:  jos su mi super Ema,Ena,Sajra,Hana.....

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> moja beba, bude li curica zvat će se Zlata...dogovor je odmah pao



Zlata :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Ana - navek je pijana
Marta - v svakoj krčmi karta
Klara - na kartama vara

Ovak nekak je moja baka radila cirkus od SVOJIH imena (vlastito, krsno i firmano). Meni su lijepa sva, ali nisam imala prilike upotrijebiti ni jedno jer imam dečke.

Zlata je inače jedno od imena te generacije koja su nepravedno gurnuta u stranu, zajedno s imenima: Slava / Slavica, Nada, Vjera i sličnima.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

...i Zora

Samo ne znam zašto svako malo škicam ovaj topic sa dječjim imenima.  :iskušenje:

----------


## Peterlin

Iz iste vreće su Ruža i Mila, a našlo bi ih se još. 

A što se tiče gledanja topica - pa zašto ne? Ja ću uskoro okrenuti 50 (mislim reći, nema šanse da rodim još koje) a o unucima još i ne sanjam, a vjerujem da me nitko ne misli pitati kad im se budu birala imena (tak i treba).

----------


## mishekica

> stvarno si suzila popis


Pa jesam. Ovo su sva koja muž ne da.  :Grin: 
Ostala su 3 između kojih ćemo se odlučiti (ako bude curica) onog trenutka kad je vidimo  :Zaljubljen: 
Ali ta imena ne smijem napisati. Obećala sam da neću nikom reći.  :Cool:  Nisu niš' spektakularno, bez brige.  :Wink:

----------


## Malina27

meni naj naj naj IRIS  :Very Happy:  MIA I DUNJA :Very Happy:

----------


## Beti3

Nina-neki dan ju rodila moja susjeda. Tako lijepo ime.

----------


## mishekica

> Nina-neki dan ju rodila moja susjeda. Tako lijepo ime.


I meni je, samo što znam hrpu ljudi koja ga izgovara na čudan način pa mi se to ne sviđa.
Recimo, ja to izgovaram kao Niina (rimuje se s "bina"). Kao Nina u Nina Badrić. Ima nekih koji kažu skroz odsječeno Nina (izgovaraju to otprilike 1 milisekundu), a ima i onih koji kažu NiIina (rimuje se s "mina"). Taj posljednji je valjda dalmatinski način. Meni se ne sviđa ni jedan, osim onog kako inače kažem.  :Grin:

----------


## anledo

kcer je anouk, (nije aanuuuk kako je mnogi izgovaraju) drukcije se nije mogla zvati, a da je decko bila bi martin (i bas me briga sto bi bio smrdljivi martin ili dudek pola djetinjstva, rijesili bismo to).
zenska opcija b mi je bila marta, ali ubili su me svi sa 'luda marta'. i stvarno, NHF, tri marte koje znam i sve su puknute, onak s papirima puknute :/

anouk je starohebresjko ime, korijen svih imena na AN, na engleskom ima isto znacenje kao grace. isusova baka je bila anouk, a zidovi imaju blagdan hanuke. ipak, nasi motivi nisu bili vjerski (nimalo), vec film i knjiga cokolada  :Wink: 

oko zenskog imena smo bili suglasni od prve sekunde, zapravo prije trudnoce, a ako muskog bi se vodila bitka izmadju martina i filipa (mislim da je filip bio tatin favorit, nisam vise sigurna jer smo nekako od samog starta 'znali' da je Nuki  :Smile:

----------


## pavlly

Vidim da ste vrlo kreativne u izboru imena pa se nadam da me necete proglasiti ludom kad vam kazem na kakvu sam ideju dosla. Nisam jos trudna ali cesto s muzem razgovaram o imenima i od nikud mi se stvorilo ime Voda. Nisam cula da itko ima to ime i nije mi jasno zasto. Mislim,poznajem zenu s imenom Banana,muskarca koji se zove Svemir, i jos hrpu ljudi sa svim mogucim imenima,a nitko nikad nije nazvao dijete po izvoru i uvjetu zivota? Sto vi mislite, je li mi ideja imalo normalna? Makar logicna ako vec mozda nekom nije lijepa?

----------


## mishekica

> Vidim da ste vrlo kreativne u izboru imena pa se nadam da me necete proglasiti ludom kad vam kazem na kakvu sam ideju dosla. Nisam jos trudna ali cesto s muzem razgovaram o imenima i od nikud mi se stvorilo ime Voda. Nisam cula da itko ima to ime i nije mi jasno zasto. Mislim,poznajem zenu s imenom Banana,muskarca koji se zove Svemir, i jos hrpu ljudi sa svim mogucim imenima,a nitko nikad nije nazvao dijete po izvoru i uvjetu zivota? Sto vi mislite, je li mi ideja imalo normalna? Makar logicna ako vec mozda nekom nije lijepa?


To što je netko dijete nazvao Banana ili Svemir, ne znači da je to bila super ideja.  :Grin: 
O ukusima se, naravno, ne raspravlja i neću ti sigurno reći kako da (ne) nazoveš svoje dijete.  :Smile:  
...

Ali ću ti zato dati svoje viđenje stvari:

1. To dijete mora proći vrtić i školu. Djeca znaju biti okrutna.
2. Nekog tko se tako zove uvijek svi zapamte. Dijete neće moći nikad ništa napraviti i ostati neprimijećeno. Pa čak ni markirati.  :Grin: 
3. Općenito mi se ne sviđa davanje općih imenica za vlastito ime, jerbo se s tim onda drugi mogu zezati kako žele. "Jesi probao VODU? Bio sam u VODI. Jedva čekam da se bacim u VODU." Dobro, možda je to samo moj problem.  :Smile:

----------


## karlita

:Nope: 


> To što je netko dijete nazvao Banana ili Svemir, ne znači da je to bila super ideja. 
> O ukusima se, naravno, ne raspravlja i neću ti sigurno reći kako da (ne) nazoveš svoje dijete.  
> ...
> 
> Ali ću ti zato dati svoje viđenje stvari:
> 
> 1. To dijete mora proći vrtić i školu. Djeca znaju biti okrutna.
> 2. Nekog tko se tako zove uvijek svi zapamte. Dijete neće moći nikad ništa napraviti i ostati neprimijećeno. Pa čak ni markirati. 
> 3. Općenito mi se ne sviđa davanje općih imenica za vlastito ime, jerbo se s tim onda drugi mogu zezati kako žele. "Jesi probao VODU? Bio sam u VODI. Jedva čekam da se bacim u VODU." Dobro, možda je to samo moj problem.


potpisujem 
mislim da ne treba ići iz krajnosti u krajnost
kod nas u školi je bila cura koja se zvala Piroška -nije joj bilo lako , nitko je nije doživljavao

----------


## LolaMo

> kod nas u školi je bila cura koja se zvala Piroška -nije joj bilo lako , nitko je nije doživljavao


al se poslije dobro probila  :Very Happy:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

piroška je tipično mađarsko ime, u čemu je problem?

jedna moja kćer ima vrlo tradicionalno ime koje je zapravo opća imenica

druga ima tradicionalno ime koje se isto može pretvoriti u čudesa - _nevina..._

meni je voda vrlo lijepo, mada neobično ime. ako može biti zvijezda, luna, ... zašto ne bi bila i voda

na tom tragu - meni je divno kiša 

ali moje nose dva prezimena, od kojih je jedno mađarsko, pa sam sklonija uobičajenijim, ali ne i svakidašnjim imenima

----------


## pavlly

Slazem se da bi bilo nepromisljeno dati ovakvo ime jer dijete s njim mora zivjeti u najrazlicitijim zivotnim situacijama, ali i dalje mislim da bi to bilo divno ime kada bi bilo ucestalo...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

pavlly, ja mislim da ne bi bilo ništa nepromišljenije nego mnoga druga 

meni je predivno - kiša, duga, srna

ali bih se vjerojatnije odlučila za cvi(je)tu, kaju ili dragu

----------


## Trina

Bilo bi mi žao djeteta koje bi se zvalo Voda. A Piroške mi nebi bilo žao da je upoznam nego smiješno. Može to biti Mađarsko, ili bilo čije ime ali ako ti Mađari žive u Hrvatskoj i tu donesu dijete na svijet, moraju pripaziti kako ga nazivaju. Najbanalniji primjer je ime Andrea. Kod nas sasvim uobičajeno žensko ime ali bilo bi poprilično glupo roditi curicu u Italiji i nazvati je tako. I očekivati da je neće zezati da je dečko

----------


## *Tončica

naša curka će biti Taša  :Heart:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

jbg, ali evo primjera iz moje (mađarske) obitelji koja je pobjegla od tamo i doselila u primorje;

moj stric se zove, ma ne znam kako ni to napisati - gjuzu (s tim da se i jedno i drugo u čita kao npr. u njemačkom, s prijeglasom)

a to je zapravo najobičniji - viktor, ali na mađarskom

mislim, ne mogu ljudi uvijek predvidjeti gdje će bježati

----------


## karlita

(meni osobno Piroška ne smeta ,ali tada (prije 30 god)moram priznati svi smo se smijaali -imali smo 7 godina
u Turskoj je normalno (vjerovatno dati )ime Oguz ali ovdje bi to dijete pogotovo u školi bilo predmet šprdnje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mima

Zar nije PirUška?
I ja sam imala Pirušku na faksu (nije ona koja je kasnije uspjela u životu  :Wink:  ) - došla je cura iz Subotice, ne sjećam se da se tko čudio imenu.

----------


## Kaae

> Bilo bi mi žao djeteta koje bi se zvalo Voda. A Piroške mi nebi bilo žao da je upoznam nego smiješno. Može to biti Mađarsko, ili bilo čije ime ali ako ti Mađari žive u Hrvatskoj i tu donesu dijete na svijet, moraju pripaziti kako ga nazivaju. Najbanalniji primjer je ime Andrea. Kod nas sasvim uobičajeno žensko ime ali bilo bi poprilično glupo roditi curicu u Italiji i nazvati je tako. I očekivati da je neće zezati da je dečko


Ooo, pa mozda Trina onda razumije moje muke.  :lool:

----------


## dagnja

> Najbanalniji primjer je ime Andrea. Kod nas sasvim uobičajeno žensko ime ali bilo bi poprilično glupo roditi curicu u Italiji i nazvati je tako. I očekivati da je neće zezati da je dečko


To znači da će i moju zezati da je dečko kada dođe u Hr. i kaže da se zove Luka? :Wink:  Mislim da je teško s imenima, ali kako god okreneš i ona vrlo učestala imena mogu biti predmet sprdnje.

----------


## Bebinja

> Može to biti Mađarsko, ili bilo čije ime ali ako ti Mađari žive u Hrvatskoj i tu donesu dijete na svijet, moraju pripaziti kako ga nazivaju.



Evo,ni moji nisu pazili. Imam mađarsko ime ,bila sam donedavno istraumatizirana zbog njega,jer  kada bi se predstavila uvik čuđenja na licima i nikada ga nisu mogli upamtiti.
Danas sam baš sretna s tim imenom,rijetko je i drugačije  :Smile:

----------


## anledo

potpis pod dagnju
naravno, ma koja andre(j)a nije vise puta u zivotu slusala 'kunem ti se bogom, necu vise s tobom'  :Laughing:

----------


## pavlly

Bilo kako bilo, djevojcica mi se nece zvati Voda. Samo mi se cini kako je to lijepse i po zvuku i po znacenju nego mnoga postojeca imena. Ovcice, ne znam koje mi je od tvojih imena lijepse. Meni je zao sto u mojoj i obitelji MM sve vrvi od Kaja pa mi se vise ne daje to ime... Za sad jedino koje nam se oboma svida je Larisa.

----------


## Trina

> Ooo, pa mozda Trina onda razumije moje muke.


Tebe nitko ne razumije i ja ne želim sudjelovati u odabiru imena tvog sina.







 :Laughing: 

Andrej? Lijepo, muževno, inteligentno ime koje će tamo biti Andrew, skoro ko original. Ajde, Amerikanci su sami došljaci, njima je sve normalno.

----------


## Trina

> potpis pod dagnju
> naravno, ma koja andre(j)a nije vise puta u zivotu slusala 'kunem ti se bogom, necu vise s tobom'


Ja sam svoju 8-mjesečnu kćer valjda već istraumatizirala sa.."Još ponekad samo, povedi me tamo i nedaj da odem.." :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> To znači da će i moju zezati da je dečko kada dođe u Hr. i kaže da se zove Luka? Mislim da je teško s imenima, ali kako god okreneš i ona vrlo učestala imena mogu biti predmet sprdnje.


E, kako je meni super Luka u ženskoj verziji, to ti opisati ne mogu. Baš pravo seksi ime. Ali muž se nije slagao samnom pa je otpalo

----------


## Trina

> Zar nije PirUška?
> I ja sam imala Pirušku na faksu (nije ona koja je kasnije uspjela u životu  ) - došla je cura iz Subotice, ne sjećam se da se tko čudio imenu.


ma koja je to Piroška koja je uspjela, stalno se spominje a ja valjda jedina ne znam

----------


## anjica

> ma koja je to Piroška koja je uspjela, stalno se spominje a ja valjda jedina ne znam


http://hot.net.hr/zvijezde/piruska-c...la-prvo-dijete

----------


## Kaae

> Tebe nitko ne razumije i ja ne želim sudjelovati u odabiru imena tvog sina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EndreDz.  :lool:

----------


## dagnja

Hvala Trina i meni je Luka super ime u ženskoj verziji, u muškoj mi je lijepo, ali nekako običnije.

Kaae kad smo kod Luke, možda bi Lukas (Lucas) bilo ok, koliko znam izgovara se isto. Meni je to bilo važno kod odabira imena: da nema čudnih (drugih) znakova i da se izgovara isto i u zemlji kojoj živimo i u Hr.

----------


## MoMo

Ja sam zeljela da mi se kcer zove Luka ali imamo Lukasa u blizoj obitelji pa je to otpalo
trenutno su mi  Zlata i Vjera predivna imena. Kad sam ja bila curica Visnja i Malina su mi bile bas fora imena  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> Meni je to bilo važno kod odabira imena: da nema čudnih (drugih) znakova i da se izgovara isto i u zemlji kojoj živimo i u Hr.


Potpisujem.




> Kad sam ja bila curica Visnja i Malina su mi bile bas fora imena


Joj, ja ne volim ta voćna  :Grin:

----------


## dagnja

> Joj, ja ne volim ta voćna


Ni meni se ne sviđaju voćna imena, gazdarica mi se zvala Marelica. :Smile:  

Zlata mi je lijepo.

----------


## Elly

> Najbanalniji primjer je ime Andrea. Kod nas sasvim uobičajeno žensko ime ali bilo bi poprilično glupo roditi curicu u Italiji i nazvati je tako. I očekivati da je neće zezati da je dečko


Nije stvar u (samo)  zezanju, stvar je u tome da te na opcini odmah blokiraju. 
Ima cijeli jedan slucaj koji je zavrsio na sudu, pisala sam o tome vec - morali su joj promijeniti ime u Andreina.

----------


## mishekica

> Ima cijeli jedan slucaj koji je zavrsio na sudu, pisala sam o tome vec - morali su joj promijeniti ime u Andreina.


Andreina mi je baš lijepo ime, ali i na njega imam veto  :Smile:

----------


## Maricaa

Andra mi je jako lijepo ime, barem meni ...    :Smile:

----------


## Malina27

> Ja sam zeljela da mi se kcer zove Luka ali imamo Lukasa u blizoj obitelji pa je to otpalo
> trenutno su mi  Zlata i Vjera predivna imena. Kad sam ja bila curica Visnja i Malina su mi bile bas fora imena


 :Very Happy:  jeeeeej za Malinu

----------


## vucica

Meni se jedna poznanica zove Milina..nikad dok nisam nju upoznala nisam čula to ime..

----------


## Peterlin

> kcer je anouk, (nije aanuuuk kako je mnogi izgovaraju) drukcije se nije mogla zvati, a da je decko bila bi martin (i bas me briga sto bi bio smrdljivi martin ili dudek pola djetinjstva, rijesili bismo to).
> zenska opcija b mi je bila marta, ali ubili su me svi sa 'luda marta'. i stvarno, NHF, tri marte koje znam i sve su puknute, onak s papirima puknute :/
> 
> anouk je starohebresjko ime, korijen svih imena na AN, na engleskom ima isto znacenje kao grace. isusova baka je bila anouk, a zidovi imaju blagdan hanuke. ipak, nasi motivi nisu bili vjerski (nimalo), vec film i knjiga cokolada 
> 
> oko zenskog imena smo bili suglasni od prve sekunde, zapravo prije trudnoce, a ako muskog bi se vodila bitka izmadju martina i filipa (mislim da je filip bio tatin favorit, nisam vise sigurna jer smo nekako od samog starta 'znali' da je Nuki



Anouk  :Heart: ! Kao iz Čokolade, he he he.... Iako ne znam da li bih kćeri dala takvo ime, ne paše uz prezime.

----------


## mala-vila

sta mislite opcenito o tom zezanju za ime? da li djeca to "prerastu" ili im ostaju traume? da li je to individualno? i s cim je povezano, s "dobrim" odgojem tipa sigurnost u svojoj obiteljskoj zajednici? 
pitam se zato sto moja kcer ima predivno ime, ali je neobicno. kad smo joj davali ime mislili smo samo na to kako nam je lijepo, sada se ponekad pitam jesam li pogrijesila na njenu stetu

----------


## Peterlin

> *sta mislite opcenito o tom zezanju za ime*? da li djeca to "prerastu" ili im ostaju traume? da li je to individualno? i s cim je povezano, s "dobrim" odgojem tipa sigurnost u svojoj obiteljskoj zajednici? 
> pitam se zato sto moja kcer ima predivno ime, ali je neobicno. kad smo joj davali ime mislili smo samo na to kako nam je lijepo, sada se ponekad pitam jesam li pogrijesila na njenu stetu


Mislim da zezanje u odnosu na ime jednostavno nije moguce izbjeci... Djeca ce u odredjenoj dobi iskriviti i nagrditi i najljepse ime, kao i ono najobicnije i neobicno i svako. 

To je sastavni dio odrastanja. Ne treba to uzimati k srcu. Zaista su rijetke osobe koje ovo izbjegnu, iako mi se cini da je zenska populacija tome podloznija nego muska...  (gledam sad svoju djecu, sjecam se sebe, slusala sam mamine price - ona ima neobicno i dugacko ime pa je bas bila tome izlozena) i tako dalje... 

Isto je tako normalno da dijete u odredjenoj dobi preispituje svoje ime i da mu/joj se neko vrijeme ne dopada (zapravo, razmislja o tome kako bi bilo da ima drugacije ime) ali to nema veze s konkretnim imenom ni roditeljima nego s vlastitim identitetom. Obicno to bude u pubertetu, a preraste se brzo i bezbolno. 

Uostalom, ime je dio nas i gotovo. Ja danas ne mogu zamisliti da mi se djeca zovu nekako drugacije (a ni oni, iako ce uskoro zagaziti u godine kad ce si preispitivati imena...)

----------


## mala-vila

peterlin :Shy kiss:

----------


## enchi

Ja imam prezime koje se vrlo lako može ružno preokrenuti pa su mi to često i činili, naravno.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Prezime je njemačko i ima svoje najnormalnije značenje na tom jeziku ali o tome, jasno, nisu imali pojma ili ih nije zanimalo. 
Nije da sam bila u depresiji zbog toga no nije mi niti bilo drago. Zapravo sam se u početku čudila jer mi samoj nikada nije palo na pamet tako ga okrenuti.
Nakon nekog vremena sam im se počela čuditi kako im se više da a novi koji su krenuli s tim su čuli do mene "...boooring..." jer sam više oguglala. Ili ovako  :hand: 
Govorim o vremenu ranije srednje škole.

----------


## Franny

mishekica, hahaha. Sad tek vidim ovo tvoje za "Jasnu". Ne, nemamo je u obitelji  :Razz: . Ni Svjetlanu. Kao ni u parkicu, na radnim mjestima i sl. :Razz: . Meni jos uvijek nije leglo to ime Klara, iako mi je lijepo i na mom je popisu, ali kao da ne mogu nekako povezati to ime uz svoje dijete... Za sinovljevo ime sam odmah osjetila klik.

----------


## beilana

ja sam ines i nikad, al nikad nisam imala nekak izmjenjeno ime nit nadimak, jedino mi MM zna reći iz zezancije :''daj mi in ass'' (in es)  :Laughing:

----------


## amyx

pošto nosim blizance, a neki dan smo saznali da su cura i dečko bit će Eni i ...

----------


## mama_jos_malo

meni su lijepa imena: Zala, Marta, Manda, Luca, Lucia, Leni, Leda, Borna (žensko!!), Neva, Nera, Nada, Nadja; Nastasja, Nastia,

----------


## llella

nama je slijedeće žensko ime na redu Hana, iako je starija kćer htjela da ako ova beba bude cura bude Nola, ipak smo se na kraju dogovorili za Hana
ja već odavno imam imena za curke, ako bude dečko bit će problem...

----------


## Pandy

Monika  :Love:  

Odabrao tatica :D

----------


## Beti3

Baš sam ti na onoj drugoj temi htjela napisati da je prava curica na slici, baš mi je drago da sam pogodila.

----------


## Pandy

Hehe! To je snimano sa 20+1 tt.  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

> Mislim da zezanje u odnosu na ime jednostavno nije moguce izbjeci... Djeca ce u odredjenoj dobi iskriviti i nagrditi i najljepse ime, kao i ono najobicnije i neobicno i svako. 
> 
> To je sastavni dio odrastanja. Ne treba to uzimati k srcu. Zaista su rijetke osobe koje ovo izbjegnu, iako mi se cini da je zenska populacija tome podloznija nego muska...  (gledam sad svoju djecu, sjecam se sebe, slusala sam mamine price - ona ima neobicno i dugacko ime pa je bas bila tome izlozena) i tako dalje... 
> 
> Isto je tako normalno da dijete u odredjenoj dobi preispituje svoje ime i da mu/joj se neko vrijeme ne dopada (zapravo, razmislja o tome kako bi bilo da ima drugacije ime) ali to nema veze s konkretnim imenom ni roditeljima nego s vlastitim identitetom. Obicno to bude u pubertetu, a preraste se brzo i bezbolno. 
> 
> Uostalom, ime je dio nas i gotovo. Ja danas ne mogu zamisliti da mi se djeca zovu nekako drugacije (a ni oni, iako ce uskoro zagaziti u godine kad ce si preispitivati imena...)


Samo da dodam. Citam drugi forum, i tamo neka zena veli da je nazvala psihologa da pita: "moze li ime uzrokovati probleme". Rekao joj je da bilo kakvo ime nije garancija ni za sto, pa je zato pitanje glupo.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mishekica

Joj, ja sam se sjetila još jednog prelijepog imena, ali nam se ne slaže s prezimenom - Amadea  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Monika je super.
naša beba (ako je curica) će biti Gloria  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## centar

nase ime za dijete ne smije imati R. ja ga ne izgovaram dobro, a curka je isla dvije godine kod logopeda zbog njega, napatili smo se i bankrotirali  :facepalm: 

nekidan sam u zari cula ime judi. ne znam, mozda je skraceno od judita ili ???, ali meni ok zvuci.

----------


## trampolina

Joj, Judita  :Heart: 

Mojoj curi nikako nije pasalo ovo ime pa smo odustali od njega

----------


## mishekica

> Joj, Judita


Meni je isto predivno, ali ovaj moj neće pa neće. Sva sreća da smo našli dva imena oko kojih se slažemo pa ćemo valjda uzeti jedno od njih.  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

Ja svako malo izaberem ime za sledeću ćerku. Samo još da ostanem trudna  :Grin: 
Enivej, sada mi je favorit Olga. Prva se zove Nađa, pa sam dugo htela Nevu, ali bolje mi je da ne počinju na isto slovo.

----------


## centar

meni je neva prekrasno ime, ali u mojoj glavi to treba biti zimska beba, plave kose i svijetlih ociju, njezne puti... takvo sigurno nece biti moje dijete :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja ima dijete tog imena i sve upravo suprotno; ali meni je neva - ne venuti

----------


## apricot

pa i snjeguljica je bila crna i tamnih očiju

----------


## Peterlin

> nase ime za dijete ne smije imati R. ja ga ne izgovaram dobro, a curka je isla dvije godine kod logopeda zbog njega, napatili smo se i bankrotirali 
> 
> nekidan sam u zari cula ime judi. ne znam, mozda je skraceno od judita ili ???, ali meni ok zvuci.


Joj, kako mi je ovo poznato... Zbog starijeg sina nas mladji se zove Emil, a ne Marcel (kako sam si ja svojevremeno zamislila). Da je bila cura, moj favorit bila bi Erika, a to nije dolazilo u obzir zbog R. Drugu ideju nisam ni imala, a nije ni zatrebala. Da sad moram birati uz iste kriterije, mozda ne bi bila Judita nego Edita.

----------


## vissnja

Meni je Neva reka u Rusiji  :Grin: 
Ali ja volim ta geografska imena. No MM ih ne voli. Kad sam htela da Nađi damo ime Drina, on je imao primedbu da će je svi zvati Lepenica  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kao što vidite forsiram ruska imena, iako rađam crnu decu.

----------


## Franny

Joj, Judita i Edita su mi bas lijepa imena.  :Heart: .

Mali update: nasa curka ipak ne bude Klara vec Chiara  :Razz: .

----------


## apricot

Franny, nadam se da vam prezime ne završava na vić
i da nema dijakritike, općenito

----------


## anledo

> Anouk ! Kao iz Čokolade, he he he.... Iako ne znam da li bih kćeri dala takvo ime, ne paše uz prezime.


 :Shy kiss:  NUki i jest ime dobila po djevojcici iz Cokolade :D
Ona ima mađarsko prezime, dobro pase uz ime (ima đ na kraju prezimena)  i ime joj je do sada ipak donjelo vise prednosti, zapamte je svi i odmah (odnosno, ne odmah, neko kad uspiju izgovoriti kako se zove  :Laughing: )
Vesela sam sto ni u imenu, ni u prezimenu nema R jer povremeno prtlja i ne rotira ispravno (sa trajnim zubima, sa mlijecnima ga je izgovarala prilicno tocno), ali prekrsili smo jedno pravilo kod davanja imena a to je da joj ime zavrsava, a prezime pocinje istim slovom. Srecom, nije imala problema oko toga. 

meni tvoji decki imaju super imena, pogotovo E.

----------


## mishekica

Htjedoh dijete nazvati Ema, ali sad vidim da je to sedmo najčešće ime u državi.

Tražim ispočetka.  :Grin:

----------


## štrumfeta

evo mene malo, škicam vas ne bi li maznula kome ideju  :Smile: , no niš mi još nije kliknulo.
*frani*- tek sam sad vidla konačnu odluku, ali zakaj ćete pisati skroz talijanski chiara kad je hrvatska inačica najnormalnija - kiara?
a ti jezičarka  :Grin:  doduše, kad bolje razmislim, možda baš zbog toga he he  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Ema :Heart: , uostalom sin mi je Emil, valjda mi se zato i sviđa.

Evo mojih liblinga (nikad nisu došli na red, imam dečke):

Ida, Erika, Adela

----------


## mishekica

> Ema, uostalom sin mi je Emil, valjda mi se zato i sviđa.


Hm, ni Emili(j)a nije loše...  :Smile: 

Ona ostala su "zauzeta" u bližoj okolini.

----------


## naniluc

Žena koja je dijelila sobu sa mnom u bolnici dala je svojoj kćeri ime Emili  :Heart:  - sa i, ne sa y

----------


## meda

prekrasno ime za djevojcicu, koju sam nedavno upoznala: Isa (ili Issa, ne znam kako oni pisu). pogotovo ako je i porijeklom s visa, savrseno  :Zaljubljen: 

svida mi se i Asja recimo


mm je stranac, i mi smo s prvim djetetom bili jako optereceni s time da ime nema j ili čđžš, ali da sad trebam birati bilo bi me bas briga, dala bi ime koje mi se svida i gotovo, bez obzira kako se kod nas pise, a negdje drugdje mozda cita. to bi preporucila i Kaae  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Dobrila i Rusula. 
Vidi se da čitam Pavličića  :Smile: 

Drugačija. Možda se nekome svide.

----------


## apricot

i dobrila i rusula su mi prelijepa imena
ali ih ne može svaka žena nositi

----------


## azrijelka36

dajte mi neko ime sa m....ništa mi ne sjeda

----------


## Water

> dajte mi neko ime sa m....ništa mi ne sjeda


Marita

----------


## Mima

Marta, Mia, Marina, Mara, Mihaela

----------


## kitty

Marija, Matea, Morana, Monika

----------


## tonili

Maja  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

Mirta, Margita, Mila, Milena

----------


## MartyLove

Lana
Ena
Eva
Ako nosim curicu zvat će se Lana. Znam da je jako jako često ime ali meni je predivno.

----------


## Beti3

Martina, Mira, Maša, Melanija, Melita, Mihaela, Mina,

----------


## Beti3

> Joj, Judita i Edita su mi bas lijepa imena. .
> 
> Mali update: nasa curka ipak ne bude Klara vec Chiara .


Lijepo je ime, ali budi spremna da ćeš najprije ti, a kad poraste, ona, često morati govoriti kako se piše po slovima.

Znam, jer sama to moram. I moje ime ima više slova nego što ih pročitamo. Nekad kažem, a nekad pustim da napišu fonetski. 
Tako mi neki računi stižu na pravo ime, neki na fonetsko, i pomislim ponekad da ove druge ne platim, jer to nisam ja :Cool: .

Ali, roditelji su mi dali to ime i zadovoljna sam, ipak je to njihov izbor, i njihovo pravo da daju djetetu ime.

----------


## Ayan

mi smo se na kraju odlučili da će se curka zvati Jana.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mishekica

Najdraže ime na M: Marijeta  :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

Ostala na M, koja nisu spomenuta: Marijana, Maristela, Mirna, Margareta, Milka  :Smile: 

P.S. I Margarita.

----------


## naniluc

> dajte mi neko ime sa m....ništa mi ne sjeda


Maida ili Majda, Marinela

----------


## Kosjenka

Mirta

----------


## XENA

Meni se po glavi vrti Iskra, i Sunčica je još uvijek u igri, predivna su mi zato što imaju dublje značenje, istovreno ih mogu dozivatai i tepati im  :Smile: 

Što se tiće imena na M ne znam dali je netko spomenuo Mia, Monika, Manuela

Sara mi je predivno ime ali ga nosi jedna poznanica, osim Sare tu su i Sarai, Noemi, Tesa

----------


## n.grace

Minja, Meri, Margita, Melani(ja), Mara, Mate(ja), Manda, Milana, Maris, Mira, Majda, Manuela

----------


## babyboys

Mihaela, Marijeta, Marijana, Marina, Morana, Morena

----------


## Peterlin

Magda ili Magdalena

(Inače, mm bi sigurno odabrao Marijetu - asocijacija je Dražesni pupoljci svibanjski i uloga Catherine Zeta Jones)

----------


## n.grace

> Magda ili Magdalena


 :Heart:

----------


## puntica

> meni je neva prekrasno ime, ali u mojoj glavi to treba biti zimska beba, plave kose i svijetlih ociju, njezne puti... takvo sigurno nece biti moje dijete


moja neva je rođena na prvi dan snijega
plava kosa, plave oči, nježna put
i svi mi kažu da neva mora biti tamnoputa, s tamnom kosom i tamnim očima, a očito ne mora  :Grin: 
meni je neva - cvijetak, ženska verzija nevena. A po potrebi i snijeg  :Laughing:

----------


## flopica

Mila

----------


## medena8

> jeeeeej za Malinu


Jako lijepo, a moze i malo krace - Mali, isto lijepo, a neobicno  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Mislim da je kod nas definitivna odluka pala na Emu, iz sentimentalnih, a ne pomodnih razloga.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ayan

> dajte mi neko ime sa m....ništa mi ne sjeda


Melisa, Magali.

----------


## alef

> dajte mi neko ime sa m....ništa mi ne sjeda


Mona

----------


## Nives

Mirjam

----------


## Bodulica

> Mona


Nadam se da nećete u Italiju  :Grin:

----------


## trampolina

Ime Mali je zamalo dobila moja cura, ali kako sam ja...khm...punašnija bojala sam se da ne naslijedi moje gene  :Grin:

----------


## sss

I ona starinska: Milka, Manda.
A sjećam se jedne bake, koja je ponosno nosila majicu s fotkom svoje unučice rođene u Španjolskoj i roditelji su joj prigodno dali lokalno ime: Mar  :Smile:

----------


## Vrijeska

Maristela
Marisa

----------


## Vrijeska

Manuela
Marcela
Marika

----------


## Vrijeska

Miranda
Mirela


... tek sad vidim koliko žena znam s različitim imenima koja počinju slovom M ..

----------


## n.grace

Ne znam je li tko spomenuo Marta, prekrasno ime :Heart:

----------


## samoJa

Mi doma imamo Arwen , a sada čekamo Riu ili Taru ( dvojba još traje )  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> Ne znam je li tko spomenuo Marta, prekrasno ime



Prečesto za moj ukus. Moji izbori za M su Mila, Maja, Morena..

----------


## apricot

ja sam htjela imati Martu
prije nekih 25 godina
tada su mi se sviđala "bapska" imena: Marta, Mara, Vera, Orka...

I sada mi se jako sviđaju, ali su toliko česta da su mi izgubila posebnost.
Osim Orke.

Ali, Vera... predivno, predivno.
Jasno, glasno, zvonko, čvrsto  nježno istovremeno...

----------


## Kayyya

moram priznati da još nisam srela, a ni čula da postoji ijedna Orka osim tvoje (za one u moru znam :D)

----------


## naniluc

Orka mi je baš posebno ime samo ne znam kak bi išlo uz zagorsko prezime  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

nikako
vjeruj mi
koma
užas

paše samo uz dva prezimena na svijetu
njezino i moje

----------


## Vrijeska

Kod nas je Marta bila u opciji za svo troje... na kraju smo odustali jer je mene stalno podsjećalo na  "majmunica Marta" iz crtića Zvonko...

I neki dan ja svojoj najmlađoj -Mari - kažem, nakon što me dobro naljutila, da je majmunica Marta, a ona stala vikati:"Nisam Marta!"  Na majmunicu nije reagirala ...

----------


## anita rain

Pozdrav svima... MM se neki dan pojavio sa popisom ženskih imena i iskreno ostala sam iznenađena, jer mi dosta dobro zvuče. Uvijek sam si mislila sa ću ja šumom, a on drumom što se imena tiče... Kad li na popisu ova imena: 
Margareta 
Eleonora 
Ines
Amalija
Aurelija (ne znam gdje je ovo iskopao)
Klara
Julija
Bruna 
Mihaela
Gabrijela
Leona
Leonarda
Meni je uvijek bilo prelijepo ime Elena, ali nju sam rodila  :Smile:  tako da mi je trenutno jako lijepo ime Julija, a dok smo maštali o curici uvijek smo pričali o Dunji.

----------


## kitty

Julija i Leona su mi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## n.grace

anita rain, sva imena s popisa su prekrasna, baš sva  :Heart: 
ali možda je uz Elenu stvarno najljepše Julija

----------


## mishekica

> MM se neki dan pojavio sa popisom ženskih imena...


Meni su stvarno sva navedena imena lijepa. Možda najljepše mi je Eleonora, ali mi se čak više sviđa Leonora.  :Smile: 

Mislim da bi vam se i Aurora uklopila.  :Grin:  Onaj moj to ne da pa pokušavam negdje progurati.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Trina

Dunja mi je najljepše.

----------


## Nives

Julija
Amalija
Ines

ta imena su mi najljepsa od ponudjenih....  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

Amalija  :Heart: 
Klara  :Heart: 
Julija :Heart: 

ali uz Elenu meni najvise pase Julija

----------


## anita rain

Da, u pravu ste da Julija lijepo se slaže uz Elena, ali zaboravih vam napisati da uz Elenu imam i Danijela, ali mislim da bi se opet lijepo slagalo Julija.
Mi još zapravo ni ne znamo spol, ali ja nekako predosjećam da je cura, taj neki osjećaj sam imala i u prve dvije trudnoće i nisam pogriješila (nadam se da neću ni sada) već sam se nekako saživjela da je cura :Rolling Eyes:  A ako bi bio dečkić lijepo mi je ime Emanuel ili Noah...
*mishekica* da lijepo bi išlo i Aurora...Ma ima stvarno toliko puno prekrasnih imena, neki dan sam čula za ime Marea i isto je lijepo...

----------


## kitty

za curke stvarno ima puno lijepih imena. Aurora mi je isto  :Heart: , to mi je bio drugi izbor. naša beba će ako bude curica biti Gloria  :Zaljubljen: . ako bude dečko, imat ćemo problem jer mi ništa je sjeda...

----------


## Sirius Black

> Amalija 
> Klara 
> Julija
> 
> ali uz Elenu meni najvise pase Julija


i meni isto, oba su baš lijepa i ženstvena

sva imena s liste su mi lijepa, osim Bruna, to mi je baš ružno

----------


## mishekica

> za curke stvarno ima puno lijepih imena. Aurora mi je isto , to mi je bio drugi izbor. naša beba će ako bude curica biti Gloria . ako bude dečko, imat ćemo problem jer mi ništa je sjeda...


Hehe, mi imamo takav problem. S tim da je gospodin otac odbio Auroru bez ikakve rasprave. Za žensko smo se ipak odlučili, ali muško još tražimo...  :Smile:

----------


## leicaa200

> Pozdrav svima... MM se neki dan pojavio sa popisom ženskih imena i iskreno ostala sam iznenađena, jer mi dosta dobro zvuče. Uvijek sam si mislila sa ću ja šumom, a on drumom što se imena tiče... Kad li na popisu ova imena: 
> Margareta 
> Eleonora 
> Ines
> Amalija
> Aurelija (ne znam gdje je ovo iskopao)
> Klara
> Julija
> Bruna 
> ...



neka od tih imena mi se stvarno jako sviđaju. npr. Ines, Julija, Klara.
međutim, ima i loših imena.
ako imaš Elenu onda Dunja. :D

----------


## zekana

I jedno i drugo su lijepa imena, samo što se za Andrijanu zna da je sa slovom J, a za adrianu će uvijek biti slatko pitanje : jesi li adriANA ili adriJANA?  :Very Happy: 
Oba su lijepa u svakom slučaju 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## zekana

Sva su lijepa, meni osobno je mihaela najljepše, a treba paziti dobro o prezimenu da zvuči lijepo u skladu s imenom.
Ima mnogo slučajeva, a bubnut ću jedan izmišljeni : HERBERT JOZIĆ, to je kao šaka na oko, ili predugačka imena s predugačkim prezimenom. treba ipak imati dinamike!

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Ova mi se svidjaju:
Margareta 
Julija
Gabrijela
Leona

Iako bi ja pisala i čitala Margaret, da izbjegnem nadimak Greta. Ili bi se odlučila za verziju Margarita. I opet ne bi valjalo, jer je Rita ružen nadimak.

----------


## Kayyya

greta je meni uvijek zvučalo grubo i njemački
sve dok nisam upoznala jednu malu preslatku djevojčicu gretu. baš karizmatično dijete koje predivno nosi to ime.
uvjerena sam da će biti baš posebna cura s ne tako čestim imenom. i znat će se uvijek na koga se misli. na gretu. 
a ne malu leonu, plavu miu, frčkavu ali visoku laru..

----------


## centar

a sto da imate ruzno prezime uz koje se bas nista ne slaze (subjektivan dojam, naravno)?  :Laughing:

----------


## Bambus

> a sto da imate ruzno prezime uz koje se bas nista ne slaze (subjektivan dojam, naravno)?


Dati neko čudno ime  :Taps:  Kad je bal....

Imena vežem uz ljude, tako da mi je Mia jako lijepo iako nije neobično.

----------


## Lutonjica

> a sto da imate ruzno prezime uz koje se bas nista ne slaze (subjektivan dojam, naravno)?


meni npr. ana paše uz svako prezime, i ružno i lijepo, i obično i neobično, i uz hrvatsko, i uz strano. baš je skroz univerzalno ime

----------


## Beti3

Jakomina-za one koje vole stara imena

----------


## Hepimam

Ona koja me vezu uz drage ljude...Mihaela, Marija, Mia  :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

centar ako mi ni jedno ime ne zvuci uz prezime, ja bih izabrala najlepse ime
ako je vec prezime "ruzno" nek ime bude ono koje vam se naj naj najvise svidja

----------


## Peterlin

Još jedno starinsko ime: Jolanda

Inače, ne mislim da ima ružnih prezimena, eventualno ima čudnih (dok se čovjek ne navikne).

----------


## n.grace

> centar ako mi ni jedno ime ne zvuci uz prezime, ja bih izabrala najlepse ime
> ako je vec prezime "ruzno" nek ime bude ono koje vam se naj naj najvise svidja


upravo ovako  :Smile:

----------


## anita rain

Istina, treba malo pripaziti na ime koje paše uz prezime, može stvarno zvučati čudno, ili čak smješno, ili je zapravo samo stvar navike,pa kad se čovjek navikne zvuči ok. Moje djevojačko prezime je bilo teško za izgovoriti, a i ne baš lijepo, uvijek sam svima morala 6 puta ponavljati i opet bi krivo rekli. A mog dragog kad sam upoznala i čula njegovo prezime,pomislila sam da ljepše prezime nisam u životu čula (a nisam niti znala da ću ga jednom i ja potpisivati ), tako da imam sad sreće, bilo koje ime mi paše uz prezime, ne završava na ić, ima ga i SAD-u, tako da sam bezbrižna što se toga tiče, zahvaljujući MM.

----------


## Larissa

naša će se srećica zvati Mona  :Smile:

----------


## zmajica

Mi smo curama imena birali zato što su nam se sviđala, nemareći pritom o slaganju s prezimenom (ali, eto, dobro se slažu ova), računajući da će se one jednoga dana ipak udati i moguće mijenjati prezime, pa nije nužno da ime koje paše uz naše prezime bude pasalo i uz novo

----------


## azrijelka36

hvala svima na prijedlozima sa M
prva curka je Mia, sad mi se sviđa Mila..neki kažu da je bezveze, jer su skoro ista
puno imena koja mi se sviđaju-numerološki su nesretna, pa sam odustala od njih npr. marta, lora, meri..dugačka mi se ne sviđaju..meli mi je isto lijepa-al je izvedenica od mileva bljaaak :D

----------


## apricot

pa prije će ti Mila biti izvedenica od Mileva
nego Meli
Meli je od Melanija, Melisa, Melina...

i dajte nemojte govoriti za imena da su bljaaaaak
to je i ružno i tužno

----------


## tua

haha, apri, ja sam jednom slucajno zalutala na forum.hr kad su pisale o nekoj ludakinji s naseg foruma koja je dijete nazvala orka :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Greta i Mila su mi krasna imena i ulazila su u uži izbor da je bila cura. Mada se nadam jednom jednoj Rozi.
Složila bih se sa apricot da mi je jako neukusno kad odrasla jedinka neka imena definira kao bljak, blesava i sl.

----------


## Beti3

> hvala svima na prijedlozima sa M
> prva curka je Mia, sad mi se sviđa Mila..neki kažu da je bezveze, jer su skoro ista
> puno imena koja mi se sviđaju-numerološki su nesretna, pa sam odustala od njih npr. marta, lora, meri..dugačka mi se ne sviđaju..meli mi je isto lijepa-al je izvedenica od mileva bljaaak :D


Ma, otkud ti ideja da je meli izvedenica od mileva, prije je to mia mi(lev)a. 
I, ako ti nije teško, daj mi objasni kako su to imena numerološki nesretna.
A Mileva je moja krsna kuma i nekako mi je ružno pročitati da netko za njeno ime kaže: bljaaak.

----------


## apricot

> haha, apri, ja sam jednom slucajno zalutala na forum.hr kad su pisale o nekoj ludakinji s naseg foruma koja je dijete nazvala orka


jašta nego luđakinja
luda sam ko tava!

----------


## Riječanka

anita rain, TM osim što ima lijepo prezime, ima odličan smisao za odabir imena - na popisu su imena moje Šefice, Zmajice i moje mame.

----------


## azrijelka36

> pa prije će ti Mila biti izvedenica od Mileva
> nego Meli
> Meli je od Melanija, Melisa, Melina...
> 
> i dajte nemojte govoriti za imena da su bljaaaaak
> to je i ružno i tužno


ma to sam pročitala  u  onom nekom porijeklu imena. meli je od milrva. i ja sam sa čudila

----------


## mishekica

Kod nas je Meli nadimak za one koje se zovu Melani(ja).

----------


## azrijelka36

> Ma, otkud ti ideja da je meli izvedenica od mileva, prije je to mia mi(lev)a. 
> I, ako ti nije teško, daj mi objasni kako su to imena numerološki nesretna.
> A Mileva je moja krsna kuma i nekako mi je ružno pročitati da netko za njeno ime kaže: bljaaak.


evo..meli je od mileva..tu bar tako piše
http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/Meli
numerologija imena-svako slovo nosi broj, gleda se ukupan zbroj za ime,pa zbroj za prezime i zajedno.
muževo prezime nosi nesretan brojček 18, pa ne bi baš htjela i ime takvo
a evo i tablice koji su brojevi sretni a koji nesretni
http://webcafe.net.hr/astronet/numer...sretni-brojevi
i kako izračunati http://www.covermagazin.com/numerologija-analiza-imena.htm

i da... ispričvam se za moj bljaaak..

----------


## Lutonjica

nama je meli nadimak za melitu

----------


## diči

naša se curica zove Borna!

----------


## baka

Tema o imenima: glasala bi za dobra stara prepoznatljiva ili posve "izmišljena". Mislim da je teško djeci kasnije nositi se sa imenima koja su bila hit ili su se mame vezale za neke likove iz nekih knjiga. Ne razumijem ni kada dijete ima više od dva imena. Ne razumijem ni kada muškoj djeci daju ženska imena i obrnuto. Srećom pa djeca kada odrastu mogu uz malo administrativnih peripetija, ako im se ne sviđa, promijeniti ime. A što se prezimena tiče, ne razumijem razlog da se zadržavaju dva prezimena...ili uzmi muževo (ako ti se više sviđa) ili zadrži svoj (to mi je super).

----------


## Beti3

Sad si me zaposlila s tim brojevima. Jasno mi je da je ime neki broj, ali što ćemo za prezime. Djevojačko, udato, oba? Čim prezime određuje dobro ili loše, nema tu preciznosti. Jedino ako se uvijek računa ono s kojim si rođen. Ili se ženskom djetetu mijenja sreća kad/ako se uda. A muškome ništa.

Nije to za mene...

----------


## kiri

ecija, darija

----------


## apricot

> evo..meli je od mileva..tu bar tako piše
> http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/Meli
> numerologija imena-svako slovo nosi broj, gleda se ukupan zbroj za ime,pa zbroj za prezime i zajedno.
> muževo prezime nosi nesretan brojček 18, pa ne bi baš htjela i ime takvo
> a evo i tablice koji su brojevi sretni a koji nesretni
> http://webcafe.net.hr/astronet/numer...sretni-brojevi
> i kako izračunati http://www.covermagazin.com/numerolo...liza-imena.htm


otkako je naša najpoznatija numerologinja (koja je zbog toga promijenila i ime i svašta) umrla u mladoj dobi... tko bi više u to vjerovao

----------


## centar

> naša će se srećica zvati Mona


ako ste u istri ili blizu, ja ne bih  :No-no:

----------


## azrijelka36

> Sad si me zaposlila s tim brojevima. Jasno mi je da je ime neki broj, ali što ćemo za prezime. Djevojačko, udato, oba? Čim prezime određuje dobro ili loše, nema tu preciznosti. Jedino ako se uvijek računa ono s kojim si rođen. Ili se ženskom djetetu mijenja sreća kad/ako se uda. A muškome ništa.
> 
> Nije to za mene...


računa se ono što se koristi
ime-ono kako vas zovu
da-ženama se s prezimenom mijenja...
isto kao i kad promijeniš kućni broj..ali i na nesretne brojčeke se može utjecati..npr-ne slavite roćkas baš na taj datum neo na prvi bolji..ili pokraj kućnog broja stavite slovo i sl...

----------


## azrijelka36

> otkako je naša najpoznatija numerologinja (koja je zbog toga promijenila i ime i svašta) umrla u mladoj dobi... tko bi više u to vjerovao


ne znači da nije bila sretna  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ma da
sigurno je sretna umrla

----------


## Riječanka

> ako ste u istri ili blizu, ja ne bih


baš sam to htjela napisati, ali onda pomislih da u slučaju da je tome tako ni ne bi razmišljali o tom imenu, pa opet dobro.

većina nas ipak uz određeno ime veže asocijacije na osobe koje ga nose, pa ime ni krivo ni dužno dobije neku karakteristiku koja mu objektivno ne pripada. 
prije uleta na ovu temu baš sam vodila razgovor o čudnim prezimenima i kako je sve pitanje sredine. U okolici Rijeke (rekao bi prvi predsjednik kod Grmoščana ili tako nekako, davno je to bilo), ima puno obitelji prezimena Šupak, u Rijeci je i ulica Braće Šupak, pa nama to i nije nešto jako čudno, iako baš i ne bih voljela prezivati se tako.

----------


## Beti3

Riječanka, jedan off, promijenili su ime ulici Braće Šupak. Sada je to Ružićeva, ali za nas i dalje braće Šupak, navike se teško mijenjaju...
A ime Mona, da, kod nas ne bi bila lijepa asocijacija.

----------


## Kosjenka

sad sam išla guglat, definitivno nikad ne bi djetetu dala ime mona.
A Zola? 
Baš mi je simpatično to ime.

----------


## Riječanka

> Riječanka, jedan off, promijenili su ime ulici Braće Šupak. Sada je to Ružićeva, ali za nas i dalje braće Šupak, navike se teško mijenjaju...
> A ime Mona, da, kod nas ne bi bila lijepa asocijacija.


joj, da, potpuno sam to zaboravila, meni je i dalje ostala BŠ, ali da me pitaš gdje je Ružićeva opet bi te poslala na pravo mjesto, meni 1 ulica ima 2 imena???

----------


## little J!

Ako kod mene bude cura, zvat će se Gracia  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

> a sto da imate ruzno prezime uz koje se bas nista ne slaze (subjektivan dojam, naravno)?


Promijeniš prezime  :Very Happy:  kako se nitko ne buni kad muževo uzmeš i ostaviš u zaborav djevojačko  :Very Happy:

----------


## zekana

Ja sam htjela Ljubica pa me muž podsjetio da bi ju svi zvali LJUBOOOO, što mi je odmah zazvonilo -NE! A Ljubica...aaaaaa, raj -CA izvuče osmijeh kad izgovaraš! Šteta! Glupi nadimci!
Svekrva voli ime Una jer je odrasla na Uni. Rijetko i slatko, ali nije mi dovoljno interesantno...
Meni je lijepo ime Jelena, čak i Srna- znam malenu koja divno nosi to ime-nomen est omen!
Mislili smo Vanja (znači Božji dar)  :Very Happy:  ako bude i cura i dečko. Rijetko ime, sviđa mi se! Za dečka sigurno, a ako nam dođe cura- još razmišljam. Ipak, to mi je bila prva opcija pa možda se vratim na nju. 
A sad sam se sjetila svog tate koji je uvijek kod imena spominjao kako mu je lijepo VIVIJA, simpa, nikada nisam čula za nijednu Viviju, ali ako budem, definitivno će me asocirati na tatu!

Glavno mi je pravilo kod odabira da nije strano ( sa y,x,w,hehe!), da ne vuče nadimke, rastežuće naglaske, da je rijetko i da mi se slaže uz prezime! Ja sam Zec (hint-zekana, hehe!) pa sam od Srne tužno odustala jer bi mogla biti pre PLAHA! A i sva "voćna" imena ne idu. Ipak, mnoooogo je još imena, a najsmešnije je koliko fantaziram o ženskim imenima, a za muško sam zagrizla i ne puštam... još mjesec i znat ćemo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## XENA

Nama sve više srcu prirasta Sara, tako će i najvjerovatnije biti ako ne uleti nekakav opaki prjedlog sa muževe strane, imamo još tri mjeseca fore  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Lidija, Tamara, Zrinka

----------


## delitza

Naša curka će se zvati Klea. Nemam pojma otkud nam je baš to ime palo na pamet ali trebalo nam je cca 10 sec. da ga oboje istovremeno ispalimo. Za eventualnog dečka smo imali dvosatnu raspravu i na kraju se ispostavila potpuno nepotrebna  :Smile:  Inače smo pristaše kratkih imena koja se na hrvatskom, engleskom i njemačkom izgovaraju jednako jer imamo blisku familiju na tim govornim područjima pa da mala ne dobije fraze ak joj netko ne može izgovoriti ime (mm je živio u Kanadi i popi.. je barem 6x svaki dan jer ama baš nitko od kanađana nije mogao izgovoriti kak se spada).

----------


## centar

to me podsjeca na onaj crtic jednorog klea. moja ga je curka gledala.

mi smo se zapalili za ime sviba ( pogotovo za curicu rođenju u svibnju). mm je rekao da mu se dina ne sviđa, a o tali jos razmislja.

----------


## Peterlin

> Naša curka će se zvati Klea. Nemam pojma otkud nam je baš to ime palo na pamet ali trebalo nam je cca 10 sec. da ga oboje istovremeno ispalimo. Za eventualnog dečka smo imali dvosatnu raspravu i na kraju se ispostavila potpuno nepotrebna  Inače smo pristaše kratkih imena koja se na hrvatskom, engleskom i njemačkom izgovaraju jednako jer imamo blisku familiju na tim govornim područjima pa da mala ne dobije fraze ak joj netko ne može izgovoriti ime (mm je živio u Kanadi i popi.. je barem 6x svaki dan jer ama baš nitko od kanađana nije mogao izgovoriti kak se spada).


Ovako smo i mi birali, baš isto, ali nama se žensko ime (Erika, po istim kriterijima) pokazalo nepotrebnim. Druga varijanta bila je Adela. 

Klea je meni skraćeno od Kleopatra. Nije loše!

----------


## sejla

Nama stiže mala Ema  :Heart:  
Inače mi je trenutno i Neva jako lijepo ime (ako ikad dobije seku možda bude....). Volim značenja imena, pa je tako Ema skračeno od Emanuel(a), što znači `s nama je Bog´.

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

Imam tri cure:Gitu,Emmu i Vilmu.Za dečka smo se odmah bili dogovorili kako će se zvati,ali kad bih sada morala opet za curicu naći prikladno ime koje mora biti kratko jer muževo prezime ima kilometar,bila bih u dilemi.Ispucala sam se s idejama.Možda Gloria,Iskra,Frida ili tak nešto.

----------


## krol

> Mislili smo Vanja (znači Božji dar)  ako bude i cura i dečko. Rijetko ime, sviđa mi se! Za dečka sigurno, a ako nam dođe cura- još razmišljam. Ipak, to mi je bila prva opcija pa možda se vratim na nju.


Vanja znaci Bog je milostiv......inace jedna mala Teodora uskoro dolazi na ovaj svijet

----------


## flopica

Vilma, divna imena  :Smile: 
Teodora mi se isto sviđa
zvuči nekako kraljevski

----------


## krol

Da,Teodora znaci Boziji dar i prema narodnom predanju to ime se daje djetetu koje su roditelji dugo cekali....mada ce najmanje biti Teodora....skratice to babe ,djedovi,tetke,ujne strine  :Smile:  .... na Teu ili Doru...  :Smile:

----------


## centar

> Imam tri cure:Gitu,Emmu i Vilmu.Za dečka smo se odmah bili dogovorili kako će se zvati,ali kad bih sada morala opet za curicu naći prikladno ime koje mora biti kratko jer muževo prezime ima kilometar,bila bih u dilemi.Ispucala sam se s idejama.Možda Gloria,Iskra,Frida ili tak nešto.


ja sam vec na T. napisala kako su meni imena tvojih curica prekrasna! 

ako sam dobro razumjela ticker, cestitam na novoj trudnoci!!!!

----------


## Elly

Poznam jednu Teodoru (11 god. ima) koju svi zovu Toda.  :Smile:

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

> ja sam vec na T. napisala kako su meni imena tvojih curica prekrasna! 
> 
> ako sam dobro razumjela ticker, cestitam na novoj trudnoci!!!!


Hvala,da,evo nas još jednom s malom bebom u kući.Još nisam prešla one krizne tjedne do kraja,pa nisam skoro nikome niti rekla.Većina familije još niti ne zna.Najbolje ih šokirati u zadnji čas...Da nadodam da mi je lijepo i ime Stela,to je nekad bilo prilično popularno,a u zadnje je vrijeme rijetko.

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Više mi se sviđa Dorotea. Sastoji se od istih elemenata kao i Teodora - Teo/Tea - bog/božica i Doron - dar. Netko je spomenuo Vivija - sviđa mi se. Evo nešto slično - Viviette or Vivette. Klea je lijepo ime. Vilma - što kažeš na Elise (Elis) i Esme http://inogolo.com/pronunciation/Esm%E9. Predložila bih i Alice i Eliza.

----------


## matahari

Mi se čak niti oko prijedloga imena za našu curku ne možemo dogovoriti... 
Danas je muž rekao da bi se mogla zvati Beta, da nastavimo u revijalnom tonu!

----------


## sejla

Mi smo imali dogovor da ja biram žensko ime, a mm muško (iako bih vjerovatno opet ja izabrala jer mi je to baš užitak  :Laughing: ). 
Još su u užem krugu za našu curku bile Magdalena (i skraćeno samo Lena), Mihaela i Neva, ali je prevagnula Ema  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

matahari, super ideja za Betu  :Grin:

----------


## matahari

:Grin:  





> matahari, super ideja za Betu

----------


## nela08

Ni mi se nikako ne možemo dogovoriti.....na zajedničkom popisu su Ana i Tonka. Kćer je odabrala Ana davno prije trudnoće, pa se predomislila na Tonka (koje je zapravo svekrvin prijedlog), MM na sve ima neki smiješan komentar/odbijenicu jer je njemu Ana najljepše. Tako je i za Elu isto se čvrsto primio tog imena i zezao se na sve moje ideje, dok nisam popustila, iako joj sada ime savršeno pristaje.
A ja.....moj popis je ogroman, evo samo neka od: 
Barbara
Neva
Gita - predivno!
Asja
Mina
Sara
Tena
Dunja

Mislim da su mi trenutno favoriti Gita  i Tonka....  :Smile:

----------


## baka

> to me podsjeca na onaj crtic jednorog klea. moja ga je curka gledala.
> 
> mi smo se zapalili za ime sviba ( pogotovo za curicu rođenju u svibnju). mm je rekao da mu se dina ne sviđa, a o tali jos razmislja.


Od tih imena sročenih od imena mjeseca u kojem je dijete rođeno, najljepše mi je: Rujana.

----------


## Korina2011

Moja curka rođ. 2011 se zove Korina a iduća ako bude curka bit će Arabela!  :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Pocela sam citati ovaj topic i ajme meni......zavrtilo mi se od toliko imena  :Smile: 
Mi imamo slatke muke.....treba nasoj curici odabrati ime.
Za sada su na uzem popisu *Melanie*, *Amelie* i mozda *Elena* ili *Lorea*
Iskreno, ja se najvise dvoumim izmedju prva dva. U prezimenu nam nema slova sa kvacicama ni slova R nego je bas onako " pjevno" pa mi nekako ova imena pasu.
Joooooj, oba mi se bas svidjaju. I kad ih vidim ovako napisana su mi super.
Sva sreca pa imamo jos vremena za odluciti.

----------


## Beti3

mimi, curica! 
Amelia mi je prekrasno ime, a najveći broj Amelia (Ameliea i Amelija) u Hrvatskoj imaju rođendan 30.03. I jako ih je malo, manje od 10 u Zagrebu, npr.

----------


## kristina1977

Molim pomoć dvoumimo se između Mila i Lea,koje vam je ljepše?

----------


## mala-vila

mila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

> Pocela sam citati ovaj topic i ajme meni......zavrtilo mi se od toliko imena 
> Mi imamo slatke muke.....treba nasoj curici odabrati ime.
> Za sada su na uzem popisu *Melanie*, *Amelie* i mozda *Elena* ili *Lorea*
> Iskreno, ja se najvise dvoumim izmedju prva dva. U prezimenu nam nema slova sa kvacicama ni slova R nego je bas onako " pjevno" pa mi nekako ova imena pasu.
> Joooooj, oba mi se bas svidjaju. I kad ih vidim ovako napisana su mi super.
> Sva sreca pa imamo jos vremena za odluciti.


Meni je jako lijepo Melani  :Heart: , ali ovako u varijanti bez e (kad bih ja birala). Tako mi je više domaće, a opet je dovoljno nesvakidašnje. I Amelia mi ljepše zvuči od Amelie....

----------


## sejla

> Molim pomoć dvoumimo se između Mila i Lea,koje vam je ljepše?


Meni je Mila baš slatko ime  :Heart:

----------


## mimi 25

Mila je bila i u mom uzem izboru, ali MMu bas i nije sjelo.
Meni je bas lijepo to ime, tako nekako njezno.
Svidjaju mi se zenska imena koja imaju slovo L u sebi.

----------


## twin

I Mila i Lea su mi predivna imena. Obozavam kratka imena.

Ako moje drugo bude curka, voljela bi Evu  :Smile:

----------


## centar

meni je mila super! i melani!

----------


## natha

Ja se dvoumim između Veronika i Katarina. Koje je vama ljepše?

----------


## mala-vila

katarina mi je ljepše

----------


## mimi 25

I moj glas za Katarinu.


Kada smo birali ime za prvog sina odmah smo se i MM i ja slozili da nam je lijepo ovo koje smo mu na kraju dali. Ali, onda smo u medjuvremenu napravili hrpu popisa, obavili puno medjusobnih razgovora, procitali ni sama ne znam koliko internetskih stranica s imenima - da bi se na kraju vratili na bas prvo ime koje nam se dopalo i sada smo prezadovoljni.
Tako je i s Melanie, to je prvo ime koje nam se svidjalo, ali sada malo lutamo, citamo, trazimo.......a na kraju cemo se opet vratiti na pocetak i biti ce  *Melanie*  :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

> Tako je i s Melanie, to je prvo ime koje nam se svidjalo, ali sada malo lutamo, citamo, trazimo.......a na kraju cemo se opet vratiti na pocetak i biti ce  *Melanie*


Melanie je predivno ime.  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> Ja se dvoumim između Veronika i Katarina. Koje je vama ljepše?


Meni Veronika, ali čisto iz nekih osobnih razloga. Nisam objektivna.  :Grin:

----------


## sejla

Bravo za Melanie  :Heart: 

Mene nakon što kažem da će naša curka bit Ema skoro svi pitaju jel s jednim ili dva m.....Bit će s jednim, nismo se oko tog premišljali, samo me malko iznenadilo što svi odmah pomisle na duplo m.....

----------


## sejla

> Ja se dvoumim između Veronika i Katarina. Koje je vama ljepše?


Meni Veronika (i kraće Nika)  :Heart:

----------


## kaina

Amelia, Zita... meni jaaaaako lijepa imena

----------


## karla 1980

Mila (moj favorit za curicu)  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Veronika. Posebno je. I manje ih ima.

----------


## mishekica

> Meni Veronika (i kraće Nika)


Ili Vera  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Vera mi je sto puta ljepše od Veronika
predivno i zvučno ime
kratko
izgovorljivo u cijelome svijetu

ma baš predivno

----------


## Inda_os

Nama za koji tjedan stiže Iris <3

----------


## anita rain

> Pocela sam citati ovaj topic i ajme meni......zavrtilo mi se od toliko imena 
> Mi imamo slatke muke.....treba nasoj curici odabrati ime.
> Za sada su na uzem popisu *Melanie*, *Amelie* i mozda *Elena* ili *Lorea*
> Iskreno, ja se najvise dvoumim izmedju prva dva. U prezimenu nam nema slova sa kvacicama ni slova R nego je bas onako " pjevno" pa mi nekako ova imena pasu.
> Joooooj, oba mi se bas svidjaju. I kad ih vidim ovako napisana su mi super.
> Sva sreca pa imamo jos vremena za odluciti.


*mimi* sva su lijepa na svoj način, meni je Elena prekrasno (btw ja imam Elenu  :Smile: ), ali stvarno lijepo zvuči ime Melanie.
*kristina* ljepše mi je Mila
*Natha* Isto biram Katarina, nekako mi je nježnije od Veronika...
Nego curke, ja imam velikh nedoumica.... Naša bebili je curka i jako smo sretni zbog toga, s muževe strane su sve dečki, a sad im je to prvo unuče,pa curka, tako da ne možemo dočekati. Ja sam nedavno ostavila ovdje popis imena koje je birao mm i sva su lijepa, no međutim, moji i njegovi samo pričaju o imenima i samo imaju mišljenja kako bi se dijete trebalo zvati ovako ili onako. Sad me to već počelo živcirati, jer ko o čemu oni o imenu. I da bi stvar bila koma, ja i mm smo rekli neka od imena koja su nama u igri i uglavnom dobili tako ružne komentare da sam ja ostala paf  :Sad:  čak je moja svekrva na ime  rekla kako ne ćemo valjda lijepoj djevojčici dati tako ružno ime  :Sad:  i od svih onih lijepih imena koje je predložio mm, njoj su sva neugledna...a njen prijedlog je Milica ili Ivka,mislim stvarno me naljutila...
Meni su trenutno u nekoj igri *Julija*, *Ines*, *Doris*, *Tamara*, i *Dunja* šta Vi mislite o svemu?

----------


## anita rain

...Čak je moja svekrva na ime *Julija*, rekla kako ne ćemo valjda lijepoj djevojčici dati tako ružno ime....  Fulala sam,jer nisam napisala ime...

----------


## rena7

Meni je Julija lijepo.  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

anita rain, a zašto uopće pričate o imenima s njima  :Confused:  

Dogovorite se ti i tm i bok.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je olivia tako genijalno da mi dođe da rodim još jedno samo da imam oliviju doma  :Smile: 

mislim, znam da poričate o juliji, ali me julija uvijek baci na oliviju LOL

----------


## frka

> anita rain, a zašto uopće pričate o imenima s njima  
> 
> Dogovorite se ti i tm i bok.


XXX

čega sam se ja sve naslušala... čak mi je vlastita teta jednom umjesto Nola rekla Nula. MM i ja smo samo  :Raspa: ... zaboli nas tko što misli  :Cool:

----------


## Jurana

> meni je olivia tako genijalno da mi dođe da rodim još jedno samo da imam oliviju doma 
> 
> mislim, znam da poričate o juliji, ali me julija uvijek baci na oliviju LOL


Eddie Vedder ima kćer Oliviju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma da, nisam znala  :Smile: 

meni je upala u uho u fringu LOL

----------


## matahari

Nakon kilometarskih popisa nama najvjerojatnije stiže *Livia*! 
Ni mužu ni meni nije ni u peti bilo to ime, imali smo skroz druge favorite, ovo je kompromis.
Meni, osobno, lijep!






> meni je olivia tako genijalno da mi dođe da rodim još jedno samo da imam oliviju doma 
> 
> mislim, znam da poričate o juliji, ali me julija uvijek baci na oliviju LOL

----------


## Elly

> Nama za koji tjedan stiže Iris <3


 :Heart: 
Ja sam, izmedju ostalih, imala na popisu Iris, ali s engleskim izgovorom, no ovdje to ne bi bilo moguce. I sad mi drago da nisam, jer s njom ide jedna Iris u razred.

----------


## mimi 25

*Anita Rain*, ja bi sad bas namjerno dala ime Julija  :Saint: 
Ma imaju pravo cure, vi birate ime, neka oni medjusobno raspravljaju koliko hoce, a ti i TM se dogovorite i samo ih obavjestite kako ce se malena zvati.
Mi smo tako radili i radimo. Naravno, poslusamo ako tko bas zeli dati prijedlog (a svi vole reci koja su imena njima lijepa) ali ne ulazimo u rasprave. 
Ime biramo mi i na kraju obavijestimo svih i to je to.
Za Melanie jos nismo nikome rekli, iako su svi nestrpljivi saznati.....mi malo uzivamo da samo mi znamo.
Mi i forum  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

A nije ni meni jasno zašto s drugim ljudima raspravljate o imenima. Mi o toj temi ni ne pomišljamo pričati s drugima, nemam problema s tim da svima kažem spol djeteta ali to je maksimum. O imenima se dogovaramo isključivo mi. Iako mi se jedno od djece izblebetalo svima okolo, pa su mi ljudi počeli komentirati to ime u negativnom kontekstu i uspjeli mi ga ogaditi. Eto, i to se može dogoditi

----------


## apricot

ne znam
mene nitko nikad nije ni pitao
ni za ime, ni za spol

----------


## AdioMare

ni mene
zato je *meni* to prvo (dobro, možda drugo nakon što se cila rastopim) pitanje: a kako će joj bit ime?
 :Grin:

----------


## bijelko

nas svi pitaju za spol, mada ne znamo. za ime mislim da im nije važno. ovi bliži znaju otprilike kakva imena su nam lijepa, nešto koliko-toliko tradicionalno. možda ih i iznenadimo, nikad se ne zna, ali i tad imaju pravo šutnje  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> ni mene
> zato je *meni* to prvo (dobro, možda drugo nakon što se cila rastopim) pitanje: a kako će joj bit ime?


ja to pitam samo ljude s kojima ne znam što bih drugo razgovarala

----------


## Lutonjica

ahahahahahhaaa LOOOOOOL

----------


## mishekica

> Ja sam nedavno ostavila ovdje popis imena koje je birao mm i sva su lijepa, no međutim, moji i njegovi samo pričaju o imenima i samo imaju mišljenja kako bi se dijete trebalo zvati ovako ili onako. Sad me to već počelo živcirati, jer ko o čemu oni o imenu. I da bi stvar bila koma, ja i mm smo rekli neka od imena koja su nama u igri i uglavnom dobili tako ružne komentare da sam ja ostala paf. čak je moja svekrva na ime  rekla kako ne ćemo valjda lijepoj djevojčici dati tako ružno ime. i od svih onih lijepih imena koje je predložio mm, njoj su sva neugledna...a njen prijedlog je Milica ili Ivka,mislim stvarno me naljutila...
> Meni su trenutno u nekoj igri *Julija*, *Ines*, *Doris*, *Tamara*, i *Dunja* šta Vi mislite o svemu?


Kao što su cure već rekle, ti i muž se trebate dogovoriti. Ostali nisu bitni. Ja sam već u 32. tjednu i nitko ne zna imena  :Razz:  Ispočetka su nas pitali svaki put kad se vidimo. Onda su odustali. Sad kad nas pitaju jesmo li se dogovorili za ime, ja kažem da nismo, a muž da jesmo pa ih opet zbunimo.  :Grin:  A nisam nikome rekla upravo iz tog razloga - svi uvijek imaju komentar. Uvijek. Svi. Bez iznimke. Kakav god bio, komentar postoji. Uvijek. Kad se beba rodi, čut će kako se zove. Ako mi budu dijete maltretirali zbog imena (btw, imena su "normalna"  :Grin: ), neće ga više smjeti vidjeti i adio.  :Coffee: 

A od ovih tvojih tu najviše volim Juliju i Tamaru. Ta su i nama bila u igri.





> ne znam
> mene nitko nikad nije ni pitao
> ni za ime, ni za spol


Ti ili si jako simpatična ili jako antipatična.  :Grin:  Mene su to svi pitali (oba pitanja). Od familije, preko kolega, prijatelja, do žena u dućanu...

----------


## anita rain

Ma ne raspravljamo ni mi s drugima o odabiru imena, već su toliko bili naporni u biranju nekih "njihovih" imena da smo samo natuknuli neka koja se nama sviđaju s namjerom da imaju neku smjernicu. To je na kraju otišlo u lošem smjeru i ja i mm smo se dogovorili da nitko neće znati ime curice, osim nas i naše djece, već tek onda kada se malena rodi i kad ga dobije, a oni nek se živciraju,jer ne znaju. Što *trina* kaže ne želim da mi ga ogade, već ću ih sve dovesti pred gotov čin, jer drugo nisu niti zaslužili....
*mimi* drago mi je da je curka kod vas, znam da imaš dva dečkića...

----------


## anita rain

Potopisujem *mishekicu*...U pravu si, zaista svi uvijek imaju komentar, bez iznimke. U pravu si što kažeš, ako dijete budu maltretirali zbog imena, neće ga vidjeti.... Ne znam zašto su ljudi takvi, pa ime nije nikada nikoga nagrdilo,ili poružnilo...Sva su lijepa na svoj način i svakome od nas daju njegovu osobnost....

----------


## ljubilica

bok curke
mogu vam reći da jedva čekam da se uvalim i na ovaj pdf ali još ćemo malo pričekati da nas pogodi ta toliko željena T....
pola života smišljam imena za svoju buduću dječicu i na kraju je spalo da imamo 2 MUŠKA imena koja se oboma sviđaju i i koje se samo meni sviđa (želim da djeca imaju nekakva internacionalna imena da se u cijelom svijetu mogu normalno predstaviti) a za žensko sam ja imala ime *Dora* i *Tamara* koja su mi toliko prekrasna ali ne i mm, jednom prilikom je rekao Lucija, pitam ga zašto i kaže mi zato, nema nekog objašnjenja osim da mu je lijepo. Također čitam ovdje i za ime *Mila* , predivno je al pošto smo mi porijeklom iz Bih to bi bio sasvim drugi naglasak  pa bi ju zvali Miiiila i onda to nije to...

----------


## AdioMare

> Od familije, preko kolega, prijatelja, do žena u dućanu...


tako je, i ne vidim apsolutno ništa loše u tome, dapače
još svašta dodaju, neka je živo i zdravo, kad ćeš rodit, kad ti je termin, šta kaže brat/sestra, kolika je razlika...
ako se još zbog čega radujem s ljudima koje uopće ne poznajem, to je u očekivanju novog stanovnika zemlje
a je se lut slatko nasmijala, valjda je bila u situaciji "pričati" s apri o imenima  :Grin:

----------


## mimi 25

Sada kada razmislim o komentarima, ustvari nikada nisam cula od nekoga da je za neko ime rekao da je ruzno ( ne samo za imena moje djece, nego i opcenito). 
Ni za mene ne postoji ruzno ime, ali stvarno, jednostavno ne znam za ni jedno ruzno ime. Imena su mi neobicna, ucestala, rijetka,lijepa, predivna, ali ne i ruzna.

----------


## mishekica

Nisam ni ja čula da je netko ime nazvao ružnim, ali sam uvijek čula neki komentar. Od onog najobičnijeg ZAŠTO pa nadalje. Šta te boli čarapa zašto?  :Confused:  Eto zato!

----------


## apricot

> Ti ili si jako simpatična ili jako antipatična.  Mene su to svi pitali (oba pitanja). Od familije, preko kolega, prijatelja, do žena u dućanu...


ne, nego nemam dokone ljude oko sebe.

ok, tada još nisam poznavala Adio Mare <3

----------


## AdioMare

miša mu, eto me dokone  :Grin: , ali baš me briga!  :lool: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

ljubi majka!

ne znam, ni ja to nemam stvarno običaj pitati jer možda drugu stranu dovodim u nepriliku.
to mi je kao da pitam za plaću.
ili konfekcijski broj.

----------


## AdioMare

to kad pitaš kako je bebi ime? baš me to čudi, prvi puta čujem da to nekome tako može izgledati.
meni ne izgleda. ni izdaleka.

----------


## mishekica

> ne znam, ni ja to nemam stvarno običaj pitati jer možda drugu stranu dovodim u nepriliku.
> to mi je kao da pitam za plaću.


Malo offtopic, ali da... Mene je hrpa ljudi pitala i za plaću. I onda kažem kolika je, makar mi je uglavnom neugodno (jer su svi ti ljudi manje-više slabo plaćeni  :Sad: ). Ali nema smisla lagati kad je moja plaća javna.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ali zato MM uvijek laže za plaću.  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Sada kada razmislim o komentarima, ustvari nikada nisam cula od nekoga da je za neko ime rekao da je ruzno ( ne samo za imena moje djece, nego i opcenito). 
> Ni za mene ne postoji ruzno ime, ali stvarno, jednostavno ne znam za ni jedno ruzno ime. Imena su mi neobicna, ucestala, rijetka,lijepa, predivna, ali ne i ruzna.


Pa normalno da ti nitko neće reći da mu je neko ime ružno, ni napisati na forumu ako ga baš pitaš. Meni je jako puno imena ružno, bar jedna trećina onih koja se spominju na ovom topicu.   :Smile:

----------


## cikla

Nama su neki ljudi grozno reagovali na naš izbor imena, pa je MM počeo, kada bi ga pitali kako ćemo nazvati dete, lupetati i smišljati neka starinska, odavno zaboravljena imena. Tek tada su nas gledali kao ludake. Sada je ti ljudi ne zovu Lenka, nego Lena i MM šizi i ispravlja ih.
A za muško ime, koje se meni jako dugo sviđa, a i MM-u se odmah dopalo, njegova majka svaki put, čak i kada ne pričamo o tome ima uvek neki novi ružan, ali baš jako ružan komentar. Toliko me to nerviralo u startu da sam rekla da ako budem imala dva sina jedan će se zvati Gavrilo, a drugi Gavrilo mlađi. Sada više ne obraćam pažnju na to. Ime se lepo slaže uz njegovo prezime, mi smo ga izabrali i ako budem imala sreće da Lenka dobije brata tako će se zvati.

----------


## Sirius Black

> ljubi majka!
> 
> ne znam, ni ja to nemam stvarno običaj pitati jer možda drugu stranu dovodim u nepriliku.
> to mi je kao da pitam za plaću.
> ili konfekcijski broj.


Zašto bi nekog dovodilo u nepriliku ako pitaš kako će se dijete zvati? A kad se beba rodi, onda bi im valjda isto bilo neugodno reći kak se zove? :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

meni to nije isto
ne tvrdim nikako da sam u pravu i da je moj osjećaj jedini ispravan

zapravo ja rijetko ikoga išta zapitkujem; pustim da sam odredi koliko i što želi reći
a ja postavljam otvorena pitanja koja ne idu u detalje

----------


## palčica

Lenka mi je super ime!

----------


## beilana

nama stiže curka, lijepa su nam imena *Lejna* i *Tena*, al oko ovog drugog smo se malo jače složili. koje je vama ljepše?

----------


## twin

Tena

----------


## sejla

beilana bravo za curku  :Klap:   :Heart:  
Ja glasam za Tenu  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> nama stiže curka, lijepa su nam imena *Lejna* i *Tena*, al oko ovog drugog smo se malo jače složili. koje je vama ljepše?


Meni definitivno Tena, no svatko ima svoj ukus.  :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Ja da biram za svoju izmedju ta dva imena izabrala bi Tena.
Lijepo mi je to ime.

----------


## beilana

Da, i mi smo se odlucili za Tena. Jako mi se svida to ime vec dugo a mm-a sam tek sad uvjerila da se i njemu svida  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

i meni se sviđa Tena ali ju imamo u blizini pa ako bude curka mislim da će biti Marta

----------


## mimi 25

Jos mi je jedno ime bas lijepo, Alessia.
Tako se zove od prijatelja curica, pa nama nije bilo u izboru.
Ali mi je bas lijepo.

----------


## apricot

Taša

----------


## bijelko

Sad si me sjetila s Tašom - Tara mi je isto super

----------


## MNB

pozdrav, nova sam na forumu!

Ja sam Mona i nikad nisam imala problema s tim imenom. Iako sad citam da to ime baš u Istri nije poželjno  :Smile: 
A moja princezica je Nora
Moje potencijalno ime je isprva bilo Bela ili Anabela, no nije mi se ostvarilo.
Ako Bog da da jednog dana opet imam dijete, zvati ce se Bela ili Viktoria (a mozda bude imala oba imena  :Smile:  )

----------


## anita rain

*belana* meni je Tena ljepše...Moj krug imena se polako sužava, tako da bude na kraju izgleda Ines ili Doris, šta Vi kažete? Mada mi je jako lijepo i ime Enola...
Julija na kraju pala na zadnje mjesto....

----------


## apricot

> Ja sam Mona i nikad nisam imala problema s tim imenom. 
> A moja princezica je Nora


meni su oba imena stvarno prelijepa
ne znam za koje bih se prije odlučila

ali je činjenica da jedno u istri znači "luda", a drugo u zagorju

ma boli vas briga
ko da je ibsen znao gdje je zagorje  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Pa ne znači Mona u Istri baš luda.

----------


## Jurana

Mona znači nešto drugo, a nora je luda.

----------


## apricot

a znam da negdje tako kažu i za ženski spolni organ
ali moji prijatelji za šašave žene kažu da su mone
kad je netko ludast, ćaknut, šašav

----------


## Elly

> kad je netko ludast, ćaknut, šašav


smotan, pomalo blesav, itd.

----------


## apricot

ma da
šempjav

----------


## mishekica

> ...tako da bude na kraju izgleda Ines ili Doris, šta Vi kažete?


Dolores.  :Grin:

----------


## beilana

Neka bude ines kao ja

----------


## twin

Eva mi je tako milo, drago, njezno.

----------


## sejla

Meni je Ines jako lijepo ime (i Nives)  :Smile:

----------


## *Tončica

ja sam rodila curu prije 2,5 mjeseca, zove se Taša  :Heart: 
to ime mi je još od djetinjstva bilo naj naj, i uvijek sam govorila da ako budem imala kćer, bit će Taša... i nakon dva sina, stvarno, evo Taše
svekrva je skoro opandrknula kad je čula ime   "Štaaaaaa, Taša, pa šta je to, kakvo je to ime, glupost, bezveze, pa kako ćemo ju zvati (??!) nemojte, nije ljepo ime, meni je grozno, a što ne bi.... .... "
no, nama se sviđa a i svima drugima  :Smile:  ljudi baš pozoitivno reagiraju kad čuju kako se zove, valjda jer nije baš često ime
imali smo još par imena na zalihi, Tena, Sara,Noa

----------


## mishekica

Meni je Taša isto lijepo ime, ali nam nikako ne paše uz prezime. Osim ako želimo istraumatizirati jadno dijete.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Taša isto lijepo ime, ali nam nikako ne paše uz prezime. Osim ako želimo istraumatizirati jadno dijete.


Taša je Kruna ili ti Krunoslava na sanskrtu, ako se dobro sjećam.


Kad su cure spominjale Ines, Nives i Dolores, dodala bih tu još Iris i Karmen

----------


## mishekica

> Taša je Kruna ili ti Krunoslava na sanskrtu, ako se dobro sjećam.


Zanimljivo. Ja sam uvijek mislila da je to rusko ime...




> Kad su cure spominjale Ines, Nives i Dolores, dodala bih tu još Iris i Karmen


Meni se sva navedena sviđaju.
Samo što mi ne pašu uz prezime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zanimljivo. Ja sam uvijek mislila da je to rusko ime...


Pa može biti ako je to Nastasja iliti Anastazija. Ali baš u ovom obliku bez skraćivanja odnosi se na krunu i krunsku čakru koja u čovjeku predstavlja vezu s nebeskim i božanskim. 

Anastazija ti znači "uskrsnuće" ili "težnja prema Bogu" pa ti to zapravo u širem kontekstu dođe na isto!

----------


## mishekica

Ili Stošija  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

Jedna od mojih cura je Anastazija ,naravno da ju rijetko tko tako zove (Stazija, Nani, Nankić, Nanica)   :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

> Anastazija ti znači "uskrsnuće" ili "težnja prema Bogu"


Odabrala sam to ime baš zbog tog značenja  :Smile:

----------


## pužić

ja imam curicu i zove se Nora, nikad ju nitko nije zezao (osim Nora fora) za ime. Kad smo se odlučili za to ime nisam imala problema podijeliti odluku sa svekolikim pukom i rodbinom jer smo zauzeli mm i ja čvrst stav mi smo tako odlučili i to je naše dijete.Ljudi vrlo brzo prepoznaju odlučnost, pa ni komentara sa strane nije bilo puno, oni koji su pokušali ukazati na  značenje tog imena u zagorju ili sl su dobili odgovor da mi baš želimo to ime i da nas baš briga za komentar tako da je ubrzo svima posatlo jasno da je suvišno komentirati... Mislim da je u svemu tome jako bitna odlučnost, jer kad se ljudi premišljaju oko imena onda se znaju i uplesti u rasprave i komentare.., ovako ako ste odlučili i to je to nema tog komentara koji vas može pokolebati ili dirnuti..

----------


## mishekica

> Mislim da je u svemu tome jako bitna odlučnost, jer kad se ljudi premišljaju oko imena onda se znaju i uplesti u rasprave i komentare.., ovako ako ste odlučili i to je to nema tog komentara koji vas može pokolebati ili dirnuti..


Tako smo mi napravili. Ispočetka je bilo svakakvih pritisaka, em oko imena, em oko spola.  :Grin:  No onda su shvatili da ne želimo reći pa su s vremenom odustali. Sad je 36. tt i više nitko ne pita kako će se beba zvati i kojeg je spola. Čekaju da se rodi pa će saznati.  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

> Ili Stošija


Nastasja iliti Anastazija, divna imena.
Ali Staša mi je mrak ime, e sad jel to ime ili nadimak, odnosno skračeno od ova dva imena, ne znam.

----------


## Peterlin

> Odabrala sam to ime baš zbog tog značenja


 :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

> Ali Staša mi je mrak ime, e sad jel to ime ili nadimak, odnosno skračeno od ova dva imena, ne znam.


Poznajem nekog tko se zove Staša. Doduše, muško je.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Pa Staša i jest jedno od onih imena serije Saša, Vanja... koja su upotrebljiva za oba spola! I super je!

----------


## mishekica

> Pa Staša i jest jedno od onih imena serije Saša, Vanja... koja su upotrebljiva za oba spola! I super je!


Kažu da je i Borna takvo ime, no nisam još upoznala nijednu (žensku) Bornu.

----------


## Jurana

Jedna forumašica ima kćer Bornu.

----------


## Peterlin

I bivša žena Luke Rajića se tak zove.

----------


## mishekica

> Jedna forumašica ima kćer Bornu.


Znam i koja.  :Grin: 
Ali nisam nikad osobno upoznala nijednu. A baš bih htjela.  :Grin:

----------


## mala-vila

> Kažu da je i Borna takvo ime, no nisam još upoznala nijednu (žensku) Bornu.


ja jesam, super mi je ime i za muško i za žensko  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> I bivša žena Luke Rajića se tak zove.



Mislim da se njihovi sinovi isto zovu Luka i Borna. Fora da se dečko zove isto kao i mama.  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> Mislim da se njihovi sinovi isto zovu Luka i Borna. Fora da se dečko zove isto kao i mama.


Joj, meni je to grozno. Ne to da se dečko zove kao mama, nego da se bilo tko zove kao roditelj mu. To izaziva takve komplikacije, da čovjek ne bi ni pomislio - od jednostavnog preuzimanja pošte pa nadalje... Ne volim komplikacije.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

I meni je to bezveze. Dati djetetu ime po sebi. Ili roditelji nemaju mašte, ili su silno zaljubljeni u sebe same, ili pak toliko cijene svoje roditelje da su odabrali isto ime kao i oni, ili se prave da su plemići pa naslijeđuju tradiciju. Valjda ima još koje obrazloženje, iako mi sada ni jedno drugo ne pada na pamet.

----------


## zmajica

Ja poznam curicu koja se zove Luka (a nije Rajićeva kći!)

----------


## mishekica

> Ja poznam curicu koja se zove Luka (*a nije Rajićeva kći!*)


 :Laughing: 

Možemo reći i da su Matija (Vuica), Ivica (Boban) i Perica (Martinović) isto uniseks imena.

----------


## zekana

> Kažu da je i Borna takvo ime, no nisam još upoznala nijednu (žensku) Bornu.


Znam ja Bornu, cura s muzičke akademije, dalmatinka...  :Very Happy:

----------


## zekana

Mi se sada tek zagrijavamo s imenima, a zasad su nam tek dva na pameti- Ljubica i Nevena. ČAk mi je Nevena ljepše jer nije često i ako već povuiče nadimak može biti Nena ili Neva, a nije strašno ni jedno ni drugo. Ljubica mi je ljepše u originalu, ali da ju netko zove Ljubooooooo, ughhhh, ne sviđa mi se! Bit će još prijedloga, sigurna sam u to, ali eto sad je prva NEVENA.

----------


## ardnas

Meni je od ljubice puno lipse ljuba, no ja sam  ekstrem svidjsju mi se ta stara imena. najdraze manda i janja i ivka

----------


## clematis

> Meni je od ljubice puno lipse ljuba, no ja sam  ekstrem svidjsju mi se ta stara imena. najdraze manda i janja i ivka


Meni se jako svidjaju Aiša, Asja, Emina, Emilly, Ema, Azra, Lejla, Layla, Daria .....

----------


## anita rain

Curke drage kako napreduje smišljanje imena za naše cure?...Ja ne znam šta da mislim za sebe, imam tri imena i svakih dva tjedna mi je drugo na mjestu br. 1. MM mi je rekao da će dijete zvati onako kako me tjedan bude dokačio :Rolling Eyes:  Zar se to samo meni dešava, ili nas ima još takvih...? Par tjedana mi je *Ines* i budem kao sigurna da je to to, onda par tjedana mi je *Julija*, onda *Doris* i tako se vrtim u krug....uhhhh... Nisam u prve dvije trudnoće imala takvih nedoumica sa imenima....

----------


## mishekica

> Ja ne znam šta da mislim za sebe, imam tri imena i svakih dva tjedna mi je drugo na mjestu br. 1. MM mi je rekao da će dijete zvati onako kako me tjedan bude dokačio Zar se to samo meni dešava, ili nas ima još takvih...?


Mislim da je to normalno.  :Smile: 
Muž i ja smo daaavno prije trudnoće imali spremna imena, skupa s rezervama, no kad sam ostala trudna, shvatila sam da mi se ta imena više ne sviđaju.  :Laughing:  I sad već skoro 9 mjeseci tražimo pravo. Kao, odlučili smo se, ali ja još nisam sigurna da je to - TO.  :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

> Par tjedana mi je *Ines* i budem kao sigurna da je to to, onda par tjedana mi je *Julija*, onda *Doris* i tako se vrtim u krug....uhhhh...


sva tri imena su prelijepa, pa si ih "čuvaj" dok ne rodiš
kada vidiš djevojčicu, znat ćeš koje joj, od ta tri, najbolje pristaje

----------


## vissnja

Ja na ovu temu stalno ulećem, i planiram ime za drugo dete, a drugo ni u najavi.
Ali evo sad mi je aktuelno ime Dana, a možda i Danica.

----------


## REJA25

Zasad su u rukavu:

Gita
Luna
Korina
Buga

Prvo na listi mi je bilo Vida  :Heart:  ali čim sam to podjelila s MM splićaninom, umro je od smijeha jer Vida St = Šaraf Zg  :Laughing:  pa sam morala odustati...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## palčica

Buga - prekrasno!

----------


## mishekica

> Buga - prekrasno!


A zakaj se nikom ne sviđa Tuga?  :Grin: 

Nego, meni je Evelin (Evelyn, ali mislim da ne bih y) predivno ime. Dok dobijemo (drugu) curicu, možda nagovorim muža na to. On bi još pristao na Evelina, ali meni je prva verzija ljepša.

----------


## mimi 25

E sad si me podsjetila na jednu Evelyn iz skole. I to je jedna jedina koju ja znam.
Lijepo ime. I nije ucestalo.

----------


## mimi 25

Opa Mishekica, ja tek sad vidim da si ti vec u 40. tjednu.
Brzo ces ti i sluzbeno dodjeliti vase odabrano ime.
Sretno!

----------


## centar

i ja znam jednu evelin  :Laughing:

----------


## mishekica

> E sad si me podsjetila na jednu Evelyn iz skole. I to je jedna jedina koju ja znam.
> Lijepo ime. I nije ucestalo.


Jest lijepo i nije prečesto.  :Smile: 




> Opa Mishekica, ja tek sad vidim da si ti vec u 40. tjednu.
> Brzo ces ti i sluzbeno dodjeliti vase odabrano ime.
> Sretno!


Hvala  :Smile:  Samo mi još ne znamo dodjeljujemo li muško ili žensko ime.  :Laughing: 




> i ja znam jednu evelin


 :Kiss:

----------


## anita rain

Meni je od ponuđenih lijepo Korina  :Smile: 
*mishekica* stvarno lijepo zvuči Evelyn i sigurno da nije učestalo. Mm zato i navija da naša cura bude *Julija* zato jer ime nije često. Meni se isto jako sviđa, ali on odmah počinje s nekim nadimcima tipa Julka, a to mi se nikako ne sviđa, asocira me na babu Julku, ili na Julkinu pitu, ne pristaje mi taj nadimak malenom dijetetu. Ja se onda vratim na *Ines* i tako u krug. Izgleda da ću ja na kraju poslušati *apricot* :Razz: 
*mishekica* , ti stvarno još uvijek ne znaš spol? Biti će to pravo iznenađenje  :Very Happy: ... Želim ti svu sreću na porodu...

----------


## lollipop

> Prvo na listi mi je bilo Vida  ali čim sam to podjelila s MM splićaninom, umro je od smijeha jer Vida St = Šaraf Zg  pa sam morala odustati...


i meni je Vida prekrasno. vida na španj. znači život. <3

----------


## Kosjenka

Pa sve Jule, Juliške, Julke koje ja zna zapravo jesu Julije ili Julijane...
Mada meni je mrak Julka, Julkica i Juliška.
No ako vi inzistirate na punom imenu i drugi će ju tak zvati, mom sinu je ime isto podložno nadimcima ali većnimo ga ljudi zovu punim imenom jel ga i mi tako zovemo i on se tako predstavlja.
 Znam ja i dosta Krešimira i Tomislava kojima nikada ime nisu skratili u Krešo i Tomo.

----------


## mishekica

Juliška  :Heart: 

Ne, ne znamo spol.  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Juliška, moja prva asocijacija je rakija od koje sam se jedno brutalno napila  :Laughing:  
Grozna sam!

----------


## Elly

Jucer citam u novinama ovdje, pise da su u 2012. najcesca imena za djevojcice bila Sofia, Alice, Emma, Giulia, Martina i Sara.

----------


## REJA25

> i meni je Vida prekrasno. vida na španj. znači život. <3



I božica, zaštitnica bračne sloge!  :Heart:  ....i ŠARAF!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## penny

Mi smo planirali curicu nazvali Lidia ili Julia (al mm bi sa J) tako da se nemozemo nikako sporazumjet, al nekako mi je Brigita jako zapelo za uho  :Smile:

----------


## centar

meni je lijepo ime Sanja. osobno znam samo jednu osobu s tim imenom. 

nedavno sam upoznala jednu Liviju, isto mi je prekrasno.

----------


## zekana

Mi smo sada na imenu Mila... sjetila se ja Mile Jovović...  :Very Happy:  Ne da se izvrnuti naglaskom, niti se nagrditi nadimkom, može proći svugdje, lijepo i jednostavno i etooooo!

----------


## luci07

Naša cura će biti Dora.  :Smile:

----------


## twin

Nama stize Eva

----------


## anita rain

Ja mislim (95 %) da  nama stiže *Ines*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## fingertips

Ines  :Zaljubljen: 
Asocijacija na moju dragu prijateljicu i predobru osobu! Obožavam!
Da imamo curicu bila bi Melisa, a muškić nam dolazi brzo, brzo, a mi se dvoumimo oko Aleksandra i Timotia! 
Oba su nam jakoooo lijepa, ja malo naginjem Timotiu, jer mi se ne sviđa nadimak od imena Aleksandar.  :Cool:

----------


## beilana

> Ja mislim (95 %) da  nama stiže *Ines*


Bas sam ponosna  :Kiss:

----------


## anita rain

*Finger* lijepo ti je i jedno i drugo ime, pa ti koje ti prevagne.... Tako smo i mi dvoumili između dva, ali Ines mi je jako slatko, kratko, jasno i lijepo....
*belana*  :Kiss:  i ja..... mogu ti reći samo jedno, imaš prekrasno ime....

----------


## IMD

ja kad budem imala curicu zvat će se Tena, to mi je prekrasno ime..

----------


## llella

naša bude Hana, volim kratka imena jer ja imam dugo
L. je htjela da bude Nola, ali smo se dogovorili za Hanu

----------


## Peterlin

Ja se koji put zapitam gdje su nestala naša lijepa imena Ljerka, Slavica, Jasna i slično... iako mi nisu bila na popisu. Evo, spominjem, možda se nekome dopadne.

----------


## zekana

Meni je stalno na pameti moj tata i njegova VIVIJA- svi mu se smiju, ali meni je to simpatično jer se od malena sjećam da je pričao o tom imenu... a aaaaaa tajo moj!

----------


## BuBA

> ja kad budem imala curicu zvat će se Tena, to mi je prekrasno ime..


I meni, to je i naš odabir ako dobijemo seku ikad  :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mishekica

> Ja se koji put zapitam gdje su nestala naša lijepa imena Ljerka, Slavica, Jasna i slično... iako mi nisu bila na popisu. Evo, spominjem, možda se nekome dopadne.


Meni je Ljerka super zbog Matoša.  :Heart:

----------


## nela08

Mi se nikako, ali nikako ne možemo dogovoriti, ja bi trenutno da bude Tena (iako imam jako dugačak popis i baš sam se sklona prilagoditi željama), ali MM se sviđa samo Ana i eventualno Lora, dok seka svaki dan ima novu ideju (Tonka, Ena, Tia, Matilda....).

----------


## saritasarita

Dora ili Eva?

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Ljerka super zbog Matoša.


Da, da... a ja ne znam ni jednu koju ne zovu Lela, he he he...

----------


## mishekica

> Dora ili Eva?


Kod mene Dora ima veliku prednost.  :Smile:

----------


## centar

Kod mene Eva  :Smile:  

Na listi za drugo dijete <3

----------


## Tiziana

> Dora ili Eva?


Ako ce u prezimenu imati slovo R onda Eva, a ako je prezime bez slova R onda Dora

----------


## mishekica

Meni i dalje Dora.  :Grin:  Ali ja zapravo volim i dužu verziju tog imena - Dorotea ili Teodora. Oboje znači Božji dar (ako ti je bitno značenje). Dora je samo dar.  :Grin:

----------


## Lira

Eva, divno ime.
Još ne mogu prežaliti što se moja cura tako ne zove.

----------


## artep

Naša princezica će se zvati Ana!
Još prije 8 godina kada sam prvi puta bila trudna to ime je bilo namjenjeno za curu,ali kako su u međuvremenu rođena dva muškića....ali evo ostali smo dosljedni i dalje nam se sviđa Ana!

----------


## sophie girafe

Noelia

----------


## Smajlich

Kod nas je dosad prevladavalo Marijeta, ali nekako nam sad nije naj, naj...Tražimo neko kraće, a da paše uz Roko. Meni se sviđa Nera ili Marita, mm-u još kraće tipa Iva, Nia, Tea... lijepo mi je i Gita. Hm......Ponosni braco bi da se seka zove Pepa, po njegovoj omiljenoj Pepi Pig  :Rolling Eyes:  srećom je curica, inače bi bio George  :Grin:

----------


## bijelko

od nabrojanog uz Roko mi najbolje paše Nera. volim slovo r, ne mogu si pomoći.
mi i dalje nemamo ideje, pogotovo jer ne znamo spol pa moramo za oboje smisliti. vrti mi se svašta po glavi, ali mislim da ću morati prvo vidjeti bebu

----------


## mimi 25

> volim slovo r, ne mogu si pomoći.


 :Very Happy:  ima nas jos koji volimo odredjena slova.
Ovako i ja kazem da volim slovo L, pa me ponekad cudno gledaju. 
Kao, kako mozes voliti neko slovo  :Shock: 
Meni slovo L sva djeca imaju/ce ga imati u imenu i to mi je bio uvijet za odabir imena.  Nekako mi je lijepo, tecno, milo.....

----------


## tockica

Eva mi je puno ljepše ime nego Dora. Razlog je možda i to što ke Dora jako često ime u poslojednjih godinu dana pa mi je već malo i dosadilo

----------


## mishekica

> Kod nas je dosad prevladavalo Marijeta, ali nekako nam sad nije naj, naj...Tražimo neko kraće, a da paše uz Roko. Meni se sviđa Nera ili Marita, mm-u još kraće tipa Iva, Nia, Tea... lijepo mi je i Gita. Hm......Ponosni braco bi da se seka zove Pepa, po njegovoj omiljenoj Pepi Pig  srećom je curica, inače bi bio George


Meni je Marijeta apsolutni broj jedan.  :Heart:

----------


## bijelko

> Ako ce u prezimenu imati slovo R onda Eva, a ako je prezime bez slova R onda Dora


i ovo mi je bitno. naše prezime je bezlično, baš mu treba neko jako ime da bi ga se primjetilo.
mada, u ovom slučaju bih se teško odlučila jer mi je Eva taaaaako lijepo a Dora ima R, to sam već napisala da bi trebalo biti u imenu

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kod nas je dosad prevladavalo Marijeta, ali nekako nam sad nije naj, naj...Tražimo neko kraće, a da paše uz Roko. Meni se sviđa Nera ili Marita, mm-u još kraće tipa Iva, Nia, Tea... lijepo mi je i Gita. Hm......Ponosni braco bi da se seka zove Pepa, po njegovoj omiljenoj Pepi Pig  srećom je curica, inače bi bio George


margita  :Grin:

----------


## sarazg33

Naša princeza će se zvati Anastasia...braco je rekao da će je zvati Ana,usvakom slučaju oba imena nam se sviđaju...

----------


## pipi-lipi

Često starija braća i sestre zapnu za neko ime i to onda bude to, što je kod nas slučaj. 
Marta odredila Marka!

----------


## buba klara

Tinka

----------


## anabanana

meni je lipo ime Linda  :Smile:

----------


## anita rain

> ima nas jos koji volimo odredjena slova.
> Ovako i ja kazem da volim slovo L, pa me ponekad cudno gledaju. 
> Kao, kako mozes voliti neko slovo 
> Meni slovo L sva djeca imaju/ce ga imati u imenu i to mi je bio uvijet za odabir imena.  Nekako mi je lijepo, tecno, milo.....


Potpisujem *mimi* ja isto volim slovo L u imenu, nekako daje neku notu u izgovoru. Mojih oboje djece imaju slovo L u imenu, ali eto treće neće, jer ime *Julija* koje smo htjeli, dobilo je toliko popratnih nadimaka, da mi se više ne sviđa  :Sad:  i znam da bi je svi zvali koje kakvim izvedenicama, jer je takva sredina u kojoj živim...A i uvijek mi je za  mrvicu prevladavalo ime *Ines* tako da svi četvero jednoglasno čekamo *Ines*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BuBA

Meni je Emili predivno! :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Emili predivno!


X, ali u muškoj varijanti (da je bila cura, možda bi bila baš Emili).

Moj mlađi se tako zove i jako mu se dopada njegovo ime (nema ih puno).

----------


## nana0501

Mi smo sad tek saznali da je cura pa je izbor izmedu Nora, Nera, Nina i Nastasja

----------


## Smajlich

> margita


Baš mi je mater to predložila neki dan i baš mi je lipo!  :Yes:

----------


## fingertips

Sara, odabrali ste predivno ime!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mala-vila

Nola mi je lijepo

----------


## donna

nama za koji dan stiže TIA  :Very Happy:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

na 46 stranica nema imena koje smo predvidjeli ukoliko dobijemo treću ovčicu, nevjerojatno  :Cool:

----------


## apricot

daj, ofco, pa ne buš opet curicu  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

daj, ofco, pa ne buš opet curicu  :Smile:

----------


## mona

> Eva, divno ime.
> Još ne mogu prežaliti što se moja cura tako ne zove.


moja kćer se zove Eva.odlučila sam da će mi se tako zvati kćer još u srednjoj školi kada sam upoznala sestru frendice koja se je tako zvala.I to mi je bila jedina Eva u životu jako dugo.Sada ih već ima

----------


## sarazg33

> Sara, odabrali ste predivno ime!!!


tnx draga,pusa

----------


## mačkulina

> Meni je Emili predivno!
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2





> X, ali u muškoj varijanti (da je bila cura, možda bi bila baš Emili).
> 
> Moj mlađi se tako zove i jako mu se dopada njegovo ime (nema ih puno).



pridružujem se.. Emili je tako nježno, romantično i pre pre divno...
Imena na L i ja volim... starija mi ima ime na L, ali mlađoj hvalim te bože dadosmo ono koje baš nema na svakom koraku

----------


## Luna8

Meni je prekrasno ime Tena ali mm ne zeli ni cuti za to, kaze da ga podsjeca na tjesteninu ili nesto tako. Dora mi je isto jaaako lijepo ime ali je precesto. Eva mi se ne svidja nimalo

----------


## centar

ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta. 

mi u razredu nemamo ni jedne marije/martine/marine/mirjane/ivane/petre/lucije/kristine/ane/

----------


## žužy

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
> kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta.


Luca,Roza..

----------


## uporna

Ane, Mirta....

Pitali mi našeg sina kako će se seka zvati a on izvalio Donatela - mislim pa nismo iz obitelji Versace a od kuda njemu to ime nemamo pojma
Uglavnom na moje prijedloge Una, Sara, Klara (tjestenina isto mm komentirao) i još neke sve je muž odbio kao neprihvatljive i naglasio da se dijete neće zvati kratkim imenima Pia, Mia, Kia  (mislim da se ne nađe nitko uvijeđenim citiram njega jer meni su i Pia i Mia lijepa imena) već da mora imati neko "normalno" ime.
On nije predložio niti jedno ime a jedino na koje je rekao da mu se sviđa je Marta. 
Obzirom da imamo vremena možda uleti i koje drugo ime.

----------


## mačkulina

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
> kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta. 
> 
> mi u razredu nemamo ni jedne marije/martine/marine/mirjane/ivane/petre/lucije/kristine/ane/


mare, luce, tonka, ane, anđelina, anđa, Lela (meni je to prekrasno ime a zaboravljeno)

----------


## BuBA

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
> kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta. 
> 
> mi u razredu nemamo ni jedne marije/martine/marine/mirjane/ivane/petre/lucije/kristine/ane/


Marijeta, Zora, Kate, Anđela... :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## apricot

Jaka

----------


## matahari

Ju ar đoking...Ar ju?
Moja baka je imala susjedu koja se tako zvala. Da bude gora stvar i bila je jaka, krupna, fizički.
Svi su je zvali baba Jaka...




> Jaka

----------


## apricot

to je bila jedna od opcija za Zrina
Jurja ili Jaka

ja volim narodna imena
što starija, što izvornija, to bolja

----------


## matahari

Jurja mi je jako lijepo. Jaka mi je... preopisno?!?!





> to je bila jedna od opcija za Zrina
> Jurja ili Jaka
> 
> ja volim narodna imena
> što starija, što izvornija, to bolja

----------


## martinaP

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
> kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta. 
> 
> mi u razredu nemamo ni jedne marije/martine/marine/mirjane/ivane/petre/lucije/kristine/ane/


Ajme, kad sam ja mužu za Zrinku predložila da bude Cvita, rekao mi je daje to ime za kravu  :Rolling Eyes: . Ali tu su krave fakat  Cvete, Jagode i Ružice...

----------


## Kosjenka

Jurka, Šimka...

----------


## apricot

> Jurja mi je jako lijepo. Jaka mi je... preopisno?!?!


sa dugačkim a, meni je jako lijepo

----------


## beilana

Mi smo se odlucili za tenu i odtad kupujemo sve gdje vidimo tena, npr tjesteninu, lisnato tijesto, brasno... i to me uopce ne smeta. Meni je npr fora vidjet neki proizvod s mojim imenom  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Roza  :Zaljubljen:  - nadamo se jednoj, jednom

----------


## Peterlin

> to je bila jedna od opcija za Zrina
> Jurja ili Jaka
> 
> ja volim narodna imena
> što starija, što izvornija, to bolja


Da li je Jaka oblik imena Agata? Tako mi se zvala dedina sestra (Međimurje). U Podravini češći je oblik Jaga ili Jagica, ali tak zovu i žene koje se zovu Agnes ili Agneza. Kad bolje razmislim, sva su ta imena i te kako upotrebljiva i danas.

U Sloveniji Agneze zovu Neža.

----------


## kina

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
> kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta. 
> 
> mi u razredu nemamo ni jedne marije/martine/marine/mirjane/ivane/petre/lucije/kristine/ane/


Karmela i Loreta

----------


## Smajlich

Mi smo odlučili, bit će Nera  :Zaljubljen: ...paše nam uz prezime, a i stariji braco se slaže, dakle,  Roko&Nera.

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi smo odlučili, bit će Nera ...paše nam uz prezime, a i stariji braco se slaže, dakle,  Roko&Nera.


Živjela kontesa!  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

Živjela!  :Grin:

----------


## mislava

Možda Luja?

----------


## buba klara

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
> kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta. 
> 
> mi u razredu nemamo ni jedne marije/martine/marine/mirjane/ivane/petre/lucije/kristine/ane/


Marijeta, Ecija (Lukrecija), Karmela, Lucija, Etica, Fabjana, Nikolina, Aneta, Margita, Dominika, Paula, Pave...- nabrajam ti imena szatih susjeda i (pra)teta sa jednog srednjodalmatinskog otoka  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

staro šibensko Oršula

----------


## renchy

TIARA-najljepsa kruna svih kruna u vlasnistvu jedne kraljice

----------


## Luna8

> mare, luce, tonka, ane, anđelina, anđa, Lela (meni je to prekrasno ime a zaboravljeno)


Jedno od ovih je moje i nema dana da mi nije doslo da se ubijem zbog toga  :No:  

Iako koristim malo uljepsanu verziju, ali ipak osobna ne laze   :gaah:

----------


## mačkulina

> Jedno od ovih je moje i nema dana da mi nije doslo da se ubijem zbog toga  
> 
> Iako koristim malo uljepsanu verziju, ali ipak osobna ne laze



biće da si Anđa  :Smile:

----------


## Luna8

> biće da si Anđa


 :Grin:  
Nisam, ali je jednako gadno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vissnja

meni je Anđa prelepo ime
moja se ćera zove Nađa ali je samu sebe kao beba zvala Anđa
par puta smo požalili što joj baš to ime nismo dali

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jedno od ovih je moje i nema dana da mi nije doslo da se ubijem zbog toga  
> 
> Iako koristim malo uljepsanu verziju, ali ipak osobna ne laze


Meni je baš polovica od tih imena u užem izboru za dijete ako bude curica u biti ne sviđaju mi se toliko ove verzije koje počinju na A (a i nisu baš karakteristične za ovo podneblje, više za Dalmaciju

----------


## Luna8

> Meni je baš polovica od tih imena u užem izboru za dijete ako bude curica u biti ne sviđaju mi se toliko ove verzije koje počinju na A (a i nisu baš karakteristične za ovo podneblje, više za Dalmaciju


Molim vas nemojte to radit svom djetetu. 
Od svakog ovog se moze prolongirati ime i dobiti ljepsa verzija, npr: Marina, Marija, Lucija, Antonija, Ana, Andjela....a li da se bas zove Mare, Ane, Luce, Andje to je stvarno uzassss  :Shock:

----------


## Mali Mimi

A vidiš meni su baš simpa te kraće verzije, što je nekome užas drugom se baš sviđa...moje je ime dugačko i mene to baš nervira

----------


## nina285

Evo da se i ja pridružim sa imenom za svoju curicu...ja sam izabrala Eleonora (Ela)  :Smile: 
Baš mi je posebno i snažno ime :Heart:

----------


## bijelko

> Mi smo odlučili, bit će Nera ...paše nam uz prezime, a i stariji braco se slaže, dakle,  Roko&Nera.


jako lijepo

mi i dalje nismo smislili, ne znamo ni spol pa da si malo olakšamo
mislim, imamo imena koja su u igri ali ćemo očito odabrati kad se beba rodi  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> Evo da se i ja pridružim sa imenom za svoju curicu...ja sam izabrala Eleonora (Ela) 
> Baš mi je posebno i snažno ime



Najljepše! Tako se zove moja kćerkica - Ela. <3

----------


## Jadranka

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : ))) 
> kad sam ja rodila nijedne cvite nije bilo, a sad ih ima bas dosta. 
> 
> mi u razredu nemamo ni jedne marije/martine/marine/mirjane/ivane/petre/lucije/kristine/ane/


Lukrica (Lukre, Lukrecija), Domina, Filomena (File), Paškvica, Kate - to su imena moje prabake i njenih sestara. 

A cuj sa druge otocne strane, nona i sestre: Drenka, Ksenija, Ruzarija (Rožarija) i Bosiljka.

Evo i didinih sestara: Vinka, Anka, Jelka, i Lodovika (Lodi).

Meni Lukrica najlipse.

----------


## Jadranka

> Lukrica (Lukre, Lukrecija), Domina, Filomena (File), Paškvica, Kate - to su imena moje prabake i njenih sestara. 
> 
> A cuj sa druge otocne strane, nona i sestre: Drenka, Ksenija, Ruzarija (Rožarija) i Bosiljka.
> 
> Evo i didinih sestara: Vinka, Anka, Jelka, i Lodovika (Lodi).
> 
> Meni Lukrica najlipse.


 Zaboravih tetu Marijetu  :Smile:  to mi je isto lijepo ime. A i Mareta. I Magda  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

Marijeta je super!
Vidiš, ja u slavoniji za neka od ovih imena nisam ni čula, a baš su mi lijepa

----------


## MoMo

> Lukrica (Lukre, Lukrecija), Domina, Filomena (File), Paškvica, Kate - to su imena moje prabake i njenih sestara. 
> 
> A cuj sa druge otocne strane, nona i sestre: Drenka, Ksenija, Ruzarija (Rožarija) i Bosiljka.
> 
> Evo i didinih sestara: Vinka, Anka, Jelka, i Lodovika (Lodi).
> 
> Meni Lukrica najlipse.


Vinka  :Heart: 

Moja L ima vec ime i za brata i za sestru ( ali ni brata ni sestre ni na vidiki  :Sad:  ) MM jos nije predocila prijedloge a meni su super. Za sestru izbor joj nije Vinka.
Ali o tom potom....

----------


## apricot

> Lukrica (Lukre, Lukrecija), Domina, Filomena (File), Paškvica, Kate - to su imena moje prabake i njenih sestara. 
> 
> A cuj sa druge otocne strane, nona i sestre: Drenka, Ksenija, Ruzarija (Rožarija) i Bosiljka.
> 
> Evo i didinih sestara: Vinka, Anka, Jelka, i Lodovika (Lodi).
> 
> Meni Lukrica najlipse.


ajme, kakva krasna imena!

----------


## mislava

sjetila sam se i imena Pavla - meni je prelijepo i za bebu i za staru baku  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> A vidiš meni su baš simpa te kraće verzije, što je nekome užas drugom se baš sviđa...moje je ime dugačko i mene to baš nervira


mene osobno iznenađuje i nerviraju roditelji koji djetetu dugačko ime (npr Leonarda, Dorotea, Aleksandra) *pa to isto dijete onda zovu kraćim* (Lea, Tea, Sandra)...
pa pobogu zašto?
zašto mu nisu odmah dali kratko ime (izvedenica dugog Lea, Tea, Sandra) i mirna Bosna...

meni je to najblesavije kada čujem.. eto iskreno

----------


## mačkulina

> Jedno od ovih je moje i nema dana da mi nije doslo da se ubijem zbog toga  
> 
> Iako koristim malo uljepsanu verziju, ali ipak osobna ne laze


ja te u jednu ruku razumijem. Ja imam staro ali baš strao ime... ima ga svaka druga na Mirogoju uglavnom.. ime se više uopće ne daje djeci..
iskreno trebalo mi je dugo dugo vremena da ga prihvatim...
u mojoj generaciji su se zvale Sanje, Ivane, Gordane... i da stalno sam slušala kako je Sanja, Ivana često a moje rijetko... i što stim?
Pa ni sve Sanje ni Ivane nisu iste niti svima isto stoji...
Da dok sam bila mlađa smetalo me je zašto se zovem kako zovem... ja sam ime dobila po baki i prabaki... tek sam ga unazad par godina prihvatila (ne zavoljela - već prihvatila)i sad mi je ok.

Ali isto mi je ružno čuti u 21 stoljeću da se mala curica zove Anđa ili dečko Vuk... neznam valjda stotine ukusa :ne zna:

Mislim da će moja djeca u 21 stoljeću odrastati u svijetu bez granica.... mojim imenom su  njemci lomili jezik, amerikanci speluju i ne kuže... ja sam svojoj djeci dala imena koja su svugdje zastupljena i ne mislim da su time postali bezlični ili da im imenom sam uskratila osobnost...

----------


## centar

meni je pavle u top 3 imena za decka, ali ne bih curici dala pavla, luka... 

nisam znala da je ecija staro dalmatinsko ime, zapravo sam cula za tek dvije ecije (voditeljica, glumica) i super mi je : )

----------


## buba klara

> meni je pavle u top 3 imena za decka, ali ne bih curici dala pavla, luka... 
> 
> nisam znala da je ecija staro dalmatinsko ime, zapravo sam cula za tek dvije ecije (voditeljica, glumica) i super mi je : )


Ecija je skraćeno od Lukrecija (barem kod nas su Ecije Lukre, Lukrice, odnosno Lukrecije)

----------


## Jadranka

evo sam se dosjetila i imena sestara od drugog dide:
Lavinija i Mafalda (bas su mi ta imena  :Heart: )

plus jos par iz obitelji i sa otoka: 
Toninka (Tonina, Tončica, Tonka), Dobrila (to mi isto super), Keti, Perica, Mande (Mandica), Livka, Pave (Pavica), Milica

----------


## zvrkica_2010

Mi smo na početku željeli Asja! ALI su se svi zgražali, čak su je počeli zvat pasja  :Sad:  i onda smo odustali... sad imamo u izboru Nicol i Vanessa! Mislim da će na kraju biti Vanessa!

----------


## apricot

drži se ti asje

----------


## Dalm@

> ima li netko prijedlog za zensko ime, dalmatinsko, malo rjeđe. (pisem u notes : )))


Jolanda, Filomena, Fedra, Beata, Dumina, Šimica, Antica, Perina...

----------


## Jadranka

> drži se ti asje


X Asja je bas predivno  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

> Mi smo se odlucili za tenu i odtad kupujemo sve gdje vidimo tena, npr tjesteninu, lisnato tijesto, brasno... i to me uopce ne smeta. Meni je npr fora vidjet neki proizvod s mojim imenom


kao jedna nositeljica tog imena mogu ti reći da brašno i oblatne nisu nikakav problem  :Smile:  ali kad sam otkrila uloške za inkontinenciju  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> X Asja je bas predivno


JOš jedan glas za Asju!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cikla

I meni je Asja mnogo lepše od Nicol i Vanessa.

----------


## ZO

ja se grozim imena za koje ne znam kako se pišu

npr. ovo zadnje

reći će da se zove Vanessa

ali sa dva s

kaj će to morat svaki put govorit ili će joj svako pisat kako misli

ja imam susjeda Marka

koji se piše Marco  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sirius Black

> I meni je Asja mnogo lepše od Nicol i Vanessa.


i meni je asja ljepše

isto ne volim imena za koja ne znam kako se pišu ni strana imena napisana kao hrvatska. nikol/nicol mi je posebno bezveze, jer bi originalno bilo nicole

----------


## ZO

tu oko mene ima svega

Anna Mary jedna druga susjeda, meni to šašavo

a prezime čisto dugačko rvacko

ne paše nikako i ajde ga napiši 

al dobro, svatko sam bira, uvijek ostaje opcija kad odrasteš da ispraviš nepromišljenost svojih roditelja ( da ne kažem nešto gore )... :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni je to s Nicol bezveze (ispada ko da je netko nepismen), a ne znam što bih rekla za ova strana imena sviđaju mi se ali mi nije fora kad su roditelji naši pa imaju Marca, Lucu, Vanessu itd.

----------


## beilana

> kao jedna nositeljica tog imena mogu ti reći da brašno i oblatne nisu nikakav problem  ali kad sam otkrila uloške za inkontinenciju


Eto, slatko  :Smile:  bar budes znala koja marka ulozaka ti treba  :Smile:  ima i herbicid tena, al upravo ga povlace s trzista. Meni to sve bas slatko

----------


## centar

a meni je bas bzvz kad su ljudi lijeni pitati/zapamtiti/ namjerno krivo pisu necije ime. 
ja imam strano ime koje se moze pisati bez y i u inozemstvu. postoji s y, postoji bez. 
kod nas ako mi ne stave y, onda obavezno dodaju neki sufiks -e, -ina...
a ja obozavam svoje ime i nikad ga ne bih mijenjala ni za jedno drugo. nedavno sam citala da nas ima 80-ak u hrvatskoj s ovim imenom ,a ja znam samo jednu curicu koja je ime dobila po meni < 3

moja cura isto ima strano ime koje se pise s dva S. tako se pise i nista drugo osim toga meni nema smisla. 
nevjerojatno kako djeca sve normalno prihvate, svi uredno i tocno ispunjavaju pozivnice za rođendan, pisu poruke, a samo se neka zena iz racunovodstva i slicno uvijek nađe praviti blesava ili mozda je blesava ( da ne kazem nesto gore).

----------


## cikla

Upoznala sam devojčicu koja se zove Ea.  :neznam:

----------


## centar

Ea se i meni i mm sviđa. Prekrasno ime. I mi znamo jednu curicu koja ga nosi : )

----------


## ZO

kad mi dođe roditelj na upis i kaže da se dijete zove npr. Vanesa 

ako ne kaže da se piše sa dva s ja ću napisat sa jednim s, pa nije zbog toga nitko blesav

ili spomenuta Nicol/Nikol, otkud da znam kako se piše

ili onaj Marco/Marko

----------


## centar

u redu, oni ce ti to i reci. kao sto smo i mi rekli nasoj ex odgajateljici, pa je ona uporno pisala s jednim S i to svaki put, iz mjeseca u mjesec.. covjek pomisli da joj nisu sve na broju. pa vec su ju i djeca pocela ispravljati.

s druge strane, mi smo emmi, uvijek pisali pozivnice na emma, tako se dijete zove i nemam ja sto diskutirati o tome kako i zasto.

----------


## ZO

ja ne ulazim tko se i zašto odlučio na kakvo ime

ja iz svoje perspektive razmišljam da bi mi bilo naporno svaki put kad bi mi netko zapisivao ime govoriti da se zovem npr. emma sa dva m jer bi svatko napisao sa jednim

ali to sam ja

nekome drugome to je možda gušt i okej

----------


## ZO

ali evo baš bi tebe pitala, ali stvarno

koja ti je razlika između ema i emma - jel ti to uopće ima veze jedno s drugim, kako si odlučila baš emma, ne zvuči mi kao uobičajeno, tebi možda da, ne provociram fakat pitam

izgovor je identičan....

----------


## centar

ja nemam emmu.  :Smile:  
to je curka iz vrtica.

----------


## ZO

aha, sad vidim, ima dva s

vjerojatno se može postavit isto pitanje....

----------


## centar

ja sam za ime svoje curice vec napisala da je strano ime i tako se pise i na engleskom i na latinskom i meni bez tog drugog S ne izgleda potpuno, a mislim da onda ne bi imalo ni znacenje koje smo htjeli da ima.

----------


## ZO

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...a-pavla_315732

baš sam nešto zgodno pročitala

i jad sad recite da neka djeca neće pitat roditelje jel su bili napušeni kad su im davali imena...ma stvarno....

ajde uz rezervu da nisu svi hrvati

----------


## Beti3

Ja imam dva "l" u imenu. Tako su roditelji odredili, ime je talijansko i ni slučajno ne bih njihov izbor mijenjala.

No, svaki put moram reći da je sa 2 l( dva L a ne I  :Wink: , samo u sredini. U stvari kažem kad je nešto službeno u pitanju, a kad nije, ne kažem. Pa imam različita imena na papirima. 

Ponekad me je sram naglasiti dva"l", jer pomislim da će reći da se pravim važna, kao da je bitno jedno ili dva slova. Isto se čita, ali - službeno ime je službeno. A zar da mami kažem što nije zapisala samo jedno "l"? Ja joj to ne bih rekla. Ustvari, ime je moje i meni dobro.

Djeci smo dali jednoznačna imena, bez duplih slova, bez stranih slova, ali takva da ih mogu pročitati i u bijelom svijetu. Normalna, relativno rjeđa i nadam se da su zadovoljni njima.

----------


## apricot

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Orka je na popisu!
moram zaštititi ime!

----------


## Elly

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Orka je na popisu!


I Erin. 

Sto se mene tice, nek' se siri.  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Elly

> Ja imam dva "l" u imenu. Tako su roditelji odredili, ime je talijansko i ni slučajno ne bih njihov izbor mijenjala.
> 
> No, svaki put moram reći da je sa 2 l( dva L a ne I , samo u sredini. U stvari kažem kad je nešto službeno u pitanju, a kad nije, ne kažem. Pa imam različita imena na papirima. 
> 
> Ponekad me je sram naglasiti dva"l", jer pomislim da će reći da se pravim važna, kao da je bitno jedno ili dva slova. Isto se čita, ali - službeno ime je službeno. A zar da mami kažem što nije zapisala samo jedno "l"? Ja joj to ne bih rekla. Ustvari, ime je moje i meni dobro.
> 
> Djeci smo dali jednoznačna imena, bez duplih slova, bez stranih slova, ali takva da ih mogu pročitati i u bijelom svijetu. Normalna, relativno rjeđa i nadam se da su zadovoljni njima.


Beti, razumijem te. 
I nadodajem, imam frenda koji u HR ima izrazito talijansko ime, no napisano na hrvatski nacin - kad izgovoris, ne razumije se razlika ali na papiru bas bode u oci. 
 IMHO, bolje i "ll" nego napisano 'krivo' - uvijek sam za to da se, ako je vec dano strano ime, barem pise u originalu.
OK, dva slova ili jedno slovo l se bas i ne primjecuje u Hrvatskoj, ali ima drugih primjera (Jessica naspram Đesika i slicno). 

I opet, slazem se s tobom u zadnjoj recenici - dali smo joj ime koje je bez duplih i stranih slova, ali se moze procitati svugdje. A da ce se uvijek naci jedna osoba kojoj je cudno - naci ce se.  :Grin:

----------


## Imogen

Kada bi ste birali izmedu ova dva imena, koje bi ste izabrali? Margarita ili Margareta. Zamislimo da ce obe ove djevojcice imati nadimak (Greta i Rita ili Margo)

----------


## palčica

Margareta.

----------


## cikla

> Margareta.


X

----------


## Sirius Black

I ja sam za Margaretu, iako mi ni to nije baš nešto. Margarita previše podsjeća na piće, a sve ostale izvedenice mi nisu lijepe

----------


## ZO

i ja glasam za Margareta

nadimak: Maržica

----------


## Peterlin

> i ja glasam za Margareta
> 
> nadimak: Maržica


Joj kak je ova Maržica simpatična! Baš je fora... :Heart: 
Inače, da se rodila u mojoj obitelji, bila bi Greta ili GretL. (Baš smo neki dan analizirali obiteljsko stablo - ima mm neki program pa je upisivao; našlo se zanimljivih imena iz starih vremena...)

----------


## Jadranka

Margareta zvana Margita  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

i meni se sviđa Margita

----------


## Boxica

apropo duplih slova u imenu...

moja ljepotica je Ela, ali svi, doslovno baš svi kod nekog upisa me pitaju jel sa dva LL... :Rolling Eyes: 
eto, meni osobno to ide strašno na živce


i ja glasam za Margaretu

----------


## palčica

Margareta je prekrasan, jednostavan, bijeli poljski cvijet. A ja volim cvjetasta imena.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Margareta je prekrasan, jednostavan, bijeli poljski cvijet. A ja volim cvjetasta imena.


Margareta ili Ivančica  :Smile:

----------


## BuBA

Margareta  :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## apricot

margareta  :Heart: 

iako su jedinu margaretu koju sam upoznala, svi zvali - maja

----------


## bijelko

Barbara <3

----------


## Lutonjica

moju margitu uglavnom zovu gita. čak se i ona sama nekad tako zove LOL

----------


## mare41

Lutonjica, za kraticu smo se davno odlučili :Smile: 
inače, dala bi lajk za Maritu (Ritu)
Margaretu koju znam zovu Meri

----------


## Peterlin

> margareta 
> 
> iako su jedinu margaretu koju sam upoznala, svi zvali - maja


Ovo se često dogodi kad dijete ne zna izgovoriti svoje ime, pa samo sebe tako prozove... Tako je moj kolega postao Buco još u djetinjstvu jer nije bio u stanju izgovoriti svoje ime s nekoliko glasova R...  Ne mogu se sjetiti ženskog primjera.

----------


## bijelko

> Ovo se često dogodi kad dijete ne zna izgovoriti svoje ime, pa samo sebe tako prozove... Tako je moj kolega postao Buco još u djetinjstvu jer nije bio u stanju izgovoriti svoje ime s nekoliko glasova R...  Ne mogu se sjetiti ženskog primjera.


ovo se dogodilo u mojoj obitelji i na kraju su svi muški potomci dobivali taj nadimak, i ja bih ga imala da sam muško
lol

----------


## Imogen

> Margareta zvana Margita


Svida mi se Margita.

Hvala svima na odgovorima, i meni se svida Margareta, ali mi se upola manje svida Greta, ali ne mogu nametnuti nadimak. Ali, s tim mogu zivjeti, nije Greta strasno ime.

----------


## Imogen

Edit:





> Svida mi se Margita.
> 
> Hvala svima na odgovorima, i meni se svida Margareta, ali mi se upola manje svida Greta, ali ne mogu nametnuti nadimak. Ali, s tim mogu zivjeti, nije Greta strasno ime...


... dok mi se Margarita svidala manje, kao i nadimak Rita.


Ne svidaju mi se nijedan od ta dva nadimka.

----------


## apricot

a zašto razmišljaš o nadimcima, razmišljaj o imenima

----------


## Peterlin

> ovo se dogodilo u mojoj obitelji i na kraju su svi muški potomci dobivali taj nadimak, i ja bih ga imala da sam muško
> lol


He he he,  zgodno! A tebe onda mogu zvati Bucka, ko Vitomiru Lončar (ako se ne varam).

Uostalom, ima apricot pravo - treba misliti o imenima, ne o nadimcima. Nadimci se ionako zalijepe sami.... Meni je uvijek bilo smiješno kako odraslu stariju osobu zovu "teta Beba" ili "Seka", ali to je ista priča - zalijepio joj se nadimak u djetinjstvu, a obitelji ne pada na pamet da je drugačije zovu.

Možemo mi probati "peglati" ali to je potpuno nepredvidivo. Uostalom, nije mi se jednom dogodilo da za ljude koje godinama poznajem po nadimku otkrijem da se "pišu" drugačije.

----------


## bijelko

> He he he,  zgodno! A tebe onda mogu zvati Bucka, ko Vitomiru Lončar (ako se ne varam).
> 
> Uostalom, ima apricot pravo - treba misliti o imenima, ne o nadimcima. Nadimci se ionako zalijepe sami.... Meni je uvijek bilo smiješno kako odraslu stariju osobu zovu "teta Beba" ili "Seka", ali to je ista priča - zalijepio joj se nadimak u djetinjstvu, a obitelji ne pada na pamet da je drugačije zovu.
> 
> Možemo mi probati "peglati" ali to je potpuno nepredvidivo. Uostalom, nije mi se jednom dogodilo da za ljude koje godinama poznajem po nadimku otkrijem da se "pišu" drugačije.


nisu se sjetili, inače bih stvarno bila bucka (najbolje mi je što su svi mršavi, i ja sam bila kao dijete)

i to, oduvijek curu znam kao Slavicu, kad saznam da joj je ime sasvim drugačije, ni slično Slavici. Ne znam točno zašto.

I moj svekar je došao upisati kćer Suzanu, kad je došao u matični nije se mogao sjetiti šta su se dogovorili osim da je na S... Pošto je padao snijeg nazvao ju je Snježana.... sveki se šokirala! Sreća pa je ime lijepo, moglo mu je tko zna što pasti na pamet
lol

----------


## Kosjenka

mogla mu je napamet pasti Kiša  :Smile: .
Ja znam dosta ljudi koje zovu skroz drugačije od imena. Imam tetu Anu, i tako ja otkrijem jednog dana da je Ana zapravo Vesna. Njezinoj baki se nije svidjelo Vesna pa ju je prozvala Ana, i tako ju familija zove Ana.

----------


## flopica

> He he he,  zgodno! A tebe onda mogu zvati Bucka, ko Vitomiru Lončar (ako se ne varam).
> 
> Uostalom, ima apricot pravo - treba misliti o imenima, ne o nadimcima. Nadimci se ionako zalijepe sami.... Meni je uvijek bilo smiješno kako odraslu stariju osobu zovu "teta Beba" ili "Seka", ali to je ista priča - zalijepio joj se nadimak u djetinjstvu, a obitelji ne pada na pamet da je drugačije zovu..



meni je lijepo i margareta i margarita i margita i marita

o nadimcima uopće ne treba razmišljati, čemu?
Peterlin ja poznajem jednu teta "Curicu"  :Laughing: 
kad sam bila klinka vodila me frendica i njena mama koja je prijateljica s tetom curicom da je upoznam
ja sam očekivala neko mitsko biće - pola žena, pola curica s kečkama
kad tamo, odrasla žena s brkovima, ijuuuuuu

----------


## Peterlin

> nisu se sjetili, inače bih stvarno bila bucka (najbolje mi je što su svi mršavi, i ja sam bila kao dijete)
> 
> i to, oduvijek curu znam kao Slavicu, kad saznam da joj je ime sasvim drugačije, ni slično Slavici. Ne znam točno zašto.
> 
> *I moj svekar je došao upisati kćer Suzanu, kad je došao u matični nije se mogao sjetiti šta su se dogovorili osim da je na S... Pošto je padao snijeg nazvao ju je Snježana.... sveki se šokirala! Sreća pa je ime lijepo, moglo mu je tko zna što pasti na pamet*
> lol


Nekaj slično sam čula u široj obitelji - dogovor je bio da se dijete zove Renata, ali je muž do matičnog ureda zaboravio, pa je ispala Romana (valjda sam dobro zapamtila, ali bitna je priča).

Ont. oba imena su bila popularna u moje vrijeme, šezdesetih, a i danas su lijepa i odgovarala bi mi za malu djevojčicu.

Što se tiče nadimaka i prigodne promjene imena Slavice - maminu kumu su tak zvali, a ime joj je Alojzija (prijevod je Vjekoslava, valjda, bit će da je to u pitanju... Isto, kolega ima sina Miroslava, a zovu ga Fric, kao što su i Krležu zvali)

----------


## n.grace

meni je Veronika prelijepo  :Heart: 
i Anastazija, Katarina, Leonora
uglavnom mi se sviđaju dugačka i starinska imena, tako mi se zovu i cure, a zovemo ih uglavnom nadimcima
zanimljivo da stariju curu u školi zovu uglavnom imenom, ne nadimkom

od kraćih mi je prelijepo Katja
a sjetila sam se još jednog rijetkog i posebnog - Ivna

----------


## Kalfa

Hej meni su lijepa imena :Lota , Dita i Bruna <3 Sto vi mislite?

----------


## Imogen

> a zašto razmišljaš o nadimcima, razmišljaj o imenima


Mamina prijateljica se zove Greta. Ako malu nazovem Margareta, i na kraju je zovu Greta, ispast ce da mi mamina prijateljica vise znaci od mame. A mamino mi se ime nimalo ne svida.

----------


## Kalfa

Sto mislite o Lota , Dita i Bruna?

----------


## Imogen

Svida mi se Lota. Jos bolje je Lotte.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hej meni su lijepa imena :Lota , Dita i Bruna <3 Sto vi mislite?


Lota!  :Heart: 

To mi je bila prijateljica iz djetinjstva, ali se odselila pa nemam pojma što je s njom.

Bruna - pa ne znam, Bruno za dečka ok, ali za curu mi je nategnuto.

Dita - podsjeća me na jednu sf priču koju sam čitala prije 100 godina, ok za lik iz knjige, nekako mi ne sjeda za dijete.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Molim vas nemojte to radit svom djetetu. 
> Od svakog ovog se moze prolongirati ime i dobiti ljepsa verzija, npr: Marina, Marija, Lucija, Antonija, Ana, Andjela....a li da se bas zove Mare, Ane, Luce, Andje to je stvarno uzassss



znam da je bolje prešutjeti, ali uvijek okinem na ovakve komentare...
nazovi ti lipo svoje dite MaryLooLeeAnnEmma  :Cool:  a ja ću svoju zvat i pisat Mare jer eto meni je i svima nama tako baš najljepše :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

Ne znam je l bilo ali predlažem - Matija - kao žensko ime (južnjačko) - meni je bilo među favoritima, no MM nije htio jer živimo u ZG, a tu je Matija muško ime... iako znam za jednu malu Matiju u Zagrebu....

----------


## apricot

> Mamina prijateljica se zove Greta. Ako malu nazovem Margareta, i na kraju je zovu Greta, ispast ce da mi mamina prijateljica vise znaci od mame. A mamino mi se ime nimalo ne svida.


to možda samo tebi tako može ispasti.
vjerujem da nikome drugome to ne bi palo na pamet.
ne radi se o osobama, radi se o imenima.

----------


## mare41

> znam da je bolje prešutjeti, ali uvijek okinem na ovakve komentare...
> nazovi ti lipo svoje dite MaryLooLeeAnnEmma  a ja ću svoju zvat i pisat Mare jer eto meni je i svima nama tako baš najljepše


Mare je zakon, a i Ane, Luce itd
što se tiče nadimaka-jedan prijatelj je dobio nadimak u srednjoj koji je sasvim drugo ime, nema veze s njegovim ama baš nikakve, i dan danas ga neki tako zovu (mi pogotovo, imena mu se ni ne sjećamo), iz mog imena ima bar jedno 5 različitih kratica, kako kome paše-tako me zove, a čak nije ni neko maštovito ime

----------


## n.grace

Lota je lijepo ime
a Mare je baš posebno  :Heart: , a i Luce, Ane... baš su mekana i ženstvena

----------


## flopica

Lota je nježno i romantično
Bruna mi je grubo i ne bi bilo moj izbor za curu
Dita - Von Teese - ne za dijete


Vrijeska  :Klap:

----------


## sss

Znam djevojku koja se usred Zagreba zove Luca. To joj je ime i uopće mi ne pada na pamet da se mogla zvati Lucija.

----------


## mimi 25

> Svida mi se Lota. Jos bolje je Lotte.


Lota je i meni bilo na popisu, ali MM je odmah ulozio veto.
Meni je jako lijepo ime ( kako god se pisalo)

----------


## mimi 25

Nasa Lady se zove Melanie. 
I vec u rodilistu sam dobivala poruke gdje su joj ime pisali i Melani i Melany i Melanie.
Uopce se ne uzrujavam oko toga, svima sam jednom rekla kako se pise. 
U dokumentima ce pisati kako smo odlucili, mi i ona cemo znati kako se pise, a kome je stalo biti ce dovoljno jednom reci.

----------


## Franny

*mimi25*, čestiitam tiiii, pa ti si rodila!!! jeej!!!  :Kiss: 


i našu Chiaru su redovito neki pisali Kijara u porukicama, iako su bili obaviješteni kak se zove i kak se piše, ali ak im je to jedino veselje, neka ih. to samo pokazuje koliko im je stalo.
osobno se vodim time da djetetu daju ime roditelji, a ne da se gleda što će reći okolina, uža (bake, djedovi, tete) ili dalja (prijatelji).

edit: moja je teta, primjerice, rekla da zakaj malu ne nazovemo Klara, jer da ju budu na selu zvaki Kara :O. na kakvom selu?? di sam ja iloi itko moj od kakvog sela??? osim toga, i na selu ljudi čuju kak se dijete zove. ma bezveze totalno.

----------


## beilana

Ne znam zast bi mi sa sela bili budale da nebi mogli upamtit kak se dijete zove?? Koma teta!! Pusa Chiari, ne Klari ni Kari  :Kiss: 

Dita i Lota su mi lijepa imena. Bruna mi je grubo. Doduse da djetetu das bilo koje ime naviknes se i postane najljepse na svijetu. 
A ovo hoce netko djetetu dati ime Mare, Luce, Ane ili Marija, Lucija, Ana, meni je super i jedno i drugo. Ja cu te recimo upoznat kao Luce, ak mi budes simpaticna, bude i ime, ako nebudes, nebude ni ime. Lijepa/ruzna imena su vise stvar jel poznas osobu tog imena i kolko ti se ta osoba svidla. Barem sam ja po sebi to skuzila. 
Sve dok ti baka ne izmisli ime da budes posebna, kao jednoj poznanici (Svizorka), dotle je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Ne dirajte mi Gretu.  :oklagija: 

Moje!

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam djevojku koja se usred Zagreba zove Luca. To joj je ime i uopće mi ne pada na pamet da se mogla zvati Lucija.


Pa normalno!

S mojim sinom su u vrtić išle sestre Mare i Luce - meni se uvijek sviđalo kako su njihovi roditelji držali do tradicije svojih obitelji (kao i mi do svoje, uostalom...)

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne dirajte mi Gretu. 
> 
> Moje!


 :Heart:   To te ja pitam! 

(ne kanim stavljati potpis jer sam po pitanju djece svoje odradila, a eventualnim unucima će imena birati njihovi roditelji)

----------


## BuBA

Meni je Rutva tak super ime, neznam zašto me ljudi čudno gledaju kad to kažem  :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pužić

Kod nas je odluka pala..dolazi nam Iskra.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Rutva tak super ime, neznam zašto me ljudi čudno gledaju kad to kažem 
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2


Bratac Jaglenac i sestrica Rutvica  :Heart: 

S druge strane, da dijete to ime nosi u Indiji, zvalo bi se Anđela.

----------


## RibicaSibica

Mi smo nasu maltezericu nazvali Lota  i svima je preslatko i stalno je zovu Lotica  :Smile:  
Zato cemo nasu curicu nazvati Mara <3

----------


## zvrkica_2010

Mi se napokon odlučili za ime  :Smile:  trebam roditi svaki dan, a nikako se nismo mogli dogovorit... Zvati će se Nicol!  :Smile:  Bila je i Vanessa u igri, ali je ispala  :Razz: 

samo neču prežalit Asja  :Sad:  ali mužu NIKAKO ne sjeda  :Sad:

----------


## mala-vila

> Sto mislite o Lota , Dita i Bruna?


Lota mi je predivno, bilo je u užem izboru kod nas

----------


## sanda1977

kod nas je isto pala odluka zvat će se Maria-Marija...svejedno...i eto nadimka Mare! 
a prva je Ivona-nadimak Ive

----------


## mislava

Natja  :Heart: 
u susjedstvu imamo prekrasnu djevojčicu koja prekrasno nosi svoje ime

----------


## nana0501

Mi smo jos izmedu Nore i Nere jer se braco jos nije odlucio
A na Nora su mi pametni rekli da kakvo je to ime pa to znaci luda bolje bude leonora i svakakve lude ideje jos sam cula
Sveki je predlozila Lana ali mi smo htijeli neko na N za curu da bude kao i moje ime a mali i tata su na D
Bruna je meni lijepo ime kao i Matija, Sasa, Vanja

----------


## katrin23

Mi se trenutno predomisljamo izmedu Leona I Paola.

----------


## BuBA

> Mi se trenutno predomisljamo izmedu Leona I Paola.


Leona  :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kismet

I Leona i Paola su krasna imena, Leona mi je zericu ljepše...

Naša curka će biti Mia, kao neki kompromis...ja sam silno htjela Vitu ili Vivien, ali MM ni čuti za ta imena  :Mad:

----------


## katrin23

I bude Leona, moj malisa je odabrao, I to tak lijepo moze izgovoriti.

----------


## *Tončica

naša curka se zove Taša  :Smile:  meni oduvijek prekrasno, a svekrva ju odbija zvati tim imenom jer joj je grozno.... nikad ga nije izgovorila naglas  :Mad:

----------


## flopica

Taša mi je preprelijepo
babi palac dolje  :Nope: 
*kismet* još malo lobiraj za Vitu

----------


## BuBA

Meni se sviđa i Kaća, al mm ni čut :D

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lola 87

Ja još imam širok izbor..nikako da ga suzim,da neko ime izbacim... Anabella, Teodora, Ariana, Eva, Nadia i Dorotea.... :Confused:  Koje izabrati hmmmm

----------


## Trina

> naša curka se zove Taša  meni oduvijek prekrasno, a svekrva ju odbija zvati tim imenom jer joj je grozno.... nikad ga nije izgovorila naglas



super je ime. A svekrva ti je zločesta

----------


## Sirius Black

> super je ime. A svekrva ti je zločesta


Ma naviknut će se svekrva s vremenom, nije zbog toga zločesta. Meni neka imena nisu tako loša kad ih vidim napisana ali kad ih izgovorim su mi bezveze i treba vremena da se ne osjećam blesavo kad ih izgovaram. Taša mi ne spada u ta imena, ali je blizu  :Predaja: .

Zvuči grozno, ali ja sam izbjegavala izgovoriti ime jedne djevojčice iz susjedstva jer ima muško ime (koje je u zadnje vrijeme popularno davati ženskoj djeci). Sad se djeca češće druže pa sam se navikla, drugo ne preostaje, ali ne paše mi nikako. 
Ako jednog dana moja djeca daju svojoj djeci imena koja će mi biti grozna, znam da će mi trebati neko vrijeme da ih naglas zovem imenom. 

Jbg, ukusi su različiti, meni uopće nije problem ako su imena moje djece nekome katastrofa, isto kao što je i meni jako puno imena ružno.

----------


## Blekonja

> znam da je bolje prešutjeti, ali uvijek okinem na ovakve komentare...
> nazovi ti lipo svoje dite MaryLooLeeAnnEmma  a ja ću svoju zvat i pisat Mare jer eto meni je i svima nama tako baš najljepše


 :Undecided:  
slažem se Vrijeska

najvjerojatnije sad riskiram neke čudne komentare tipa ovoga, ali što kažete na Bartulina? 
naime, ne patim od toga da moram počastiti roditelje i sl. moj muž bi volio počastiti oca, 
(a ima sreće što mi se ime njegovog oca Bartul sviđa  :Smile: )
ali nije uvjet....doduše dolazi mu cura, a ne muškić i ovo je moj prijedlog!

to mi je jedina ženska izvedenica tog imena koja mi se sviđa 
Dalmatinci smo, vidi se zar ne?  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ljepše mi je onda Bartula

Bartulina mi vuče na Hugolinu, Ledolinu i ostale line
ali BArtula mi je baš moćno

----------


## flopica

ma baš jest zločesta
ne zove unuče imenom jer joj je ime grozno  :Rolling Eyes: 

nebi da se zove guzica

jučer sam vidjela jednu Daliju
odmah me osvojilo!

----------


## Sirius Black

> ma baš jest zločesta
> ne zove unuče imenom jer joj je ime grozno 
> 
> nebi da se zove guzica


Ja muža ne zovem imenom iz istog razloga. Mislim, zovem ga, ali mi nakon 13 godina još nije sjelo da mi baš onak lako ide, pa ga zovem skraćeno ili svakako. U društvu ljudi koji ga dobro poznaju, kad govorim o njemu spominjem ime. Inače mi je lakše reći "moj muž" nego odmah ime, za razliku od kolegica koje čim prvi put spomenu ime muža, kasnije nastave u stilu "išli smo x i ja...". A ime uopće nije ružno, ovak napisano bi bilo baš lijepo. Ali je totalno nepraktično za često izgovarati.

----------


## Kosjenka

Dalija mi je divno, a Bartula moćno.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Dalija mi je divno, a Bartula moćno.


Bartulina je ženstvenije, kao Nikolina.

----------


## Kosjenka

A Bartolomea?
Zar nije Bartol izvedenica od Bartolomej?

----------


## Optimist

> nebi da se zove guzica


 :Laughing:

----------


## Elly

Jucer sam bila u rodilistu frendici koja je rodila (deckica). Na odjelu su se rodile ovih dana jos 3 curice, imena su im Beatrice, Emilia i Ginevra.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

pitala sam kćer kako joj se sviđa Bartula
oduševljena je
veli: kako neobično i kako lijepo; to je sigurno neka super žena

----------


## mishekica

> A Bartolomea?


Meni je ljepše od Bartula.

----------


## Blekonja

> Bartulina je ženstvenije, kao Nikolina.


da upravo zato, to sam baš htjela i napisati
Bartula mi je onako više muškasto, pa samim tim vjerojatno i moćnije od Bartuline kako vi kažete, 
a Bartulina mi je i dalmatinskije (šta ću  :Trep trep: )

Bartolomea bi išlo možda kada bi bio BarTOL, ali on je BarTUL  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

ma da
meni baš Bartula ful dalmatinsko
a Bartulina zagrebačko

----------


## Blekonja

> ma da
> meni baš Bartula ful dalmatinsko
> a Bartulina zagrebačko



eto kako smo različiti  :Smile:  baš zanimljivo

----------


## Su1

Nama stize Zoja!!!

----------


## kismet

zoja je prekrasno ime i ima predivno značenje...

*flopica* od moje Vite ništa, Mia mi je "ušla u uho", rekli smo svima i reakcije su super (mada mi to ništa ne predstavlja, nazvali bi je kako mi želimo)

Blekonja - super za  Bartulinu, tako neobično, posebno i slatko, skroz mi paše u južnom podneblju...

Inače, lijepa su mi imena i Olja, Anja, Anastasia, Olivera...

----------


## Peterlin

> Nama stize Zoja!!!


 :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Ja još imam širok izbor..nikako da ga suzim,da neko ime izbacim... Anabella, Teodora, Ariana, Eva, Nadia i Dorotea.... Koje izabrati hmmmm


Ako ti išta pomaže, Dorotea i Teodora (Božji dar) i Nadia mi nisu tako posebna kao preostala tri; Eva mi je prekrasno, Anabella i Ariana lijepa i rijetka...

----------


## Blekonja

> zoja je prekrasno ime i ima predivno značenje...
> 
> *flopica* od moje Vite ništa, Mia mi je "ušla u uho", rekli smo svima i reakcije su super (mada mi to ništa ne predstavlja, nazvali bi je kako mi želimo)
> 
> _Blekonja - super za  Bartulinu, tako neobično, posebno i slatko, skroz mi paše u južnom podneblju..._
> 
> Inače, lijepa su mi imena i Olja, Anja, Anastasia, Olivera...



da to me najviše i privlači jer je neobično i posebno, a i ne bi bilo uobičajeno (bar mislim )

----------


## Imogen

Bartulina mi je ljepse od Bartula.


Imam jos jedno pitanje za vas. Noemi je biblijsko ime. Koliko bi ljudi to prepoznalo? Otprilike.

----------


## Optimist

Noemi  :Zaljubljen:  (http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/Noemi)

----------


## Peterlin

> Bartulina mi je ljepse od Bartula.
> 
> 
> Imam jos jedno pitanje za vas. Noemi je biblijsko ime. Koliko bi ljudi to prepoznalo? Otprilike.


Uobičajeno kod Židova. I sviđa mi se, ime i značenje. Može biti i u obliku Naomi, ali mi Noemi bolje zvuči.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ne dirajte mi Gretu. 
> 
> Moje!


A ne, ipak je moje.  :Smile: 

Bilo je još u igri Vita, ali je ostalo Greta.

Lota mi je super ime.
Samo, malo mi je praktičnije na papiru, kad se izgovara, jezik se nekako uvija čudno.

----------


## nova-zg

Dragi je stranac tak da se nasa imena vrte izmedju Chloe, Nathalie, Alice ili Amelie  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> Dragi je stranac tak da se nasa imena vrte izmedju Chloe, Nathalie, Alice ili Amelie


Chloe ili Amelie  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Dragi je stranac tak da se nasa imena vrte izmedju Chloe, Nathalie, Alice ili Amelie


Alice (from the Wonderland)

----------


## Sirius Black

> Imam jos jedno pitanje za vas. Noemi je biblijsko ime. Koliko bi ljudi to prepoznalo? Otprilike.


Lijepo ime. A koliko bi ljudi prepoznalo da je biblijsko? Mislim da malo, i oni koji su vjernici ne bave se puno čitanjem Starog zavjeta. I moja cura ima biblijsko ime ali to većina ljudi ne zna.

----------


## Elly

@ Imogen, apropos imena Noemi: moji i ja ga recimo prepoznajemo kao biblijsko ime (a nismo vjernici praktikanti, da se tako izrazim); u Italiji bi jako puno ljudi znalo (jer je kao i Naomi, cija je Noemi varijanta, sve cesce ime), i tak... Ne mora ga netko prepoznati kao biblijsko samo zato sto je vjernik, nekako spada u opcu kulturu, (pre)poznavanje opcenito hebrejskih (starozavjetnih) imena, itd.

----------


## Elly

> I moja cura ima biblijsko ime ali to većina ljudi ne zna.


Mozda su generacija Borisa Novkovica i njegove pjesme (ako je ono na koje mislim), pa misle da je s tim povezano... 
Moja najdraza frendica iz djetinjstva se zvala kao tvoja djevojcica.  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

> Dragi je stranac tak da se nasa imena vrte izmedju Chloe, Nathalie, Alice ili Amelie


Moja iskustva s muzem iz druge drzave jesu da je najbolje kad se ime jednako cita, pise i izgovara u obje drzave. I takva imena smo trazili. Ja nemam takvo ime pa si u inozemstvu moram svako toliko ja ispunjavati papire od doktorice ili sluzbenice na salteru, slovkati, obasnjavati davati osobnu da vide kako se to pise. I kad me netko sluzbeno pita kako se zovem e to mi je bas tesko pitanje!

----------


## Elly

Tiziana, sto da ti pricam.... mene su tu prekrstili u talijansku inacicu.  :facepalm:  

A slazem se, ime od curke smo birali tako da se svugdje jednako pise i izgovara. Nije imala problema, ne prekrstavaju ju (iako postoji i tal. inacica), malo im na pocetku neobicno, ali onda se naviknu.  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Daaaa razne š ć i slična slova kako izgovaraju jednom u questuri nisam ni skužila da su mene pozvali, a  da si dodatno zakompliciram život stavila sam talijansko prezime od mm iza svog hrvatskog. Tako da mi i u Hrvatskoj ne bude dosadno kad dajem osobne podatke.

----------


## Elly

Ja nemam sa kvacicom, i svejedno su me prekrstili :jos-jedan-facepalm:

----------


## flopica

upoznala jednu slatku Aureliju, isto fino ime

----------


## Imogen

> upoznala jednu slatku Aureliju, isto fino ime


Doista.

Sto kazete na ime Eliza? Eliza je ime koje je nastalo kao nadimak za Elizabetu. Meni se Elizabeta svida manje nego Eliza, dok je Eliza i moderno i starinsko i krscansko i neobicno. Svida li vam se Eliza?

----------


## naniluc

> upoznala jednu slatku Aureliju, isto fino ime


Slažem se. Osobno volim imena koja završavaju na -ija, ja  :Grin:  -zvuče mi nekak  :alexis:  ( Anastazija, Antonija, Lukrecija, Lucija, Viktorija, Larija...)
Nego, već duže nisam čula da se neka beba zove Valerija, a isto prekrasno ime.

----------


## Jadranka

Valerija Aurelija, po Dioklecijanu  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Eliza je romantično

----------


## apricot

i meni
predivno mi je
još od one bajke o sestri i 11 braće koji su se u labudove pretvarali

----------


## Elly

> Doista.
> 
> Sto kazete na ime Eliza? Eliza je ime koje je nastalo kao nadimak za Elizabetu. Meni se Elizabeta svida manje nego Eliza, dok je Eliza i moderno i starinsko i krscansko i neobicno. Svida li vam se Eliza?


U Italiji je Elisa (pre)cesto ime. Naj-frendica od moje E. se tako zove,  i svi ju zovu Eli.  :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> U Italiji je Elisa (pre)cesto ime. Naj-frendica od moje E. se tako zove,  i svi ju zovu Eli.


Eliza, prekrasno ime, mekano i nježno,   

a tako lijepo uglazbljeno, za vječnost; Beethoven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQTTFUtMSvQ 

i skraćeno Eli zvuči baš moderno i šik :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

nama je stigla Marta, i baš joj odgovara  :Heart:

----------


## Su1

Do30tt smo cekali decka,pa od30-37 curku Zoju.sad u 37tt cura ima pimpek pa opet cekamo Jonu

----------


## lulu-mama

> Do30tt smo cekali decka,pa od30-37 curku Zoju.sad u 37tt cura ima pimpek pa opet cekamo Jonu


Lijepo ime Jona. A moze biti i zensko  :Smile:  (ako se zalomi da nisu dobro vidjeli na uzv)

----------


## zika

*bijelko*, i mi čekamo Martu svaki čas...isto se nadam da ću moći reći da joj baš odgovara, stalno se pitam kakva će biti...  :Heart: 




> nama je stigla Marta, i baš joj odgovara

----------


## frozenbee

Ja sam tu nova  :Smile:  pa vas pozdravljam sve. 
Mi sad svaki dan očekujemo Noru (al već se pretvorila u Noricu svima). Bilo je u igri još i Saša i Katja.
Zoja mi je predivno ime, i Zoa isto.

----------


## bijelko

*zika*, meni je ime divno! okolina se također oduševila. mada mi to ne predstavlja nešto, svejedno je lijepo čuti da ti dijete ima lijepo ime.
sretno kad krene, sigurna sam da će se i kod vas spojiti ime s djevojčicom!

----------


## mishekica

> Do30tt smo cekali decka,pa od30-37 curku Zoju.sad u 37tt cura ima pimpek pa opet cekamo Jonu


 :Laughing: 
I onda se meni netko čudi što nisam htjela znati spol.  :Smile: 
Btw, oba su imena krasna.

----------


## Jadranka

> Btw, oba su imena krasna.


Bome jesu, posebno Zoja!

----------


## Imogen

Nora je prelijepo.

Sto kazete, Marcela ili Marcelina? Smatrate li da je Marcela udomaceno hrvatsko ime ili je jos uvijek talijansko?

----------


## apricot

Marcela je meni lijepo
Marčelina nije nešto što bih dala svojoj kćeri

----------


## bijelko

> Nora je prelijepo.
> 
> Sto kazete, Marcela ili Marcelina? Smatrate li da je Marcela udomaceno hrvatsko ime ili je jos uvijek talijansko?



i ja kažem marcela
ovisi zapravo gdje stanuješ pa će ga ljudi različito gledati, mom tati slavoncu bilo bi talijansko, ovdje gdje živim ne bi

----------


## Jadranka

Marčelina! mi je vezano za istoimenu pjesmu Tome Bebića pa mi je istovremeno i predivno i tuzno  :Sad:  pa ga zbog tog tuznog djela ne bih dala.

----------


## anita rain

Nama je stigla Ines  :Zaljubljen:  i odgovara joj, sva je živahna i razigrana...Mada sam muža neki dan pitala, da li može zamisliti da smo joj dali ime Julija? Rekao je da može, pogledao u kolica i dodao mogu zamisliti da se zvala i Enola...ali ipak ostala je Ines..
Enola mi je lijepo, ali nekako nije za naše podneblje..imam osjećaj da bi svaki puta morala ponoviti 6 puta kako se zove.
Taj slučaj sam imala sa starijom kćeri..kad sam joj prije 16-est godina dala ime Elena, svi bi čuli Helena,pa je već sama naviknula da ponavlja svoje ime, dok ne izbace ono H....

----------


## Smajlić

Meni je Leda još uvijek favorit :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

Leda je prekrasno ime...tako posebno  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

> Leda je prekrasno ime...tako posebno


Da, a znači "vrlo lijepa žena"  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Opet ja s nekim malim pitanjcem.

Bi li vam smetalo ako vase dijete i dijete vase prijateljice djele ime? Ono, namjeravate dijete nazvati Natasa, termin vam je za mjesec dana, i bum! Vasa prijateljica je rodila djevojcicu Natasu. Biste li odustali od imena?

----------


## ZO

ja ne

uopće mi nije bitno tko se tako zove ili koliko ih se tako zove

bio bližnji, daljnji, prijateljica ili netko treći

----------


## apricot

meni bi bilo jako važno  :Smile: 

ali je ime nataša toliko lijepo i danas toliko rijetko... da bih razmislila

----------


## Imogen

> ja ne
> 
> uopće mi nije bitno tko se tako zove ili koliko ih se tako zove
> 
> bio bližnji, daljnji, prijateljica ili netko treći


Mene bi jako zanimalo tko se kako zove, ali nije da bih se mjesala u odluke oko davanju imena. Sutila bih i negativne komentare zadrzala za sebe.

Ono sto sam htjela reci, je da je mnogima vazno da njihovo dijete ne dijeli ime (barem ne s ucenicima u razredu ili u vrticu). Pa pitam kako bi se te osobe snasle u ovakvoj situaciji.

----------


## ZO

moji se zovu ko pola Hrvatske i okolnih zemalja

i stvarno mi to nije važno

ako mi se sviđa ( a to su mi bila lijepa tradicionalna vječna imena ) nikad mi nije palo na pamet da im ne dam ta imena jer se hrpa ljudi tako zove

ja sam pak protivnica traženja različitih imena samo da se ne bi zvali ko hrpa njih, pa onda ispadne neko nevjerojatno ime koje ne bih mogla ni zamislit

----------


## Imogen

Ja imam drugaciji stav prema rijetkim imenima, trazim rijetka imena, ali ne izmisljam ta imena. Samo da su rijetka, lijepa, moj stil itd.

----------


## mishekica

Meni bi smetalo da netko meni blizak baš iznenada odluči nazvati dijete onako kako sam ja rekla da će se moje zvati. Mi nismo nikome govorili koja su nam imena u igri, tako da u takvoj situaciji ne bih mogla nikoga optužiti da mi je ukrao ime.  :Smile:  Bratić je nazvao svog sina onako kako sam ja godinama htjela nazvati svoje dijete, ali on to nije znao i šta sad... on je prvi dobio sina, a ja sam odlučila da ne želim da nam se sinovi jednako zovu jer je meni osobno to blesavo. Dakle, "na gubitku" sam jer sam sama tako odlučila. No, ionako nemam sina.  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> Slažem se. Osobno volim imena koja završavaju na -ija, ja  -zvuče mi nekak  ( Anastazija, Antonija, Lucija, Viktorija, Larija...)
> Nego, već duže nisam čula da se neka beba zove Valerija, a isto prekrasno ime.


i ja volim ta na -ija
i ono vječno - Marija mi je prekrasno :Heart: 
i Nataša je isto krasno

----------


## mislava

Marcela mi je krasno ime  :Heart: 
kod nas  i nije tako rijetko, znam tri djevojke i jednu djevojčicu tog imena.
da sam rodila prije 12 godina kćer, tako bi se zvala.

----------


## dahlia

Mi smo jučer uspjeli suziti izbor na 4 imena za našu malu buhtlicu. Nakon što sam ja predložila 58 imena, a njemu niti jedno nije sjelo (među njima i Adela koju ću teško prežaliti), uspjeli smo složiti oko sljedećih imena:

Dana
Nola
Dalia
Amelia

Mislim da ćemo teško odabrati jer su nam sva  :Zaljubljen:  *Dana* i *Nola* su nam super jer su praktična, kratka i jednostavna, s time da ja laganu prednost dajem Noli koja mi je zbog ovog L nježnija i melodičnija. Osim toga, anglist sam po struci a ime Nola je keltskog i irskog podrijetla te znači plemenita, nježna i lijepa. Inače sam sucker na slovo L u imenima, što kod nas potencijalno može bit problematično jer se u našem gradiću (Zagorje, granica sa Slovenijom) L često izgovara kao LJ  :gaah:  Radim u školi pa se naslušam kako klinci jedni druge dozivaju Filjip, Aljen, Nataljija, Magdaljena i slično. Diže mi se kosa na glavi od toga, ali jednostavno mi se ova tri imena toliko sviđaju da sam odlučila da me nije briga  :Grin: 

*Amelia* mi je u igri od samog početka i srce me jako vuče tom imenu iz više sentimentalnih razloga. Oduvijek mi se sviđa to ime, kao i francuska inačica Amelie. Prije dva mjeseca mi je umrla baka s kojom sam bila jako bliska, a ona se zvala Ljubica (Amalija). Kako je Ameli(j)a jedna varijanta tog imena, nekako me vuče da odam počast baki tim imenom. Osim toga, MM i ja smo se upoznali i spandžali u Mađarskoj. Prošle godine smo krenuli u pripremu za MPO i da se malo odmorimo i posvetimo jedan drugome, otišli smo u Mađarsku na par dana, tamo gdje je sve i počelo. Taj vikend sam, na opće čuđenje i iznenađenje, spontano začela  :Zaljubljen:  Nedavno sam ustanovila da je Amelia, između ostalog, i učestalo mađarsko ime. Bila sam gotova. Mislim, to nemre bit slučajno sve skupa, jel tak?  :Trep trep:  Super mi je i eventualni nadimak, odnosno skraćenica tog imena - *Meli*.

A *Dalia* mi je jednostavno prekrasno, ženstveno, nježno, otmjeno... I obožavam istoimeno cvijeće, imala sam ga u vjenčanom buketu. 

Ja stvarno ne znam kako ćemo odlučiti. Sreća da imamo još 3 mjeseca vremena. 

Eto, glasanje je otvoreno. Koje bi ime vi odabrale?

----------


## matahari

Od gore navedenih imena najljepše mi je Nola. I vise mi se sviđa Amalia od Amelia.
Isto tako mislim da je totalno nebitno što ja mislim. To je vase dijete i vi znate razloge zašto ono nosi/nositi će neko ime.
Nekim će se ljudima svidjeti, nekima neće, na kraju će se svi naviknuti.
Volim imena koja imaju neku svoju "priču", kod vas je to slučaj sa Ameliom.
Sjećam se žara kojim je moj muž tražio ime za našu djevojčicu. 
I lijepo mi je ime koje je izabrao. Lijepo mi je i značenje. Najljepša mi je djevojčica.

----------


## Argente

1. Dalia
2. Dana
3. Amelia
4. Nola

----------


## lulu-mama

Dahlia, onda ce ti u tvom gradicu izgovarati: Daljija, Melji, Ameljija  :Laughing: 
Meni su prekrasna Dana i Dalia. Mmmm...bas ih dugo nisam cula, a tako lijepo zvuce.

----------


## deniii

moje dijete će bit pola god bezimeno  :Cool:  ahah ja i muž nikako na zelenu granu!! On bi neka neznam svoja tipa Viktorija i Andrea,,,a ja volim kratka jednostavna kao Lea ili Doris, ratujemo od 16tt, odkad znamo da je cura i nikako nać sredinu :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kismet

Amelia  :Heart:  i predivna priča ide uz odabir...

----------


## cikla

Dana :Heart:

----------


## sss

Meni je Nola nekako prezime, jer sam prvo čula tu varijantu pa mi se teško naviknuti da je to i ime. Dana zahtijeva dugo prvo ''a'' u izgovoru? Takvo mi zvuči kao grublja izvedenica od Danice. Amelia mi je lijepo, a Dalia mi najljepše i najlakše klizi s jezika. To su moji prvi dojmovi, a vama sretno s odabirom. Koje god izabrali, čim se djevojčica rodi nećete moći zamisliti da bi drugačije zvala, tako da ne možete pogriješiti  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je dana genijalno, bilo mi je u užem izboru, ali ne po danici nego po scully  :Smile:

----------


## dahlia

*matahari*, mene Amalia previše asocira na aNOmalija pa me to odbilo od originalne inačice tog imena.

*lulu-mama*, živim u nadi da ćemo ih preodgojiti  :Grin:  U postupku sam skužila da sva imena na mom pisu imaju L pa sam se na kraju odlučila ne opterećivat time. Važno da je da se nama ime sviđa i da ga mi i ona pravilno izgovaramo. Ionako ne govore svi taj nesretni LJ, već uglavnom djeca koja žive tu u okolnim selima, a kako radim u školi zapelo mi je to za uho. Većina ljudi ipak će lijepo i normalno izgovarati taj L.

*sss* , nekako i meni Nola sve čudnije zvuči. A Dana je u odnosu na ova ostala imena nekako grubog prizvuka. Inače, Dana bi se po našoj zamisli izgovarala s kratkim a, naglasak na prvom slogu. Osim toga, nekako predmnijevam da bi negdje tamo u postupku mogla od milja postati Danica čega se ježim  :scared:  

U kratko, jučer su Nola i Dana ipak otpale. Dvoumimo se između *Dalia i Amelia*. To će biti sigurno najteži odabir jer Dalia nam zvuči ljepše i, kao što si rekla, ljepše klizi s jezika, dok Amelia ima sentimentalnu težinu. Ali dobro, i to je već veliki napredak u odnosu na neki dan kad je na popisu bilo pedesetak imena  :Bouncing:

----------


## mishekica

> Koje god izabrali, čim se djevojčica rodi nećete moći zamisliti da bi drugačije zvala, tako da ne možete pogriješiti


Hm, ja se baš ne bih složila s ovim. Gledam svoju bebu i mogu je zamisliti sa svim onim imenima koje smo razmatrali. Isto kako neke žene odmah "znaju" što nose... Ja niti sam znala što nosim, do zadnjeg dana, niti smatram da je ovo ime baš stvoreno za moju bebu. Niti mislim da ime može (ne) pristajati osobi. 
Eventualno da smo je nazvali Sunčica Vrištalica.  :Smile:

----------


## sss

> Hm, ja se baš ne bih složila s ovim. Gledam svoju bebu i mogu je zamisliti sa svim onim imenima koje smo razmatrali. Isto kako neke žene odmah "znaju" što nose... Ja niti sam znala što nosim, do zadnjeg dana, niti smatram da je ovo ime baš stvoreno za moju bebu. Niti mislim da ime može (ne) pristajati osobi. 
> Eventualno da smo je nazvali Sunčica Vrištalica.


Ja svoje dečke ne mogu zamisliti  s drugim imenima  :Smile: . A bilo je prijedloga i prijedloga. MM je npr. kao iz puške ispalio prvo moguće ime za dečka: Tiberius  :Laughing:  Nije me nikako mogao shavtiti zašto to ime vjerojatno i nije najsretniji izbor za klinca u Hr (on je odrastao u Njemačkoj). 
Ali, ovo je tema o curkama pa neću dalje.
Kad bi nama uletila još i curka, ime nam je spremno: Julia.
Ja sam spominjala još i Anđelu, ali kaže moj MM da ne može nikako, nakon Merkelice  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

meni se ta kratka imena ne sviđaju  :Sad:  Ja sam za ona moćna, duga imena tipa Aleksandra, Viktoria, Eleonora. Na njih se može složit sto i jedan nadimak, kratak i melodičan  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

> meni se ta kratka imena ne sviđaju  Ja sam za ona moćna, duga imena tipa Aleksandra, Viktoria, Eleonora. Na njih se može složit sto i jedan nadimak, kratak i melodičan


Dobro, nije da mi se kratka ne sviđaju, ali slažem se s ostatkom izjave. Viktoria, Eleonora  :Zaljubljen: 
Aleksandra mi je tak-tak.

----------


## Tiziana

Ja glasam za Ameliju zbog pozadinske price. I nemoj zaliti za Adelom, znam jednu curicu koju zafrkavaju adela-padela i mala ne moze smislit svoje ime pa svima kod upoznavanja laze da se zove Jelena.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ja glasam za Ameliju zbog pozadinske price. I nemoj zaliti za Adelom, znam jednu curicu koju zafrkavaju adela-padela i mala ne moze smislit svoje ime pa svima kod upoznavanja laze da se zove Jelena.


 :Laughing: 

Doduse, mislim da u HZ nema opasnosti od te rime.

Meni su Nola i Amelia  :Heart: 
Dana mi automatski priziva na babu Danu, a Dalija (mislim da Dalia nije cvijet?) mi je predivan cvijet, ali kao zensko ime me ne vuce  :Unsure: 
Za razliku od Kamelije...

----------


## apricot

ja bih dala ime Ljubica, ako već želiš uspomenu na baku
a i puno mi je ljepše nego amelia

radije bih onda amaliju <3

----------


## dahlia

> meni se ta kratka imena ne sviđaju  Ja sam za ona moćna, duga imena tipa Aleksandra, Viktoria, Eleonora. Na njih se može složit sto i jedan nadimak, kratak i melodičan


Meni su kratka imena uglavnom zvučna i više mi zapnu za uho, ali ima mi definitivno mnogo dugih imena koja su mi premoćna. Eleonora je definitivno jedno od njih. Bilo je i na mom popisu prije nego smo ga skresali, kao i varijacija Leonora. No, MM je odmah prekrižio sve što u sebi ima Nora jer to kod nas u Zagorju znači luda  :Rolling Eyes:  Elizabeta mi je isto pri samom vrhu moćnih ženskih imena. 

Što se tiče Adele, ja sam morala guglati što znači padela  :Embarassed:  Kao što maca papučarica reče, u Zagorju nema straha od te rime  :Grin: 

I da, ako ćemo strogo gledati cvijet nije Dalia nego Dalija, ali mene i ta inačica ipak podsjeća na cvijet.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Ja glasam za Ameliju zbog pozadinske price. I nemoj zaliti za Adelom, znam jednu curicu koju zafrkavaju adela-padela i mala ne moze smislit svoje ime pa svima kod upoznavanja laze da se zove Jelena.


Tak dugo dok ne postane Jelena-posrana pelena  :Grin:

----------


## dahlia

> ja bih dala ime Ljubica, ako već želiš uspomenu na baku
> a i puno mi je ljepše nego amelia
> 
> radije bih onda amaliju <3


Ljubica nije internacionalno. To nam je bio jedan od najvažnijih kriterija jer ipak će dijete biti rođeno u EU i bit će joj sva vrata otvorena. Osim toga imamo neke planove za budućnost da se preselimo u Veliku Britaniju pa joj samim time želimo olakšati život. Za varijantu Amalija sam već napisala što me smeta. Osim toga, Amelia mi je oduvijek lijepo i mene će uvijek podsjećati na baku jer su u suštini Amalija i Amelija ista stvar. Potječu iz istog jezika, imaju isti korijen i isto značenje. Isto tako, nije to ime isključivo povezano sa bakom već predstavlja našu priču, vezu i ljubav i mjesto našeg prvog susreta i začeča tog malog stvorenja. Ni Amalija ni Ljubica ne bude te asocijacije u nama.

Btw, koliko postova moram objaviti da više ne moram čekati da moderatori odobre?

----------


## apricot

ja mislim kako ne postoji ime kojemu djeca ne mogu pronaći rugalicu

----------


## dahlia

Slažem se apricot. Djeca mogu bit jako okrutna kad im se hoće. 

Znam za slučaj gdje su jednog dečkića zvali Urac. Ime mu je bilo Enis. Mislim, ja ne znam kako su se uopće toga sjetili  :Shock:

----------


## maca papucarica

> ja mislim kako ne postoji ime kojemu djeca ne mogu pronaći rugalicu


I ne samo djeca...
U vrijeme dok još nismo znali koga očekujemo, među prijedlozima za curicu mi je bilo i ime Amalija. Reakcija MM "što, Anomalija!?"  :Rolling Eyes: 
Na isti mi je način uništio san o kćeri Izabeli ("Iza čega?")




> Slažem se apricot. Djeca mogu bit jako okrutna kad im se hoće. 
> 
> Znam za slučaj gdje su jednog dečkića zvali Urac. Ime mu je bilo Enis. Mislim, ja ne znam kako su se uopće toga sjetili


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Dahlia*, mislim da se nakon 10-tak postova objavljuju automatski.

Još malo  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Slažem se apricot. Djeca mogu bit jako okrutna kad im se hoće. 
> 
> Znam za slučaj gdje su jednog dečkića zvali Urac. Ime mu je bilo Enis. Mislim, ja ne znam kako su se uopće toga sjetili


znam za isti slučaj. je li taj dečkić (sad već muškarac) s Brača ili tamo ljetuje? ni ja se nisam mogla načuditi tko se toga sjetio.

btw, meni je nadimak Nina (a ime sasvim drugačije), a prijatelj iz susjedstva s kojim sam u djetinjstvu bila nerazdvojna je Denis. pogađajte kako su nas svi klinci zvali  :Cool:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Ljubica nije internacionalno. To nam je bio jedan od najvažnijih kriterija jer ipak će dijete biti rođeno u EU i bit će joj sva vrata otvorena. Osim toga imamo neke planove za budućnost da se preselimo u Veliku Britaniju pa joj samim time želimo olakšati život.


To je i meni bilo jako važno ( a vjerovala ili ne i mojim starcima kad su bratu i meni birali imena) i na kraju sam dala jedno ime koje nema varijacije, već je takvo u svim jezicima.
Drugo ime - bila nam je ljepša engeska varijanta imena, ali smo se ipak odlučili na HR varijantu, da ne budemo wannabe stranci.
Super smo skombinirali, baš sam zadovoljna.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> btw, meni je nadimak Nina (a ime sasvim drugačije), a prijatelj iz susjedstva s kojim sam u djetinjstvu bila nerazdvojna je Denis. pogađajte kako su nas svi klinci zvali


Kako - ajde me nasmij u ovaj tmuran dan  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Slažem se apricot. Djeca mogu bit jako okrutna kad im se hoće. 
> 
> Znam za slučaj gdje su jednog dečkića zvali Urac. Ime mu je bilo Enis. Mislim, ja ne znam kako su se uopće toga sjetili


nisu se sami sjetili, to je iz vica o muji i hasi

----------


## matahari

> Kako - ajde me nasmij u ovaj tmuran dan


frka, ja gruntam, ali ne mogu povezati. Zadnjih sam mjeseci spora...

----------


## apricot

> Ljubica nije internacionalno. To nam je bio jedan od najvažnijih kriterija jer ipak će dijete biti rođeno u EU i bit će joj sva vrata otvorena. Osim toga imamo neke planove za budućnost da se preselimo u Veliku Britaniju pa joj samim time želimo olakšati život. Za varijantu Amalija sam već napisala što me smeta. Osim toga, Amelia mi je oduvijek lijepo i mene će uvijek podsjećati na baku jer su u suštini Amalija i Amelija ista stvar. Potječu iz istog jezika, imaju isti korijen i isto značenje. Isto tako, nije to ime isključivo povezano sa bakom već predstavlja našu priču, vezu i ljubav i mjesto našeg prvog susreta i začeča tog malog stvorenja. Ni Amalija ni Ljubica ne bude te asocijacije u nama.
> 
> Btw, koliko postova moram objaviti da više ne moram čekati da moderatori odobre?





> To je i meni bilo jako važno ( a vjerovala ili ne i mojim starcima kad su bratu i meni birali imena) i na kraju sam dala jedno ime koje nema varijacije, već je takvo u svim jezicima.
> Drugo ime - bila nam je ljepša engeska varijanta imena, ali smo se ipak odlučili na HR varijantu, da ne budemo wannabe stranci.
> Super smo skombinirali, baš sam zadovoljna.


znači li to da ćemo ulaskom u EU izgubiti dio svojega identiteta?
ako postajemo punopravnom članicom, zašto onda ostake zemlje iz zajednice ne bi preuzeli naša?

ja, eto, ne vjerujem, da je ime ikome otežalo snalaženje u novim prostorima, dobivanje posla ili bilo što.
ok, možda si malo polome jezik, ali lomimo i mi na irskim, turskim ili mađarskim.

----------


## maca papucarica

> frka, ja gruntam, ali ne mogu povezati. Zadnjih sam mjeseci spora...


Ja definitivno imam trudnicki mozak, ali ovo sam pofatala  :Grin:  

Ajmo sa rimom: 
Denis i Nina,   
                              P.... i V.....

 :Laughing:

----------


## dahlia

> Ja definitivno imam trudnicki mozak, ali ovo sam pofatala  
> 
> Ajmo sa rimom: 
> Denis i Nina,   
>                               P.... i V.....


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Moj trudnički morak to nikad ne bi povezao  :Grin:

----------


## dahlia

> znam za isti slučaj. je li taj dečkić (sad već muškarac) s Brača ili tamo ljetuje? ni ja se nisam mogla načuditi tko se toga sjetio.


Ja znam za relativno friški slučaj. Dečko je još u osnovnoj, negdje u Zagrebu. Ispričala mi je kolegica koja je prije par godina radila na zamjeni u toj školi.

----------


## dahlia

> znači li to da ćemo ulaskom u EU izgubiti dio svojega identiteta?
> ako postajemo punopravnom članicom, zašto onda ostake zemlje iz zajednice ne bi preuzeli naša?
> 
> ja, eto, ne vjerujem, da je ime ikome otežalo snalaženje u novim prostorima, dobivanje posla ili bilo što.
> ok, možda si malo polome jezik, ali lomimo i mi na irskim, turskim ili mađarskim.


Ne, baš naprotiv. Zato mi biramo djeci hrvatska imena koja su internacionalna, a ne strana imena. Razlika je ogromna. Tu mislim na imena poput Ana, Filip, Ema, Elizabeta ili Monika (sasvim slučajno i moje ime), dakle imena koja su prisutna i prepoznatljiva u mnogim svjetskim jezicima. Ta se imena ne pišu isto kao i nekim drugim zemljama ali se isto ili vrlo izgovaraju, što olakšava komunikaciju. U tu skupinu po meni spada i Amelia/Amelija.

Strana imena su ona koja ne postoje u hrvatskom jeziku, kao Pierre, Marisol, Ashley i tome slično, imena koja imaju dupla slova ili potpuno različit spelling od onoga kako se izgovaraju.

Ako je osoba sposobna i snalažljiva, ime joj neće biti odlučujuć faktor u dobivanju posla ili snalaženju, ali moglo bi olakšati svakodnevnu komunikaciju, a o birokraciji da ne govorim.

----------


## apricot

zašto je lakše izgovoriti Ashley nego Ljubica?
ili Heather nego Nataša?

----------


## frka

tako je, maco - nerazdvojni duo Denis Penis i Nina Vagina. dan danas mi neki vršnjaci to dobace kad se sretnemo - izgleda da nismo ništa zreliji  :lool:

----------


## lunja

> I* ne samo djeca...*
> U vrijeme dok još nismo znali koga očekujemo, među prijedlozima za curicu mi je bilo i ime Amalija. Reakcija MM "što, Anomalija!?"


U NL imamo princezu Amaliu, curicu od 10 godina. Kolege na poslu je zovu princeza Analia.

----------


## Imogen

> Mi smo jučer uspjeli suziti izbor na 4 imena za našu malu buhtlicu. Nakon što sam ja predložila 58 imena, a njemu niti jedno nije sjelo (među njima i Adela koju ću teško prežaliti), uspjeli smo složiti oko sljedećih imena:
> 
> Dana
> Nola
> Dalia
> Amelia
> 
> Mislim da ćemo teško odabrati jer su nam sva  *Dana* i *Nola* su nam super jer su praktična, kratka i jednostavna, s time da ja laganu prednost dajem Noli koja mi je zbog ovog L nježnija i melodičnija. Osim toga, anglist sam po struci a ime Nola je keltskog i irskog podrijetla te znači plemenita, nježna i lijepa. Inače sam sucker na slovo L u imenima, što kod nas potencijalno može bit problematično jer se u našem gradiću (Zagorje, granica sa Slovenijom) L često izgovara kao LJ  Radim u školi pa se naslušam kako klinci jedni druge dozivaju Filjip, Aljen, Nataljija, Magdaljena i slično. Diže mi se kosa na glavi od toga, ali jednostavno mi se ova tri imena toliko sviđaju da sam odlučila da me nije briga 
> 
> ...


1.Dalia
2.Amelia
3.Dana
4.Nola

Ali dala bih prednost Ameliji. (Znas da se deklinira s j, zar ne?)

----------


## Imogen

> zašto je lakše izgovoriti Ashley nego Ljubica?
> ili Heather nego Nataša?


Englezi mi Ljubicu izgovarali Lzhabika. zh kao zhaba.

----------


## apricot

ne bih rekla da englezi brinu kako ćemo mi izgovarati njihova imena

----------


## Tiziana

Ja imam ime koje mi stranci krivo izgovaraju a jos gore pisu. A imam puno posla sa strancima.  Nakon toliko godina vec sam ispucala sve bonuse strpljenja, ljubaznosti, uvidjavnosti i sveg moguceg, danas mi to samo i jednostavno ide na zivce. Eeee a kad mi pocnu da nemaju te akcente na tastaturi... ukratko - davno vidjeh svoje ime napisano kako spada!

----------


## nanimira

Bok, evo kako sam ja odustala od jednog imena, a to je bilo Chiara odnosno Kiara, Kjara,Kijara ...ne možemo se dogovoriti kako da pišemo ime. U HR ne postoji slovo "ch" pa bi shodno tome trebalo biti "K" a muž pak kaže da je njemu grozno da se strana imena pišu hrv.jezikom (on je Istrijan i tamo je uobičajeno da se recimo talijanska imena pišu hrvatskim izgovorom i to mu je bedasto). 

 Meni je OK Kiara, ali on bi Chiaru. Pa sad pregovaramo na način da ja smišljam druga imena a on nek se dogovori sam sa sobom-pa ćemo vidjet hehe. Ipak je on pola odgovoran za ime. 

Druga imena su Monika i Pia. A ako bude dečko nemamo pojma. Možda Natan ili Nikola.

Amalija(Ljubica) je naše obiteljsko ime, kao i Agatha i baš tak se piše a nosila ga je moja šukunbaka.

----------


## Tiziana

Evo ti lajk zbog odustajanja!

----------


## Kosjenka

meni Kiare, Natani i sl nikako ne sjedaju. Meni je najdraže ime Sophia no neki kompromis bi bio Sofia. Ili sa slinjenja nad Nathanom mi je super sjelo Natko, fenomenalno ime. 
A Kiara, baš mi ne sjeda, a Chiara predivno...

----------


## maca papucarica

A vidis, meni je bitno ime kad se izgovara, a ovo kako se pise mi ne igra ulogu.
Ako neka special slova igraju ulogu u izgovoru, neka ih, a inace oce se pisati po Vuku, po originalu ili... potpuno mi svejedno.

Jedino mi je opsesivno izbjegavanje slova j u "nasim" imenima u kojima je ono uvijek postojalo cisto (i neshvatljivo) pomodarstvo.
Maria umjesto Marija  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nanimira

A da, recimo moje ime mi nikako ne stoji (nije nanimira hehe) i to svi kažu jer je nastalo iz pridjeva a moj karakter je totalno suprotan. tak da ono... možda kad vidimo dijete ću imat bolju viziju kako da ju/ga nazovemo.

----------


## nanimira

Da se nadovežem i na to kak se izgovaraju i kako pišu neka imena s primjerom. Osobno mi je ime Zoe predivno,ali ne kao hrvatsko ime - jednostavno ne zvuči dobro. Poznanica je malu nazvala Zoe a bake ju zovu doslovce Zoe,Zoje,Zoji, dok mlađi Zoui i tak..ja ni ne znam kak bi ju zvala. A kad malenu pitaju kak se zove kaže Z  :Smile: 

Mislim, to je sve stvar ukusa i stvarno je individualno. Meni je svako ime lijepo ako ga nosi lijepa osoba (iznutra i izvana)

----------


## apricot

eto, sad si nam odala da se zoveš Mirna
i to je baš prekrasno ime

----------


## Argente

ili Tihana

----------


## dahlia

*Imogen*, znam da se Amelia i Dalia dekliniraju sa j. Radim u školi pa se kod pisanja pohvalnica u kosom padežu dodaje to nesretno slovo. Ali ajde, još mi kod ta dva imena to nekako i prirodno zvuči i izgleda. Prošle sam godine imala učenika koji se zove Mateo, a na pohvalici je moralo pisati Mateju. Malac je bio jadan jer je mislio da smo mu krivo napisali ime, ali tako je to po našem pravopisu. Deklinira se jednako kao i Matej. Go figure  :Rolling Eyes:  

Inače, bili smo prije tjedan-dva odlučili da će bit Amelia. I kako smo ju počeli tako zvati i kako smo drugima počeli govoriti to ime, uvidjeli smo da nije ni malo praktično. Mnogi su krivo zapamtili i misle da je Amalija, mnogi zatežu taj e pa ispada Ameeeelija, nespretno je izgovorit i nije nam sjelo. Ime nam je i dalje predivno ali jednostavno nejde. U igri su opet Nola i Dalia. Sad njih testiramo. Možda nam još nešto i sine usput. Fala bogu, imamo još vremena.

Što se tiče Chiare i Kjare, meni je puno ljepši original ali mi je bedasto vidjeti strana imena napisana po Vuku i to mi se nikako ne sviđa.

----------


## nanimira

Dalija je jako lijepo ime i sa slovom j - barem meni. Ako bude Amalija postoji šansa da ju zovu Ljuba.  :Very Happy:  tak su moju baku zvali, Baba Ljuba, a bila je sva neka profinjena i jako se ljutila na to  :Smile: 

Paula je fora, nisam već dugo čula da je netko tak kćer nazvao.. i još Gracija-tak mi je posebno,al mislim da bi me kćer zatukla hehe

I Nevena.

----------


## mishekica

> Prošle sam godine imala učenika koji se zove Mateo, a na pohvalici je moralo pisati Mateju. Malac je bio jadan jer je mislio da smo mu krivo napisali ime, ali tako je to po našem pravopisu. Deklinira se jednako kao i Matej. Go figure .


Je li ovo 100 % točno? Koliko sam ja učila iz hrvatskog, a Bogu hvala, učila sam, j se treba dodati samo da se izbjegnu dva jednaka samoglasnika, a ne kad su bilo koja dva samoglasnika jedan pokraj drugog.

----------


## carmina burana

Moja jedina kći je Patricija i baš joj odgovara, znači: plemenita.

----------


## dahlia

> Je li ovo 100 % točno? Koliko sam ja učila iz hrvatskog, a Bogu hvala, učila sam, j se treba dodati samo da se izbjegnu dva jednaka samoglasnika, a ne kad su bilo koja dva samoglasnika jedan pokraj drugog.


Je, sto posto je točno. Tražila sam mišljenje dvije profesorice hrvatskog i konzultirale smo dva različita pravopisa. Pravilo vrijedi kod bilo koja dva samoglasnika, a ne samo kad su u igri isti. Dakle i Mia i Tea će dobit j, baš kao i Diana, Matea i slično.

*nanimira*, neće bit Amalija. Trebala je biti Amelia, ali kao što vidiš, jako puno puno ljudi uopće ne kuži razliku  :Grin:  Moja baka je bila Ljubica, dakle Amalija. Zato sam ja htjela da bude Amelia jer je to varijacija (imaju isto podrijetlo i značenje) na temu, a meni osobno ljepše zvuči. I ne podsjeća me na anomaliju  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

ja navijam za Ljubicu
toliko prekrasno i ženstveno ime  :Heart:

----------


## flopica

meni je Dalija 
nikako mi ne paše bez, baš treba j
a Amelia mi je bez j

aLJubica je jedno predivno ime
ujedno i ime moje predrage prijateljice  :Heart: 

isto tako mi je divno i Viola

----------


## Imogen

Viola je prelijepo. Ali problem je asocijacija na glazbeni instrument.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja navijam za Ljubicu
> toliko prekrasno i ženstveno ime


moja pokojna sveki je bila Ljubica
i ja svoju kći od milja zovem Ljubice moja
prije mi je to ime bilo onako, za staru babu, ali sad mi je baš lijepo, nježno

----------


## n.grace

i meni je Ljubica nježno  :Heart: 
volim ta stara imena
Manda, Ika, Kaja, Marija, Marta, Josipa
sva su mi lijepa, pogotovo Manda i Marija, baš su mekana i ženstvena

----------


## n.grace

> meni je Dalija 
> nikako mi ne paše bez, baš treba j
> a Amelia mi je bez j


slažem se
ja bih u gotovo sve stavila j
osim, recimo, Andrea, Adriana

----------


## apricot

> Manda, Ika, Kaja, Marija, Marta, Josipa


i meni su predivna

da je Zrin bio curica, bio bi ili Jurja ili Jaka
ta starinska imena su mi baš <3

----------


## n.grace

Jurja je jako lijepo i posebno ime
moje obje bake su bile Ike  :Heart: 
muževe bake su bile Mare
a jedna prabaka mu se zvala Judita
isto prelijepo

----------


## apricot

i moja baka je bila Mara
i imam jako puno Mara u najužoj obitelji (jer nas ima jako jako puno)
to je prije 30 godina bilo seljačko bapsko ime
kao i Orka, Vera, Jela, Janja, Kata, Luca, Luja, Ljubica, Stana...

a sada bih najradije imala 10 kćeri kako bih sva ta imena mogla iskoristiti

----------


## lulu-mama

Meni je prekrasno i Maßa. Uh, nemam sh slovo na tipkovnici

----------


## n.grace

> i moja baka je bila Mara
> i imam jako puno Mara u najužoj obitelji (jer nas ima jako jako puno)
> to je prije 30 godina bilo seljačko bapsko ime
> kao i Orka, Vera, Jela, Janja, Kata, Luca, Luja, Ljubica, Stana...
> 
> a sada bih najradije imala 10 kćeri kako bih sva ta imena mogla iskoristiti


sva su lijepa
Orka je stvarno posebno

zaboravila sam na Matiju  :Heart: 
tako se zvala moja prabaka

----------


## carmina burana

Prijateljicina nećaknja se zove Marla i to mi je preslatko  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

ja sam za Dora, Jelena, Tena, Anja.. nemam razloga zašto, jednostavno su mi lijepa. I nijedno od tih se ne sviđa mm  :Laughing: 
Ljubica hmmm imam u obitelji al to mi je ime nekao baš za tepanje..
Vera, Jela, Janja, Kata, Luca, Luja, Stana - bez uvrede ikome, stvarno bez uvrede al kad čujem neko takvo ime kod djeteta od 2 god. dođe mi da pitam mamu po kojem je kriteriju birala ime. Makar znam da svako ime ima svoju draž. Znam da je svakome svako ime ponaosob lijepo, i ima pravo na njega, al ta starinska imena jedino mogu zamisliti na staroj baki iz BiH (i ja sam iz BiH da nebi bilo  :Grin:  i ne sramim se svojih korjena)
Nadam se da nisam pretjerala, nisam imala namjeru

----------


## apricot

nisi
samo si sigurno mlada

----------


## ljubilica

osjećam se mladom kao i sve vi, 83.god.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

kako i rekoh, jako si mlada

sjećam se kada sam, nekada davno, slušala arsena dedića
i kako mi se sestra moje najbolje prijateljice rugala i sprdala me da slušam nekog budalu starca

ona sada ima 33
i voli arsena dedića

----------


## dahlia

> slažem se
> ja bih u gotovo sve stavila j
> osim, recimo, Andrea, Adriana


Meni pak je prirodnije bez j. Dejan, Mateja, Andreja... Ta mi imena vuku na srpske inačice (da ne bi sad ispalo da sam neka zatucana desničarka ili da imam nešto protiv susjeda, molim lijepo) i nekako su mi zastarjela. Ljepše mi i svježije djeluju ta ista imena bez j. A da ne velim da su internacionalnija. 

Kaj se Ljubice tiče, meni je to više kao nadimak ili ime od milja. Recimo, moja mama i ja jedna drugu često zovemo Ljubice ili Ljubi, više kao skraćeno od ljubavi, a opet pod utjecajem bakinog imena. Kad smo razmatrali ime Amelia, odmah sam MM rekla da ću ju vjerojatno ja od milja zvati Ljubi ili Ljubica. To ime doživljavam kao tepanje i tako ću vjerojatno povremeno tepati i našoj kćerkici, bez obzira na to kako se zvala. Ali želim joj dati ime, a ne nadimak. Nadimaka će imati dovoljno kroz život, sigurna sam.

Što se pak tiče ovih starinskih imena poput Ljuba, Mara, Kata... Meni osobno ne sjedaju jer mi više zvuče kao pejorativi. Za male djevojčice su mi prikladnija nježna i ženstvenija imena. Čak ne razmatram ni imena sa nekim grubo zvučećim glasovima poput R. Ali to sam samo ja. Ukusi su različiti.

----------


## palčica

> Je li ovo 100 % točno? Koliko sam ja učila iz hrvatskog, a Bogu hvala, učila sam, j se treba dodati samo da se izbjegnu dva jednaka samoglasnika, a ne kad su bilo koja dva samoglasnika jedan pokraj drugog.


Ako vlasnik imena inzistira ne dodaje se j u nijednom padežu - može biti Mii i Miji - mada pravopis prednost daje Miji. Tako je nama na fakultetu rečeno.

----------


## apricot

i ja se s time slažem
u našem jeziku su mi neprirodna dva ista slova, jedno uz drugo
osim tamo gdje mora: najjači, najjadniji, koordinacija i slično

----------


## apricot

> Što se pak tiče ovih starinskih imena poput Ljuba, Mara, Kata... Meni osobno ne sjedaju jer mi više zvuče kao pejorativi. Za male djevojčice su mi prikladnija nježna i ženstvenija imena.


odustajem od dalje komunikacije s tobom
ovo što si napisala mi je baš ružno

da - ime pejorativ

a to da je z amale djevojčice nužno dati nježno ime... 
djevojčice rastu

----------


## Sirius Black

> odustajem od dalje komunikacije s tobom
> ovo što si napisala mi je baš ružno
> 
> da - ime pejorativ


Možda je ružno, ali je istina. Ako nisi primijetila Dahlia je iz Zagorja, i kao što je Mara možda negdje sasvim uobičajeno ime, tako je u sjevernoj Hrvatskoj uobičajeno kao "pogrdno". Isto kao i Bara za Barbaru. Nećeš nazvati Bara malu slatku curicu Barbaru neko neku staru babu s kojom baš nisi u dobrim odnosima.
 Uobičajeno i vrlo često ovdje po selima i među starijim ženama je Marija, od čega su najčešće izvedenice Marica i Micika. To je kao od milja. Suprotno od toga je Mara

----------


## Sirius Black

E da, i nedavno je moja baka od 80 god. čula da su ljudi dali djetetu ime Mara i zgražala se "pa zakaj tak grdo, kaj ju nisu mogli nazvati Marija"

----------


## Peterlin

> E da, i nedavno je moja baka od 80 god. čula da su ljudi dali djetetu ime Mara i zgražala se "pa zakaj tak grdo, kaj ju nisu mogli nazvati Marija"


Eh, čuj, to ovisi odakle tko dolazi... Meni je sasvim prirodno da se Ličanke zovu Mara i Kata, a moja kolegica Prigorka je Marica (i svaka se tako "piše"). Sa mlađim sinom išle su u vrtić dvije prekrasne djevojčice (roditelji Dalmatinci) Mare i Luce. Tako da nije ime "grdo" nego po obliku imena odmah znaš porijeklo. To mi je zgodno.

----------


## dahlia

> odustajem od dalje komunikacije s tobom
> ovo što si napisala mi je baš ružno
> 
> da - ime pejorativ
> 
> a to da je z amale djevojčice nužno dati nježno ime... 
> djevojčice rastu


Ne razumijem zašto si se ti osobno našla tako povrijeđenom. Oprosti, meni nije namjera nikoga vrijeđati ali smatram da imam pravo na mišljenje, a forum je mjesto predviđeno za razmjenu mišljenja, ideja i savjeta. Zato sam napisala da je to samo mišljenje i da se ukusi razlikuju. 

I kao što je Sirius Black napisala, moja percepcija tih imena uvjetovana je, nažalost, okolinom u kojoj živim. Mara je možda uobičajeno ime u Dalmaciji ili čak nadimak ili ime od dragosti, ali Zagorju ne. Baš naprotiv. Kod nas su Štefa, Bara, Mara, Ljuba, Kata, Ivka pogrdni nadimci za Šteficu, Barbaru, Mariju, Ljubicu, Katarinu i Ivanku. A Amaliju u narodu nikada drugačije nisu zvali nego Malča, što je meni grozno.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Eh, čuj, to ovisi odakle tko dolazi... Meni je sasvim prirodno da se Ličanke zovu Mara i Kata, a moja kolegica Prigorka je Marica (i svaka se tako "piše"). Sa mlađim sinom išle su u vrtić dvije prekrasne djevojčice (roditelji Dalmatinci) Mare i Luce. Tako da nije ime "grdo" nego po obliku imena odmah znaš porijeklo. To mi je zgodno.


Nisam ni mislila da je ime grdo, meni je Mara lijepo ime. Ali u nekim krajevima se Mara doživljava kao pejorativno ime jer se tak uobičajeno koristi.

----------


## anasti

Jednom mi je prijateljica rekla da je ime koje ću dati/sam dala sinu "teško" za dijete,pa sam joj rekla da ni ne dajem ime djetetu nego čovjeku. 
A mene su npr. ta "nježna" ženska imena uvijek odbijala. Pogotovo jer su postala prečesta. I ima nešto u tom kićenju slatkim imenom, rozim haljinicama i čipkicama što me odbija. Valjda zato što sam ja drugačija.
Meni su baš lijepa Vera, Eva, Mare..

----------


## Sirius Black

> A Amaliju u narodu nikada drugačije nisu zvali nego Malča, što je meni grozno.


Amalija - Malča (ili Mauča/Mavča)
Elizabeta - Jalža
Josipa - Pepa
Barbara - Bara
Matilda - Tilča
Terezija - Treza
Sofija - Žofa

itd. itd. Mara bi bila u istoj kategoriji

----------


## palčica

Jednog dana ne priželjkujem imati slatku, rozastu djevojčicu nego superjunakinju takvog imena.

----------


## apricot

joj, daj
cijelo vrijeme se traži neka internacionalnost jerbo ulazimo u EU, trebamo biti konkurentni i imenom...
a onda nam je stalo kako će nam dijete zvati u zagorskome selu

pa neka je zovu kako žele, ne možeš to izbjeći

mene su u tatinom selu zvali umbrela
jer im je moje ime bilo čudno
baš simpa  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> joj, daj
> cijelo vrijeme se traži neka internacionalnost jerbo ulazimo u EU, trebamo biti konkurentni i imenom...
> a onda nam je stalo kako će nam dijete zvati u zagorskome selu
> 
> pa neka je zovu kako žele, ne možeš to izbjeći
> 
> mene su u tatinom selu zvali *umbrela*
> jer im je moje ime bilo čudno
> baš simpa



Vidiš kako ljudi odmah nešto novo (ime) povežu s nečim što im je poznato.... Genijalno!

----------


## dahlia

> Jednom mi je prijateljica rekla da je ime koje ću dati/sam dala sinu "teško" za dijete,pa sam joj rekla da ni ne dajem ime djetetu nego čovjeku. 
> A mene su npr. ta "nježna" ženska imena uvijek odbijala. Pogotovo jer su postala prečesta. I ima nešto u tom kićenju slatkim imenom, rozim haljinicama i čipkicama što me odbija. Valjda zato što sam ja drugačija.
> Meni su baš lijepa Vera, Eva, Mare..


I meni su odbojne roze haljinice i šljokice i sigurno tako ne mislim oblačiti svoje dijete, niti sam planirala kupiti komad roze opreme za bebu. Ali to je isto stvar ukusa. A što se tiče teških i nježnih imena... Ja sam svjesna da će ta djeca odrasti i postati odrasli ljudi i da im treba dati ime koje će moći ponosno nositi cijeloga života. Zato mi imena u umanjenicama poput Ljubica, Verica, Milica također ne dolaze u obzir jer znam da će moja cura jednom biti (nadam se snažna i emancipirana) žena i to mi se onda ne paše. Znam jednu ženu koja se zove Zlatica, visoka je 190cm, jaka i ima izrazito dubok glas. Ime joj nikako ne pristaje. To pak ne znači da mi ta imena nisu lijepa, samo znači da ih ja iz ovog ili onog razloga ne bih odabrala za svoje dijete. Želim odabrati ime koje će ne nužno biti ženskasto ili slatkičko, već ženstveno, melodično... Mislim da je razlika velika.

Inače imena poput Mare i Luce su mi super, ali nisu prihvatljiva za moju okolinu. Isto tako ime Zlata mi je super i Mila isto. Ona mi ne zvuče grubo, baš naprotiv.

----------


## dahlia

> joj, daj
> cijelo vrijeme se traži neka internacionalnost jerbo ulazimo u EU, trebamo biti konkurentni i imenom...
> a onda nam je stalo kako će nam dijete zvati u zagorskome selu
> 
> pa neka je zovu kako žele, ne možeš to izbjeći
> 
> mene su u tatinom selu zvali umbrela
> jer im je moje ime bilo čudno
> baš simpa


A kaj tebe toliko muči to što ja želim dati svome djeteu internacionalno ime? To je moja stvar i imam svoje razloge za to. Chiara je ok ali Amelia i Dalia bez j je bogohuljenje?! Ne kužim po kojem to kriteriju? Osim toga nije da ću joj dati ime krcato duplim slovima, ipsilonima ili kaj ja znam čime.

Svatko bira po svom ukusu i nekim svojim kriterijima. 

Osim toga, svjesna sam da će djeca svakom imenu i svakom djetetu smislit neki nadimak. To me ne dira. Radi se sad samo o tome što se meni i MM sviđa. Pa neću svom djetetu dati ime koje je tebi super, a meni se ne sviđa ili mislim da joj neće pristajati.

----------


## Smajlich

> Ako vlasnik imena inzistira ne dodaje se j u nijednom padežu - može biti Mii i Miji - mada pravopis prednost daje Miji. Tako je nama na fakultetu rečeno.


Nije točno, vlasnika se niš ne pita  :Razz:

----------


## Anemona

> joj, daj
> cijelo vrijeme se traži neka internacionalnost jerbo ulazimo u EU, trebamo biti konkurentni i imenom...
> a *onda nam je stalo kako će nam dijete zvati u zagorskome selu
> 
> *pa neka je zovu kako žele, ne možeš to izbjeći
> 
> mene su u tatinom selu zvali umbrela
> jer im je moje ime bilo čudno
> baš simpa


Pa meni je npr. stalo, jer živim u zagorskom selu.
Nisam tu jednom na godinu, pa koga briga, nego svaki dan.
I da tu je ovako kako pišu Sirius i dahlia - jednostavno pogrdno (Štefa, Jalža, Bara, Kata...).
Isto tako Cveta, Cvijeta, Roža i slično se zove svaka druga krava, pa mi ni to nije primamljivo, Nora je kod nas luda, tako da i Nora otpada.

S druge strane obožavam starinska imena, ali ova bih izbjegla iz navedenih razloga.

Moje dijete je bilo 5 godina samoprozvani Matek, pa sam poštivala njegov odabir, iako mi se u početku dizala kosa na glavi.

Imam i jednu anegdotu, kako u Zagorju može svašta čudno zvučati. Bilo je neko događanje i jedna gđa. iz Dalmacije (inače prof. engl.) pita jedno dijete kako se zove onaj pas, a dijete kaže: _teri teta?

_Teta kaže, ooo Tery, baš lijepo ime, a dijete je pitalo koji (teri) teta? :Grin:

----------


## dahlia

> Isto tako Cveta, Cvijeta, Roža i slično se zove svaka druga krava, pa mi ni to nije primamljivo, Nora je kod nas luda, tako da i Nora otpada.
> 
> S druge strane obožavam starinska imena, ali ova bih izbjegla iz navedenih razloga.


Meni je Nora isto mrak i čak me ne smeta kaj to kod nas znači luda, ali smeta MM pa je zato otpalo  :Rolling Eyes:  Isto mi je i Lena. MM veli da joj svi budu govorili da je ljena (lijena). Jednostavno se teško othrvati tomekad znaš da će dijete potencijalno svakodnevno biti izloženo takvom ruganju.





> Imam i jednu anegdotu, kako u Zagorju može svašta čudno zvučati. Bilo je neko događanje i jedna gđa. iz Dalmacije (inače prof. engl.) pita jedno dijete kako se zove onaj pas, a dijete kaže: _teri teta?
> 
> _Teta kaže, ooo Tery, baš lijepo ime, a dijete je pitalo koji (teri) teta?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Pa meni je npr. stalo, jer živim u zagorskom selu.
> Nisam tu jednom na godinu, pa koga briga, nego svaki dan.
> I da tu je ovako kako pišu Sirius i dahlia - jednostavno pogrdno (Štefa, Jalža, Bara, Kata...).
> Isto tako Cveta, Cvijeta, Roža i slično se zove svaka druga krava, pa mi ni to nije primamljivo, Nora je kod nas luda, tako da i Nora otpada.
> 
> S druge strane obožavam starinska imena, ali ova bih izbjegla iz navedenih razloga.
> 
> Moje dijete je bilo 5 godina samoprozvani Matek, pa sam poštivala njegov odabir, iako mi se u početku dizala kosa na glavi.
> 
> ...


pa naravno da ti je stalo
jer tamo živiš
i ne trudiš se dati ime koja se lako izgovaraju u bangladešu, londonu, kualalumpuru ili madeiri

meni je sasvim ok da netko da ime maria guadalupe morena
jer im se tako sviđa
ok, ja ne bih, jer živim tu gdje živim i nije me briga hoće li moje dijete jednoga dana za svoje boravište odabrati island ili brazil

ali onda lijepo kažem: ime mi se sviđa i gotovo
a ne tražim veze u bezvezama
i ne opravdavam svoj izbor bajkama
što se koga tiče kako se zove moje dijete
kao što se ni mene ne tiče njegovo

ionako imena vežemo uz osobe, a ne uz skup slova

----------


## Mima

ovako je moja poznanica u posjeti kod muževe obitelji rekla sinu "dođi simo" pa su se svi zgražali što je djetetu dala ime Simo.

----------


## Anemona

> i ne trudiš se dati ime koja se lako izgovaraju u bangladešu, londonu, kualalumpuru ili madeiri
> 
> meni je sasvim ok da netko da ime maria guadalupe morena
> jer im se tako sviđa
> ok, ja ne bih, jer živim tu gdje živim i nije me briga hoće li moje dijete jednoga dana za svoje boravište odabrati island ili brazil


Ustvari se u ovome slažemo, moj je odabir uvijek ime koje označava na neki način pripadnost mjestu gdje živimo, a ako će jednom živjeti u Kini, njegov problem. :Grin:

----------


## dahlia

> što se koga tiče kako se zove moje dijete
> kao što se ni mene ne tiče njegovo
> 
> ionako imena vežemo uz osobe, a ne uz skup slova


Točno tako.

Isto tako se nikoga ne tiču moji osobni razlozi niti kriteriji za odabir tog imena.

----------


## Anemona

E da i Arsena Dedića ne volim ni prije 10 godina, ni sad, a prilično sam sigurna da ga ni za 10 neću voljeti. :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> E da i Arsena Dedića ne volim ni prije 10 godina, ni sad, a prilično sam sigurna da ga ni za 10 neću voljeti.


i ne trebaš
ali nećeš valjda meni reći da sam glupa i zaostala što ja te pjesme volim?

----------


## Anemona

> i ne trebaš
> ali nećeš valjda meni reći da sam glupa i zaostala što ja te pjesme volim?


Osim ako mi kažeš da sam premlada ili prestara za nešto, specijalno ako mi kažeš da sam prestara. :Laughing:

----------


## n.grace

> Meni pak je prirodnije bez j. Dejan, Mateja, Andreja... Ta mi imena vuku na srpske inačice (da ne bi sad ispalo da sam neka zatucana desničarka ili da imam nešto protiv susjeda, molim lijepo) i nekako su mi zastarjela. Ljepše mi i svježije djeluju ta ista imena bez j. A da ne velim da su internacionalnija.


moja kći je Viktorija, ime mi je prelijepo  :Heart: 
Viktoria mi ne izgleda dobro, čudno mi je i nedorečeno
Victoria nije dolazilo u obzir

----------


## apricot

uh, kako moćno!
da, bez j je pomalo blesavo
a c u našem govornom području - ishitreno

----------


## apricot

> Osim ako mi kažeš da sam premlada ili prestara za nešto, specijalno ako mi kažeš da sam prestara.


ja čekam oformljenje Roda - senior foruma
to je jedino gdje se još mogu pronaći

----------


## n.grace

> uh, kako moćno!
> da, bez j je pomalo blesavo
> a c u našem govornom području - ishitreno


točno tako i ja mislim
a ime joj savršeno pristaje uz karakter, nismo mogli bolje
isto kao i starijoj - ona je Magdalena  :Heart:

----------


## MoMo

> moja kći je Viktorija, ime mi je prelijepo


<3 ja sam rodjena i odrsala u malom gradu u BiH i nedavno cujem kometar kao vjerovatno je bilo tesko imati takvo ime u malom gradu i biti jedina s tim imenom? Nije jer u mojoj obitelji ja sam bila 4 sa tim imenom. Nas 3 iz razlicitih generacija u malom gradu smo imale za nas bas uobicajneno ime  :Smile:  

on topic L smislja imena za bebu od zenksih samo Olivia i Julija joj dolaze u obzir a i za brata je smilslila ime...samo jos ni brat ni sestre ni na vidiku  :Sad:

----------


## zrinska

Mi polako u traženju imena. Sviđaju mi se također starinska imena. Pogotovo ona od kojih nije lako napraviti nadimke. Tipa: Zora, Ana, Magda, Judita, Mirjam... A kako isto radim s klincima ostala sam zatecena kad sam upisivala ime Ana Latica...misleći da je Latica prezime, ali nije bilo. Nikad nisam naišla na to ime. Nedugo se u našem rodilištu rodio Pokemon, tko zna što će izmisliti za ženka imena.

----------


## Elly

> on topic L smislja imena za bebu od zenksih samo Olivia i Julija joj dolaze u obzir a i za brata je smilslila ime...samo jos ni brat ni sestre ni na vidiku


Bas je lijepa imena smislila.  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

> ja čekam oformljenje Roda - senior foruma
> to je jedino gdje se još mogu pronaći


Želiš reči da još jedino za to nisam prestara? :Crying or Very sad: 
 :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Magdalena mi je jako lijepo,baš kao i Megi,Lena,Mila...
Još od škole sam planirala nazvati kčer Tara,a sad se svaki 3. pesek kojeg sretnem tak zove pa mi to nekak pokvarilo dojam  :Sad: 
Mene je mama htela nazvati Nera (po kontesi :Heart: ),pa tata nije dal baš zbog tog zagorskog značenja(kao,budu me zvali nora)
A prapra bake su mi Sofija i Agata (zvana-Jagica).

----------


## dahlia

> moja kći je Viktorija, ime mi je prelijepo 
> Viktoria mi ne izgleda dobro, čudno mi je i nedorečeno
> Victoria nije dolazilo u obzir


Viktorija je i meni prirodnije sa j. Kao i Natalija. Dok mi je recimo Gloria ljepše bez j. Ne znam zašto.

Victoria definitivno nije ljepše ni bolje od Viktorija, u potpunosti se slažem. I znam da je možda oftopik, ali Viktor mi je odlično muško ime  :Heart:

----------


## dahlia

> Mi polako u traženju imena. Sviđaju mi se također starinska imena. Pogotovo ona od kojih nije lako napraviti nadimke. Tipa: Zora, Ana, Magda, Judita, Mirjam...


Magda i Mirjam  :Zaljubljen: 

Oba imena su bila na mom popisu. Obje je MM prekrižio  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Eto meni se Viktorija ne sviđa, a Viktoria da.
Natalija ne, Natalia DA.
Taj J mi je vječiti višak u imenima....
A Judita mi je super super! 
Volim kad ime ima još ljepšu stranjsku varijantu, pa tako Judita = Judith. Super.
P.S. U mojom krajevima je statistički nemoguće da ti bar jedan stranac neće morat izgovarat ime. Zato uvijek pomislim na stranjsku verziju svakog imena.
Moje u engleskom govornom području zvuči baš blesavo. Svugdje drugdje se izgovara isto.

----------


## mishekica

Ovo s deklinacijom i dodavanjem slova j - sjetila sam se da nisam u pravu čim sam isključila komp.  :lool:  Sjetila sam se, naime, slavnog primjera s dekliniranjem Mario i radio.  :Smile:

----------


## mislava

bas razmisljam o imenima curica koje idu s mojim malim u 1. razred  - imamo Martinu, Dijanu, Mihaelu, Doris, Kristinu, Tihanu...kod nas u selu su se izgleda imena vec zarotirala

----------


## Una123

Jao koliko sam tu lijepih zenskih imena procitala, nazalost to ce morati pricekati jer meni stize decko....

Inace ni meni se ne svidjaju ta "starinska" imena i moja bi curka (da je curka) imala jedno od ovih modernijih imena pa makar se zvala kao i svaka treca curica u kvartu. Meni nije bitno da mi dijete ima unikatno ime niti mi smeta ako je ime cesto, cesto je s razlogom  :Preskace uze: 

A sad odoh prostudirati temu o muskom imenima  :bye:

----------


## Una123

> Dana
> Nola
> Dalia
> Amelia
> 
> 
> Eto, glasanje je otvoreno. Koje bi ime vi odabrale?


Meni je najljepse Nola, pa Dalia  :Heart:

----------


## palčica

> Mi polako u traženju imena. Sviđaju mi se također starinska imena. Pogotovo ona od kojih nije lako napraviti nadimke. Tipa: Zora, Ana, Magda, Judita, Mirjam... A kako isto radim s klincima ostala sam zatecena kad sam upisivala ime Ana Latica...misleći da je Latica prezime, ali nije bilo. Nikad nisam naišla na to ime. Nedugo se u našem rodilištu rodio Pokemon, tko zna što će izmisliti za ženka imena.


Zora i Judita su mi lijepa. Latice znam, starije gospođe i fino im stoji ime. Pokemone ne znam - još.

----------


## mishekica

> Zora i Judita su mi lijepa. Latice znam, starije gospođe i fino im stoji ime. Pokemone ne znam - još.


Meni je Judita prepre  :Heart:  Ali mužu se ne sviđa.  :drama:

----------


## Nikolina-sb

naša se kćer zove Ana. a slijedeća  bit će Marija.

Niti ja ni suprug nismo navikli na ova nova imena. nego na stara poznata.  :Love:

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Judita prepre  Ali mužu se ne sviđa.


Pa jasno - podsjeća ga vjerojatno na mrsku lektiru, he he he...

----------


## n.grace

> <3 ja sam rodjena i odrsala u malom gradu u BiH i nedavno cujem kometar kao vjerovatno je bilo tesko imati takvo ime u malom gradu i biti jedina s tim imenom? Nije jer u mojoj obitelji ja sam bila 4 sa tim imenom. Nas 3 iz razlicitih generacija u malom gradu smo imale za nas bas uobicajneno ime  
> 
> on topic L smislja imena za bebu od zenksih samo Olivia i Julija joj dolaze u obzir a i za brata je smilslila ime...samo jos ni brat ni sestre ni na vidiku


nije teško imati prelijepo ime  :Heart: 
a L smišlja jako lijepa imena

Judita je stvarno krasno, tako je posebno i ženstveno

kad sam birala imena svojim djevojčicama, i Judita je bilo među mogućim imenima
uz Jelena, Marija, Sofija, Katja, Marta, Eva, Elena

ne znam koje mi je ljepše  :Heart:

----------


## Imogen

Sto mislite o imenu Ava?

----------


## lulu-mama

> Ava?


Karabatic?  :Laughing:

----------


## dahlia

> Karabatic?


Ti si ko MM. Na svako ime koje sam ja predložila on je tako reagirao  :Laughing: 

Ja kažem Ela, a on pita: kaj ona mala ofucana Dvornikova?
Ja kažem Mila, a on pita: a ne bi možda Gloria, Lisa ili Sensa?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Meni se ime Ava sviđa. A Karabatićke se ionako za godinu dana više nitko neće sjećati tako da me to ne bi uopće diralo  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

mene ava podsjeća na deterdžent za veš

----------


## lulu-mama

> Ti si ko MM. Na svako ime koje sam ja predložila on je tako reagirao 
> 
> Ja kažem Ela, a on pita: kaj ona mala ofucana Dvornikova?
> Ja kažem Mila, a on pita: a ne bi možda Gloria, Lisa ili Sensa? 
> 
> Meni se ime Ava sviđa. A Karabatićke se ionako za godinu dana više nitko neće sjećati tako da me to ne bi uopće diralo


Nisam si mogla pomoci da ne budem malo zla  :ulje: 
Ali to je samo zato jer mi se ime osobno ne svidja.

----------


## Imogen

Znaci Ava Karabatic je unistila ime?  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Znaci Ava Karabatic je unistila ime?


Meni nije ona, ali djecja nabrajalica Mir, mir nitko nije kriv jest  :Grin:

----------


## nanimira

> Jao koliko sam tu lijepih zenskih imena procitala, nazalost to ce morati pricekati jer meni stize decko....
> 
> Inace ni meni se ne svidjaju ta "starinska" imena i moja bi curka (da je curka) imala jedno od ovih modernijih imena pa makar se zvala kao i svaka treca curica u kvartu. Meni nije bitno da mi dijete ima unikatno ime niti mi smeta ako je ime cesto, cesto je s razlogom 
> 
> A sad odoh prostudirati temu o muskom imenima


Tak se i meni čini da bude  :Smile:  Milijun lijepih ženskih a samo jedno lijepo muško koje dolazi u obzir. Usput, meni je i Una na popisu ženskih  :Cool:

----------


## nanimira

> Znaci Ava Karabatic je unistila ime?


Pa, meni je  :Laughing:

----------


## arlena

> Sto mislite o imenu Ava?


A zasto ti je bitno sta drugi misle ?  :Laughing: 

Ako ikad budemo imali curicu ,tako ce se zvati ,meni je to ime prekrasno , ima lijepo znacenje  i pase nam uz prezime  :Zaljubljen: 
Sad nam jos samo treba dijete  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

I mm i ja smo pričali o imenima, iako je rano.  :Rolling Eyes:  Uglavnom, i njegova reakcija na svako ime je bila "ali tako se zove sin/kći mojeg frenda iz osnovne škole...ili ova/ona slavna osoba". Pa što me briga? Nije da se mora izmisliti novo ime da ga nema slučajno koje dijete. I njemu se sviđa Ava (ali je Karabatička ubila čar), tako da smo diskusiju zaustavili na EVI.  :Zaljubljen:  Imamo još samo 200 dana za diskusiju  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Sto mislite o imenu Ava?


Dobro ime (nije bebasto, vrijedi za cijeli život) ali mi nekako više paše za obitelji hebrejskog nasljeđa.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni je Ava previše nalik na moj omiljeni prašak za rublje  :Laughing:

----------


## kaina

Nama stiže Emili  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Imogen

> Nama stiže Emili


Prekrasno.

----------


## dahlia

> Nama stiže Emili


Predivno ime  :Zaljubljen: 

Vidiš, mogla bih i to ime izložiti mm. Njemu se jako sviđa Ema, ali imamo osjećaj da je svaka druga curica Ema pa smo odustali. Emili bi možda moglo proći, iako se kod njega nikad ne zna jer je jako izbirljiv  :Rolling Eyes:  

Kod nas za sad vodi Dalia.

----------


## kismet

> Nama stiže Emili


predivno, nježno, odmah si zamislim jednu nježnu curicu...
i ja sam predložila emili, među ostalim imenima, ali MM je jedino za Miju bio suglasan, tako da stiže Mia...

----------


## kismet

Meni je *Ava* super, a svidja mi se i* Luna* (to mi je bio prvi izbor, ali što sam ga dulje izgovarala, nekako mi nije skroz sjelo...)
*Vita* mi je lijepo, a posebno mi se svidja *Vivien*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Anemona

Nije mi loše ni Vida, Eva, Ema, Elena (prekrasno), Helena, Iris (to mi se začudo sviđa, a ne volim ta cvijetna), od starinskih Jurja, Pavla, Josipa, Jana, Janja, Magda (meni jako lijepo, MM nikako ne), Lucija, Lukrecija (kod nas nije često),...

----------


## nanimira

Anelia.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Nije mi loše ni Vida, Eva, Ema, Elena (prekrasno), Helena, Iris (to mi se začudo sviđa, a ne volim ta cvijetna), od starinskih Jurja, Pavla, Josipa, Jana, Janja, Magda (meni jako lijepo, MM nikako ne), Lucija, Lukrecija (kod nas nije često),...


Vida  :Heart: 

Kak to nisam dugo čula... a baš je krasno.

----------


## apricot

znam jedno... 6 - 7 Vida mlađih od 10 godina

----------


## žužy

> Nama stiže Emili


Aaaa,Emili  :Heart:  koji preokret

----------


## Sumskovoce

Uf, u mojim krajevima Vida = šaraf

----------


## dahlia

A što mislite o imenima Alisa, Alina i Elisa?

----------


## nela08

> A što mislite o imenima Alisa, Alina i Elisa?


Moja starija kcerkica se zove Ela, pa je kod biranja bilo raznih varijanti, Elena, Nela,Elina, pa i elisa nam je netko predlozio....MM uvijek pun zanimljivih asocijacija je rekao da ako bude decko neka onda zove Propeler. 
Lira mi ne divno, ali je on stalno govorio.Harfa... i tako!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anemona

> A što mislite o imenima Alisa, Alina i Elisa?


Lijepa su, zvučna, ali ne volim strana imena za domaće krajeve.

----------


## apricot

alisa mi je super
elisa je preeksplicitno za propeler
alina mi se isto sviđa, iako prenježno za moju kuću

----------


## dahlia

> Moja starija kcerkica se zove Ela, pa je kod biranja bilo raznih varijanti, Elena, Nela,Elina, pa i elisa nam je netko predlozio....MM uvijek pun zanimljivih asocijacija je rekao da ako bude decko neka onda zove Propeler. 
> Lira mi ne divno, ali je on stalno govorio.Harfa... i tako!


Meni se jako sviđa ime Ela, al mm veli da ga previše asocira na Dvornikovu i ne dolazi u obzir  :Rolling Eyes:  Za Elisu je bio i njegov komentar vezan za propeler. Ah ti mužjaci  :Laughing:  A meni se jako sviđa. Zapravo, super mi je Eli kao nadimak pa gledam imena koja se mogu skratiti na tu inačicu. Elenu sam predložila ali nikako mu nije sjela, a Elina će vjerojatno još manje. Nela ga podsjeća na crtić o slonici Nelici. Nola mu se već sviđa, iako meni nije baš tak jako napeta. Ne znam kaj ću s njim... Predložila sam i Eleonora. Moćno mi zvuči a i može se lijepo kratit (Eli, Lea, Nora). Al veli da djete do škole neće znati pravilno izgovoriti svoje ime. Nekad bih ga najradije mlatnula po glavi. A najbolje mi je kad kaže da sam ja komplicirana. Moš' mislit!  :oklagija:

----------


## Anemona

Ornela - isto močno.

----------


## apricot

dahlia, pa zašto ne daš ime Eli
)moja stara frendica se tako zove i super je cura, pametna i zgodna, psihologinja)

nemoj tražiti ime koje se da skratiti
već nadjeni već skraćeno

----------


## dahlia

Ma oko kratkih imena se ne možemo usuglasit. Ona koja se meni sviđaju njemu ne leže i obratno. Za sva imena duža od 4-5 slova, njegovo je prvo pitanje: a kako ćemo ju zvati? Pa velim ja, zvat ćemo ju onako kako se zove, punim imenom. Tepat ćemo joj zlato, ribica, mišiću ili kako već i bok. 

Eli sam ja isto predložila ali on tvrdi da je to muško ime, ali kao nadimak mu je super za curicu (imamo jako dobru prijateljicu koja se zove Elizabeta i svi ju zovemo Eli i to mu se recimo sviđa). Zato sam Eleonoru predložila. A da stvar bude bolja, on nije predložio niti jedno ime. Ali ono, niti jedno, a sve moje prijedloge odbija iz ovog ili onog razloga.

Ajde bar smo se oko Dalije oboje složili pa nam dijete neće ostat bezimeno ako ne nađemo u međuvremenu ništa drugo.

----------


## nela08

> Meni se jako sviđa ime Ela, al mm veli da ga previše asocira na Dvornikovu i ne dolazi u obzir  Za Elisu je bio i njegov komentar vezan za propeler. Ah ti mužjaci  A meni se jako sviđa. Zapravo, super mi je Eli kao nadimak pa gledam imena koja se mogu skratiti na tu inačicu. Elenu sam predložila ali nikako mu nije sjela, a Elina će vjerojatno još manje. Nela ga podsjeća na crtić o slonici Nelici. Nola mu se već sviđa, iako meni nije baš tak jako napeta. Ne znam kaj ću s njim... Predložila sam i Eleonora. Moćno mi zvuči a i može se lijepo kratit (Eli, Lea, Nora). Al veli da djete do škole neće znati pravilno izgovoriti svoje ime. Nekad bih ga najradije mlatnula po glavi. A najbolje mi je kad kaže da sam ja komplicirana. Moš' mislit!


Hehe, ja sam skoro.prolupala dok smo se dogovorili oko imena za obje curke. MM je bas kao neko zlocesto dijete, a najbolja izjava je bila, dobro da nisu decki jer mu se muaka imena "bas ne svidjaju". OMG.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nela08

> dahlia, pa zašto ne daš ime Eli
> )moja stara frendica se tako zove i super je cura, pametna i zgodna, psihologinja)
> 
> nemoj tražiti ime koje se da skratiti
> već nadjeni već skraćeno


Elice su predjvne, hehe, objektivno.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Imogen

Elisa i Alina su se nalazili na mojoj listi. Alice je i dalje na list.

----------


## manal

*Alisa* mi je super, jedno vrijeme bio neki favorit, ali me je neko podsjetio na jednu curu s tim imenom, a izrazito glupu, paaa... 

Poznajem jednu *Alinu* iz Austrije, slatka cura, lijepo ime. I jednu jako lijepu ćuku imenom Alina sam poznavala, u Njemačkoj, Newfoundlanderica...  :Wink:

----------


## flopica

Lukrecija, Leticija, Vita, Viola, Ana,Ada, Sonja, Mila, Tamara

sve lijepa imena
dođe mi da rodim još jednu curu  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

> Lukrecija,


Ja htjedoh Lukreciju prije 8 godina, ali mi Branimir Mihaljević upropastio ime svojom pjesmom  :Mad:

----------


## n.grace

meni je i Veronika jako lijepo

----------


## Peterlin

Zašto danas nitko ne daje djevojčici ime Slavica ili Dragica? Valjda će to ponovno doći u modu za naše unuke, he he he...

----------


## flopica

Veronika je i meni prelijepo ime
nekako gordo, uznosito a nježno u isto vrijeme
n.grace novi avatar ti je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## n.grace

> Veronika je i meni prelijepo ime
> nekako gordo, uznosito a nježno u isto vrijeme
> n.grace novi avatar ti je


hvala ti  :Heart: 
s programa koncerta na kojem je svirala moja mala violinistica  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

da, prekrasan je avatar
ali to više nisi ti

----------


## n.grace

znam, već mi je to rečeno  :Smile: 
ali ovaj novi mi je stvarno lijep

a nakon nekog vremena se možda vratim starom

----------


## n.grace

i još jedno pomalo zaboravljeno, vrlo lijepo ime - Kristina

----------


## mishekica

Gdje ti živiš kad je Kristina zaboravljeno ime?  :Smile:  Kod nas je to često, uobičajeno ime.

----------


## n.grace

u 12 godina rada u glazbenoj školi nisam imala niti jednu učenicu Kristinu

----------


## apricot

najmlađe kristine koje znam su jedna 14 godišnjakinja i jedna skoro 11 godišnjakinja

----------


## mishekica

Moja nećakinja ima negdje oko 5 godina. Nije mi prava nećakinja, da se ne pitate zašto ne znam točno.  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

Moja je poznanica dala kćeri ime Loris ( ona kaže da po nekom liku iz crtića- ne znam kojem  :škartoc:  )

----------


## Muma

Nije to ona mama iz serije Malcolm u sredini?  :škartoc:  Ne gledam ali je se spominjalo u zadnje vrijeme...

----------


## žužy

Viš,viš,meni je Loris bilo lijepo ime za dečeca,tak se zval onaj stari lik iz MASH-a  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Zapravo, super mi je Eli kao nadimak pa gledam imena koja se mogu skratiti na tu inačicu.


Umjesto Elise, mozes Eli*z*a. 
Pa nadimak Eli.  :Smile:

----------


## sunčica vk

čekamo drugu curicu...Tesa!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## naniluc

> Nije to ona mama iz serije Malcolm u sredini?


Mislim da je ona Lois  :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

Meni je super ime za curicu Lota... Ali mm kaže da mu je to malo too much :$

----------


## bijelko

> Zašto danas nitko ne daje djevojčici ime Slavica ili Dragica? Valjda će to ponovno doći u modu za naše unuke, he he he...


mislim da će baš tako biti.

inače, poznajem jednog dječaka Dragu, dva Antuna te curicu Kristinu. Baš kad pomisliš da su ljudi odustali od takvih imena, netko te ugodno iznenadi

----------


## Imogen

> čekamo drugu curicu...Tesa!!!


Tesa je preljepo ime.

----------


## anabanana

Nama dolazi Matea (Teica). jedva cekam da se poznamo face to face !!!!

----------


## Imogen

> Nama dolazi Matea (Teica). jedva cekam da se poznamo face to face !!!!


Matea je lijepo ime.

----------


## Imogen

Meni se bas svidaju neobicna, strana imena... Freya, Romilly, Georgina. Dijete ce imati prezime na chich, ali da djetetu mogu dati prezime bez palatala, dala bi mu. Ali ne mogu. I ja ne vidim razloga zasto djetetu ne bih dala strano ime, pa zar da mu dam ime koje mi se uopce ne svida?

Sto da radim? Ne zelim dati ime koje mi se uopce ne svida, a prezime ne moze biti bez palatala!

----------


## BuBA

Mi smo upoznali jednu curicu koja se zove Ziva. Isprva je čudno, ali navikeš se! Ziva na hebrejskom znači svjetlost! :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sanda1977

> Nama dolazi Matea (Teica). jedva cekam da se poznamo face to face !!!!


lijepo jednostavno,a mi se odlučili da damo ime na tatu Maria...i on je bez j.... :Grin:

----------


## anabanana

Maria bi ti mogla doci 15.8. i meni je lijepo to ime.

----------


## annvilli

Znam ja jednog Lorisa, studirao je sa mnom i profesori su mu se stalno obraćali s "kolegice"  :Grin:

----------


## annvilli

Mi sad smišljamo za curicu..vratili smo se prošle godine iz SAD-a, 3 djece nam je tamo rođeno i dali smo im univerzalna imena koja pašu tu i tamo (uvijek je bio plan da se vratimo  :Smile:  ) i baš sam se veselila napokon dati djetetu ime bez opterećenja kako će se izgovarat, ali dragi odbacuje sve moje prijedloge  :Sad: 
Palo mi je na pamet Sonja - to baš dugo nisam čula, a divno je. a MM kaže da mu je to kao za ukrajinsku prostitutku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zrinska

Mi u traženju ženskih imena. Prvi izbor bila je Zlata..odgovor mog muža osim one voditeljice ne poznam mlade žene s tim imenom. To je za bakice. Mara, ok al ne i u našem okruženju gdje je to pogrdno od Marija. Lola, da i onda moj muž veli za njom će vikat Lola voli biti gola. Za sad su imena: Greta, Klara, Tonka, Mirjam bez dodataka MM.

----------


## annvilli

Zlata je jako lijepo  :Smile: 
A greta sad postaje dosta popularno, znam 3 curice s tim imenom mlađe od 3 godine.

Mi se dvoumimo između Vida i Ida  :Laughing: 
Koje je vama bolje?

----------


## flopica

oba su lijepa
Vida možda mrvu više

----------


## zrinska

Meni je Vida odlično ime!!!!

----------


## paučica

Meni je tata htjeo dati ime Vida, mrzila sam ga što je I samo pomislio na to. Srećom, stariji brat je spasio stvar I izabrao mi ime. 
Ne sviđa mi se Vida, možda zbog kraja gdje živim, jer ne poznam niti jednu osobu koja nosi to ime a da nije odavno u mirovini. 
Ida mi je je ljepše ime! No, koliko nas toliko I mišljenja, ti ćeš ionako odlučiti po svom.  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

> meni je i Veronika jako lijepo



i meni  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

nama ipak stiže Bartulina  :Smile:

----------


## annvilli

Ja se baš nikako ne mogu odlučit, možda se na kraju odlučimo za neko drugo. osim ovih favoriti su mi Zita, Sofija i Dora.
a djeci ne damo da biraju, neki dan je Iris rekla da se njoj baš sviđa REGICA za seku, nije mi uopće bilo jasno od kud joj to. baka je poslije razjasnila, gledali su gruntovčane  :Laughing: 

Veronika je i meni super ime  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Sto kazes na Maris, Mabel, Elin (cita se kako se pise, norvesko ime), Leda, Ada, Eliza (kao nadimak za Elizabetu)...

Vidim da si odabrala Benjamina kao ime za svojeg decka, da li te smetaju y,x,q,w slova, pretpostavljam da te ne mori fonetsko pisanje i domaca imena?

----------


## annvilli

Mi smo ti se vratili u Hrvatsku ove godine, a i tamo smo birali imena koja funkcioniraju na oba jezika, mi ih izgovaramo kao hrvatska i ne bi htjeli xyqw
Ada mi je prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen: 

A gdje si ti Imogen?

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi sad smišljamo za curicu..vratili smo se prošle godine iz SAD-a, 3 djece nam je tamo rođeno i dali smo im univerzalna imena koja pašu tu i tamo (uvijek je bio plan da se vratimo  ) i baš sam se veselila napokon dati djetetu ime bez opterećenja kako će se izgovarat, ali dragi odbacuje sve moje prijedloge 
> Palo mi je na pamet Sonja - to baš dugo nisam čula, a divno je.* a MM kaže da mu je to kao za ukrajinsku prostitutku*


Uff, čekaj samo da ga Trina dohvati, bit će njemu bambambam oklagijom....  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> Uff, čekaj samo da ga Trina dohvati, bit će njemu bambambam oklagijom....


 :Laughing: 

meni je Sonja vrlo lijepo ime
i Sofija  :Heart:

----------


## annvilli

neka ga  :Grin: 
Sonja je prekrasno, ne znam kakve su mu to asocijacije

----------


## Elly

> *Sonja je prekrasno*, ne znam kakve su mu to asocijacije


X
Npr. u Italiji je uobicajeno Sonia (a izgovor Sonja), poznajem dosta djevojcica (i nemaju nikakve veze s ex-SSSR-om  :Grin: ) koje se tako zovu.

----------


## lunja

Kako izgovarate ime *Zoe*? 
Oduvijek mi se svidja, i bila sam uvjerena da se izgovara kao Zoi. 

Tek sad vidim da postoji barem 3-4 nacina pisanja (Zoe, Zoë, Zoé,Zoie, Zoey) ali i izgovora : Zo-ee, ali cesto i Zo-wie, sa nekakvim V (jedno se rimuje s otprilike Joey a drugo s Bowie).
Prijatelj Grk kaze da se u originalu izgovara kao Zoi s uzlaznim I.

Zivimo u NL, i po forumima vidim da cesto koriste americku varijanu s tim puj-puj V (Zouvi po Vuku  :Rolling Eyes: ).

U igri su jos Dora i Vanja. 
Vanja mi se bas svidja, ali obicno V se ovdje izgovara kao VF, a u Amsterdamu bas kao F. Pa bi lako postala Fanja  :Mad: . A Wanja mi je opet bezveze.

----------


## anđeo26012013

meni se sviđa Dorja,Tajana

----------


## Imogen

Zoe izgovaram Zoi. Preferiram Doru.

----------


## alma_itd

> Kako izgovarate ime *Zoe*? 
> Oduvijek mi se svidja, i bila sam uvjerena da se izgovara kao Zoi. 
> 
> Tek sad vidim da postoji barem 3-4 nacina pisanja (Zoe, Zoë, Zoé,Zoie, Zoey) ali i izgovora : Zo-ee, ali cesto i Zo-wie, sa nekakvim V (jedno se rimuje s otprilike Joey a drugo s Bowie).
> Prijatelj Grk kaze da se u originalu izgovara kao Zoi s uzlaznim I.
> 
> Zivimo u NL, i po forumima vidim da cesto koriste americku varijanu s tim puj-puj V (Zouvi po Vuku ).
> 
> U igri su jos Dora i Vanja. 
> Vanja mi se bas svidja, ali obicno V se ovdje izgovara kao VF, a u Amsterdamu bas kao F. Pa bi lako postala Fanja . A Wanja mi je opet bezveze.


Zoe je lijepo ime ali ako si u NL onda su velike sanse da izgovaraju kao ZU,ali to vjerovatno i sama znas  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Moja je Pia  :Smile:

----------


## lunja

Stigla nam je Dora  :Heart:

----------


## Jurana

Meni je trenutno najljepše žensko ime Mirta.

----------


## corinaII

Nama u prvom mjesecu stiže mala  Korina :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maribel

Ja sam već odavno van ove teme-moje cure su sad već velike. No neki dan sam čula vrlo neobično ime za djevojčicu, pa da ga podijelim s vama koji možda tražite ideje.
Djevojčica Oda ima baš originalno ime, zar ne?
Dolazi od Ondine-morska sirena

----------


## Imogen

> Nama u prvom mjesecu stiže mala  Korina


 :Zaljubljen: 




> Ja sam već odavno van ove teme-moje cure su sad već velike. No neki dan sam čula vrlo neobično ime za djevojčicu, pa da ga podijelim s vama koji možda tražite ideje.
> Djevojčica Oda ima baš originalno ime, zar ne?
> Dolazi od Ondine-morska sirena


Bas je originalno, svida mi se.


Sto kazete na Marigold? Cita se bas kao sto se pise.

----------


## corinaII

Imogen mene na prvu asocira na nešto zlatno( gold na njemački i znači zlato) , sad ime mi je neobično prvi put ga čujem i ne zna nije mi ružno, neobično zanimljivo mi je. Neznam kako drukčije bi opisala.

----------


## apricot

a sprdali su se s bosancima koji su u ono doba djevojčicama davali ime - marisol

----------


## cikla

Marigold je cvet (Tagetes erecta).

----------


## sss

> Marigold je cvet (Tagetes erecta).


Po naški: kadifica  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

je, obožavam ga
i kažu da strašno krtice tjera

ali ne vjerujem da bi itko kćeri dao ime Kadifica
iako znam jednu Kadifu

----------


## nanimira

Kadifice su dobre i protiv krumpirovih zlatica  :Smile: 

Marigold mi je fora samo mi nije za osobno ime, nekako više za marku odjeće ili tako-neki brand.

----------


## Peterlin

> Marigold je cvet (Tagetes erecta).


Daaa! To me podsjeća na djetinjstvo i bakin vrt. 

Marisol = suncokret, marigold = kadifica

----------


## zadarmamica

evo cure moje...dugo nisam pisala,pa ovih dana opet krenula lagano.
čekam čekam...pa ću znati jel pozitivan test  :Smile: 
a imena...curica zara,eva ,a dečko mihovil,matej,filip,jakov

----------


## zadarmamica

od frendice kćer se zove Agata,a od druge se zove Noemi

----------


## Peterlin

> evo cure moje...dugo nisam pisala,pa ovih dana opet krenula lagano.
> čekam čekam...pa ću znati jel pozitivan test 
> a imena...curica zara,eva ,a dečko mihovil,matej,filip,jakov


Eva  :Heart: 

Zaru ne bih, imat će brata sa lijepim starinskim hrvatskim imenom.

Kad smo kod tradicionalnih hrvatskih ženskih imena - Buga, Tea, Dora, Zlata

----------


## zadarmamica

i mama mi se zove Eva.  :Smile: 
a i sad svi daju Zara u zadnje vrime.

----------


## Šiškica

Imam Doru  :Yes: , i sve mi se čini da ak bude druga curka da će biti *Ida*.

----------


## n.grace

Eva mi je predivno  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

> Eva mi je predivno


Ahaaaa  :Smile: 

Al mi nikako naci ime za trecu curku
Medjutim, da je decko-bilo bi jos teze...

----------


## Ginger

> Imam Doru , i sve mi se čini da ak bude druga curka da će biti *Ida*.


Jesam ja nesto propustila?  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Nama u prvom mjesecu stiže mala  Korina


u mene bi četvrta po redu bila mare :Smile: , al samo su dvi pa ne dođe na red

----------


## ann-zgb

rijetko i meni prekrasno ime-iris

----------


## Šiškica

> Jesam ja nesto propustila?



Nisi  :Smile: , krenuli smo na VV po drugu mrvicu.. Sve opet ispočetka.. 
I naravno navijamo opet za curicu :Yes:

----------


## Ginger

> Nisi , krenuli smo na VV po drugu mrvicu.. Sve opet ispočetka.. 
> I naravno navijamo opet za curicu


Aaaaaa
Pa drzim palceve na rukama i nogama

----------


## Bluebella

> Al mi nikako naci ime za trecu curku


Nek se zove Gingerina  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

> Nek se zove Gingerina


 :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

ili đinđa :Smile:

----------


## annvilli

> Eva 
> 
> Zaru ne bih, imat će brata sa lijepim starinskim hrvatskim imenom.
> 
> Kad smo kod tradicionalnih hrvatskih ženskih imena - Buga, Tea, Dora, Zlata


Od kad je Tea tradicionalno hrvatsko ime?  :Grin: 
Dora je meni favorit, ali tako se nećakinja zove pa nećemo

----------


## snupi

moja se bude zvala Katrina Vera jer 90% da  je pišulljica!

----------


## tangerina

> Od kad je Tea tradicionalno hrvatsko ime? 
> Dora je meni favorit, ali tako se nećakinja zove pa nećemo


Možda je trebalo pisati Tena

----------


## Ginger

> ili đinđa


 :Razz:   :Smile: 

ma imamo dva kraca i jedno dugo ime u igri
al nijedno mi nije kliknulo do kraja...
s tim da sam ovo dugo ja eliminirala, a mm nije (jos, he he)

al ak se ne oducimo do poroda, bit ce kako mare kaze  :Grin:

----------


## ljubilica

*snupi* poznam jednu Katrinu, svi je često zovu Katarina  :Smile:  i dijete ih stalno ispravlja. Mislim da su rekli da je to ukrajinsko ime (oni su tog podrijetla)
Sviđa mi se ime  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Vera mi je jedno od najljepših imena
Katrinu ne bih

----------


## tigrical

O, Snupi je već počela s imenima, bravo!
Izgleda da je kod nas dečko ali nije sigurno, za njega imamo ime, za curku se dvoumim/troumim.

----------


## innu

Vera mi je divno ime. Nama dolazi dečko, ali da je cura bila bi Magali.

----------


## tigrical

Fora innu, neobično.

----------


## innu

Da, ostalo mi iz jedne knjige koju sam davno čitala, iako se ne sjećam sadržaja, ime sam zapamtila.

----------


## snupi

i moje ime je rusko meni se sviđa Katrina  a mm Vera pa smo ga odlucili spojiti da nije ni drugi ne budemo zakinuti!

----------


## Imogen

Gledam malo po dzavnom zavodu za statistiku...

Lina... 588 osoba se zove Lina.
Aurora... 265 osoba
Nicole... 323 osoba
Lena... 705 osoba
Lana... 9237 osoba
Lara... 4886 osoba
Laura... 5963 osoba
Lila... 24 osoba
Elena... 2722 osoba
Ava... 28 osoba
Leda... 189 osoba
Flora... 74 osoba
Lora... 682 osoba
Eliza... 45 osoba
Ada... 490 osoba

http://www.dzs.hr/

----------


## Ginger

Gdje to tocno gledas?
Ja se uopc ne mogu snaci...

----------


## ki ki

> Gdje to tocno gledas?
> Ja se uopc ne mogu snaci...


baza podataka pa udes u popis stanovnistva

----------


## Imogen

> Gdje to tocno gledas?
> Ja se uopc ne mogu snaci...


Klikni na link koji sam dala, pa potrazi crvene rijeci Novo, i ispod toga se nalazi link na koji kliknes.

----------


## Ginger

Thnx cure
Ma gledala sam s moba pa mi je sve zbrckano

----------


## Imogen

Sto mislite o imenu Romina?

----------


## mala-vila

lijepo je

----------


## Ninunanu

Ja sam u startu bila uvjerena da je ce bit Bruna no sto vise vrime prolazi to vise razmišljam...
Bruna, Iskra, Tonka...al kako sam krenila bit ce nesto deseto do kraja :D

----------


## Lili75

> Kako izgovarate ime *Zoe*? 
> Oduvijek mi se svidja, i bila sam uvjerena da se izgovara kao Zoi. 
> 
> Tek sad vidim da postoji barem 3-4 nacina pisanja (Zoe, Zoë, Zoé,Zoie, Zoey) ali i izgovora : Zo-ee, ali cesto i Zo-wie, sa nekakvim V (jedno se rimuje s otprilike Joey a drugo s Bowie).
> Prijatelj Grk kaze da se u originalu izgovara kao Zoi s uzlaznim I.
> 
> Zivimo u NL, i po forumima vidim da cesto koriste americku varijanu s tim puj-puj V (Zouvi po Vuku ).
> 
> U igri su jos Dora i Vanja. 
> Vanja mi se bas svidja, ali obicno V se ovdje izgovara kao VF, a u Amsterdamu bas kao F. Pa bi lako postala Fanja . A Wanja mi je opet bezveze.


moja sisterica živi u Njemačkoj, zove se Vanja i što da ti kažem stalno ih ispravlja da nije Fanja  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

mi još ne znamo jel bu dečko ili curica,al mm već počeo birat imena,za curicu Jelena...nisam još načisto kak mi se to ime sviđa

----------


## jelena.O

meni se sviđa

----------


## ki ki

> mi još ne znamo jel bu dečko ili curica,al mm već počeo birat imena,za curicu Jelena...nisam još načisto kak mi se to ime sviđa


mi smo tako zvali svoju dok je bila u trbuhu na kraju je dobila skroz drugo ime pa cemo joj Jelena uzeti za krsno

----------


## apricot

evo, ako neka, poput mene, ne voli da joj se dijete zove kao i 11000 druge djece rođene te godine...

http://www.srednja.hr/Novosti/Hrvats...-u-2013-godini

----------


## XENA

Nedavno čula divno žensko ime Evelin , roditelji su koristili onu verziju sa y što se meni osobno ne sviđa pošto mislim da se time samo komplicira djetetu život, a i malo mi je glupo koristiti slova koja nemaju veze sa hrvatskom abecedom
Kod mene je u igri Nikol za curicu (ako nam je suđeno treće dijete) te Lukas ili Daniel za dečka

----------


## lunja

> moja sisterica živi u Njemačkoj, zove se Vanja i što da ti kažem stalno ih ispravlja da nije Fanja


Da, odustali smo zbog toga od Vanje. I dobili Doru  :Zaljubljen: . Super joj pristaje, i svidja mi se sto je i hrvatsko i opce poznato (zbog crtica).

Starija je Margarita, u NL cesto moramo ispravljati da nije Marharita.

----------


## Peterlin

> evo, ako neka, poput mene, ne voli da joj se dijete zove kao i 11000 druge djece rođene te godine...
> 
> http://www.srednja.hr/Novosti/Hrvats...-u-2013-godini


Slažem se, ali kad si avangarda, vrlo često ti se dogodi da u roku godine dana hrpetina djece dobije to ime... To se dogodilo s imenom mog starijeg sina čije ime nije bilo prečesto prije 14 godina, ali mu je u međuvremenu popularnost naglo porasla. Mlađi je srećom izbjegao tu sudbinu. Za njim su klinci obično vikali "A gdje su ti detektivi???" jer se većina susrela s poznatom Kastnerovom knjigom, pa je ime ostalo prepoznatljivo, ali ne i prečesto. Ne znam nikoga od djece iz kvarta tko se tako zove, a stariji ima hrpetinu imenjaka.

----------


## apricot

o, znam ja to
ja već tri godine ne razgovaram s jednom rodom koja je kćeri dala ime po mojoj
ok, ja nisam normalna, ali eto...

----------


## Kanga

naša je kćer trebala biti Marula, ali je reakcija prijatelja od kojih smo prvi put čuli to ime bila takva da smo prijateljstva radi odustali. a oni su kasnije dobili tri sina i osta ime neiskorišteno   :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

> o, znam ja to
> ja već tri godine ne razgovaram s jednom rodom koja je kćeri dala ime po mojoj
> ok, ja nisam normalna, ali eto...


ma dajjjjjjj  :Shock:  zbog toga ne razgovarate  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

> ma dajjjjjjj  zbog toga ne razgovarate


ja s njom ne razgovaram  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> ja s njom ne razgovaram


da da kad sam napisala (izašao mi edit) sam skužila lapsus 
auhhhh

----------


## Ginger

ajme apri  :Rolling Eyes: 
pa daj se skockaj, nemas ekskluzivu na to ime
mislim da to fakat nije vrijedno nerazgovaranja, zar ne?

----------


## Ginger

Ah da, mi u 37 tt i jos nemamo ime za nasu curku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## corinaII

evo imama ja jedno lipo ime da se nismo odlučili za Korinu bila bi Ester

----------


## apricot

> ajme apri 
> pa daj se skockaj, nemas ekskluzivu na to ime
> mislim da to fakat nije vrijedno nerazgovaranja, zar ne?


joj, daj
ne razgovaramo jer se nikada ne vidimo  :Smile: 
(ali mi nikako nije svejedno)

a ekskluzivu, naravno, imam  :Smile: 
ime stoljećima postoji samo i isključivo u mojoj obitelji

neka si druge obitelji smišljaju neka druga  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Da, sefice  :Grin: 
Ako te tjesi, ja svoju trecu necu nazvati tako 
Jos bi zaradila ban  :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

e sad sam pravo znatiželjna koje je to ime?
može i na pp 

a zasad više ne mislim rađati pa mi možeš reći bez straha  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

Pa imas u potpisu
Sigurna sam da ne znas niti jednu  :Smile: 
I kako ne znas vec? Nisi pazila na satu
Pa apri svako toliko mora objasnjavati otkud joj to neobicno ime  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

ma to sam se i ja zapitala sada 
da nakon ovih godina na forumu da ne znam kako se 
cura od naše apricot zove (pa to je stvarno za svaku pokudu) 

vidim ja Zrin, ali cijelo vrijeme mislim da je to skraćenica, zar nije?

----------


## Blekonja

ili orka? ali stvarno ne znam ja sam bila uvjerena da su to simpatične skraćenice ili nadimci  :Embarassed:  sad me pravo sram!

----------


## trampolina

Ahahaha, i ja bi isto k'o apricot pobjesnila kad bi mi netko prekopirao ime(na), a još ni nemam obiteljsku tradiciju!

Srećom, nikome ne pada na pamet tako nazvati djecu  :Grin: 

Marula mi je prekrasno ime, T. ga nije dobila samo zato što znam mamu djevojčice koja se tako zove.
Štajaznam, loše bi se osjećala da ga prekopiram.

----------


## apricot

eto, kako su Kanga i trampolina lojalne!
to se cijeni!

Blekonja, Blekonja... tc, tc, tc...
počet ću ispitivati gradivo

ali pouzdano znam da je netko na nekome forumu napisao: neka glupača na Rodinom forumu djetetu dala ime Orka  :Smile: 

Orka i Zrin su prava pravcata imena... bez skraćivanja, a nije niti akronim

----------


## Peterlin

> Ahahaha, i ja bi isto k'o apricot pobjesnila kad bi mi netko prekopirao ime(na), a još ni nemam obiteljsku tradiciju!
> 
> Srećom, nikome ne pada na pamet tako nazvati djecu 
> 
> Marula mi je prekrasno ime,* T. ga nije dobila samo zato što znam mamu djevojčice koja se tako zove.*
> Štajaznam, loše bi se osjećala da ga prekopiram.


I ja bih se osjećala loše da tako nekome "ukradem" ime... Imamo dečke pa su naša potencijalna imena za cure ostala neiskorištena (Erika pa dugo dugo ništa, pa onda Adela).

Netko je spomenuo Ester - isto nije loše ime!

----------


## Blekonja

> eto, kako su Kanga i trampolina lojalne!
> to se cijeni!
> 
> Blekonja, Blekonja... tc, tc, tc...
> počet ću ispitivati gradivo
> 
> ali pouzdano znam da je netko na nekome forumu napisao: neka glupača na Rodinom forumu djetetu dala ime Orka 
> 
> Orka i Zrin su prava pravcata imena... bez skraćivanja, a nije niti akronim


apricot iskreno meni su simpa imena, ali moram priznati da su i smiona  :Smile: 
mene bi u tvom slučaju jedino mučilo pitanje kako će u školi djeca reagirati na ta imena
 hoće li biti zafrkancije kao npr. Roza-koza i sl. 

 a ja stalno slušam kako moja Bartulina ima čudno i neobično ime  :Laughing: 
i ne mogu se čudom načuditi kako nam je (točnije meni) palo na pamet
čak su me pojedinci pitali jesam li se navikla 

 :Shock:  wtf navikla na što??? pa ja sam joj ime dala


vidiš, mene više smeta to iščuđavanje i padanje u afan 
kao da sam djetetu dala ime g**no 
nego činjenica da bi netko dao svom djetetu isto ime
to bi mi dapače i laskalo, 
doduše da postane sad hit ime kao što je moje bilo davne 1978. 
to mi ne bi bilo baš najdraže, 
ali mislim da ne bih prestala pričati s nekim iz tih razloga.....
 :Wink:

----------


## apricot

pa, u našoj kući to nije smiono
to je bapsko ime
u svakoj generaciji su bile Mara, Orka, Ana, Vera, Luja, Kata...
nije mi uopće padalo na pamet da bi to nekome bilo čudno  :Smile: 

ono, seljačko ime iz bosne

osobno imam puno veći otpor prema imenima iz anglosaksonskog područja
ono, bilo bi mi jako čudno kćeri nadjenuti ime Lorena ili Patricija
ali, ljudima se sviđa, pa neka nazivaju djecu kako god im paše
mi smo tradicionalisti  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

> mi još ne znamo jel bu dečko ili curica,al mm već počeo birat imena,za curicu Jelena...nisam još načisto kak mi se to ime sviđa


Mozda ce ti se svidati Helena? Ili Elena? Jelena je slavenska verzija od Helene.




> evo imama ja jedno lipo ime da se nismo odlučili za Korinu bila bi Ester


Ester je predivno ime. Ja vise volim duza imena, Estera je legitimna, i meni puno ljepsa, varijanta od Esther.

----------


## lberc

sviđa mi se i Helena,a Elena još više,a najviše Sara,a mm ni čuti,već sam rekla da bum ja ak bu curica zapisala Saru kaj on nebu ni znal  :Laughing: 
on samo gleda nekakva imena hrvatskih kraljeva

----------


## apricot

pa nećeš valjda curici dati ime Tomislav?
ili Trpimir?

----------


## lberc

> pa nećeš valjda curici dati ime Tomislav?
> ili Trpimir?


ma ne,za Jelenu mi je rekal kaj je bila,al nisam ga baš doživjela,a moram priznati da ga nisam ni slušala kad mi je pričal o muškom imenu Borna...ne biraju mi se još imena jer još ne znamo kaj bude,i ne želim se sad s tim zamarat..7 godina smo iza svakog transfera birali imena pa nas je svaki put dočekala negativna beta,zato sad pušem na hladno,ne želim se opet razočarat,a za imena stvarno imamo vremena,samo da trudnoća prođe u redu i da dobimo živu i zdravu bebicu

----------


## apricot

pa jelena je stvarno prekrasno ime: snažno, plemenito... puna su ga usta

a to... imamo vremena...
tako nekako svi razmišljamo, pa onda dijete ne upisujemo i po mjesec dana jer ne znamo koje ime odabrati  :Very Happy:

----------


## tangerina

> pa nećeš valjda curici dati ime Tomislav?
> ili Trpimir?


može Tomislava  :Smile:  a znala sam i Hrvoslavu  :Smile:  meni se ne sviđaju, ali de gustibus.. 

Ja još niti ne znam šta čekam, ali sam čvrsto zamislila Barbaru i sad smišljam najbolju strategiju da uvjerim muža da je to najbolje ime  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

mi smo Tomislavu zvali Tonja i to mi je tako super
a imam i frendicu koja se zove Tomi... baš i samo Tomi

a Barbara je prekrasno ime
ima dva R, meni je to dovoljno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> a to... imamo vremena...
> tako nekako svi razmišljamo, pa onda dijete ne upisujemo i po mjesec dana jer ne znamo koje ime odabrati


 :Razz:   :Grin: 

evo mi skoro punih 37tt i jos nemamo ime  :Rolling Eyes: 
zapravo, muz suzio izbor na jedno kratko i jedno dugo
i sad smo u dilemi - prve dvije cure imaju kratka imena, pa da nastavimo niz ili napravimo zaokret...
a oba su mi lijepa i ne mogu se odluciti, a ni on...

----------


## apricot

pa daj nam reci

----------


## magriz

> mi smo Tomislavu zvali Tonja i to mi je tako super
> a imam i frendicu koja se zove Tomi... baš i samo Tomi
> 
> a Barbara je prekrasno ime
> ima dva R, meni je to dovoljno


i onda recimo dijete ne izgovara R. baš se usreći s imenom

----------


## anđeo26012013

Ja bi Barbaru ili Beatu moj se nemre još odlučiti

----------


## tangerina

> i onda recimo dijete ne izgovara R. baš se usreći s imenom


pa naučit će ga prije ili kasnije, a dotad je Bajbaja, šta sad  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

mene drži verzija katrina Vera, vera ostaje definitivno po tatinom ali mni se sviđaju jos neka imena koje ne pasu k tome Vera.

----------


## lberc

> pa naučit će ga prije ili kasnije, a dotad je Bajbaja, šta sad


moja sestra ima 35 god. i još nemre točno izgovorit R,a ima ga i u imenu i u prezimenu...a kaj ćeš,nisu roditelji to znali

----------


## sarasvati

*snupi*, a zašto nije samo Vera?

----------


## mona

> ma ne,za Jelenu mi je rekal kaj je bila,al nisam ga baš doživjela,a moram priznati da ga nisam ni slušala kad mi je pričal o muškom imenu Borna...ne biraju mi se još imena jer još ne znamo kaj bude,i ne želim se sad s tim zamarat..7 godina smo iza svakog transfera birali imena pa nas je svaki put dočekala negativna beta,zato sad pušem na hladno,ne želim se opet razočarat,a za imena stvarno imamo vremena,samo da trudnoća prođe u redu i da dobimo živu i zdravu bebicu


Borna moze biti i zensko ime.imam jednu u obitelji 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## snupi

iskreno meni je Vera ni siim ni tam. Mojem muzu se sviđaju imena vesna, jasna, suzana. a meni se sviđaju olja, neva, olga, katrina, Za sad imamo tu kombinaciju katrina vera ali ako stavima neva vera  ispala bude nevera, a na pamet mi padaju samo muska imena ni jedno zensko sa kojim bi bas bola odusevljen, da velim to je to.

----------


## apricot

> mene drži verzija katrina Vera, vera ostaje definitivno po tatinom ali mni se sviđaju jos neka imena koje ne pasu k tome Vera.


svim svojim bićem navijam za Veru  :Heart: 
jedno od meni najljepših imena

----------


## apricot

> moja sestra ima 35 god. i još nemre točno izgovorit R,a ima ga i u imenu i u prezimenu...a kaj ćeš,nisu roditelji to znali


ima odraslih koji ne mogu izgovoriti L, Č, Ž, Š, C, Z, S, T...
pa nećemo svi djecu nazivati Ana i Ivo

rekla bih kako je važnije otići kod logopeda i ispraviti nedostatak na vrijeme

----------


## Peterlin

> svim svojim bićem navijam za Veru 
> jedno od meni najljepših imena


Da, da... starinska imena izgleda opet dobivaju na popularnosti.

Vera (ili Vjera), Slava, Zlata, Zora.... pa ne može se čovjek odlučiti koje je bolje. Još fali i Nada da niz bude potpun, ali to mi je nekak previše obično (ima ih cijela hrpa u mom rodnom gradu, različitih generacija).

----------


## kismet

*snupi*, a zašto ga ne nagovoriš na Nevu, Olju ? Neva Vera, sviđa mi s, mada ni ja nisam pobornik duplih imena, ali jedan moj frend čije tri kćeri imaju 6 imena me pitao kod izbora za moju curu : pa pobogu, kako tako kratko, a nastavak ?! :Laughing: 

Apri, Orka i Zrin su mi super, osim tvojih kikića, ne znam nikoga tih imena, tek kad sam pročitala tvoje postove saznala sam da je i Orka često ime u Bosni (i od tamo, među ostalim, vučem korijene)...

Meni su se sviđale Olja, Zlata, Kata, Vita...i Vera sam dugo premetala po ustima, razmišljala, ali kako ja uvijek vežem ime uz osobu koju poznam, odustala sam...

A propos davanja imena koja netko x- godina ima "rezervirana" - nikad ne bih nekome "ukrala" ime, a i ne bi mi bilo svejedno da netko meni preotme ime koje godinama namjerevam dati...

----------


## apricot

> saznala sam da je i Orka često ime u Bosni (i od tamo, među ostalim, vučem korijene)...


ma kakvi često
ukupno 10 u posljednjih 200 godina
i svi iz naše kuće  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> pa daj nam reci


Helena ili Rea
Meni se oba svidjaju, al velim, ne znam nastavti s kratkim imenima (koja mi se u pravilu vise svidjaju) ili ovaj put izabrati malo duze (prezime nam je dugacko)
A to hoce li moci izgovoriti R me uopce ne dira pri izboru imena - ici ce logopedu
Prva curka ima R u imenu, druga ne, al u prezimenu ih imamao dva
Mislim, moze i lose izgovarati S pa necu zbog toga eliminirati sva imena s tim slovom

----------


## kismet

> ma kakvi često
> ukupno 10 u posljednjih 200 godina
> i svi iz naše kuće


E onda ste stvarno originalni  :Smile: ))
A kako je Zrin dobio ime, da ne vrtim sad sve postove, moja deralica nema sekund mira...

----------


## kismet

> Helena ili Rea
> Meni se oba svidjaju, al velim, ne znam nastavti s kratkim imenima (koja mi se u pravilu vise svidjaju) ili ovaj put izabrati malo duze (prezime nam je dugacko)
> A to hoce li moci izgovoriti R me uopce ne dira pri izboru imena - ici ce logopedu
> Prva curka ima R u imenu, druga ne, al u prezimenu ih imamao dva
> Mislim, moze i lose izgovarati S pa necu zbog toga eliminirati sva imena s tim slovom


Helena je predivno, tako plemenito i znam jednu pre-predragu ženu tog imena pa mi je srcu drago...
Rea je ok, ali blijedi uz Helenu  :No-no:

----------


## Ginger

ja do aprine, nikad nisam cula za Orku

----------


## kismet

Zaboravila sam pohvaliti *nanimiru* za malenu Piju, prekrasno, razmišljala sam o njemu u ranoj trudnoći, prije nego li sam saznala da je cura, ali znam da jedna prijateljica, koja ima sina i planira drugu trudnoću, a žarko želi kćer, ima Piju na wish-listi i visoko joj kotira, pa sam odustala...

----------


## Peterlin

> ja do aprine, nikad nisam cula za Orku


U toj varijanti ni ja se ne mogu sjetiti, ali sam upoznala stariju gospođu, Dalmatinku, koja se "piše" Eleonora, a zovu je Norka. Tako da je i Orka vjerojatno istog podrijetla.

Obzirom na to da mi se ne sviđaju dugačka i komplicirana imena, Orka ima puno prednosti.

----------


## tigrical

Ginger, Helena mi je ljepše. Rea mi se čini češće...
Kod nas bi da je curka bila Julija ali cekamo dečka.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Mozda ce ti se svidati Helena? Ili Elena? Jelena je slavenska verzija od Helene.


Meni je Jelena najljepše od navedenih (zato jer je moje :Grin:  ) , a i najrjeđe. U današnje vrijeme jako malo curica se tak zove a  imaš pune škole i vrtiće Helena i Elena. Kad sam bila mala mislila sam da je "prebapsko" jer nije bilo moderno, ali sad mi je jedno od ljepših domaćih ženskih imena.

----------


## apricot

i meni je Helena ljepše
poput Jelene... tako dostojanstveno

kismet, Zrin je ime dobio po Zrinskima; meni je važno da ime ima povijest... da nekako upućuje odakle smo  :Smile: 
i pritom uopće ne mislim na to da bi jednoga dana mogli živjeti negdje gdje su im imena neizgovorljiva

----------


## apricot

> Meni je Jelena najljepše od navedenih (zato jer je moje ) , a i najrjeđe. U današnje vrijeme jako malo curica se tak zove.


ali Jelena ti spada u deset najčešće davanih imena u Hrvatskoj
uz Anu i još neke

----------


## Sirius Black

> ali Jelena ti spada u deset najčešće davanih imena u Hrvatskoj
> uz Anu i još neke


Da, najčešća imena uopće. Od tih neke imaju prek 80 i za par godina bu ih manje  :Smile: . Nema ih među djecom.

----------


## enchi

I ja glasam za Helenu!  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Helena je divno ime- uzvišeno, jasno, zvučno
Rea mi nikad ne bi bila izbor
Eleonora istzo divno
Orka mi je zbog apricotine priče interesantno i posebno
Vera mi nikada ne bi bila izbor
Vida i Vita su mi lijepa
Sonja mi je prejako ime i jako ga volim zbog Sonja koje imam u životu
Daria mi je tako nekako presimpatično i milo
Ana je jedno od najčešćih ali meni prelijepo, ženstveno
ja bi trebala još jednu curicu očito  :Cool:

----------


## Argente

đinđo, i ja sam za Helenu
na kojem slogu je naglasak?

----------


## Ginger

Pa na drugom...
Nikako ne na prvom
Mene jedino "smeta" sto je malo duze
Inace, ne znam niti jednu Helenu medji djecicom, iako, meni ni ucestalost imena nije kriterij 
Jedini je kriterij-da nam se svidja

----------


## enchi

Moja je Helena i bila sam uvjerena da će biti jedina jer nikoga nisam duuugo čula da to ime spominje a kad ono - njih 4 u vrtiću i to 3 u istoj grupi!  :Shock:

----------


## enchi

Inače, moja je trebala biti ili Helena ili Margareta i to po sistemu ako bude tamnoputa (na tatu) biti će Helena a ako bude svjetoputa (na mene) biti će Margareta, tako sam si ja ta imena podijelila. E sad, zeznula sam sama sebe jer dijete bilo tamno i jelte dobilo ime Helena ali tek kasnije sam skužila da je tamna bila zapravo zbog žutice. Sada je plavokosa, plavooka i svjetloputa...Helena.  :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

A vidis, u mojoj glavi je H svijetla  :Smile: 
Inace, i moja najstarija ima u vrtickoj grupi jos dvije imenjakinje

----------


## Argente

Pa nek je dugo, šta ima veze...meni nekako dugo ime i prezime zvuče moćno. Ako je prezime dugo pa uduplo, onako da ne stane na nijedan formular, još bolje  :lool: 
Za naglasak pitam zbog ovog Jelena-Helena, ako je naglasak na drugom slogu onda mi ta imena uopće ne zvuče isto.

----------


## enchi

Meni je Helena zbog grčkog podrijetla imena automatski tamnoputa ali evo, mojoj svjetloj Heleni ime super stoji.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

krasno mi je i Helena i Jelena
mislim da bih ipak odabrala Jelenu
predivno ime

----------


## Ginger

Arđo, naglasak nije kao Jelena, s takvim naglaskom se Helena meni ne svidja....ne znam, nije mi to prirodan naglasak...
I ljepse ni je puno od Jelena 

enchi, ima li tvoja H nadimak?
Ja bih htjela da je uvijek svi zovu punim imenom
A imas pravo ovo za grcko porijeklo, al eto...

----------


## lberc

moram priznati da mi se Jelena sve više sviđa,ali mi je i Elena jako lijepo,i iskreno ne poznajem ni jednu Jelenu,Elenu ni Helenu...jedva čekam ultrazvuk sa 16tt,možda se bu onda vidlo jel curica ili dečko,makar ja imam nekak osječaj da bu dečko

----------


## Imogen

Znam jednu curu koja se zove Jelena Helena.

----------


## annvilli

Mi smo se na kraju odlučili za Sofiju. Imali smo par imena u pripremi, ali nismo definitivno odlučili dok se nije rodila. Ja sam se bojala da će nam dijete ostat bez imena ako tak napravimo  :Grin: , ali čim smo ju vidjeli smo znali da je Sofija.
Moja sestra je Jelena pa sam pristrana, ali i inače mi je jako lijepo. Čini mi se da je Elena postalo jako često u zadnje vrijeme

----------


## apricot

Sofija je totalno prekrasno ime i drago mi je da ih je sve više

----------


## anđeo26012013

meni se dopalo Beata i Barbara i moj se odlučio za  :Heart:   Baricu  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

Meni tvoje obadvije curice imaju jako lijepa imena.
Cestitke!

QUOTE=annvilli;2548311]Mi smo se na kraju odlučili za Sofiju. Imali smo par imena u pripremi, ali nismo definitivno odlučili dok se nije rodila. Ja sam se bojala da će nam dijete ostat bez imena ako tak napravimo  :Grin: , ali čim smo ju vidjeli smo znali da je Sofija.
Moja sestra je Jelena pa sam pristrana, ali i inače mi je jako lijepo. Čini mi se da je Elena postalo jako često u zadnje vrijeme[/QUOTE]

----------


## anđeo26012013

jedna curica  :Aparatic:   samo su dva imena bila u pripremi da i moj bira da nisam samo ja odlučila kako se bude zvala,jer da je dečko bi on birao i naravno ja brundala da je nekaj lijevo izabrao

----------


## Imogen

Sto kazete na ime Novella? Ili mozda Novela? Znam da neobicna imena nisu za vas, ali samo koliko grozno je ime za vas. Je li su istom rangu s stranim imenima (Vanessa) ili je u rangu sa bedastim imenima (Snjesko).


Jos sam razmisljala o imenu Val. Kao Val Kilmer, samo sto Val moze biti unisex. Je li to u istom rangu s Novelom?

----------


## Ninunanu

Meni Novela nije loše, al s jednim L  :Smile: 
A Val mi je baš ljepo ime za dečka, za curicu hmmm


Evo moje zlato je Bruna, vec je mjesecima zovem tako i mislim da ce ostat  :Very Happy:

----------


## trampolina

Bilo bi mi ljepše Noela.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Tako se zvala prijateljica moje mame, rođena u Istri 40-ih.

----------


## sarasvati

Naša cura nema ime. Barem ne ono koje će joj pisati na rodnom listu.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Sto kazete na ime Novella? Ili mozda Novela? Znam da neobicna imena nisu za vas, ali samo koliko grozno je ime za vas. Je li su istom rangu s stranim imenima (Vanessa) ili je u rangu sa bedastim imenima (Snjesko).
> 
> 
> Jos sam razmisljala o imenu Val. Kao Val Kilmer, samo sto Val moze biti unisex. Je li to u istom rangu s Novelom?


Samo nemoj da dijete ide studirati pravo ako joj daš ime Novela - smijat će joj se...

Val mi je ipak bolje, a opet nespretno za žensko dijete (zbog deklinacije), ali to je manje bitno.

----------


## Beti3

> Sto kazete na ime Novella? Ili mozda Novela? Znam da neobicna imena nisu za vas, ali samo koliko grozno je ime za vas. Je li su istom rangu s stranim imenima (Vanessa) ili je u rangu sa bedastim imenima (Snjesko).
> 
> 
> Jos sam razmisljala o imenu Val. Kao Val Kilmer, samo sto Val moze biti unisex. Je li to u istom rangu s Novelom?


Meni je Novella sasvim lijepo ime. Kad već pitaš mišljenje  :Smile:  Val mi je malo previše čudno za curicu, a tko zn, a možda bi se njoj to sviđalo. Inače, kod nas postoji ime Valnea, neka inačica ovog tvoga Val.

----------


## sarasvati

Meni je Novela u istom rangu kao i Roman.

----------


## bigwish

Što kažete na imena Luna, Melina ili Melisa, Dora i Stela? Meni su to prekrasna imena i raspravljamo o njima, nikako odlučiti koje bi bilo najbolje.

----------


## Imogen

> Meni je Novela u istom rangu kao i Roman.


Ti znas da je Roman vec prihvaceno ime za decke? Kao Mirna, Dunja, Jagoda? Nije mi jasno govoris li da je Novela pozitivno ime, ili je Roman negativno ime.

----------


## apricot

al si ti nabrijana

ja znam i Bajku

s time da ja Romana ne povezujem sa vrstom književnog djela, nego mi je to u randu sa Slavenom, Hrvojem...

a Novela... ako ti se sviđa, pa daj ime djetetu
i, skoro sve Valerije i Valentine koje znam su Val
a ja ne vidim tazloga davati dugačka imena, ako ih ionako misliš kratiti

----------


## LolaMo

> Meni je Novela u istom rangu kao i Roman.



Lol

----------


## sarasvati

Ja mislim da svako ime može biti prihvaćeno pa tako i Novela. I nije baš jako bitno je li moje mišljenje pozitivno ili negativno. Tebi se sviđa i morat će se svidjeti i drugima.
Roman i je zapravo isto što i Slaven, a književna vrsta je francuskog podrijetla, ali zapravo iz latinskog pa dođe na isto. Mene nekako prije podsjeti na djelo.

----------


## paučica

Meni je isto Val malo preneobično za djevojčicu, više mi je za dječaka. Ali Valnea mi je baš lijepo ime.
Novela nije loše, trebalo bi mi malo vremena da se naviknem da se tako zove netko u mojoj blizini, ali naviknu se ljudi i na neobičnija imena. S vremenom se svako ime prihvati, kako kaže Sarasvati.

----------


## Kloto

Mom muzu je najbolje zensko ima - Vendi  :Shock: 

dosta smo se prepirali, ali ja sam rekla da je maternica moja i da je prema tome moja zadnja. Da vendi. 
Ne znam za druge, ali meni ta ocigledno anglosaksonska imena s hrvatskim "spellingom" zvuce apsurdno.

----------


## tangerina

Kloto, mom mužu je prijedlog imena za djevojčicu - Artemis  :Rolling Eyes: 
Rekla sam "ovaj razgovor je završen"  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

:Laughing: 
Možda je to neka taktika. 
Moj prijatelj je tako imao prijedloge da ti pamet stane a zapravo mu je cijelo vrijeme na pameti bio Marko, i onda kad mu je žena u moru njoj neprihvatljivih imena čula Marko odmah se složila.

----------


## tangerina

oh, nažalost, poznajući njega, to sigurno neće doći do neke Ivane ili Martine, on zbilja misli Artemis  :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> Možda je to neka taktika. 
> Moj prijatelj je tako imao prijedloge da ti pamet stane a zapravo mu je cijelo vrijeme na pameti bio Marko, i onda kad mu je žena u moru njoj neprihvatljivih imena čula Marko odmah se složila.


Joj, kad se samo sjetim.... mi smo kolegi predlagali imena Kunigunda, Kleofa, Kalista... a cura je na kraju dobila ime Ana. Imala je i stariju sestru Emiliju. Ali mi smo morali tjerati mak na konac sa svojim idejama ...

----------


## Kloto

:Laughing:

----------


## Imogen

> al si ti nabrijana
> 
> ...


Ajme, nisam nista lose mislila. Takva sam. Trudim se biti bolja, ali ne ide. Haha.

Vidim da se spominjalo ime Kalista - meni je to ime prelijepo. Osobito znacenje - najljepsa.

----------


## Optimist

> oh, nažalost, poznajući njega, to sigurno neće doći do neke Ivane ili Martine, on zbilja misli Artemis


I to je bolje od imena koje je meni htjela dati moja sestra: Vjetroslava  :Laughing:  Možda je i to bila taktika  :Cool:

----------


## Blekonja

> a ja ne vidim tazloga davati dugačka imena, ako ih ionako misliš kratiti


slažem se 
moje obje imaju duga imena i ni jednu ne skraćujemo 
samo ih preoblikujemo u umanjenice nekad kad se mazimo  :Grin:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## j-la

vjetroslava  :lool:   :lool:   :lool: ...

----------


## Ginger

Artemis, vjetroslava  :Laughing: 

Slazem se s apri oko skracivanja
Prve dvije curke imaju kratka imena, a treca dugo i nema sanse da se skracuje ili daje nadimak
To sam vec svima rekla, imaju je zvati punim imenom- nikakvi nadimci i skracenice ne dolaze u obzir

----------


## vissnja

Ima jedna devojčica Vetra u našem vrtiću  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Artemis, vjetroslava 
> 
> Slazem se s apri oko skracivanja
> Prve dvije curke imaju kratka imena, a treca dugo i nema sanse da se skracuje ili daje nadimak
> To sam vec svima rekla, imaju je zvati punim imenom- nikakvi nadimci i skracenice ne dolaze u obzir



znači ipak je Helena?

----------


## Ginger

:Trep trep:

----------


## Jurana

> oh, nažalost, poznajući njega, to sigurno neće doći do neke Ivane ili Martine, on zbilja misli Artemis


Kad nakon toga čuješ Daenerys, Artemis će ti biti super!

----------


## Imogen

Ajmo ovako. Zelim vidjeti opci dojam ovih imena, pa mi samo recite jesam li pretjerala ili ne.  :Wink: 

Kako vam zvuci:

Freya (mozda budem pisala Freja) - znaci dama
Romilly
Melusina
Amoret
Seraphina
Briony
Melisande


Je li pretjerano?

----------


## Blekonja

ja glasam za Freya ili Amoret

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Najiskrenije, ne svidja mi se ni jedno ime sa popisa. Ali nemoj si dozvoliti da ti tudje mišljenje bude kriterij pri odabiru imena.

----------


## Imogen

Ma da me dira, ne bi ni mislila o takvim imenima. Ali dobro je vidjeli kako ljudi disu oko takvih stvari, tako ljudi (ja) znaju sto ih ceka.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ako ispituješ javno mnijenje u svrhu nekog istraživanja, moraš tražiti dopuštenje admina.
a ako provociraš (što često radiš)... baš bezveze

----------


## Imogen

Pitam nesto sto me zanima. Mozda nazovem dijete Amoret, pa bi voljela znati kako se to ime doima.

----------


## apricot

odgovori su ti vrlo predvidivi; nama kojima se sviđaju imena Ljubica, Ružica, Vera i Kata... bit će... - nedopadljivo
one kojima se sviđaku Stephanie, Patrizia i slično... bit će super

a ne poznaš niti jednu od nas
tako da te stvarno ne treba boljeti đon što mi ovdje mislimo

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajmo ovako. Zelim vidjeti opci dojam ovih imena, pa mi samo recite jesam li pretjerala ili ne. 
> 
> Kako vam zvuci:
> 
> Freya (mozda budem pisala Freja) - znaci dama
> Romilly
> Melusina
> Amoret
> Seraphina
> ...


Ovisno gdje živiš. U sredini gdje ja živim - je. Podsjeća na sapunicu.

----------


## n.grace

> Ovisno gdje živiš. U sredini gdje ja živim - je. Podsjeća na sapunicu.


slažem se
ako živiš u Hrvatskoj, imena su vrlo neobična za ovo podneblje

i opet ću iskoristiti priliku i reći da mi je Sofija preprekrasno
tako nježno i elegantno

----------


## nela08

> Ovisno gdje živiš. U sredini gdje ja živim - je. Podsjeća na sapunicu.


Planirala sam ne komentirati, ali i mene ova imena asocirala na isto....možda žena u Meksiku živi.  :Wink: 
Salu na stranu, da ja razmišljam svojoj kćeri dati neko tako neobicno ime ne bi ispitivala kako se to ljudima svidja, a ako si nesigurna radije odaberi neko prihvatljivije ime.

ngrace, i meni je Sofi(j)a krasno ime. 

Inacel

----------


## nela08

Inače, jedna moja prijateljica je svojevremeno pričala kako ce imati tri kćeri i zvati ce se Bazilika, Sonda i Elektra. :D 
Za sada ima dvije kćeri i zovu se Helena i Dora.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Helena i Dora su super
ja bih, da imam još jednu kćer, vjerojatno imala Sofiju, Jelenu, Mariju ili Martu
joj, kako ima lijepih imena za curke  :Heart:

----------


## lberc

meni je nekak sjelo ime Jelena,još kad bi bila curica

----------


## annvilli

Nekak mi se čini da ima sve manje Marija. Nitko od mojih u razredu nema Mariju. A baš mi je lijepo ime, da imam još jednu curicu tako bi se zvala  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

mi imamo mariju u vrtiću, mariju u razredu, i nekoliko marija u produženom boravku

----------


## Kosjenka

Kod mene je jako malo Marija.
BTW Sofija i Anika, Maša...
Srećom nisam trudna pa se ne moram sekirati oko toga.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nekak mi se čini da ima sve manje Marija. Nitko od mojih u razredu nema Mariju. A baš mi je lijepo ime, da imam još jednu curicu tako bi se zvala


Nema ni kod mojih, ali imaju sestre koje se tak zovu. Nije ih previše, ali ih ima. Ime je lijepo, tradicionalno.

----------


## žužy

Sječam se svoje bebe (lutke) Barbare  :Heart: 
Obožavala sam to ime i nisam nikom dala da joj kaže Barica,Bara...tak mi se zovu obje bake,a ja sam htela da mi je beba moderna.
I danas mi se sviđa Barbara  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

meni je Barbara broj jedan i čekam da mi doktorica kaže da nosim curicu da počnem sa intenzivnim obrađivanjem muža u tom smjeru, nijedno drugo ime mi nije ni sjena. 

kad sam podijelila ideju s mamom, rekla je "onda će ti je svi zvat Barica", rekoh "da, jer živimo u sv. Ivanu Zelini  :Rolling Eyes:  Tko bi je u Splitu zvao Barica? Prije Barbie (što ću isto zabranit)  :Smile: "

----------


## Margot

Ruska deminutivna verzija Barbare - Varvare je Varja. 
Osobno mi je baš neobično i lijepo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sječam se svoje bebe (lutke) Barbare 
> Obožavala sam to ime i nisam nikom dala da joj kaže Barica,Bara...tak mi se zovu obje bake,a ja sam htela da mi je beba moderna.
> I danas mi se sviđa Barbara


Imam mladu susjedu s tim imenom. Sad je studentica i nikad je nitko nije zvao drugačije nego punim imenom. Jednostavno ljudima nije palo na pamet. Roditelji su je zvali tako, pa onda i svi ostali.

----------


## AndrejaMa

> Helena i Dora su super
> ja bih, da imam još jednu kćer, vjerojatno imala Sofiju, Jelenu, Mariju ili Martu
> joj, kako ima lijepih imena za curke


ah, baš sam se ovdje našla....
Nakon Mateja i Petra, došao je red na Klaru....
a sada se očekuju Marta i Marija...

mada je meni na listi bila još Ozana, Barbara, Magdalena, Veronika... ali presudila su kratka imena, jedino što nam Marije nema 5 slova, (kao sva prethodna), ali želimo da bude baš Hrvatsko ime i kraće, ova na popisu su malo preduga....

----------


## annvilli

Barbara je super ime!  :Smile:  I mislim da ju nitko neće zvati Barica, pogotovo ne druga djeca.

----------


## Argente

ja najmanje do tridesete nisam znala da je Barica skraćeno od Barbare  :lool:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Meni je Judita prekrasno ime, ali MM-u se nikako ne sviđa.

----------


## apricot

reci mu da nema pojma

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Pa rekla sam mu, ali imamo podužu listu imena koja nam se oboma sviđaju pa ćemo se već nekako dogovorit.  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

[QUOTE=dunja&vita :Smile: ));2573414]Meni je Judita prekrasno ime[/QUOTE

I meni  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Judita  :Heart:

----------


## bubamara1983

Nama je prvi izbor Mara, ali toliko losih komentara smo culi, tocnije niti jedan pozitivan. I sad se mislim i ja sama, da li dati to ime curici!!!  Mislim svako ima svoje misljenje ali toliko losih s cula da se bojim odluciti na to ime'!!

----------


## srecica

> Nama je prvi izbor Mara, ali toliko losih komentara smo culi, tocnije niti jedan pozitivan. I sad se mislim i ja sama, da li dati to ime curici!!!  Mislim svako ima svoje misljenje ali toliko losih s cula da se bojim odluciti na to ime'!!


Mara mi je super ime!
I ako je vama lijepo, mislim da te 'seoske' price uopce ne bi trebale dovesti u nedoumice -- pa ne dajes ime da bi se svidjalo drugima :/

----------


## n.grace

Mara mi je baš super ime za curu
i podsjeća me na jako dragu osobu  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Ma, bubamaro, baš te briga što selo priča!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Mara je divno ime.

Mi još ne znamo jel cura ili dečko, ali trenutno imamo poduži popis imena.
U prvoj trudnoći složili smo se odmah oko imena čim smo saznali da nosim curicu, to je bilo njeno ime i drugo nije dolazilo u obzir.
A sad imamo puno imena koja nam se sviđaju, mislim da nećemo odlučit do kraja.

----------


## bubamara1983

Nama se sviđa i to je najbitnije, ali svi na spomen Mara imaju asocijaciju na staru babu, i govore mi da sam osudila dijete na izrugivanje cijeli život.

----------


## apricot

nekad su Mare bile stare babe
ali i Ivan, Marko, Luka, Filip, ne daj, Bože - Pavo... samo su djedovi bili
pa se opet zarotiralo i vratilo

tako i Mara
poznajem ih jako puno starih do 4 - 5 godina

----------


## sara38

> Mara mi je super ime!
> I ako je vama lijepo, mislim da te 'seoske' price uopce ne bi trebale dovesti u nedoumice -- pa ne dajes ime da bi se svidjalo drugima :/


Slažem se. Da imamo drugu curu, vjerojatno bi bila Mara. Volim zvučna imena... 
Kad smo kćeri dali ime Cvita, bilo je svakakvih komentara. Uglavnom je ime super ili im se uopće ne sviđa. Ili kao komentari da kako smo "dalmatinsko" ime dali u Rijeci. A ne znaju (kako je nama jedan profesor iz ovih krajeva rekao) da je to ime nekad davno bilo specifično od Cresa do Boke Kotorske. I da, kad smo prijavili curku kod matičara, ista nam je rekla da u Rijeci dugo nisu imali to ime. I ne zanima me šta drugi kažu, bitno da se ime nama sviđa.

----------


## Kosjenka

a pazi ovu maru https://www.google.hr/search?q=roone...w=1600&bih=713

mara mi je baš super ime. Uostalom ima i brdo baba Ana pa je najnormalnije dati ime Ana.
dajte ime koje vam se sviđa, naviknut će se ljudi. Uostalom baš vas briga za njih.

----------


## bijelko

mara se definitivno vratila u modu, ovima koji komentiraju bih za čas objasnila tko je tu u stvari staromodan  :Grin: 
jako lijepo ime

----------


## Franny

ak bu ova beba curka, nema uopće govora oko imena: zvat će se Magdalena  :Wink: . to sam ime obećala mužu jer je htio da se C. zove Magdalena, ali budući je on predložio ime za sina, za kćer sam predlagala ja i u zeki sam mu rekla: ako ikada budemo imali 3. dijete, a nema šanse da ga imamo, zvat će ti se curka Magdalena  :Grin: . eto, ipak ima šanse...

----------


## bubamara1983

Curke hvala na podrsci za Maru  :Smile:

----------


## paučica

Što mislite o imenima Doris ili Blanka? 
To su moja dva favorita za sada.

----------


## n.grace

i jedno i drugo je lijepo, a danas mislim i dosta rijetko među curicama
meni je Blanka mrvu ljepše, nježnije

----------


## annvilli

Meni je Doris jako lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Doris mi je prekrasno, i u ženskoj i u muškpj varijanti.

Volim ta unisex imena.

Blanka mi je malo prerazlivena, ne sviđaju mi se b i l kako zvuče skupa.

----------


## paučica

Hvala, cure!

----------


## lulu-mama

Meni je Mara krasno ime. 

Izmedju Doris i Blanka, nekako mi finije zvuci Blanka. Bas zenstveno.

----------


## paučica

Blanka je moja želja, ali se mužu nikako ne sviđa.
Za prvu kćer je on birao ime I sad je rekao da slobodno ja izaberem, ali ako se njega pita on bi dao ime Doris (I to bez da sam ja ikad spomenula da mi se to ime sviđa, a sviđa mi se jako).
Sad, ako bude Doris bit će da je opet on izabrao.
Opet, ne bih htjela dati ime s kojim se on ne slaže.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ma svejedno tko je birao ime. Bitno da se oboma svidja!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrijeska

Opet su isplivale Mare i Kate...




> mara se definitivno vratila u modu, ovima koji komentiraju bih za čas objasnila tko je tu u stvari staromodan 
> jako lijepo ime



Slažem se  :Cool: 

I u zadnje vrijeme ima dosta malih Mara. 
Postali smo pravi konkurenti Sarama, Tarama, Klarama. Možda nam se pridruže i Bare  :Grin: 
(nas jedino pokatkada pitaju je l samo Mara ili je Marija)

----------


## bubamara1983

> Opet su isplivale Mare i Kate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slažem se 
> 
> I u zadnje vrijeme ima dosta malih Mara. 
> Postali smo pravi konkurenti Sarama, Tarama, Klarama. Možda nam se pridruže i Bare 
> (nas jedino pokatkada pitaju je l samo Mara ili je Marija)


Znaci, vi imate Maru?  Ja jos ne poznajem nijednu zato mi fali malo hrabrosti da joj dam to ime :Smile: ) ili neko ime jos uz to.

----------


## Dilek

> i pritom uopće ne mislim na to da bi jednoga dana mogli živjeti negdje gdje su im imena neizgovorljiva


Mislim da se ljudi ovime cesto previse bespotrebno opterecuju, zato pozdravljam ovakav stav i mislim da su i Orka i Zrin fenomenalna imena. Lijepo je imati originalno ime koje ima neku pricu iza sebe. Dati djetetu ime samo jer se lako izgovara u inozemstvu je nekako povrsno. 

Meni su roditelji podarili ime koje je u nas obicno, cak bih rekla dosadno i bapsko. No, zivot je htio da odselim jos za vrijeme faksa i u raznim zemljama gotovo svakodnevno moram objasnjavati kako mi se ime cita. Vecina stranaca ga cita krivo, ali to nije moj problem. Nikad me ime nije ni u cemu zakinulo. U pocetku me bilo sram objasnjavati se, ali kad sam skuzila da cure s Tajlanda nije bed s njihovim imenima od 20 slova od kojih 5 samoglasnika, nije ni mene vise bilo. To mi je bila jedna od kljucnih stvari za formiranje identiteta kao odrasle osobe.

----------


## unique

> Što mislite o imenima Doris ili Blanka? 
> To su moja dva favorita za sada.



Vidi potpis  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Moja malena je dobila ime po latinskom nazivu otoka na kojem smo se ja i mm vjencali  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Moja malena je dobila ime po latinskom nazivu otoka na kojem smo se ja i mm vjencali 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Ne mozes tako, sad moras ime podijeliti s nama...ili cu ja poludit od znatizelje  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> Ne mozes tako, sad moras ime podijeliti s nama...ili cu ja poludit od znatizelje


Bas i ja prevrcem i prevrcem.... :Smile:  kako se zove?

----------


## nina32

Možda Isa(Issa), ako je fatalni otok bio Vis?

----------


## S2000

Ajoj, vec se spominjalo ime na temi cestitanja, mislila sam da ste zapamtili - Melita (Mljet).

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## cowgirl

> Ajoj, vec se spominjalo ime na temi cestitanja, mislila sam da ste zapamtili - Melita (Mljet)


To je grčki :umišljena klasičarka:, inače znači pčela. Prekrasno je ime  :Heart:  i super poveznica s obiteljskom povijesti.

----------


## apricot

ahahahaha, vidi nje!

je, Melita je prekrasno ime

----------


## cowgirl

> ahahahaha, vidi nje!
> 
> je, Melita je prekrasno ime


Misliš što se hvalim s grčkim ili što surfam po dječjim imenima  :Grin: ?

Ja se još uvijek nadam da bih mogla doći do još jednog djeteta pa provjeravam konkurenciju...

On topic trenutno mi se za curu sviđa Nuša, Pave, Janja...
Ja volim starinska i kratka imena.

----------


## apricot

navijam za Janju
nama je bila u kombinaciji <3

----------


## pikula

Nuša je meni prekrasno

----------


## tangerina

Ja sam isto prvo pomislila na Isu za S2000, tako mi se zove mala susjeda i baš mi je lijepo ime. A Melita mi je isto super  :Smile: 

Izgleda da mi čekamo curicu, a moj muž se i dalje drži imena Artemis. Da je to engleska verzija Artemide, koja je grčka boginja lova, što bi me trebalo valjda impresionirati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pikula

Ja imam sestričnu Artemidu, zovu je Arta cijeli život,  nitko je ne zove Artemida -možda pomogne  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

da, Melita je baš krasno ime
a i Nuša i Janja
Artemis je malo preegzotično za mene  :Unsure:

----------


## S2000

> To je grčki :umišljena klasičarka:, inače znači pčela. Prekrasno je ime  i super poveznica s obiteljskom povijesti.


Kad sam istrazivala sjecam se da je na wikipediji pisalo da je to latinski naziv http://hr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mljet.

A predbracno putovanje (na bracno nismo stigli) je bilo na Malti (koja je na lat/grckom isto Melita  :Smile: 

Ime je nas odabralo...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## nela08

> Kad sam istrazivala sjecam se da je na wikipediji pisalo da je to latinski naziv http://hr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mljet.
> 
> A predbracno putovanje (na bracno nismo stigli) je bilo na Malti (koja je na lat/grckom isto Melita 
> 
> Ime je nas odabralo...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


<3 prekrasno

----------


## annvilli

> Izgleda da mi čekamo curicu, a moj muž se i dalje drži imena Artemis. Da je to engleska verzija Artemide, koja je grčka boginja lova, što bi me trebalo valjda impresionirati


Meni Artemis zapravo ne zvuči kao žensko ime, nekako mi je grubo.

----------


## apricot

tangerina, pokušaj da ne bude Artemis

----------


## Ayan

meni se sviđa Nina. zapela sam za to ime. ali mm ne želi niti čuti jer mu se tako zvao pas. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## annvilli

Jasno mi je da tvoj muž sad ne želi tako nazvati dijete, ali zašto uopće davati psima "ljudska" imena. to mi nikad neće biti jasno. 
kad čujem svoju susjedu kak doziva psa (koji se zove DORA) kosa mi se diže na glavi od užasa.

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam imala macu koja se zvala Dora (ne znam tko ju je tako nazvao) i svejedno je to ime bilo u izboru

----------


## Ginger

> tangerina, pokušaj da ne bude Artemis


Potpis
Meni niti ne zvuci kao zensko ime

Mi smo imali pravo na "veto" i kad je netko predlozio nesto sto se drugome uopce ne svidja- upotrijebili bi ga
Za zadnju curu sam ga upotrijebila 3 puta  :Grin: 
Da probas s tim?

----------


## apricot

ma meni je žensko ime
ali ide na skroz drugu kulturu, daje neki drugi otisak

----------


## Ayan

> Jasno mi je da tvoj muž sad ne želi tako nazvati dijete, ali zašto uopće davati psima "ljudska" imena. to mi nikad neće biti jasno. 
> kad čujem svoju susjedu kak doziva psa (koji se zove DORA) kosa mi se diže na glavi od užasa.


ajd to objasni mom milenom.  :Cool: 
jednom sam čula ženu u praku kako zove "saša". očekivala sam muža ili dijete kad ono pas.
ovo s dorom mi je  :Laughing: .

----------


## Ginger

> ma meni je žensko ime
> ali ide na skroz drugu kulturu, daje neki drugi otisak


Pa u nasem podneblju mi nije zensko ime

----------


## S2000

Artemis mi je ime za brod  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bodulica

a ja ne shvaćam ljude koji ne shvaćaju zašto se životinjama daju "ljudska" imena. jer meni je ta podjela na ljudska i životinjska bezveze... i što ima koga vrijeđati što se moja mačka zove ko pola curica u zadnje vrijeme. i moja kćer se zove kao što se jednom zvala maca moje pok. mame i to mi je baš super.

inače, i meni se ne sviđa Artemis...uloži veto kako ti cure kažu  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Kakav alternativni muž  :Smile:  a ime mi čak i nije loše, doduše malo baca na tri mušketira

----------


## annvilli

> a ja ne shvaćam ljude koji ne shvaćaju zašto se životinjama daju "ljudska" imena. jer meni je ta podjela na ljudska i životinjska bezveze... i što ima koga vrijeđati što se moja mačka zove ko pola curica u zadnje vrijeme. i moja kćer se zove kao što se jednom zvala maca moje pok. mame i to mi je baš super.


ne bih baš rekla da je podjela bezveze, recimo sumnjam da bi si dijete ikad nazvala gricko, rex, crni ili nešto slično. niti bi si psa nazvala ivan ili petar.
a jel smijemo znat kako se zovu mačke? :D

----------


## mona

> ne bih baš rekla da je podjela bezveze, recimo sumnjam da bi si dijete ikad nazvala gricko, rex, crni ili nešto slično. niti bi si psa nazvala ivan ili petar.
> a jel smijemo znat kako se zovu mačke? :D


Ja sam imala psa koji se je zvao Boris  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja imam psa imena Mia  :lool: 
I dobru prijateljicu koja se zove Mia. Nikad me ni jedna ni druga nisu podsjećale na ovu drugu. 
Uopće nemam ideju u glavi da je neko ime ”pseće” ili ”ljudsko”.

----------


## Lagertha

Matija  :Smile: 
Tako mi se zvala prabaka <3

----------


## vissnja

I meni ta podela ne leži. Pa što ljudi ne bi životinjama davali "ljudska" imena. A mogu brodovima i vilama?
Ja sam imala psa Milovana, komšija je imao psa Božidara. Moja sveki ima Maru  :Smile: 
Tara je kod nas nekad bilo "kereće" ime, sad ga nosi gomila devojčica.

Tangerina Artemis vam se nekako baš ne uklapa. 
Meni je od tih "bombastičnih" lepo Helena. Inače volim jednostavna i kratka.
Neva, Janja, Đurđa, Mila, Anka, Jasna

----------


## tangerina

ne brinite, veto je uložen. Mi ulažemo veta uzduž i poprijeko dok ne dođemo do jednog oko kojeg se složimo. Što se prošli put dogodilo točno jedan put  :Grin: 
Ja ustvari imam teoriju da mm namjerno predlaže imena koja zna da ja neću uzet u obzir, jer ga je strah odlučit se za nešto. Čak sam razmišljala da krenem sa "može Artemis, zašto ne!" odmah bi odustao  :Aparatic: 
Latinska verzija Artemide je Diana, što je, ono, barem ime, ali nije mi nešto napeto. 
Baš me ustvari zanima dokle će nas ovo sve dovesti  :Coffee:

----------


## KrisZg

Ja sam bila sigurna da cu ako cu imati jos jednu curicu da ce biti Sofia, sada se premisljam jer mi je palo na pamet Julia a kako sam ja sklona kratiti imena svoje djecice(Arijan-Ari) (Helena-Helen) nekako sam si zapucala da cu malicku zvati Đuli i to mi je iz nekog razloga prekjuteee

----------


## n.grace

ja isto nisam za pse Borise, Luke ili Josipe 
niti za sinove Flokije  :lool: 
ne vrijeđa me, samo mi je bezveze

----------


## Carmina406

Moja je cura ime dobila po mojoj pok.babi

Preromanticna sam,znam 

A ja je ponekad zovnem imenom nase pokojne macke Miki

Ah,presentimentalna sam


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

> niti za sinove Flokije


 :Laughing:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Ja sam bila sigurna da cu ako cu imati jos jednu curicu da ce biti Sofia, sada se premisljam jer mi je palo na pamet Julia a kako sam ja sklona kratiti imena svoje djecice(Arijan-Ari) (Helena-Helen) nekako sam si zapucala da cu malicku zvati Đuli i to mi je iz nekog razloga prekjuteee


Meni je Sofi(j)a puno slađe.

----------


## n.grace

da, Sofija je prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> ja isto nisam za pse Borise, Luke ili Josipe 
> niti za sinove Flokije 
> ne vrijeđa me, samo mi je bezveze


S ovim se slažem. Bezveze je prava riječ.

----------


## trampolina

Bit će da se meni jedinoj sviđa Artemida, odnosno prolazi mi u inačici Arta.

U stvari, što ga više izgovaram sve mi je bolje, čak izvrsno.

----------


## Carmina406

I meni se sviđa Artemida,al tu je MM koji bi me vjerovatno u top stavio da to čuje


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

> Bit će da se meni jedinoj sviđa Artemida, odnosno prolazi mi u inačici Arta.


Arta i meni zvuči neloše, i išlo bi mi uz prezime. Ali treba mi malo da se naviknem na njega

----------


## Lagertha

Talija  :Zaljubljen: 
Skroz sam zaboravila na to ime

----------


## Kanga

Arta mala i Arta vela su otočići na koje ponekad odlazimo na dnevno kupanje, sviđa mi se  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

> ne bih baš rekla da je podjela bezveze, recimo sumnjam da bi si dijete ikad nazvala gricko, rex, crni ili nešto slično. niti bi si psa nazvala ivan ili petar.
> a jel smijemo znat kako se zovu mačke? :D


ma dobro, nećemo baš sad cijepati dlaku  :Grin: 

ima tih nekih baš psećih imena kojima ne bi počastila dijete, ali sva "ljudska" imena su po meni univerzalna. ako mogu za čovjeka, što ne bi i za životinju.  

evo, nije tajna. mačke su Luna i Lucija  :Wink:

----------


## TinaB

Ako bude ova beba curka zvat će se Neva. Tako sam htjela Enu nazvati, ali MM je predložio Ena i tako je ostalo. Sada ja biram pa....  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

Neva je super
i Nera mi je isto lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## Amari

Mi se ne možemo odlucit između Maša, Leni, Nera!
Kaj vi mislite?
 A ništa mi drugo ne pada na pamet :neznam: 
I još k tome mm nece Neru!

----------


## žužy

Leni mi je  :Zaljubljen:  i za curu i za dečka.

----------


## nela08

> Leni mi je  i za curu i za dečka.


Meni je Leni muško ime za vampira iz crtica.... :/
Masa mi je simpa

----------


## MalaRiba

Matilda  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Amari

Šta postoji crtic Leni vampir?? :Shock:  :Laughing:  .....pojma nisam imala!!
i Alisa mi je lijepo!

----------


## žužy

Znam samo za Ernesta vampira,di je Leni?

I Dina mi se jako zdopada!

----------


## nela08

Ima neki crtić na Mini tv -u škola za vampire se zove i jedan od vampira mladih se tako zove....slučajno sam vidjela.

----------


## Carmina406

Ernestina  :Very Happy:  vrh hahahaaa

Deni mi je super za curu


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amari

Denny i Lenny....bi mi bilo muško, a Demi Leni ili ....kad se tak napiše onda mi je skroz žensko!
Joooj, i Demi mi je lijepo! :Very Happy:

----------


## Lutonjica

demi je nadimak mog sina LOL

----------


## annvilli

> ma dobro, nećemo baš sad cijepati dlaku 
> 
> ima tih nekih baš psećih imena kojima ne bi počastila dijete, ali sva "ljudska" imena su po meni univerzalna. ako mogu za čovjeka, što ne bi i za životinju.  
> 
> evo, nije tajna. mačke su Luna i Lucija


iz mog iskustva, kad ljudi psima/mačkama/ubaci ljubimca po izboru  :Grin:  daju ime tipa Borna kao što je netko napisao, to je obično iz zezancije. npr po nekom prijatelju koji se boji pasa ili nešto slično.
i u 99% slučajeva se životinji daje "ljudsko" ime a ne obrnuto.
netko je napisao i za ime Tara, to sam prvo čula kao ime za psa (isto tako i imena Pia i Tia) i kad netko to izgovori ja prvo pomislim na psa. nek se nitko ne uvrijedi, ali ja imam tu blokadu da mi ta imena zato nikad ne bi mogla bit u izboru za dijete. ostavljam otvorenu mogućnost da je to glupo, ali tako se osjećam :D
inače, i Luna i Lucija su mi lijepa imena.

----------


## Lee Loo

A Indira? 

Ili Nela.. radi nasih slova u imenu..  :Smile:

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Demi i Neva, divna su! Sto mislite za Anika i Iskra?

----------


## tikiica

> Jasno mi je da tvoj muž sad ne želi tako nazvati dijete, ali zašto uopće davati psima "ljudska" imena. to mi nikad neće biti jasno. 
> kad čujem svoju susjedu kak doziva psa (koji se zove DORA) kosa mi se diže na glavi od užasa.


Moju mamu su napali (rođaci iz sela ispod Velebita) da kako me mogla nazvati Dora, jer da se tamo tako zovu krave  :Smile: 
Sreća da se mama nije obazirala, u mojoj generaciji nas nema baš puno  :Smile:

----------


## Sara 29.

Meni je lijepo ime Matija za curu, i onda nešto razmišljam pa može i bez j . Matia . Ali da se ne izgovara kao Matija,kao da zovemo muško. Nego ( Mat-iiaa) . Forica.

----------


## Amari

> Demi i Neva, divna su! Sto mislite za Anika i Iskra?


Anika mi je baš slatko, jako slatko!
Rea mi je sad po novom nekak super!  :Smile:

----------


## Amari

> Meni je lijepo ime Matija za curu, i onda nešto razmišljam pa može i bez j . Matia . Ali da se ne izgovara kao Matija,kao da zovemo muško. Nego ( Mat-iiaa) . Forica.


Zapravo su mi super ta "muška" imena za curice....Toma i Luka za curicu mi je baš ok!  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> Meni je lijepo ime Matija za curu, i onda nešto razmišljam pa može i bez j . Matia . Ali da se ne izgovara kao Matija,kao da zovemo muško. Nego ( Mat-iiaa) . Forica.


Pa nekako se kod nas prije smatralo da je Mati(j)a (naglasak na drugom slogu) žensko ime, a muška verzija je bila Mate. Sada mi se sve više sviđa kao muško ime - Matija (naglasak na prvom slogu).

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Ja još nisam ni udana biti trudna, ali obožavam imena i njihovu etimologiju  :Smile: 

Moj favorit za sada je definitivno Lena, mada mi ni Lota u zadnje vrijeme ne zvuci loše.

Moj dragi je stranac, tako da ćemo najvjerojatnije dati neko, recimo to tako, internacionalno ime ( odnosno slavensko ime)... Ali ima do toga... 

Pročitala sam cijelu temu i moram priznati da ima divnih imena..

----------


## Peterlin

Lota  :Heart: 

Lena mi se sviđa puno manje, jer me asocira na "lijena"

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Meni više izgleda kao nadimak od Helena  :Smile:

----------


## blackberry

Meni je Lena prekrasno ime  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> *LENKA*
> Lenka se šeta - 
> Metla pometa;
> Lenka počiva -
> Igla ji šiva,
> Lenka pred duri -
> Peč se zakuri,
> Ako kotiček
> Skoči v lončiček, 
> ...


Helena mi je puno ljepše - to je ime najljepše žene smrtnice.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Već imam Helenu u užoj obitelji, tako mi se zove i prijateljica, a i jedna susjeda nosi to ime, iako nju svi zovu Lenka/Alenka. A kad sam bila mala i kad su mi rekli kako se zapravo zove, nisam im vjerovala jer su mi bile čudne te izvedenice iz tog imena :D

----------


## piki

> Meni više izgleda kao nadimak od Helena


Mene Lena asocira na Magdalena, a to mi je za sad favorit (iako još uvijek ne znam spol).

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Magdalena mi je super ime! 

Btw mislim da do sad nitko nije spomenuo ime Lina. Meni je lijepo, ali mislim da ne bih tako nazvala svoje dijete.

----------


## n.grace

> Magdalena mi je super ime!


o, da  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ninunanu

Evo cini se da ce kod mene biti Bruna  :Smile:

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

To ime je i kod mene na popisu kad jednog dana dođe do toga :D

----------


## LanaLana

Ja sam htjela da moja curka bude Lota ali moj muzic izabrao Ema

----------


## Amari

> Evo cini se da ce kod mene biti Bruna


Jako mi se sviđa! :Smile:

----------


## Sara 29.

Meni seviše sviđa Lota. Ema tako puno ima.




> Ja sam htjela da moja curka bude Lota ali moj muzic izabrao Ema

----------


## Imogen

> Ja još nisam ni udana biti trudna, ali obožavam imena i njihovu etimologiju 
> 
> Moj favorit za sada je definitivno Lena, mada mi ni Lota u zadnje vrijeme ne zvuci loše.
> 
> Moj dragi je stranac, tako da ćemo najvjerojatnije dati neko, recimo to tako, internacionalno ime ( odnosno slavensko ime)... Ali ima do toga... 
> 
> Pročitala sam cijelu temu i moram priznati da ima divnih imena..


Meni je Lota jedno prelijepo ime. Samo me muči asocijacija na Loto. Meni se Helena sviđa gotovo jednako kao i Lena, ali mene više privlači Lena. Helena mi je prečesto. Sviđaju mi se i druge izvedenice od Helena - Alena, Elaine, Elena,Alina/Aline... Helen mi se najmanje sviđa, ali je dobra alternativa roditeljima koji vole strana imena, ali ih muči izgovor i pisanje.

Možda bi ti se svidjela Leda. Slično ime kao i Lena i Lota (a vidim i Lilly  :Wink: ).

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

To ime povezujem s jednom vrlo neugodnom osobom, tako da nista od imena Leda...

----------


## apricot

pa neka ti se dijete zove Lili
jako lijepo, kratko, internacionalno, nema nadimaka...

poznajem dvije Lili (jednu od 36, drugu od 6 godina, obje su prelijepe)

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Lili je/će biti svakako na popisu  :Smile:

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Trudna sam 17 3/7 i ako bude curica, bit ce Angela Melek (suprug mi je iz Turske a Melek je ime za curicu znacenja andjeo). Mozda malo cheesy ali bas me briga jer meni se svidja.  :Smile:

----------


## lunja

melek mi je prelijepo tursko ime

----------


## apricot

ja bih ostala samo na melek
prelijepo ime, svugdje izgovorljivo

ili je baš "uvjet" da budu dva?

----------


## Peterlin

> ja bih ostala samo na melek
> prelijepo ime, svugdje izgovorljivo
> 
> ili je baš "uvjet" da budu dva?


I ja sam ovo pomislila, jer značenje oba imena je isto...a i manje za pisati danas-sutra.

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Lunja, hvala!  Kad sam rekla cheesy mislila sam na cinjenicu da dajem maltene dva ista imena.  :Smile:  A nadimak ce biti Meli.  :Smile:  Iskreno se nadam da je curica....  :Smile:

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Malo je stvar kompliciranija, jako sam bliska sa bakom, stoga Angela (znala sam kako ce mi se dijete zvati prije nego sam upoznala tatu, jelte?) a Melek sam dodala naknadno da ispostujem tursku stranu.  :Smile:  Tako da iz toga razloga ne bih kratila, a u Turskoj se cesto daju dva imena, ne nuzno ali dosta je cesto.

----------


## apricot

prezime će biti tatino, pretpostavljam.
time ćeš ispoštovati tursku stranu  :Smile:

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Hahahaha, apricot, imas pravo.  :Smile:  To ce mi biti izlika ako je drugog spola jer aposlutno nemam ideje za tursko ime!  :Smile:  





> prezime će biti tatino, pretpostavljam.
> time ćeš ispoštovati tursku stranu

----------


## ljubilica

I Melek i Meltem su mi lijepa turska imena

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Meni je Melek prekrasno.

----------


## Dilek

> Meni je Melek prekrasno.


I meni je super. Moja kci je Melisa, al je sveki zove Melek od dragosti, ali i zato jer misli da Melisa nije dovoljno tradicionalno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lunja

> I meni je super. Moja kci je Melisa, al je sveki zove Melek od dragosti, ali i zato jer misli da Melisa nije dovoljno tradicionalno


Onda je i Dilek slobodno? Dilek mi je prekrasno, i Ipek takodjer.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Danas sam čitala jedan tekst gdje se spominjalo ime Eta. Malo sam išla istražiti i našla da je zapravo staro ime izvedeno od Violeta. 
U početku mi je bilo onako, al sad mi se zapravo sve vise i vise sviđa.

----------


## kristina_zg

puno ste lijepih imena navele...ja još uvijek ne znam nosim li curicu ili dečka, no trenutno su mi u glavi ova imena: Jurja, Franka, Lucija, Tena, Marta, Iva, Magdalena....

----------


## apricot

Jurja  :Heart:

----------


## Jurana

Jurja pa Jurja.

A šta fali Jurani?  :durise: 




 :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

> Jurja pa Jurja.
> 
> A šta fali Jurani?


nije ni to loše :Smile:   :Smile: 

sad još muža upoznat s izborom...to mi je najgori dio :Grin:

----------


## Sony

Moze,kao i Jurija. I Jurijana!
No,poznavala sam jednu Jurju,lijepu i snaznu djevojku,pa svoj glas dajem ovom obliku imena.

----------


## frka

i ja bih jednu Jurju...

----------


## n.grace

Jurja je lijepo ime  :Smile: 

Magdalena  :Heart: 

danas sam se sjetila koje mi je još ime prekrasno i posebno - Klasja  :Heart:

----------


## kristina_zg

za Klasju sad prvi puta čujem, nekako nije po mom ukusu..

----------


## n.grace

ja znam jednu Klasju, prekrasna je  :Heart: 

da imam još jednu kćer, bila bi Sofija

----------


## kristina_zg

Sofija je lijepo ime i čini mi se da nije često..Ima zaista puno lijepih i posebnih imena, no kad se trebaš odlučiti, na žalost ne ispadne tako jednostavno.. :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Jurja pa Jurja.
> 
> A šta fali Jurani?


ništa, prekrasno je
znam jednu iz Podstrane

----------


## Mima

> ja znam jednu Klasju, prekrasna je


Slažem se, i ime je prekrasno!

----------


## Peterlin

> Jurja pa Jurja.
> 
> A šta fali Jurani?


Ništa. Osim tebe, ne poznam ni jednu. Ali muške Jurane znam... Prvi kojeg sam upoznala bio je Ličan i sad za svakog mislim da je od tamo ili tog porijekla...

----------


## Jurana

Ne poznam ni je. Kaže popis da ih je 2011. bilo 12 u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## naniluc

> puno ste lijepih imena navele...ja još uvijek ne znam nosim li curicu ili dečka, no trenutno su mi u glavi ova imena: Jurja, Franka, Lucija, Tena, Marta, Iva, Magdalena....


Lucija  :Heart:  ...znam da je često, ali mi je prekrasno.

----------


## Imogen

Briseida  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sarasvati

Čitaš Ilijadu?  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

_Marie_

----------


## Imogen

> Čitaš Ilijadu?


Da. Šteta što lik nije za uzor.

----------


## TinaB

Izgleda mi opet čekamo curku - stiže nam Neva!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dilek

Neva je bas divno divno!

----------


## Ginger

> Briseida


Meni u rangu s Kunigundom (ili kak je ono vec bilo)  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

> Meni u rangu s Kunigundom (ili kak je ono vec bilo)


Joj, tak mene sestra zove kad me želi raspaliti.  :Grin:

----------


## TinaB

> Neva je bas divno divno!


Baš je onako, nježno. Htjela sam da se prva kćer zove Neva, ali prevagnulo je Ena (tatin prijedlog). Zato sad nema dvojbe - Neva.

----------


## Ginger

> Joj, tak mene sestra zove kad me želi raspaliti.


 :Laughing: 
Eto vidis

----------


## flopica

Neva je divno
Anika
Sonja
Rita
Lukrecija
Leticija
Ana

----------


## Imogen

> Meni u rangu s Kunigundom (ili kak je ono vec bilo)


Kunigunda mi je loše ime jedino zbog toga jer je postalo univerzalno ružno ime.  :Grin:  Briseida sam nedavno zavolila, prije par mjeseci, ali se nisam mogla odlučiti za verziju koja mi se sviđa... Briseis ili Briseida. Bolje mi zvuči Briseida, pa će to ime vjerojatno prevagnuti.

Razumijem da bi nekima to ime moglo biti clunky (tko bi to znao prevesti, to bi moglo značiti staromodan zvuk ili težak/napet zvuk, kao da čuješ kako igle pletu), ali postoje gora imena... A ja često budem privučena clunky imenima.

----------


## Optimist

> Neva je bas divno divno!


A ja volim jednu malenu s tim prekrasnim imenom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Peterlin

> Baš je onako, nježno. Htjela sam da se prva kćer zove Neva, ali prevagnulo je Ena (tatin prijedlog). Zato sad nema dvojbe - Neva.


Super je ime, a i odlična kombinacija za sestre - Ena & Neva   :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

> Super je ime, a i odlična kombinacija za sestre - Ena & Neva


slažem se  :Heart: 

i opet se pojavila naša Kunigunda  :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> slažem se 
> 
> i opet se pojavila naša Kunigunda


Neka nama naše Kunigunde... Baš sam sad pogledala - ime znači braniteljica klana iliti obitelji.

----------


## TinaB

> Super je ime, a i odlična kombinacija za sestre - Ena & Neva


Čitam tvoj post i cmoljim. Ah ti hormoni...

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Kako vam se čini Ilari(j)a?

----------


## Optimist

> Kako vam se čini Ilari(j)a?


Poznam jednu. Lijepo.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Meni se sve vise i vise sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Kako vam se čini Ilari(j)a?


Nije loše - maštovito, ali ja bih stavila H na prvo mjesto.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Isla sam vidjeti etimologiju i znacenje imena i pronašla ovo : 

Ilarija
Značenje, podrijetlo
Ilarija je pretežno žensko te ponekad muško ime, u potpunosti hrvatsko. Značenje imena dolazi od Hilarija zamukivanjem glasa h. V. Ilarija je rijetko ime. Danas u Hrvatskoj živi manje od deset osoba koje nose ovo ime.
Nomen est omen
Mnogi od nas vjeruju u staru latinsku poslovicu Nomen est omen - ime je znak, prema kojoj naše ime određuje i kakvi smo.
Najčešći horoskopski znak ovog imena je blizanci, a u kineskom horoskopu zmija.
Popularnost
Najviše osoba nazvanih Ilarija rođeno je pedesetih godina prošlog stoljeća, a najmanje sedamdesetih godina prošlog stoljeća. Relativno najveći broj osoba s imenom Ilarija slavi rođendan 29. svibnja.	
Rasprostranjenost
Većina osoba koje se zovu Ilarija žitelji su Marčane (ukupno manje od deset), Rijeke (manje od deset) te Labina (manje od deset). S obzirom na broj stanovnika, Ilarija najčešće je ime među stanovnicima Vira gdje se svaki dvijetisućiti stanovnik tako zove.
Nadimci: Ilarijica, Ica, Icka, Ila, Ilica, Ilka, Ilarka; Vidi: Ilarije, Ilarij

----------


## piki

Poznajem jednu Ilariju, prekrasna pametna djevojka. Sad ima 16 godina.

----------


## flopica

jako lijepo ime Ilarija

----------


## apricot

je, prekrasno
mislim da imamo pobjednicu, Lilly

----------


## Loona

Mi imamo jednu Nevu doma. Oko njezinog imena se uopće nisam dvoumila (ja sam birala).
Za ovu drugu bi tata trebao smisliti ime ali prijedlozi koje nabacuje su božepomozi. Kak se bliži termin poroda, rekla sam mu da ako ne smisli nešto prihvatljivo, kćer će mu iz rodilišta izaći kao Katja. Ili Dalia. Zita. Kiara. Ili već koje ime bude mi se svidilo taj dan.  :Trep trep:

----------


## Sony

> Nije loše - maštovito, ali ja bih stavila H na prvo mjesto.


Ja sam odmah imala asocijaciju na Hillary Clinton! Ambiciozna zena!

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Svakako ce biti u užem izboru  :Smile:

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Nije mi vrag dao mira, morala sam još malo istražiti ime :D 

Ilaria is an Italian feminine version of the name Hilarius. Its English equivalent is Hilary or Hillary. Ilaria was the eighth most popular name for Italian baby girls born in 2006.

----------


## mishekica

Meni je Ilarija nedorečeno ime. No, o ukusima se ne raspravlja. Pola onog čemu se ljudi ovdje dive meni ne bi ušlo ni u širi izbor.

----------


## TinaB

> Izgleda mi opet čekamo curku - stiže nam Neva!


Moram samu sebe citirati - moja Neva je postala dečko... I sad smo na sto muka jer nam niti jedno muško ime nije baš nešto. Eto. Imala sam 4 u užem izboru, ali mi se više ne sviđaju.

----------


## emily

predivna su mi:
Zita
Zila

----------


## Peterlin

Zita  :Heart: 

Zila mi malo baca na Otomansko carstvo...

----------


## Amari

> Moram samu sebe citirati - moja Neva je postala dečko... I sad smo na sto muka jer nam niti jedno muško ime nije baš nešto. Eto. Imala sam 4 u užem izboru, ali mi se više ne sviđaju.


Eto, a kod nas obrnuto! Za decka 4 imena, nisam znala koje mi je ljepse, a pošto je curka još uvijek ni sama ne znam sta cemo...termin za mjesec dana! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinaB

> Eto, a kod nas obrnuto! Za decka 4 imena, nisam znala koje mi je ljepse, a pošto je curka još uvijek ni sama ne znam sta cemo...termin za mjesec dana!


Još imam vremena do termina, ali nekako mi se čini da ovu bebu prvo moram vidjeti i tek onda joj dati ime. Nekako mi lakše oko ženskih imena.

----------


## Amari

> Meni je Ilarija nedorečeno ime. No, o ukusima se ne raspravlja. Pola onog čemu se ljudi ovdje dive meni ne bi ušlo ni u širi izbor.


Da, tako i meni!

----------


## mishekica

Koliko se krećem među dječicom, mogu sastaviti popis trenutno najpopularnijih imena.
Za curke su uglavnom atraktivna imena na L: Leona, Laura, Lana, Lea... Od ostalih slova: Tena, Sara, Ema, Ena, Mia... Vlada totalna pošast ovih imena. Predivna su mi sva odreda, ali mi ih je već dosta.  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

I meni su to bila najljepša imena (i dalje su prekrasna), ali toliko ih je da evo sad prvi put u životu razmatram čak - trosložna!
Mi još nismo ni blizu rješenja, sastavila sam popis i sad bismo zajedno trebali križati, dodavati.. dok ne dođemo barem do 2-3 pa da onda u rodilištu biramo na koju nam liči.

----------


## kristina_zg

Mi smo se odlučili za Luciju (ukoliko bude curka)

----------


## jo1974

Nemojte samo otići u rodilište ko moja mama pa u svoj muci porođaja dala tri imena pa su mi sva tri imena upisana da i dan danas  nakon 40god. muku mućim sa imenima,mada imam ljepa imena ali što previše previše je   :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> Nemojte samo otići u rodilište ko moja mama pa u svoj muci porođaja dala tri imena pa su mi sva tri imena upisana da i dan danas  nakon 40god. muku mućim sa imenima,mada imam ljepa imena ali što previše previše je


 :Laughing: 

Mi smo se odlučili na putu za rodilište.  :Wink:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Mi smo jos daleko od nove bebe, ali mm je uvjeren da ce iduca beba koja nas ceka biti curica, i izasnio se za ime koje bi htio, ostala sam zatecena jer u cjeloj prethodnoj trudnoci sam ga stalno pitala dal ima kakvo misljenje za ime, a on nista, pa nista... Sad je rekao da mu se svida Anja, a svida se i meni, tako da cemo mi jednog dana ako Bog da imati malu Anju..

----------


## Amari

I meni je Anja bas jako lijepo. ..ali mm nece
Kako vam de svida Ajani? 
Nocas sam sanjala da mi se kcer tako zove...hm...to ime mi inace nije bilo ni na kraj pameti!  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Inače, meni se sviđa ime Ava, ali smeta me što se neka starleta tako zove...

Ajani je veoma lijepo ime.

----------


## tangerina

Imogen, kužim te, ali te neke kratkoročne "slavne" stvarno mislim da ne treba uzimati previše u obzir, djetetu daješ ime za puno godina, za koje se vjerojatno nitko neće sjećati sadašnje starlete, a tko zna uz koga bi još mogli povezati to, ili bilo koje drugo ime. 
Tako ja razmatram ime Judita, iako već imamo u kući jedno ime iz one grozne sapunice - nije to Naše malo misto pa da ga repriziraju svako dvije godine idućih 50 godina  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

I opet upadam
...ako cu imati jos jednu kcer bit ce Ada.

----------


## tigrical

> Tako ja razmatram ime Judita, iako već imamo u kući jedno ime iz one grozne sapunice - nije to Naše malo misto pa da ga repriziraju svako dvije godine idućih 50 godina


Uz Juliju, Judita mi je bila drugi izbor da je bila curica!

----------


## n.grace

Judita  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## trampolina

Ah... opet sam došla uzdahnuti na nikad prežaljenu Juditu. Prekrasno ime.

Tangerina, šta bi s Artom? Odustali?

----------


## sarasvati

Cijeli faks mislila sam da će mi se kći zvati Judita.

----------


## tangerina

> Ah... opet sam došla uzdahnuti na nikad prežaljenu Juditu. Prekrasno ime.
> 
> Tangerina, šta bi s Artom? Odustali?


ma moj komplicirani muž  :Laughing: 
nakon što je dva mjeseca pola foruma pokušavalo dovest tog Artemisa do prihvatljivog oblika, i Arta mi se baš svidila, on je priznao da me s tim Artemisom zezao i da zar sam ja stvarno mislila da bi on tako nazvao dijete  :Rolling Eyes: 
zaključila sam da ustvari ima neki strah od te odluke

uglavnom, nedavno sam mu priprijetila da će se, ako se ozbiljno ne uhvati posla, dijete zvati po njegovoj mami. Neke žene bi prijetile svojom mamom, ali kod nas pali ova varijanta  :Smile: 

Ma mislim da u trenutku kad meni klikne za neko ime da je to to, on će se brzo prikloniti.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Judita  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## apricot

i meni je Judita prelijepo

Dunja, pa vama bi to pasalo: Vita i Judita  :Heart:

----------


## annvilli

> i meni je Judita prelijepo
> 
> Dunja, pa vama bi to pasalo: Vita i Judita


Meni su oba ta imena lijepa, ali ne bih da se djeci imena rimuju. zato smo mi odustali od Vide jer imamo Davida :D

Ava mene posjeti na Avu Gardner i baš mi je super ime.

----------


## apricot

moj prijatelj ima Davida i Vidu  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni su oba ta imena lijepa, ali ne bih da se djeci imena rimuju. zato smo mi odustali od Vide jer imamo Davida :D
> 
> Ava mene posjeti na Avu Gardner i baš mi je super ime.


Pa mogu razumjeti - teško je raspoznati koga zoveš, a opet - zoveš pa dođu oboje, he he he....

----------


## n.grace

Judita i Sofija su mi trenutačno među najljepšim imenima za curice  :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

> Pa mogu razumjeti - teško je raspoznati koga zoveš, a opet - zoveš pa dođu oboje, he he he....


Ili tražiš pivo pa dobiješ dva.  :Smile: 

Meni je Judita prekrasno, ali ovom mom to nije bilo ni na kraj pameti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anabeg

Jao, ja nemam neko ime za ponuditi..ali me to muči..prvoj curki smo donekle lako odabrali ime, drugoj jedva..pa sad ako bude i treća curica, pitam se kako ćemo to rješiti..al ono uopće nemam niti jedno ime u užem izboru :Cekam:  a za dečka još i teže, niti u prve dvije trudnoće dok nismo znali jel cura ili dečko nikako nisam mogla odabrat neko ime..nekako mislim da bi za curu nešto i uspili smisliti, ali za dečka...hmm..

----------


## mishekica

Anabeg, sad su ti u modi imena naših baka - Ruža / Roza, Mara, Kata, Zora...  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Jao, ja nemam neko ime za ponuditi..ali me to muči..prvoj curki smo donekle lako odabrali ime, drugoj jedva..pa sad ako bude i treća curica, pitam se kako ćemo to rješiti..al ono uopće nemam niti jedno ime u užem izboru a za dečka još i teže, niti u prve dvije trudnoće dok nismo znali jel cura ili dečko nikako nisam mogla odabrat neko ime..nekako mislim da bi za curu nešto i uspili smisliti, ali za dečka...hmm..


identicno je bilo kod nas
sva sreca pa je i treca curica i uspjeli smo naci jos nekoliko imena koja nam se svidjaju
da je bio decko, stvarno, ali stvarno nemam pojma sto bismo

----------


## anabeg

> Anabeg, sad su ti u modi imena naših baka - Ruža / Roza, Mara, Kata, Zora...


Moja prabaka se zvala Cvita (Cvijeta) i to ime mi je par puta prošlo kroz glavu otkad sam trudna..Neznam jel bilo u prvoj ili drugoj trudnoći, spominjali smo  Rozu i Maru..Ma ja imam problem, kao vrlo vjerojatno i velika većina roditelja, da mi se u nekom trenutku neko ime strašno svidi, nakon nekoliko dana se pitam što mi je bilo, isto tako i obrnuto..i tako smo uvik na početku..ma smislit ćemo nešto, moramo :Smile:  ovaj put će biti najteže...

----------


## tangerina

ajme, meni je Cvita predivno <3

od tih imena generacije baka, definitivno najljepše. Iako, baš je moja mama komentirala kako još nije došla u modu generacija moje bake: Senka, Lenka, Mirjana..

----------


## apricot

Ajme, Senka, Lenka i Mirjana su MOJA generacija!

----------


## n.grace

i moja  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

hahaha, ja imam baku Senku, ali dalo bi me se uvjerit da su joj roditelji bili ispred svog vremena  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

slušaj ti!
danas punim 46
dalo bi me se uvjeriti da sam još mlada  :Razz: 

inače ti slijedi ban!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## tangerina

oh, pa onda je Senka bila dugo u modi  :Smile: 

sretan rođendan  :Very Happy:

----------


## AdioMare

i od mene sretan rođendan!  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

sretan rođendan, apricot
i mlada si  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

Sretan rođendan!!!
Zar Senka nije skraćeno od Ksenija?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajme, Senka, Lenka i Mirjana su MOJA generacija!


I moja!  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Sretan rođendan!!!
> Zar Senka nije skraćeno od Ksenija?


Je.

Još imena iz moje generacije: Vlatka, Vlasta, Gordana, Marina, Sandra, Dubravka, Branka....

----------


## Jurana

> slušaj ti!
> danas punim 46
> dalo bi me se uvjeriti da sam još mlada 
> 
> inače ti slijedi ban!


Trebala si biti Tonka!  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> ajme, meni je Cvita predivno <3
> 
> od tih imena generacije baka, definitivno najljepše. Iako, baš je moja mama komentirala kako još nije došla u modu generacija moje bake: Senka, Lenka, Mirjana..


Mi smo kćeri dali ime Cvita. A lijepa imena su mi imale i moje bake i prabake: Matija, Mara, Klara...

----------


## KrisZg

Nas vuce da ce ipak biti Julia a ne Sofija :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

I Julija mi je predivno, ali mom mužu nije.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Peterlin

> slušaj ti!
> *danas punim 46*
> dalo bi me se uvjeriti da sam još mlada 
> 
> inače ti slijedi ban!


Previdjela ovo... Sretan rođendan! 

Umjesto cvijeća, evo poznate priče o crvenom šeširu:




> 3 godine : Pogleda se - i vidi Kraljicu.
> 
> 8 godina: Pogleda se - i vidi Pepeljugu.
> 
> 15 godina: Pogleda se - i vidi Ružnu sestru (mama, ne mogu ići u školu ovakva!)
> 
> 20 godina: Pogleda se - i vidi "predebela/premršava, preniska/previsoka,previše ravno/previše kovrčavo ? ali odluči da ide van u svakom slučaju
> 
> 30 godina: Pogleda se - i vidi "predebela/premršava, reniska/previsoka,previše ravno/previše kovrčavo ? ali odluči da nema vremena to popraviti i ide van u svakom slučaju
> ...


Dalje od 80 ovdje nema, ali evo samo da kažem jer mi je friško (v. topic o nogometu) - moja svekrva je bliža 90-toj nego 80-toj, jučer nas je zvala kasno navečer kad je pao prvi gol na utakmici, uredno je gledala do kraja jer ju to zanima!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> i meni je Judita prelijepo
> 
> Dunja, pa vama bi to pasalo: Vita i Judita


Meni je ime genijalno, ali upravo činjenica da se rimuju mi se ne sviđa. 
A MM-u se ime ne sviđa uopće.
Uostalom, o čemu ja pričam, čekamo dečka... :Grin:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Apri, sretan ti ročkas!  :Heart: 
Kako ono kažu, četrdesete su nove tridesete?!

----------


## tangerina

> Uostalom, o čemu ja pričam, čekamo dečka...


onda Marul i u istoj ste lektiri  :Smile:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> onda Marul i u istoj ste lektiri


Hahahaha...nije loše, na dobrom si tragu, ajde baci još koji prijedlog tamo na muškim imenima.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Ja sam opet čula novo ime - Marijela. Šta kažete na njega?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja sam opet čula novo ime - Marijela. Šta kažete na njega?


Nije loše, pogotovo ako si iz Dalmacije.

----------


## Optimist

> slušaj ti!
> danas punim 46
> dalo bi me se uvjeriti da sam još mlada 
> 
> inače ti slijedi ban!


Sretan rođendan! 

Baš me je zanimalo koliko godina imaš, jer sam se jednom jako nasmijala tvom postu u kojem si napisala da tko ti je kriv kad si sama sebi išla unuke rađati  :lool: 

Kad tamo mršavih 46… pih!

(po tvom, ja ću sebi praunuke rađati, lol)

----------


## tangerina

ja sam poznavala jednu Marijelu u djetinjstvu, lijepo je ime  :Smile: 
malo rjeđe od slične varijante - Marijeta

inače maloprije je susjeda pitala kako će se zvati naša beba, moj sin je ispalio: Margareta. 
ja sam pričala nešto o tome kako se svi troje moramo dogovorit i složit oko imena, oni su na kraju zaključili da bi se trebala cijela ulica dogovoriti  :Laughing:

----------


## mishekica

> ja sam poznavala jednu Marijelu u djetinjstvu, lijepo je ime 
> malo rjeđe od slične varijante - Marijeta
> 
> inače maloprije je susjeda pitala kako će se zvati naša beba, moj sin je ispalio: Margareta. 
> ja sam pričala nešto o tome kako se svi troje moramo dogovorit i složit oko imena, oni su na kraju zaključili da bi se trebala cijela ulica dogovoriti


Marijeta i Margareta  :Heart:  Posebno Marijeta. Poznavala sam jednu predivnu i prelijepu osobu tog imena. 
Margareta znam nekoliko. One uglavnom, prije ili kasnije, postanu Grete ili Margite.  :Smile: 

Ime Marijela sam čula. Nije mi novo, ali gornja dva-tri-četiri su mi draža.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Ja sam ga danas prvi put čula i svidjelo mi je. U mom kraju nema ni jedne, ali ima spomenutih varijanti.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ja znam dvije Mariele
bez j

----------


## Water

> Tako ja razmatram ime Judita, iako već imamo u kući jedno ime iz one grozne sapunice - nije to Naše malo misto pa da ga repriziraju svako dvije godine idućih 50 godina


Judita mi je prekrasno ime. Znam samo jednu Juditu, žena je sad u mirovini a bila je sutkinja, skroz mi je to fora kako joj se ime poklopilo sa zanimanjem.

----------


## Peterlin

> Judita mi je prekrasno ime. Znam samo jednu Juditu, žena je sad u mirovini a bila je sutkinja, skroz mi je to fora kako joj se ime poklopilo sa zanimanjem.


Nomen est omen!

----------


## Amari

Kako vam se sviđa Nadia? 
Naime nasa mrvica jos nema ime a stara je tjedan dana!  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Nadia je prekrasno i prekrasno!

----------


## tangerina

Evo da vas izvijestim, nakon pustih peripetija sa Artemisima, Juditama itd, mi smo se na kraju vratili na moju prvu želju i dobili Barbaru  :Smile:  Kad sam je vidila to je naprosto bilo to  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

> Nadia je prekrasno i prekrasno!


x

----------


## apricot

> Evo da vas izvijestim, nakon pustih peripetija sa Artemisima, Juditama itd, mi smo se na kraju vratili na moju prvu želju i dobili Barbaru  Kad sam je vidila to je naprosto bilo to


čestitam na Barbari!
 :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

Barbara i Nadia  :Heart:

----------


## annvilli

Tangerina čestitam! Barbara je prekrasno ime  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Evo da vas izvijestim, nakon pustih peripetija sa Artemisima, Juditama itd, mi smo se na kraju vratili na moju prvu želju i dobili Barbaru  Kad sam je vidila to je naprosto bilo to


*Tangerina*, cestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## Anci

Tangerina draga, od srca ti cestitam!

----------


## aksolotl

Muz i ja smo dugo razmatrali imena..i svaki put kada pocnemo da pregledamo imena on se odusevi imenom Kalina, a ja negodujem. na kraju smo se složili oko imena Klara. Zamisljali smo je kao strogu, odlucnu pankerku... i pričali bi joj da smo joj dali ime po Klari Cetkin.
 ali moj muz je poceo mom stomaku da se obraća sa Kalina...i istrajao je u svojim namerama. A jedno od značenja imena Kalina(pored cveta, dobre/zle boginje vode...) je da je to drvo za koje konjanici koji nisu oženjeni, a želeli bi ne bi smeli da vezuju konje. Eto...ocekujem umesto pankerke malu fenserku  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Kalina je lijepo, a to o konjanicima vjerojatno mnogi nisu čuli.

----------


## Imogen

Kallisto ili Kalista ili Callisto?

Brigita ili Brigitta ili Brigitte ili Bridget?

Cecily ili Cecile ili Cecilija

Dorothea ili Doroteja ili Dorotea?

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Lijepa su mi sva ova nabrojana imena, odnosno varijacije na temu, ali kada bih se morala odlučiti za jednu varijantu, pazila bih u kojem se govornom području nalazim.

Inače, ne preferiram baš imena koja imaju -j u sebi, odnosno imena tipa Andreja, Antonija,Darija... I ovdje spomenuto Doroteja. Ali u varijanti Cecilija bih ostavila slovo j. No, kad čitam to ime, nekako mi automatski pobjegne engleski izgovor "Sesilia". Ne znam zašto.

----------


## amc**

Prva curica zove se Meri,a sad druga stiže i biti će Nela  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sadie

Meni je od varijacija na temu zgodno Birgita. 
Cecilija mi nije nešto jer uvijek razmišljam kako bi ljudi skratili dugačko ime. Katarina mi je lijepo, al ne bih da ju ljudi krate.

----------


## zadarmamica

Mi smo tek 6tt. A vec smo odabrali ime.biti ce Eva ako bude cura.
Na popisu je bila Una,Tara,Rita,Zara,Kiara,Tia...

----------


## fitnessgirl

Iako dragi i ja nismo još u fazi planiranja bebice, imamo imena za curice...odnosno vrtimo se oko Una, Vana, i Leona. Prvo je bila Leona u điru...Onda smo čuli ime Vana što bi nam pasalo uz Vigo koje smo izabrali za dečkića... I onda sam se sjetila imena Una... i zaljubila se... Tako da je Una sad No.1.  Meni se sviđa jako i Zara... Dragome baš i ne jer je to dućan, ali čini mi se da ga polako ,,topim". 
Od ostalih imena sviđa mi se Nia, Ina, Tia, Kiara, Elena... Sviđa mi se i Lana, Lara, Nika, ali to su već češća imena...

----------


## fitnessgirl

Una <3

----------


## zutaminuta

Lisa, kao iz Simpsona, jer je mala pametnica.  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Una <3


Ja vec danima spominjem to ime.a svima glupo jer je rijeka.meni je predivno.

----------


## zadarmamica

Gita  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

pa šta što je rijeka, rijeka je i Mirna  :Smile:  meni je lijepo ime, poznavala sam jednu Unu i baš je posebna cura

Gita mi je isto super

----------


## Loly

Nama ubrzo stiže Katja <3

----------


## fitnessgirl

[QUOTE=zutaminuta;2694005]Lisa, kao iz Simpsona, jer je mala pametnica.  :Smile: [/QUOTE
Lajkam!  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Leda
Marie
Hana

----------


## tetagogolina

Mi već imamo Ninu, a sad čekamo dvojke i sviđaju mi se "obična" imena kao Mila, Petra, Maja....Kad sam pitala Ninu kako bi nazvala seku ko iz topa je ispalila Ružica  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam htjela Lanu, pa je mm rekao da mu je ljepša Lara, al se predomislio jer mu vuče na sponzorušu (ne znam od kud mu ta asocijacija). Lauru ne bih jer i previše baca na Lauru iz Kičmanovića. Ak niš ne smislimo, nagovorit ću ga na Evu. O njoj se premišljam, al nisam 100%. Lijepo mi je - kratko, a snažno. Ko Ava (Gardner). 
Iako, još ne znamo spol, al si mislim da bi mogla biti curica. Dr je na uzv-u u 11tt rekao da mu se čini da će bit curetak.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

I mi cekamo drugu curicu. Za prvu smo odmah imali ime, al s ovom nam steka...meni (al zasad samo meni) se sviđa Sunčana, i sto si vise ponavljam, to mi je ljepse...i zvala bi je Sunčice moja..

----------


## Peterlin

> I mi cekamo drugu curicu. Za prvu smo odmah imali ime, al s ovom nam steka...meni (al zasad samo meni) se sviđa Sunčana, i sto si vise ponavljam, to mi je ljepse...i zvala bi je Sunčice moja..


Bogu hvala da se netko sjetio naših lijepih domaćih imena!

Samo naprijed! Ime je odlično!

----------


## Ginger

> Mi smo tek 6tt. A vec smo odabrali ime.biti ce Eva ako bude cura.


 :Heart: 
najljepse ime

----------


## vlac

Meni su ostala nepotrošena imena za curice rođenjem sinova :
Matilda
Judita - i baš sam se iznenadila kad sam ovdje pročitala o Juditi.

Mogu još samo dodati - bez obzira koje ime dali djetetu, nakon rođenja djeteta jako jako brzo ime skroz vežete uz dijete i ne razmišljate
 više o drugim imenima koje ste imali prilikom biranja.

----------


## MalaRiba

I meni je Matilda divno, divno  :Heart: 

Ako budemo imali još jednu djevojčicu, sigurno će biti Matilda.

----------


## annvilli

> I mi cekamo drugu curicu. Za prvu smo odmah imali ime, al s ovom nam steka...meni (al zasad samo meni) se sviđa Sunčana, i sto si vise ponavljam, to mi je ljepse...i zvala bi je Sunčice moja..


Prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 
navijam da nagovoriš i muža ako se njemu još ne sviđa

----------


## fitnessgirl

Vana, Una, Leona ili Zara?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Od ovih nabrojanih, meni se svidja Una  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

Zara mi je dućan i to ne mogu gledat kao ime  :Laughing:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Vana, Una, Leona ili Zara?


Vana mi je ok  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

I meni je Una lijepo. Poznavala sam jednu malu Unu i bila je mila, divna curica. I Vita.

----------


## Peterlin

> Vana mi je ok


Mene Vana (tj. vana) podsjeća na kadu za kupanje i pranje veša. Njemačko govorno nasljeđe, he he he....

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

> Vana, Una, Leona ili Zara?


Meni je Zara prekrasno, ALI em ih ima previse i em je ime trgovine odnosno brenda. Tako da od ova 4 ponuđena imena, gladan za Leonu  :Smile:

----------


## Ema37

Naomi , Teodora ili Dorotea ?

----------


## Imogen

Dorotea. Guglaj tko je bila bizantska kraljica Teodora.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Cisto me zanima vase misljenje...znatizeljna sam  :Wink:  nama su sva imena na 25%  :Very Happy:   ja glasam za Doroteu!

----------


## *Butterfly*

Kako vam se čine - Kira, Chiara, Amelie ?

Meni se svaki dan neko novo svidi a još niti neznamo spol  :Laughing:  :Heart:

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

> Kako vam se čine - Kira, Chiara, Amelie ?
> 
> Meni se svaki dan neko novo svidi a još niti neznamo spol


Od ova tri imena najviše mi se sviđa Amelie. Ne poznajem nikog s tim imenom, a nisam ni čula da je netko nazvao svoju kćer tako. 

Chiara/Ciara/Kjara ili koja vise varijanta mi je vec izlizana. Nesto kao moje ime unazad nekoliko godina :D 

A Kira me podsjeća na lik iz Zvjezdanih stare DS9.

----------


## KrisZg

Nasa je nakon svih mogucih imena dobila ime : Atena  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

dok sam ja bila mala mala mala beba mama je imala prijateljicu cija kcer se zvala korina. uvijek su se njih 2 druzile pa tako i nas dvije... nisam ni bila svjesna sebe ali svaka lutka i barbika i beba mi se zvala korina i rekla sam mami da ce se i moja kcer jednom tako zvat. jos uvijek stojim iza toga... tako da ako bude curica bit ce korina  :Smile:

----------


## Ninunanu

Meni je unazad 7-8 godina zapelo za uho ime Bruna i nakraju je i dobila to ime, samo smo dodali i Iskra
tako da je Bruna-Iskra

Korina mi je isto prekrasno ime

----------


## Sadie

> dok sam ja bila mala mala mala beba mama je imala prijateljicu cija kcer se zvala korina. uvijek su se njih 2 druzile pa tako i nas dvije... nisam ni bila svjesna sebe ali svaka lutka i barbika i beba mi se zvala korina i rekla sam mami da ce se i moja kcer jednom tako zvat. jos uvijek stojim iza toga... tako da ako bude curica bit ce korina


Jako lijepo ime.
Podsjeca me na uspomene iz mog djetinjstva. Meni se jako svidalo ime Pija. Tak se zvala divna curica na moru dok sam bila mala.

----------


## anita rain

*Korina* je zaista lijepo ime i nama je bilo jedno vrijeme u igri  :Smile:  ali na kraju naša cura je *Ines*, a starija je *Elena*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Nora Fora

Bok svima! Nasa curica je vec neko vrijeme s nama, a mi se niiiikaakoo ne mozemo odluciti kako ju nazvati. Molim vasu pomoc. Koje ime vam je ljepse: Nola ili Luna?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Luna <3

----------


## Nora Fora

> Luna <3


 :Smile:  hvala!
Svidjaju mi se oba imena. Nola jos od prve cure, samo se bojim da ljudi to ime percipiraju kao prezime... A Luna je iskrsla tek u zadnji cas.

----------


## tangerina

ja bih osobno išla s Nola jer znam nekoliko pasa koji se zovu Luna (inače mi nije to neki faktor, al eto Luna znam najviše)

al oba su baš lijepa, mekana i nježna

----------


## Nora Fora

> ja bih osobno išla s Nola jer znam nekoliko pasa koji se zovu Luna (inače mi nije to neki faktor, al eto Luna znam najviše)
> 
> al oba su baš lijepa, mekana i nježna


Tangerina, meni je isto za nijansu bilo draze Nola, a to sto kazes za Lunu, znam i ja par kujica s tim imenom, ali nije mi to presudno za eliminaciju... Kod Nole me smeta to sto je ujedno i prezime, a s druge strane iako su oba imena relativno mekana ( zbog to "L") Nola mi je ipak malo zvucnije i time karakternije, dok mi je Luna njezno i romanticno, a opet nije isfurano... Ajmeeee, kako cu ja donijeti odluku?!!!! A da dam dva imena, to nikako ne bih...

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Tangerina, meni je isto za nijansu bilo draze Nola, a to sto kazes za Lunu, znam i ja par kujica s tim imenom, ali nije mi to presudno za eliminaciju... Kod Nole me smeta to sto je ujedno i prezime, a s druge strane iako su oba imena relativno mekana ( zbog to "L") Nola mi je ipak malo zvucnije i time karakternije, dok mi je Luna njezno i romanticno, a opet nije isfurano... Ajmeeee, kako cu ja donijeti odluku?!!!! A da dam dva imena, to nikako ne bih...


Nola!!  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja sam skroz zbunjena.
Ako bude curica ja ipak neznam koje bi ime.
Bila sam uvjerena da ce biti Eva,pa onda Gita,Tia,Tara,Una,...
A sin je rekao Dora.po Dora laptopu.  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Una je predivno ime.
Moj favorit je julijana, ali nekako mislim da je dečko.

----------


## zadarmamica

Daj ivekica pisaj na sodu. :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Kako se to gleda onda?
Znam da je nešto po pjeni

----------


## zadarmamica

> Kako se to gleda onda?
> Znam da je nešto po pjeni


Ako pjeni musko ako ne pjeni zensko.

----------


## tetagogolina

> Daj ivekica pisaj na sodu.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivekica

Ništa od pjene. Sad ste mi ubacile bubicu u uho  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

> ja bih osobno išla s Nola jer znam nekoliko pasa koji se zovu Luna (inače mi nije to neki faktor, al eto Luna znam najviše)
> 
> al oba su baš lijepa, mekana i nježna


Na drugim društvenim mrežama se žale što su razredi puni malenih Luna.

----------


## Imogen

Iz toga zaključujem da se većina roditelja ne zamara kako se koji pas zove.

----------


## dana69

ja i mm smo u uzi izbor stavili Laura, Nevera, Eliana, Naya   :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> ja i mm smo u uzi izbor stavili Laura, Nevera, Eliana, Naya


Naya  :Smile:

----------


## TesaM

Mi smo se konačno odlučili za Larisu  :Very Happy:  Samo se nadam da ginekologica nije pogriješila u vezi spola jer nam je trebalo stvarno dugo da se dogovorimo.

----------


## Sadie

Nasa ce bit Kristina.

----------


## Sony

> Nasa ce bit Kristina.


Sadie,samo zelim pohvaliti vas odabir imena. Biti ce to krasna djevojcica. :Smile:

----------


## Nina 83

> Mi smo se konačno odlučili za Larisu  Samo se nadam da ginekologica nije pogriješila u vezi spola jer nam je trebalo stvarno dugo da se dogovorimo.


Mi smo se dvoumili između Larise i Leone,dogovor je pao na Leonu :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Dobit cemo Tonku  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Dobit cemo Tonku


 :Heart: 

Baš ste djeci odabrali lijepa starinska imena koja vrijede za cijeli život!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Baš ste djeci odabrali lijepa starinska imena koja vrijede za cijeli život!


Da je bio opet decko onda smo isto staro ime odabrali Šimun.rekla sam muzu da cemo to za trecu turu  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Mi smo se dvoumili između Larise i Leone,dogovor je pao na Leonu


nina nevjerojatno vi ste dvoumili izmedju mog imena i imena moje kcerke  :Smile: 
Izabrali ste kcerino.krasno je.

----------


## lidać2

moje cure se zovu...Melanie i Emilie... :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> Dobit cemo Tonku


i naša je Tonka, u Dalmaciji je zovu Tone  :Heart:

----------


## *Butterfly*

Malo off topic al jel ovo sa sodom ikom ispalo tocno?  :Smile:  sad bi i ja piskila na sodu :D

----------


## zadarmamica

> Malo off topic al jel ovo sa sodom ikom ispalo tocno?  sad bi i ja piskila na sodu :D


Meni je tocno.

----------


## Sadie

Naravno da je nekima ispalo točno. Šanse za to su 50% pa se mora nekad i potrefiti. Da anketiraš 10ero ljudi koji te nikad nisu vidjeli što nosiš, sigurno bi netko pogodio. Čista stvar vjerojatnosti.
Al koliko sam skužila, cure to rade iz zafrkancije, ne za istač.

----------


## annie84

Mi smo se bili odlucili za Iris. Ali je decko pa sad muku mucimo...  :Smile:

----------


## nikazg

Cure, u totalnoj sam nedoumici. Imali smo ime za decka, i naravno stize nam za manje od tri mjesec curica

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ina, Amalia ili Nea?

----------


## Ginger

Od ova tri - Amalia

----------


## cipelica

ajoj.. radim sa djecom i ubiše me mode. ne volim djecu zvati po prezimenu, ne volim davati nadimke..
grupa 20 djece, a u grupi 6 nika, 5 lana, 4 lucije.. čini se da je to bilo moderno prije 10 god
znam, čujemo pa nam je zvučno i lijepo i tako..
kad sam bila klinka grozila sam se davanju imena po babama i strinama a sada zazivam babe i strine da se izbore za svoja imena..
zezam se, nemojte me ozbiljno shvatiti ali te mode su za one koji rade s grupama 'ozbiljan' problem

----------


## Lili75

> Meni je Zara prekrasno, ALI em ih ima previse i em je ime trgovine odnosno brenda. Tako da od ova 4 ponuđena imena, gladan za Leonu


i ja Leona.

----------


## centar

u zadnje vrijeme mi se za jednu malu curicu jako sviđa ime olivia   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kockica1908

Dvoumili smo se između Georgia i Debora... ipak ce biti Debora.

----------


## Sadie

> Ina, Amalia ili Nea?


Ina mi vuce na benzinsku. Nea je neobicno. Ljepse mi je Amelia, Amalia mi pak vuce na stare bake, to mi je najlepsa varijacija na ova 3 imena.

----------


## annvilli

Amelia je i razvojni poremećaj u kojem se djetetu ne razviju udovi.  :Undecided: 
Možda se ljudima sviđa kao naša verzija francuskog Amelie, ali meni je onda Amali(j)a puno ljepše. 

Kockica, kako bi čitali Georgia?

----------


## Peterlin

> Amelia je i razvojni poremećaj u kojem se djetetu ne razviju udovi. 
> Možda se ljudima sviđa kao naša verzija francuskog Amelie, ali meni je onda Amali(j)a puno ljepše. 
> 
> *Kockica, kako bi čitali Georgia?*


Đurđa.

Pa što fali našem lijepom imenu Đurđica?

Mislim, svaka čast globalizaciji, ali ima naših krasnih starinskih imena koja su danas rijetka: Danica, Slava, Ljubica (to je Amalija), Mira ili Miroslava ... 

Moj sin ima u razredu jednu jedinu Ružicu, a puno više imena iz meksičkih sapunica - Luana, Elena i sve tako. Lijepa su, ali nekako mi bolje idu uz španjolska prezimena nego uz naša.

Ina je zapravo Ivanka ili Ivana (barem u krugovima gdje se ja krećem). 

Od svih sa ove stranice meni je najbolja Tonka!  :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

zanimljivo, meni na Ina nije prva asocijacija benzinska nego naša forumašica  :lool:

----------


## n.grace

slažem se s Peterlin
i ja jako volim starinska imena, predivna su mi
naravno da svatko bira i zna svoje i ima apsolutno pravo na svoj izbor
ali ja osobno bih se uvijek odlučila za starinsko hrvatsko ime, i za curicu i za dečka

----------


## Kanga

I meni su puno draža lokalna imena. Da nam se dogodi još jedna kćerkica bila bi Sunčana/Sunčica ili Ruža/Ružica. Kod nas čak i maca ime prekrasno domaće ime - Branka (da se ogradim: u slučaju nje, jako sam se bila zalagala za neko klasično ime za ljubimca, ili barem neko strano ime, al' sam bila debelo nadjačana  :Smile: ).

----------


## Peterlin

Evo još - iz generacije moje bake i mame: Zora, Zlata, Smilja, Anđela, Jelka (Jela, Jelena), Julka (Julija, Julijana), Marijana, Nada, Vjera

Iz moje generacije: Dubravka, Marina, već spomenuta Branka, Vesna, Jasmina, Jasenka, Snježana, Dunja, Jasna, Ljiljana, Mirjana, Renata, Zrinka, Željka

----------


## tangerina

prilažem Senku i Lenku koje sam već spominjala kao generaciju moje bake pa me Apri skoro izbacila sa foruma  :lool: 

i još jedno meni slatko ime: Bojana  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Još iz moje generacije: Vedrana, Renata, Sanja, Višnja, Nina, Silvana i Silvija...

Iz starijih generacija: Ljerka, Nevenka

----------


## butterfly_

meni je lijepo ime Tereza/Terezija...
mi smo čak u nekom trenutku pricali da bi se nasa curka mogla zvati Katja Tereza (imena naši baka/prabaka)...

----------


## Peterlin

> meni je lijepo ime Tereza/Terezija...
> mi smo čak u nekom trenutku pricali da bi se nasa curka mogla zvati Katja Tereza (imena naši baka/prabaka)...


Naravno!  :Heart: 

Ja sam nabrojila samo domaća imena, preskočila sam imena svetaca/svetica, a da nisam - tu bi još došla u obzir najljepša imena: Marija i Ana

----------


## tangerina

> Višnja


I Jagoda

kod nas su relativno česte Antee, Antonele i Tonke, a nedavno sam u shoping centru naišla na jednu malenu Anticu

----------


## anabeg

> Naravno! 
> 
> Ja sam nabrojila samo domaća imena, preskočila sam imena svetaca/svetica, a da nisam - tu bi još došla u obzir najljepša imena: Marija i Ana


Ja sam Ana, i u mojoj generaciji, a valjda i puno generacija prije i poslije je bila svaka druga Ana. Sad mi se čini da se to ime već dosta prorijedilo. Ne znam baš puno Ana koje su mlađe od cca 20godina. Kad sam treći put ostala trudna, da je bila djevojčica, borila bih se da nam se kćer zove Marija.

----------


## arlena

Nije bas starinsko,a ni u duhu ovoga sto spominjete  :Smile:  ali nama stize elenora  <3  
nikad mi to ime nije bilo ni u peti al bas nam je nekako "sjelo"
Zapravo sam trazila znacenje zora,svijetlost,svitanje i slucajno naisla na to kao inacicu eleonora

----------


## Sony

> Nije bas starinsko,a ni u duhu ovoga sto spominjete  ali nama stize elenora  <3  
> nikad mi to ime nije bilo ni u peti al bas nam je nekako "sjelo"
> Zapravo sam trazila znacenje zora,svijetlost,svitanje i slucajno naisla na to kao inacicu eleonora


Znam jednu,lijepa i pametna djevojka(malcice komplicirana :Razz: ,ali dobro svi smo na neki nacin).
 No,ima bas taj problem-stalno objasnjava je li Elenora ili Eleonora,i nitko ne zapamti...

----------


## arlena

> Znam jednu,lijepa i pametna djevojka(malcice komplicirana,ali dobro svi smo na neki nacin).
>  No,ima bas taj problem-stalno objasnjava je li Elenora ili Eleonora,i nitko ne zapamti...


He he ,pogotovo tu kod nas ce morat dvaput ponavljat  :Smile:  neznam niti jednu ,a bas radim s ljudima i to mi je super!! 
A zapravo ime nije nista egzoticno ni neobicno  :Smile:  al tako mi milo

----------


## Kockica1908

[QUOTE

Kockica, kako bi čitali Georgia?[/QUOTE]

Đorđia. 
Ali cijela obitelj je objavila da bi ju zvali Đurđa  :gaah: 
A imamo i slovo dž u prezimenu tako da bi to doista bilo too much. 
Inace mm i svekar imaju inicijale DD pa mi je bilo simpa da se nastavi tradicija.  Ali mm bira ime pa...  nekako očekujem da u zadnji tren izvuče nešto iz rukava

----------


## jelena.O

> zanimljivo, meni na Ina nije prva asocijacija benzinska nego naša forumašica


ili Ina iz kapelskih kresova

----------


## jelena.O

> Moj sin ima u razredu jednu jedinu Ružicu, a puno više imena iz meksičkih sapunica - Luana, Elena i sve tako. Lijepa su, ali nekako mi bolje idu uz španjolska prezimena nego uz naša.


je tak i kod moje klinke jedna Ružica, a hrpa Ena, Ema, Eva, Ela, Ella, Leona, Lea,Hana, Mia, Nia i kod klinca u vrtiću ista priča

----------


## Elly

Ovdje prevladavaju (tako da muku mucim kad mi o nekome prica poloviti koja od njih): Gaia, Francesca, Alice, Sara, Maria (ili Maria u kombinaciji s jos nekim drugim imenom). I to bas generacija 2002-2003.

----------


## littlemouse1

Pozzzz svima.... U petak idem na pregled ako bude curica bit ce Marija Magdalena ili malo neobicnije Magdalena Maria.... Jos nisam odlucila a decko je defintivno Luka... Svidjaju mi se i moderna imena ali moje ime nije u kalendaru pa mi je to uvijek smtelao i zato zelim da moja djeca imaju klasicna imena...  :Smile:   pozzzzz svima  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

> He he ,pogotovo tu kod nas ce morat dvaput ponavljat  neznam niti jednu ,a bas radim s ljudima i to mi je super!! 
> A zapravo ime nije nista egzoticno ni neobicno  al tako mi milo


lijepo je ime.
nije svakidašnje, a nije neobicno.

moje ime ima dvije verzije - s i bez J - ja sam bez J, pa često moram naglašavati da sam bez.
tako će vjerojatno i Elenora morati objašnjavati da je bez O.. nije neka drama, čovjek se navikne... po defaultu već govoriš - bez __ slova.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Evo još - iz generacije moje bake i mame: Zora, Zlata, Smilja, Anđela, Jelka (Jela, Jelena), Julka (Julija, Julijana), Marijana, Nada, Vjera
> 
> Iz moje generacije: Dubravka, Marina, već spomenuta Branka, Vesna, Jasmina, Jasenka, Snježana, Dunja, Jasna, Ljiljana, Mirjana, Renata, Zrinka, Željka


Jelena  :Heart:  Julija  :Heart: 
meni je Veronika jako lijepo ime

----------


## Sarfila

Imala sam kolegicu koja se zove *Itana*. Meni prelijepo ime...

----------


## Val

Kako smo različiti. Meni ta naša stara imena, tipa Danica, Ljubica...i sl. uopće i nikad nisu bila lijepa.
Ne volim ni turbo modernizaciju, volim kad ime nije "svako drugo", iako s trećim djetetom nismo uspjeli u tome i to zahvaljujući mm koji se stalno nećkao.
Da je bilo po mome, iako volim njeno ime, imala bi nešto rjeđe.
Od lijepih, starih, imena, naprave mi nešto što nije lijepo i onda mi ni ime više ne paše (Bara, Marica, Ankica....).

----------


## sara10

*littlemouse* Magdalena Maria se zove moje kumče, tj. Magdalena, a Marija je krsno. I meni je to lijepo. 
Inače, Sara mi je tako lijepo ime za curucu i Paula isto, ima ih još... Da nosim curicu, bila bi Sara. Tj. za curice ima tako puno izbora lijepih imena, više nego za dečkiće, barem se meni tako čini.
Naš sin će najvjer. biti Luka, ali još su neka u igri, al bi se na tom imenu ja i muž našli, jer nešto što bi on, ja nebi, a nešto što bi ja, on ne bi itako. Luka mi je lijepo i jednostavno i paše uz naše prezime. Al ovo je tema "imena za curice" pa neću više o tome.

Inače, ne volim kad roditelji pretjeruju s namjerom da im ime djeteta bude nešto preposebno, ono da ga nitko drugi nema, obično mi se takva imena ne sviđaju, a treba misliti i na dijete sutra.

----------


## kika222

Mi smo godinama imali ime za curicu, Magdalena i onda prošle godine daljnja susjeda da svojoj kćeri to ime... Valjda nije mislila da ću ja nakon svih ovih godina imat dijete ..
I tako smo mm i ja odabrali drugo,  nadam se da će naša princeza biti zadovoljna sa imenom Alma :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara10

Kika, lijepo je Alma.
A šta ima veze da je susjeda dala to ime koje ste vi godinama željeli, pa nije susjeda sestra ili bliska prijateljica, kuma i sl. Sad ne znam, možda si ti skroz bliska s njom pa ti je zbog toga neugodno. 
Ja se ne bih brinula zbog susjede.

----------


## kika222

Sarice moja  radila sam sa njom i rekla joj kako će mi se zvati curka ako je budem ikad imala, pa mi je malo krivo.. Ali nema veze Alma mi se sad i više sviđa :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Imogen

> Đurđa.
> 
> Pa što fali našem lijepom imenu Đurđica?


Fali to što se ne sviđaju svima ista imena.




> Mislim, svaka čast globalizaciji, ali ima naših krasnih starinskih imena koja su danas rijetka: Danica, Slava, Ljubica (to je Amalija), Mira ili Miroslava ...


Ali nisu svima starinska imena lijepa. Isto tako, postoje ljudi koji vole i starinska domaća imena i stranjska stara imena (npr. meni se sviđa Cvita i Heloise).

I ne, Ljubica nije isto što i Amalija. Amalija znači radišna i ima drugačije foneme i zvuk od Ljubice (L-j-u-b-i-c-a... A-m-a-l-i-j-a).

----------


## Imogen

Oprostite ako sam bila gruba u zadnjem postu. Često primjećujem da ljudi vole govoriti da je jedno ime isto kao i neko drugo, no neko tko daje ime svojem djetetu vidi veliku razliku.

----------


## Ginger

Imogen, meni se ne svidja vecina onih imena koja si ti do sad navodila, al eto ne svidja mi se ni vecina imena koja Peterlin navodi  :Grin: 
Recimo Đurđica i Ljubica meni ne bi dosle u obzir, opcenito mi se ne svidjaju cvjetno-vocna imena (tu mislim kao izbor za svoje dijete)
Od cvjetnih bih uzela u obzir samo Cvita (i to spada u cvjetne, jel?)

E da, Peterlin, ni tvoji decki nemaju bas neka klasicna starinska imena  :Grin:

----------


## Imogen

> Imogen, meni se ne svidja vecina onih imena koja si ti do sad navodila, al eto ne svidja mi se ni vecina imena koja Peterlin navodi 
> Recimo Đurđica i Ljubica meni ne bi dosle u obzir, opcenito mi se ne svidjaju cvjetno-vocna imena (tu mislim kao izbor za svoje dijete)
> Od cvjetnih bih uzela u obzir samo Cvita (i to spada u cvjetne, jel?)


Svi imamo neke svoje interese, stilove i preference. Ne moramo svi imati ista imena.
Peterlin ima svoje mišljene i to ja poštujem. Samo ne želim sljediti neku tradiciju koja meni ne znači nešto puno.
Meni samo ide na jetra kada se tradicija prikazuje kao nešto superiornije. Tradicija ima svoje dobre i loše strane, ima i dobre i loše običaje, npr. pokrivanje kose, ne pranje tijekom babinja, itd... Da ne spominjem da kultura nije konzerva ribe, pa da je možeš očuvati. Kultura jednog naroda se mjenja i uvijek se mjenjala. Nešto što ima značenje jednoj generaciji, nema značenje drugoj generaciji. To je prirodno.

----------


## Ginger

Pa da, svi imamo svoje preference, o tome i pricam

A Peterlin je za mene jedna od The Forumasica, uvijek postujem njeno misljenje
To ne znaci da mi se moraju svidjati ista imena kao i njoj (ili bilo kome drugom)

----------


## Val

Da, Ljubica je Violeta, čini mi se.
Imogen, ja se slažem s tobom, kultura naroda se mijenja, svijet postaje veliko selo, imena, ljudi se miješaju.
Da ne kažem da ima prekrasnih starih imena (Magdalena npr.), ali ne bih ga dala svom djetetu.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Ja sam pocela čuvati djevojčicu koja se zove Rujana. Na prvu mi ime nije sjelo, ali sada mi je fantasticno!

----------


## tangerina

Rujana, baš lijepo, nisam čula ni za jednu osim Rujane Jeger  :Smile:

----------


## Val

Meni je ljepše Jurana ili još više Jurjana. A negdje sam čula i ime Jurja.

----------


## tanja37

Moja se kćer rođena 2007. zove Rebeka. Sa k!

----------


## orange80

gledajući izvan okvira da je to bilo moderno prije 60-70 godina, a danas je totalno out
mi se sviđaju imena Nada, Olga, Ruža, Cvijeta, Ilijana, Vida 

kad pogledaš, prije 30-35 godina nitko nije djeci davao imena tipa Marta, Klara, Dora jer su zvučala
kao za stare bake, a onda je "par hrabrih roditelja" razbilo taj okvir i sada rijetko kome ta imena zvuče 
starinsko s negativnim prizvukom

----------


## orange80

> Mi smo godinama imali ime za curicu, Magdalena i onda prošle godine daljnja susjeda da svojoj kćeri to ime... Valjda nije mislila da ću ja nakon svih ovih godina imat dijete ..
> I tako smo mm i ja odabrali drugo,  nadam se da će naša princeza biti zadovoljna sa imenom Alma
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk


Alma je meni prekrasno ime,
ali ja ne bih mijenjala ime koje sam namijenila radi susjede, prijateljice, čak niti rođake.

susjedi se odsele, prijatelji udalje, a ime ostaje cijeli život. a i što smeta da se isto zovu.

moja mama je meni uvijek govorila da je njoj jedna prijateljica uzela ime koje sam ja trebala dobiti,
za dijete koje se je rodilo 2 mj. prije mene.
ti su se prijatelji odselili u drugi grad kad mi još nismo krenule niti u osnovnu školu i bila bi "strašna šteta"
da se sada isto zovemo (niti se ne poznajemo  :Laughing: )

s druge strane, uvijek postoji mogućnost da se nekome svidi ime koje si ti dala svome djetetu i onda da netko
"kopira" tebe, protiv čega stvarno ne možeš ništa.
upravo ovo se je meni desilo sa kćerinim imenom: 3 curice u familiji i još jedna od prijatelja mlađe od nje se zovu isto kao ona, 
s time da 2 imaju čak i isto prezime  :Rolling Eyes:  
a nije neko često ime, do nje se nitko s te strane familije nije tako zvao...

trebao bi postojati institut zaštite autorskih prava nad imenom (barem u krugu familije).
obogatila bih se na tome  :Laughing:

----------


## Imogen

Istina. Jednom kad nazoveš dijete više ne možeš skrivati ime. No, ne mora to ime netko kopirati.

----------


## flopica

Alma je moje neprežaljeno za drugo dijete, u užoj obitelji nikako nije bilo prihvaćeno
sad nosi ime koje joj baš odgovara

Jurja mi je jako lijepo, to joj je pak krsno ime....

----------


## kudri

vika  :Heart:  :Heart: 
samo mi nemojte ukrasti hihihi

----------


## kudri

pišem nemojte ukrasti jer je jedna forumašica nazvala blizanke imenima za koja sam za prvo dijete navela da se dvoumim i naravno da sam napisala to na ovoj temi... rodila je par mjeseci prije mene, kasnije sam ih vidjela u potpisu...s obzirom da su imena baš rijetka i nisu hrvatska, sumnjam da ih je sama izmislila, pa sam se baš nekako osjećala pokradeno...glup osjećaj, ali eto.

i sad bi nazvala dijete tim drugim imenom, ali mi glupo jer već postoje dvije sestre istih imena...

ali, istovremeno mi je drago da curke nose tako divna imena :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> pišem nemojte ukrasti jer je jedna forumašica nazvala blizanke imenima za koja sam za prvo dijete navela da se dvoumim i naravno da sam napisala to na ovoj temi... rodila je par mjeseci prije mene, kasnije sam ih vidjela u potpisu...s obzirom da su imena baš rijetka i nisu hrvatska, sumnjam da ih je sama izmislila, pa sam se baš nekako osjećala pokradeno...glup osjećaj, ali eto.
> 
> i sad bi nazvala dijete tim drugim imenom, ali mi glupo jer već postoje dvije sestre istih imena...
> 
> ali, istovremeno mi je drago da curke nose tako divna imena


Da mi je netko iz obitelji to napravio osjecala bi se glupo...a ovako na forumu...bilo bi me bas briga.

----------


## kudri

meni je forum kao obitelj hihihi...
stvar je u tome da je forumašica isto iz zga i baš sam se nekako pokradeno osjećalo, ne znam to objasniti. valjda jer nisam to očekivala.

Recimo, naši prijatelji su nazvali isto, ali su  pitali da li mogu nazvati svoju kćer tako jer im je super ime. Bilo im je jako neugodno to pitati, ali naravno da smo rekli da mogu. I to mi je baš nekako slatko, ali ovako kad netko potajice "ukrade", to mi je baš bezveze malo. ali dobro...

e da i sad kad se naša kćer i ta od frendova vide, onda maloj nije jasno zašto se i naša zove njenim imenom. a zna da se tako nitko ne zove. i onda krenu rasprave. ja sam xy! Ne, ja sam xy...Neeee, ja sam...i tako u nedogle hahaha

----------


## snupi

moja smješkica se zove Katrina Vera dvoumiola se između Katarina Vera i Katrina Vera pa sad imamo Katrinu Veru!!Kad smo vec kod starinskih imena.

----------


## kiara79

> Mi smo godinama imali ime za curicu, Magdalena i onda prošle godine daljnja susjeda da svojoj kćeri to ime... Valjda nije mislila da ću ja nakon svih ovih godina imat dijete ..
> I tako smo mm i ja odabrali drugo,  nadam se da će naša princeza biti zadovoljna sa imenom Alma
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk


Alma, mom mužu br.1, jako je lijepo.. a ja se još nekako dvoumim!
u mom užem krugu su Gita i Iva

----------


## alma_itd

> Alma, mom mužu br.1, jako je lijepo.. a ja se još nekako dvoumim!
> u mom užem krugu su Gita i Iva


I meni se svidja :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

> I meni se svidja



aaaaaaaaaa...baš se pitam zašto!?!?  :Razz:

----------


## vita22

Nama najvjerojatnije stiže curka i bit će Mara!!!

----------


## sara38

> Nama najvjerojatnije stiže curka i bit će Mara!!!


Prekrasno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## annie84

Meni se sve vise svida Greta. Ali nosim decka :D

----------


## Vrijeska

> Nama najvjerojatnije stiže curka i bit će Mara!!!


babe Mare su in zadnjih godina  :Grin:

----------


## Doga

> Jurja mi je jako lijepo, to joj je pak krsno ime....


Jurja mi je prelijepo ime.. Inace mi se svidjaju dalmatinska imena tipa: Luce, Tonka, Nana, Nina.. Meni je neprezaljeno ime: Lena..

Maloj sam htjela dati bas nase ime, tako je ispala Dora (makar je to cesto ime danas), po A. G. Shenoi, cuvarici zlata  :Smile:

----------


## Laura19

Ja sam davno rekla da ako budem imala dvije curice da ce se zvati Laura i Lorena ni ne razmisljajuci da ime ima isto znacenje.I prva curica je bila Laura sada andjeo na nebu ...i upravo jucer sam saznala (20.tjedan trudnoce) da mi je moja andjelica Laura poslala za utjehu..sekicu malu Lorenu :Smile: 




> Jurja mi je prelijepo ime.. Inace mi se svidjaju dalmatinska imena tipa: Luce, Tonka, Nana, Nina.. Meni je neprezaljeno ime: Lena..
> 
> Maloj sam htjela dati bas nase ime, tako je ispala Dora (makar je to cesto ime danas), po A. G. Shenoi, cuvarici zlata

----------


## Doga

> Ja sam davno rekla da ako budem imala dvije curice da ce se zvati Laura i Lorena ni ne razmisljajuci da ime ima isto znacenje.I prva curica je bila Laura sada andjeo na nebu ...i upravo jucer sam saznala (20.tjedan trudnoce) da mi je moja andjelica Laura poslala za utjehu..sekicu malu Lorenu


 :Smile:  cestitam! Imena su prelijepa.. 
Loreni i mami sretno!  <3

----------


## Imogen

Lorena i Laura su preljepa imena!

----------


## Doga

... a sto se tice lijepih imena na forumu, zasad su mi se svidjela: Olja i Trina.. Bas su zvucna i nekako 'jaka' imena.. ah, opet dalmatinska  :Smile:  sto mogu kad su lijepa..❤

----------


## cleaning-lady

Super su mi Laura , Gaela , Arya ,Lyra , Nimerija , MaTina , Morena , Rosa , Kiša ....

----------


## ivana.sky

sto ga vise cujem to mi je klea bas lijepo ime

----------


## sara10

Lorena i Laura su baš lijep imena. Moja prijateljica koja nosi curicu, a termin joj je mjesec ipo prije mene, dat će ime Laura, lijepo!

ivana sky, Klea, za to ime još nisam čula?!

----------


## ivana.sky

pa da vrlo rijetko, ja znam samo za jedno i to je mm-eva necaknja, vrlo neobicno ime, u pocetku mi je bilo bas jako i zvucno, a sad mi se jako svidja

----------


## Imogen

> ivana sky, Klea, za to ime još nisam čula?!


Mislim da je to nadimak za Kleopatru, u smislu, Kleopatra -> Kleo-patra -> Kleo--> Klea, jer se 'a' dodaje većini ženskih nadimaka/zvučni ženstvenije.

----------


## Elly

Moja ima frendicu koja se tako zove, curka ima 9 godina. 
A poznavala sam i jednu macku koja se tako zvala.

----------


## Elika

Moj sin se zove Božo. Muž je birao ime i prvo sam mislila da se šali pa smo se šalili zajedno. Samo, on se nije šalio nego je rekao da mu je to oduvijek lijepo ime jer svaki Božo kojeg zna je dobar čovjek (pa će valjda biti i naš sin  :Smile:  ). Nisam ga htjela razočarati, malo mi je trebalo da se naviknem, ali sada mu baš pristaje jedino to ime! Za kćer je muž htio ime Anđa, ali sin nije htio ni izgovoriti to ime nego je htio da se seka zove Ana - i presretna sam zbog toga jer mi je to ime s karakterom, a ona je baš takva, posebnog, čvrstog karaktera. Planiramo treću bebu i sada sam ja na redu birati ime (ako se kćer ne upetlja  :Smile:  )... Žensko mi se sviđa ime Tonka, a muško ne znam ni otprilike...mislila sam Šimun, ali je prva susjeda tako nazvala dijete pa mi bezveze. Daj Bože samo da uspijem ostati trudna i da bude sve ok jer sam 35 g.već prošla... Ustvari, poanta moje priče je da ime ne određuje dijete  i koje god ime izabrali, zavoljet ćete ga i bit će vam najljepše na svijetu upravo to ime jer je dio vašeg djeteta kojeg neizmjerno volite!

----------


## jelena.O

Klea je klinka jednog decka koji radi s menom isto je 9 godina

----------


## sara10

ivana.sky, ako date to ime, hoće li se roditelji od nećakinje tm-a ljutiti s obzirom da ste blizak rod?

Mi smo isto mislim odlučili za ime, al pošto je dječak neću ovdje pisati.

----------


## ivana.sky

mi smo se svakako odlucili za korina, tu nema dvojbe nikakve, ovo sam spomenila samo zato sto je zbilja neobicno, a rijetko koje zensko ime mi ostane tako duze u mislima  :Grin:  pa mozda nekome posluzi za ideju  :Wink: 
ali da nemamo ime, ne bi dali ni ovo jer smo s njima bas bliski i cesto se druzimo

----------


## sara10

Korina mi je lijepo ime. Kćerkica od moje dobre kolegice se tako zove.

----------


## ivana.sky

hvala  :Heart:  i moja kolegica se tako zove, po njoj ce ga dobiti  :Smile: 

jel vi imate ime?

----------


## sara10

Imamo, al ovo je za curice, idem pronaći imena za dečke pa napišem tamo.

----------


## artisan

Ivana i moja princeza je korina. Meni predivno.

----------


## ivana.sky

Bas mi je drago cuti da ima jos korina  :Very Happy:  kad sam ja odrastala u cijelom gradu sam znala samo jednu  :Grin:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> ina, amalia ili nea?


nea!  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

> Ina, Amalia ili Nea?


Amalia ili Nea, no budući da je ovo pitanje postavljeno prije mjesec dana, možda si već rodila.




> Ustvari, poanta moje priče je da ime ne određuje dijete  i koje god ime izabrali, zavoljet ćete ga i bit će vam najljepše na svijetu upravo to ime jer je dio vašeg djeteta kojeg neizmjerno volite!


Budući da ću voljeti svoje ime neovisno o imenu, zašto dijete ne bi moglo nositi ime koje volim/koje mu dajem jer mu želim najbolje/najljepše?

----------


## Imogen

> Budući da ću voljeti svoje *dijete* neovisno o imenu, zašto dijete ne bi moglo nositi ime koje volim/koje mu dajem jer mu želim najbolje/najljepše?


Ispravak!

----------


## Elika

Ma naravno  :Smile: , slažem se, i sama sve češće razmišljam o imenima jer bih htjela svome budućem djetetu dati što ljepše... a i sam proces smišljanja s partnerom je slatka briga... samo sam htjela napisati svoje iskustvo kako bih donekle olakšala dileme budućih mama i tata - odabrano ime ćete sigurno nakon vrlo kratkog vremena smatrati savršenim  za svoje dijete, koje god da ono bilo.  Iako, znam da moje riječi vjerojatno neće skratiti slatke muke odabira  :Wink: !

----------


## Peterlin

Pa tako i biraš ime - ono koje ti se sviđa i koje voliš.

----------


## llella

ako i ovaj puta bude cura bit će Tesa.
curke su još dale prijedloge Nola i Lota, ali Tesa mi je nekako najljepše

----------


## melange

> ako i ovaj puta bude cura bit će Tesa.
> curke su još dale prijedloge Nola i Lota, ali Tesa mi je nekako najljepše


3/3  :Zaljubljen: 

dodala bih još Gita, ide mi uz ova gornja.

----------


## Kaae

:cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :Raspa:

----------


## MMK

Lejna ili Nora, posto su MM i kcerka, kategoricki odbili prijedlog za Nahla.

----------


## tigrical

Upoznala sam curicu Dalmu. Nisam do sad cula.

----------


## tangerina

> Upoznala sam curicu Dalmu. Nisam do sad cula.


kod nas je to nekadašnja robna kuća, ustvari me ne bi čudilo u nekim krugovima da djetetu daju to ime

----------


## annie84

> ako i ovaj puta bude cura bit će Tesa.
> curke su još dale prijedloge Nola i Lota, ali Tesa mi je nekako najljepše


Tessa mi je jedna od najdrazih prijateljica  :Smile: 
Svidaju mi se sva. Ja sam razmisljala o Lotti. Nora, Katja, Iris...
Ispao decko na kraju  :Wink:

----------


## lidać2

Kod nas su Melanie i Emilie...dolazi nam treca bebica i jednostavno nam nista ne pada na pamet a da bude u kompletu ....

Upoce neznam sto cemo?...

----------


## llella

> Kod nas su Melanie i Emilie...dolazi nam treca bebica i jednostavno nam nista ne pada na pamet a da bude u kompletu ....
> 
> Upoce neznam sto cemo?...


Meni odmah palo na pamet Leonie....




> 3/3 
> 
> dodala bih još Gita, ide mi uz ova gornja.


Lijepo i Gita, ali mi ne ide uz ova tri koja već imamo

----------


## žužy

> Kod nas su Melanie i Emilie...dolazi nam treca bebica i jednostavno nam nista ne pada na pamet a da bude u kompletu ....
> 
> Upoce neznam sto cemo?...


Stefanie,Julie..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Meni odmah palo na pamet Leonie....
> 
> 
> 
> Lijepo i Gita, ali mi ne ide uz ova tri koja već imamo


Pa neće uvijek biti u kompletu  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Kod nas su Melanie i Emilie...dolazi nam treca bebica i jednostavno nam nista ne pada na pamet a da bude u kompletu ....
> 
> Upoce neznam sto cemo?...


Nives, Karmen, Fiona, Lorena, Ines, Alisa, Angelica, Vanessa....

----------


## Elly

> Kod nas su Melanie i Emilie...dolazi nam treca bebica i jednostavno nam nista ne pada na pamet a da bude u kompletu ....
> 
> Upoce neznam sto cemo?...


Zoe

----------


## Peterlin

Sjetila sam se još jednog nehrvatskog koje mi se sviđa: Isabel

----------


## žužy

Zoe mi je ono...top1. Prekrasno!
No,muči me jer se izgovara Zoi,a to mi izgeda malo bezveze napisano...pa si mam zamislim vječno ispravljanje djeteta druge ljude..

----------


## Peterlin

Pa što ne bi djetetu dala ime Zoja - na primjer Zoja Odak, ona mi prva pada na pamet.

----------


## Elly

> Zoe mi je ono...top1. Prekrasno!
> No,muči me jer se izgovara Zoi,a to mi izgeda malo bezveze napisano...pa si mam zamislim vječno ispravljanje djeteta druge ljude..


Meni je to bio jedan od razloga odustajanja, napisala bih iskljucivo u originalu (Zoja mi, npr., nikako nije bila opcija), a onda znam da bi se trebalo ispravljati druge u izgovoru... 

Lidac bi moglo odgovarati jer joj druge curke imaju taj necujni _e_ i imena zavrsavaju zapravo sa _i_...

----------


## coolerica

> Zoe mi je ono...top1. Prekrasno!
> No,muči me jer se izgovara Zoi,a to mi izgeda malo bezveze napisano...pa si mam zamislim vječno ispravljanje djeteta druge ljude..


Ja sam imala u jednom razredu jednu Zoe. I svaki put kad bi ja rekla Zoi ona me ispravila da je ZoE a ne ZoI. A ja to automatski. Dosadilo mi više pa sam ju počela zvati po prezimenu. To je bilo čisto hrvatsko pa nije bilo problema.

----------


## melange

ja bih je zvala zoE pa nek se ljuti  :Grin: 
kad smo kod tih, stranih, chloe mi je isto divno, ali neprevodivo.
i charlotte. šarlota ne dolazi u obzir  :Grin: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Meni je trenutno sve neprihvatljivo osim jednog jedinog imena koje muz nece. Pih.

----------


## cuivienen

Moja najstarija je Zoe, tepamo joj i ZoI i Zo, moj tata je zove Zoica... bliski ljudi i bitni ljudi joj znaju ime, a usputne strance kad lupe, ni ne ispravljam. Bliznakinje su Siena i Nera. Petra mi je bilo sjajno ime, to mi je bila opcija kod Z, a za njih dve alternativa su bile Ema i Freja, ali za Freju se nisam usudila.

----------


## Calista

lidać2, uz Melanie i Emilie meni bi isla Natalie

----------


## lunja

Dodajem Stephanie ili Sophie

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Sophie <3, moja malena se igra da je sofia prva (princeza iz crtića)..

----------


## Imogen

Meni se sviđa Dorothea. Inače, izbjegavam imena koja su samo drugačije pisana od naših imena, ali ovo mi je iznimka.

----------


## gmaja88

Hej, evo da dodam jedno neobično ime - prijateljica mi se zove Uranela  :Smile:  
Osim toga znam i jednu Dorju! Nama se za curicu sviđa ime Dita i ako bude curica tako ćemo ju nazvati :D Ako bude dečko bit će Erik.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Prekrasno ime  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Ško kažete na ime Lenore?

----------


## tangerina

> Meni je trenutno sve neprihvatljivo osim jednog jedinog imena koje muz nece. Pih.


bila sam u istoj situaciji  :Grin: 
ako se do kraja trudnoće ne predomisliš, ko što se ja nisam, rješenje za tebe je onih sat vremena neposredno nakon poroda, i naravno muž na porodu
pogledaš čeznutljivo u bebu i uzdahneš "ah, gle je, baš izgleda kao _____"
meni upalilo  :lool:

----------


## melange

> Ško kažete na ime Lenore?


kako to izgovaraš? 
kako piše ili po engleski?

----------


## Imogen

Po engleski

----------


## melange

> Po engleski


sretno onda  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> Hej, evo da dodam jedno neobično ime - prijateljica mi se zove Uranela


Je li mozda zubarica?

----------


## pikula

gmaja88 Na albanskom Dita znači dan  :Smile:  Mi smo razmišljali o tom imenu jednom

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pikula ti si albanka ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

> bila sam u istoj situaciji 
> ako se do kraja trudnoće ne predomisliš, ko što se ja nisam, rješenje za tebe je onih sat vremena neposredno nakon poroda, i naravno muž na porodu
> pogledaš čeznutljivo u bebu i uzdahneš "ah, gle je, baš izgleda kao _____"
> meni upalilo


Nema sansi da samo tako sprijeci neizbjezno - SVIMA, ukljucujuci starijeg brata, se svidja bas to ime.

----------


## dominikslatki

> gmaja88 Na albanskom Dita znači dan  Mi smo razmišljali o tom imenu jednom


Na talijanski znaci prsti  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Što mislite o imenima Helena i Miranda? Jesu li ta imena "ostarila", smatrate li da "pripadaju" starijoj generaciji?

----------


## melange

helena mi nije "ostarila" uopce.
mirandu znam samo jednu, isto nije iz starije generacije. miranda mi grubo zvuci, jedino to.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

Helena  :Heart: 

Ime je to najljepše žene smrtnice (svašta čovjek zapamti uz djecu koja čitaju lektiru, he he he) a znači "svjetlost".

Miranda - ne poznajem nikoga tko se tako zove, ali kad bolje razmislim - nije loše ime. Kod oba mi se imena sviđa što nemaju naših slova s kvačicom (to je meni bio jedan od kriterija izbora imena za djecu).

----------


## Boxica

> Što mislite o imenima Helena i Miranda? Jesu li ta imena "ostarila", smatrate li da "pripadaju" starijoj generaciji?


Helena mi je lijepo, još mi je ljepša izvedenica Elena

Miranda mi je onako za ženu, ne za dijete...
znam jednu, jako simpatična osoba, a kćer je nazvala Marlena

----------


## melange

meni je od tih "za ženu" imena simpa matilda.

----------


## Imogen

Matilda je prelijepo.

----------


## Kaae

Matilda mi je prva pala na pamet za ovu bebu, ali proslo me kroz par dana. Lijepo mi je ime, ali ova beba jednostavno nije Matilda.

----------


## lidać2

Mame sto kazete na ime Evelin?

----------


## dominikslatki

Mene odmah asociralo na anticelulitne proizvode Haha. Al ime kao ime je lijepo.

----------


## lidać2

???...anticelulitne prozvode????....aaa bas guglam i uopce nisam cula do sada tu marku...

ufff...sada mi malo.bezveze dati takvo ime...  :Sad:

----------


## tangerina

haha lidać2, nad time ionako nemaš nikakvu kontrolu, možeš ti dati djetetu ime Marica, pa da to za 5 godina postane linija proizvoda za nešto

moje ime recimo, godinama nakon mog rođenja, našlo se na brojnim prehrambenim artiklima, a na međunarodnoj sceni - ulošci za odrasle  :facepalm: 

doduše, ono je poznato i kao žensko ime u našim krajevima, a Evelin baš i nije, pa nije baš skroz isto

----------


## lidać2

Sad sam si bas nikako...  :Sad: 

Znam da nemogu utjecati...ali kazes tvoje ime se naslo na "meti"nakon tvog rodenja a ovo je ime vec "ufurana" marka (iako eto meni sada prvi glas)...nisam inace kozmeticki tip...

Mjesec dana mi do poroda i tako mi tesko upariti uz prve dvije i ovo ime nam se jedino ajmo rec svidjelo...  :Sad:

----------


## lidać2

Iako bas sada malo citam ja bi dala ime Evelin a kozmetika je Evelin*E 





*

----------


## ellica

I ako ti se svida sto te briga!?Moja je Tena(mlinci,ulosci za odrasle)i sto sad.Frendica ima Saru,a u susjedstvu je bio pas tog imena :D.Meni je jedino bitno da se ime svida roditeljima,a sve ostalo je nebitno.Sekina curka se zove ful neobicno-ja jos nisam cula to ime nikad u zenskoj varijanti  :Wink: i svi su se cudili,njoj se svidalo i dala ga je  :Smile: Moja curica da je muz pristao bila bi Toma,ali njemu nikako nije sjelo to ime.....

----------


## melange

jao boli te briga.

pa nije nivea  :Grin:

----------


## bobić

Prekrasno ime, pisala bih ga baš tako kako se i izgovara, bez y.

----------


## bobić

> Prekrasno ime, pisala bih ga baš tako kako se i izgovara, bez y.


Mislila sam na Evelin

----------


## Muma

> haha lidać2, nad time ionako nemaš nikakvu kontrolu, možeš ti dati djetetu ime Marica, pa da to za 5 godina postane linija proizvoda za nešto


Prvi dućan do mojih staraca  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

*lidać2* mene Evelin prvo podsjeti na ime, a nikakve proizvode. Sve je u oku promatrača. Ne zamaraj se time. A ako netko nikad i nije čuo za to ime, naviknut će se jako brzo i zaboraviti na bilo kakve proizvode.

Naša će cura biti Eva. Ima ih tisuće, ali hoću joj dati to ime iz razloga jer je i braco trebao biti Eva da je bio cura.

----------


## ivana zg

Čitam imena primljenih u vrtiću i zaboravih jedno neobično ime.Uglavnom ima puno Emma s 2 m i jedan dječak koji se zove Pjer...i moja susjeda Alisa....ostalo više manje već sve poznato.......meni su Noemi,Ruth,Judita,Menalni, Ameli ...predivna imena.......

----------


## lidać2

Mislim da ce ipak ostati ime Evelin bez "y"...  :Smile:  Kao sto kazete briga me za druge...
A i trebali su se naviknuti da se nasa dijeca "neobicno"zovu...hehhe...

Curke su Melanie i Emilie...htjeli smo dati isto nesto sa "ie" ali nam nista zgodno nije palo na pamet osim Amelie ...ali je preslicno Melanie posto ju znamo zvati Meli...

----------


## Beti3

Meni je Evelin prekrasno ime.

 I Eleonora.

----------


## Muma

Kolegica mi je Emili i ima sestru blizanku Evelin  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Neki dan naletih na yasna  :Smile:  jako mi lijepo to iako nije mi bas za hrvatsku

----------


## annvilli

Meni Evelin zvuči kao muško ime kod nas, odnosno znam jednog čovjeka koji se tako zove. 
A Evelyn se malo drukčije izgovara na engleskom i jako mi je lijepo. 
Kako ti se čini Evelina?  :Smile: 
Ili jednostavno Eva, to je jako lijepo.

----------


## lidać2

Evelina mi se nikako ne svida kao ni Eva...previse je cesto i vjersko...

----------


## annvilli

Ako hoćete rijetka imena onda je Evelin super, možda postane popularno i kod nas s vremenom. 
Teško je naći ime koje paše uz Emilie i Melanie. Nemoj se zamarati imenima prozivoda, meni uopće nije palo na pamet iako doma imam neke eveline proizvode  :Smile: .
(A evo npr u Americi je zadnjih godina među 500 najpopularnijih ušlo ime Isis za curice. I tko je mogao znat da će se tako zvati teroristička organizacija.  :Undecided:  )

----------


## dominikslatki

Lidac ime je jako lijepo! I uvijek ce biti onih kojima se sviđa i onih kojima ne, bitno da je vama to to, a za druge koga boli briga.

----------


## LEIRmam

A na što su onda mislili roditelji koji su curama dali ime Klara  :Grin: . Ja sam se kao mala recimo jedno vrijeme jako ljutila na roditelje jer mi nisu dali ime Sunčica :Wink: . Lidać, imena tvojih djevojčica su mi predivna  :Heart:

----------


## lidać2

Hvala cure  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: ...

Samo ste mi jos vise ocvrsnule odluku da dam to ime...  :Kiss:

----------


## bobić

Ja sam svojima već odavno odabrala imena, ali danas sam čula jedno "nesvakidašnje" i zvučalo mi je lijepo. Ania.

----------


## Imogen

Naišla sam na još jedno (meni) lijepo ime: Katerina (grčko ime). No, svi mi bili zbunjeni i mislili da je riječ o Katarini, jer je to češće.

S druge strane, što mislite o imenu Kira?

----------


## Violetty

Meni su  :Heart:  Hana, Korina i Iris.

----------


## Peterlin

> Naišla sam na još jedno (meni) lijepo ime: Katerina (grčko ime). No, svi mi bili zbunjeni i mislili da je riječ o Katarini, jer je to češće.
> 
> S druge strane, što mislite o imenu Kira?


Kira :Heart: 

Podsjetila si me na knjigu Gathering Blue - tamo se glavna junakinja zove Kira, a njezina majka Katrina. Čitaš li sada tu knjigu? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Giver_Quartet

Značenje imena Kira: zraka svjetlosti (ne znam na kojem jeziku, nije ni bitno, mislim da je isto grčko podrijetlo)

----------


## Violetty

*Elani* mi je isto predivno, a neobično.

----------


## snupi

ja sam htjela Katarinu koja je na kraju ispala Katrina

----------


## fitnessgirl

Šta kažete na ime Marla?  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure, mi smo prvo zeljeli da bude Kiara ali na kraju sinovi odlucili da bude ime curice koja stize u trecem mjesecu i zvat ce se LEONI

----------


## galicia

Ima ovdje baš lijepih imena. Ne znam još spol bebe, ali se svim silama nadam da je djevojčica.  :Grin: 

*Lidać*, Evelin je lijepo i nesvakidašnje (što je meni jedan od najvažnijih kriterija).  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Šta kažete na ime Marla?


Ima duh 21.stoljeća, kratko ime koje u sebi sadrži puno više nego se na prvi pogled vidi. To bi mogao biti moderan oblik imena Maria Elena. Inače, praktično je za dozivanje, he he he...

----------


## karanfilčić

Što mislite o imenu Rita? Nekako mi se to ime vrti po glavi u zadnje vrijeme

----------


## kudri

i marla i rita su baš predivna imena!!

----------


## fitnessgirl

Meni se u zadnje vrijeme po glavi motaju vrlo slična imena... Marie. Marla. Marea.  Rijetka su, zvučna... Šta kažete?

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni se u zadnje vrijeme po glavi motaju vrlo slična imena... Marie. Marla. Marea.  Rijetka su, zvučna... Šta kažete?


Marla bi bio moj izbor. Nisam ni znala da ima odlično značenje  - plemenita

http://www.znacenje-djecijih-imena.com/n/Marla

----------


## Petticoat

Moja curka je Eni, tada smo se dvoumili izmedu Melani i Eni.
Sada mi se vise nekako sviđaju nasta stara imena Katarina, Tonka,... mozda zato sto su svi Noa, Tia, Ema, Nika,..u vrticu su sva imena kratka i moderna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## karanfilčić

*fitnessgirl* Od ova tri ponuđena najviše mi se sviđa Marie, ali pod uvjetom da paše uz prezime nekako mi ne bi išlo to ime uz prezime koje u sebi ima č, ć, š, ž itd. I Marla mi se sviđa, Marea mi je ok ali ova druga dva su mi bolja. 
Ja imam cijeli spisak i iako imam još puno vremena, stalno mi se *Rita*vrti po glavi,  nekako mi je kratko, rijetko i nije teško za izgovarati. Znam da bi u zagorju imali pogrdne nadimke ali mi nismo ni blizu Zagreba ni Zagorja. I *Paola* mi se sviđa ali mm se ne sviđa baš, ima ih još puno, valjda će nam do kraja neko baš biti savršeno za našu curicu

----------


## Tanči

Ima predivnih imena.
Onako na prvu, kad ih čujem.
No, iako sam svoje biranje davno odradila i sama nosim neobično ime, htjela bih samo napomenuti budućim roditeljima da budu oprezni s neobičnim imenima.
Dijete će imati problema cijeli život i to npr. kod upoznavanja, obavezno će čuti- kako?!? 
Uh, koje neobično ime...
Zatim kod službenih situacija gdje ja redovito moram ponoviti i na kraju slovkati ime da mi ga točno upišu, a za to vrijeme svi bulje.
I treće, većina poznatih me uopće ne zove imenom.
Ljudi imaju potrebu od neobičnog napravit obično pa onda izmišljavaju nadimke, krate ime i sl.
Eto, toliko od mog iskustva.

----------


## Frćka

*Marie* :Heart:  od sestre malena, prekrasno ime!
*Sofia* :Heart:

----------


## vucica

Mi smo kod Lucije i Ane..al više naginjemo Luciji zasad, naravno ako bude cura jer još ne znam spol..iako ima još dosta vremena za odluku.

----------


## galicia

*Vučica*, Lucija je lijepo ime, ali mislim da je najčešće žensko ime kod nas. Ako ti to ne smeta, go for it.  :Smile: 
Ja sam ljubitelj neuobičajenih imena.

----------


## vucica

Galicia, saznala sam da sam trudna na sv. Luciju, tad sam piskila testic..a i prije smo spominjali to ime..ja i muz bas nismo za previse neuobicajena imena. 
Meni se svidja i Ema, Maris, Laura..

----------


## karanfilčić

I nama se Ema sviđa, Lucija je prelijepo ali znam da bi je kod nas svi zvali Luce pa nam to nije opcija. Maris je za mene najljepše ime na svijetu jer se tako zove moja anđelica na nebu...

----------


## galicia

*Vučica*, najvažnije je da je vama dvoma lijepo, a dodatno je super ako vam nešto znači.

----------


## Peterlin

> I nama se Ema sviđa, Lucija je prelijepo ali znam da bi je kod nas svi zvali Luce pa nam to nije opcija. Maris je za mene najljepše ime na svijetu jer se tako zove moja anđelica na nebu...


U vrtić su s mojim sinom išle sestre Mare i Luce. Baš tako su se i zvale i pisale. Meni se to sviđa - ljudi su pokazali svoje nasljeđe. Uostalom, i moja djeca su dobila imena na sličan način, ali iz drugog kraja.

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam na kraju dobila sto sam htjela - Petru.  :Grin: 

Svidja se i starijem bratu, super nam pase uz njemacko prezime, vrlo je neobicno u nasim krajevima, a lako izgovorljivo. Jos se samo sretni otac mora skroz naviknuti.  :lool:

----------


## vucica

Mi smo dolje na jugu, pa ce ju zvat Luce ako se odlucimo za Luciju..a ja bas ne volim nesto nadimke hehe. Jedino da ju bas nazovemo Luce.

----------


## AnaJ.

Mi se dogovaramo za ime iako jos ne znamo spol ( danas smo 16+5) 
Od zenskih imena mi se svidaju Mirjam i Leni. Sto vi mislite?

----------


## karanfilčić

Leni mi je ljepše, nekako nježnije... 
AnaJ nama je termin u jedan dan razlike, ja sam danas 16+5tt

----------


## ellica

Lucija  :Smile:

----------


## AnaJ.

karanfilčić, znate spol možda već? Ja idem ba kontrolu idući tjedan i nadam se da ću saznati da se mogu početi polako pripremati sa opremom i odjecom  :Smile: 

Sto se tice imena, i meni je Leni nekako ljepse ali muz zeli da bude Miriam pa cemo vidjeti.. imamo jos vremena za dogovor  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Rita ima lijepo značenje  :Wink: 
Mirjam mi je nekako ,,preteško" za bebu... A Lena umjesto Leni?

Ja baš volim neuobičajena imena. Kojih nema puno u vrtiću u kojem radim  :Smile:  
Vana, Leona, Una, Zara, Kira, Marla, Marea, Marie, Nora, Lora.
Bolje Anika nego Nika, Tia ili Nia nego Mia, Lora nega Lara, bolje Hana nego Lana... Ena nego Ana... Meni  :Smile:  

Vrtić je prepun Nika, Lucija, Mia, Lana, Karla. I ne, nije fora kad jednog Luku zovu Mali Luka jer ima 5ipol, a drugog Veliki Luka jer ima 6g...  :Sad:

----------


## karanfilčić

Rita se i meni sviđa zbog značenje i zbog toga što ja nikad nisam čula to ime u našem kraju, kratko je a i zbog problema koje smo imali molim se sv. Riti pa i zbog toga... Ali vidjeti ćemo još, ima vremena. Mm se ne sviđa ništa što ja predložim ili mu je samo ok. Ima nekih lijepih ali prečestih kao Sara, Lara, Lana. Lijepa su mi i Ema, Leona, Lorena, Patricia, Gloria... Stvarno nije lako izabrati, ali do kraja će nam sigurno neko ime baš biti savršeno za našu curu, osim ako se doktor predomisli pa bude dečko  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Meni osobno je i Marea "pretesko" za bebu.
Tia i Nia je preslicno kao Mia pa bi svi pitali "kako"???
Ista stvar je i sa Ena i Ema...to su imena gdje se mora naglasiti koje je slovo tocno pa nekad zbilja dosadi to.

Ja osobno nikada nebi odabrala takvo ime.
*Marie* je prekrasno al nazalost ovdje u hr bi bio problem u pisanju jer mnogi neznaju kako se pise.

A ovo sa mali i veliki Luka zbilja nije fora, slazem se.

----------


## sara79

*Lorena i Rita*  :Heart: 


> Rita se i meni sviđa zbog značenje i zbog toga što ja nikad nisam čula to ime u našem kraju, kratko je a i zbog problema koje smo imali molim se sv. Riti pa i zbog toga... Ali vidjeti ćemo još, ima vremena. Mm se ne sviđa ništa što ja predložim ili mu je samo ok. Ima nekih lijepih ali prečestih kao Sara, Lara, Lana. Lijepa su mi i Ema, Leona, Lorena, Patricia, Gloria... Stvarno nije lako izabrati, ali do kraja će nam sigurno neko ime baš biti savršeno za našu curu, osim ako se doktor predomisli pa bude dečko

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Rita se i meni sviđa zbog značenje i zbog toga što ja nikad nisam čula to ime u našem kraju, kratko je a i zbog problema koje smo imali molim se sv. Riti pa i zbog toga... Ali vidjeti ćemo još, ima vremena. Mm se ne sviđa ništa što ja predložim ili mu je samo ok. Ima nekih lijepih ali prečestih kao Sara, Lara, Lana. Lijepa su mi i Ema, Leona, Lorena, Patricia, Gloria... Stvarno nije lako izabrati, ali do kraja će nam sigurno neko ime baš biti savršeno za našu curu, osim ako se doktor predomisli pa bude dečko


Leona, Lorena, Gloria! Dajem glas  :Smile: )))

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Meni osobno je i Marea "pretesko" za bebu.
> Tia i Nia je preslicno kao Mia pa bi svi pitali "kako"???
> Ista stvar je i sa Ena i Ema...to su imena gdje se mora naglasiti koje je slovo tocno pa nekad zbilja dosadi to.
> 
> Ja osobno nikada nebi odabrala takvo ime.
> *Marie* je prekrasno al nazalost ovdje u hr bi bio problem u pisanju jer mnogi neznaju kako se pise.
> 
> A ovo sa mali i veliki Luka zbilja nije fora, slazem se.


Ali onda možeš reći i da za Hanu bi netko mogao ,,čuti" Lana jer je češće :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja sam se danas sjetila koliko je lijepo ime Gabi. Pa eto ako netko traži ideju možda mu se svidi.

----------


## sara79

> Ali onda možeš reći i da za Hanu bi netko mogao ,,čuti" Lana jer je češće :D


Tako je.......al nisam sve to htjela pisati jer nema smisla i da se ne ponavlja i jer ja sam ja i to je moje misljenje a naravno da i svatko ima svoje pa mu na volju sto ce odabrati.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Naravno  :Smile:  U svakom slučaju, ja bih se radije zvala nekako neuobičajenije, pa ponavljala, nego bila npr. Ana. Bez uvrede. Dapače, nije mi to ružno ime. Nego mi je prečesto, dosadno... Ružna su mi ona na -ka (Desanka, Spomenka, Željka, Blaženka itd). :D 
Što mislite o dužim imenima...npr Elizabeta, Margareta, Leticija, Lukrecija i sl? Volite li kraća ili duža?

----------


## barca

Ja osobno volim kraca, obadvije curke imaju po tri i cetiri slova. :Smile:  Moje neprezaljeno ime za curicu je Elena. Nije da je bas rijetko ali opet nije ni precesto, a meni je prekrasno. Treca curka (ako Bog da  :Smile:  ) bit ce Elena. I kao sto je netko gore napisao Rita je meni super ime, a Marea super zvuci, samo me previse podsjeca na Fiat. :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Naravno  U svakom slučaju, ja bih se radije zvala nekako neuobičajenije, pa ponavljala, nego bila npr. Ana. Bez uvrede. Dapače, nije mi to ružno ime. Nego mi je prečesto, dosadno... Ružna su mi ona na -ka (Desanka, Spomenka, Željka, Blaženka itd). :D 
> Što mislite o dužim imenima...npr Elizabeta, Margareta, Leticija, Lukrecija i sl? Volite li kraća ili duža?


Uhh ova Desanka, Spomenka itd su mi kao sto kazes ruzna, al bas ono.
Recimo od duzih imena Leticija mi je skroz simpa ime.

----------


## sara79

> Ja osobno volim kraca, obadvije curke imaju po tri i cetiri slova. Moje neprezaljeno ime za curicu je Elena. Nije da je bas rijetko ali opet nije ni precesto, a meni je prekrasno. Treca curka (ako Bog da  ) bit ce Elena. I kao sto je netko gore napisao Rita je meni super ime, a Marea super zvuci, samo me previse podsjeca na Fiat.


*Elena* je lijepo ime  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ja osobno volim kraca, obadvije curke imaju po tri i cetiri slova. Moje neprezaljeno ime za curicu je Elena. Nije da je bas rijetko ali opet nije ni precesto, a meni je prekrasno. Treca curka (ako Bog da  ) bit ce Elena. I kao sto je netko gore napisao Rita je meni super ime, a Marea super zvuci, samo me previse podsjeca na Fiat.


I meni je Elena lijepo... Nježno je  :Smile:  Ajme da! Fiat ima Mareuuuu, sad sam to skužila! joj nisam to trebala saznat!!  :Sad: 
Ja preferiram imena od 4-5 slova. Ali radije od 3 slova, nego ova predugačka! Pa da se onda izvode nadimci.
Rita mi je zvučno, i ima lijepo značenje... ali ta ,,rit"!!!

----------


## barca

Da, taj rit je malo zeznut. :Smile:   jooooj a bas sam citala neki dan o tim imenima, mislim da je bilo u 24 sata, npr najpopularnije ime na svijetu je Sofija-meni se osobno ne svidja. Kod nas u HR- standard, Marija, Ana, Lana, Ivana.... Nije da mi se ne svidjaju, ali nikad djecu ne bih tako nazvala, bas zato jer se svi tak zovu. Ja sam jos od tinejdzerskih godina smisljala imena za curice, i vec sam ih imala u glavi ohoho, a kad su se rodile cure, ni sama nisam znala od toliko njih kak bi ih nazvala. Kad bolje razmislim, najbolje je ono koje ti prvo padne na pamet kad ih dodjes prijaviti u maticni. :Wink:  tako sam i ja, oba puta, i ispalo je super.

----------


## zutaminuta

Enola je lijepo ime.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Enola je lijepo ime.


Nola!  :Wink:  Meni  :Smile:

----------


## galicia

Meni je isto Nola ljepše, Enola me odmah na ebolu asocira.  :Grin:

----------


## karanfilčić

Meni je isto ljepše Nola, kad izgovaram Enola nekako mi se jezik lomi

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je isto ljepše Nola, kad izgovaram Enola nekako mi se jezik lomi


Meni se ne sviđa značenje imena Nola. Ne bih dijete nazvala "zvono". Sorry na iskrenosti.

----------


## sara79

Kod nas u vrticu imena koja nisu cesta (duga i kratka) a meni su simpatica. 
Vjerojatno ce se naci netko da kaze kod nas ipak jesu al se dalmacija i sredisnja hr razlikuju po recimo cestim imenima.

*Kora, Dea, Inja, Lote, Dora, Gita, Kira, Rina, Tesa, Luce, Anika, Brita, Bianka, Barbara, Patricia, Marlena*

----------


## sara79

> Ima predivnih imena.
> Onako na prvu, kad ih čujem.
> No, iako sam svoje biranje davno odradila i sama nosim neobično ime, htjela bih samo napomenuti budućim roditeljima da budu oprezni s neobičnim imenima.
> Dijete će imati problema cijeli život i to npr. kod upoznavanja, obavezno će čuti- kako?!? 
> Uh, koje neobično ime...
> Zatim kod službenih situacija gdje ja redovito moram ponoviti i na kraju slovkati ime da mi ga točno upišu, a za to vrijeme svi bulje.
> I treće, većina poznatih me uopće ne zove imenom.
> Ljudi imaju potrebu od neobičnog napravit obično pa onda izmišljavaju nadimke, krate ime i sl.
> Eto, toliko od mog iskustva.


Potpis na sve napisano!!!!!!

----------


## Peterlin

> Kod nas u vrticu imena koja nisu cesta (duga i kratka) a meni su simpatica. 
> Vjerojatno ce se naci netko da kaze kod nas ipak jesu al se dalmacija i sredisnja hr razlikuju po recimo cestim imenima.
> 
> *Kora, Dea, Inja, Lote, Dora, Gita, Kira, Rina, Tesa, Luce, Anika, Brita, Bianka, Barbara, Patricia, Marlena*


Anika  :Heart:

----------


## karanfilčić

*Peterlin* što se tiče imena Nola i Enola nemam se razloga ljutiti, svi mi imamo drukčiji ukus, sreća da je tako inače bi se sva djeca isto zvala  :Wink: . Ja sam se zapravo samo osvrnula na raniji post da je i meni osobno ljepše Nola nego Enola, ali iskreno nije mi nijedno od ta dva na mom popisu imena za bebu.  Nisam niti znala da Nola znači zvono, ovdje se stvarno može svašta naučiti. Inače više volim kraća imena a od dužih mi se sviđaju Gabriela i Magdalena. Lijepo mi je i Helena. Ima dosta lijepih imena, ali mislim kad biramo ime za dijete, da nam se mora dogoditi neki 'klik'  da baš osjetimo da je to ime savršeno za naše dijete.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Šta kažetena ime Gala? Meni je onako moćno... sviđa mi se. Ali bojim se da ne bi pristajalo nekoj njeznoj plavoj curici... :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Kod nas u vrticu imena koja nisu cesta (duga i kratka) a meni su simpatica. 
> Vjerojatno ce se naci netko da kaze kod nas ipak jesu al se dalmacija i sredisnja hr razlikuju po recimo cestim imenima.
> 
> *Kora, Dea, Inja, Lote, Dora, Gita, Kira, Rina, Tesa, Luce, Anika, Brita, Bianka, Barbara, Patricia, Marlena*


Lote ili Lota? :D

Kira mi je super!  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

*Lote* kako je i napisano!!!!
Isto kao sto ima *Luce i Luca* :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Sjetila sam još jednog - Amber.  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Samo bih se osvrnula na ovo o težini nošenja neobičnih imena kroz život. Moji imaju neobična imena, za sada nemaju nikakvih problema oko toga, ni u školi ni u vrtiću. Kako će biti kasnije u životu, ne znam, moguće i da će nas mrziti radi toga.

Ali iskreno, nije me puno briga. Uvijek ga mogu promijeniti ako se s nekim imenom osjećaju ugodnije.
Ali realno gledano, to se može dogoditi i s "običnim" imenima-Ana, Ivan, Marko...

Kad smo davali imena tražili smo ona koja se nama sviđaju, nismo gatali kakvo će mišljenje djeca imati za xy godina.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Gaela,Arya,Lyra,Kiana ili Kian, Neo, Rita,Vila,Kiśa... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## annie84

> Gaela,Arya,Lyra,Kiana ili Kian, Neo, Rita,Vila,Kiśa...


Osim Rite su mi sva druga vrlo čudna.

Nažalost nikada neću imat kćer, a imena koja su nam bila top su bila (pisala sam već):
Katja, Greta, Lota i Iris.

----------


## Peterlin

> Osim Rite su mi sva druga vrlo čudna.
> 
> Nažalost nikada neću imat kćer, a imena koja su nam bila top su bila (pisala sam već):
> Katja, Greta, Lota i Iris.


Greta je i meni bila na listi, odmah iza Erike.

----------


## Tanči

Moja kći ima kolegicu Kišu.
I koliko god to meni zvučalo lijepo i simpatično, priča mi da Kišu stalno svi zezaju.
Čak i kad je nema zbijaju šale na njen račun, tipa: netko kaže- kiša će, a na to odmah netko uleti sa- ne, Kiša je doma ili Kiša je s Lucijom...
Glupo, ali eto.
To su neobična imena.
I još najčešće pitanje- a jel' padala kiša kad si se rodila?
Ne, nije. To se ime mojim roditeljima svidjelo.
I tako cijeli život...

----------


## tangerina

pa to nije nužno vezano za neobična imena, i mi smo uvijek kad bi profesori pitali "je li još ko ....?" odgovarali sa "nema Joška"
u biti to i na poslu nekad radimo, a Joško nam je šef  :Grin: 

ja sam Tena. U mnogim dijelovima Hrvatske najnormalnije ime. U mjestu di sam živila, naziv za tenisice. Bilo je bisera koji su me zvali patika, onih koji su me zvali brašno.. (ko što vidiš, sve same umotvorine), ali prošlo je. Mislim da je bilo više vezano za moj plašljivi karakter tada.

----------


## Peterlin

> pa to nije nužno vezano za neobična imena, i mi smo uvijek kad bi profesori pitali "je li još ko ....?" odgovarali sa "nema Joška"
> u biti to i na poslu nekad radimo, a Joško nam je šef 
> 
> ja sam Tena. U mnogim dijelovima Hrvatske najnormalnije ime. U mjestu di sam živila, naziv za tenisice. *Bilo je bisera koji su me zvali patika, onih koji su me zvali brašno..* (ko što vidiš, sve same umotvorine), ali prošlo je. Mislim da je bilo više vezano za moj plašljivi karakter tada.


Tko im je kriv što nisu čitali lektiru... Ovo govori više o njima nego o tebi i tvom imenu. Meni se sviđa to ime. Prikladnije je za današnja vremena od izvorne Terezije, iako ni to nije loše. Sad se ljudi prisjećaju tih imena (dio obitelji mi je iz Međimurja pa primjećujem trendove povratka starinskim imenima: spomenuta Terezija, Agata, Julijana, Elizabeta (Lizika)....)

----------


## tangerina

ma to je bilo prije lektire, dob recimo 7-10 godina

----------


## Peterlin

> ma to je bilo prije lektire, dob recimo 7-10 godina


U toj dobi zezanje je standard, bez obzira na ime. Ako nije ime, naći će klinci neki drugi razlog - krive noge, klempave uši...svejedno. Ja cijeli život imam viška kila, ne puno, ali taman dovoljno za zezanje... U pravu si kad kažeš da to ima više veze s osjetljivim karakterom nego bilo čim drugim.

----------


## tangerina

Meni je Kiša baš lijepo ime
nedavno sam dobila obavijest da se rodila jedna Rosa, to mi je isto jako slatko
a moj favorit, a već znam tri malene tako da očito je ušlo u modu: Iskra

----------


## Ayan

ako bude još jedna curica Elena ili Lina.

----------


## Tanita14

> Katja, Greta, Lota i Iris.



Dugo nisam vidjela da netko zeli nazvati kcer Katja. Iris naletim tu i tamo. I onda  dva moja najdraza ž imena u jednom postu. Katja je za sad no1, Iris no2.

----------


## annie84

> Dugo nisam vidjela da netko zeli nazvati kcer Katja. Iris naletim tu i tamo. I onda  dva moja najdraza ž imena u jednom postu. Katja je za sad no1, Iris no2.


Tak je i kod nas bilo, ali se Greta bila popela na br.2 pred kraj meni  (mm ne), ali uzalud  (dva dečka).
Nama je bio uvjet da paše u AT i u RH.
Ali zato smo dobili prije dva mjeseca malu susjedu - nazvali su je Greta Rosa.

----------


## Ives000

Meni su lijepa ženska imena Hannah, Una i Vanessa.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Elly

> Osim Rite su mi sva druga vrlo čudna.
> 
> Nažalost nikada neću imat kćer, a imena koja su nam bila top su bila (pisala sam već):
> Katja, Greta, Lota i Iris.


Mojoj je malo nedostajalo da se zove Iris. No s engleskim izgovorom (po pjesmi GooGoo Dolls, jedna od meni najdrazih, posebno znacenje, blablabla). 
No dosla sam do zakljucka da mi je to nemoguce izvesti, da "natjeram" nove ljude (ne obitelj naravno, nove u smislu vrtic, skola, poznanici) da to ime tako izgovaraju.
Sa Erin nemamo problema oko izgovora.
A u nizim razredima je i bila jedna Iris (izgovaralo se onako kako se pise), pa eto... nisu bile dvije.  :Grin:

----------


## annie84

Iris od Goo Goo Dollsa...divna pjesma, nakon davno odgledanog filma City of Angels jedna od najdražih..

----------


## Tanči

I ja sam razmišljala o Iris, a onda je muž predložio Andrea i odmah mi je leglo.
Bila sam tada trudna 3,5 mj i znali smo da čekamo curu.
I od tog trena je postala naša Reica  :Smile:  tako smo joj počeli tepati još u buši, a naravno i danas.
Ja ju najčešće tako i zovem; Rea ili Reica. Muž isto.
Prijatelji i kolege ju zovu izvorno.

----------


## Kaae

Prvom djetetu smo namijenili ime Greta Elizabeth, ali rodio se sin. Drugi put Greta vise nije dolazila u obzir.

----------


## zutaminuta

Žao nam je ko psima što nismo malu nazvali Miha.

----------


## In love

Miha je muško ime. Barem u mojim krajevima. Znam puno deckica s tim imenom, cure nijedne.

----------


## zutaminuta

Može biti i žensko.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Miha je muško ime. Barem u mojim krajevima. Znam puno deckica s tim imenom, cure nijedne.


I Luka je muško ime pa se kći od Vlade Šole zove Luka :D

----------


## kismet

> I ja sam razmišljala o Iris, a onda je muž predložio Andrea i odmah mi je leglo.
> Bila sam tada trudna 3,5 mj i znali smo da čekamo curu.
> I od tog trena je postala naša Reica  tako smo joj počeli tepati još u buši, a naravno i danas.
> Ja ju najčešće tako i zovem; Rea ili Reica. Muž isto.
> Prijatelji i kolege ju zovu izvorno.



Andrea mi je divno ime  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

I danas sam cula jako lijepa imena:
Stela
Erin
Ja bih dodala Helenu, Vivien, Lunu, Kim, Aniku, Niu...

----------


## Peterlin

> Miha je muško ime. Barem u mojim krajevima. Znam puno deckica s tim imenom, cure nijedne.


Da. Točno. Mihael ili Mihovil (ja sam iz Podravine, a tamo se ime piše Mihovil, s tim da ga zovu Miha, Miškec, Mijo ili Miškina ako je doma iz Prekodravlja). Za djevojčicu mi Mihaela sasvim dobro zvuči, ali Miha je nekeko muško i krnje. Ali to je stvar navike.

----------


## annie84

Mihovil, Mihael, Mikael...zuta, sad možeš sina tako nazvat (nosiš dečka? ).
Vanja i Matija su mi unisex imena, Miha nekak ne  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

> Andrea mi je divno ime



Hvala.
U Italiji je to inače, muško ime.
Pa je zgodno kad nam svaku godinu na moru Talijani objašnjavaju kako mi kći nosi muško ime  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Ja danas valjda imam vremena, a imam i posla, al mi se ovdje više sviđa, pa bih se osvrnula na jednu misao..u sociolingvistici, a i drugim znaostima vjerujem, postoje često teorije o nacionalnom identitetu, pa se pitanje osobnog imena veže uz nacionalni identitet. Moje dijete ima hrvatsko ime, jer iako nemam neko super osobito mišljenje od državi kao  pravnoj tvorevini, imam osjećaj pripadnosti, kakav takav koji mi još uvijek daje određenu dozu ponosa. Jedino gdje se taj moj osjećaj ispoljio na djetetu je osobno ime, jer sam mislila uvijek, ako će ići svijetom, živjeti na drugoj strani, neka barem zna otkuda je. (ne zove se Hrvojka, da ne bi mislili). Kod nas je trend stranih imena dosta u zamahu trenutno, pa sam pomalo i tužna što će neka imena zauvijek nestati, a u nekim crnim razmišljanjima, mislim si, zatrt ćemo i imena i jezik (ovo je too much, opriznajem). Pa onda imena s dva ista slova, npr. Stella...u našoj ortofrafiji nema duplih slova u riječima hrvatskog prijekla. Hoće li to znati pisati u školi, kod liječnika, na općini..? Hoće li dijete morati hodati državom i ponavljati - ja sam Stella s dva "L"?
I tako..razmišljam naglas..
Pa ne znam, samos am htjela reći svoje mišljenje. Plus, da kažžem, jer moram, politički nisam ni blizu desnici od koje bi se možda više očekivalo ovakvo razmišljanje.

----------


## Elly

> Hvala.
> U Italiji je to inače, muško ime.
> Pa je zgodno kad nam svaku godinu na moru Talijani objašnjavaju kako mi kći nosi muško ime


Aha, cak bas zakonski ne smiju davati curkama ime Andrea. 
Prije par godina su razvlacili jedan par po sudu da promijene ime u Andreina ili tak nesto.

----------


## Elly

> Pa onda imena s dva ista slova, npr. Stella...u našoj ortofrafiji nema duplih slova u riječima hrvatskog prijekla. Hoće li to znati pisati u školi, kod liječnika, na općini..? Hoće li dijete morati hodati državom i ponavljati - ja sam Stella s dva "L"?


Pa ne znam, ovisi s kim se susreces. 
A po ustanovama se nekad mora i najobicnije podatke ponavljati (znam slucaj da su Maju upisivali kao Mariju jer je Maja, kao, bilo neobicno).
A opet, nitko ne zna gdje ce covjek jednog dana zavrsiti i da li ce to ime tamo biti lako izgovorljivo ili ne (pokusajte npr. Talijane nauciti da izgovore, stajaznam, Zeljka (nemam nista protiv imena, da se razumijemo!)). 

A opet poznam i curku koja se zove Camilla, pa si je sada, sa 14 godina, odlucila sluzbeno "skinuti" jedno L. U talijanskom jeziku to povlaci problem izgovora, odnosno naglaska na slog. Curka ima talijansko-spanjolsko podrijetlo, i ne zeli dva slova L - bez obzira na to sto je to u Italiji standardiziran nacin pisanja tog imena.

Tako da ono... Najbolje se vladati vlastitim instinktom i ne misliti previse o svemu ostalom. 
Uvijek se nadje poneki "kriticar".

----------


## tangerina

ja inače nisam fan tog razmišljanja da ime mora svugdje biti lako izgovorljivo, to mi se čini kao previše analiziranja, kako da ja znam kamo će život odvesti moje dijete i šta je tamo nepraktično za izgovorit

jedina iznimka od toga mi je ime Jerko, šteta, kod nas uopće nije loše, čak simpatično, ali za dobrobit djeteta tu tradiciju bi trebalo ipak zatrti

----------


## Jadranka

> jedina iznimka od toga mi je ime Jerko, šteta, kod nas uopće nije loše, čak simpatično, ali za dobrobit djeteta tu tradiciju bi trebalo ipak zatrti


Jos ako mu je prezime Fak :D

----------


## Peterlin

> ja inače nisam fan tog razmišljanja da ime mora svugdje biti lako izgovorljivo, to mi se čini kao previše analiziranja, kako da ja znam kamo će život odvesti moje dijete i šta je tamo nepraktično za izgovorit
> 
> jedina iznimka od toga mi je ime Jerko, šteta, kod nas uopće nije loše, čak simpatično, ali za dobrobit djeteta tu tradiciju bi trebalo ipak zatrti


Pa djetetu u drugoj zemlji ne daješ ime Jerko nego Hieronimus. Ili Geronimo. Kako god.

----------


## lavko

Meni je suvišno razmišljati kao će neki tamo strranac djetetu reći ime..kako ja kažem njegovo? To je bogatstvo jezika. (Osim Jerka haha).

Više me zanima koliko ljudi povezuju osobno ime s osjećajem pripadnosti naciji.

----------


## lavko

Koliko im to uopće znači.

----------


## Lili75

Meni je bilo bitno da se ipak može kolik otoliko izgovorit i u drugim zemljama, što znači nema slova s kvačicama.

Moja prijateljica se zove Božidarka i već je 15 ak godina u Americi, preklinje starce što joj dadoše to ime, sad je tamo svi zovu Bo  :Smile:  a prezime naše na- ić nikako ne ide uz to Bo.

----------


## Boxica

> Pa ne znam, ovisi s kim se susreces. 
> A po ustanovama se nekad mora i najobicnije podatke ponavljati (znam slucaj da su Maju upisivali kao Mariju jer je Maja, kao, bilo neobicno).
> A opet, nitko ne zna gdje ce covjek jednog dana zavrsiti i da li ce to ime tamo biti lako izgovorljivo ili ne (pokusajte npr. Talijane nauciti da izgovore, stajaznam, Zeljka (nemam nista protiv imena, da se razumijemo!)). 
> 
> A opet poznam i curku koja se zove Camilla, pa si je sada, sa 14 godina, odlucila sluzbeno "skinuti" jedno L. U talijanskom jeziku to povlaci problem izgovora, odnosno naglaska na slog. Curka ima talijansko-spanjolsko podrijetlo, i ne zeli dva slova L - bez obzira na to sto je to u Italiji standardiziran nacin pisanja tog imena.
> 
> Tako da ono... Najbolje se vladati vlastitim instinktom i ne misliti previse o svemu ostalom. 
> Uvijek se nadje poneki "kriticar".


ja ću se samo nadovezati na tvoj post i reći da moja ljubica mora svima govoriti da je ona Ela s jednim l jer ako to ne kaže redovno slijedi pitanje (dva ili jedno  l?)... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## annvilli

> Mojoj je malo nedostajalo da se zove Iris. No s engleskim izgovorom (po pjesmi GooGoo Dolls, jedna od meni najdrazih, posebno znacenje, blablabla). 
> No dosla sam do zakljucka da mi je to nemoguce izvesti, da "natjeram" nove ljude (ne obitelj naravno, nove u smislu vrtic, skola, poznanici) da to ime tako izgovaraju.
> Sa Erin nemamo problema oko izgovora.
> A u nizim razredima je i bila jedna Iris (izgovaralo se onako kako se pise), pa eto... nisu bile dvije.


Mi imamo Iris, a jedna Erin Lorelai joj je bila najbolja prijateljica u vrtiću.  :Smile: .
Sva djeca su nam rođena u SAD-u pa smo birali imena koja se jednako pišu na oba jezika, iako se ne izgovaraju isto. 
Iris mi čak zvuči ljepše na engleskom, ali kako da ju tu ljudi zovu ajris :D
Još s tim mekim r.
I moje ime mi je ljepše izgovoreno na engleskom (Sara).

A što se tiče duplih slova, zašto Hannah, ako se neće izgovarati Hena.
Ili Emma, Ella, Vanessa, Patrick...to mi je u Hrvatskoj baš bezvezno kompliciranje života djetetu.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Moja se zove Lyra i zovu je i Lajra i Lira. Zapravo je Lajra ali pustam na volju svima jer mi nije bas vazno kako ju drugi zovu nego kako ju ja zovem,a ja ju ipak zovem najvise

----------


## cleaning-lady

> ja ću se samo nadovezati na tvoj post i reći da moja ljubica mora svima govoriti da je ona Ela s jednim l jer ako to ne kaže redovno slijedi pitanje (dva ili jedno  l?)...


Moja se svima predstavlja Lilica hahaha i nitko ne kuzi kak se zove Lilica :D

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ja danas valjda imam vremena, a imam i posla, al mi se ovdje više sviđa, pa bih se osvrnula na jednu misao..u sociolingvistici, a i drugim znaostima vjerujem, postoje često teorije o nacionalnom identitetu, pa se pitanje osobnog imena veže uz nacionalni identitet. Moje dijete ima hrvatsko ime, jer iako nemam neko super osobito mišljenje od državi kao  pravnoj tvorevini, imam osjećaj pripadnosti, kakav takav koji mi još uvijek daje određenu dozu ponosa. Jedino gdje se taj moj osjećaj ispoljio na djetetu je osobno ime, jer sam mislila uvijek, ako će ići svijetom, živjeti na drugoj strani, neka barem zna otkuda je. (ne zove se Hrvojka, da ne bi mislili). Kod nas je trend stranih imena dosta u zamahu trenutno, pa sam pomalo i tužna što će neka imena zauvijek nestati, a u nekim crnim razmišljanjima, mislim si, zatrt ćemo i imena i jezik (ovo je too much, opriznajem). Pa onda imena s dva ista slova, npr. Stella...u našoj ortofrafiji nema duplih slova u riječima hrvatskog prijekla. Hoće li to znati pisati u školi, kod liječnika, na općini..? Hoće li dijete morati hodati državom i ponavljati - ja sam Stella s dva "L"?
> I tako..razmišljam naglas..
> Pa ne znam, samos am htjela reći svoje mišljenje. Plus, da kažžem, jer moram, politički nisam ni blizu desnici od koje bi se možda više očekivalo ovakvo razmišljanje.


Ja se potpuno slažem s tobom. radih u stranoj firmi, bijah na konferencijama, ljepota je u različitosti i ponosu s kojim ljudi nose svoja nacionalno prepoznatljiva imena. Nisam upoznala niti jednog Indijca, niti jednog Kineza, a da ne govorim o Izraelcima koji bi bio zabrinut zbog neke moguće nespojivosti svoga imena i života u inozemstvu.

dakle, ja sam svojima dala "naša" imena, dapače i jedno ima pravo ime za babe  :Wink:  šalim se, naravno. 
S jedne strane imamo poplavu troslovnih stranih imena, no s druge strane Cvite, Kaje, Ane i Mare ih prate u stopu  :Smile:

----------


## ellica

Tangerina ti si Tena?Ja imam Tenu i moj sin je rekao mama ali to je kao tenisice  :Wink: .Trebam li reci i da se u mom rodnom kraju govori patike :D.
Uglavnom divno ti je ime  :Smile: 
Ja sam htjela Nevu....A u uzi izbor su usle Lota,Iris,Katja i Toma.
I na kraju ispade Tena  :Smile: I sad svi misle sa je to zato sto smo rodom iz Slavonije  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

> Ja se potpuno slažem s tobom. radih u stranoj firmi, bijah na konferencijama, ljepota je u različitosti i ponosu s kojim ljudi nose svoja nacionalno prepoznatljiva imena. Nisam upoznala niti jednog Indijca, niti jednog Kineza, a da ne govorim o Izraelcima koji bi bio zabrinut zbog neke moguće nespojivosti svoga imena i života u inozemstvu.
> 
> dakle, ja sam svojima dala "naša" imena, dapače i jedno ima pravo ime za babe  šalim se, naravno. 
> S jedne strane imamo poplavu troslovnih stranih imena, no s druge strane Cvite, Kaje, Ane i Mare ih prate u stopu


I neka Cvita, Kaja, Ana i Mara...meni je to osobno draže jer ako već živim gdje živim i rođena sam gdje sam rođena, nosim to svijetom jer nisam ništa drugo, definira me jezik kojim pričam jer na tom jeziku razmišljam i na tom jeziku postojim a ime je dio mog identiteta i postojanja.

----------


## Elly

> Iris mi čak *zvuči ljepše na engleskom, ali kako da ju tu ljudi zovu ajris* :D


Eto, bas to. Zbog toga sam odustala, ovdje bi to bila nemoguca misija. 
Ali nije mi zao, ona bas voli sto se zove Erin, svidja joj se ime i dobro ga nosi.  :Heart:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Kao i moja Lyra  :Heart: 

Za sada :D

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

> Sva djeca su nam rođena u SAD-u pa smo birali imena koja se jednako pišu na oba jezika, iako se ne izgovaraju isto.


To je i nama bilo bitno, s tim da sam ja pokusavala naci nesto sto se i izgovara barem dovoljno slicno (slicnije od Hana/Hannah). 

Vrijeska, ja poznajem ili znam za podosta ljudi koji su promijenili ime zato da bi im bilo lakse u zivotu. Trenutno imam studenta na praksi, zovemo ga CJ. Nigerijac je, pravo ime mu je Chijioke. Kaze da mu se ne da objasnjavati kako se to izgovara ili pise pa se prozvao CJ. Imam dosta takvih primjera.

----------


## Peterlin

Neki dan sam čula lijepo žensko ime - Lukrecija

Baš mi se svidjelo. Obitelj joj ima i talijansku komponentu, ali to nije naročito bitno.

----------


## Jadranka

> Neki dan sam čula lijepo žensko ime - Lukrecija
> 
> Baš mi se svidjelo. Obitelj joj ima i talijansku komponentu, ali to nije naročito bitno.


Tako se moja prabaka zvala  :Heart:  a zvali su je Lukrica i Lukre.

----------


## Rebbeca

Nedavno sam čula za djevojčicu Matildu, baš dugo nisam čula da to ime nosi netko mlađi... Moja se teta tako zove :Heart:

----------


## annie84

> Iris mi čak zvuči ljepše na engleskom, ali kako da ju tu ljudi zovu ajris :D


Meni baš obratno  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> I neka Cvita, Kaja, Ana i Mara...meni je to osobno draže jer ako već živim gdje živim i rođena sam gdje sam rođena, nosim to svijetom jer nisam ništa drugo, definira me jezik kojim pričam jer na tom jeziku razmišljam i na tom jeziku postojim a ime je dio mog identiteta i postojanja.



ma zapravo si dobro ovo rekla *lavko*.

----------


## Kaae

Ali sve je to relativno. 

Moje ime je spanjolsko, ali prilicno uobicajeno u HR. Rodjena sam u Zagrebu, gdje sam zivjela 32 godine, govorim hrvatski. Sad zivim vani, govorim engleski i hrvatski, a razmisljam na oba jezika i mislim da me ne definira niti jedan, vec su samo mali dio onoga tko jesam.

----------


## bijelko

> Nedavno sam čula za djevojčicu Matildu, baš dugo nisam čula da to ime nosi netko mlađi... Moja se teta tako zove


Ja znam jednu, zivi u inozemstvu a tata joj je hrvatskih korijena.
Tena mi je prekrasno! Prijateljica je svoju kcerku tako nazvala i svi smo se odusevili!

----------


## Kaae

Alternativa nasoj Petri je bila Matilda. Ali preblesavo je zvucalo uz bratovo ime. K'o Jack & Jill.

----------


## bijelko

> Alternativa nasoj Petri je bila Matilda. Ali preblesavo je zvucalo uz bratovo ime. K'o Jack & Jill.


Bas si me nasmijala! Ima smisla, sta je - je!

Mi smo slicno fulali kod prvih dvoje, imaju lijepa imena pojedinacno ali pletu jezik dok ih zovem jedno za drugim.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Alternativa nasoj Petri je bila Matilda. Ali preblesavo je zvucalo uz bratovo ime. K'o Jack & Jill.


Mate i Matilda? :D

----------


## Peterlin

Matilda mene asocira na Roalda Dahla. Neno Belan je napisao glazbu za istoimeni mjuzikl. Lani su s tim otvorili Festival djeteta u Šibeniku. 

Super je ime.

----------


## Kaae

> Mate i Matilda? :D


Nije Mate, Markus je.

----------


## angel 1

> Nedavno sam čula za djevojčicu Matildu, baš dugo nisam čula da to ime nosi netko mlađi... Moja se teta tako zove


Kod mene u kvartu ( bivšem) dvije Matilde -jedna od 4.g , a druga 6.g.

----------


## zutaminuta

Irma.

----------


## Jadranka

Irma, Matilda, Lukrecija - meni sve predivna imena, a md ni cut. Nista mu se ne svidja, i nista ne predlaze  :Shock:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Irma, Matilda, Lukrecija - meni sve predivna imena, a md ni cut. Nista mu se ne svidja, i nista ne predlaze


Ne mogu zamisliti da se curica zove Lukrecija. Njezina baka da... Isto i Matilda. Eventualno curičina mama :D Irma je ok  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Mene to asocira na polucija i sekrecija. xD

----------


## Jadranka

Pojma nemate :p  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

> Ne mogu zamisliti da se curica zove Lukrecija. Njezina baka da... Isto i Matilda. Eventualno curičina mama :D Irma je ok


kak bi Apri rekla i stare babe su nekad bila dica

----------


## angel 1

I meni je prije ime Matilda bilo onak starinsko, 'demode', ali kad sam upoznala ove dvije djevojčice to mi se promijenilo..ono baš im paše to ime i sad mi je skroz fora i lijepo.. I obje su onak 'zvrkaste' i skroz im pristaje to ime!

----------


## fitnessgirl

> kak bi Apri rekla i stare babe su nekad bila dica


Babe su bile dica i zvale se Lukrecija 1916. A ne 2016. :D :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kaae

Da, sad je valjda u modi Loukreaacuyyyaaeja.  :Unsure:

----------


## Jadranka

U Splitu sad bas ima dosta djevojcica s imenima kakva su imala ne moja baka i njene sestre i rodice, nego moja prabala i njene sestre. Dakle, djeca 1890 i neke  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

> Babe su bile dica i zvale se Lukrecija 1916. A ne 2016. :D


sad su u modi i Ike, Mare i Luce što je bila rijetkost unazad 10-20 godina
i ne kužim čemu kolutanje očima
evo, u novinama vidim da se beba poznate osobe zove Zorka
ili bi i njih trebalo baciti u 1916.?

----------


## Jadranka

Ja nagovaram md-a da bebi, ako bude curica, damo jedno meni jako lijepo ime. Njemu bas i ne... 
A kljucni argument mi je sto sam googlanjem dosla do podataka da se u mojoj obitelji to ime vrti jos od 1627. godine! :D 

Makar, znam ja i u svojoj generaciji curu s tim imenom. A u beba generaciji znam jednu sa izvedenicom tog imena. Svi s istog otoka  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

samo daj ime koje ti se sviđa i ne obaziri se na komentare

----------


## Kupusic

Kad smo kod tih starinskih Splitskih imena, nama su opcije:
Marul, Mikula, Bartul.
Marta, Margarita, Tončica.

----------


## Jadranka

> Kad smo kod tih starinskih Splitskih imena, nama su opcije:
> Marul, Mikula, Bartul.
> Marta, Margarita, Tončica.


Jedno od napisanih zenskih je i moj favorit  :Smile:  Ili u toj ili u malo drugacijoj verziji. 
Mom sinu je favorit drugo... zato sto mu se naj curica iz vrtica tako zove...
A i tretje mi je lijepo, al ga vec imam u obitelji.

----------


## cikla

Sviđa mi se Marta i bilo mi je u užem izboru, ali mi se tetka tako zove, pa ipak ne bih.

----------


## annie84

> Da, sad je valjda u modi Loukreaacuyyyaaeja.


Slažem se, sve neka imena za koja trebaš dobit upute kako da ih izgovoriš, na hrvatskom, engleskom ili xy jeziku.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Kad smo kod tih starinskih Splitskih imena, nama su opcije:
> Marul, Mikula, Bartul.
> Marta, Margarita, Tončica.


Baš ,,Tončica"?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> sad su u modi i Ike, Mare i Luce što je bila rijetkost unazad 10-20 godina
> i ne kužim čemu kolutanje očima
> evo, u novinama vidim da se beba poznate osobe zove Zorka
> ili bi i njih trebalo baciti u 1916.?


Mda, čula sam. Od Anamarije Asanović. Gore od užasa. Još Zora ajde nekako na jedvite jade. Al ZorKa. Siroto dijete

----------


## Kaae

Sad sam stvarno znatizeljna, zasto siroto dijete?

Ajd' da su je nazvali Guzica.

----------


## annvilli

Imena izlaze iz mode pa se vraćaju.
Prije 50ak godina je popularno ime za bebu bilo Mirjana, a danas je to teško zamisliti na bebi.
Ali lako je moguće da će za još 50 godina to opet biti popularno.

Ja bih se radije zvala Zorka ili Lukrecija nego Pia ili Tia.

----------


## n.grace

> Imena izlaze iz mode pa se vraćaju.
> Prije 50ak godina je popularno ime za bebu bilo Mirjana, a danas je to teško zamisliti na bebi.
> Ali lako je moguće da će za još 50 godina to opet biti popularno.
> 
> Ja bih se radije zvala Zorka ili Lukrecija nego Pia ili Tia.


x

fitnessgirl, ne kužim tvoje komentare
pa svaki roditelj za svoje dijete bira ime koje mu se sviđa
ni meni se ne sviđaju trenutačno popularna imena koje je navela annvilli, ali sigurno neću tvoje dijete nazvati sirotim
bezveze

----------


## fitnessgirl

> x
> 
> fitnessgirl, ne kužim tvoje komentare
> pa svaki roditelj za svoje dijete bira ime koje mu se sviđa
> ni meni se ne sviđaju trenutačno popularna imena koje je navela annvilli, ali sigurno neću tvoje dijete nazvati sirotim
> bezveze


Šta ne kužiš  :Grin:  Nisam ni mislila da je Anamarija izabrala ime za svoje dijete koje joj se ne sviđa. Ne mogu jednostavno zamisliti da se bebi tepa Zorka... Ili Lukrecija. Vjerujem da djevojčica 2030. u svojem pubertetu, a vjerojatno i kasnije neće biti baš zadovoljna svojim imenom. + još završava na -ka. 
,,Siroto dijete" - to se tako kaže...  :Razz: 
Lukrecija, Zorka, Pia, Tia. Biram Tia. Pia mi baca na glasanje pilića

----------


## n.grace

a možda baš Tia neće biti zadovoljna svojim imenom, a Zorka hoće
to jednostavno ne možemo znati unaprijed

----------


## fitnessgirl

> a možda baš Tia neće biti zadovoljna svojim imenom, a Zorka hoće
> to jednostavno ne možemo znati unaprijed


Bojim se da je vjerojatnost za tako nešto vrlo mala.
Poznajem Blaženku, Draženku, Tomislavku (!!!!  :Laughing:  ), Sašku - i sve su redom htjele promijeniti ime. Tko zna zašto :D Jedna je i promijenila...

----------


## n.grace

> Bojim se da je vjerojatnost za tako nešto vrlo mala.
> Poznajem Blaženku, Draženku, Tomislavku (!!!!  ), Sašku - i sve su redom htjele promijeniti ime. Tko zna zašto :D Jedna je i promijenila...


jesi ti bila među ekipom koja se drugoj djeci rugala i ismijavala zbog imena?
jer ako to radiš kao odrasla, mogu misliti kakva si bila kao klinka

----------


## maca papucarica

> Bojim se da je vjerojatnost za tako nešto vrlo mala.
> Poznajem Blaženku, Draženku, Tomislavku (!!!!  ), Sašku - i sve su redom htjele promijeniti ime. Tko zna zašto :D Jedna je i promijenila...


To je tvoje mišljenje i ok.

Eto, meni je baš spomenuta Tia jedno od najgorih imena koje sam čula u posljednjih 10 godina.
Stvarno mi zvuči kao "ne znamo kako bi nazvali siroto dijete, pa ajmo nešto sklepati".
A ima ih podosta i neće baš biti tako posebne za 20-30 godina.

A, opet, tko sam ja da sudim!?
Ja sam svojoj djeci dala sasvim obična i uobičajena imena za kraj u kojem živimo i mm i meni su baš super.
Ako ih jednog dana požele promijeniti, pa, neka.
Mi smo ih nadjenuli sa ljubavlju i u najboljoj namjeri. :Heart:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> jesi ti bila među ekipom koja se drugoj djeci rugala i ismijavala zbog imena?
> jer ako to radiš kao odrasla, mogu misliti kakva si bila kao klinka


noup, nisam... Smijala sam se zajedno s onima koji su se smijali svojem imenu. S Tomislavkom npr. :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

> To je tvoje mišljenje i ok.
> 
> Eto, meni je baš spomenuta Tia jedno od najgorih imena koje sam čula u posljednjih 10 godina.
> Stvarno mi zvuči kao "ne znamo kako bi nazvali siroto dijete, pa ajmo nešto sklepati".
> A ima ih podosta i neće baš biti tako posebne za 20-30 godina.
> 
> A, opet, tko sam ja da sudim!?
> Ja sam svojoj djeci dala sasvim obična i uobičajena imena za kraj u kojem živimo i mm i meni su baš super.
> Ako ih jednog dana požele promijeniti, pa, neka.
> Mi smo ih nadjenuli sa ljubavlju i u najboljoj namjeri.


E baš tako, to je moje mišljenje :D 
Moje mišljenje je i da je bezveze u 21.stoljeću nazvat djecu Branka, Željko, Zdenka, Radmila, Desanka, Nenad, Vladimir, Milan itd.
Ne volim ni uobičajena, tipična imena. Npr Marija i Marko. Ana i Luka, Ivan. Ljepše mi Marie, Mark, Vana, Lukas, Ivano  :Smile:  Nisu mi ona prvo navedena bezveze kao ova na -ko i -ka. Samo su mi preobična. No ne podržavam ni ll, mm, nn, ch itd u imenima.
Pa nije ni meni Tia nešto ultra lijepo super. Bolje od Pie :D

----------


## Kaae

Kako se to trebaju zvati djeca u 21. stoljecu? 

Udaris po tastaturi par puta, pa sto ispadne?

----------


## sara79

> I neka Cvita, Kaja, Ana i Mara...meni je to osobno draže jer ako već živim gdje živim i rođena sam gdje sam rođena, nosim to svijetom jer nisam ništa drugo, definira me jezik kojim pričam jer na tom jeziku razmišljam i na tom jeziku postojim a ime je dio mog identiteta i postojanja.


Ma odlicno si ovo napisala....i je kazem neka *Cvita, Kaja, Ana i Mara.*

----------


## n.grace

> E baš tako, to je moje mišljenje :D 
> Moje mišljenje je i da je bezveze u 21.stoljeću nazvat djecu Branka, Željko, Zdenka, Radmila, Desanka, Nenad, Vladimir, Milan itd.


vidiš kako si neupućena, Shakirin sin se zove Milan

----------


## sara79

Eeeee da, *Milan* je meni prekrasno ime.

----------


## Carmina406

Ja bas volim odakle dolazim. I volim nase lipe gradove i sela. I prije bih odabrala i Mara i Mira,Cvita ili Zorka nego Tia. Tia je lijepo ime kad ga netko drugi odabere,al da se moje dijete tako zove izgledalo bi mi kao da nesto pokusavam. Neznan ni ja sta. Ili sina da zovnem Tibor. Islo bi mu uz prezime ko kokosi cizme. Kod drugih mi je sve dobro

----------


## lavko

> E baš tako, to je moje mišljenje :D 
> Moje mišljenje je i da je bezveze u 21.stoljeću nazvat djecu Branka, Željko, Zdenka, Radmila, Desanka, Nenad, Vladimir, Milan itd.
> Ne volim ni uobičajena, tipična imena. Npr Marija i Marko. Ana i Luka, Ivan. Ljepše mi Marie, Mark, Vana, Lukas, Ivano  Nisu mi ona prvo navedena bezveze kao ova na -ko i -ka. Samo su mi preobična. No ne podržavam ni ll, mm, nn, ch itd u imenima.
> Pa nije ni meni Tia nešto ultra lijepo super. Bolje od Pie :D


Što je loše u tome što su imena obična? Znaš, ako daš djetetu super originalno ime, ništa ti ne garantira da neće postat svjetska budala.

----------


## Vrijeska

Evo jednog s tastature: *EA

* :Wink: 
Ok, nije baš s tastature, kažu da je keltsko... koliko se sjećam iz povijesti neki Kleti jesu bili u našim krajevima... no ne bih rekla da se ime sačuvalo do današnjeg dana...

Nije mi loše, ali ako baš moram birati između _tastaturnih_ imena, onda stajem na domaćim Ana i Iva ...

I draža su mi i Tomislava, Hrvojka ...

PS: Uvijek me zanimalo - zašto neki ljudi misle da imaju ružna imena i imaju potrebu mijenjati ga?! Zašto je ime toliko važno? ...

----------


## Vrijeska

> Nisu mi ona prvo navedena bezveze kao ova na -ko i -ka. Samo su mi preobična. No ne podržavam ni ll, mm, nn, ch itd u imenima.
> Pa nije ni meni Tia nešto ultra lijepo super. Bolje od Pie :D


Je l moje Vrijeska preobično? :Cool:

----------


## Jadranka

Ako ce danasnja djeca biti nezadovoljna svojim imenima za 10-20-30 godina, jer su to imena njihovih prabaka ili pradjedova, onda ce iz vrtica mog sina izac puno puno nezadovoljne djece  :Wink:  Malih Marijeta recimo znam dosta, a jedine dvije Marijete koje sam prije znala su iz generacije moje prabaka (njena sestra i Marijeta iz Velog Mista). A to mi je predivno ime. Slicno i Pjer za decke.

Nevezano, meni je jako lijepo kad neko da ime djetetu po nekom koga je puno volio i tko mu je puno znacio. Uopce je lijepo da su ljudi imali nekog takvog u zivotu.

----------


## n.grace

baš sam se i ja sjetila Ee (koji genitiv  :Smile:  )

kad sam bila trudna, jedna znanica me upitala kako će mi se cura zvati, počela se zgražati, govoriti zašto dajem tako ružno ime
jer i njena kći je bila u klubu Tii, Dii i Ei

površno, nekulturno i bezobrazno

Vrijeska, meni je tvoje ime super  :Smile:

----------


## annie84

Fitnessgirl, meni tvoja imena nisu za odrastanje u Hrvatskoj. Jednostavno nisu, čitaju se drugačije, pišu se sa slovima kojih nema u hrvatskoj abecedi.

----------


## Boxica

> ...
> 
> PS: Uvijek me zanimalo - zašto neki ljudi misle da imaju ružna imena i imaju potrebu mijenjati ga?! Zašto je ime toliko važno? ...


znam dvije:
1. Miladinka (rođena je oko 1950.) je skratila ima u Dinka, ime je promijenila poslije rata jer se osjećala neugodno
2. Štefica - (rođena je oko 85.) koja je ime promijenila čim je napunila 18, od malena je bila nezadovoljna i nikad se nije "saživila" sa njim, novo ime je Tea  (sestra joj je bila Ružica)

----------


## Rebbeca

Da je moj sin bio cura zvao bi se Rebecca, a u to doba sviđalo mi se i Azra i Helena

----------


## sara79

> Da je moj sin bio cura zvao bi se Rebecca, a u to doba sviđalo mi se i Azra i Helena


Rebecca/Rebeka kako god se pisalo meni se svidja.
Isto tako mi je *Barbara* recimo lijepo ime i *Blanka* isto tako.
Neki dan sam cula za *Lucijana* i isto mi je lijepo.
Nikada mi nebi palo na pamet nekome popljuvati ime ili nekome reci kakvo je ime netko dao svom djetetu. To je krajnje neukusno i bezobrazno.
Zato cure dajte ime koje se vama svidja i mislim da jednostavno morate kliknuti s tim imenom i reci to je to  :Kiss:  
Svi drugi zlocesti komentari su nebitni  :Wink:

----------


## Boxica

kad mi je Ela kao nedonošće ležala u bolnici, do nje je bila mala Elena...

to mi je baš predivno i bilo mi je žao što se nismo ranije sjetili toga imena

----------


## sara79

*Elena* je bas njezno i lijepo ime.
Ma ima zaista prekrasnih imena.

----------


## Peterlin

> *Elena* je bas njezno i lijepo ime.
> Ma ima zaista prekrasnih imena.


Je, ako ga nosi nježna osoba... Mislim da će moje sinove to ime za sva vremena podsjećati na profesoricu solfeggia, koja je izgledom baš takva, nježna i plava, ali im je bila stroga i zahtjevna - bome su dobro naučili taj predmet. Meni se sviđala. 

Ime bih djevojčici ipak dala u homerskoj varijanti - Helena.

----------


## sara79

Uhh te profesorice :/
Helena isto jako lijepo i poznajem jednu meni jako dragu osobu.

----------


## Jadranka

> Ime bih djevojčici ipak dala u homerskoj varijanti - Helena.


Meni u slicnom tonu najljepse Jelena

----------


## n.grace

> Meni u slicnom tonu najljepse Jelena


i meni

----------


## Kupusic

> Baš ,,Tončica"?


Baš Tončica. 
Moja mama se zove Tončica (rođena 50.te u Splitu)

----------


## MalaRiba

> Irma, Matilda, Lukrecija - meni sve predivna imena, a md ni cut. Nista mu se ne svidja, i nista ne predlaze



Matilda <3
MM i ja čekamo svoju već godinama, dočekat ćemo ju jednom, sigurna sam.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni u slicnom tonu najljepse Jelena


Moja kolegica s istim imenom bi se sigurno složila, a i forumašice imenjakinje također. 

Elena mi baca na španjolski i talijanski, pa možda ne paše uz svako prezime. Ali kad dijete napokon dobije ime, nitko više ne razmišlja o ovom procesu koji mi tu razglabamo. Ime postane dio djeteta i gotovo.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> vidiš kako si neupućena, Shakirin sin se zove Milan


sigurno se ne čita kao kod nas...

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Fitnessgirl, meni tvoja imena nisu za odrastanje u Hrvatskoj. Jednostavno nisu, čitaju se drugačije, pišu se sa slovima kojih nema u hrvatskoj abecedi.


Na koja misliš?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> znam dvije:
> 1. Miladinka (rođena je oko 1950.) je skratila ima u Dinka, ime je promijenila poslije rata jer se osjećala neugodno
> 2. Štefica - (rođena je oko 85.) koja je ime promijenila čim je napunila 18, od malena je bila nezadovoljna i nikad se nije "saživila" sa njim, novo ime je Tea  (sestra joj je bila Ružica)


Pa eto nek neko kaže da su to lijepa imena?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> kad mi je Ela kao nedonošće ležala u bolnici, do nje je bila mala Elena...
> 
> to mi je baš predivno i bilo mi je žao što se nismo ranije sjetili toga imena


Ela... Elena... Lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Kako se to trebaju zvati djeca u 21. stoljecu? 
> 
> Udaris po tastaturi par puta, pa sto ispadne?


Moje mišljenje je da je bezveze dijete nazvat Branka, Željka, Mirka, Zdenka itd u 21.stoljeću.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> a možda baš Tia neće biti zadovoljna svojim imenom, a Zorka hoće
> to jednostavno ne možemo znati unaprijed


Možemo prepostaviti  :Wink:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> I neka Cvita, Kaja, Ana i Mara...meni je to osobno draže jer ako već živim gdje živim i rođena sam gdje sam rođena, nosim to svijetom jer nisam ništa drugo, definira me jezik kojim pričam jer na tom jeziku razmišljam i na tom jeziku postojim a ime je dio mog identiteta i postojanja.


Sve 5. Bolje mi je i Cvita, i Kaja i Mara od Ana. Iako mi se Kaja ne sviđa. Jer je Ana prečesto, nekako mi preobično. Kao da nisi znao kako pa si nazvao dijete Ana ili Marko.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Evo jednog s tastature: *EA
> 
> *
> Ok, nije baš s tastature, kažu da je keltsko... koliko se sjećam iz povijesti neki Kleti jesu bili u našim krajevima... no ne bih rekla da se ime sačuvalo do današnjeg dana...
> 
> Nije mi loše, ali ako baš moram birati između _tastaturnih_ imena, onda stajem na domaćim Ana i Iva ...
> 
> I draža su mi i Tomislava, Hrvojka ...
> 
> PS: Uvijek me zanimalo - zašto neki ljudi misle da imaju ružna imena i imaju potrebu mijenjati ga?! Zašto je ime toliko važno? ...


Pa nemaju oni šta misliti... Njima je ružno. I ja bih promijenila ime da se zovem Štefica ili Miladinka.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Fitnessgirl, meni tvoja imena nisu za odrastanje u Hrvatskoj. Jednostavno nisu, čitaju se drugačije, pišu se sa slovima kojih nema u hrvatskoj abecedi.


Misliš na Ivano, Marie, Mark, Vana, Lukas? Koje od tih imaju slovo koje nema u hrv.abecedi?  :Wink:  Jedino se Marie drugačije izgovara nego što piše. Znam jednu Mari koja se piše bez -e, ali se čita kao da piše Marie.

----------


## tangerina

> Baš Tončica. 
> Moja mama se zove Tončica (rođena 50.te u Splitu)


ja znam i jednu mlađu Tončicu, recimo kasne dvadesete  :Smile:  preslatko mi je to ime, a jednom sam u shoping centru čula mamu kako zove svoju malenu djevojčicu: Antica. Prolazila neka starija žena i sva se raznježila, da se tako zvala njena mama. 

fitnessgirl, 21. stoljeće je dug period, u sto godina se moda imena promijeni i po nekoliko puta. Prije 15ak godina moj se tata čudom čudio da ljudi maloj djeci daju ime Luka, jer da je to ime za djedove  :lool:  Ta imena koja si nabrojala (Branka, Željko, Nenad) su imena koja su bila popularna prije recimo 50-60 godina, još nisu toliko stara da bi bila šik, ali to će sigurno opet doći. Prije 2099. 
Rekla je moja mama prije par godina: Lucija se vratila u velikom stilu, a kad stižu Senka i Lenka?

----------


## tangerina

> sad su u modi i Ike, Mare i Luce što je bila rijetkost unazad 10-20 godina


Ika <3
tako se zvala moja najdraža najmilija prabaka
to je ustvari nadimak za Ivu

E a male Lidije sam počela sretat, to mi je isto slatko ime, kao i Alma

----------


## annie84

> Misliš na Ivano, Marie, Mark, Vana, Lukas? Koje od tih imaju slovo koje nema u hrv.abecedi?  Jedino se Marie drugačije izgovara nego što piše. Znam jednu Mari koja se piše bez -e, ali se čita kao da piše Marie.


Oprosti, izgleda da sam zamjenila tvoja imena s prijedlozima jedne druge forumasice.
Ali tvoja imena mi isto ne sjedaju (pritom ne mislim na ova navedena) :D
A reći da Ana, Marko, Luka, Petar nisu lijepa imena...joooj, pa kud tako nešto reći. Mogu tebi biti "obična", ali ružna nisu, imaju lijepa značenja i puno su mi zvučnija od Tie, Pie, Mie...

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Oprosti, izgleda da sam zamjenila tvoja imena s prijedlozima jedne druge forumasice.
> Ali tvoja imena mi isto ne sjedaju (pritom ne mislim na ova navedena) :D
> A reći da Ana, Marko, Luka, Petar nisu lijepa imena...joooj, pa kud tako nešto reći. Mogu tebi biti "obična", ali ružna nisu, imaju lijepa značenja i puno su mi zvučnija od Tie, Pie, Mie...


A na koja onda misliš?  :Wink: 

Pa nisam rekla da nisu lijepa. Odnosno... Svoje dijete ne bih tako nazvala. Nisu mi zanimljiva... Jer su prečesta. Miladinka i Štefica je ružno :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

Tončica mi se ne sviđa, ali radije to nego Ana. Radije neobičnije, nego prečesto ime. Moj stav  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Mozda na mene  :Smile:  ja volim ta sva neobicna xy imena  :Smile:  ja sam jako neobicna pa mi se takva imena sviđaju  :Smile:  A fora su mi i ta Keltska,Nordijska imena također  :Smile:  ja sam svoju nazvala Lyra jer jako volim P.Pullmana ali da je bio decko nazvala bih ga Neo. Nekako sam bas pogodila osobnost jer je Lyra iz knjiga jako slicna mojoj Lyri  :Heart:  mala plava njezna a opet ratoborna,pa smirena. Moja curica je bas dobra u rjesavanju problematike i kuliranju. Jako voli svoje prijatelje i zastitnicki je nastrojena prema malenim prijateljima. Sviđa mi se da je tako osvjestena. Bas mislim da sam skroz pogodila ime. 

Od tih imena koja su mi malo,ajmo rec,starinska,jako volim ime Darka. Imala sam jednu Darku u zivotu kojoj i sad sa 30+ volim naslonit glavu na rame i sutjet i mislit na zivot i sve bure koje nosi.  

Nitko nije rekao ime Sandra, Mateja,Nora, Marina,Adela i slicno...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## lavko

> sigurno se ne čita kao kod nas...


Mislim ja da je tebi bitno da se ime ne čita kao kod nas, ne piše kao kod nas, ne zvuči kao kod nas..i bezobrazna si.

----------


## n.grace

> Ika <3
> tako se zvala moja najdraža najmilija prabaka
> to je ustvari nadimak za Ivu


i moje obje bake  :Heart: 

ja isto nikad ne bih odabrala ime sa slovima kojih nema u našoj abecedi
niti ova moderna, kratka, nikad mi se nisu sviđala

----------


## n.grace

> Moje mišljenje je da je bezveze dijete nazvat Branka, Željka, Mirka, Zdenka itd u 21.stoljeću.


fakat si dosadna s tim 21. stoljećem
otkrit ću ti tajnu - svima u povijesti je njihovo stoljeće bilo što je tebi 21.
i ovo stoljeće će u budućnosti postati zastarjelo, znaš

----------


## Carmina406

> Sve 5. Bolje mi je i Cvita, i Kaja i Mara od Ana. Iako mi se Kaja ne sviđa. Jer je Ana prečesto, nekako mi preobično. Kao da nisi znao kako pa si nazvao dijete Ana ili Marko.




Vise poznam djecice kpja se zovu npr Laura i Paula nego Ana ili Marko Mozda je ime uobicajeno za nasu generaciju ali to ne znaci da je za njihovu djecju. Npr Ivana od 30 i starijih ima more ali djevojcica s tim imenom poznam jednu. 

Mozda je bas netko dao djetetu ime Ana ili Marko po nekome posebnome al tebi je obicno a meni je savrseno. Jer je ime nosila neka meni posebna osoba (sa obicnim imenom)  :Wink:  Bolje i takp nego superzanimljivo ime a predosadna osoba  :Laughing:

----------


## Jadranka

Meni se od kratkih imena svidja: Ira, Iva, Ema, Ana, Una (ovo zbog Arsenove pjesme  :Heart: ), Lea...

----------


## sara79

Ma pustite.....treba ju ignorirati pa nek drobi sto zeli.
Par postova ispred pita za Lukreciju pa popljuje onda ima samo tako.

Nego cula sam jedno lijepo ime..meni. 
Luana  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Morena mi je lijepo. Spanjolci tako zovu tamnopute,svijetlo oke cure kojima kosa malo posvijetli od sunca i mora  :D 
Fora mi je i Dakota,ali nikome to ime nije lijepo haha  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Morena mi je lijepo. Spanjolci tako zovu tamnopute,svijetlo oke cure kojima kosa malo posvijetli od sunca i mora  :D 
> Fora mi je i Dakota,ali nikome to ime nije lijepo haha  
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Morena je lijepo ime.
Isto tako npr. Marlena mi je isto super.

Dakota mi je moram priznati malo cudno...nekako meni nesjeda.
Al ako se tebi svidja dapace.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nikome se nije sviđalo Dakota ,a ja obozavam glumicu Dakotu Fanning pa mi je zbog nje to ime bas drago,ali kad sam ljudima rekla da razmisljam o imenu Dakota ,to je svima bio sok i vjecerica haha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Mislim ja da je tebi bitno da se ime ne čita kao kod nas, ne piše kao kod nas, ne zvuči kao kod nas..i bezobrazna si.


Žao mi je da se iz nekog razloga osjećaš...ne znam - napadnuta?  Ne, nije mi to najbitnije. Milan mi se ne sviđa kako ga mi izgovaramo. A ne sviđa mi se ni Milaaaan kako ga vrlo vjerojatno ona izgovara. I ne znam zašto sam bezobrazna...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Pa da, dobro si rekla. I Ivano, i Lana, i Mia Ii sl. će zastarjeti, da... Kao što su sad zastarjela gore navedena imena. Evo ipak se slažemo u nečemu :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ira i Una <3

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ma pustite.....treba ju ignorirati pa nek drobi sto zeli.
> Par postova ispred pita za Lukreciju pa popljuje onda ima samo tako.
> 
> Nego cula sam jedno lijepo ime..meni. 
> Luana


Eto...netko iznese svoje mišljenje pa odmah - drobi - jer se ne slaže s vašim...lijepo...

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Mozda na mene  ja volim ta sva neobicna xy imena  ja sam jako neobicna pa mi se takva imena sviđaju  A fora su mi i ta Keltska,Nordijska imena također  ja sam svoju nazvala Lyra jer jako volim P.Pullmana ali da je bio decko nazvala bih ga Neo. Nekako sam bas pogodila osobnost jer je Lyra iz knjiga jako slicna mojoj Lyri  mala plava njezna a opet ratoborna,pa smirena. Moja curica je bas dobra u rjesavanju problematike i kuliranju. Jako voli svoje prijatelje i zastitnicki je nastrojena prema malenim prijateljima. Sviđa mi se da je tako osvjestena. Bas mislim da sam skroz pogodila ime. 
> 
> Od tih imena koja su mi malo,ajmo rec,starinska,jako volim ime Darka. Imala sam jednu Darku u zivotu kojoj i sad sa 30+ volim naslonit glavu na rame i sutjet i mislit na zivot i sve bure koje nosi.  
> 
> Nitko nije rekao ime Sandra, Mateja,Nora, Marina,Adela i slicno...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Lyra. Fora, čita se ,,Lira" ili ,,Lajra"? Fora mi je i Kira

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ma pustite.....treba ju ignorirati pa nek drobi sto zeli.
> Par postova ispred pita za Lukreciju pa popljuje onda ima samo tako.
> 
> Nego cula sam jedno lijepo ime..meni. 
> Luana


Zamijenila si me s nekim da sam pitala za Lukreciju

----------


## Vlattka

Mm i ja smo za našu kćer odabrali ime Azra. Nije baš jako neobično, ali nije ni najčešće. Na pitanja okoline, govorili koje je ime. Reakcije svakakve, neki oduševljeni, nekima nebitno, a nekima grozno. Dakle, takvi šovinistički ispadi da se dijete na kraju tako ne zove jer smo se zabrinuli da bi moglo imati problema kasnije.  :Sad: 
Do kraja života ću mrziti samu sebe jer sam uzmakla pred mrziteljima, iako je i ovo ime ok i ne mislim da je ime nešto najvažnije ni u čijem životu.

----------


## cikla

Nama se ovih dana mota po glavi Čarna.
Ne znam kako bi išlo uz devojčicu svetlije puti.

----------


## Vlattka

Ja mislim da je lijepo ime. Istina je da, kad ga čujem, zamislim neku tamnoputu osobu, ali zašto ne bi išlo i sa svjetloputim osobama?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nama se ovih dana mota po glavi Čarna.
> Ne znam kako bi išlo uz devojčicu svetlije puti.


Otkud to ime? Nikad čula

----------


## tangerina

> Mm i ja smo za našu kćer odabrali ime Azra. Nije baš jako neobično, ali nije ni najčešće. Na pitanja okoline, govorili koje je ime. Reakcije svakakve, neki oduševljeni, nekima nebitno, a nekima grozno. Dakle, takvi šovinistički ispadi da se dijete na kraju tako ne zove jer smo se zabrinuli da bi moglo imati problema kasnije. 
> Do kraja života ću mrziti samu sebe jer sam uzmakla pred mrziteljima, iako je i ovo ime ok i ne mislim da je ime nešto najvažnije ni u čijem životu.


te su reakcije bile prije nego si rodila?
moje je iskustvo, kad ljude pitaš teoretski, dobiješ svakakve reakcije i mišljenja, ovako kako je zutaminuta rekla za svog dečka, mnogi ljudi znaju nekog ko se tako zove i ide im na živce, ili tako neki pametan razlog. Ako kažeš "razmišljali smo o imenu XY", počastit će te svakakvim kritikama. 
a kad ih samo informiraš "naše dijete se zove XY", onda su reakcije puno pozitivnije, u najgorem slučaju šute pa kasnije među sobom komentiraju

----------


## sara79

> Naravno  U svakom slučaju, ja bih se radije zvala nekako neuobičajenije, pa ponavljala, nego bila npr. Ana. Bez uvrede. Dapače, nije mi to ružno ime. Nego mi je prečesto, dosadno... Ružna su mi ona na -ka (Desanka, Spomenka, Željka, Blaženka itd). :D 
> Što mislite o dužim imenima...npr Elizabeta, Margareta, Leticija, Lukrecija i sl? Volite li kraća ili duža?


Zamjenila sam te s nekim da!!!!!

----------


## Vlattka

> te su reakcije bile prije nego si rodila?
> moje je iskustvo, kad ljude pitaš teoretski, dobiješ svakakve reakcije i mišljenja, ovako kako je zutaminuta rekla za svog dečka, mnogi ljudi znaju nekog ko se tako zove i ide im na živce, ili tako neki pametan razlog. Ako kažeš "razmišljali smo o imenu XY", počastit će te svakakvim kritikama. 
> a kad ih samo informiraš "naše dijete se zove XY", onda su reakcije puno pozitivnije, u najgorem slučaju šute pa kasnije među sobom komentiraju


Da, to je bilo prije nego sam rodila. Inače, ranije sam uvijek mislila da se ljudi koji kriju ime djeteta, a već su odlučili, prese*avaju. Nakon ovoga postalo mi je jasno o čemu se radi. Za drugo ime koje je na kraju dobila nitko nije znao, a za iduće dijete nitko neće znati dok se ne rodi.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Zamjenila sam te s nekim da!!!!!


A na to ti misliš... Pa okej, spomenula sam to ime u kontekstu dugih imena... ne kužim šta ti nije jasno

----------


## sara79

> A na to ti misliš... Pa okej, spomenula sam to ime u kontekstu dugih imena... ne kužim šta ti nije jasno


Pa ocigledno tebi ovdje nije jasno  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> Ja mislim da je lijepo ime. Istina je da, kad ga čujem, zamislim neku tamnoputu osobu, ali zašto ne bi išlo i sa svjetloputim osobama?





> Čarna je žensko ime u Srbiji. Koren imena: čar. Značenje: čarna može značiti crna ili očaravajuća.. Ime se ne nalazi među najpopularnijih 100 ženskih imena u Srbiji..


I mene je zanimalo  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Pa ocigledno tebi ovdje nije jasno


Šta god...

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jedna forumašica je na temi Imena za dečke postavila pitanje o imenima za blizance... Jeste li pazili da se imena ,,slažu" ili vam to nije bitno? Odnosno bi li vam to bilo bitno?  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

> Lyra. Fora, čita se ,,Lira" ili ,,Lajra"? Fora mi je i Kira


E super mi je i Flora. Ja citam Lira ali svak cita kak mu pase :D 


Super mi je Čarna i Vila mi je super ine, Vili samo Vila. Kod nas u knjiznici je upisana jedna Vila  :Heart:  bas me zanima kako izgleda 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

> Žao mi je da se iz nekog razloga osjećaš...ne znam - napadnuta?  Ne, nije mi to najbitnije. Milan mi se ne sviđa kako ga mi izgovaramo. A ne sviđa mi se ni Milaaaan kako ga vrlo vjerojatno ona izgovara. I ne znam zašto sam bezobrazna...


Beeep. Krivo.

""The name Milan (pronounced MEE-lahn), means dear, loving and gracious  in Slavic; in Ancient Roman, eager and laborious; and in Sanskrit,  unification.", kaze Shakira.

----------


## n.grace

> Pa da, dobro si rekla. I Ivano, i Lana, i Mia Ii sl. će zastarjeti, da... Kao što su sad zastarjela gore navedena imena. Evo ipak se slažemo u nečemu :D


uopće se ne trebamo ni u čemu složiti
samo su tvoji komentari vrlo neukusni, sigurno te čitaju i ljudi koji se zovu, po tebi, "nakaradno"
misliš da im je ugodno čitati tvoje postove?
naravno da možeš iznijeti svoje mišljenje, ali to se može bez vrijeđanja i ismijavanja
nisi forumski arbitar

----------


## cleaning-lady

Aj curke nemojte napadat sad fitnesicu. Sto ljudi sto ćudi. Svatko ima svoj način izražavanja i fitnes sigurno nije ništa loše mislila. Jednostavno se tako izražava. Ja ne zamjeram. Svi smo različiti a ja nisam ničiji odgajagelj nego vlastitog djeteta.

Nego što se tiće Shakire, jako mi se sviđa o maleni ima slavensko ime a i sladak je mališa

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## lavko

> Žao mi je da se iz nekog razloga osjećaš...ne znam - napadnuta?  Ne, nije mi to najbitnije. Milan mi se ne sviđa kako ga mi izgovaramo. A ne sviđa mi se ni Milaaaan kako ga vrlo vjerojatno ona izgovara. I ne znam zašto sam bezobrazna...


Zato što jesi. Zvučiš neotesano. ne znaš komunicirati. Šteta što imaš tipkovnicu. ili jezik.

----------


## lavko

> Aj curke nemojte napadat sad fitnesicu. Sto ljudi sto ćudi. Svatko ima svoj način izražavanja i fitnes sigurno nije ništa loše mislila. Jednostavno se tako izražava. Ja ne zamjeram. Svi smo različiti a ja nisam ničiji odgajagelj nego vlastitog djeteta.
> 
> Nego što se tiće Shakire, jako mi se sviđa o maleni ima slavensko ime a i sladak je mališa
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Prvo neka se nauči pristojno izražavati. Onda je nećemo napadati.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pa meni da sad guglam imena i  izadje mi ovaj forum ja bih prvo primjetila kako opet ove rode napadaju nekog. Ako vec nekome zelis dati do znanja da je  neotesan,nepristojan ili jos gore govorit da je steta sto ima tipkovnicu i jezik i to ovako totalno ne mjcinski ne rodaski ne razumno i krajnje bezobrazno to je stvarno onda jos gore. Kao da ja sad u svom vrticu vidim neko dijete koje se ne zna oblaciti i izrugujem ga pred svima. To je tehnika koja se moze nauciti i sugerirati u inboksu. Jel. To je ajmo rec pristojno ako vec promoviramo pristojnost i neke majcinske osjecaje i ljubav i postovanje i slicno. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## lavko

Ne zastupam ja Rodu, niti sam forumašicama majka...reagiram, jednakim tonom kojime se fitness obraća svima ostalima. Da, to je jednako bezobrazno, ali eto, dozvoljavam si dok me admin ne opomene, jer sam alergična na izjave o "nakaradnim imenima>" koje drugi ljudi imaju i slično.

----------


## sara79

> te su reakcije bile prije nego si rodila?
> moje je iskustvo, kad ljude pitaš teoretski, dobiješ svakakve reakcije i mišljenja, ovako kako je zutaminuta rekla za svog dečka, mnogi ljudi znaju nekog ko se tako zove i ide im na živce, ili tako neki pametan razlog. Ako kažeš "razmišljali smo o imenu XY", počastit će te svakakvim kritikama. 
> a kad ih samo informiraš "naše dijete se zove XY", onda su reakcije puno pozitivnije, u najgorem slučaju šute pa kasnije među sobom komentiraju


Slazem se u potpunosti.
Zato smo odlucili kao i Vlattka ne govoriti nikome dok se ne rodi.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne zastupam ja Rodu, niti sam forumašicama majka...reagiram, jednakim tonom kojime se fitness obraća svima ostalima. Da, to je jednako bezobrazno, ali eto, dozvoljavam si dok me admin ne opomene, jer sam alergična na izjave o "nakaradnim imenima>" koje drugi ljudi imaju i slično.


Ja se slažem s tobom. Kad ljudi daju izjave o nakaradnim imenima, mogli bi barem napisati "ja tako mislim" što bi mrvicu ublažilo stvar, iako je i dalje nategnuto... S druge strane, možda ljude treba pustiti da govore, jer njihovi postovi meni govore i stvari koje nisu direktno napisali ni željeli, ali ipak se pokažu.

To se u biti tiče svih nas. Svaki naš post je naša slika i prilika.

----------


## In love

Čarna - to ime se koristi i u Sloveniji, u Prekmurju, to je dio uz madzarsku granicu. Nije bas cesto ali se koristi. 


Da imam jos koju curicu bila bi Tereza. Najstarija je trebala biti Roza ali smo odustali pa je Liza. 
I super joj ime stoji, ona je prezadovoljna s njime. Nema bas Liza oko nas, jedino kad idemo u Slo, tamo znamo upoznati koju  :Smile: .

----------


## sara79

> Nama se ovih dana mota po glavi Čarna.
> Ne znam kako bi išlo uz devojčicu svetlije puti.


Neobicno.....nije lose.
Nije sad ono da me je fasciniralo al mi je zanimljivo.
Vidjela sam znacenje.....slazem se s Vlattkom da bi islo i uz svijetloputu curicu  :Smile:  
Zasto ne.....

----------


## LolaMo

> Mm i ja smo za našu kćer odabrali ime Azra. Nije baš jako neobično, ali nije ni najčešće. Na pitanja okoline, govorili koje je ime. Reakcije svakakve, neki oduševljeni, nekima nebitno, a nekima grozno. Dakle, takvi šovinistički ispadi da se dijete na kraju tako ne zove jer smo se zabrinuli da bi moglo imati problema kasnije. 
> Do kraja života ću mrziti samu sebe jer sam uzmakla pred mrziteljima, iako je i ovo ime ok i ne mislim da je ime nešto najvažnije ni u čijem životu.


Ovo ime smo i mi izabrali za našu curku!
Samo nije curka, nego dečko..tako da ništa od naše Azre.

I isto kao i kod tebe, reakcije su bile prestrašne!
Svi su bili "zabrinuti" za naše nerođeno dijete  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sara79

Meni se jos svidjaju *Judita i Franka*....

----------


## n.grace

> Meni se jos svidjaju *Judita i Franka*....


oba su prelijepa
ja sam razmišljala o Juditi za svoju djevojčicu
i Sofija mi je prekrasno  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> oba su prelijepa
> ja sam razmišljala o Juditi za svoju djevojčicu
> i Sofija mi je prekrasno


Slazem se!
I Sofija je prekrasno  :Smile:  
U uzem je izboru  :Wink:

----------


## lala83

Moja druga bebica je od trenutka kad smo ugledali plus bila Noemi, tako smo joj se  obraćali, tako smo obznanjivali trudnoću , kao tu u trbuhu je malena Noemi. Imali smo tako jako osjećaj oboje da je curica. A onda je Noemi izrasao pisulinac :Grin:  Toliiko o našem osjećaju.
A za prvo dijete sam ušla u rađaonu sa izborom od 3 imena, nikako se odlučiti dok je nisam ugledala.
Što se tiče pisanja imena sa duplim slovima ili ch i slično, ja sam iz dvojezičnog područja i i nije mi ništa neobično pisati Corinna ili Chiara ili Stella. Zvuče mi puno "mekše" tako. Ako su pak imena hrvatska, nema potrebe za tim.
Meni je bilo važno da ime nije predugačko, ali ni prekratko, i da mi se dijete poslije ne naziva raznim nadimcima i izvedenicama već njenim imenom.
U našem vrtićuima puno duplih imena kao Dora Jana, AnaMatea, Leona Magdalena , Ante Šime ...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Peterlin upravo tako. Ako ona zeli slati takvu sliku o sebi to je njezin problem. Necu branit ljude koji bi se mozda uvrijedili a i to je bome nategnuto. Prica ima sto strana i najbolje bi ju bilo sad zavrsit.

Imam susjedu Franku, bas je prava Ana Frank. Jedino je jako visoka narasla. Ali crnoputa visoka prelijepa,ali bas prelijepa sa gustim crnim obrvama i tam i smeđim ocima a ima bijelu put. Ima rupice kada se smije u obrazima,bas je jako lijepa njezna. 
Moja najbolja prijateljica je Sofija i njoj bas dobro stoji ime. Sva je graciozna i lijepa i stilizirana  :Smile:  jako voli modu ali ima poseban stil,ne prati doslovno trendove nego spaja nespojivo i to uvijek lijepo izgleda  :Smile:  



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## cikla

U našoj varoši se baš mnogo Sofija rodilo prethodnih godina.

Stalno listamo imenoslove i malo ženskih imena nam se dopada. Tu se još mota i Olivera, ali nikako da se odlučimo.
Nadam se da će biti dečak. Već imamo spremno muško ime.  :Smile:  




> Rekla je moja mama prije par godina: Lucija se vratila u velikom stilu, a kad stižu Senka i Lenka?


Kod nas se Senka još nije vratila, a naša L. iz potpisa je Lenka i nije jedina ovde. Samo što je mnogo njih zove Lena.

----------


## tangerina

cikla, znam i za jednu malu Lenku 2 godine stariju od tvoje slatke kovrčice  :Smile:  baš lijepo ime, meko i nježno, a opet pravo, nekako mi je za sve generacije

----------


## j-la

Otkad nisam čula ime Lenka, divno ime  :Zaljubljen: . Moja teta iz vrtića se tako zvala  :Smile: .

----------


## vissnja

cikla Lenka mi je  :Zaljubljen: 
meni su još Anka i Julijana bile u opticaju, ali MM je odbacio sva tri...

----------


## ellica

Moja seka je svoju djevojcicu nazvala Bili :D.Nekima je super fora,neki se zgrazaju.Bakama se nikako nije svidalo i sto joj je vise ljudi govorilo da je bzvz ona je bila odlucnija da se tako zove.
Meni je bilo isto bzvz ali sad mi je fora i skroz joj pristaje.
Ok mi je komentirati,ali u konacnici svatko bira ime koje zeli.
Mi imamo dugo prezime i zato moji imaju kratka.
A znate sto je moj sin rekao-a jeste kreativni Tin i Tena-dobro da nismo Tin i Tina hahaha.A uopce nismo gledali da se imena slazu  :Wink:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Lol,poznam ja Ivana i Ivanu

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ja se slažem s tobom. Kad ljudi daju izjave o nakaradnim imenima, mogli bi barem napisati "ja tako mislim" što bi mrvicu ublažilo stvar, iako je i dalje nategnuto... S druge strane, možda ljude treba pustiti da govore, jer njihovi postovi meni govore i stvari koje nisu direktno napisali ni željeli, ali ipak se pokažu.
> 
> To se u biti tiče svih nas. Svaki naš post je naša slika i prilika.


Ako napišem da mi je neko ime ružno, čije mišljenje iznosim? Svoje, očigledno... Ako i napišem ,,meni se ne sviđa", što možda blaže zvuči - isto znači da mi je ružno. 
Kad pitam za nečije mišljenje, npr kao što sam pitala za Lukreciju, pitam iz znatiželje. Ako se netko ne slaže sa mnom, ne napadam ga. Kao što neki ovdje radi. Ali da, baš tako, postovi govore o nama. 
Briga me dal se svima, većini, ili nekome sviđa neko ime koje se i meni sviđa. Pa nisam zato ovdje. Niti ću se uvrijediti ako netko kaže da mu je moje vlastito ime ružno, ili neko koje se meni sviđa... 
Sto ljudi, sto ćudi.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ja se slažem s tobom. Kad ljudi daju izjave o nakaradnim imenima, *mogli bi barem napisati "ja tako mislim"* što bi mrvicu ublažilo stvar, iako je i dalje nategnuto... S druge strane, možda ljude treba pustiti da govore, jer njihovi postovi meni govore i stvari koje nisu direktno napisali ni željeli, ali ipak se pokažu.
> 
> To se u biti tiče svih nas. Svaki naš post je naša slika i prilika.


Zašto? Pa naravno da to oni misle. Tko bi drugi mislio za njih? Nije to neka objektivno utvrdiva činjenica pa da mogu govoriti u bilo čije tuđe ime osim svoje.

Nisam pratila prethodnu raspravu. Ubacujem se kao padobranac.

----------


## sara79

> cikla Lenka mi je 
> meni su još Anka i Julijana bile u opticaju, ali MM je odbacio sva tri...


Anka mi se nesvidja a Julijana je ok al nebi bilo u uzem izboru.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Nadam se da će biti dečak. Već imamo spremno muško ime.


Koje? Da mogu ukrast.  :Grin:  Ostala mi se imena sviđaju koja predlažeš za curke.

----------


## sara79

> U našoj varoši se baš mnogo Sofija rodilo prethodnih godina.
> 
> Stalno listamo imenoslove i malo ženskih imena nam se dopada. Tu se još mota i Olivera, ali nikako da se odlučimo.
> Nadam se da će biti dečak. Već imamo spremno muško ime.  
> 
> 
> Kod nas se Senka još nije vratila, a naša L. iz potpisa je Lenka i nije jedina ovde. Samo što je mnogo njih zove Lena.


A kod nas je obratno. Mi imamo jako puno zenskih imena sto nam se svidjaju a za djecaka i ne bas. I jos imamo puno vec lijepih imena u obitelji pa nam je suzen izbor a nebi htjeli i glupo mi da se ponavlja.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Moja sestricna i ja smo Sandre. Ja sam starija, ona je dobila ime po meni. Ni jedna ni druga se nikad nismo bunile radi toga

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Zašto? Pa naravno da to oni misle. Tko bi drugi mislio za njih? Nije to neka objektivno utvrdiva činjenica pa da mogu govoriti u bilo čije tuđe ime osim svoje.
> K
> Nisam pratila prethodnu raspravu. Ubacujem se kao padobranac.


Ništa bitno. Jedna forumašica je drugoj napisala da je predloženo ime nakaradno, pa se raspravljalo je li to ok napisati ili ne...  Ima toga i na drugim topicima, ali ovo je osjetljiva tema. Ja baš ne bih voljela da mi netko kaže da je ime koje sam dala djetetu nakaradno. Ali nema veze. Svi ovdje pišemo kako mislimo i vidimo stvari. Ali ponekad ne uzmemo u obzir da to drugima može krivo sjesti. Forumska komunikacija je drugačija od direktnog razgovora. Nema veze. Previše sam offt.

----------


## sara79

> Moja sestricna i ja smo Sandre. Ja sam starija, ona je dobila ime po meni. Ni jedna ni druga se nikad nismo bunile radi toga
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Nisam mislila na to. Vec da nekome od roditelja nebi bilo pravo da ja dam svom djetetu isto ime kao sto su oni dali svom. Ovo mislim za vrlo uski krug obitelji. 
Meni je zaista smijesno da ja npr.dam isto ime kao sto je moj brat ili sestra dali vec svojoj djeci....isto tako od sestricne ili bratica.
To je moje misljenje.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Haha, slazem se ni mojoj mami nije bilo drago  :Laughing: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ništa bitno. Jedna forumašica je drugoj napisala da je predloženo ime nakaradno, pa se raspravljalo je li to ok napisati ili ne...  Ima toga i na drugim topicima, ali ovo je osjetljiva tema. Ja baš ne bih voljela da mi netko kaže da je ime koje sam dala djetetu nakaradno. Ali nema veze. Svi ovdje pišemo kako mislimo i vidimo stvari. Ali ponekad ne uzmemo u obzir da to drugima može krivo sjesti. Forumska komunikacija je drugačija od direktnog razgovora. Nema veze. Previše sam offt.


Nikad nisam napisala da je ime nakaradno. Za Lukreciju sam napisala da mi je to ime za bake. I Mira mi je recimo za bake, ali mi bolje zvuči nego Lukrecija. 
Za jedino ime koje sam napisala da mi je baš bezveze  je Zorka, a pogotovo u ovom stoljeću. Da se baka zove Zorka, ok. I TO JE MOJE MIŠLJENJE. Ne znam čemu toliko uzrujavanje oko toga šta je neka anonimna forumašica napisala... Ako je netko nazvao dijete Branka, a ja, netko totalno nebitan, napišem da mi je to ime za ljude od 50-te godine na dalje, i on se uvrijedi, ne znam tko tu ima problem. 
Da se uvrijedim jer je netko napisao da mu je bezveze (izvučeno iz konteksta, ne citiram) ime Marie jer se ne piše kako se čita? A meni se to ime baš sviđa!
Čitam i ne vjerujem...

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Moja druga bebica je od trenutka kad smo ugledali plus bila Noemi, tako smo joj se  obraćali, tako smo obznanjivali trudnoću , kao tu u trbuhu je malena Noemi. Imali smo tako jako osjećaj oboje da je curica. A onda je Noemi izrasao pisulinac Toliiko o našem osjećaju.
> A za prvo dijete sam ušla u rađaonu sa izborom od 3 imena, nikako se odlučiti dok je nisam ugledala.
> Što se tiče pisanja imena sa duplim slovima ili ch i slično, ja sam iz dvojezičnog područja i i nije mi ništa neobično pisati Corinna ili Chiara ili Stella. Zvuče mi puno "mekše" tako. Ako su pak imena hrvatska, nema potrebe za tim.
> Meni je bilo važno da ime nije predugačko, ali ni prekratko, i da mi se dijete poslije ne naziva raznim nadimcima i izvedenicama već njenim imenom.
> U našem vrtićuima puno duplih imena kao Dora Jana, AnaMatea, Leona Magdalena , Ante Šime ...


Meni baš ne leže ta dupla imena... Znam jednu curicu koja se zove Maja Lena. I svi ju zovu Maja Lena.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Od toliko imena, dat baš isto ime... Možda slično, pa ajde.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> oba su prelijepa
> ja sam razmišljala o Juditi za svoju djevojčicu
> i Sofija mi je prekrasno


Judita je baš rijetko, čini mi se. Poznam jednu, nema ni 2 godine  :Smile:  Sofia mi je super. Al se ne mogu odlučiti s kojim naglaskom mi bolje zvuči :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemoj se sad izmotavati, fitnes curo. Svi znamo da ideš po parkićima i tjeraš malu djecu u plač rugajući se njihovim imenima.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nemoj se sad izmotavati, fitnes curo. Svi znamo da ideš po parkićima i tjeraš malu djecu u plač rugajući se njihovim imenima.


 :Laughing:  :worldcup:

----------


## sara79

Sirota djeca.....

----------


## fitnessgirl

U mojim krajevima je to izraz kad ti je žao nekoga/nečega. Meni bi bilo žao djeteta koje se u ovo vrijeme zove Zorka, Jadranka, Blaženka, Draženka. Nije mi čak ni smiješno ni za ruganje, dapače.

----------


## n.grace

> U mojim krajevima je to izraz kad ti je žao nekoga/nečega. Meni bi bilo žao djeteta koje se u ovo vrijeme zove Zorka, Jadranka, Blaženka, Draženka. Nije mi čak ni smiješno ni za ruganje, dapače.


onda izostavi smajlića koji se od srca smije na Tomislavku

----------


## fitnessgirl

To mi je ime smiješno jer je i ,,mojoj" Tomislavki bilo smiješno i promijenila ga je u srednjoj školi. To sam kasnije i napisala... 
Tomislavka mi je ime kao da se njen tata zvao Tomislav, pa je tako dobila ime, samo su dodali to -ka koje meni nikako ne paše u imenima (osim eventualno Franka). Tako meni ime zvuči. Ime ko ime mi je bezveze. I da netko sutra 11.4.2016. nazove tako dijete bilo bi mi ga žao.

----------


## Cubana

Fakat imas cudne razloge za sazaljevati dijete.
Meni je zao djeteta cija mater zali dijete sa neobicnim/starinskim/drugacijim imenom jer ce ta ista mater jednog dana mozda biti punica Dragutinu ili baka Zorislavi.

----------


## zutaminuta

A zašto žao? Misliš da će biti meta vršnjačkog nasilja? Ili da će u životu imati neugodne situacije na šalterima, ili kod zapošljavanja kada ljudi prvi put čuju ime? Ili da će ljudi graditi lošu sliku o osobi prema njenom imenu?

----------


## KrisZg

Nasa je trebala biti Maja Vila. Pucalo me to neko vrijeme. Sva sreca kada se rodila usi su joj bile tatine, velike u spic pa sam brzo izbacila tu foru iz glave. Sada se smijemo tome. Ima lijepo ime grckih korijena kao i ostalo dvoje.

----------


## Optimist

> Nasa je trebala biti Maja Vila. Pucalo me to neko vrijeme. Sva sreca kada se rodila usi su joj bile tatine, velike u spic pa sam brzo izbacila tu foru iz glave. Sada se smijemo tome. Ima lijepo ime grckih korijena kao i ostalo dvoje.


 :lool:

----------


## sara79

> To mi je ime smiješno jer je i ,,mojoj" Tomislavki bilo smiješno i promijenila ga je u srednjoj školi. To sam kasnije i napisala... 
> Tomislavka mi je ime kao da se njen tata zvao Tomislav, pa je tako dobila ime, samo su dodali to -ka koje meni nikako ne paše u imenima (osim eventualno Franka). Tako meni ime zvuči. Ime ko ime mi je bezveze. I da netko sutra 11.4.2016. nazove tako dijete bilo bi mi ga žao.


A meni je zao svakog djeteta koje je kod tebe u vrticu i da je moje tamo s gustom bi ga ispisala.

----------


## sara79

> Nasa je trebala biti Maja Vila. Pucalo me to neko vrijeme. Sva sreca kada se rodila usi su joj bile tatine, velike u spic pa sam brzo izbacila tu foru iz glave. Sada se smijemo tome. Ima lijepo ime grckih korijena kao i ostalo dvoje.


Kris  :Smile:  
Al meni je ovo vrlo simpaticno Maja Vila.

----------


## n.grace

> A zašto žao? Misliš da će biti meta vršnjačkog nasilja? Ili da će u životu imati neugodne situacije na šalterima, ili kod zapošljavanja kada ljudi prvi put čuju ime? Ili da će ljudi graditi lošu sliku o osobi prema njenom imenu?


vjerojatno slijedi još jedan odgovor iz 21. stoljeća

----------


## n.grace

znate tko mi nedostaje na ovoj temi? apricot, koja svako ime smatra lijepim i posebnim  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 



> vjerojatno slijedi još jedan odgovor iz 21. stoljeća

----------


## cleaning-lady

> Od toliko imena, dat baš isto ime... Možda slično, pa ajde.


Ma nama fakat nije smetalo. Teta mi je super zenska a i mama. I obje su totalno sasave i jako bliske. Njih je 5 sestara i ne znas koja je sasavija ali su njih dvije bas posebnu vezu razvile..tako da.. teta je Zoja a moja mama je Flora  :Wink:  sestra mi je Nora a brat Jeton,kcer Lyra,sestricne Sandra i Lisa, stric Emerih itd.. vidis da smo svi šašavi  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

Zoja mi je prekrasno ime  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

> Ma nama fakat nije smetalo. Teta mi je super zenska a i mama. I obje su totalno sasave i jako bliske. Njih je 5 sestara i ne znas koja je sasavija ali su njih dvije bas posebnu vezu razvile..tako da.. teta je Zoja a moja mama je Flora  sestra mi je Nora a brat Jeton,kcer Lyra,sestricne Sandra i Lisa, stric Emerih itd.. vidis da smo svi šašavi 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Bas ste sasavi kao sto kazes  :Wink:  
Ma i neka ste, nevidim nista lose u tome.
*Lisa* mi je prekrasno. I imam prijateljicu Lisu koju bas volim i jako mi je draga a i lijepa je  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Zoja mi je prekrasno ime


baš htjedoh reći
i Flora je posebno

----------


## angel 1

Poznavala sam obitelj s 4.curke..
Albina, Angelina, Paulina i Ana. Uvijek mi je bio misterij kako je zadnja dobila ime Ana, a isto neko sa -ina nastavkom..  :Smile:  baš bi mi to bilo fora

----------


## zutaminuta

Albina mi je jako lijepo ime, možda zbog toga što djevojka koju sam upoznala s tim imenom je isto lijepa i posebna.

----------


## fitnessgirl

[QUOTE=Cubana;2871176]Fakat imas cudne razloge za sazaljevati dijete.
Meni je zao djeteta cija mater zali dijete sa neobicnim/starinskim/drugacijim imenom jer ce ta ista mater jednog dana mozda biti punica Dragutinu ili baka Zorislavi.[/QUOT

Zetovo me ime ne bi ,,diralo", a unuke bi mi bilo žao jer mi ZORISLAVA nije ime za 21.stoljeće. Koliko god to vama dosadno bilo  :Grin:

----------


## KrisZg

> Kris  
> Al meni je ovo vrlo simpaticno Maja Vila.


Pa i meni je bilo. Dok joj nisam usi vidjela.
To bi bilo tesko djetinstvo za nju.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Npr. baš bi bila slatka mala Barica, Radojka, Desanka, Spomenka... mali Čedo, mali Uglješa. Ma nema šta, sva su imena baš lijepa <3

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ne zavidim odgajateljici tvog djeteta. To što bi meni bilo žao da se netko zove navedenim imenima, ne određuje moj odnos prema njemu. Vjerojatno sudiš po sebi, pa projiciraš na mene.

----------


## sara79

> Ne zavidim odgajateljici tvog djeteta. To što bi meni bilo žao da se netko zove navedenim imenima, ne određuje moj odnos prema njemu. Vjerojatno sudiš po sebi, pa projiciraš na mene.


Ne, vec se ti tako ponasas i svojim postovima to dokazujes pa tako kolutas ocima i pred tom djecom na njihova vlastita imena sto su im roditelji s ljubavlju odobrali. 
Al ocigledno sama nisi zadovoljna necim jer se takve osobe poput tebe konstanto imaju potrebu opravdavati i dokazivati pred nekim i necim kao ti npr.nama ovdje.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Vjerujem da bih se 85% ljudi sa mnom složilo da imena koja sam navela jednostavno nisu više prikladna za današnju djecu. U vrtiću ga neće zafrkavati, premali su za to (ali vidim negodovanja djece kad ih je u grupi po 2 ili 3 s istim imenom. Onda je jedan Veliki, a drugi Mali Luka, Marko, Ivan, Noa, Fran. Ili ih zovu po prezimenima. Ali u osnovnoj školi su šanse za ismijavanje puno veće za takvo nešto (kad je u pitanju neko starinsko ime) + netko ne voli da ga se zove po prezimenu. A kako ćeš onda dozvat ovu Mariju, a da ti se ne javi ona druga? :D
Ili npr prezivaš se Ban, a malu nazoveš Ana.  I profesor okrene imenik pročita BanAna. 
Osim toga poznajem 3 osobe, navela sam imena, koje su vrlo nezadovoljne svojim imenima, baš napominjući to -ka u svojim imenima. Ja bih prva promijenila takvo ime. 
Ne mislim da ljudi grade, da trebaju graditi, ili da ja gradim lošu sliku o osobi prema njenom imenu. 
Za mene jednostavno neka imena ne pašu u sadašnjost. Kažem, radije neobičnija nego takva ili neka prečesta.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ali što ti to znači da ti je žao? Možeš li definirati? Misliš da će dijete imati nezgode zbog imena u životu, ili što?

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je moje ime na "ka" sasvim dobro  :Smile:  nekako sam se sazivila s njime :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ne, vec se ti tako ponasas i svojim postovima to dokazujes pa tako kolutas ocima i pred tom djecom na njihova vlastita imena sto su im roditelji s ljubavlju odobrali. 
> Al ocigledno sama nisi zadovoljna necim jer se takve osobe poput tebe konstanto imaju potrebu opravdavati i dokazivati pred nekim i necim kao ti npr.nama ovdje.


Pa vidim da vam nije jasno pa vam treba više puta objasniti :D i da bespotrebno napadate nekoga tko iznosi svoje mišljenje (tipično za ovaj forum kao što je netko pred par postova već komentirao). 
Preko foruma se ne vidi moje ponašanje  :Wink:  
Djeca nikad ne mogu zaslužiti da se za bilo što vezano za njih koluta očima. Ne znam zašto bih imala potrebu razgovarati o njihovim imenima s djecom (osim ako oni to ne požele, ali ni tada ne iznosim osobno mišljenje) niti s njihovim roditeljima. Baš me briga kako se zovu. Prokomentiram s nekim drugim. 
Ako se netko sam sprda na račun svog imena, i ja ću se s njim. Kao što se ja sa svojim prezimenom.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Poznavala sam obitelj s 4.curke..
> Albina, Angelina, Paulina i Ana. Uvijek mi je bio misterij kako je zadnja dobila ime Ana, a isto neko sa -ina nastavkom..  baš bi mi to bilo fora


E pa baš su mogli smisliti neko na -ina :D ili bar na P, pa da budu 2 na A, 2 na P :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Meni je moje ime na "ka" sasvim dobro  nekako sam se sazivila s njime :D


I to je ok  :Smile:  Ne mislim da svi sa -ka trebaju promijeniti ime. Nekome je ime manje bitno. Nekome puno više. Meni recimo full bitno.  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Ako mi se svidja, na znaci da mi nije bitno  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ali što ti to znači da ti je žao? Možeš li definirati? Misliš da će dijete imati nezgode zbog imena u životu, ili što?


Žao mi ga je jer je meni ime ružno, bezveze, ne paše mi za dijete u sadašnjosti (kao što sam već par puta napisala...  :drama: ). Možda ćeš i ti reći da ti je Radojka ružno, ali nećeš reći da ti je žao djeteta koje se u 2016. tako zove i ima 2 godine. Ja hoću. I to je to. 
I da, vjerujem da će imati ,,nezgode"...

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ako mi se svidja, na znaci da mi nije bitno


I to je okej kombinacija  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

[QUOTE=fitnessgirl;2871249]


> Fakat imas cudne razloge za sazaljevati dijete.
> Meni je zao djeteta cija mater zali dijete sa neobicnim/starinskim/drugacijim imenom jer ce ta ista mater jednog dana mozda biti punica Dragutinu ili baka Zorislavi.[/QUOT
> 
> Zetovo me ime ne bi ,,diralo", a unuke bi mi bilo žao jer mi ZORISLAVA nije ime za *21.stoljeće.*


 :lool:

----------


## fitnessgirl

[QUOTE=n.grace;2871306]


> 


Drago mi je da se smiješ  :Klap:

----------


## Kosjenka

Predivno mi je Anika. 
Od ostalih na ka Danka mi je krasno. Super mi je i Jurka, Šimka, Ivka...
Kad ste već spomenuli Apricot, ime njezine kćeri mi je savršeno, pogotovo što je to tradicionalno ime u obitelji/selu.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Predivno mi je Anika. 
> Od ostalih na ka Danka mi je krasno. Super mi je i Jurka, Šimka, Ivka...
> Kad ste već spomenuli Apricot, ime njezine kćeri mi je savršeno, pogotovo što je to tradicionalno ime u obitelji/selu.


Anika! Još jedno od rijetkih koje završava na -ka, a da mi je lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Annika Hansen.  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

> Predivno mi je Anika. 
> Od ostalih na ka Danka mi je krasno. Super mi je i Jurka, Šimka, Ivka...
> Kad ste već spomenuli Apricot, ime njezine kćeri mi je savršeno, pogotovo što je to tradicionalno ime u obitelji/selu.


Kako se zove kcer od Apricot?? Mene zanima...ako je to kad spomenula ovdje javno ja bi rado znala.

----------


## sara79

I Bobanovima je njihova *Ruza* ljepasa od milion drugih i prekrasno su joj ime odabrali i bas im pristaje  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Kako se zove kcer od Apricot?? Mene zanima...ako je to kad spomenula ovdje javno ja bi rado znala.


Orka.

----------


## sara79

> Orka.


Krasno.....

----------


## sara79

> Orka.


I tebi se jako svidja jer zavrsava na -ka!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## j-la

> znate tko mi nedostaje na ovoj temi? apricot, koja svako ime smatra lijepim i posebnim


Spomenuli su ime Orka, još da neka forumasica kaže da će tako dati ime djetetu eto nje  :lool: .

Apri fališ na forumu  :Heart: .

----------


## cleaning-lady

A gdje je apricot?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

Mali i ja smo jucet gledali Pipi Dugu Carapu, i tamo se njena najbolja prijateljica zove Anika. Bas sam pomislila, lijepo ime  :Smile:  I onda ga i tu procitam.

----------


## Peterlin

> A gdje je apricot?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Odselila se na fb.

----------


## sara79

> Kod nas u vrticu imena koja nisu cesta (duga i kratka) a meni su simpatica. 
> Vjerojatno ce se naci netko da kaze kod nas ipak jesu al se dalmacija i sredisnja hr razlikuju po recimo cestim imenima.
> 
> *Kora, Dea, Inja, Lote, Dora, Gita, Kira, Rina, Tesa, Luce, Anika, Brita, Bianka, Barbara, Patricia, Marlena*


Davno sam spomenula *Aniku* i sve vise mi se svidja.
Jos bi dodala....
*Klara, Anja, Lorena, Lara, Judita, Franka, Sofia/Sofija, Elena, Karla, Deni.*
Deni je zapravo i musko i zensko ime.

----------


## Peterlin

Kamo su nestale Lidije, Silvije, Ksenije i slične iz mog doba?

----------


## tangerina

> Kamo su nestale Lidije, Silvije, Ksenije i slične iz mog doba?


ž

Lidije su ti se vratile, u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci sam čula za 2-3 Lidije vrtićke dobi

još jedno ime koje se vratilo oko mene, a ja ga obožavam i vjerojatno sam ga već na ovoj temi spomenula: Iskra

----------


## Peterlin

> ž
> 
> Lidije su ti se vratile, u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci sam čula za 2-3 Lidije vrtićke dobi
> 
> još jedno ime koje se vratilo oko mene, a ja ga obožavam i vjerojatno sam ga već na ovoj temi spomenula: Iskra


Baš mi je drago. A bilo mi je drago i kad je Trina svojoj najmlađoj kćeri odabrala ime koje imam i ja.

----------


## karanfilčić

kod nas je sve izglednije da nam stiže Rita  ali nismo još definitivno odlučili. Od gore spomenutih najviše mi se sviđaju Anika i Iskra iako ima puno lijepih imena naročito za cure

----------


## jelena.O

> Baš mi je drago. A bilo mi je drago i kad je Trina svojoj najmlađoj kćeri odabrala ime koje imam i ja.


da je moj najmlađi bio cura zvao bi se isto ko i ti!

----------


## sara79

> ž
> 
> Lidije su ti se vratile, u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci sam čula za 2-3 Lidije vrtićke dobi
> 
> još jedno ime koje se vratilo oko mene, a ja ga obožavam i vjerojatno sam ga već na ovoj temi spomenula: Iskra


Moja prijateljica je svoju curku nazvala Iskra i ja sam se odusevila imenenom....totalno sam zaboravila to napisati i super da si to ime spomenula.

----------


## Optimist

> Deni je zapravo i musko i zensko ime.


Deni mi je divno ime, pogotovo za ženu. Znam jednu i jako mi je draga (iako joj je to, zapravo, nadimak).

A to je i naziv pjesme koja nam je svirala za prvi ples, samo što smo za tu prigodu Deni prekrstili u moje ime  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Lydije su popularne tu kod mene.

----------


## lunja

A Irena?

----------


## Peterlin

> A Irena?


Viš viš... To više nije tako često kako je bilo u mojoj generaciji. Baš  mi je palo na pamet kad su malo prije spomenuli Sandru - dobra kombinacija za sestre: Sandra & Irena, a i svako za sebe je baš dobro. Imam kolegice s tim imenima i baš su super, pa mi se valjda zato sviđaju i ta imena. 

Uz moje prezime bolje bi odgovarala imena koja su njemačkog podrijetla, a dobro prihvaćena i ovdje - kao Adela i Renata.

----------


## jelena.O

ja imam kolegicu Sandu bez R ali ona je više iz Peterlinovog kraja

kod mene su bile sestre Lidija i Irena, imali smo još i Jagodu, Gordanu, Višnju

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je ljepša ruska inačica Irina.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> I tebi se jako svidja jer zavrsava na -ka!!!!


Ne sviđa mi se. Podsjeća me previše na kita.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Meni je ljepša ruska inačica Irina.


I meni  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Deni mi je divno ime, pogotovo za ženu. Znam jednu i jako mi je draga (iako joj je to, zapravo, nadimak).
> 
> A to je i naziv pjesme koja nam je svirala za prvi ples, samo što smo za tu prigodu Deni prekrstili u moje ime


 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Elly

> A Irena?


Meni se jako svidja talijanska verzija, Iren*e*.

----------


## uniball

Pozdrav svima!

Zanima me zna li netko sa sigurnošću je li IDA žensko muslimansko ime. Mnogi internetski izvori navode kako je to skraćenica od muslimanskog imena AIDA.

----------


## sara79

Moja susjeda se zove *Leonita*, 19 god.ima.

----------


## Aurora*

> Moja susjeda se zove *Leonita*, 19 god.ima.


To me podsjetilo na ime Leontina za koje sam cula samo jednom i na prvu mi se dopalo. Dobro mi zvuci i dalje.

----------


## AdioMare

> To me podsjetilo na ime Leontina za koje sam cula samo jednom i na prvu mi se dopalo. Dobro mi zvuci i dalje.


leontina? to su se, bit će, majka i otac zatefterili u djetetovom imenu, ili tako neka kombinacija?

----------


## tangerina

> leontina? to su se, bit će, majka i otac zatefterili u djetetovom imenu, ili tako neka kombinacija?


I tako je nastala jedna Martana  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

I Slavana

----------


## zutaminuta

Lijepa su mi imena Marla i Ingrid. Onako, jako jako lijepa.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Lijepa su mi imena Marla i Ingrid. Onako, jako jako lijepa.


marla! <3

----------


## zutaminuta

Najradije bih odvela dete tam gde se imena menjaju.

----------


## AdioMare

> Lijepa su mi imena Marla i Ingrid. Onako, jako jako lijepa.


zaista jest lijepo marla! daj to. joooj, dečko je! onda marlon? :D

----------


## galicia

Ingrid mi je moćno.
Inge još ljepše.
Erin.
Gita.
Ida.
Ines.
Nera.

Toliko divnih ženskih imena ima, a mene zapala dva dečka.  :Nope:  :lool:

----------


## zutaminuta

Erin se zove ženska iz The Office.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> Ingrid mi je moćno.
> Inge još ljepše.
> Erin.
> Gita.
> Ida.
> Ines.
> Nera.
> 
> Toliko divnih ženskih imena ima, a mene zapala dva dečka.


Ja sam jedna od ovih s popisa.  :Grin:

----------


## annvilli

Kaae, sa zadnjim hintom si se otkrila.  :Smile: 

Irena mi se sviđa, Ingrid, Irma, Astrid...

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, sa zadnjim hintom si se otkrila. 
> 
> Irena mi se sviđa, Ingrid, Irma, Astrid...


Nisam. Mislim, odavno sam bila napisala koje mi je prvo ime.  :Smile:  

Astrid je bio (moj) prvi izbor za Markusa. No Ass-turd mi se bas nije svidjalo (ovdje im ne ide izgovor stranih imena, ma odakle bila).

----------


## Elly

> Erin se zove ženska iz The Office.


Ja imam jednu (pre)krasnu i (pre)pametnu Erin doma  :Heart:   :Grin:

----------


## sara79

> Ingrid mi je moćno.
> Inge još ljepše.
> Erin.
> Gita.
> Ida.
> Ines.
> Nera.
> 
> Toliko divnih ženskih imena ima, a mene zapala dva dečka.


Nera mi je super....

Rea isto tako  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ingrid mi je moćno.
> Inge još ljepše.
> Erin.
> Gita.
> Ida.
> Ines.
> Nera.
> 
> Toliko divnih ženskih imena ima, a mene zapala dva dečka.


Erin i Nera. Malo zajeb..o ako dobiješ plavokosu i plavooku Neru :D
Gita isto ok

----------


## tangerina

Danas je rođendan Ivani Brlić Mažuranić, pa me sjetio na jedno divno žensko ime, poznajem jednu in real life: Kosjenka  :Smile: 

šta nije divno da djetetu možeš uvijek citirati: A bijaše među vilama jedna mala vila, po imenu Kosjenka, koja bijaše ove noći prvi put sašla na zemlju s oblaka...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ja znam jednu crnu Kosjenku laboranticu. Bila mi je stranka i jako mi se zamjerila.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

Nera i Tea

----------


## bmaric

Cure da se i ja malo javim. Citam vas, ali nisam pisala. Cekam svoju bebu, ali jos ne znam spol. Nadam se sljedeci tjedan. Ako bude curica dvoumila sam se izmedju dva imena: Eva i Karmen.
Odlucila sam se za Eva.
A ako bude decko, nemam pojma...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Oba su mi imena lijepa  :Smile:  

Evita?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

Maja i Dea????

----------


## Carmina406

Karmen,Evita,Dea❤

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Cure da se i ja malo javim. Citam vas, ali nisam pisala. Cekam svoju bebu, ali jos ne znam spol. Nadam se sljedeci tjedan. Ako bude curica dvoumila sam se izmedju dva imena: Eva i Karmen.
> Odlucila sam se za Eva.
> A ako bude decko, nemam pojma...


Eva!  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Čula sam i za Beu i Veu... :/  Bea, Dea, Gea, Lea, Nea, Rea, Tea, Vea

----------


## Ginger

> Odlucila sam se za Eva.


 :Zaljubljen:  
meni najljepse ime  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Karmen,Evita,Dea❤


I jos Lucija i Katja  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

i meni je Marla isto lijepo ime  :Grin: 
MM se nažalost ne slaže...kaže da ne želi da bude luda kao ona Marla Stinger (Fight Club)...no, još ga stignem uvjeriti kako je to jedno lijepo ime  :Mad:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> i meni je Marla isto lijepo ime 
> MM se nažalost ne slaže...kaže da ne želi da bude luda kao ona Marla Stinger (Fight Club)...no, još ga stignem uvjeriti kako je to jedno lijepo ime


Marla <3

----------


## kismet

> Cure da se i ja malo javim. Citam vas, ali nisam pisala. Cekam svoju bebu, ali jos ne znam spol. Nadam se sljedeci tjedan. Ako bude curica dvoumila sam se izmedju dva imena: Eva i Karmen.
> Odlucila sam se za Eva.
> A ako bude decko, nemam pojma...


Bmaric, Eva je predivno  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

A propos teme, znam Kosjenku i prekrasna je zena.
Leda, ne vidim da je itko naveo ovo, meni divno ime...
Helena, Anika, Patricia, Ilona, Ester, Luna, Vivien

----------


## sara79

Mila  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Mila


Odmah zamislim jednu njeznu curicu , znam jednu i prekrasna je, prava princezica...

----------


## sara79

> Odmah zamislim jednu njeznu curicu , znam jednu i prekrasna je, prava princezica...


Apsolutno se slazem  :Wink:

----------


## Carmina406

> I jos Lucija i Katja




Luce❤ Mila :inlove:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Odmah zamislim jednu njeznu curicu , znam jednu i prekrasna je, prava princezica...


I ja... i ja znam jednu Milu, tamnu, sa zelenim okicama i smeđim kovrčavama, umiljata  :Smile:

----------


## mama.st

najvažnije je da se izabrano ime roditeljima sviđa.
pa bilo to staro ime, starinsko, ili novo, od 2 slova.
ružno  mi je kad se tuđa imena komentiraju, onako zlobno. pa roditelji su  vjerojatno s ljubavlju tražili, mislili i odlučili koje bi ime dali svom  djetetu...
a takve komentare ja obično čujem od onih koji i inače  svašta komentiraju, obično na negativan način, uz novu frizuru, cipele,  ili bilo kakav drugi tuđi izbor. pa tako i izbor imena koje je susjeda,  prijateljica ili netko drugi dao. 

čini mi se da se na svako ime nekako navikneš?! 
valjda  samo ime nema toliko utjecaja, koliko cijeli život, svi osjećaji, sve  skupa proživljeno s djetetom, pa i to izabrano ime postane baš onako  pravo!

ja imam neobično ime. i to mi je jako drago!!!
iako ga rijetko tko u prvi tren ispravno kaže, meni to nije problem. 
a  imala sam svakakvih situacija i ranije u školi, i u banci, i na  telefonu (evo baš jutros jednu poslovnu komunikaciju), i kod  upoznavanja, ali meni je to sve baš simpatično. obično ljude ispravim, i  idemo dalje s razgovorom skroz normalno  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> najvažnije je da se izabrano ime roditeljima sviđa.
> pa bilo to staro ime, starinsko, ili novo, od 2 slova.
> ružno  mi je kad se tuđa imena komentiraju, onako zlobno. pa roditelji su  vjerojatno s ljubavlju tražili, mislili i odlučili koje bi ime dali svom  djetetu...
> a takve komentare ja obično čujem od onih koji i inače  svašta komentiraju, obično na negativan način, uz novu frizuru, cipele,  ili bilo kakav drugi tuđi izbor. pa tako i izbor imena koje je susjeda,  prijateljica ili netko drugi dao. 
> 
> čini mi se da se na svako ime nekako navikneš?! 
> valjda  samo ime nema toliko utjecaja, koliko cijeli život, svi osjećaji, sve  skupa proživljeno s djetetom, pa i to izabrano ime postane baš onako  pravo!
> 
> ja imam neobično ime. i to mi je jako drago!!!
> ...


Ja imam prezime koje mozes izgovoriti s 3 razlicita naglaska.... obavezno ispravljam... i ne smeta me to...  :Wink: 
Ja sam cula i neke roditelje koji nisu bas s ljubavlju trazili ime za svoje dijete. Citiram ,,Ma nismo znali kako da se zove pa smo rekli Marko"

----------


## Vlattka

Ja sam odabrala ime Mila za drugo dijete (pod uvjetom da bude žensko, jel) i već pilam muža s tim iako bi to trebalo biti tek za koju godinu  :Smile:

----------


## Poisonivy

Bok, voljela bih dobiti mišljenja za ime djevojčice koja će se roditi za mjesec dana. Za sina sam znala jos u mladosti kako će se zvati a sad muž i ja muku mučimo s curom..
U užem izboru su Stela, Iris i bilo je Eva, no kad sam otkrila da je to ime u prvih pet koja se trenutno daju bebama u HR postalo mi je bezveze. Zatim Eliza i Helena.. Meni se jako sviđa kombinacija dva imena tako da zaista nema još jedne u razredu/vrtiću i to mi lijepo zvuči. Npr Stela Helena, kako vam se to čini?

----------


## fitnessgirl

Nira ♡

----------


## Peterlin

> Nira ♡


Lijepo je ime, ali nije za svakoga. Ovo upućuje na mislimansko podrijetlo. Isto kao što mi je Noemi ime koje asocira na židovsko podrijetlo. Iako se danas to već jako ispremiješalo, pa možda nema veze.

----------


## tanja37

Blanka, Greta, Linda, Bjanka, Ledi

----------


## naniluc

> Bok, voljela bih dobiti mišljenja za ime djevojčice koja će se roditi za mjesec dana. Za sina sam znala jos u mladosti kako će se zvati a sad muž i ja muku mučimo s curom..
> U užem izboru su Stela, Iris i bilo je Eva, no kad sam otkrila da je to ime u prvih pet koja se trenutno daju bebama u HR postalo mi je bezveze. Zatim Eliza i Helena.. Meni se jako sviđa kombinacija dva imena tako da zaista nema još jedne u razredu/vrtiću i to mi lijepo zvuči. Npr Stela Helena, kako vam se to čini?


Ako se tebi sviđa, ok, ali da budem iskrena, meni zazvučalo kao Sveta Helena... a možda si već rodila i dala ime... u tom slučaju zanemari moj odgovor   :Grin:

----------


## Rebbeca

Meni je Helena jako lijepo ime... Dugo nisam čula ime Vinka...

----------


## sejla

Iako smo tek na početku trudnoće, počinjem maštati o imenima  :Heart:  
Kod odabira mi je važno i značenje imena, tako je i Ema dobila ime (od Emanuel=s nama Bog)
Nismo još puno pričali, ali uglavnom se mužu ne sviđaju moji prijedlozi...prije t smo nekako zajednički došli na Tena, to mi je lijepo i paše uz Ema (možda malo i previše?)
Inače mi je jako lijepo i Mila, slatko Lota, a posebno Teodora (značenje=Božji dar). Ali mislim da Teodora nema šanse kod mog muža. Vidjet ćemo, makar mi je trenutno neki osjećaj da bude dečkić, a onda sam u još većem problemu  :Laughing:  
Imate kakve prijedloge na razmatranje?  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Iako smo tek na početku trudnoće, počinjem maštati o imenima  
> Kod odabira mi je važno i značenje imena, tako je i Ema dobila ime (od Emanuel=s nama Bog)
> Nismo još puno pričali, ali uglavnom se mužu ne sviđaju moji prijedlozi...prije t smo nekako zajednički došli na Tena, to mi je lijepo i paše uz Ema (možda malo i previše?)
> Inače mi je jako lijepo i Mila, slatko Lota, a posebno Teodora (značenje=Božji dar). Ali mislim da Teodora nema šanse kod mog muža. Vidjet ćemo, makar mi je trenutno neki osjećaj da bude dečkić, a onda sam u još većem problemu  
> Imate kakve prijedloge na razmatranje?


Moj kolega je htio kćeri dati ime Teodora, pa žena nije pristala. Dijete je dobilo ime Tea, što je isto krasno (osim kratice za Teodoru, to je lijep cvijet - čajna ruža). 

Ako bude dečko, selit ćemo se na drugi topic.

----------


## fitnessgirl

A Lora? 
Ema i Lora ♡
Teodora mi je nekako pretvrdo... Mozda Dorotea?
Ema i Dorotea  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

Ja nosim frajerica <3 ali da je curica zvala bi se Eva.
Dvoumila sam se izmedju Karmen i Eva, pa je Eva pobjedila.

Eto, mozda se nekom svidi i budem malo od koristi  :Wink:

----------


## Anka91

Meni je puno ljepsa kombinacija Elena-Stela. Ali posto imamo jako dugacko prezime jadnom djetetu bi trebala cijela stranica da se potpise. Posto ja i dragi radimo na bebi ja stalno smisljam imena. Deckic bi definitivno bio Petar. A za curicu bi Aurora ili Luna to mi je prekrasno ali MM se neslaze on bi Miu

----------


## kismet

> Bok, voljela bih dobiti mišljenja za ime djevojčice koja će se roditi za mjesec dana. Za sina sam znala jos u mladosti kako će se zvati a sad muž i ja muku mučimo s curom..
> U užem izboru su Stela, Iris i bilo je Eva, no kad sam otkrila da je to ime u prvih pet koja se trenutno daju bebama u HR postalo mi je bezveze. Zatim Eliza i Helena.. Meni se jako sviđa kombinacija dva imena tako da zaista nema još jedne u razredu/vrtiću i to mi lijepo zvuči. Npr Stela Helena, kako vam se to čini?


I Helena i Eliza su divna imena. Ok je Stela Helena, i Stela zasebno, ali mislim da je nece puno njih oslovljati s dva imena ili ce dobiti nadimak.
Meni se svidja Kim, Anika, Luna, Bela, Sofia, ali ako ikad opet rodim kci biti ce Marie.

----------


## Ribica 1

> Ja nosim frajerica <3 ali da je curica zvala bi se Eva.
> Dvoumila sam se izmedju Karmen i Eva, pa je Eva pobjedila.
> 
> Eto, mozda se nekom svidi i budem malo od koristi


Znam curu koja se zove Eva Karmen. Meni su oba predivna. Da je kod nas bila cura to bi bila Karmen.

----------


## sejla

fitnessgirl, i Dorotea mi je lijepa verzija imena, zadržava isto značenje  :Heart:  Lora tako-tako.

Da, i Tea je lijepo, a tu se opet vraćam i na Tena  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

Moj popis ženskih imena za uži izbor  :Heart:  imam ih dosta, al kakve sam sreće moj i mužev popis se neće preklapati ni u jednom  :Laughing: 

Mila (=ona koja je draga)
Tena (=u svemu najbolja , grč. ljetovati, sjediti na suncu)
Dorotea (=Božji dar)
Teodora (=Božji dar)
Dora (=dar)
Matea (=Božji dar)
 Jana (=milost)
Manuela (=s nama Bog)
Lena / Elena (=sjaj, svjetlost)
Ines (=čistoća, svetost)
Iva (=Bog je milostiv)
Klara/Katja (=svjetla, čista)
Lara (=dražesna, vesela)
Veronika (=ona koja nosi pobjedu)
Zlata (=zlato)
Zora (=zora)

Koja vam se sviđaju i koja vam najbolje pašu uz Ema?

----------


## Peterlin

> Moj popis ženskih imena za uži izbor  imam ih dosta, al kakve sam sreće moj i mužev popis se neće preklapati ni u jednom 
> 
> Mila (=ona koja je draga)
> Tena (=u svemu najbolja , grč. ljetovati, sjediti na suncu)
> Dorotea (=Božji dar)
> Teodora (=Božji dar)
> Dora (=dar)
> Matea (=Božji dar)
>  Jana (=milost)
> ...


Jana  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Mila  :Heart: 


> Moj popis ženskih imena za uži izbor  imam ih dosta, al kakve sam sreće moj i mužev popis se neće preklapati ni u jednom 
> 
> Mila (=ona koja je draga)
> Tena (=u svemu najbolja , grč. ljetovati, sjediti na suncu)
> Dorotea (=Božji dar)
> Teodora (=Božji dar)
> Dora (=dar)
> Matea (=Božji dar)
>  Jana (=milost)
> ...

----------


## Mia_Lena

Lena

----------


## Viki88

Elena <3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bmaric

> Moj popis ženskih imena za uži izbor  imam ih dosta, al kakve sam sreće moj i mužev popis se neće preklapati ni u jednom 
> 
> Mila (=ona koja je draga)
> Tena (=u svemu najbolja , grč. ljetovati, sjediti na suncu)
> Dorotea (=Božji dar)
> Teodora (=Božji dar)
> Dora (=dar)
> Matea (=Božji dar)
>  Jana (=milost)
> ...


Draga, jeli ti cekas i drugu curicu???

Meni nekako sva pasu, osim ovih dugih.
Ja navijam za Matea.

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure! kad razmislim baš svaki od vaših prijedloga lijepo paše  :Heart:  Osobno sam trenutno u fazi imena Mila  :Zaljubljen: , makar mislim da ne bude prošlo kod mm. Imamo vremena  :Smile: 

bmaric draga, još neznamo, imam i mušku listu imena na stranici za dečke  :Smile:  pusa tebi i tvom malcu u buši  :Kiss:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Moj popis ženskih imena za uži izbor  imam ih dosta, al kakve sam sreće moj i mužev popis se neće preklapati ni u jednom 
> 
> Mila (=ona koja je draga)
> Tena (=u svemu najbolja , grč. ljetovati, sjediti na suncu)
> Dorotea (=Božji dar)
> Teodora (=Božji dar)
> Dora (=dar)
> Matea (=Božji dar)
>  Jana (=milost)
> ...


 Ema i Elena ♡
Ema i Mila  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Što izgleda bolje:
Charlotte Persephone
Charlotte Gabriella
Charlotte Mnemozina

Ne mislim sad na imena vulgaris, nego na spelling. Charlotte nikad neću pisati po vuku, pa sad... Ako odaberem neko udomaćeno ime, poput recimo Gabrijele, hoće li Charlotte Gabrijela izgledati gore nego Charlotte Gabriella ili je potpuno svejedno?

----------


## Vrijeska

Po meni hoće - ili obadva "po vuku" tj. u domaćoj verziji, ili obadva na stranom ... 

Ili treća opcija uz Charlotte uzeti neko ime koje se piše isto i na drugim jezicima (npr. Ela, Zara, Iris i sl.)

----------


## sejla

Meni je važno i prezime u odluci, pa tako ako je ono tipično domaće, onda meni osobno ne pašu strana imena (dupla slova i sl.)... ili barem da je neko univerzalno kako je i Vrijeska rekla. I slažem se da, ako su dva imena, bolje paše ako su ili oba strana ili oba domaća, kombinacija mi ne zvuči/izgleda baš...

----------


## Imogen

J**es prezime. Pardon my French.
Niti ću prezime mjenjati u neko izmišljeno, niti će otac morati mjenjati, niti ću Charlotte pisati po vuku. Tj., zašto bi netko radio pritisak na roditelje da odustanu od imena koje vole, jer imaju tipićno Hrvatsko prezime?
Da, upada u oči Charlotte Evangeline Kovačić (izmišljeno primjera radi). Tu se malo toga može učiniti. Ime biraš, prezime nasljeđuješ. Plus, kada sam zadnji put gledala, u hrvatskoj književnosti pišemo Jane Austen ili Emma Bovary. U nekoj drugoj književnosti pišu Džejn Ostin.

----------


## Imogen

Samo želim reći da je pisanje u originalu književno.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je važno i prezime u odluci, pa tako ako je ono tipično domaće, onda meni osobno ne pašu strana imena (dupla slova i sl.)... ili barem da je neko univerzalno kako je i Vrijeska rekla. I slažem se da, ako su dva imena, bolje paše ako su ili oba strana ili oba domaća, kombinacija mi ne zvuči/izgleda baš...


Upravo ovako smo i mi birali imena, da odgovaraju uz prezime. Nije zapravo bilo teško jer mm ima austrijsko prezime uz koje smo našli odgovarajuća imena koja su nam se svidjela. Nerijetko među starijim generacijama ima dobrih imena koja su super upotrebljiva i danas.

Kombinacija stranjskog imena i hr prezimena ne mora nužno biti loša, ali rijetke su dobre.

----------


## Ginger

mi biramo cetvrto zensko ime  :Grin: 
u biti, mm ce izabrati (dopustila sam mu, lol)
al ja mogu staviti veto, ako mi se bas jako ne svidja  :lool: 
sad cekam prijedloge

----------


## j-la

> mi biramo cetvrto zensko ime 
> u biti, mm ce izabrati (dopustila sam mu, lol)
> al ja mogu staviti veto, ako mi se bas jako ne svidja 
> sad cekam prijedloge


Je li potvrđena curka  :Very Happy: ?!

----------


## Ginger

> Je li potvrđena curka ?!


kaze dokica da je  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Jos ne znamo spol ali mi se jaako svidja ime - Liria.
Mm bi Lyria, iako je zapravo protiv jer ga podsjeca na jednoroga iz jednog crtica  :Laughing: 
Sto vi mislite?

----------


## Ginger

Liria
ja svom djetetu ne bih dala ime sa stranim slovima
al ak je vama to ok, onda svejedno

----------


## Narancica000

Meni nije ok, ne svidja mi se iako zivimo u zemlji gdje to nije strano slovo. Al bake iz Hrvatske nece znati unucino ime napisati  :lool:  
Salu na stranu, Liria mi je jako jako lijepo ime i ozbiljno ga razmatram, osim toga na listi za curice mi je i - Eva.

----------


## Peterlin

> mi biramo cetvrto zensko ime 
> u biti, mm ce izabrati (dopustila sam mu, lol)
> al ja mogu staviti veto, ako mi se bas jako ne svidja 
> sad cekam prijedloge


Svaka čast! Neće te muž razočarati...

----------


## Ginger

> Meni nije ok, ne svidja mi se iako zivimo u zemlji gdje to nije strano slovo. Al bake iz Hrvatske nece znati unucino ime napisati  
> Salu na stranu, Liria mi je jako jako lijepo ime i ozbiljno ga razmatram, osim toga na listi za curice mi je i - Eva.


haha
a ne znam, imate jos vremen
ovo drugo ime- meni najljepse zensko ime  :Smile: 


Peterlin  :Wink:

----------


## j-la

> kaze dokica da je


 :Heart:

----------


## sejla

Narancica, meni je Eva predivno  :Heart:  I isto bih dala ime Liria u varijanti bez -y.

Jooj baš mi fali biranje i ženskog imena, da barem nosim sad i curicu i dečka  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Ginger,

a da ti njemu preko kćeri sugeriraš neka tebi lijepa imena  :Wink: 

Čestitam na još jednoj kćerci!

----------


## Elly

> Kombinacija stranjskog imena i hr prezimena ne mora nužno biti loša, ali rijetke su dobre.


Ime i prezime moje curke tako lijepo klizi da se uopce ne primijeti "stranjsko" ime i "domace" prezime. Bas onako, glatko. Inicijali su joj ET, ali to ju zezamo mi, ne drugi.  :Grin:  

Ja pak imam rijetko ime i "stranjsko" prezime, i iako ide glatko, ipak ne klizi jer je dugacko i ime i prezime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ime i prezime moje curke tako lijepo klizi da se uopce ne primijeti "stranjsko" ime i "domace" prezime. Bas onako, glatko. Inicijali su joj ET, ali to ju zezamo mi, ne drugi.  
> 
> Ja pak imam rijetko ime i "stranjsko" prezime, i iako ide glatko, ipak ne klizi jer je dugacko i ime i prezime.


Pa da, ima cijela hrpa krasnih internacionalnih imena koja ne "deru usi" ni u jednom jeziku. Takvo je ime tvoje kceri, a i imena mojih sinova. 

Ja isto imam takvo ime koje je kratko i prepoznatljivo kao zensko ime u mnogim zemljama (iako se pise na razlicite nacine), ali imam i dva prezimena, od kojih je jedno sa ČĆ a drugo nije. Bilo mi je bedasto uzeti samo muzevo prezime kad sam se udavala u 37. godini  :Grin:  i vec imala lijep komad zivota iza sebe...

----------


## Nera

He, he... Kad sam bila trudnica MM je rekao da nema šanse da nam djeca budu Ivo i Ana. Mi imamo neobična imena i sva naša djeca imaju neobična.
Baš sam pročitala od Mani Gotovac: Snebivaš me. Naišla na 2 neobična i meni lijepa imena. Žensko Vjetra i muško Val. Trebalo mi dugo naviknuti se na Vjetra, al do kraja knjige mi se dopalo.  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

> Ja sam odabrala ime Mila za drugo dijete (pod uvjetom da bude žensko, jel) i već pilam muža s tim iako bi to trebalo biti tek za koju godinu


Ja svim svojim curkama često kažem Mila pa me pitaju kaj se tako zovu. Ne, al volim ih, mile su mi i drage i iako imaju divna imena, naprosto mi sklizne niz jezik Mila.

----------


## Imogen

> Meni nije ok, ne svidja mi se iako zivimo u zemlji gdje to nije strano slovo. Al bake iz Hrvatske nece znati unucino ime napisati  
> Salu na stranu, Liria mi je jako jako lijepo ime i ozbiljno ga razmatram, osim toga na listi za curice mi je i - Eva.


Živiš li u anglofonskoj zemlji? Kod njih je Eva - Iva.

----------


## Narancica000

> Živiš li u anglofonskoj zemlji? Kod njih je Eva - Iva.


Da, i to mi zapravo smeta! A tak je lijepo ime.  :durise:

----------


## Beti3

> Što izgleda bolje:
> Charlotte Persephone
> Charlotte Gabriella
> Charlotte Mnemozina
> 
> Ne mislim sad na imena vulgaris, nego na spelling. Charlotte nikad neću pisati po vuku, pa sad... Ako odaberem neko udomaćeno ime, poput recimo Gabrijele, hoće li Charlotte Gabrijela izgledati gore nego Charlotte Gabriella ili je potpuno svejedno?


Imam samo jedno duplo slovo u imenu i čitav život moram govoriti to na svim šalterima, u svim ambulantama...ma, svima, uvijek ispravljam. Pomišljala sam službeno izvaditi to slovo iz imena, ali smatram da ne smijem dirati u mamin izbor, pa ma kako davno se taj izbor dogodio. 
S jedne strane, volim svoje duplo slovo  :Smile:  , ali s druge...baš i ne. 

Tako ti savjetujem da dobro razmisliš prije nego daš djetetu tako komplicirano ime, da ne bi morala baš cijeli svoj život ispravljati ljude. A možda to njoj i neće smetati, tko zna. No, pitaj u Matičnom uredu ( ako živiš u Hrvatskoj) da li prihvaćaju takva imena, jer postoje neki propisi, ne znam najnovije. Uglavnom, ovo srednje bi trebalo proći svakog matičara. Za prvo i zadnje nisam sigurna.

Charlotte Gabriella definitivno je bolje, nego Ch. Gabrijela.

A što se tiče prezimena, moje je djevojačko baš pasalo, vrlo rijetko, strano. A udala sam se za prezime i sa č i ć, i tako...  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

> Ja svim svojim curkama često kažem Mila pa me pitaju kaj se tako zovu. Ne, al volim ih, mile su mi i drage i iako imaju divna imena, naprosto mi sklizne niz jezik Mila.




Tak i mene muž cijeli život zove Ljubica i mnogi misle da mi je to ime ❤️
Veeeeliki potpis na Beti3!!
Nemojte, molim vas, nemojte davati djeci imena koja nisu u skladu s našim jezikom, običajima, podnebljem...
Gabrijela? Ok, ali zašto Gabrielle?!?
Zašto dva, tri imena?
Što ako cura kad se uda doda još i muževo prezime?
Bit će ko Meksikanka i na ni jedan formular joj ta kobasica od imena neće stati.
Dok bu mala svi će ju zafrkavati i zvati npr. Gabi, a kad odraste pošizit će zbog stalnog slovkanja, ispravljanja i pogrešaka koje mogu i koštati.
Novaca i živaca.
Gotovo svakodnevno sam u toj situaciji.
Zato jer se mojoj mami dopalo nabrzinu ime neke glumice, a trebala sam se zvati Ana. Je, ali dva tjedna prije mog rođenja je rodila mamina prijateljica i dala maloj ime Ana. I sad moja mati nije htjela više da ja budem Ana pa je smislila vrhunsku glupost.
I na kraju me nitko ne zove tim imenom.
Ljudima je to prekomplicirano.
A ja sam se davno umorila objašnjavajuć.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boxica

> Imam samo jedno duplo slovo u imenu i čitav život moram govoriti to na svim šalterima, u svim ambulantama...ma, svima, uvijek ispravljam. Pomišljala sam službeno izvaditi to slovo iz imena, ali smatram da ne smijem dirati u mamin izbor, pa ma kako davno se taj izbor dogodio. 
> S jedne strane, volim svoje duplo slovo , ali s druge...baš i ne. 
> ...


mi imamo drugi problem...
moja Ela je s jednim L, a sirota svima to mora objašnjavati...  :Sad: 
prvo smo mi morali, a sad ona to nastavlja...

----------


## Nera

> mi imamo drugi problem...
> moja Ela je s jednim L, a sirota svima to mora objašnjavati... 
> prvo smo mi morali, a sad ona to nastavlja...


Nemam problema s 2 ista slova u imenu. Moje je neobično i rijetko, bar za grad gdje živim. Nikad mi nije bio problem ponavljati ga par puta jer mi je lijepo i baš ga volim.
MM ima problem jer ima rijetko i neobično ime koje u sebi ima R i L a oba slova ne izgovara pravilno. To je malo veći problem kad mora par puta ponoviti.
Djecu smo usrećili s rijetkim imenima. Odmah ih čuju pravilno jer su kratka, al se nekad iščuđavaju jer ne vjeruju što čuju.  :Laughing:

----------


## Elly

> mi imamo drugi problem...
> moja Ela je s jednim L, a sirota svima to mora objašnjavati... 
> prvo smo mi morali, a sad ona to nastavlja...


Frendica od moje curke, Camila - mama iz Kolumbije, tata Talijan. Jedno L.
No, otpocetka: tata je otisao i upisao "po svome", Camilla (mama se nije na to obazirala, tezak porod i u principu ju nije smetalo). 
Prodje 14 godina - curka sad uci spanjolski, pa je shvatila da tako napisano ime znaci "bolnicka nosila". Pa ju to sad smeta jer ju rodjaci kolumbijanci zafrkavaju.
Ode sa mamom promijeniti u Camila, tj. izbaci jedno L.
I sad ju profka iz talijanskog stalno zafrkava jer joj smeta u ortografiji sto toga jednoga slova L nema. ;-/ 

Eto... uvijek netko na kraju izvisi. Ovo mi je bilo svjeze, pa sam vam htjela prepricati.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Frendica od moje curke, Camila - mama iz Kolumbije, tata Talijan. Jedno L.
> No, otpocetka: tata je otisao i upisao "po svome", Camilla (mama se nije na to obazirala, tezak porod i u principu ju nije smetalo). 
> Prodje 14 godina - curka sad uci spanjolski, pa je shvatila da tako napisano ime znaci "bolnicka nosila". Pa ju to sad smeta jer ju rodjaci kolumbijanci zafrkavaju.
> Ode sa mamom promijeniti u Camila, tj. izbaci jedno L.
> I sad ju profka iz talijanskog stalno zafrkava jer joj smeta u ortografiji sto toga jednoga slova L nema. ;-/ 
> 
> Eto... uvijek netko na kraju izvisi. Ovo mi je bilo svjeze, pa sam vam htjela prepricati.


Pa to je razlog zašto ovo ime nije često kod nas, iako se tako ne piše, izgovara se kamila=deva  :Grin: 

Ne znam doslovce ni jednu žensku osobu iz okoline koja se tako zove. Muška varijanta mi je već više ok.

----------


## Elly

U Italiji je Camilla sasvim normalno, znacenje djevojka (etrurijsko podrijetlo). Nalazi se u Eneidi, u katolickom kalendaru takodjer. I tu je naglasak na LL, ne na prvi slog kao u hrvatskom jeziku. 

Ali eto, curku je radi kolumbijanskog podrijetla smetala ortografija, i sad se sa tom profkom nasla u problemu.

----------


## Rhiannon

Hello  :Smile:  Ja sam nova ovdje i nosim curku, vec sam na pola trudnoce i nemam pojma kako ce se zvati. Tako mi je tesko odabrati ime da ne mogu vjerovati. Inace imam vec jedno dijete i za njega sam tako lako odabrala ime, a sada... Ni jedno mi nije toliko posebno zazvonilo da sam pomislila: "Da, to je to!!" Takodjer mi je zao sto sam predlozila clanovima obitelji pa i prijateljima da ako imaju kakav prijedlog neka slobodno predloze (jer sada kada mi mama nesto predlaze nekako mi je zao odbit njene prijedloge, ali jednostavno mi nisu sjeli), svi predlazu, a neki se cak i uvrijede ako mi se njihov prijedlog ne svidja (npr. prijateljica). Nije da se opterecujem time previse, ali sada sma u fazi intenzivnog smisljanja imena i to su mi trenutacno jedine brige  :Smile:  Muz ima podosta razlicit ukus od mene tako da je i to vec problem.

----------


## nanimira

MOja druga kćer bi se zvala Dunja a muževa Luna  :Razz:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Hello  Ja sam nova ovdje i nosim curku, vec sam na pola trudnoce i nemam pojma kako ce se zvati. Tako mi je tesko odabrati ime da ne mogu vjerovati. Inace imam vec jedno dijete i za njega sam tako lako odabrala ime, a sada... Ni jedno mi nije toliko posebno zazvonilo da sam pomislila: "Da, to je to!!" Takodjer mi je zao sto sam predlozila clanovima obitelji pa i prijateljima da ako imaju kakav prijedlog neka slobodno predloze (jer sada kada mi mama nesto predlaze nekako mi je zao odbit njene prijedloge, ali jednostavno mi nisu sjeli), svi predlazu, a neki se cak i uvrijede ako mi se njihov prijedlog ne svidja (npr. prijateljica). Nije da se opterecujem time previse, ali sada sma u fazi intenzivnog smisljanja imena i to su mi trenutacno jedine brige  Muz ima podosta razlicit ukus od mene tako da je i to vec problem.


A kakva imena preferiras... tipa Ana, Iva,Marija, Katarina, ili  Tia, Una, Marla, Maris, Nola, Gala....

----------


## Imogen

Gillian - kako vi ovo ime izgovarate?

----------


## Narancica000

> Gillian - kako vi ovo ime izgovarate?


Đilian :D

----------


## Peterlin

Propusti kroz Google translate - imaš tamo izgovor, a možeš podesiti za razne jezike... (malo se zezam, malo ne...)

Osobno, ne bih dijete opteretila takvim imenom koje je u određenom jeziku teško za izgovor. Moji isto imaju strana (tj. međunarodna) imena, ali smo ih birali tako da nema dilema oko izgovora. 

Imaš takvih imena puno. Evo da nabrojim ono što mi prvo pada na pamet: Abela, Fabia, Vanda, Nives, Gala....

----------


## tangerina

> Hello  Ja sam nova ovdje i nosim curku, vec sam na pola trudnoce i nemam pojma kako ce se zvati. Tako mi je tesko odabrati ime da ne mogu vjerovati. Inace imam vec jedno dijete i za njega sam tako lako odabrala ime, a sada... Ni jedno mi nije toliko posebno zazvonilo da sam pomislila: "Da, to je to!!" Takodjer mi je zao sto sam predlozila clanovima obitelji pa i prijateljima da ako imaju kakav prijedlog neka slobodno predloze (jer sada kada mi mama nesto predlaze nekako mi je zao odbit njene prijedloge, ali jednostavno mi nisu sjeli), svi predlazu, a neki se cak i uvrijede ako mi se njihov prijedlog ne svidja (npr. prijateljica). Nije da se opterecujem time previse, ali sada sma u fazi intenzivnog smisljanja imena i to su mi trenutacno jedine brige  Muz ima podosta razlicit ukus od mene tako da je i to vec problem.


moj bi savjet bio: ni sa kim od prijatelja i obitelji ne pričati o imenima  :Grin: 
ni ono "mislim se između Ana i Ofelija"
jer će onda neko reći "joj, ne Ofelija, pa užas!", a nakon mjesec dana ti zaključiš da ti je to ime baš naj naj i onda imaš nelagodnu situaciju (jer nema šanse da ćeš zaboravit da je ta osoba to rekla, a neće ni ona)

kad ljude dovedeš pred gotovu stvar, reagiraju drugačije, čak i ako im se ne sviđa reći će u najgorem slučaju "wow baš zanimljivo"  :Grin:  a nakon mjesec dana se naviknu i na najčudnije ime

a ovdje lijepo kreni od prve stranice pa vidi leži li ti nešto

----------


## Nivana

Meni divno Nikolina, Nika, Lena , Sara, Nikol, Bruna, Tera

Sara ce biti za jednog dana ako bude  još jedna curka 

Pozz

----------


## Peterlin

Kolega s posla je ne tako davno dobio unuku - Anika  :Heart:

----------


## Imogen

Ta bi brzo postala Anka.  :Laughing:

----------


## maca papucarica

A Anka je poprilično egzotično i neuobičajeno ime u današnje vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

> moj bi savjet bio: ni sa kim od prijatelja i obitelji ne pričati o imenima 
> ni ono "mislim se između Ana i Ofelija"
> jer će onda neko reći "joj, ne Ofelija, pa užas!", a nakon mjesec dana ti zaključiš da ti je to ime baš naj naj i onda imaš nelagodnu situaciju (jer nema šanse da ćeš zaboravit da je ta osoba to rekla, a neće ni ona)


O da, jako se slažem! Moje dijete sad ima 14 mjeseci. Ima drugo ime, a ne ono koje smo u početku htjeli i to rekli rodbini. I teško mi je zaboraviti reakcije tipa "Odvratno", jer ih smatram prvoklasnim bezobrazlukom i miješanjem u tuđe probleme. Nisam imala, niti imam, ništa protiv toga da netko kaže "Ime je ok, ja ga ne bih izabrala" ili nešto u tom stilu, ali ovo baš ne zaboravljam. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kosjenka

> Kolega s posla je ne tako davno dobio unuku - Anika


predivno  :Smile: 
jedno iz užeg izbora u drugoj trudnoći. No je, pre slično je Ani i Anki.
Mada i dalje, Sofia i Leda  :Heart: 



> kad ljude dovedeš pred gotovu stvar, reagiraju drugačije, čak i ako im se ne sviđa reći će u najgorem slučaju "wow baš zanimljivo" a nakon mjesec dana se naviknu i na najčudnije ime


Bome, za ime mog drugorođenog neki ljudi, koji nam uopće nisu bitni u životu su si dali za pravo i dugo nakon poroda jako ružno komentirati i pitati se zašto smo mu pobogu dali takvo ime. Dok nisam rodila bilo je neće valjda.

----------


## Peterlin

Jao, Leda je baš krasno ime.... Kako mi to prije nije palo na pamet??? (ljubiteljica Krleže) 

* * *
Glede u svezi ružnih komentara - pišem ovo već ne znam koji put: mi smo odabrali mlađem sinu ime koje se mojoj svekrvi nije sviđalo, jer ju je podsjećalo na osobu koja se prema njoj ružno ponašala u mladosti (nekog bratovog prijatelja - nebitno). 

Nažalost, mi za to nismo znali na vrijeme, a kad je pokazala razočaranje odabirom imena, mi smo ostali pri svome i nije nam padalo na pamet išta mijenjati, iako je mm jako patio. Njegova mama nije htjela našeg sina zvati imenom do njegove treće godine. Zvala ga je Gumbek i mali i svakako...sve dok dijete jednom nije samo riješilo problem i reklo: Baka - moje ime nije mali ni Gumbek, ja sam E. Kraj priče! Pregrizla je "gomno" i od tada ga zove njegovim imenom. Izborio se za sebe. S druge strane, da je moja mama tako cirkusirala, ja ne bih čekala tri godine da dijete riješi problem. Ne bi mi lokot stajao na gub...(cenzura) ustima.

----------


## ivana.sky

mi smo se ovaj put odlucili za ime Karla  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> mi smo se ovaj put odlucili za ime Karla


 :Heart:

----------


## Imogen

Mišljenje o Demi i Megan. Megan se čita kako se piše.

----------


## Rhiannon

[QUOTE=fitnessgirl;2938062]A kakva imena preferiras... tipa Ana, Iva,Marija, Katarina, ili  Tia, Una, Marla, Maris, Nola, Gala....[/

Joj, pa ja tek sad vidim ovo. Svidjaju mi se zenstvena i njeznija imena, poput Isla, Lila, Ana. Ne volim preneobicna imena, ali opet, ni ona uobicajena. Lijepa su mi i Franka i Marta, ali zbog podneblja u kojem zivim mi ne pasu jer se nebi izgovarala kao kod nas. Marta jos i nekako, ali Franka ne. Ne znam, jos uvijek nemam pojma. Ali ovdje gdje sam sada Isla postaje sve popularnije, to mi se ne svidja, ,ali opet ne toliko da ne bih mozda odabrala to ime. Zelim biti sigurna, a ne da jednog dana pomislim, ah, trebala sam izabrati ipak ono drugo. Suprugu se svidja isto Lila i Isla (nikome drugome osim nama), obitelj je ocito sokirana, ali u zadnje vrijeme ne zele nista reci jer odabir je ionako na nama.
Lucy mi je slatko, ali ovdje precesto. Malo preuobicajeno za eng. govorno podrucje. Liv mi se svidja, ali ne i muzu.

----------


## Vlatk@

Saznali smo da nosim curicu. E sad, prva je Katja, a za drugu nemam blage veze.
Imam par imena koja se muzu ne sviđaju, njegova meni nisu ok, nemam pojma. Boli me glava. Do kad dijete moze bit bezimeno?  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Mjesec dana je rok.

----------


## MoMo

> Pa to je razlog zašto ovo ime nije često kod nas, iako se tako ne piše, izgovara se kamila=deva 
> 
> Ne znam doslovce ni jednu žensku osobu iz okoline koja se tako zove. Muška varijanta mi je već više ok.


sestra moje bake zvala se Camilla obje su rodjene u jednom malom BiH gradicu. ja nosim bakino ime i svima je neobicno i nekad cujem komentar kao bilo je sigurno zeznutno u malom gradu imati neobicno ime ali meni nije ja sam 3 u svojoj obiltelji sa mamine strane sa u malom gardu sa "neobicnim imenom" sve je to relativno

----------


## Rhiannon

Ja jos nemam pojma, da bar imam rok od mjesec dana, ali ovdje gdje zivim moram odmah u bolnici ispuniti papire. Vec me strasno zamara biranje imena, bas sam umorna...

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja jos nemam pojma, da bar imam rok od mjesec dana, ali ovdje gdje zivim moram odmah u bolnici ispuniti papire. Vec me strasno zamara biranje imena, bas sam umorna...


To je tako... ali kad jednom odabereš, ime će postati dio djeteta i sve ovo će pasti u zaborav. Samo će ti kliknuti... Sretno!

----------


## Beti3

> Ja jos nemam pojma, da bar imam rok od mjesec dana, ali ovdje gdje zivim moram odmah u bolnici ispuniti papire. Vec me strasno zamara biranje imena, bas sam umorna...


I ovdje gdje ja zivim se u bolnici ispunjava prijava za rodiliste, i kaze ime djeteta, no ima se vremena 30 dana ako si neodlucna. U tom roku treba pred sluzbenim licem odrediti ime i prezime djeteta ( i ime oca, ako majka nije u braku). U tom roku moze se i promijeniti ime receno u rodilistu. 
A mozda ti ime klikne tek kad vidis bebu, ne moras to unaprijed odluciti, ako ne mozes. Mom mladjem sinu smo dali ime tek nakon sto se rodio, po sportasu koji je taj dan dobio zlato, al' smo kreativni, hihi, ali ime je ok, rada ga nije bili puno, sada ima.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> I ovdje gdje ja zivim se u bolnici ispunjava prijava za rodiliste, i kaze ime djeteta, no ima se vremena 30 dana ako si neodlucna. U tom roku treba pred sluzbenim licem odrediti ime i prezime djeteta ( i ime oca, ako majka nije u braku). U tom roku moze se i promijeniti ime receno u rodilistu. 
> A mozda ti ime klikne tek kad vidis bebu, ne moras to unaprijed odluciti, ako ne mozes. Mom mladjem sinu smo dali ime tek nakon sto se rodio, po sportasu koji je taj dan dobio zlato, al' smo kreativni, hihi, ali ime je ok, rada ga nije bili puno, sada ima.


Ivano?! :D

----------


## Rhiannon

> To je tako... ali kad jednom odabereš, ime će postati dio djeteta i sve ovo će pasti u zaborav. Samo će ti kliknuti... Sretno!





> I ovdje gdje ja zivim se u bolnici ispunjava prijava za rodiliste, i kaze ime djeteta, no ima se vremena 30 dana ako si neodlucna. U tom roku treba pred sluzbenim licem odrediti ime i prezime djeteta ( i ime oca, ako majka nije u braku). U tom roku moze se i promijeniti ime receno u rodilistu. 
> A mozda ti ime klikne tek kad vidis bebu, ne moras to unaprijed odluciti, ako ne mozes. Mom mladjem sinu smo dali ime tek nakon sto se rodio, po sportasu koji je taj dan dobio zlato, al' smo kreativni, hihi, ali ime je ok, rada ga nije bili puno, sada ima.


Hvala vam. A valjda ce kliknuti. Vec smo nasli ime i onda se muz opet poceo neckati (nije mu sjelo na prvu), pa sad vis eni en razmisljam, nadam se da kad ugledamo bebu da cemo znati, ako do tad nesto ne smislimo.

----------


## Kaae

I kod mene se kao "mora" ispuniti papire u bolnici, ali ako ne zelis - ne moras. Ili mozes, a onda imas rok od 30 ili 60 dana za promjenu (zaboravila sam koji je tocno rok).

----------


## ma_tina

Mi cekamo curicu i nikako se dogovoriti oko imena.

Suzili smo izbor na ova dva. Mm zeli da bude Ariana, moj prijedlog je Amelie.

Koje vam se vise sviđa?  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi cekamo curicu i nikako se dogovoriti oko imena.
> 
> Suzili smo izbor na ova dva. Mm zeli da bude Ariana, moj prijedlog je Amelie.
> 
> Koje vam se vise sviđa?


Ariana bi bila moj izbor, ali nije to bitno - kad rodiš, vidjet ćete koje joj ime bolje odgovara.

----------


## Rhiannon

Odlucili smo se svi troje :D Stize nam Bianca!!!! Slatko nam je, zenstveno, njezno, lijepo znacenje, nije precesto... Bas sam sretna  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

I meni je lijepo Bianca!

----------


## Rhiannon

> I meni je lijepo Bianca!


Hvala Vlatka  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ondje gdje ja živim ne treba ispunjavati imena kad se rodi dijete se zove muško-žensko istog prezimena ko majka. I još jedna nebuloza s zadnjeg poroda, ležim na stolu i čekam carski, kad mi dođe jedna sestra Babica što li već i pita kojeg je spola dijete da se zna pripremiti koje boje fascikl da uzme, velim joj mene to nije bilo važno skoro 9mjeseci,nato je ona otvorila ormarić s jedne strane rozu, s druge strane plavi omoti, u pol sekunde može uzeti koji hoće.

----------


## m@m@

Nasa cura ce se zvati Rebeka <3

----------


## Vlatk@

Nama je zasad na prvom mjestu Maša. Starija je Katja, ona je i dala prijedlog (po crtiću, naravno), a i paše mi iz njeno ime.
Meni se baš jako sviđa, MM baš i ne, a ni okolina nije oduševljena...

----------


## Rhiannon

Masa je slatko. Bitno da se vama svidja, a mozda se i muz navikne. I pase uz Katju  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Nama je zasad na prvom mjestu Maša. Starija je Katja, ona je i dala prijedlog (po crtiću, naravno), a i paše mi iz njeno ime.
> Meni se baš jako sviđa, MM baš i ne, a ni okolina nije oduševljena...


znam jednu Mašu od 40+, uvijek mi je bila simpatična

----------


## Peterlin

> znam jednu Mašu od 40+, uvijek mi je bila simpatična


Da, da, bilo ih je u našoj generaciji isto. Crtić je možda neposredan razlog, ali ime je jako dobro. 

Inače, asocijacije na crtiće i knjige teško je izbjeći. Mog mlađeg sina uvijek su pitali (zbog lektire) gdje su mu detektivi, hehehe...

----------


## Imogen

Maša je preslatko. No, Zlata mi je bolje. Šteta što je teško naći srednje ime za Zlatu.

----------


## Imogen

Imena koja NE završavaju na -a, a čitaju se kako se pišu?

Tipa, Noemi, Ines, Iris, Megan, Amoret, itd... A da nisu izmišljena, mou biti i domaća i strana.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jessie, Noomi

----------


## lasica1234

Beatiz  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Imena koja NE završavaju na -a, a čitaju se kako se pišu?
> 
> Tipa, Noemi, Ines, Iris, Megan, Amoret, itd... A da nisu izmišljena, mou biti i domaća i strana.


Karmen, Nives, Dolores, Doris, Lauren, Rosamund

----------


## fitnessgirl

Maris!  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Imena koja NE završavaju na -a, a čitaju se kako se pišu?
> 
> Tipa, Noemi, Ines, Iris, Megan, Amoret, itd... A da nisu izmišljena, mou biti i domaća i strana.


Vidi mi potpis  :Grin:

----------


## tanja37

> Nasa cura ce se zvati Rebeka <3


I naša je Rebeka...snažno ime, kao i ona

----------


## jelena.O

> Vidi mi potpis


ima jedna cura tog imena u našem kvartu ili se samo igra u kvartu

----------


## annvilli

Nama je došla Eva.  :Smile: 

Dvoumili smo se između Eve i Astrid pa izabrali koje bolje paše uz ostala imena.

----------


## n.grace

> Nama je došla Eva. 
> 
> Dvoumili smo se između Eve i Astrid pa izabrali koje bolje paše uz ostala imena.


Eva je predivno ime!  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

Razmišljam o imenu za našu curicu. Htjela bih da bude domaće ime, klasika iz katoličkog kalendara. Kako sam ja Dalmatinka, dogovorili smo se da bude ime koje je ondje učestalo.
No, moji prijedlozi nisu naišli na odobravanje.
Pomozite s kojim prijedlogom, a da nije:
Lucija, Luca,
Cvita,
Marija,
Jelena,
Manda,
Ana...

----------


## Cathy

> Razmišljam o imenu za našu curicu. Htjela bih da bude domaće ime, klasika iz katoličkog kalendara. Kako sam ja Dalmatinka, dogovorili smo se da bude ime koje je ondje učestalo.
> No, moji prijedlozi nisu naišli na odobravanje.
> Pomozite s kojim prijedlogom, a da nije:
> Lucija, Luca,
> Cvita,
> Marija,
> Jelena,
> Manda,
> Ana...


Marta?

----------


## Mila majka

Jako lijepo, ali imamo vrlo blisku bebu Martu, moje malo kumče. 
Hvala na prijedlogu, Cathy!  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> Jako lijepo, ali imamo vrlo blisku bebu Martu, moje malo kumče. 
> Hvala na prijedlogu, Cathy!


Ja sam htjela za svoju kćer ime koje je moja kuma dala prije 10 godina svojoj kćeri. Pitala sam ju da li smijem koristiti to ime i odgovor je bio "da bi joj bilo drago" i da bi ju razveselilo. :Smile:

----------


## lunja

Margarita? Tonka, Kate, Mare, Kaja, Danica, Roza, Paul(in)a, Palma...

----------


## tangerina

Mirta
Mirna
Katja
Zorica
Senka
Marijeta
Marina
Martina
Helena
Mirjana
Sandra
Ivona
Dragana
Viktorija
Meri
Marinka
Kristina
Lenka
Anamarija


(nabrojala sam ti cijeli svoj dalmatinski ured i suradnike  :lool:  )

----------


## Kosjenka

> Razmišljam o imenu za našu curicu. Htjela bih da bude domaće ime, klasika iz katoličkog kalendara. Kako sam ja Dalmatinka, dogovorili smo se da bude ime koje je ondje učestalo.
> No, moji prijedlozi nisu naišli na odobravanje.
> Pomozite s kojim prijedlogom, a da nije:
> Lucija, Luca,
> Cvita,
> Marija,
> Jelena,
> Manda,
> Ana...


Maša
Jurka
Šimka 
Neva

----------


## tangerina

Antonija, Antonia, Tončika, Tončica, Antica, Antonela - različite varijante istog imena

i kako sam zaboravila: Iva

----------


## Peterlin

> Razmišljam o imenu za našu curicu. Htjela bih da bude domaće ime, klasika iz katoličkog kalendara. Kako sam ja Dalmatinka, dogovorili smo se da bude ime koje je ondje učestalo.
> No, moji prijedlozi nisu naišli na odobravanje.
> Pomozite s kojim prijedlogom, a da nije:
> Lucija, Luca,
> Cvita,
> Marija,
> Jelena,
> Manda,
> Ana...


Vinka
Ozana

----------


## Mila majka

Puno vam hvala svima!
Na kraju sam, Tangerina, iz tvoga uredskog popisa odabrala ime koje možda nije nešto posebno dalmatinsko, ali mi je prelijepo. A i dostupni popisi na netu kažu da u 2016. nije ni među prvih sto najpopularnijih, što mi je super. A nije ni najmanje ekscentrično, što mi je opet super.
Sad polako u dogovaranja i pregovaranja  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Moja curka je stara 17 dana i još nema ime  :Rolling Eyes: .

S prvim je bilo lako. MM je imao ime čim smo imali crtu na testu (i vjerojatno cijelo desetljece prije). Meni to ime nije bilo bas nesto, ali u 9 mjeseci nisam uspjela nametnuti drugo, pa je bilo to. Tad mi je bilo onak, al sad mi je bas dobro ime.

Drugo sam birala ja, MM-u bas nije sjelo, al valjda se naviknuo.

A trece... Ko bi ga izabrao kad nijedno ne popusta, a imamo razlicite ukuse. Cijelu trudnocu ljudi ispituju kako ce se zvati, ja govorim "ne znam". U jednom trenutku pocnem govoriti onih 5 imena oko kojih se vrtimo, pa naravno slusam komentare "necete valjda" koji mi strasno idu na jetra. A sve neka domaca imena, nista neuobicajeno.

I sad vec 17 dana, svaki dan, sms-ovi, viber, vocap, mesinger, samo pište i "jeste odabrali?". Pa onda sto prijedloga, a zasto ne biste ovo ili ono. Pa se nekima smilujem i kazem im zadnje 2-3 opcije o kojima razmisljamo. I onda mi govore koju bi oni odabrali i zasto je ta bolja. Pa mi mama salje poruku da je strina rekla da se njoj vise svidja to i to ime... Pa ono, dosadni su svi, ne kuzim kak ljudi to ne kuze  :Smile: .

Ne morate mi tipkat prijedloge, preletila sam ovih 50 stranica teme, necu vas pitati je l vam bolje ovo ili ono, idemo ju sljedeci tjedan prijaviti pa cemo do kraja radnog vremena maticnog ureda valjda odluciti  :Grin: .

Samo sam se htjela pozaliti kako me svi gnjave i kak su dosadni  :Cool: . Ono, odabrat cemo, imamo 30 dana, pustite nas.

Mislila sam da cu znati kad ju vidim. I gledam ju i gledam cijeli dan, i tako mi je slatka, al ne znam joj ime.  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Bubilo  :lool: 

baci im kost, bubni neko ludo ime pa se smij reakcijama

----------


## Peterlin

> Bubilo 
> 
> baci im kost, bubni neko ludo ime pa se smij reakcijama


Da, da... odlično: 

Kunigunda, Kleofa, Hedviga...

a ako hoće domaće - recimo Naranča

----------


## Peterlin

Da je moja bila cura, zvala bi se Erika ili Adela. Bilo je još dobrih ideja, ali tko bi to pamtio više...

----------


## Ginger

Kunugunda  :Laughing:

----------


## tangerina

bubilo, nasmija me  :lool: 
reci obitelji da će se zvati Roda  :lool: 


moj je prijedlog da fidget spinner odluči  :Grin:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Odlicna ideja tang! Bas ga neki dan deda kupio malcu. 

Ma rekla bi im tako nesto bedasto, al trudim se biti pristojna, iako bih najradije svasta napisala  :Wink: .

Javim cu vam kad odlucimo  :Wink: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Kunugunda


Pa imaš crkvu negdje  na Pohorju - sveta Kunigunda https://www.google.hr/search?q=sveta...iLst4ipdgJtPM:

----------


## Peterlin

Uostalom, zašto se ne bi zvala Fuma (sveta Eufemija iz Rovinja, hehehe)

No, no....dosta cirkusa...

----------


## Elly

Mi smo bacili kost, ako bude bio decko da ce bit Shlomo  :Grin: 
Nakon toga su nas bili prestali ispitivati  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

> Da, da... odlično: 
> 
> Kunigunda, Kleofa, Hedviga...
> 
> a ako hoće domaće - recimo Naranča


ovo je ko da bira moj buraz

----------


## jelena.O

> Moja curka je stara 17 dana i još nema ime .


ovo mi je najbolje, napose ako ste znali da je cura

sva sreća da imaš još 10-tak dana za gruntanje

----------


## mimsi

Joj Bubilo tak sam se dobro nasmijala....  :Smile: ))
Uh i nama su stalna pitanja išla na živce..jednostavno smo htjeli na miru sami odlučit. I onda smo isto tak bacili kost al je ispalo još gore jer je nekolicina ljudi to tak super "prihvatila" da je to postala glavna sprdnja. Kad god bi se spomenula beba, zvali bi ju tim imenom i sprdali se...užas! I onda im je moja mama očitala bukvicu...haha..kaže neće niko njenu unuku već sad sprdat..al njima nije bilo jasno u čem je problem, pa kao samo se šale..ma joj, uglavnom. Tad smo donijeli odluku o imenu i svima ga objavili pa su se s vremenom smirili. 
Katastrofa...uvijek ima bisera kak god da napraviš..

----------


## VeraM

Mi smo priopćili javnosti tek kad se rodila iako smo odlučili par mjeseci prije. Tj nagovorila sam mm na moj odabir. Došli u rodilište da nas vide i pita moja mama, dobro jel sad smijem znati kako mi se unuka zove. I odmah je svima leglo ime. Al me strah za drugo kojoj mm bira uz moje pravo veta jer sam ja prvoj odabrala po svom gustu.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> ovo mi je najbolje, napose ako ste znali da je cura
> 
> sva sreća da imaš još 10-tak dana za gruntanje


Pa joj Jelena, ko da me ne pratis na drugim temama, pa ne znas da ne znamo u koju cemo skolu upisati dijete, hocemo li kupiti kucu ili stan...  :psiholog:  :Grin:  :Laughing: 
Sva sreca da za neke stvari postoji rok.

Peterlin, super prijedlozi  :Wink: .
Neki dan je bio neki crtic i jedan lik je bio Grahorka, pa je mm poceo govoriti ljudima da cemo ju tako nazvati  :Rolling Eyes: .

Inace, nije ovo sprdanje, ali prijedlozi Peterlin su me podsjetiti na jedno od najneobicnijih imena koje sam cula posljednjih godina: Genoveva

----------


## Ginger

Bubilo, ma daj se ne opravdavaj....
moje dvije mladje kceri su ime dobile u radjaoni, kad smo ih ugledali  :Wink: 
imali smo uzi izbor, al odluka je pala na prvi pogled  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

ja sreća vrlo vjerovatno neću više rađati, jer da rodim žensko dijete bila bi u istom problemu.
 Toliko lijepih ženskih imena. Od prvog koji je Lucija trebao biti, pa drugi Sofija koju još nisam prežalila, sad su mi predivne Gita i Neva i savršeno bi oba pasala uz imena mojih sinova, svakih 6 mjeseci meni napamet padne super ime, a od trudnoće ni T, niti planiram jel.
S muškim imenima katastrofa, sve mi bezveze.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ginger, nisam se opravdavala, samo zezam Jelenu  :Wink:

----------


## aishwarya

Podsjetilo me to na prvu trudnoću kad je  muž govorilo okolo da će se cura zvat Aishwarya. već sam se i ja prepala da misli ozbiljno i da neće odustati ( začeta je u Indiji). I sad opet čekamo curu, a ime ćemo izvlačiti iz šešira, ne možemo se dogovoriti, a i djeca sudjeluju u izboru

----------


## Kanga

Moja će kćer kroz par tjedana napuniti 14 godina, ali još se živo sjećam kad su nas nazvali iz matičnog ureda da je moramo doći prijaviti - bilo je valjda prošlo onih 30 dana od rođenja  :Grin: . Još smo i cijelim putem do tamo vijećali o imenu, a kad smo stigli, uspjeli smo izdvojiti 4 u uži izbor. Nije više bilo vremena niti drugog načina - uzela sam olovku i napisala ta 4 svako na svoj papirić, a taman prije izvlačenja, sjetili smo se još jednog koje nam je bilo u igri još za prvo dijete (dok nismo saznali da je sin), a kasnije smo ga bili skroz zaboravili. Tako smo završili s 5 imena u bubnju. Izvukli smo to zadnje ubačeno  :lool: . Zadovoljna sam s imenom koje ima, iako ponekad zamišljam kako bi bilo lijepo i da smo izvukli neko drugo... A ona - ona je zahvalna svemiru što smo izvukli baš to ime, nema riječi kojima bi opisla koliko su joj ostala iz bubnja grozna  :Laughing: . Vjerojatno bi isto osjećala i da smo neko drugo izvukli  :Smile: .

----------


## tanja37

Eleonora

----------


## Peterlin

> Eleonora


Za Dalmaciju ok, ali da se u mom kraju (Podravina, a ni Međimurje i Zagorje nije iznimka) dijete tako nazove, začas bi ju prozvali "Nora"a to baš nije sjajno. U tim krajevima nora=luda; klasična rečenica je "dobiti noru pamet" ili "ponoreti" tako da Eleonora nije sretan izbor imena za sjever Hrvatske, hehehe...

----------


## biska

Peterlin, ja poznajem jednu Eleonoru iz Medimurja i nitko ju nije skratio na Nora, vec na Ela  :Smile: 
Jako lijepo ime  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, ja poznajem jednu Eleonoru iz Medimurja i nitko ju nije skratio na Nora, vec na Ela 
> Jako lijepo ime


A kaj misliš, koji je tome razlog?

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako vam se čini Maša?


> S muškim imenima katastrofa, sve mi bezveze.


Baš. Ja sam se propisno namučila. Bilo mi lakše rađat nego ime birat.

Edit: kad smo kod imena, Beyonce je imena svojih blizanaca zaštitila, a nisu nešto.

----------


## biska

I nas muce muska imena, nikako naci neko koje bi nam oboma sjelo  :Sad: 
A za curku ima puno lijepih opcija, a za sada nam vodi Una.
Evo, bas me pocela lupkati, kao da zna da o njoj pisem  :Smile:

----------


## biska

> A kaj misliš, koji je tome razlog?


Ma htjedoh reci da ju nitko ni iz zlobe ili zadirkivanja nije pokusao prekrstiti u Noru. Bar se nikad nije pozalila  :Wink:

----------


## Cathy

> Za Dalmaciju ok, ali da se u mom kraju (Podravina, a ni Međimurje i Zagorje nije iznimka) dijete tako nazove, začas bi ju prozvali "Nora"a to baš nije sjajno. U tim krajevima nora=luda; klasična rečenica je "dobiti noru pamet" ili "ponoreti" tako da Eleonora nije sretan izbor imena za sjever Hrvatske, hehehe...


Mi u školi baš imamo curicu koja se zove Nora. :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Uvuveve umububu osas https://youtu.be/fla-QobHzwg
 :lool:  :lool:  :lool:

----------


## tangerina

> Podsjetilo me to na prvu trudnoću kad je  muž govorilo okolo da će se cura zvat Aishwarya. već sam se i ja prepala da misli ozbiljno i da neće odustati ( začeta je u Indiji). I sad opet čekamo curu, a ime ćemo izvlačiti iz šešira, ne možemo se dogovoriti, a i djeca sudjeluju u izboru


i ja sam svojedobno digla pola foruma na noge jer sam shvatila muža ozbiljno kada je rekao da želi da nam se kći zove Artemis

Kanga, umirem na tvoju genijalnu priču  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

> Mi u školi baš imamo curicu koja se zove Nora.


I u L-ovoj vrtićkoj grupi je Nora 

Malac tupi da želi da se seka zove Stela. Ako bude curica, možda se i složimo, lijepo mi ime  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> I u L-ovoj vrtićkoj grupi je Nora 
> 
> Malac tupi da želi da se seka zove Stela. Ako bude curica, možda se i složimo, lijepo mi ime


Lijepo je i sada ih baš nema. :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

A inače su mi divna imena Lena, Helena, Jelena, te varijacije. 
Ali sa Stelom se i muž slaže.

Sad kad je opet dečko, onda nam je jedino ime s kojim smo složni Luka  :Laughing:

----------


## Mila majka

Prema vašim saznanjima s terena, ima li puno malih djevojčica koje se zovu Martina?
Prema statistikama koje sam našla na netu, čini se da baš nije popularno.
A meni se baš sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

> I u L-ovoj vrtićkoj grupi je Nora 
> 
> Malac tupi da želi da se seka zove Stela. Ako bude curica, možda se i složimo, lijepo mi ime


Stela je stvarno lijepo ime, i značenje je lijepo, nije ni precesto.

----------


## Imogen

> Prema vašim saznanjima s terena, ima li puno malih djevojčica koje se zovu Martina?
> Prema statistikama koje sam našla na netu, čini se da baš nije popularno.
> A meni se baš sviđa


Mislim da više ima mama koje se zovu Martina nego beba. Baš je dated, kao što bi Amerikanac rekao.

----------


## Imogen

Složila sam super kombinaciju sa imenom Zlata. Ne bi podijelila ime javno, jer će biti stvarno unikatno s srednjim imenom.

----------


## tangerina

točno, Martine, Marine i Ivane su mame  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

I Ane, Andreje, Sandre...  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Oko mene ima i curica Ana  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

Ana i Lucija su svevremenska ostala baš i nisu

----------


## tanja37

Kod nas u grupici imamo Marlu i Mei

----------


## Imogen

Marla kao Marlowe ili Marilyn?

----------


## Sara83

Eva <3

----------


## tanja37

> Marla kao Marlowe ili Marilyn?


Baš samo Marla...

----------


## Mila majka

I ja znam za jednu Marlu.
OK, dakle, potvrdile ste mi, ime Martina definitivno nije u trendu.  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> I ja znam za jednu Marlu.
> OK, dakle, potvrdile ste mi, ime Martina definitivno nije u trendu.


Radim u vrticu, jedna je Martina na cca 400 djece  :Wink:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Baš samo Marla...


Marla mi je super ime.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> I ja znam za jednu Marlu.
> OK, dakle, potvrdile ste mi, ime Martina definitivno nije u trendu.


Ali ne znači da će gro prijatelja tvoje djece imati to ime
Recimo moj klinac ima starinsko ime koje nisam dugo čula za klince, ali i njegova dva vršnjaka imaju isto ime, i sad se može desiti da sva trojica teoretski budu u istom razredu

----------


## Peterlin

> Ali ne znači da će gro prijatelja tvoje djece imati to ime
> Recimo moj klinac ima starinsko ime koje nisam dugo čula za klince, ali i njegova dva vršnjaka imaju isto ime, i sad se može desiti da sva trojica teoretski budu u istom razredu


Da, imena podliježu modi. Moj stariji je isto bio prvi u naselju, ali je i u osnovnoj i u glazbenoj školi imao imenjake. Moj E.uživa u činjenici da se rijetko tko zove kao on, iako se nađe...ali zapravo je puno važnije da roditelji budu zadovoljni odabirom, nego da li je u trendu, često, rijetko, obiteljsko ili kakvo god...

----------


## Peterlin

Marla je dobar odabir, iako se meni više sviđa oblik Marlena. Možda bi i Marlenu kasnije zvali Marla, pa nema veze.

----------


## Peterlin

Kako vam se sviđa ime Kolumbina? Može i Colombina...

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je Marla jbn super. Baš mi je to ime prejako. Nažalost, zd nije na to pristao pa smo dali ime koje ne zvuči nikako i još ljudi miješaju s jednim drugim sličnim imenom.

----------


## jelena.O

A da podijeliš to stransko ime žuta?

----------


## lunja

> Kako vam se sviđa ime Kolumbina? Može i Colombina...


ajoj, meni je masakr prva asocijacija...

----------


## emily

> Kako vam se sviđa ime Kolumbina? Može i Colombina...


mene asocira na konkubina
sori

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni cigarete.

----------


## Rominka

> Kako vam se sviđa ime Kolumbina? Može i Colombina...


panetone. Sori

----------


## Mila majka

> Kako vam se sviđa ime Kolumbina? Može i Colombina...


Uf, ne bih nikako. Ne bih davala imena koja su imena životinja, to je ptica, kako mi se čini.
A što se pisanja tiče, uvijek bih se više držala toga da se ime piše kao što se i čita, kako i je u našem jeziku.

----------


## Mila majka

> Da, imena podliježu modi. Moj stariji je isto bio prvi u naselju, ali je i u osnovnoj i u glazbenoj školi imao imenjake. Moj E.uživa u činjenici da se rijetko tko zove kao on, iako se nađe...ali zapravo je puno važnije da roditelji budu zadovoljni odabirom, nego da li je u trendu, često, rijetko, obiteljsko ili kakvo god...


Naravno, nama se ime jako sviđa, ali mi je definitivno plus što nije precesto. Ali je klasično, konvencionalno ime.

----------


## mama pticica

naša curka je jedina u HR i svi misle da je dečko kad pročitaju ... :Laughing:

----------


## Imogen

Mišljenje o imenu Selena ili o varijaciji Selina...

----------


## Vrci

Selena mi puno ljepse  :Smile:  znam jednu, i lijepo mi ime

----------


## Lili75

Msla pticica
Bas sam radoznala.jel moze na pp?  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

> Mišljenje o imenu Selena ili o varijaciji Selina...


Selena mi je puno ljepše.

----------


## newmom

Jucer sam citala nesto i naletila na jedno ime i bas mi se svidilo.

Evita 

 :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Jucer sam citala nesto i naletila na jedno ime i bas mi se svidilo.
> 
> Evita


Evita Peron

----------


## newmom

> Evita Peron


Ona je se zapravo zvala Maria Eva, ali su je od milja zvali Evita.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ona je se zapravo zvala Maria Eva, ali su je od milja zvali Evita.


Da. To je meni bila samo asocijacija. Ime je ok, zadovoljava sve kriterije koje ja imam - nije dugačko, nema slova s kukama i kvakama i prepoznatljivo je u svijetu kao žensko ime.

----------


## kitty

Naša curka će biti Gloria  :Smile:

----------


## my sofia

Evo i mojih prijedloga (možda nekome pomogne)
Sofia 
Brigita 
Tena
Tara
Lela 
Zejna
Melani 
Marta 
Leona

----------


## newmom

> Evo i mojih prijedloga (možda nekome pomogne)
> Sofia 
> Brigita 
> Tena
> Tara
> Lela 
> Zejna
> Melani 
> Marta 
> Leona


Marta
Leona

<3 <3

----------


## Libra

> Evo i mojih prijedloga (možda nekome pomogne)
> Sofia 
> Brigita 
> Tena
> Tara
> Lela 
> Zejna
> Melani 
> Marta 
> Leona


Sofia  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Libra

Nedavno sam cula Kasja i Julijana...mozda se nekome svidi.

----------


## Bluebella

u prošloj trudnoći sam nosila curicu, trebala se zvati Mila, no u 16tt sam ju izgubila. Ime Mila mi je i dalje predivno  :Heart: 
uglavnom svi su znali da mi se kćer trebala zvati i Mila i ponekad frendice u razgovoru nju zovu imenom, tipa. dok si bila trudna sa Milom.....
sad sam opet trudna i razmišljam si ako bude curica dali da toj curici dam ime Mila? ili je to malo glupo? 
imam i drugih imena za curicu, ali Mila mi je daleko iznad svih...

----------


## MikiMama

> naša curka je jedina u HR i svi misle da je dečko kad pročitaju ...


i ja sam znatiželjna  :Smile: 

a ja znam kontra-primjer, svi misle da je cura kad pročitaju ... morat ću na temu muških imena  :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

> Nedavno sam cula Kasja i Julijana...mozda se nekome svidi.


Julijana je moja prijateljica iz mladosti. Uvijek mi se sviđalo što je cijeli život koristila svoje puno ime, bez kraćenja.

----------


## Muma

> u prošloj trudnoći sam nosila curicu, trebala se zvati Mila, no u 16tt sam ju izgubila. Ime Mila mi je i dalje predivno 
> uglavnom svi su znali da mi se kćer trebala zvati i Mila i ponekad frendice u razgovoru nju zovu imenom, tipa. dok si bila trudna sa Milom.....
> sad sam opet trudna i razmišljam si ako bude curica dali da toj curici dam ime Mila? ili je to malo glupo? 
> imam i drugih imena za curicu, ali Mila mi je daleko iznad svih...


To moraš ti odlučiti (ps vrištim  :Klap: ). Nije glupo ako se ti tako osjećaš. Meni je bilo divno ime Maša, ali nije dolazilo u obzir jer mi je kuma izgubila Mašu. Dok s druge strane, neki dan je jedna cura rekla da bi najradije svoju drugu curicu nazvala istim imenom kao i curu koju je izgubila na porodu.... na tebi je. Tko su drugi da sude tvojim osjećajima.

----------


## MikiMama

U djetinjstvu sam upoznala Laticu. Lijepo ime i super joj je pristajalo ali sam se uvijek pitala kako bi zvučalo isto ime da cura nije tako lijepa, da je bucka i sl...

----------


## milasova8

> u prošloj trudnoći sam nosila curicu, trebala se zvati Mila, no u 16tt sam ju izgubila. Ime Mila mi je i dalje predivno 
> uglavnom svi su znali da mi se kćer trebala zvati i Mila i ponekad frendice u razgovoru nju zovu imenom, tipa. dok si bila trudna sa Milom.....
> sad sam opet trudna i razmišljam si ako bude curica dali da toj curici dam ime Mila? ili je to malo glupo? 
> imam i drugih imena za curicu, ali Mila mi je daleko iznad svih...


Moja prijateljica je izgubila curicu u 8 mj.trudnoce.
Dvije godine nakon rodila zdravu curku i nazvala istim imenom kao sto je nazvala prvu.
Rekla je da drugacije nebi mogla..
Sve ovisi kako se vi nosite s tim i jel si ok s tim da se zovu isto..

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala cure na mišljenju  :Heart: 
nisam još nikoga pitala šta misli o tome, još je jako rano, ali u srcu mi je to ime, pa što se ne bi ova curica (ako je curica) zvala Mila u spomen na svoju seku.

----------


## Rebbeca

Sofia, Leticija i Rebecca su mi jako lijepa, i Karla mi se sviđa...
Dugo nisam čula a bila su ( davno ) dosta popularna: Katarina, Kristina, Monika, Mirjana, Zrinka, Tanja

----------


## Beti3

> Hvala cure na mišljenju 
> nisam još nikoga pitala šta misli o tome, još je jako rano, ali u srcu mi je to ime, pa što se ne bi ova curica (ako je curica) zvala Mila u spomen na svoju seku.


Moja je prva curica umrla na porodu i njeno ime ni u snu ne bih dala drugoj curici. A pogotovo ne u spomen. To, po mom misljenju nikako nije fer prema drugoj kceri, koja je jedinstveno, novo bice, a ne spomen na stariju sestru.
No, tako mislim i tako sam ja napravila, nije to pravilo za svih. Imam jos jednu kcer nakon nje.

----------


## Bluebella

> Moja je prva curica umrla na porodu i njeno ime ni u snu ne bih dala drugoj curici. A pogotovo ne u spomen. To, po mom misljenju nikako nije fer prema drugoj kceri, koja je jedinstveno, novo bice, a ne spomen na stariju sestru.
> No, tako mislim i tako sam ja napravila, nije to pravilo za svih. Imam jos jednu kcer nakon nje.


hvala ti Beti na tvom iskustvu, pogotovo što je iz prve ruke. 
kao majka bi se grozno osjećala da mi netko ovako nešto kaže u lice nakon što rodim i dam npr. toj curici ime koje je zapravo pripadalo njenoj seki.
zapravo me najviše muči ta "nedovršena priča" i što bi bilo kad bi bilo i gdje bi bili sad i slična pitanja i misli.... ali to valjda mora ostati tako, ovo je sad nova "priča" koja mora ići svojim tokom.
imam još vremena da posložim kockice....

----------


## Beti3

> zapravo me najviše muči ta "nedovršena priča" i što bi bilo kad bi bilo i gdje bi bili sad i slična pitanja i misli.... ali to valjda mora ostati tako, ovo je sad nova "priča" koja mora ići svojim tokom.
> imam još vremena da posložim kockice....


"Nedovršena priča" je moj život. Nikakav protok vremena nije učinio da se prestanem pitati " kako bi bilo da je bilo". Jednostavno živiš s tim, privikneš se na svoju "nedovršenu priču", može se to, a nekako je i fer prema tom djetetu, misliti ponekad "kako bi bilo da je bilo".

Sama ćeš odlučiti koje ime paše tvojoj curici kad ju uzmeš u naručje, najljepši osjećaj na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## roman972

> Moja prijateljica je izgubila curicu u 8 mj.trudnoce.
> Dvije godine nakon rodila zdravu curku i nazvala istim imenom kao sto je nazvala prvu.
> Rekla je da drugacije ne bi mogla..
> Sve ovisi kako se vi nosite s tim i jel si ok s tim da se zovu isto..


Isto ovako kod mene.

Dali smo ime koje bi dobilo prethodno dijete da je preživjelo. To nam je došlo prirodno, nismo ni pomišljali na neko drugo. Ime nam je bilo i ostalo lijepo. Zadovoljni smo s tom odlukom, također i dijete (sada već veliko).

----------


## Peterlin

> Isto ovako kod mene.
> 
> Dali smo ime koje bi dobilo prethodno dijete da je preživjelo. To nam je došlo prirodno, nismo ni pomišljali na neko drugo. Ime nam je bilo i ostalo lijepo. Zadovoljni smo s tom odlukom, također i dijete (sada već veliko).


Meni se isto sviđa ovaj princip, ali odluka je na roditeljima. Oni su jedini koji mogu odlučiti što im je najbolje rješenje.

Druga stvar bi bila da je prvo dijete živjelo neko vrijeme i imalo to ime...ali ako dijete nikad nije ni dobilo to ime, zašto ne???

----------


## Imogen

Ima li tko ideju za imena koja se čitaju kako se pišu, a da su internacionalna? Tipa Nora, Helena, Valentina, Matilda...

----------


## jelena.O

Petra

----------


## Imogen

Možda uzmem u obzir Petru, ima li tko dalje drugih prijedloga... Važno mi je da budu internacionalna.

----------


## jelena.O

A moje ime?

----------


## Muma

> Meni se isto sviđa ovaj princip, ali odluka je na roditeljima. Oni su jedini koji mogu odlučiti što im je najbolje rješenje.
> 
> Druga stvar bi bila da je prvo dijete živjelo neko vrijeme i imalo to ime...ali ako dijete nikad nije ni dobilo to ime, zašto ne???


A sad je tu možda ona škakljiva "granica" - ako pokopaš to dijete, daš mu i ime, zar ne? Ovisi o kojoj fazi trudnoće je riječ...15tt...39tt... Ali na kraju, opet, stvar je na roditeljevoj odluci.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ima li tko ideju za imena koja se čitaju kako se pišu, a da su internacionalna? Tipa Nora, Helena, Valentina, Matilda...


Ines, Nives, Karmen, Dolores, Erika, Adela, Vesna, Astrid, Elis, Barbara.... ima ih puno.

----------


## Bluebella

> A sad je tu možda ona škakljiva "granica" - ako pokopaš to dijete, daš mu i ime, zar ne? Ovisi o kojoj fazi trudnoće je riječ...15tt...39tt... Ali na kraju, opet, stvar je na roditeljevoj odluci.


Slažem se s ovim.
Moja Mila je bila Mila 4 dana, jer toliko je dana proslo od kad sam saznala da nosim curicu i odlučila se za to ime pa do gubitka.
No, svejedno, mislim da cu ipak izabrati neko drugo ime ako je i ova beba curica, mozda ubacim ime Mila kao srednje ime, npr. lijepo mi je ime Lena, pa bude Lena Mila "prezime".

----------


## tangerina

Za IMogen: Laura, Sofia, Lana, Ana, Anja, Lea, Mia, Ema, Karmen, Rita, Luna, Kristina

----------


## miuta821

Meni je ljepo MATEA 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Eci

Uh, nikako da se odlucimo. Htjela bih da se ime sviđa svim ukucanima a to je malo neizvedivo. Htjeli bi kratko i da nije precesto. Stariji su Ira, Erik i Vito. Muz bi Lana ili Iva- precesto. Kcer bi Tessa- muzu se ne sviđa. Meni se sviđa Luna ili Stela, njima se ne sviđa. 
Ideje?

----------


## Vrijeska

Ira i Aria  :Smile: 
Ira i Rina

----------


## emily

Anja
Maja
Vida
Ela
Nina

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da Iva nije jako često. Barem koliko se meni čini u zadnje vrijeme. Kod nas ima jako puno Lani i Ema sad

Luna mi je lijepo, ali još mi ljepše Lena. Stela bude moja  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Uh, nikako da se odlucimo. Htjela bih da se ime sviđa svim ukucanima a to je malo neizvedivo. Htjeli bi kratko i da nije precesto. Stariji su Ira, Erik i Vito. Muz bi Lana ili Iva- precesto. Kcer bi Tessa- muzu se ne sviđa. Meni se sviđa Luna ili Stela, njima se ne sviđa. 
> Ideje?


Sara
Dea ili Tea
Lada
Ida

----------


## jelena.O

Ines, Nives, Neva,Ida, Ina, Sanja ( gotovo ih nma više), Anka, Ana,Stela,  Nora ( jako često recimo u mojem kvartu), Dora, Tena, Magda;Lena,Vita, Lana,Mara, Mira;Luna,Irena

najviše klinki ima ime Iva, Ena, Ema, Mia

općenito mi se imena s duplim slovima ne sviđaju bar ne meni

----------


## Peterlin

> Ines, Nives, Neva,Ida, Ina, *Sanja* ( gotovo ih nma više), Anka, Ana,Stela,  Nora ( jako često recimo u mojem kvartu), Dora, Tena, Magda;Lena,Vita, Lana,Mara, Mira;Luna,Irena
> 
> najviše klinki ima ime Iva, Ena, Ema, Mia
> 
> općenito mi se imena s duplim slovima ne sviđaju bar ne meni


A Sonja ?

----------


## Eci

Joj Lena mi je lijepo, predloziti cu ekipi. 
Vrci - Stela mi je prekrasno, na zalost mm-a podsjeca na pivu. Rina je pekara preko puta moje kuce

----------


## Eci

Sonja mi je najfrendica  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Uh, nikako da se odlucimo. Htjela bih da se ime sviđa svim ukucanima a to je malo neizvedivo. Htjeli bi kratko i da nije precesto. Stariji su Ira, Erik i Vito. Muz bi Lana ili Iva- precesto. Kcer bi Tessa- muzu se ne sviđa. Meni se sviđa Luna ili Stela, njima se ne sviđa. 
> Ideje?


Nera
Tara
Tisa


Mi jos nismo ni naceli tu temu ☺. Tjesim se da imamo vremena.

----------


## jelena.O

Sonja je trebo bit moj najmanji da je bio cura

Iskra

----------


## Peterlin

> Sonja mi je najfrendica


I meni, hehehe...

----------


## Ginger

Eva  :Smile:

----------


## myrina

Mila, Anja, Lorena

----------


## Peterlin

Asja

----------


## jelena.O

Ozana, Žana

----------


## ana-blizanci

Sara  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Dunja, Tanja, hana

----------


## ellica

Neva i Lota su bili moji favoriti za zensko.
Na kraju je Tena.
Svidalo mi se jos i Iva,Toma,Iris.

----------


## Peterlin

Franka

----------


## jelena.O

Rita je sestra od Lune

----------


## Imogen

Kako vam se čini ime Kallisto? To je verzija najbliža starogrčkoj superlativu za riječ lijep - Kalos - Kallisto, lijep - najljepši/najljepša.... Koja se vama verzija tog imena najviše sviđa - Kalista, Callisto ili Kallisto?

----------


## jelena.O

Jel ti tražiš žensko ili muško ime? Gdi ti živiš u Švedskoj?

----------


## n.grace

> Uh, nikako da se odlucimo. Htjela bih da se ime sviđa svim ukucanima a to je malo neizvedivo. Htjeli bi kratko i da nije precesto. Stariji su Ira, Erik i Vito. Muz bi Lana ili Iva- precesto. Kcer bi Tessa- muzu se ne sviđa. Meni se sviđa Luna ili Stela, njima se ne sviđa. 
> Ideje?


Alma
Tena
Mia
Zoja
Kaja 
Maša
Lea
Lara
Lili
Luna

edit - sad vidim da im se ne sviđa Luna  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

meni je i Katja prekrasno ime i mislim da ide uz imena tvoje djece  :Smile: 
i Leda

----------


## Imogen

> Jel ti tražiš žensko ili muško ime? Gdi ti živiš u Švedskoj?


Žensko ime tražim.
Odakle ti ideja da živim u Švedskoj? Ne živim u Švedskoj, ali zar bi to trebalo biti važno?

----------


## Vrijeska

Kalista. Hm? A što ako dijet, jednog dana djevojka i ne bude baš najljepša? 
Ja sam izbjegavala takva imena koja imaju značenje neke osobine ili fizičkog izgleda , npr. Divna, Mirna, Nera...

----------


## jelena.O

> meni je i Katja prekrasno ime i mislim da ide uz imena tvoje djece 
> i Leda


Tara, sara,

----------


## Imogen

> Kalista. Hm? A što ako dijet, jednog dana djevojka i ne bude baš najljepša? 
> Ja sam izbjegavala takva imena koja imaju značenje neke osobine ili fizičkog izgleda , npr. Divna, Mirna, Nera...


Je li svaka Kristina vjernica? Znam da možda neče biti najljepša, to je jednostavno u oku promatrača. IMO, velika većina žena izgleda baš lijepo, ili barem pristojno, tako da je potrebno puno više peha da bude baš grda.

----------


## jelena.O

A zašto tako neobično ime, zašto ne neko koje postoji tu ili tam gdi zivis

----------


## MikiMama

Jučer sam se srela s imenom Domenika.
Nije kratko, ali mi je tako dobro zazvučalo da mi je cijeli dan u uhu

----------


## jelena.O

Jedna mama čija curka ide s mojom u razred se zove tak, a ima i bratića Dominika.

----------


## Jadranka

> Jučer sam se srela s imenom Domenika.
> Nije kratko, ali mi je tako dobro zazvučalo da mi je cijeli dan u uhu


Bas je zvucno - i meni se svidja.

----------


## Sathya

Moj izbor za curicu su imena 
Izidora, Teodora ili Eleonora
Sada je došao trend kratkih imena, ali meni se baš sviđaju duga. Više si imam problema smisliti ime za dečka ako bude.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Moj izbor za curicu su imena 
> Izidora, Teodora ili Eleonora
> Sada je došao trend kratkih imena, ali meni se baš sviđaju duga. Više si imam problema smisliti ime za dečka ako bude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Offt. Od ova tri imena dva su sasvim upotrebljiva i za dječake - Izidor i Teodor. I baš su odlična imena, za djevojčicu (ženu) i dječaka (muškarca). Ne preraste ih se.

----------


## Beti3

I meni su divna. Da je najmladja bila decko, bila bi Teodor.

----------


## jelena.O

> Offt. Od ova tri imena dva su sasvim upotrebljiva i za dječake - Izidor i Teodor. I baš su odlična imena, za djevojčicu (ženu) i dječaka (muškarca). Ne preraste ih se.


a koje ime se preraste osim Željkice i slično?

----------


## Jurana

> Jučer sam se srela s imenom Domenika.
> Nije kratko, ali mi je tako dobro zazvučalo da mi je cijeli dan u uhu


Moja baka se zvala Domenica, ali samo za talijanske okupacije. Inače se zvala Nediljka, ali ni tako je nisu zvali.

----------


## Peterlin

> a koje ime se preraste osim Željkice i slično?


Svi deminutivi, a bome i mnoga imena iz sapunica...točno po imenu znaš iz koje serije (godine) je osoba...

----------


## jelena.O

gle i naše forumašice imaju dost imena po sapunicama, a neke i po svecima.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Uh, nikako da se odlucimo. Htjela bih da se ime sviđa svim ukucanima a to je malo neizvedivo. Htjeli bi kratko i da nije precesto. Stariji su Ira, Erik i Vito. Muz bi Lana ili Iva- precesto. Kcer bi Tessa- muzu se ne sviđa. Meni se sviđa Luna ili Stela, njima se ne sviđa. 
> Ideje?


Iva cak sad i nije precesto - radim u vrticu pa znam  :Wink:  nije preslicno Iva i Ira?
Cesto je Lana, Nika, Mia, Lucija...
S obzirom da sva 3 imena djece imaju slovo I, mozda je red i da cetvrto ima? :D 
Kako ti se svida Mila? Lina/Tina/Mina, Nisa, Rita?

----------


## Peterlin

> Iva cak sad i nije precesto - radim u vrticu pa znam  nije preslicno Iva i Ira?
> Cesto je Lana, Nika, Mia, Lucija...
> S obzirom da sva 3 imena djece imaju slovo I, mozda je red i da cetvrto ima? :D 
> Kako ti se svida Mila? Lina/Tina/Mina, Nisa, Rita?


Kad smo kod kratkih imena, kaže kolegica da njezina snaha čeka unuku - starije dijete joj je odabralo ime Kim i za sada nema odstupanja, iako su roditelji imali nešto drugo na pameti. Imaju još vremena, ali nekako mi se čini da se privikavaju...

Htjela sam reći - stariju djecu stvarno treba uključiti u odabir imena. Na taj način izrone ideje koje su izvan roditeljskog vidokruga, a baš su dobra. Na sličan način je dijete moje poznanice dobilo ime Klara - baš mi se čini dobro. Kolega je kćeri dao ime Marta, a drugi kolega mu je prigovarao da je to ime za babe, pa smo ga baš dobro izgrdili jer je ime savršeno. Uostalom i ja ću jednom biti baba, kao i svi mi... I to dijete koje se treba roditi će jednog dana biti baba. I treba dobiti ime koje je za cijeli život.

----------


## Vrci

I nama je malac nasao ime za seku. Jako nam se svidjelo, a ne bih ga se uopce sjetila da on nije spomenuo

----------


## Eci

Vrci ajde reci ime? Mi smo sada na Nika i mislim da ce tako i ostati iako se kceri ne sviđa , odnosno kaze da je obicno.

----------


## Vrci

Stela

Doduse zivira me sto neki pitaju jel budu dva L, al ne dam se :D

----------


## Eci

Stela mi je jako lijepo. Na zalost mm-u se ne sviđa. I meni je bolje sa jednim l.

----------


## jelena.O

> Stela
> 
> Doduse zivira me sto neki pitaju jel budu dva L, al ne dam se :D


Bravo, ne daj se!

----------


## Vrci

A da nije Stela meni su divna imena Lena, Eva, Ema (al ih ima puno sad), Helena i Jelena, od duljih Katarina

----------


## jelena.O

Mali klinac ima i emu, evu, lanu, Laru, lenu u razredu, usto dva roka, dva karla, dva stjepana

----------


## Beti3

Anka, divno ime, a danas se ni jedna djevojcica tako ne zove.

----------


## Bluebella

Nama stize mala curica ❤️ nifty potvrdio

Dragom se sviđa ime Niki, a meni Lena i Erika.

Vec vidim da ce biti borba  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

Dunja, Olivera, Tena  :Smile: 
Ako budem imala jos jednu curu, ovo su favoriti, a Dunja je broj jedan...

----------


## kismet

> Kad smo kod kratkih imena, kaže kolegica da njezina snaha čeka unuku - starije dijete joj je odabralo ime Kim i za sada nema odstupanja, iako su roditelji imali nešto drugo na pameti. Imaju još vremena, ali nekako mi se čini da se privikavaju...
> 
> Htjela sam reći - stariju djecu stvarno treba uključiti u odabir imena. Na taj način izrone ideje koje su izvan roditeljskog vidokruga, a baš su dobra. Na sličan način je dijete moje poznanice dobilo ime Klara - baš mi se čini dobro. Kolega je kćeri dao ime Marta, a drugi kolega mu je prigovarao da je to ime za babe, pa smo ga baš dobro izgrdili jer je ime savršeno. Uostalom i ja ću jednom biti baba, kao i svi mi... I to dijete koje se treba roditi će jednog dana biti baba. I treba dobiti ime koje je za cijeli život.


Marta je divno, ime mocno znacenje  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Kolega dobio curu Janu, mada sam bila uvjerena da će dobit dečka.
Još jedan čeka dečka

----------


## Imogen

Koje ime vam je ljepše of ova tri?
Rosabel, Rosabelle ili Rosabella

----------


## ki ki

Zadnje

----------


## jelena.O

A zar nisu ljepša imena bez duplih slova

----------


## Beti3

> Koje ime vam je ljepše of ova tri?
> Rosabel, Rosabelle ili Rosabella


Rosabella. Tako lijepo. 
I ja živim čitav život s duplim slovom  :Smile:  nekad je komplicirano kad moraš objašnjavati to duplo slovo, ali neka ga.

----------


## Vrci

A sad nema pravila vise. Moja ima ime koje moze imati dva slova, a ona nema. I svaki puta moramo pojasniti da je jedno slovo jer su svi vec navikli pitati

----------


## n.grace

ja isto nisam za dupla slova u imenu, čini mi se kao nepotrebno kompliciranje.

----------


## Peterlin

> ja isto nisam za dupla slova u imenu, čini mi se kao nepotrebno kompliciranje.


X

Bilo bi drugačije da smo štajaznam porijeklom Talijani, pa bi mi odabir imena s duplim slovima bio način da pokažem nacionalnu pripadnost. 

Iz istog razloga moja djeca imaju imena bez slova s kvačicama, koja su jednako prepoznatljiva i obična u hrvatskom i njemačkom govornom području (da idu uz takvo prezime i obiteljsku povijest).

----------


## marla-s

> Iz istog razloga moja djeca imaju imena bez slova s kvačicama, koja su jednako prepoznatljiva i obična u hrvatskom i njemačkom govornom području (da idu uz takvo prezime i obiteljsku povijest).


I ja sam na ovo gledala kod imena, ali su nam zato prezimena (imamo ih 2) puna č, ć, cak i dž  :D

----------


## Vrci

Tako i kod nas, imena koja se svuda mogu izgovoriti (mala bez duplih slova iako tako moze, ali ja se drzim onog, zivimo u hrv,i tu je jedno slovo). Ali u prezimenu kvacice i rt kombinacija,pa ljudi vani ionak lome jezik

----------


## Peterlin

Da, ima takvih imena...

Emilija / Emilia / Emiliy / Emilie / Emelie ... pa sad ti budi pametan...

----------


## Lili75

> I ja sam na ovo gledala kod imena, ali su nam zato prezimena (imamo ih 2) puna č, ć, cak i dž  :D


znam.jedno prezime koje mi muke zadaje zbog varijacija nekad ima.g a nekad k nekad umjesto dž zna stajat č.
Npr Tufegčić
Tufekčić
Tufegdžić
Tufekdžić
Izludim kad pišem dopise pa provjeravam koja varijanta. Imam 2-3 kolega s tim prezimenom.

----------


## Jurana

Pa nisam znala da radiš u Zagrebačkom holdingu?!

----------


## Lili75

> Pa nisam znala da radiš u Zagrebačkom holdingu?!


Ne radim otkud ti to  :Grin:  šta tamo ima tih prezimena? Ima ih svugdje.

----------


## Jurana

Ne, nego kažu da su tamo ljudi istih prezimena (rođačka linija).

----------


## Lili75

> Ne, nego kažu da su tamo ljudi istih prezimena (rođačka linija).


Koliko znam to prezime nema hercegovačko podrijetlo tako da ti teorija ne drži baš vodu  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Više bosansko ako ima puno dž

----------


## vira

flopica said:

Elena - profinjeno, aristokratsko
 Enea - kao da je sastavljeno od više imena, nekako mi nije puno, nego uprazno zvuči kad se izgovori 

Flopica,  slažem se.. .i meni je Elena prekrasno ime, elegantno, nježno, za princezu.. nema mi ljepšega!! I mužu se sviđa naj naj!!

Stiže princeza Elena  :Smile: ))))

Helena mi se ne sviđa radi potenijalnog nadimka HELLAA (tako zovu "od milja" našu susjedu Helenu, HELa, i to mi baš para uši)...

----------


## vira

Elena - sviđa li vam se ime?

----------


## jelena.O

Lijepo a ne bojiš se da će tvoju zvati Ela?

----------


## Peterlin

> Lijepo a ne bojiš se da će tvoju zvati Ela?


Pa da baš tako i bude? Nema veze.... Bitno je samo da se roditeljima sviđa. Nema šanse da utječeš kasnije na to kakav će oblik ime poprimiti ili kakav će nadimak osoba dobiti.

----------


## jelena.O

Mog malog jedan njegov imenjak zove slično kak se on sam sebe zvao kad je počeo govoriti,a moj njega zove slično ali promjeni prvo slovo,ali mislim da je sve poteklo od njegovog manjeg brata kad je počeo govoriti,jer očito nije mogo reći bratovo ime,ali to zgodno izgleda kad skupa igraju nogomet

----------


## Optimist

Elena mi je jako lijepo ime. 

A to kako ce je netko zvati...pa moze dobiti nadimak i koji nema veze s imenom i sta sad?!

----------


## Argente

A baš...pored Gice, Guze i Ćore da se brine oko Ele  :lool: :

----------


## Imogen

dugo nisam bila ovdje, ali samo bi se osvrnula na ovo.




> A zar nisu ljepša imena bez duplih slova


Za dečke su mi ljepša jednostavnija imena koja se zna kako se pišu i čitaju. Za djevojčice je obrnuto, iako mi se sviđaju i imena koja bi bila 'domaća' i ovdje. No, na kraju krajeva, postoje gore stvari u životu od slovkanja.

----------


## Vrijeska

https://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/dal...prosloj-godini

evo aktualnosti
baš me zanima jesu li neka imena prisutna u prijedlozima na ovom topicu

----------


## Lili75

Ajme nekih imena  :Grin: 

Amadeus Simba

----------


## n.grace

> dugo nisam bila ovdje, ali samo bi se osvrnula na ovo.
> 
> 
> 
> Za dečke su mi ljepša jednostavnija imena koja se zna kako se pišu i čitaju. Za djevojčice je obrnuto, iako mi se sviđaju i imena koja bi bila 'domaća' i ovdje. No, na kraju krajeva, postoje gore stvari u životu od slovkanja.


dakako da postoje gore stvari, ali ja svejedno ne bih dala ime s duplim slovima, niti strano ime (ja ga imam i baš blesavo izgleda uz prezime s kvačicom, poput Jennifer Marić  :lool:  )
ti, naravno, izaberi ime koje ti se sviđa

Lili, Amadeus Simba  :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> dakako da postoje gore stvari, ali ja svejedno ne bih dala ime s duplim slovima, niti strano ime (ja ga imam i baš blesavo izgleda uz prezime s kvačicom, poput Jennifer Marić  )
> ti, naravno, izaberi ime koje ti se sviđa
> 
> Lili, Amadeus Simba


Ima toga i uvijek je bilo: https://zadarski.slobodnadalmacija.h...dolar-sto-reci

Ja se iz svoje mladosti sjećam primjera Naranča Hedviga i Sekica Bitanga (iz nekakvih nagradnih radio emisija).

----------


## Lili75

n.grace i ja tako nekako razmišljam.

----------


## jelena.O

Ali Jessica we možda jednom i uda za Marića,a ko mala je imala normalno prezime Johnson
Moju mamu je cijela njena obitelj zvala Seka,jedino žensko dijete 20 godina nakon braće.imsla je jedan službeni papir na kojem je pisalo Seka

----------


## n.grace

> Ali Jessica we možda jednom i uda za Marića,a ko mala je imala normalno prezime Johnson


sve mi je to jasno, ali ne bih u startu dijete nazvala Courteney Štefančić jer mi se ne sviđa, a kasnije nek se udaje i mijenja ili ne mijenja prezime kako god želi.

----------


## jelena.O

To je ok razmišljanje

----------


## Lucija3008

Mi smo odlucili da smo mala Minja

----------


## Lili75

Otkad nisam čula to ime  :Heart:  poznavala sam jednu

----------


## Jadranka

Jako lijepo ime  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Prijateljica iz Švedske nazvala curicu Astrid...divno mi je to ime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Prijateljica iz Švedske nazvala curicu Astrid...divno mi je to ime.


Asocijacija: Pipi Duga Čarapa  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

Moja djevojcica LEONI...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

*ljube*, ja svoju Leonu znam zvati Leoni, a ona voli kad je zovnem s francuskim naglaskom, to joj je slatko,a nisam dugo...vidiš mogla bih ponovno.

----------


## ljube555

> *ljube*, ja svoju Leonu znam zvati Leoni, a ona voli kad je zovnem s francuskim naglaskom, to joj je slatko,a nisam dugo...vidiš mogla bih ponovno.


 :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

divno joj je ime  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> divno joj je ime [emoji813]


Hvalaaaa!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## n.grace

> divno joj je ime


je, divno je  :Heart: 
da sam imala još jednu curicu, mislim da bi bila Sofija, to mi je predivno ime

----------


## jelena.O

Moj klinac da je bio cura zvao bi se Sonja

----------


## Rominka

Nasa je curka od Grete na porodu postala Rea

----------


## jelena.O

A dečko?

----------


## Rominka

Decko je Ian

----------


## jelena.O

Kratke kombinacije lijepo
Sretno dalje

----------


## mašnica

Danas sam čula krasno ime...Flora  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

Cvjetka flora

----------


## whisper8

Mislim da se mi nikad nećemo dogovoriti za ime naše damice!

----------


## ljube555

Moja malena LEONI[emoji3590]

Poslano sa mog JNY-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> Mislim da se mi nikad nećemo dogovoriti za ime naše damice!


Isti problem i mi imamo. Sve što mi se svidjelo više ništa od toga, a novi popis koji napravili mi se uopće ništa ne sviđa. Muke mu ježove...

----------


## Lili75

Ajde dajte neke ideje oko cega se vrtite, mozda vam nesto i mi tu predlozimo sto bi vam se moglo svidjet.  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

Meni se sviđa svašta : Nola, Klara, Julija, Maša...a mužu samo Elena. Meni je to ok ime, ali ne vidim svoju damicu s tim imenom.

----------


## whisper8

Piši popis ovdje #mašnica

----------


## n.grace

Elena je jako lijepo ime, ali može biti Elena s naglaskom na prvom slovu ili eLEna, to bi mi bio razlog zašto se ipak ne bih odlučila za to ime koliko god bilo lijepo

Klara i Julija su divna

----------


## Lili75

Meni su lijepa Nola, Julija i Elena.

Elenu bi mogli zvati i Ela :/

----------


## špelkica

> Elenu bi mogli zvati i Ela :/


Moj trinaestogodišnjak "seku" zove Ela, a "dečka" Elien ha ha jer ne znamo što je. Za dečka smo se muž i ja uglavnom dogovorili, za curicu teško da budemo. Tako da se nadam da bude dečko  :Laughing: 
Ova "princeza" iz potpisa zove se Hana.

----------


## mašnica

Muzu Tena ajd i meni ali mi vuce na Slavoniju... Djeci se sviđa Ema, Mia i sl.ja ne bih takva česta imena. Emili mi lijepo, Lora, Katja sam vec kakti izabrala ali ni to nista ne sjedaju mi. Najnovije Josipa mah...i Roza mi lijepo. Ali na krajj...ne za moju curicu... Htjela bih mozda i malo neobicno a opet da nije strano...lijepa mi imena koja su kao umanjenica...ali i to mi tesko naci izabrati muke i slatke brige hehe.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je Elena lijepo. Kao i Lena, a u novije mi se Jelena sviđa.
Pa recimo Leona, mi je krasno, a Vita, Stela, Rita kod nas sve cesce

----------


## Peterlin

Ida
Adela
Erika

----------


## Lili75

Meni je lijepo Emili i Leona  :Heart:

----------


## Tanči

Iris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Kolega ima Vitu, Unu,Ivu
Drugi Zoru
Iris

----------


## jelena.O

Ružica

----------


## ki ki

> Iris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja znam dvije bebe Iris..vraca se 
opet to ime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je lijepo Emili i Leona


To su imena mojih sinova, samo u ženskoj varijanti  :Smile: ..

----------


## Riri92

> Muzu Tena ajd i meni ali mi vuce na Slavoniju...


Tena mi je prepredivno ime, jedno od najljepših!  :Heart:  Ali dobro, ja sam Slavonka, pa..  :lool:  

Naša je Tara, a prijatelji su nedavno dobili curicu i dali joj ime Vida, isto mi je jaaako lijepo.

Ne smijem se predugo zadržavati na ovoj temi, zatrudnit ću opet.  :Laughing:

----------


## j-la

> Muzu Tena ajd i meni ali mi vuce na Slavoniju... Djeci se sviđa Ema, Mia i sl.ja ne bih takva česta imena. Emili mi lijepo, Lora, Katja sam vec kakti izabrala ali ni to nista ne sjedaju mi. Najnovije Josipa mah...i Roza mi lijepo. Ali na krajj...ne za moju curicu... Htjela bih mozda i malo neobicno a opet da nije strano...lijepa mi imena koja su kao umanjenica...ali i to mi tesko naci izabrati muke i slatke brige hehe.


Katja  :Heart: 
Ali ja sam subjektivna, vidi mi potpis  :Wink: 

Tena mi je isto lijepo, kao i ovo od Vrci Elena.

Kad sam djeci davala imena, slično kao i ti, vodila sam se time da nisu česta u sredini gdje živimo, a opet da nemaju problema gdje god da žive. 
Da živimo u Hr, sigurno ne bi bile djevojčice sa rijetkim imenima a ovako na 400.000 stanovnika ovdje sad gdje živimo, svoja imena dijele sa još po desetak osoba  :Smile: 

Mlađoj sam htjela dati ime Leda, ali su ostali ideju sasjekli u korijenu.

----------


## Lili75

[QUOTE=Peterlin;3217348]To su imena mojih sinova, samo u ženskoj varijanti  :Smile: ..[/QUOTE

Da, da  :Smile: 

A lijepo mi je i Franka. Inacica sinovog muskog imena.

Uvijek sam nekako mislila da cu imat Leona i Franku, a na kraju se rodila prvo kcer pa imam Leonu i Franka  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Moj sin dijeli ime sa xy deckica u vrtiću. Ali mala je bila jedina  :Smile:  evo tek sad sam čula bebicu s njenim imenom kod nas

----------


## Roimeda

Molim neka imena na slovo S.
Hvala.

----------


## Vrci

Sara
Simona
Stela
Saša
Sabina
Sandra
Suzana
Sonja/Sanja
Sofija
Sanela

----------


## jelena.O

https://www.croatian-genealogy.com/h...enska-imena-s/

----------


## Jadranka

Svjetlana... zbog ove pjesme http://solair.eunet.rs/~igla/mostarske_kise.html

----------


## Peterlin

> Molim neka imena na slovo S.
> Hvala.


Sonja

----------


## Coronna

Sintia

----------


## Peterlin

Sara
Sabina
Sanda
Sandra
Suzana
Silvija / Silvana
Senka ili Sena (od Ksenija)

----------


## Kosjenka

Sofia.

----------


## Jadranka

Selma

----------


## Vrijeska

Stela
Sarah
Siena

----------


## Vrijeska

Ima i Suri

Saša

Silvestra
Serafina
Severina

----------


## Vrijeska

Zaboravila sam i Sunčica
To mi je preslatko.
Znam ih nekoliko

----------


## Lili75

-

----------


## tangerina

Meni je Sana drago ime

----------


## Peterlin

Iz moje mladosti - Sanja i Silvija su bile najčešće, a osim njih Snježana i Spomenka

----------


## jelena.O

Slavica

----------


## Peterlin

Smiljana

----------


## Tomoe

Što kažete na ime Ila? Nije baš učestalo ime, al meni je jako lijepo ☺️☺️

----------


## Rominka

Sanda

----------


## jelena.O

Sandra

----------


## Angie75

Uz sve već nabrojane, Senka, Sandi, Suzi, Silvija, Silva.

----------


## mašnica

Mi jos nista od imena...niti jedno mi ne "sjeda"

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi jos nista od imena...niti jedno mi ne "sjeda"


Sjest će kad dođe vrijeme.... 

Baš sam neki dan kolegi pričala kako smo mi na popisu za djevojčice imali imena Adela i Erika, ali nismo ih imali prilike iskoristiti, jer su se rodili dečki. Eh, da smo dobili curice - tko zna kako bi na kraju ispalo... Možda bi bilo tako, a možda bi se i predomislili.

----------


## Jelena

> Mi jos nista od imena...niti jedno mi ne "sjeda"


Inja je neka umanjenica ili nastavak za umanjenice u Esperantu, ako sam dobro zapamtila.
Meni je Maja lijepo, nije više često kod djece.
Mila, Leona, Hana, Dina, Eliza, Fiona.

Tena se ni meni baš ne sviđa. Tea mi je ljepše, ali se teško deklinira.

----------


## jelena.O

-in je nastavak za ženski rod

----------


## jelena.O

Mašnice 

Sunčana, Sunčica ili Zvjezdana? Ili ako voliš cvijeće  Iris,

----------


## Peterlin

Još ideja:

Od skandinavskih: Elin, Karin, Astrid, Svea

Od španjolskih: Ines, Nives, Dolores, Karmen :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

Margita

----------


## Vrijeska

ima i Margarita

----------


## whisper8

> Mi jos nista od imena...niti jedno mi ne "sjeda"


Kod nas isto! Nista!

----------


## Peterlin

Tea

Ima dvostruko značenje - boginja i divlja ruža

----------


## jelena.O

> ima i Margarita


Margareta

----------


## Peterlin

Majstor i Margarita  :Grin:  https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majsto...garita_(roman)

Više mi se sviđa Greta, ali to su sve varijante istog imena.

Da prevedemo s grčkog, to bi bilo Biserka...

----------


## Jelena

> Tea
> 
> Ima dvostruko značenje - boginja i divlja ruža


Al je u genitivu nezgodno  :Smile: 
A i u engleskom.
Meni je Margarita prekulinarsko ime, oš koktel, oš pizza  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

jelena, spominjala si ime Maja, znam dvije male Maje od 4 godine, dobilo je come back  :Smile: 

Iskra je jako popularno ime, znam ih sad već dosta, a do prije 7 godina poznavala sam jednu jedinu (odraslu)

cure kojima ništa ne sjeda, nekad sjedne tek kad vidite bebu

----------


## Vrijeska

hrvatska kraljica *Margarita*, supruga hrvatskoga kralja Stjepana Miroslava (vladao je od 945. do 949. godine)

----------


## Vrijeska

Darija - to se ime nije još vratilo

----------


## jelena.O

Sad znam sestre Darija,Karla, Sara
Tata je Dario

Miroslava, Miljenka..... Mateja, Monika, Danijela, Mirta, Magdalena, Lena, Lina,

----------


## Peterlin

A da malo pogledamo obiteljsko stablo?
Kod mene bi se tu našla imena Amalija, Julijana, Agata, Elizabeta, Marija (Micika) više puta i s obje strane, Ana više puta, Stanislava, Ernestina... Pa onda Dragica, Ljubica, Katarina, Štefanija... Od iduće generacije Slava, Blanka, Barbara, Ivana... 

Imena prijateljica iz generacjja bližih meni Dubravka, Lidija, Vesna, Dijana, Marina, Melita, Majda, Antonija, Jasna, Ksenija, Ljerka, Branka...

----------


## jelena.O

Andreja, Andrea, Antonija, Tonka, Tina,Tesa, Martina, Melina,iva

Ja nisam htjela rodoslovno stablo. Čak i da se zovu ko djeca od bratića sestrični....

----------


## Vrijeska

Da, i Melita .. na to sam skroz zaboravila

----------


## mm5

Voljela bih curicu nazvati Zoe , ali kako se izgovara u Hrvatskoj ? Mi bi ju zvali Zoi , a netko kaze da se izgovara Zo-vi ( kao u Americi ) , a to mi je glupo malo.

----------


## Vrci

Ja da vidim na papiru Zoe mislila bih da se cita ili tocno tako Z-O-E, ili Zoi

Zo-vi mi ne bi bilo ni na kraj pameti

----------


## Peterlin

mm5 - u Hrvatskoj bi se zvala Zoja. Ako dijete želiš nazvati Zoe, učini to. U Hrvatskoj ćeš ljudima reći kako se ime izgovara. Kad dijete bude starije, isto će to napraviti. Kad smo mi birali imena svojoj djeci, odlučili smo da ćemo im dati imena koja se izgovaraju isto kako se i pišu i koja su prepoznatljiva u većini svjetskih jezika bez iskrivljavanja. Moja poznanica je kćeri dala ime Kim. Ime su birali na isti način - jednako se piše i izgovara u Hrvatskoj kao i u Americi, Engleskoj, Njemačkoj itd. Na popisu je imala još takvih imena (Sara, Lea, Eva...) To nije važno. Nazovi dijete kako želiš. Sve ostalo riješit će se putem  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

Ništa se neće riješiti i dijete će cijeli život morati objašnjavati i spelovati i svejedno će ju svakako zvati i krivo pisati.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Slažem se. Iako sad već ima toliko takvih imena oko mene da vidim da se nitko vise s tim ne opterecuje 

Moja kcer ima ime koje u ino varijanti ima dva L. I svako malo me netko pita, jedno L ili dva?

----------


## Riri92

Ja bih pretpostavila da se čita Zoi. 

Nazovite malenu kako želite. Mi smo hrpu negativnih komentara dobivali pogotovo na ime najmlađeg i bila sam preopterećena jedno vrijeme, pisala sam i po forumu o tome. Ali nama se sviđa, ima nam važno značenje i to mi je važnije nego da se okolini sviđa, briga me, nek si rađaju i nazivaju kako god hoće.  :lool:  

Ja imam sasvim uobičajeno ime pa me svejedno pitaju jel sa j ili bez, jel ide d ili ne ide, navikla sam.

----------


## Tanči

Ma navikla sam i ja, ali znam da mi kao djetetu to nije odgovaralo.
Sad pak moram uvijek biti na oprezu da mi krivo ne upišu, a uvijek to nekako uspiju napraviti. Spetljaju mi i ime i prezime.
I čim neka službenica kaže “da me nema” obavezno joj naglasim kako se zovem i onda dobijem od nje:”…kako?!?…joooj, da, evo, sad 
sam vas našla….baš neobično ime…”
I tako cijeli život.

Naravno da ćeš nazvati dijete kako želiš, ali mislim da je pametnije klonit se nekih egzibicija kao što su dupla slova ili recimo Noa/NoaH jer je ovo drugo mnogima neshvatljivo i zvat će ga Noah. U tu kategoriju mi spada i Zoe, meni osobno prekrasno ime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

> Ma navikla sam i ja, ali znam da mi kao djetetu to nije odgovaralo.
> Sad pak moram uvijek biti na oprezu da mi krivo ne upišu, a uvijek to nekako uspiju napraviti. Spetljaju mi i ime i prezime.
> I čim neka službenica kaže “da me nema” obavezno joj naglasim kako se zovem i onda dobijem od nje:”…kako?!?…joooj, da, evo, sad 
> sam vas našla….baš neobično ime…”
> I tako cijeli život.
> 
> Naravno da ćeš nazvati dijete kako želiš, ali mislim da je pametnije klonit se nekih egzibicija kao što su dupla slova ili recimo Noa/NoaH jer je ovo drugo mnogima neshvatljivo i zvat će ga Noah. U tu kategoriju mi spada i Zoe, meni osobno prekrasno ime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slažem se s *Tanči*, ja bih izbjegla te raznorazne mogućnosti s pisanjem imena na način koje se razlikuje od izgovora.

----------


## jelena.O

Moje vjenčani prezime uredno napišu ko ime trave, a  u biti ni ne znaju da je to tak, znači isto slovo zamjene

Kao i kak sam ja u Rimu zamjenika sve ulice neš ti O ili A, sva sreća da sam tražila u dobrom kvartu :Grin:

----------


## Linica

Luna❤️

----------

